# *Show us your CLs! POST your Louboutin shoes here!*



## Swanky

Please post your CL collections here!
Remember, the less you chat the more pics will fit before we reach 5k posts again! 

Previous thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-your-louboutin-collections-here-436588.html


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Yeah first post!!

*meggy* - I adore that shot of your wedding shoes - so amazing! Can't wait to see more!

*purses & pug*s - love the boots - they are gorgeous!  Congrats on your first pair.


----------



## sumnboutme

*p&p* - shoe twin!   the ginevras...still thanking *cckl *for _forcing _me to buy them...


----------



## purses & pugs

Thank you for your kind words ladies Your shoes are so gorgeous and you really inspire me to get another pair!

Can anyone give some tips on where to buy online? In Norway there is only one (yes, ONE) store that stock CLs and therefore not a very good selection...aaarrgh


----------



## karwood

*meggy,* great pic of your wedding shoes! 
*p&p,* we are Ginerva Twins!!! These are fabulous boots! Congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

boredom was setting in... so I decided to take better pictures of the grey flannel Lady Page..

Still very painful.













Enjoy!


----------



## rdgldy

They may be painful but they look incredible!


----------



## rdgldy

Greissimo, multicolor damas


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ rdgldy! Do you have your studs yet!?


----------



## lolitablue

*rgldy*: are those taller than the VPs?  Platform make it look like it!!  They are gorgeous, btw!!


----------



## rdgldy

No studs yet, *Naked*.  Soon!!
*Lolita*, they are 140's, so they are a little higher than the VPs.  Not too bad, but I haven't walked outside yet.


----------



## carlinha

*naked*!  sexy pinup girl!

*rdgldy* - seeing the rasta shoes makes me happy every single time


----------



## YaYa3

damn, *rdgldy!*  you're on roll and those greissimos are TDF!  you're totally rockin' them.  i LOVE them!!!  

*naked,* so sexy and beautiful.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*naked*, please make them work!  they're such a sexy shoe!!  

*rdgldy*, aaahhh!!!  you got the MC Greis' too?!!    i love these so much, i wish i could rock them like you, carlinha, and karwood!  congrats!


----------



## sumnboutme

love the rasta shoes *rdgldy*!


----------



## sara999

stunning rdgldy!!!


naked you know how jealous i am of your LP..i wish they worked on my feet!


----------



## meggyg8r

LouboutinNerd said:


> Yeah first post!!
> 
> *meggy* - I adore that shot of your wedding shoes - so amazing! Can't wait to see more!
> 
> *purses & pug*s - love the boots - they are gorgeous! Congrats on your first pair.


 
Thank you!! 

My proofs just got posted yesterday.. expecting the DVD with the high-res photos soon. Then I can post a few more because there are quite a few of the shoes!! Hehe.



karwood said:


> meggy, great pic of your wedding shoes!




Thank you, *karwood*!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*rdgldy*, they are STUNNING! I absolutely adore that pair!!

love the flannel, *naked*! Those shoes are hot!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*naked* - the LP look so beautiful - I really hope you can make them stretch!

rdgldy - LOVE the Greissimos - they look perfect with your skin tone!


----------



## Miss_Q

*rdgldy*- Love your Greissimo's!!


----------



## karwood

*naked,* I am still loving your LP! I REALLY hope you can make them work. They look so perfect on you, they look like they were made especially for you!
*rdgldy,* Welcome to the Greissimo Club!!! Aren't they fabulous IRL? They look fabulous on you!


----------



## Alice1979

*naked*, the LP look gorgeous on you. I really hope you can make them work, they're too beautiful to pass.

*rdgldy*, love the rasta greissimos. They're stunning!


----------



## LavenderIce

*rdgldy*--Congrats again on the MC Gressismo!  So colorful and cheery!  I love the silhouette of the style itself.

*naked*--I feel you on the LP.  They're not a foot friendly style for me.  I do hope you can make them work because they're gorgeous on you!


----------



## bambolina

*naked *- LOVE your Lady Page! So feminine and classy!

*rdgldy* - Stunning shoes! They make me long for summer already!




Here are my new babies just hanging out... Acid Python VP:


----------



## rdgldy

*carlinha, naked, yaya, kuromi, sum, sara, meggy, louboutin nerd, miss Q, karwood, lavender, alice, bambolina*-thank you all so much.

*karwood*, I am happy to be your greissimo twin.  The detailing and colors are really spectacular in person.  Did you treat yours with anything before wearing them?

*  Bambolina*, your VPs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*bambolina*, your acid python VPs are gorgeous!!


----------



## brintee

Beautiful* bambolia*!!!


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous *bambolina*!


----------



## carlinha

*bambolina* - LOVE your nude acid python VP!!!!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *rdgldy*, *kuromi-chan*, *brintee *, *phiphi* and *carlinha*!! 

Now if all this snow could melt so that I can actually wear them out... only about 4 months left! Hehe


----------



## adeana

Beautiful *Bambolina*!  Congrats they are perfect on you!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *adeana*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the Rastas *rdgldy!* 

The Acid VPs are TDF *bambolina!*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oh, *bambolina* - those VPs are gorgeous!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats bambolina!  The nude acid python VPs look fab on you!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you thank you thank you *Dukeprincess*, *LouboutinNerd *and *lav*!!


----------



## meggyg8r

they are stunning, *bambolina*! congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

*bambolina*, the nude acid python VPs are gorgeous and look amazing on you. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

My two pairs 
I got the Joli Noeuds (sz 40) about 3 weeks ago, and the Glitter Altadamas (sz 39.5) from my BF last saturday!  I hope to find a pair I can wear to work soon!!







ps.  I am glad I have a "hard to fit" foot or I would really be in trouble with these pretty pretty shoes.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*BPT*, 2 gorgeous pairs!!  congrats!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *meggyg8r *and *Alice1979*! 

*BalenciagaPlaneT *I LOVE both pairs! I am especially drooling over those stunning glitters! Congrats!


----------



## floridasun8

*Balenciaga*....great choices!  Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

balenciaga - gorgeous!!!  definitely NOT your basic black!!!

i forgot to add my recent additions here...

black studded VPs









blue acid python lady claude









cosmo antic silver python so private


----------



## carlinha

and of course, my  christmas gift shoe...
Lady Claude Burma Fire Opal Strass


----------



## chelleybelley

bambolina said:


> *naked *- LOVE your Lady Page! So feminine and classy!
> 
> *rdgldy* - Stunning shoes! They make me long for summer already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new babies just hanging out... Acid Python VP:



*bambolina* -- this has just enabled me to hunt down some nude acid pythons for myself -- these are just STUNNING!  congrats!  where did you get them from?!


----------



## carlinha

chelleybelley said:


> *bambolina* -- this has just enabled me to hunt down some nude acid pythons for myself -- these are just STUNNING!  congrats!  where did you get them from?!



*chelley* i believe she got these from canada... but madison boutique had them, not sure what sizes are left...


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

carlinha said:


> balenciaga - gorgeous!!!  definitely NOT your basic black!!!
> 
> i forgot to add my recent additions here...
> 
> black studded VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue acid python lady claude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmo antic silver python so private


 
I'm loving that tattoo and studded CLs of yours!


----------



## lilflobowl

*carlinha*, your Fire Opal Strass are TDF! I'm so envious!


----------



## bambolina

carlinha said:


> chelley i believe she got these from canada... but madison boutique had them, not sure what sizes are left...



Thanks *chelley*! *carlinha *is right, I got them from Holt Renfrew Montreal.


And *carlinha*, I absolutely LOVE every single pair you have posted! All so gorgeous!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*carlinha*, love all your latest additions!    you have the BEST taste in shoes!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Balenciaga*, great new additions!! I love glitter 

*Carla*, I mean, there are just no words really.


----------



## purses & pugs

*carlinha* - I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your black studded VPs it's the coolest pumps I have ever seen in my life!!! Where did you get these? I will definitely show the pics to BF and hope he will buy me a pair...


----------



## roussel

i survived the saks chaos this morning and got out with these - black suede miss booties.


----------



## bambolina

LOVE the booties *roussel*! Congrats on your beautiful new pair and on surviving boxing day!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

thanks guys!!  I tried on a bunch more today but no one had my size or they didn't fit me perfectly


I love your suede booties roussel!! (are they sitting on your toliet?!! hehe)


and I really like your python ones carlinha!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

carlinha said:


>





I love these too!!  They are like Dorothy's ruby slippers version 9.0


----------



## flashy.stems

*carlinha*, your taste is INSANE! i love it!! you have the best CLs!


----------



## carlinha

*inlovewithvuitt, liflobowl, bambolina, kuromi, meggy, purses & pugs, balenciagaplanet, and flashy.stems*!!!

*purses & pug*s - the black studded VPs were from fall 2009 and saks and the boutiques carried them... there may still be some left in very limited sizes, try calling horatio, SCP or madison boutique... i also heard that the miami boutique ordered a shipment?  good luck!


----------



## kuromi-chan

what a fab score *roussel*!


----------



## purses & pugs

carlinha said:


> *inlovewithvuitt, liflobowl, bambolina, kuromi, meggy, purses & pugs, balenciagaplanet, and flashy.stems*!!!
> 
> *purses & pug*s - the black studded VPs were from fall 2009 and saks and the boutiques carried them... there may still be some left in very limited sizes, try calling horatio, SCP or madison boutique... i also heard that the miami boutique ordered a shipment?  good luck!




Thanks for letting me know! Unfortunately I live in Norway and there's only ONE store that got Louboutins here and the selection sucks:cry: So I will try to find them online...fingers crossed!


----------



## rdgldy

You still could try and contact some of the boutiques-I am sure they'd ship to you.


----------



## Alice1979

*Balenciaga*, both pairs are gorgeous. Love the Joli Noeud, and the glitter ADs are stunning.

*carlinha*, all of your new additions are out of this world. I'm drooling over your comso python so privates, and the strass LCs are phenomenal... I can only dream


----------



## roussel

thanks *bambolina and kurom*i!


----------



## Alice1979

*roussel*, love the miss booties! Amazing score. Congrats!


----------



## purses & pugs

rdgldy said:


> You still could try and contact some of the boutiques-I am sure they'd ship to you.



I actually found that Saks and Neiman Marcus can ship internationally Damn, I'm hooked on CLs - in addition to Bals and Chanels and lots of other stuff...yikes my wallet will hurt even more in 2010!!


----------



## adeana

*Bambolina* love the nude acid VPs!

*Carlinha* all your new additions are amazing.  I have to say your have impeccable taste (and I am not just saying that because we are shoe twins on 2 of your new pairs )

*Roussel* great find on the booties!  Need modeling pics too!


----------



## adeana

I posted these in my collection thread.  My sweet DH just bought me these on our vacation.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*adeana*, those are beautiful!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

kuromi-chan said:


> *adeana*, those are beautiful!!


 
  Agreed!


----------



## adeana

Thank you *Kuromi* and *Duke*!!!


----------



## carlinha

*adeana* i LOVE those!!!  is it from fall 09 or spring 10?  is it python nabuck or talco?  i love this "sueded" python look


----------



## roussel

thanks alice and adeana! 
adena love those sueded pythons!


----------



## sobe2009

Roussel: amazing score
Carlinha: another great addition. Always with new surprises, love it!!
Balenciaga: Beautiful pair

I got this at the Saks Sale on Saturday, I have been looking for a boot like this for a while. And the color, love it. I am planing to wear them with skinny jeans. They are so comfy!!!   So here are my piros.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*sobe*, the Piros look fantastic on you!  you have such nice, slim legs!


----------



## JRed

*adeana*, they look amazing!!  I've always loved this style and the sueded python looks awesome.

*sobe2009*, looking at your Piros makes me want a pair of my own.  They are beautiful!


----------



## adeana

Thank you *Carlinha*, *Roussel*, and *JRed*!!!

Your Piros look great *Sobe*!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Adeana*, stunning new addition. Congrats. 

*Sobe*, your Piros look perfect on you. I wasnt overly keen on this style until recently. Gorgeous boots.


----------



## lilflobowl

*adeana*, such a sweet hubba you have! Those are gorgeous!

*sobe*, that's a really nice colour! Good score!

*roussel*, congrats on your second cut Saks score!

*Balenciaga*, great new buys! Pretty!


----------



## sara999

adeana and sobe, great additions!


----------



## floridasun8

*adeana*...I am so jealous!  LOVE those pythons and the color!!!

*Sobe*....great Piros.  Love that color too!


----------



## adeana

Thanks for your kind words *Savvy*, *Lilflo*, *Sara* and *Florida*!


----------



## candyshop19

@*sobe2009*: congratulations for this pair of Louboutins! They are fantastic and the color is great


----------



## Stephanie***

*a**deana* - I  your shoes!

*sobe2009* - Your piros are TDF and they look more than great on you! 

*roussel* - The miss booties are awesome!

*BalenciagaPlaneT* - Congrats on two beautiful pairs! Those Glitter Altadamas are georgous! 

*carlinha* - Your shoes are a great pick! Love them!

*bambolina* - Stunning shoes! They make me wanna dance 

*nakedmosher2of3* - Your Lady Page pair is TDF! They look amazing on you! Beauty knows no pain 

*rdgldy* - I love this style! They make me feel it's summer  Congrats!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the piros *Adeana!!*


----------



## Alice1979

*adeana*, love the black nubuck python decoltissimos. You wear them beautifully.

*sobe*, the beige/tan piros are gorgeous. You'll totally rock them with skinnys.


----------



## carlinha

*sobe* those piros look awesome on you!


----------



## brintee

Beautiful piros *sobe!*


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Stephanie*, *Naked*, *Alice*!!!


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> carlinha, naked, yaya, kuromi, sum, sara, meggy, louboutin nerd, miss Q, karwood, lavender, alice, bambolina-thank you all so much.
> 
> 
> 
> karwood, I am happy to be your greissimo twin. The detailing and colors are really spectacular in person. Did you treat yours with anything before wearing them?
> 
> 
> 
> Bambolina, your VPs are gorgeous!!!







*rdgldy*, I have not treated my Greis yet. I think carlinha has treated her Greis with Apple Guard.


*bambolina,* your VPs are beautiful!
*balenciaga,* both pairs are very lovely!
*carlinha,* needless to say, but I think you have ALL of us away with your new additions!! I still can't get over how freakin gorgeous are your LCs!!
*adeana,* your decolts are beautiful!
*sobe,* your Piros do look very lovely on you!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Sobe, lilflo, stephanie!
Sobe love those Piros!  I agree they are so comfy, I wore mine the other day to the mall shopping and my feet didn't complain.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Stunning new additions, everyone!!


----------



## phiphi

beautiful python *adeana*!

*sobe* love the piros on you!


----------



## sobe2009

Thank you so much ladies!!, Adeana, savvysgirl, liliflowbowl, sara999, Carlinha, floridasun8, stephanie. Brintee, Phiphi, louboutinnerd, Karwood. 

Kuromi-Chan: Thanks, Thank you for the compliment, such a nice thing to say
JRed, you should go for one. They would look great on you. 
Alice, I just got a pair of skinnys that I think will match. Thanks for the reassurance. Love your piros too!!!.
Stephanie. Thanks so much!!!! 
Candyshop: Thank you, I do love the colour as well.
Roussel. How great is that the comfyness !! I am glad you got them as well.


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Karwood* and *PhiPhi*!


----------



## rdgldy

studded vps-I love them!!


----------



## floridasun8

YAY....another shoe twin!!!  Congrats *rdgldy*!  They are perfect!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

*rdgldy*.... LOVE them!... they are GORGEOUS on you!!


----------



## carlinha

them *rdgldy*!!!


----------



## phiphi

*rdgdly * - oh wow!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rdgldy*, the studded VPs look amazing on you!  so happy you were able to find your size!


----------



## candyshop19

rdgldy said:


> studded vps-I love them!!


I want it, but in Italy I don't know where I can buy them :cry:


----------



## purses & pugs

rdgldy said:


> studded vps-I love them!!



Wow, they look amazing on you!!! This is my ultimate CL pair, über chic and sexy! 
BF has promised to buy them for me if I can track them down in 39. But so far I've had no luck


----------



## brintee

I want* rdgldy*! You wear them so well!


----------



## sobe2009

rdgldy said:


> studded vps-I love them!!


 
Congrats!!! They look great on you.


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy,* love your studded VPs!!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, the studded VPs are amazing on you. Love them too. Congrats!


----------



## Baggaholic

rdgldy said:


> studded vps-I love them!!



I'm loving them on you! Rock'em girl!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

smokin' hot *rdgldy*!  You are making me want a pair!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rdgldy*, those shoes are fabulous on you!!! I love the rocker-chicness of them


----------



## archygirl

WooHoo *rdgldy*!!
So here is my most recent acquisition from the sales....


----------



## archygirl

I'm READY for warm weather!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

lovely espadrilles *archy*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*archy*, you look ready for some fun in the sun! Love the shoes!


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> studded vps-I love them!!



GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so sad I did not get these, but I have absolutely no where to wear them (can you see me teaching in these????!!!)


----------



## rdgldy

*candy, purses, brin, sobe, karwood, florida, phiphi, kuromi, carlinha, florida, alice, bags, louboutin nerd, panda, archy*-thank you!!!

*archy*, I love the espadrilles-great color!!!


----------



## rdgldy

archygirl said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so sad I did not get these, but I have absolutely no where to wear them (can you see me teaching in these????!!!)




I am definitely going to teach in these babies!
I already wore my donjons to school once-a lot of strange looks, but whatever!


----------



## adeana

Love them *Archy*!

We should have studded CL meet up day!  I am actually not kidding.


----------



## rdgldy

*adeana,* I like that idea!


----------



## phiphi

*rdgldy* - looove the studded VPs!

*archy* - those are awesome espadrilles!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*archy* - love the espadrilles!  So perfect for summer!


----------



## carlinha

*archy* - someone is ready for summer!!!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks everyone for the comments on the espadrilles. I feel even better knowing that they were sale shoes and did not burst my wallet (so that while I am in So. Cal next week I can go SHOPPING)!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

They are HERE!   Open Clic booties


----------



## brintee

They are so freakin cute *duke*! Do they fit good? I know you have been having bad luck with that lately. hehe I hope they do, they are keepers!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> They are so freakin cute *duke*! Do they fit good? I know you have been having bad luck with that lately. hehe I hope they do, they are keepers!!



Amazingly, they DO!   I am so freaking happy I could scream if I didn't have a sore throat!  

ITA with your  of CL suede though *b! *It is the best!


----------



## brintee

Yay! I am sooooo happy for you! It is the best isnt it??  I have some suede ill be posting in a sec too  hehe


Dukeprincess said:


> Amazingly, they DO!   I am so freaking happy I could scream if I didn't have a sore throat!
> 
> ITA with your  of CL suede though *b! *It is the best!


----------



## sumnboutme

yay for shoes fitting *Duke*!!

what are you keeping from us *brintee*?!?!?


----------



## rdgldy

*duke,* the booties are adorable!  Congrats.


----------



## phiphi

*duke* they are gorgeous!!! totally gorgeous!


----------



## kuromi-chan

cute booties *Duke*!


----------



## indypup

Those booties are so cool, *Duke*!

*Brintee*!  Show us what you got, woman!


----------



## indypup

*rdgldy*, I love your studded VP's!  You are really making me want a pair!

*Archy*, those espadrilles are the cutest!  Love 'em!


----------



## ochie

*duke*- how does the size goes? looks good on you!


----------



## surlygirl

yay!!! *Duke *- they look great on you! enjoy!


----------



## Alice1979

*archy*, love the espadrilles. They look gorgeous on you.

*Duke*, the black open clic booties are fabulous. You totally rock them.


----------



## chelleybelley

*duke*, yaaaaay! finally! =)  love them!! congrats!!


----------



## jancedtif

Love the espadrilles *archy*!  Come on spring and summer!

*Duke*, congrats lady!!  The Open Clic booties look great on you!!


----------



## japskivt

Duke, I can't see pics. GRRRR!


----------



## YaYa3

*duke,* LOVE the booties!  they look awesome on you and i'm so happy they fit!  congrats!!


----------



## adeana

*Duke* they look SO AMAZING on you!   Congrats!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Duke* - lovin' the booties!  They are totally adorable in suede!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Duke*, i didnt even know these existed! Love the OC booties!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Everyone for your sweet comments!  I am so happy they are mine!


----------



## phiphi

just before NYE, i received my *HG* beige roccia python simples. they are my first exotics and although they're practical, i sooo love them!


----------



## chelleybelley

ahhhhhhh *phi*!    They are AMAZING on you!!  Sooooo happy you got your HG!  I don't blame you for staring at them -- the color is TDF!


----------



## ceseeber

*phi!* those are gorgeous, what a great addition to your collection


----------



## adeana

STUNNING!!!! *PhiPhi* I absolutely LOVE them!!   They are almost a nude on you, they will go with (and improve!) everything!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*phiphi*, your Roccia Python Simples are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oh, *phiphi*, they are stunning!  Congrats on finding your UHG!


----------



## Nico3327

I don't post as much as some of you lovely ladies, and I sure don't have as many pairs of CLs, but I finally got around to taking pictures of what I do have and figured I would share.

I put all of these in my shoe collection thread in the Glass Slipper, as well as in the Reference Library.  Perhaps when my CL collection grows I'll start my own thread in this subforum.  Pics aren't the best but I'm slightly challenged technologically.

Thanks for letting me share and happy new year to all!

Leopard Pony Hair Tigresse
Nude Patent Very Prive
Pewter Specchio Bling Bling
Black Kid Leather Declic 90
Cuoio Kid Leather Declic 90


----------



## Nico3327

Beautiful find *phi *- congratulations!!!!


----------



## phiphi

*chelley, ceseeber, adeana, kuromi, louboutinNerd & nico*! i'm sooo happy to have found them!

*nico* - you have a beautiful and diverse collection! love them all (and totally loving your nude VPs)


----------



## Alice1979

*phiphi*, the roccia python simples are TDF and they look amazing on you.

*Nico*, lovely collection. Every pair is gorgeous. Love the bling bling and the nude VPs, and they all look stunning on you.


----------



## adeana

Great collection *Nico*!  I especially love the Bling Bling.


----------



## Dukeprincess

GORGEOUS *P!* 

 your collection *Nico!*


----------



## Nico3327

Thank you *Phi*, *Alice*, *Adeana* & *Duke*!  It means so much coming from you ladies with such wonderful collections.


----------



## brintee

*P*, you know I love those!  They have such a pretty pattern and are so beautiful on you!
*Nico*, you have a gorgeous collection, we are Tigresse shoe twins!


----------



## karwood

*archy,* fabulous espadrilles! Those are going to be perfect for the summer!
*duke,* love your open clic booties!
*phi,* they are beautiful!! BTW, love your avatar! I love Jon Stewart! I watch his show religiously!
*nico,* great collection!


----------



## ceseeber

looky look what Mr. Fedex dropped off infront of my door this afternoon:


----------



## sara999

lady wedges!!! i don't think i've seen anyone else in them. are they comfy???


----------



## adeana

YUM!!! OMG!  Love them *Cesee*!!


----------



## ceseeber

thank you! I can't speak for the comfort level since thay haven't been out of the house yet, but I've been admiring them for so long that I'm going to do every thing in my power to make them comfy. First off I need to fix the half size too big issue.


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous *cesee*! The colour is yummmmmmy. I LOVE the LL in turquoise strass, stunning!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*ceseeber* - LOVE the lady wedges - the color is so yummy!  

*Nico *- gorgeous collection!  Your nude VPs are stealing my heart...


----------



## brintee

They are beautiful on you *cesee*! I hope they are comfy for you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

ceseeber said:


> looky look what Mr. Fedex dropped off infront of my door this afternoon:



OMG LOVE!!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *alice, B, & karwood*!!

*ceseeber* - they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## karwood

*cesee,* love your LW!! The color is very lovely!


----------



## rdgldy

*cesee,* they are gorgeous!!


----------



## sumnboutme

gorgeous *cesee*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*P* I love the roccia! 

*nico*gorgeous collection! and hand over those bling blings!!! 

*cesee*OMG I'm soooo bummed I passed on those when they popped back up in my size! They are simply STUNNING on you!!!


----------



## floridasun8

*ceseeber*....those are gorgeous!  Love the color!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*phi* - LOVING those simples!!

*nico* - fabulous collection!!  so glad you finally got a good pair of bling blings... i'm up for a mall trip again!

*ceese* - those wedges are gorgeous!


----------



## surlygirl

*cesee *- those are gorgeous! first time seeing them on and I am kicking myself for not grabbing them when they popped up!!! how did you size in them? and again - they look outstanding on you!


----------



## YaYa3

*OMG, cesee!!*  they're fabulous!  please make them work because they're too fabulous to send back.  (love your pics as usual in your amazing house!)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> *cesee *- those are gorgeous! first time seeing them on and I am kicking myself for not grabbing them when they popped up!!! how did you size in them? and again - they look outstanding on you!


 
We should be kicking eachother! WE BOTH PASSED THEM UP?! What were we thining *surly?!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> We should be kicking eachother! WE BOTH PASSED THEM UP?! What were we thining *surly?!*


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ we weren't thinking, *naked*! what's wrong with us?!!! buy now, decide later. that is our mantra! got it?!?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ we weren't thinking, *naked*! what's wrong with us?!!! buy now, decide later. that is our mantra! got it?!?!


 
I used to have the link bookmarked too so I could snap them up when they popped up .. they did ... and I didn't!! I even had them in my cart! I'm an idiot.

OK.. BUY NOW ... DECIDE LATER! I can do this!!


----------



## indypup

OMG *ceseeber*, I DIE.  The Lady Wedge is so amazing!  

*Naked *and *Surly*, what were you two thinking?!


----------



## surlygirl

*naked *- we have to stick together! I just hope they pop back up. Do you know if any NM carried them in store? of course, now I'll be obsessed with finding them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> *naked *- we have to stick together! I just hope they pop back up. Do you know if any NM carried them in store? of course, now I'll be obsessed with finding them!


 
NM didn't carry them in store... 

Off to sink into a lady lynch zeppa depression now...


----------



## ceseeber

surlygirl said:


> *naked *- we have to stick together! I just hope they pop back up. Do you know if any NM carried them in store? of course, now I'll be obsessed with finding them!


 

I hope they show up again for the both of you. My old VP size is a 39.5 and a 38.5 in the LL zeppas would be perfect for me....fyi


----------



## indypup

^^That's good to know!


----------



## carlinha

*duke* - congrats on the open clic booties!

*phiphi* - the roccia python simples are stunning!

*nico* - great collection!   the bling blings, and it's nice to see someone else with foot ink on this forum 

*cesee* - be still my heart!


----------



## jancedtif

*Phi*!  OMG!  I love your new shoes!  They look stunning on you!  Wear them in good health in the new year!

*Nico* your collection is s pretty!  Wear them in good health!

*ceseeber*  love the LWZ!  The cranberry color is so delish, isn't it?  I hope you can make them work!


----------



## Nico3327

all!  With a special  for *carlinha*.

*Cesee*, those are so beautiful!  I love cranberry metal and in the lady wedge it is so sexy.


----------



## Elsie87

Found these on sale:

*CL Oxblood Glitter Very Privé*


















*CL Nichel Turbella*


----------



## indypup

*Elsie*, those are so gorgeous on you!  I just adore that Oxblood glitter.


----------



## adeana

Gorgeous *Elsie*!  Love the glitters!  And on sale too!!!


----------



## carlinha

*elsie* they are so gorgeous!!!  lucky you and jealous me


----------



## YaYa3

*elsie,* both pair look so beautiful on you.  i'm totally in love with the oxblood glitters!  congrats!!


----------



## X0X0

elsie: terrific CL sale finds! Love the oxblood glitter shoes. Totally tdf.


----------



## Alice1979

*ceseeber*, they're absolutely gorgeous. The color is stunning. Congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

*elsie* I love your beautiful sale finds!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*elsie* - both are gorgeous!  They both look stunning on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Nico*, so many beautiful pairs!

*cesee*, those are the sexiest wedges i've ever seen!  

*Elsie*, the glitter VPs look amazing on you!  what a fantastic sale find!


----------



## Alice1979

*Elsie*, two gorgeous pairs! Love the turbellas in that color, and the oxblood glitter VPs are TDF.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you!


----------



## indypup

My first pair of 2010, patent ballerinas.  They are a bit tight but I love 'em anyway!


----------



## rdgldy

*elsie,* gorgeous pairs! congratulations!
*indy,* I love the flats-so cute!


----------



## adeana

Cute *Indy*!  They look like they will be very comfortable when they break in.


----------



## indypup

Thank you *rdgldy* and *adeana*!  I hope they'll break in nicely too!  Right now there's an alcohol-soaked sock stuffed in the right shoe to help the stretching along.


----------



## Alice1979

*indypup*, those flats are so cute on you. I have no doubt they'll stretch for you. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## brintee

Gorgeous new babies *elsie & indy*!


----------



## floridasun8

Cute flats *indy*!  I like that color!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Alice*, *brintee*, and *Florida*!  I'm surprised at how much I  like the color now that they're here!


----------



## Elsie87

*Indy *those look great with jeans!


----------



## carlinha

awesome flats *indy*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*indy*, great flats!


----------



## ceseeber

the flats are fabulous *Indy*, great addition to your collection!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love your new flats *indy!*


----------



## shockboogie

Look what came in the mail!

Been lusting for these for quite sometime now but didn't want to pay full price. Luckily, I found then on *bay BNIB for a steal!!!

This pair was in pristine condition with no signs of wear or even "trial" wear at all. Each shoe was even packed so well in tissue so the glitter would ot rub off on each other I guess. The seller even wrapped the box with ribbon, a cute sticker, and a really beautiful card. I'm in heaven!!! 

This is my first pair for 2010. I'm on a self-imposed ban now until one of my HGs arrive.


----------



## shockboogie

Here are some quick modeling pics...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those are magnificent shock!!


----------



## carlinha

absolutely TO DIE FOR *shock*!!!  and those pics on the red satin (?) sheets are MUY CALIENTE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 congrats!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*shock*, love the glitter NPs. They're stunning on you. Congrats!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *Naked* and *C*!

*Carlinha* - I just shot these a few minutes ago on my couch  - on a micro velvet throw I got as a Christmas present. I wish they were satin sheets on my bed! Haha!

Thanks *Alice*! These are my first ever pair of NPs too. Much needed in my little collection of CLs


----------



## Miss_Q

Gorgeous Glitter NP's *Shock*!!


----------



## sumnboutme

they look great *shock*!!! congrats!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you my dear *Miss Q* and *sumn*! Now all three of us have glitters on our avatars!


----------



## phiphi

*shock* - they are just beautiful & you wear them so well! congratulations!


----------



## ceseeber

*shock*, you must be in heaven right now, they are FABULOUS!


----------



## roussel

Shock you got them!  Congrats!  I'm so jealous, they are perfect!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *shock!*


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you for such wonderful comments, *Roussel, Duke, phiphi, and ceseeber*! :kiss: 

And yes, I am on cloud 9 , *ceseeber*!

Oh *Roussel* sistah, you need to get a pair too... sorry for enabling....  But seriously, I think this is one of my favorite CLs ever. They are just so lux and comfy! I know they are from an older season but I just really love them - can't you tell?


----------



## sara999

man shock!!!! intense! especially against the red background


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous new addition *boooogie*. LOVE your pics & the new avatar. Stunning


----------



## rdgldy

*shock*, the NPs are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## brintee

THose are some hot shoes you got there *shock*!


----------



## roussel

> Oh *Roussel* sistah, you need to get a pair too... sorry for enabling....  But seriously, I think this is one of my favorite CLs ever. They are just so lux and comfy! I know they are from an older season but I just really love them - can't you tell?



That's it! I need some glitter in my life!


----------



## adeana

STUNNING *shock*!! I love your new avi too!!! Smokin!!


----------



## floridasun8

*shock*...those glitters are absolutely beautiful!  Love everything about them...especially that color!  Great choice!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Nice legs there *Shock*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on the glitters *shock*!  love the new avi!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Your new avi is totally hot!
I love your glitters!


----------



## shockboogie

*sara, savvy, Shaine, kuromi, adeana, floridasun, baggaholic, rdgldy,  & brintee* - Thank you so much!!!!    Ladies are just too sweet! :kiss:


----------



## sunny2

Oooo they look so great on you shockboogie!!! I want one myself!


----------



## lilmissb

I think during my hols I missed this new thread all together!!! Doh!!! :weird: :shame:

The LP's are STUNNING *naked!*

*Bambolina* love the VP's! I am jonesing for the acid wash...

Welcome to the downward spiral *BalenciagaPlaneT!!* 

*carlinha* --> 

I love the Miss Booties *roussel!!*

Just gorgeous decolts *adeana!!!* 

Jealous of your piros *sobe*

They look fab on you *rdgldy!!!* I am going to hold out on temptation...I don't even like studded shoes!

The wedges look awesome on you *archy!*

I don't know that I like the peep toe on those boots but you wear them well *Duke!*

*phiphi* I finally get to see them! They rock, where did you get them?

*Nico* you have some lovely pairs there! Love tigresse and blings!!! Your collection is going to be stunning!

Don't you just love craMberry *ceese???* 

*Elsie* some very nice additions there!

Cute flats *indy!* Love my flats, so versatile and can be you back up pair when out and about.

Oh *shock!!!* They are PERFECT on you!!! Collection thread please...


----------



## shockboogie

Get a pair too so we can be shoe twins, *sunny*! 
*
lilmissb* - They are driving me crazy!!! I'm so in love with them. A collection thread? I've been thinking of doing it but I think I'll wait until my HGs for 2010 arrive  Heehee!


----------



## LavenderIce

*shock*--the glitter NPs look stunning on you!  I'm excited for your HGs to arrive so that you can do your collection thread.  I'm sure your pics will be gorgeous and Coco is gonna be all up in there too.


----------



## Ilgin

Altadama 140




Miss 120


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Oooh I  them both *Ilgin!*


----------



## shockboogie

LavenderIce said:


> *shock*--the glitter NPs look stunning on you!  I'm excited for your HGs to arrive so that you can do your collection thread.  I'm sure your pics will be gorgeous and Coco is gonna be all up in there too.




Thanks lovely *Lav*!  I'm hoping my HGs would arrive sometime in Feb or so. And yes, Coco will definitely be part of my small collection thread! Heehee!


----------



## shockboogie

Great additions, *Ilgn*!


----------



## karwood

*elsie,* love your oxblood glitter VP and turbella!
*indy,* really cute flats!
*shock,* GORGEOUS!
*Ilgin,* great additions!


----------



## Alice1979

*Ilgin*, gorgeous new additions. Love them both.


----------



## PANda_USC

My latest additions. Clic Clacs(which I'll be getting customized/rhinestoned) and Green Lizard VPs.

:: sigh:: still waiting for my lady claudes in fire opal strass and pigalles in dorado strass to arrive!


----------



## karwood

*PANda,* love your two new pairs! I can' t wait to see your LC and Pigalles!


----------



## shockboogie

*karwood* - Thanks hun!
*
PANda*- Loving those green lizards!


----------



## brintee

Beautiful additons* panda & llgin*!


----------



## Ilgin

Thank you very much ladies! Both pairs are 50% off


----------



## carlinha

*shock* - is it what i'm thinking it will be???

*ilgin* - gorgeous purchases!!!  and great price!

*panda* - YAY!!!  you finally have them!  i love the green lizard VPs, how do they fit?  modelling pics!  and you know i will be SOOOO JEALOUS when you get the clic clacs strassed out!


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood, brintee, shock*, thank you!! ^_^

*carla*! The green lizard vps fit WONDERFULLY! I am a US 37.5 and I went up 1/2 a size. They are sooo comfy! And ahem missy! You know I'm lusting after your fire opals, lol. I called Neiman's Vegas today and they said their CL shipments are always late! ::cries:


----------



## shockboogie

Yes *carlinha*  I can't wait to get the call then Ill be done with CLs for awhile. Wallet needs to take a breather!


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> *karwood, brintee, shock*, thank you!! ^_^
> 
> *carla*! The green lizard vps fit WONDERFULLY! I am a US 37.5 and I went up 1/2 a size. They are sooo comfy! And ahem missy! You know I'm lusting after your fire opals, lol. I called Neiman's Vegas today and they said their CL shipments are always late! ::cries:



don't worry they'll be here soon!!!


----------



## carlinha

shockboogie said:


> Yes *carlinha*  I can't wait to get the call then Ill be done with CLs for awhile. Wallet needs to take a breather!



i can't WAIT!!!!

btw, your avatar pic TOTALLY reminds me of a pic i took when i got my jaws last year... see for yourself... mirror image!
ARE WE LONG-LOST TWINS!??!?!
*shockboogie*





*carlinha*


----------



## roussel

Panda! Those green lizards are calling my name... this and your mango Chanel


----------



## Alice1979

*PANda*, amazing new additions. Love the clic clac, and the green lizard VPs are TDF. Congrats! Can't wait for your strasses either!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats on the new additions *Panda!*


----------



## lilmissb

*shock* you're such a tease! 

*llgin* love both pairs!

*Panda* love the clic clacs....yup shoulda got em!


----------



## shockboogie

carlinha said:


> i can't WAIT!!!!
> 
> btw, your avatar pic TOTALLY reminds me of a pic i took when i got my jaws last year... see for yourself... mirror image!
> ARE WE LONG-LOST TWINS!??!?!
> *shockboogie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *carlinha*





OMG *carlinha*!!! We must be twins!!! Haha! Even the knees match so well! Once I get my HGs, we should both take a "mirror image" photo since you already have them


----------



## rilokiley

*PANda*- gorgeous!  Modeling pics, please!


*shockboogie*- love the glitter NP's!


----------



## ceseeber

Panda, what great new shoes you have! I'm dying to finally see some pictures of  tpf'er with the dorado strass. And once the clic clacs are customized...OMG!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Ilgin*, great scores!  

*Panda*!!  oooh, *Green Lizards*...  still waiting for mine to come in!    and i can't wait to see your customized Clic Clacs and your Strass'!!


----------



## shockboogie

rilokiley said:


> *PANda*- gorgeous!  Modeling pics, please!
> 
> 
> *shockboogie*- love the glitter NP's!



Thank you, *rilokiley*  I love them too! Heehee!


----------



## adeana

*llgin* great finds!  Really nice AND on sale!! Congrats!

*Panda* love both of them.  Can't wait to see what you do with the clic clacs.


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel, duke, alice*, thank you!!

*lilmissb*, aww, the clic clacs would've looked fabulous on you!

*rilo*, hehe, I'll post pics for you later, ::

*ceseeber*, We're shoe twins right? ^_^. And I wont disappoint! The dorado strass will be arriving either Thursday, Friday or next week, eheheheheh!

*kuromi*, you're gonna have three pairs of lizard vps?!?!(purple, cherry and emerald!) hehehe, I'm so jealous!! I'm still waiting on the purples!

*adena*, hehe, I cant wait to see what Posh Life does with my clic clacs too, hehehe.


----------



## lilmissb

^ Well I might still be able to find them...  I can't wait to see yours all strassed out!


----------



## moshi_moshi

carlinha said:


> i can't WAIT!!!!
> 
> btw, your avatar pic TOTALLY reminds me of a pic i took when i got my jaws last year... see for yourself... mirror image!
> ARE WE LONG-LOST TWINS!??!?!
> *shockboogie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *carlinha*


 
these photos are gorgeous!  you both have fabulous shoes and legs!


----------



## carlinha

shockboogie said:


> OMG *carlinha*!!! We must be twins!!! Haha! Even the knees match so well! Once I get my HGs, we should both take a "mirror image" photo since you already have them



heheh that is a GREAT idea!!!  DEAL!!!! 

thank you *moshi*!


----------



## phiphi

*Ilgin* - beautiful finds!

*panda* - love both too! (heart the lizard VPs) and i can't wait to see the rest!

*shock & carlinha* - those are some hot pictures.. and you remind me that i need to go back to the gym!


----------



## carlinha

phiphi said:


> *shock & carlinha* - those are some hot pictures.. and you remind me that i need to go back to the gym!



DANG girl... you just reminded me to get on that also!


----------



## erinmiyu

erm. i've been a bad girl lately. but if i'm going to hell for my gluttony, i might as well do it thoroughly....

my first pigalles! 120s, no less. i've been lusting after these ever since i saw them in *jet's *collection thread. (her collection has definitely inspired many shoe wants!) i kind of forgot i already own a pair of blue leopard shoes (blue lame new simples) but i feel like they are still pretty different in color and shape.






oxblood glitter VPs. i like these but i don't love them as much as my glitter NPs. the leather feels stiffer somehow.. but the color is pretty gorgeous and i think i have to keep them anyhow!





there is, erm, a third pair hopefully coming today or tomorrow :ninja:


----------



## LavenderIce

Great additions *erin*!  They both look fab on you.  *jet*, *speedah*, *leda* and *boom* (miss ya girl) all inspired my love for the blue leopard patent Pigalle.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *erin!*  the new additions!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *lavender* and *duke*!


----------



## Alice1979

*erin*, gorgeous new additions. Love the blue leopard pigalles, they're stunning, and the oxblood glitter VPs are TDF. Congrats and can't wait to see the third pair.


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *alice*! hmm i sound kind of grumpy about the glitter VPs but they really are stunning.


----------



## brintee

*erin*, they are truly stunning on you.


----------



## Elsie87

*Erin*, both pairs are gorgeous!! We're oxblood glitter VP twins!


----------



## PANda_USC

*phiphi*, thank you, ^_^

*eriny*, wow, those pigalles are soooo awesome. I love the color and the print!


----------



## japskivt

*Panda*, amazing new additions! Modeling pics please!

*Shock*, we are anthracit glitter cousins! I love your pictures. They are amazing!

*Erin*, you have been bad! I love both!


----------



## carlinha

*erinmiyu* - MEOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Nancy7

Congrats erin....they are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *brintee*, *elsie*, *panda*, *jap*, *carlinha* and *nancy*!


----------



## rdgldy

*erin, *both pair are Fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## phiphi

*erin* - love your additions! they look fantastic on you!


----------



## lilmissb

Great additions *erin!* They look fabulous on you. I would love to be able to walk in 120 pigalles!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*erin*, the *blue leopards *are so sexy!!    the oxblood glitters are very pretty as well!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *rdgldy*,* phiphi *and *kuromi*!

*lilmissb* - let's just say i won't be taking the dog for a stroll in these! i can walk, but not too far


----------



## Shainerocks

Erin, great additions to your collection.


----------



## dreachick2384

Love your new Piggies Erin!


----------



## adeana

Terrific additions *Erin*!!! I love both of them and they look perfect on you!


----------



## chelleybelley

Not the greatest pic -- took it with my BB.  But a pic nonetheless...

Back to the basics -- practical, extremely comfortable, while still maintaining its chic style:
*Black Patent New Simples*
**Sizing ran very, very differently.  I have NS 90's (cork bottom) from a previous season and I had them in a 38.5.  I took these in a 37.5 and they fit exactly the same way.  

edit: Thanks, *brintee*, for heads up on the sizing otherwise I would've missed these and gotten a pair that didn't fit!


----------



## Alice1979

*chelleybelley*, the NS look gorgeous on you. Thank you for the heads-up on the sizing.


----------



## chelleybelley

Thank you, *Alice*!


----------



## YaYa3

these are one of my favorite pair of CLs, *chelley!*  congrats!


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks, *yaya*!  i feel like i could wear them with anything and everything -- so simple, so basic with a little oomph... definitely a staple.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hooray *chelley!* I  NS!


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks *duke*!!


----------



## roussel

Chelley those are the perfect basic work shoes!  Congrats!


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks *roussel*!!


----------



## ceseeber

*Chelly*, love you additions. Great classic pair!


----------



## surlygirl

congrats, *chelley*! I love the new simples! they look fantastic!


----------



## chelleybelley

thank you, *cesee & surly*!!


----------



## brintee

Yay *chelley*, they look perfect on you!  Im glad I could help!


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks, *brin*!!  you're the best!


----------



## phiphi

love the NS on you *chelley*!


----------



## chelleybelley

thank you, *phi*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous NS *chelley!* I'm sure you will get a ton of wear out of those!! Congrats 


..acid python


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ hehe *naked*!  such a trouble-maker!  

*chelley*, the NS' are great!


----------



## jancedtif

Love your NS *Chelley*!


----------



## chelleybelley

thank you *naked, kuromi, and jance*!! 

LOL *naked*, my ultimate enabler... i'm workin' on it!


----------



## babysweetums

got these 2 pairs this week....yay!!


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous addition *chelley!* I'm becoming a NS fan more and more now!!

*babysweetums* wowsers, what a pair to get!!! Love both of them.


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks *lilmiss*!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *shaine*, *drea *and *adeana*!

*chelley*, those are perfect and classic! i love new simples!


----------



## rdgldy

*chelley*, they look stunning on you.


----------



## roussel

babysweetums you got two awesome pairs!  we're AD twins!


----------



## Alice1979

*babysweetums*, both are gorgeous. Love the studded VPs, and the watersnake ADs are TDF. Congrats.


----------



## rdgldy

*baby*, gorgeous shoes!


----------



## CCKL

*babysweetums*:  stunning, stunning, stunning!!

*chelley*: New Simples are one of my favorite styles!!  You look great in your new black patent ones


----------



## sara999

i'm so jealous. i'd do almost anything for waternsake or the red eel altadamas!


----------



## PANda_USC

*babysweetums*, OOoOOOO, I am in love with your studded VPs. So rocker chic! Congrats on two lovely pairs!!!


----------



## shockboogie

Love both pairs, *babysweetums*


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on your new additions *babysweetums*!


----------



## Shainerocks

Congrats, babysweetums!


----------



## karwood

*erinmiyu,* WOWZA! Those Pigalles look amazing on you! And the oxblood glitter VP are STUNNING!
*chelley,* your NS are classic, sexy and stylish everyday shoes!
*babysweet,*  both of your new additions are FABULOUS!!!


----------



## LornaLou

carlinha said:


> i can't WAIT!!!!
> 
> btw, your avatar pic TOTALLY reminds me of a pic i took when i got my jaws last year... see for yourself... mirror image!
> ARE WE LONG-LOST TWINS!??!?!
> *shockboogie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *carlinha*



Lol that's similar to my avatar picture (which I cropped) too ! I never even seen these angles on you ladies until just now


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Boy am I behind in this thread!  I hope I didn't miss anyone.
*
indy* - LOVE the flats - what a perfect color for everyday running around!

*shock* - Hot damn, those glitter NPs look gorgeous on you!  I think the anthracite it my fav color in those.  Can't wait to see your HG!

*llgin* - Both pairs are fabulous!  Loving the patent AD.

*Panda* - lucky lady - you got two awesome pairs!  I'm totally loving the green of those lizards and the CC - can't wait to see them strassified!

*erin* - Gah, you are making me want those VPs!  They are so pretty!  And those Pigalles are HOT!

*chelley* - those NS are fab!  What a perfect everyday pair!

*babysweetums* - Congrats on two fabulous pairs!  Those watersnake AD always make my heart skip a beat and those studded VPs are fierce!


----------



## indypup

Eeek, belated thanks to *Elsie*, *Carlinha*, *kuromi*, *ceseeber*, *duke*, *lilmissb*, *karwood*, and *LouboutinNerd*! 

I'm happy to report that, though I was an idiot and took half a size DOWN for my flats, they are stretching nicely.  Yay for the sock trick!

*Shock*, your new NP's are amazing!  I just love that color!
Great new additions, *Ilgin*!  The Altadamas are totally killer.
*Panda*-- AHH, how can you not love Lizard?!  And those Clic Clacs... I so cannot wait to see 'em strassed!
Oooh *Erin*, the Pigalles and VP's are so, so fab. 
*Chelley*, your NS look beautiful on you.
*Babysweetums*-- Python AND studs?!  Jealous!  They are both gorgeous!

Phew, I think I'm all caught up!  What an awesome haul altogether!


----------



## Ilgin

*LouboutinNerd*,*indypup*: Thank you ladies!


----------



## Ilgin

babysweetums said:


> got these 2 pairs this week....yay!!


 
WOW! Gorgeous pairs,totally in love with ur studded Vps,CONGRATS!


----------



## savvysgirl

My 2 newest additions ..

*Lilac Turbella* (i wasnt 100% sure i would like these but i love them!) 






*Mustard Ariella Clou w/ multi coloured studs*






Not sure how i feel about the AC's. What do you think?


----------



## ceseeber

i love, love, love the AC's!...please love them too


----------



## PANda_USC

*savvys*, Ooo, I love the way the light hits the turbellas making them shine!

And the ariella clou in that mustard color as so fierce!


----------



## brintee

*babysweetums*, im UBER jealous of your VPs! And the ADs are fabulous! Enjoy! 

*savvy*, those are some amazing new purchases! The lilac is so pretty! Why are you rethinking the ACs?


----------



## meggyg8r

Savvy! Ugh! ACs!? I'm SO JEALOUS. I like the mustard. It is fun!! Where on earth did you find those?! Also, the turbellas are a gorgeous color!


----------



## CCKL

*savvy* - I'm loving the turbellas!!  congrats on your new additions


----------



## carlinha

*chelley* - your NS are so classic!

*babysweetums* - 2 of my favorite styles!!!  love it!

*savvy* - ummm, WHAT?!??!!!  where in the hell did you find these 2 beauties???  LOVE both... WHY are you rethinking the ACs???  they are great in this color!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ohhh *savvy!* I do love the turbellas!! (you know how I feel about the AC :ninja: )


----------



## compulsive

I love those turbellas, *savvy*! The color just glistens beautifully. IMHO though, I am not a fan of that mustard color on the ACush:


----------



## japskivt

Savvy, I didn't even know those two shoes were made in those colors! They are gorgeous!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *cesee, panda, brintee, meggy, CCKL, carla, naked (:devil compulsive & japs* :kiss: 

*brintee & carla*, i'm just not sure about the AC's. Perhaps its the colour? If they were black suede i dont think i wouldnt be questioning them. They fit me perfectly so it seems like it was meant to be. They were an amazing ebay find believe it or not! I'm surprised noone bought them before i did!!!


----------



## carlinha

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you *cesee, panda, brintee, meggy, CCKL, carla, naked (:devil compulsive & japs* :kiss:
> 
> *brintee & carla*, i'm just not sure about the AC's. Perhaps its the colour? If they were black suede i dont think i wouldnt be questioning them. They fit me perfectly so it seems like it was meant to be. They were an amazing ebay find believe it or not! I'm surprised noone bought them before i did!!!



can you dye it black then?


----------



## moshi_moshi

savvysgirl said:


> My 2 newest additions ..
> 
> *Lilac Turbella* (i wasnt 100% sure i would like these but i love them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mustard Ariella Clou w/ multi coloured studs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how i feel about the AC's. What do you think?


 
congrats!!

the mustard ACs are freaking amazing!!!  where ever did you find that color way?!

nm i read back... i always miss out on amazing ebay finds!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*savvy**s*, what wonderful finds!!  i love the ACs!!  you must keep them!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *moshi & kuromi*! 

*Moshi*, i didnt even know this colour way existed!!!! I have seen them in magenta (as well as black & anthracite) but not mustard. Funny thing is, only christmas day the lovely *naked *BBM'd me a pic in her shoe calender .. mustard AC's! 



carlinha said:


> can you dye it black then?


 
Someone tell me if im wrong but i didnt think suede could be dyed?


----------



## indypup

I've read that it's not recommended.  I definitely wouldn't dye any CL suede.  Personally *Savvys*, I think they look really neat in that colorway.


----------



## carlinha

savvysgirl said:


> Someone tell me if im wrong but i didnt think suede could be dyed?



hmmm actually i do not know *savvy*... i would ask a reputable cobbler before doing anything.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Oh gosh, i dont think i have the heart to dye them *carla*. They do look great poking out the bottom of black jeans! 

Thanks *indy*!


----------



## rdgldy

*savvy*, the ACs are incredible in the mustard-please don't dye them.  They are stunning.


----------



## chelleybelley

i'm late but *rdgldy, cckl, louboutinnerd, indy, carlinha* - thank you!! 

*baby & savvys* -- LOVE your new additions!!


----------



## adeana

*Chelley* love the black NS!!! They look terrific and so useful too. I am really thinking I need a pair too 

*Baby* the watersnake are stunning!!! They look like they are graduated grays, is that the lighting in the photo?  Never seen that before.  Yay shoe twins on the studded VPs!

*Savvy* both pair are amazing.  I have never seen the AC in mustard!  They are lovely.


----------



## roussel

Got my first Lady Claude in Leopard pony hair today


----------



## carlinha

OMG *roussel* I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!  so flipping amazing!  enjoy them!


----------



## lilmissb

*savvs* they're both gorgeous!!! I'm so jealous about the lilac turbellas. They were sold out in my size. The AC's will spice up a black outfit and they are 100% unique as I have NEVER seen anyone with coloured AC's. The only other pair I've seen are in purple.

OMG *roussel!*  They look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*roussel*, the leopards are gorgeous on you!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *rdgldy, chelley, adeana & lilmiss*! 

*Lilmiss*, i had never been interested in the Turbella. Such a lovely style & the colour is just so pretty. Silvery/lilac but more lilac. Did you check NAP international? 

Love the leopard LC's *roussel*!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Yup, all gone  Never mind, I can get something else...


----------



## Elsie87

*Roussel*: Yay, shoe twins!  They look amazing on you!


----------



## adeana

Triple shoe twins!  Love them *Roussel*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Savvys:* LOVE your new additions!  

*Roussel:* Hooray for leopard LC's!  They look fantastic on you!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *duke*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*savvy* - OMG, you must keep those AC - they are gorgeous!  I have never seen them in this colorway before.  And those Tubellas are TDF!  I love the lilac color.

*roussel* - I want your LC so much!  They are beautiful!


----------



## missgiannina

babysweetums said:


> got these 2 pairs this week....yay!!


omg they are gorgeous ...where did you get those lucky finds? congrats


----------



## Alice1979

*savvys*, two amazing additions. The lilac turbellas are divine, and the ACs are one of the kind. Why don't you wear them around the house and see how you feel about them?

*roussel*, love the leopard LCs. They're stunning on you.


----------



## Baggaholic

Savy! Niiiiice! Those are some killer boots. I wish I weren't so short.


----------



## surlygirl

*savvy *- loving both of your new additions! the mustard ACs are just insane! seriously ... keep them exactly the way they are: unique and completely fabulous!

*roussel *- so loving the leopard pony from this past season! the LCs are beautiful on you!


----------



## surlygirl

not only do you ladies have the best taste in shoes, but you all are amazing photographers as well. whenever I attempt to take picture of my CLs, I am quickly and humbly reminded of that. I had a few pairs to take pics of but could only get these two decent enough to post.

first up a shoe that I've had for a couple of months ... really wanted it for the CL signing and couldn't find it. long story short, the lovely *moshi *let me know of a pair at her local NM, and my SA was able to snag them for me.

marron glace metal patent Bianca






I received to pairs of new CLs this week!!! I needed a new year pick me up and came across two great deals. The black Moulage with the wooden heel was not cooperating with the photography today. We'll try again tomorrow when we've both had time to think about our actions! But my stealth CL :ninja: just arrived this morning and was ready to party! I am happy to say that I am now shoe twins with the lovely *ceseeber*! and thanks to our resident enabler, *naked*!!! 

cramberry patent Lady Lynch zeppa






not sure if I will ever have the energy or quite frankly the photography skills to put together a collection thread! I'm not kidding when I say we may need a CL picture taking tutorial thread!

thanks for letting me share! pics of two more ( an old newbie and the new newbie ) tomorrow!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG!!!    

Those biancas are AMAZING!! AND THE LL ZEPPA! I just died ... DIED!

They are soooooooooo amazing!   I couldn't be happier that you got them!!


----------



## ceseeber

Nice haul *Surly*! I'm so happy you're my shoe twin!


----------



## surlygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Those biancas are AMAZING!! AND THE LL ZEPPA! I just died ... DIED!
> 
> They are soooooooooo amazing!   I couldn't be happier that you got them!!


 
thank you, sweetie! you know how I feel about the Biancas - especially your two gorgeous pairs! we have four pairs of Biancas between us! 

I will be on the lookout for the LLZs! *ceseeber* was spot on with sizing. 38.5 would be perfect! these are a 39 but a ball of foot pad will take care of that!


----------



## CMP86

I love the LL zeppa! I love that color. I was bidding on a pair of miss boxe in that color but they went over what I could afford to spend.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *loubienerd, alice, bagg & surly*. They will definitely be staying mustard. Promise! 

*Surly*, i am INSANELY jealous over your Biancas  And your cramberry LL's are divine. Gorgeous beauties. When do we see a collection thread from you girlie as i know you have some fabulous pairs!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks *ceseeber, CMP and savvy*! 

*savvy *- I would love to do a collection thread. I need some photography tips ... my pics are just really bad! :shame:


----------



## Dukeprincess

HOORAY *Surly!* I  me some Cramberry and Marron Glace! 

They look awesome on you!!! I am cracking up that you and the Moulage have to "think about your actions."


----------



## YaYa3

*sweet surly,* your photos are GREAT!  stop that talk.

i LOVE the LLs especially!  and your biancas ... no words!  congratulations on both pair.


----------



## phiphi

love your new additions *savvy & roussel*!

*surly*! OMG they're so stunning and beautiful on you  - you photographed them just perfectly!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks so much *Duke, yaya & phi*!  you ladies are too sweet!

for the two pictures that I posted, there were probably a dozen or more that were deleted immediately! :shame:


----------



## rilokiley

*surly*- both pairs really do look amazing on you!  Congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*surly*!!  your Biancas are so beautiful in that color!    omg, and the LL Zeppas,   the sexiest wedges ever!


----------



## rdgldy

*Surly,* they are wonderful.  The LL wedges are stunning and sexy and I love the color of the Biancas.  Your pictures are very good by the way.  I can't wait to see the other 2 tomorrow.


----------



## noah8077

Surly I must look away as I cry over how beautiful the LL wedges are.  

I think that is my favorite color in the Biancas I have seen so far.

Hot shoes hot lady!!!


----------



## sara999

sweet surly!!!! you have gorgeous ankles and your pictures make them even more lovely. i am super jealous over your LLzeppas...swoon!!! what gorgeous shoes! shoe shots just take practice..and preferably a mirror!


----------



## sumnboutme

*surly*!!!  can't wait to see the moulage but those Cramberry LLs, I die! 

and ps - you do NOT have cankles...silly girl


----------



## lilmissb

Those biancas are out of this world! I really need some metal biancas. Both look fabulous on you. Stop this nonsense about cankles...


----------



## roussel

savvy i like both shoes, and the mustard ACs are looking good as it is, pls don't dye them.

thanks elsie and adeana!  shoe triplets!

thanks alice, louboutinerd, duke, surly, phiphi!

surly nice additions!  lovely colors on both, esp the cramberry


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, love the pony hair lady claudes!!!!

*surly*, the marron glace looks so fabulous against your skin tone!! Both pairs of shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## Shainerocks

Surly, the two new pair of shoes you got look great on you.


----------



## shockboogie

your Biancas, *surly*!


----------



## indypup

*Roussel*, I  your Leopard LC!  
*Surly*, YAY, you got the LL!  I just die over that color and height of the wedge. The metal Biancas are too amazing as well!  Can't wait to see your Moulage bootie!


----------



## carlinha

*surly* your pictures are perfectly wonderful!!!

i love both shoes, but the cramberry is such a wonderful color against your skin tone!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

surlygirl said:


> not only do you ladies have the best taste in shoes, but you all are amazing photographers as well. whenever I attempt to take picture of my CLs, I am quickly and humbly reminded of that. I had a few pairs to take pics of but could only get these two decent enough to post.
> 
> first up a shoe that I've had for a couple of months ... really wanted it for the CL signing and couldn't find it. long story short, the lovely *moshi *let me know of a pair at her local NM, and my SA was able to snag them for me.
> 
> marron glace metal patent Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received to pairs of new CLs this week!!! I needed a new year pick me up and came across two great deals. The black Moulage with the wooden heel was not cooperating with the photography today. We'll try again tomorrow when we've both had time to think about our actions! But my stealth CL :ninja: just arrived this morning and was ready to party! I am happy to say that I am now shoe twins with the lovely *ceseeber*! and thanks to our resident enabler, *naked*!!!
> 
> cramberry patent Lady Lynch zeppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if I will ever have the energy or quite frankly the photography skills to put together a collection thread! I'm not kidding when I say we may need a CL picture taking tutorial thread!
> 
> thanks for letting me share! pics of two more ( an old newbie and the new newbie ) tomorrow!



so glad you got them!  i am always happy to see a fellow tpfer get shoes she is searching for!  they look fabulous on you... the LLZ too!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thanks *roussel*. I promise they wont be changing colour at all!


----------



## surlygirl

why don't I post more pics!??!  you all are the best at sharing the CL love! 


*rilo*
*kuromi *
*rdgldy *- awwww, thanks!
*noah *- don't cry!!! but I think that's how I felt when I saw ceseeber's pics of the LL wedges! the real life pictures always push me over the edge!
*sara *- aahhhh! thanks for the tip ... a mirror and patience! my ankles thank you, too!
*sumn *- thanks! hahaha ... no cankles!
*lilmiss *- I know, I know! I won't mention the "c" word anymore! let's just hope my camera continues to cooperate! thanks, and yes, you do need metal patent Biancas!!!
*roussel*
*Panda*
*Shaine*
*shock*
*indy *- the wedge height is crazy on these!
*carlinha *- thank you! I was a bit unsure about the color, but I love it!
*moshi *- many, many thanks!!! I probably wouldn't have found them without your tip!


----------



## lulabee

*sweetsurly*, they are fantastic!!! Looove them girl!


----------



## surlygirl

lulabee said:


> *sweetsurly*, they are fantastic!!! Looove them girl!


----------



## Alice1979

*surly*, your pics are beautiful. Both pairs are absolutely gorgeous. Big congrats on finding the marron glacé biancas and the cranberry lady lynch zeppas are TDF. Both of them look stunning on you. Can't wait to see the moulage.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

My sale purchase from CL Costa Mesa, EB Suede Alta Iowas.


----------



## carlinha

oo_let_me_see said:


> My sale purchase from CL Costa Mesa, EB Suede Alta Iowas.



YAY SHOW TWINS!!!  GORGEOUS *olms*!!!!!!  congrats on getting them!  can't wait to wear mine in the springtime!


----------



## YaYa3

they're gorgeous, *olms!!*  i love this style and the color is stunning!  modeling pics???


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thank you carlinha and YaYa!    I gotta take some modeling pics yet.  Is my picture really large?  This is my first attempt at doing pics through photobucket (with watermark included, yay!).  lol


----------



## surlygirl

Alice1979 said:


> *surly*, your pics are beautiful. Both pairs are absolutely gorgeous. Big congrats on finding the marron glacé biancas and the cranberry lady lynch zeppas are TDF. Both of them look stunning on you. Can't wait to see the moulage.


 
thanks so much, *Alice*!

*olms*!!! those are so gorgeous! that EB suede just pops! congrats!


----------



## brintee

*surly*, those biancas are  They are perfection on you and that Cramberry is sooooo pretty! I wish you posted pics more! Congrats on the lovely shoes 

*OLMS*, oohhhh im so jealous, I just love the EB AIs! They are a fabulous find!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love the EB Alta Iowas *OLMS!*


----------



## savvysgirl

*OLMS*, simply gorgeous! I'm a little jealous! Congrats.


----------



## shockboogie

Amazing Alta Iowas, *OLMS*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*olms* - loveeee the AIs!!  congrats


----------



## ChenChen

*roussel *- LOVE the leopard LCs!!  They look so gorgeous on you!

*surly *- STUNNING!  The biancas are spectacular and the cramberries are so pretty with your skin tone!  Congrats!!

*OLMS *- Eeek - EB AIs!!  Congrats, the color is amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

*olms*, I love them!!!  The color is gorgeous.


----------



## surlygirl

thank you so much *brintee & Chen*! 

*brintee *- I am going to try to post more pics! practice, practice, practice!


----------



## daisy2418

*Surly*--I can't believe how gorg those LL's are. Wow.
*OLMS*--love love the EB AI's!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*oo_let_me_see*, love the EB AI  They're stunning.


----------



## phiphi

*olms* - i heart your EB AIs!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*surly *- You are making me want those LL zeppas!  The more I see cramberry the more I crave it!  And those Biancas are gorgeous!

*olms* - LOVE the color on those AI!!!  Congrats on such a fab sale find!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*olms*, love the EBs!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks so much *surly*, *brintee*, *naked*, *savvy*, *shock*, *moshi*, *Chen*, *rdgldy*, *daisy*, *Alice*, *phi*, *LouNerd*, and *kuromi*!!!  I hardly ever luck out with sales, so these were a nice surprise


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous color *oo_let_me_see*,congrats on your great purchase!


----------



## sumnboutme

yay shoe triplet *OLMS*!!


----------



## lilmissb

Great purchase *OLMS!!!*


----------



## rilokiley

Love the EB suede,* oo_let_me_see*!


----------



## sara999

eb suede is beautiful olms!!!!


----------



## adeana

*Surly* both pair are amazing! So glad you finally found your biancas!  Love the LLZ too!

*OLMS* so pretty, great color and love that style!


----------



## mal

wow, *surly*! those are some hot Zeppas! Congrats on another Bianca, too 
*olms*, I love the electric blue...


----------



## surlygirl

thanks for the lovely comments *daisy, LouboutinNerd, adeana and mal*!

finally snapped a pic of the Moulage! hadn't seen the black/wood combo in person. glad I took a chance!


----------



## sumnboutme

^yay!  they look great on you *surly*!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohh they are fab *surly!!!*


----------



## YaYa3

fabulous, *surly!*  they look awesome on you ... and that's a GREAT pic!!


----------



## sobe2009

What a great pair!! Congrats, they look perfect on you. Love the pic.


----------



## lulabee

*E*!!! I looove the EB AI's so gorgeous! 
*sweetsurly*, The Moulage are TDF sexy on you!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*sumn, naked, YaYa, sobe and lula*!!! I am loving them ... just need to put together some outfits!

*YaYa *- that was the only picture I took today! maybe I can take decent pics!


----------



## mal

the Moulage look amazing on you *surly*!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *mal*!


----------



## lilmissb

They look fabulous on you *surly!*


----------



## glitterglo

Sooo I just now discovered this thread!!  Where have I been?!?  lol

To start with, Surly your new shoes are totally TDF!!!  LOOOOOVE them all...

Olms, I have been coveting EB suede anything ever since I saw Rilo's gorgeous EB suede declics at Msr. Louboutin's signing in Oct.  Congrats on a gorgeous pair!

I owe you all pics of my black/white Damas Greissimo.  I haven't felt like wearing anything without socks since I got back to NC (brrrrr)!!


----------



## surlygirl

hi, *lilmiss*! thanks much! now to put some cute outfits together with my CLs like you!!! 

thanks so much, *glitterglo*!!! can't wait to see pics of the greissimos!


----------



## phiphi

*surly* - the moulage look fantastic on you! sooo pretty!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *phi*!


----------



## lilmissb

Whatcha talkin' bout *surly?!* Your outfits are always cute!!


----------



## surlygirl

lilmissb said:


> Whatcha talkin' bout *surly?!* Your outfits are always cute!!


 
they are just few and far between! I haven't worn CLs since NYE!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

not even ole reliable?!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ nope, not even ol' reliable! it's just madness I tell ya!


----------



## carlinha

*surly* - OMG i have never seen the moulage in that colorway either!  gorgeous!  where did you find them?


----------



## surlygirl

carlinha said:


> *surly* - OMG i have never seen the moulage in that colorway either! gorgeous! where did you find them?


 
thanks much, *carlinha*!!! I found them on NAP ... they were 60% off!!!


----------



## ceseeber

*Surly*, the moulage look fantastic. They're making me want to be your shoe twin on multiple levels


----------



## LavenderIce

*surly*--I  you even more now that I can see pics!  You have some gorgeous additions and I am happy to see them look fab on you!  I am with you on the lack of photography skills.  I wish my pictures turned out as phenomenal as the ladies here, but you know what?  Don't we all just want to see the shoes?


----------



## lilmissb

Shush *surly!* It's only been 11 days!!! That's nothing. I'm sure you'll be back in them in no time.


----------



## sara999

sweetsurly those moulages are tdf!!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*surly*, i love the black/wood combo!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous *surly*. I love the Moulage bootie. Super comfy. 

I dont see anything wrong with your piccies. They look great ... collection thread pleeeease


----------



## lilmissb

*glitter* do't just taunt us with threats of the greissimos...show us!!!


----------



## brintee

*surly*, love them on you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*surly* - i love the wood heel moulange!  they look fabulous, glad you took the chance too!


----------



## surlygirl

ceseeber said:


> *Surly*, the moulage look fantastic. They're making me want to be your shoe twin on multiple levels


 
it's only fair that I return the LL zeppa favor!!! 



LavenderIce said:


> *surly*--I  you even more now that I can see pics! You have some gorgeous additions and I am happy to see them look fab on you! I am with you on the lack of photography skills. I wish my pictures turned out as phenomenal as the ladies here, but you know what? Don't we all just want to see the shoes?


 
and that's why I love me some *Lav*! it is all about the shoes! my scaly "winter" legs are so not important!!! more pics to come!



sara999 said:


> sweetsurly those moulages are tdf!!!!!


 
thanks, *sara*! 



kuromi-chan said:


> *surly*, i love the black/wood combo!


 
thanks, *kuromi*!!!



savvysgirl said:


> Gorgeous *surly*. I love the Moulage bootie. Super comfy.
> 
> I dont see anything wrong with your piccies. They look great ... collection thread pleeeease


 
Aren't they comfy??!! Love that! Collection thread soon ... I promise! I think I'm afraid to take stock of what I have! 



brintee said:


> *surly*, love them on you!


 
thanks, *b*!!! and thanks to you I want to add a pair of Nitois to my bootie collection, too!!!


----------



## brintee

Hehe, you should! 



surlygirl said:


> thanks, *b*!!! and thanks to you I want to add a pair of Nitois to my bootie collection, too!!!


----------



## japskivt

Love them *Surly*!


----------



## surlygirl

japskivt said:


> Love them *Surly*!


 
thanks, *jap*!


----------



## Alice1979

*surly*, you're rocking those moulages. They look perfect on you. Your pics are beautiful too  I need to see your collection thread, I know you have many beautiful pairs


----------



## surlygirl

Alice1979 said:


> *surly*, you're rocking those moulages. They look perfect on you. Your pics are beautiful too  I need to see your collection thread, I know you have many beautiful pairs


 
 awww, thanks much, *Alice*! collection thread coming soon!


----------



## roussel

Surly love the moulage booties on you!  I love booties!


----------



## surlygirl

roussel said:


> Surly love the moulage booties on you! I love booties!


 
thanks, *roussel*! I love booties, too! I'm now looking for Nitois and Miss Clichy leopard booties!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*surly* - I am loving those Moulage!  I have never seen them in that color before either - but they are fabulous!  You are rocking them!  Congrats on getting them at 60% off!


----------



## ashley miller

oh.....my god, it is so sexy..........................



this is mine

xxx Please do not link pictures from fake sellers here. Thanks. xxxx


----------



## Nico3327

^ Please tell us you didn't buy those from that website...


----------



## surlygirl

LouboutinNerd said:


> *surly* - I am loving those Moulage! I have never seen them in that color before either - but they are fabulous! You are rocking them! Congrats on getting them at 60% off!


 
thanks, *LouboutinNerd*! I passed on them at 50%, but they were just mocking me when they were marked down again!


----------



## DC-Cutie

There was nooooooooo way I was gonna pass these babies up.  Madame Claude @ Shoe Inn for $215


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ hey, *DC*!!! I love the color, and I know how you love a d'orsay!!! congrats on a great score!


----------



## Nico3327

Awesome *DC* - and such a great price!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*DC*- I can't believe that deal!!!  They are so pretty - I love the MC in red!  Congrats!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Surly* - that smiley cracks me up   I'm on a D'Orsay roll, got the navy blue and camel coming my way.  Then I'm done **I think**

Thanks, *Nico3327 & LouboutinNerd*.  Gotta love a good deal, right?


----------



## Alice1979

*DC*, the red MCs are stunning, and they're a amazing deal too. Congrats and can't wait to see the navy and the camel ones.


----------



## sumnboutme

*DC*, such a great deal on those MCs!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Awesome deal *DC!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

*OLMS:*  your new addition!

*Surly:* You look HOT in those Moulage!  Awesome combo! 

*DC:* Gorgeous MCs, the color is fantastic.


----------



## CCKL

*DC* - 215?!?!?!   Congrats on scoring those beautiful shoes at such a GREAT price!!


----------



## roussel

Those MCs are an awesome deal! Congrats DC!


----------



## PANda_USC

*DC*, amazing color!! And what a steal!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats on the MC's *DC!* Welcome back too!!


----------



## Shainerocks

DC, what a great find! I love the color.


----------



## meggyg8r

I know not everyone is crazy about flats but I really needed some for my trip to Miami in March since I'll be doing a lot of walking. Enter: Double Salto Sandals. My $100 eBay find.  Pardon my pearly white toenails.. I was a bridesmaid a week ago and this was the color I had to wear!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Nice find! I woulda jumped on those for 100 bucks too!


----------



## chelleybelley

*surly*, how did i miss your biancas and your cramberries?!?!  i am in LOVE with your marron glace biancas!!


----------



## rdgldy

*dc, surly, meggy-*all fabulous finds!


----------



## Baggaholic

Meggy! I love your flats. They are TDF! You wear them so well. I'm too short for flats. 

Love your tattoo too


----------



## LavenderIce

*DC*--My long lost sister from another mother, I have missed you, but I am glad to see we are shoe twins with the cerise MC!  I can see why you did not pass them up, what a great deal!

*meggy*--I was eyeing those Saltos last year, they look like they would be super comfy to wear all over Miami in.  Congrats on the steal!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks *naked*! Yeah, the price made them extremely hard to resist!

Thank you, *rdgldy*!

*Baggs*, I'm short too, but I need comfort in my life  And thanks!

*Lav*, thank you! Do you know what season they are from? Were they out sometime last year? They were barely worn and in super nice condition so I figured they couldn't be too old!


----------



## LavenderIce

*meggy*, I think they are from SS09.  I'm glad you got them in great condition.  With their neutral color and nice design, I can see them as something you can dress up and down.


----------



## meggyg8r

Nice! Yeah, I'm so glad they are in good shape too, especially for the price. The seller said they were originally $595 full price! They are super neutral. I'm such a flats girl, I know I'm going to get a ton of wear out of them.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*DC*!!!  how are you?!    ooooh, nice deal on the *Cerise MCs*!  

*meggy*, you got yourself a super deal as well!  cute flats!


----------



## surlygirl

chelleybelley said:


> *surly*, how did i miss your biancas and your cramberries?!?! i am in LOVE with your marron glace biancas!!


 
thanks, *chelley*! I heart them, too!


----------



## surlygirl

nice flats, *meggy*!!! perfect for Miami!

thanks, *rdgldy*!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

DC-Cutie said:


> There was nooooooooo way I was gonna pass these babies up.  Madame Claude @ Shoe Inn for $215



Whoa! Congrats! That is a sweet deal! 

See, I don't understand why girls spend 100 plus on fake shoes. If they would research they would find beauties like these.

Look at that shoe! Looks like my nail polish. Beautiful, enjoy them.


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you Kuromi and Surly!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *meggy!* They look fab on you! I'm sorry I didn't jump on the ones I saw in my size a while ago now!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *T*! maybe your pair will come along again someday! hopefully for cheap, too!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*dc *- you got the deal of the century!!  love the color

*meggy* - those are so cute!!  and for $100 i totally wouldve jumped on them... they look new!  what size are they?


----------



## sara999

meggy i love your flats!!!! i hate that CL flats are so expensive or i would own SO MANY!


----------



## Shainerocks

Meggy, I love the design of your flats. They are very cute!


----------



## Alice1979

*meggy*, the salto sandals are super cute and they look lovely on you. Amazing deal. I like your nail color too and think it goes with the sandals. Congrats!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LavenderIce said:


> *DC*--My long lost sister from another mother, I have missed you, but I am glad to see we are shoe twins with the cerise MC!  I can see why you did not pass them up, what a great deal!



Hey Sista Lav


----------



## meggyg8r

*moshi*--I'm glad you didn't see them, LOL!  They are a 39. They fit perfectly. For some reason it looks like there is a lot of space near my toes but there really isn't. Must have been the way I was standing!

*Sara*, I totally hear you! I love CL flats. Gosh, retail of $595 for these is something I absolutely would just never pay. They are really cute but not $595 cute! I want something special for $595! LOL!

Thank you, *Shaine*!!

*Alice*, thank you! The nail polish actually does kinda go with the shoes. It made me chuckle looking back on the photos. I don't really like this nail polish but hey, I paid for the mani, so I'm keeping it for a couple weeks!


----------



## brintee

*DC*, those are some hot shoes there lady!
*Meggy*, those are sooooo freaking cute! What a deal!


----------



## savvysgirl

*DC*, loving the MC's. The colour is just stunning! 

*Meggy*, $100??? BARGAIN! They look fab.


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *Brintee *and *Savvy*! Well they were $120 but with bing and the $15 I had in PP money from doing some surveys online, they ended up around $100 after shipping!


----------



## phiphi

*DC* - the MCs are fabulous. what a great colour!

*meggy* - love the flats! they are really cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks phi!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*moshi_moshi, phiphi, savvysgirl, brintee* - thank you so much.  I only have one other pair of red CLs, so this was a nice addition.  2010 is year of COLOR for Cutie


----------



## elfgirl

*Meggy *and *DC *-- I hope your luck rubs off! Those are some beautiful shoes. 

So...here are my first CLs: Black suede Moiras! They look so much better on than in the stock photos.







No reveal because, well, I was too excited to get the box open. :shame: Maybe I'll do a (starter) collection post when I get my Lulys (and the other three pairs I'm quietly stalking on the 'bay).


----------



## meggyg8r

haha, thanks *elfgirl*!

Wow, those Moiras are beautiful! They do look so much better on, they look amazing on you! They are so funky and fun! And CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST PAIR!!!  Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*ElfGirl* - I.... die....  They look great on you.  I kept shaking my head at these, but now you've made me give them a second thought


----------



## elfgirl

Thanks, *meggy*! They're going to get their first work outing tomorrow.   And, yeah, the addiction factor is high.  A month ago I would have sworn I could live my entire life without shoes in crocodile or studded with crystals.  Now...um... 

*DC*, you should at least try some on if you have the chance. I bought them on a lark, not even sure if they would fit (they're 37 and I'm usually a 7.5US). As soon as I put them on my feet, though, I knew they weren't going back!


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> There was nooooooooo way I was gonna pass these babies up. Madame Claude @ Shoe Inn for $215


 
*DC*!! I missed you, girl!!! How have you been?????  Love them babies! What a great price!!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

meggyg8r said:


> Nice! Yeah, I'm so glad they are in good shape too, especially for the price. The seller said they were originally $595 full price! They are super neutral. I'm such a flats girl, I know I'm going to get a ton of wear out of them.


 
Love them, Meggy!!! I see endless use and once Florida weather comes to its senses, lots of outfits!! Enjoy them!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rilo*, the modeling shot of my green lizzies are for you! and finally, my *dorado strass* pigalles! Pigalle 120s actually aren't that uncomfy, especially since I used to have a quirk of walking around on my tippy-toes when I was little. In the last pic they have space in the back because I'm bending forward to take the shot, -__-


----------



## CCKL

^^


----------



## Chibieri

elfgirl said:


> So...here are my first CLs: Black suede Moiras! They look so much better on than in the stock photos.
> 
> No reveal because, well, I was too excited to get the box open. :shame: Maybe I'll do a (starter) collection post when I get my Lulys (and the other three pairs I'm quietly stalking on the 'bay).



LOl that sounds like me. After I bought my first pair I snatched up like 3 others within a few weeks. If my BF or family knew how much I spent on shoes when I was supposed to be buying Christmas presents :shame:. Especially since I'm a student. Oh well, who can resist them.


----------



## kuromi-chan

grrreat *panda*, now you're making me want *Green Lizards* again!    they are gorgeous on you!  would you say the color in your pic is an accurate representation?  gosh, what to do, what to do...?

and the Dorado Strass,   ahhhhh


----------



## Elsie87

*Elfgirl*: Very pretty, congrats!

*Panda*: Wow! Both pairs are AMAZING!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *Lolita*! And yeah, they are total Florida girl shoes for sure!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Panda*, those are just  ...truly spectacular! I love the dorado strass color!


----------



## rdgldy

*panda*, they are fabulous!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thanks *Elsie*! 

*Chibieri*, yeah I'm trying to be good, but it's hard.

Those green lizards, oh my! Those are beautiful, *Panda*!


----------



## japskivt

*Meggy*, those flats look great on you! Awesome find!

*Elfgirl*, I'm loving the Moira's on you.


----------



## Jennifer900

OMG... love the shoes 





elfgirl said:


> *Meggy *and *DC *-- I hope your luck rubs off! Those are some beautiful shoes.
> 
> So...here are my first CLs: Black suede Moiras! They look so much better on than in the stock photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reveal because, well, I was too excited to get the box open. :shame: Maybe I'll do a (starter) collection post when I get my Lulys (and the other three pairs I'm quietly stalking on the 'bay).


----------



## plpc

*PANda_USC* The vp's are like emeralds !Love those pigalle's on you! So pretty


----------



## brintee

*elfgirl*, those moiras are so prett and unique!
*panda*, FINALLY! Ahhh I love the Dorado, sooo pretty and sparkly! The lizard is so yummy too!


----------



## phiphi

*elfgirl* - the moiras look fabulous on you!

*panda* -


----------



## Ilgin

elfgirl said:


> *Meggy *and *DC *-- I hope your luck rubs off! Those are some beautiful shoes.
> 
> So...here are my first CLs: Black suede Moiras! They look so much better on than in the stock photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reveal because, well, I was too excited to get the box open. :shame: Maybe I'll do a (starter) collection post when I get my Lulys (and the other three pairs I'm quietly stalking on the 'bay).


 
Congrats on your fab moiras!They look stunning on you!!


----------



## surlygirl

*panda *- love the lizard and the dorado strass! glad you received them before your trip! more pics when you get back, ok?!

*elfgirl *- the moiras look gorgeous on you! congrats!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

PANda_USC said:


> *rilo*, the modeling shot of my green lizzies are for you! and finally, my *dorado strass* pigalles! Pigalle 120s actually aren't that uncomfy, especially since I used to have a quirk of walking around on my tippy-toes when I was little. In the last pic they have space in the back because I'm bending forward to take the shot, -__-


----------



## LavenderIce

*panda*--You know how to start a collection!  Your green lizard VPs are gorgeous and the dorado strass Pigalle 120s are TDF!


----------



## rilokiley

*meggy*- great find, and they look very comfy!


*Elfgirl*- the Moiras are beautiful on you!  Your camera takes great pics.


yay, *PANda*!  Thanks for the modeling pic of the green lizard VP's!   They look great with your skin tone.  And the dorado strass Pigalle 120 is just stunning!!!  What a start to a CL collection!  How did you size in the Pigalle?  36.5?


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *Jap *& *Rilo*!


----------



## Alice1979

*elfgirl*, the moiras are beautiful on you.

*PANda*, wow... just wow. The green lizard VPs are divine, and the dorado strass pigalles are breath taking. Both look amazing on you.


----------



## sara999

panda and elf you guys i am jsut....  SO GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*elfgirl*, love them!

*PANda*, wowey! Gorgeous! Love the pigalles!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *Sara*, *Mosher*, *Alice*, *Rilo*, *Lavender*, *Surlygirl*, *llgin*, *phiphi*, *brintee*, *Jennifer *& *jap*!

*Rilo*, my husband is a photographer, so all kudos for the pic goes to him.  (Plus I get to remind him that for what he spent on one of his lenses, I could have bought four pair of those shoes! )


----------



## roussel

panda i love the new additions especially the green lizards!


----------



## archygirl

Was in So Cal and found a great consignment shop and these shoes for $180--same espadrilles I just picked up in Saks sale, but in red canvas and tan ribbon instead of brown. Photos to come (I had to ship them home!)


----------



## moshi_moshi

*elf *- i have never seen those modeled before... they are gorgeous!

and *panda* - OH EM GEEEEEEE.....


----------



## roussel

Cute espadrilles archy!  

i got something rouge now, fetichas from a lovely tpf-er.  i've been wanting to own something in this color


----------



## chelleybelley

*archy*, what a steal!!

*roussel*, that color loooks AMAZING on you!!  gorgeous!


----------



## moshi_moshi

roussel - i loveee that color!  they look amaazing on you!


----------



## roussel

thanks chelley and moshi!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*meggy *- love the saltos!  They are so cute and perfect for Miami!  And I actually really like the pearl polish - so girly!

*elfgirl* - Congrats on your first pair of CLs!  I'm sure they will be the first of so many!  The Moiras look truly beautiful on you, and the photo is so pretty!  Are you a photographer?

*PANda* -  Those dorado strass pigalles are AMAZING!!!!!!  The color is so rich and beautiful.  Those green lizard VPs are gorgeous also!

*archy* - what cute espadrilles!  So perfect for the summer!

*roussel* - those rouge fetishas are GORGEOUS!  The color looks divine against your skin tone.


----------



## compulsive

*elfgirl*, those Moiras are beautiful on you!
*PAnda*,  You are seriously adding amazing pairs to your collection!
*archy*, you find the best deals!
*roussel*, that color is so droolworthy


----------



## brintee

*Archy*, those are really lovely on you!
Those fetichas are beautiful in that colour *roussel*!


----------



## purses & pugs

Beautiful CLs *roussel*!! They look so good on you


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you, *louboutinnerd*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*archy*, cute espadrilles!  you have great ballerina arches!

*roussel*,  the rouge!!


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> Cute espadrilles archy!
> 
> i got something rouge now, fetichas from a lovely tpf-er.  i've been wanting to own something in this color





SHOE TWIN!!!! 

They really look good on you, *roussel*!


----------



## Elsie87

*Archy*: Oooh, I really like those! Congrats! 

*Roussel*: Beautiful colour! I love the shape of the heel!


----------



## shopaholicsite

I am sort of a beginner in Louboutin terms (and TPF as well), and although It's not my first pair of Loubs, i like it the best. And i feel so sexy wearing them!

Got it from Saks during my recent trip to NY with a faboulous discount (around 340$ :)


----------



## shopaholicsite

And the pictures:


----------



## ChiSq

^ They are very pretty *shopaholicsite*!!


----------



## purses & pugs

I love them *shopaholicsite*, they look really good on you!


----------



## purses & pugs

I got 3 new CLs today!!! Since I had to order them online I thought I might as well order more than one pair...lol 

First up are some pics of Samira 100 Crepe satin in 39.5


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is Scissor girl in bronze, size 39. These are more comfy than I thought they would be


----------



## purses & pugs

And here is Astraqueens in size 39. Love them!! But to they run a bit small?? They seem a bit smaller than the Scissor girls


----------



## roussel

^ we're shoe twins on the scissor girls, aren't they comfy?  lovin the astraqueens too!


----------



## PANda_USC

*CCKL*, ::big hugs::

*kuromi*, I'm an avid fan of green and if you are too, you should definitely get the green lizzies! The photo is pretty accurate. They aren't a kelly green, more of a rich, emerald green. I think green looks fab on Asian skintones, meow! And hehe, thanks for the kind words on my pigalles!

*elsie*, thanks!

*meggy*, oy! I love the dorado color too! A neutral with some glitz, ^_^

*rdgldy*, thank you dear!

*elfgirl*, merci!

*plpc*, thank youuuu!

*brintee*, ::muah in a platonic way!::

*phiphi*, isn't jon stewart drool worthy? ^_^

*jetsetgo!* thank you! ANd congrats on becoming a mod!

*lavender*, haha. I think the way I collect things is to find all my UHGs first and then get the rest after..so then I don't spend months painfully searching for them.

*rilo*, meow! I'm a US 7.5 and normally wear 38s in CLs but I went down to a 37 for the Pigalles. Hope that helps!

*alice*, thank you so much love! And you're right! the pigalle 120s aren't as scary as I thought they'd be! I really want your studded pigalles in red and black heheheh. And congrats on those star prives in Nude. So fabulous. I was unsure about that pair but now I regret not pre-ordering them. Since you have such an extensive studded collection, will you be adding Engin spikes soon? ^_^

*sara*, thank you!

*naked*, thank you! And love the photo of you and mr. naked, teehee

*roussel*, merci beaucoup!


----------



## surlygirl

*purses & pugs* - the astraqueens do run small. I have the scissor girls in size 39 and the astraqueens in a 39.5. I think they'll stretch so if the length feels ok maybe wear them around with a pair of thick socks! congrats on three great pairs!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the three new pairs *purses!*


I love my SGs too ... if only they wern't missing a stud


----------



## brintee

Lovely purchases* shopaholicsite & purses[/B!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*shopaholics*, they're beautiful!

*pugs*, congrats on all of the purchases! I really love the samira color combo. What a statement in hot pink!


----------



## purses & pugs

*roussel* - cool and the scissor girls are actually very comfy (well as comfy as high CL heels can get...lol) 

*surlygirl* - haha, yes I probably have to wear some thick socks in the astraqueens at home

*nakedmosher* - thanks! too bad you're missing a stud!! Maybe it's possible to replace it?

*brintee* - thanks 

*panda* - thanks, really love the hot pink on these even though I'm not a pink girl! LOVE your green lizzies and strass pigalles!!! They look amazing


----------



## kuromi-chan

*P&P*, omg your satin Samiras are divine!


----------



## lilmissb

*elfgirl* they look really nice on you! Congrats on your first pair.

Oh *Panda!!!* They're GORGEOUS!!!    I actually really like that green and I don't normally like green!

*archy* those look fabulous on you as usual! I want me some wedges too....

Welcome to feticha land *roussel!*

*shopaholicsite* Nice shoes but I love the rows of shoes behind you even more!!! I would love to have a cupboard like that.

*P&P* great buys! I wish I still had SG's... :cry:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*shopaholicsite *- congrats, they are gorgeous!  And what a great deal!

*purses & pugs* - nice haul!  I love all three - I have the samiras in suede and they are one of my most comfy CLs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My last purchase before my ban officially started.  I bought the MB's in this color and they were too small.  I pined day and night and then I finally found the perfect shoe in the color I 

Cramberry Simple 100s  (not as fancy as the other gorgeous shoes posted in here, but they are awesome to me)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OHhhhhhhhhh *dukie!!* SOOOO PRETTY! 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE this color!! Ohh love them!


----------



## ceseeber

Duke! The color is gorgeous & the style is perfect. Congrats on your new pair!


----------



## phiphi

the cramberries are heeeerreeee!!! the cramberries are heeeerreeee!!! the cramberries are heeeerreeee!!! they are gorgeous *duke*!


----------



## rdgldy

*duke*, they're stunning!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh *Duke* they're stunning! Now I want them in simples...


----------



## surlygirl

*Duke *- the cramberry simples are so gorgeous!!! congrats on a lovely addition! they're perfect!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *naked, ceeseeber, miss b, rdgldy, p, and surly!*  I just  Cramberry!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Duke-*  I love them!!!!


----------



## brintee

Wowwweeee *duke*! I had no clue you sneaky girl!  hehe Im soooo happy you found someting in Cramberry that works for you! They look beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

WHOA i have a ton of catching up to do!!!  you ladies have been busy!

*DC* - where ya been girl??!?!  LOVE the MC in that color!

*meggy* - what a great find!

*elfgirl* - so sexy!  i love the way these look on the foot!

*PANDA* - OMG two fabulous shoes!!!  love the green lizard VP!  and the dorado strass are stunning!

*archy* - what a great find!

*shopaholics* - love the mouskito!  this is a sleeper hit!

*roussel* - so sexy, i wish i could wear the feticha

*purses&pugs *- love the new purchases!

*duke* - love love love the rouge
edit: duke wait a minute, i thought they looked rouge?  they are cramberry??


----------



## kuromi-chan

*duke*, *crammmnnberry*...yum!  they look fantastic on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks for the sweet compliments *dezynr, brintee, carlinha, and kuromi*


----------



## Shainerocks

Duke, I love the color and how it looks on you. What a great buy before you started your ban.


----------



## PANda_USC

*duke*, I love that cranberry color! The shoes look beautiful on you, ^_^

*carlinha*, thank you dear!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Duke*, they are beautiful. I'm thinking its about time i got something in this colour. Congrats!


----------



## Elsie87

*Dukeprincess*: That is an amazing colour! And I love the Simples!


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks so much *kuromi-chan, lilmissb, LouboutinNerd and carlinha*

*Duke *- your Cramberry Simple 100s are TDF!!! Love them on you! Are they comfy and true to size? I've been thinking of getting are pair in black so I have of pair of basics.


----------



## shopaholicsite

*Girls*, thank you so much for your comments. I can't wait to have warmer days so i can wear them outside the house! Right now i feed my dog wearing them, read and browse online wearing them, and yesterday evening i cleaned my closet wearing them. And everything i do seems so much glamourous if i wear my new shoes 

*lilmissb, *i just moved into my new apartament some months ago, and i finally have a big dressing, enough place for {almost} all my clothes and shoes


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *Carla*!

*Duke*, they are gorgeous!! They look perfect on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Duke*, your Cran(m)berries are sooooo pretty! I love that color in the Simple!


----------



## sara999

duke those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Duke*--congrats on your cramberry Simples!  What a scumptious color!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*shaine, savvy, panda, elsie, purses & pugs, meggy, jet, sara and lavender!* I love the Cramberry color too! 

*purses and pugs*: Yes they are very comfy, right out of the box. I also have some Simples in Black Goa Lame.


----------



## YaYa3

*duke,* they are fabulous!  i'm so glad you found the cramberry and i LOVE them in the simples.  they look beautiful on you!!!   CONGRATS!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you dear sweet *Yaya!*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Duke *- the cramberry simples are so pretty!  What a great "pre-ban" pair!


----------



## sumnboutme

LouboutinNerd said:


> *Duke *- the cramberry simples are so pretty!  What a great "pre-ban" pair!



I agree


----------



## Alice1979

*shopaholicsite*, the mouskitos are gorgeous.

*purses & pugs*, three stunning pairs, and you wear them all beautifully.

*Duke*, I love the cranberry simples. The color is so pretty and they look amazing on you.


----------



## regeens

Sorry, another cramberry on the loose.  Miss Boxe this time.


----------



## kuromi-chan

very lovely *regeens*!


----------



## YaYa3

*regreens,* they're gorgeous and we're SHOE TWINS!!


----------



## regeens

Thanks *yaya *and *kuromi*!


----------



## ceseeber

They are gorgeous indeed regeens...we're shoe cousins!


----------



## Luv n bags

I returned home to find these beauties waiting for me.  These are so freakin' fierce!


----------



## PANda_USC

*regeens*, they're beautiful dear!!

*tiger*, ahh! Your studded pigalles are so fierce! I love the punk rocker chic look!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*tiger*, congrats on the STUDS!


----------



## clothingguru

PANda_USC said:


> *rilo*, the modeling shot of my green lizzies are for you! and finally, my *dorado strass* pigalles! Pigalle 120s actually aren't that uncomfy, especially since I used to have a quirk of walking around on my tippy-toes when I was little. In the last pic they have space in the back because I'm bending forward to take the shot, -__-



*PANDA-*!!!!!!! Your Pigalles are gorgeous on you!!! Ive been looking for these in my size!!! Are they TTS? Or bigger/smaller fitting? 
ANd green is my favorite color, therefore i LOVE your green lizzies!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Regeens*: Lovin' the Miss Boxe in that colour!

*Tigertrixie*: Those are fierce!


----------



## purses & pugs

OMG *tigertrixie*, they are amazing!!!! You wear them so well The studded pigalles or VPs are my UHG, I really want a pair too!!


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous wedgies *regeens!* I recognise that cityscape! Is it a view from your office?

*tiger* they are FIERCE!!! Love them. What size did you get?


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothingguru*, they run 1/2 to 1 whole size big! I am a US 7.5 and normally wear 38 in CLs but got a 37 in the Pigalles from 2009. I hope you find your pair! P.S: nice siggy!


----------



## surlygirl

*regeens *- love the cramberry Miss Boxe! so pretty!

*tiger *- studded Pigalles! the more I see this shoe, the more I want!!! gorgeous!


----------



## sobe2009

*Shopaholicsite*: Congrats, they are so pretty.

*Purses & pugs:* Way to go, great modeling too.

*Duke:* I am in love with that color, great addition!!! Congrats

*Tiger:* They look fierce on u. Congratulations.

*Regeens:* They are stuning, everytime I see them, everytime I want more a pair of those beauties.


----------



## phiphi

*regeens* - loooove the cramberry MBs!! with you and *duke*'s additions, i just want some cramberry!

*tiger* - awesome studded pigalles!


----------



## brintee

Yayyyy *regreens*, I love them shoe twin! 
Love your studs *tiger*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Sobe!* 

 your MBs *regreens!*

Those studs are fierce *tiger!*


----------



## Alice1979

*regeens*, love the cranberry MB. The color is so pretty.

*tigertrixie*, the studed pigalles are fierce and look amazing on you.


----------



## karwood

*surly,*I love all your new additions, esp. the Biancas!
*OLMS,* Your EB AI are fabulous!
*DC,* what a deal!! Your MCs are super lovely!
*meggy,* cute sandals! And they are definitely perfect for Miami!
*elfgirl,* ITA, your modeling pics have given me a second on the Moiras. The stock pictures definitely did not do any justice to these lovelies! Congrats!
*PANda,* WOW! Love green lizard VP are divine and those Pigalles.....I am speechless!
*archy,* your espadrilles are lovely! What a steal!
*rousse,l* Absolutely gorgeous!
*shop,* very pretty!
*P&P,* For some reason I can't see your pics.I will come back later and check again. I would love to see the pics, esp, after reading all the lovely compliments.
*duke,* Your Cramberry Simples look sooo lovely on you! Congrats!
*regeens,* Your Cramberry MB are lovely as well!


----------



## purses & pugs

Oh, that's strange *karwood* I've posted the pics on my collection thread as well, hopefully you can see them there: purses & pugs's collection


----------



## archygirl

Here are my new summer espadrilles, one pair from Saks sale, the other from consignment shop in Costa Mesa, CA.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*archy*, that pop of *red* is lovely!


----------



## Alice1979

*archy*, love them both. They're so pretty and perfect for summer.


----------



## brintee

They are soooo stinkin' cute *archy*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Want, want, WANT!   them *Archy!*


----------



## lilmissb

Gosh* archy,* they're awesome in red!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*regeens* - you can never have too much cramberry!  I love them!

*tigertrixie* - LOVE the pigalles!  They are definitely fierce and look fab on you!

*archy* - you are on fire with all of your espadrilles!  I love them!


----------



## archygirl

THANKS--*kuromi, Alice, brintee, Duke, lilmiss and LouboutinNerd*! Found the red ones in CA and wore them while I was there...now both have to go away in boxes until the sunny, warm weather comes back to NJ...but I cannot wait to wear them again soon!


----------



## sobe2009

*Archy*: Very nice additions and they look great on you.


----------



## sumnboutme

*yaya*, yoohoo...we wanna see your new shoes


----------



## Baggaholic

Me to *Yaya*! I wanna see!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Archy*, Congrats... Those are so yummy!


----------



## glitterglo

Tigertrixie, ohhhh your studded pigalles make me want them...AGAIN!  lol where did you find them?

Archy, beautiful shoes for spring!


----------



## rdgldy

*Archy,* your summer shoes are fabulous!


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks for letting me share my Pigalles with you - my family certainly didn't appreciate them, so I needed to show them to those who are fellow shoe lovers!

Lilmissb, these are size 35.  These are the most comfy pair of CL's I own.

Glitterglo,  with the help of the lovely ladies here, I grabbed the last pair from MyTheresa.  The shipping from Germany to the US only took 3 days!  I could not believe how quickly they arrived.  I will definitely shop there again.


----------



## clothingguru

*Panda*: haha thanks!!! Thanks so much for letting me know!! i cant stop looking at them they look so good on you! JEALOUS! lol.  P.s. i looked at Neiman Marcus for the Fire opal strass lady claudes and they had only 1 pair left in their whole system of all stores they said and it was not my size  so sad. Im going to try the boutiques now....and if all else fails...hopefully they will come out in a while online...or ebay!


----------



## ochie

clothingguru said:


> *Panda*: haha thanks!!! Thanks so much for letting me know!! i cant stop looking at them they look so good on you! JEALOUS! lol.  P.s. i looked at Neiman Marcus for the Fire opal strass lady claudes and they had only 1 pair left in their whole system of all stores they said and it was not my size  so sad. Im going to try the boutiques now....and if all else fails...hopefully they will come out in a while online...or ebay!




what size is left at nm?


----------



## thithi

love the wedges regeens!!

tt, the pigalles are amazing!  even more so since they're comfortable!


----------



## regeens

*Thithi*!!!!! You're here!

Guys, let's welcome Thithi to our little CL world.  For those unfamiliar with Thithi's good work, she's the resident expert and authenticator at the MJ forum!  And she has a blossoming CL addiction....which we will definitely encourage. LOL.


----------



## YaYa3

welcome, *thithi!*


----------



## Alice1979

:welcome2: thithi. The CL subforum can be a dangerous place


----------



## meggyg8r

Alice1979 said:


> :welcome2: thithi. The CL subforum can be a dangerous place


 
I second this, haha! But I'm sure she has discovered that from the MJ forum!


----------



## purses & pugs

OK, this is a crazy CL week for me! A new pair of VPs arrived in the mail today They are gorgeous but I have order half a size too big and the shoes slips my heel a little when I'm wearing them... Does anyone have any tips??? Please! I'm a little sad that they are half a size too big


----------



## karwood

*archy,* you are on a espadrille roll! Love the red color!
*P&P,*I can finally see your pics! I was having problems with my IE all day, so yesterday I had to use  Mozilla Firefox. I think MF was blocking out your pics. Anyways, great haul!!  Are your CLs are truly fabulous! About your VPs, can you post pics? I would usually suggest padding or Heel . However if they are noticeably too big,  I think finding a smaller size might be your only alternative.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*thithi *- welcome to the CL subforum!!!  Your CL addiction will become more and more here (but, that is of course a good thing! ).  Can't wait to see what you will get!


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi ThiThi.  Nice to see you in these neck of the woods!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Archy*, your espadrilles are so pretty!


----------



## plpc

*roussel*-So gorgeous! Love the feticha, need to find a a pair soon ^^;;
*purses & pugs*-Congrats on scoring 3 pairs! Love the queen's they are so cool!
*tigertrixie*-TDF!


----------



## Alice1979

Just a couple of oldies I acquired from eBay.

Helmut 85 in roccia python. Many thanks to the tip from my TPF buddy. I've been secretly in love with this style, just wasn't sure I could pull them off.

















Tamiflu in navy crepe


----------



## mal

O *Alice*, mistress of fabulousness  both are stunning, but the Helmuts. ... Just, wow. So gorgeous on you! (you CAN pull them off lol)


----------



## hya_been

Love the Roccia *Alice*, but the Tamiflus are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous new additions *Alice*. I especially love the Tamiflus. Amazing in blue.


----------



## lilmissb

Alice they look FABULOUS on you! Congrats on some rare pairs. I'm in love with roccia python helmuts too but can't find any small enough!


----------



## kuromi-chan

fantastic new additions *A*!    the python Helmuts look great on you!


----------



## bambolina

Newest addition to my CL family... Madeleine.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *mal*, *hya*, *savvys*, *lilmissb*, and *kuromi*.

*bambolina*, love those madeleines. They look gorgeous on you.


----------



## phiphi

*alice* - queen of CLs, you score again! loooooove the helmuts and the tamiflu. they look fantastic on you!

*bambolina* - the madeleines are awesome. bet you can't wait til summer!


----------



## sara999

alice i love those!!!!!!!!!!


bamb the madelines are so sexy. i had a pair of sabotages but i sold them as i need something to hug my heel or i fall over


----------



## bambolina

*Alice*, *phiphi *and *sara*! 

True *sara*, I find mules sexy too! They make me wanna put my hair up in a ponytail, tie a cute scarf around my neck and drive around on a Vespa! hehe


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*alice and bamb* both of your shoes are beautiful congrats!


----------



## CMP86

I love the madelines but I can't deal with mules. I have to have something that goes around the back of my foot.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *phiphi*, *sara*, and *dezynrbaglaydee*


----------



## rdgldy

*alice, bambolina*,  I love your gorgeous new beauties!


----------



## hya_been

*Bambolina* the Madeleines are gorgeous and I'm laughing at the idea of a vespa in this weather!

So *Naked* posted a new pair and I almost missed them, so here's the link for those who haven't seen it! http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...lilmissb-and-naked-544833-6.html#post13828576


----------



## dancer1

Hello all,

No purchases in a while.  I was able to get the Oxblood Glitter on sale, and they are fab.  I may have to buy more platforms once I lift my self-imposed ban.

Note: I can finally wear heels again after my foot surgery in July! I had delayed union and had to use a bone growth stimulator because my toe wouldn't bend. Scar is healing too. But I'm BACK!


----------



## rdgldy

*dancer*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## sobe2009

*Alice*: great additions and u can def can rock them.
*Bambolina*: they are so pretty. Congrats. Loving the colors
*Dance:* Way to go. Loving the glitter!!


----------



## lilmissb

*bambolina* they look great on you! Congrats.

YAY *dancer!* They're so pretty!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*bambolina*, congrats on the Madeleines!  

*dancer*, the Oxblood Glitters look great on you!


----------



## OneMillion

A few pics of my now well worn Studded Pigalle 120's.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Beautiful, *OneMillion*!


----------



## rilokiley

So many fabulous additions!


*archygirl*- Cute espadrilles!!

*Alice*- ahhh, I love!!!  Both pairs are amazing.  RDF had a pair of roccia python Helmuts I kept drooling over on eBay.  How's the sizing?

*bambolina*- Congrats on the Madeleines!  They look great on you.

*dancer1*- Congrats on the oxblood glitter VP!  Very pretty.

*OneMillion*- Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## brintee

*Alice*, congrats on the fab new purchases, I love the Helmuts on you!
*Bam*, the Madelines are so pretty!
*dancer1*, you rnew VPs are so fun and sparkly! Congrats!
*onemillion*, I lovvvvee your Pigalles, I need studs!


----------



## shockboogie

Just wanted to share my Nude Nappa Declics 

This is my 2nd nude pair of CL.


----------



## shockboogie

...some  quick modeling pics:


----------



## noah8077

Oh Shock I love them!  

Those were my first pair and they were 1/2 size too big, so sad I had to let them go!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *noah*!

Aw... that must have been so sad :cry: I hope you find your size in these someday again!


----------



## surlygirl

*shock *- the nude declics are perfect on you! love them with that skirt! congrats!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Bambolina, dancer, onemillion* & *shock*, FABULOUS new additions!


----------



## bambolina

*dezynrbaglaydee*, *rdgldy*, *hya_been*, *sobe*, *lilmissb*, *kuromi*, *rilo*, *brintee* and *savvy*! 

*dancer * Gorgeous new addition! I love oxblood glitter! 
*OneMillion* Your studded Pigalles are stunning! They look great on you! Rock 'em girl!
*shock * I am in LOVE with those Declics! So beautiful!


----------



## mal

*bambolina*, those Madeleines are so festive! Cute!
*dancer*, congrats on the good deal and getting back in your CLs finally! Gorgeous VPs 
*OneMillion*- you are rockin those studs!!!
*shockboogie,* oh my, so (almost) innocent and pretty!  Love the Nude leather with the cream skirt...


----------



## rdgldy

*shock*, so pretty!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*OneMillion*, the studded Pigalles look great on you!  

*shock*, the Nude Declics are lovely!


----------



## roussel

Shock I love how you wore those nude declics with that cream skirt.  So pretty!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Shockboogie*! They are soooo pretty on you!


----------



## shockboogie

*surly, savvy, bambolina, mal, roussel, Jet, kuromi, rdgldy* - Thanks ladies!!! I can't wait until winter is over so I can actually wear them out!


----------



## shockboogie

mal said:


> *bambolina*, those Madeleines are so festive! Cute!
> *dancer*, congrats on the good deal and getting back in your CLs finally! Gorgeous VPs
> *OneMillion*- you are rockin those studs!!!
> *shockboogie,* oh my, so (almost) innocent and pretty!  Love the Nude leather with the cream skirt...



Hehe... "almost" innocent... 

I was shocked to find a "cream skirt" in my closet. Makes me realize that there's still hope in dressing up like a "Stepford Wife". Haha!


----------



## brintee

*Shock*, I love those Nude Nappa Declics so much!  I have wanted them for so long, I just never bought them because im afraid to get them dirty.  They look amazing on you, congrats!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *brintee*! I think they will be fine as long as I don't wear dark jeans with them to avoid color transfer.


----------



## shockboogie

Now from the *"innocent"* nude declics... 

Here's something more *rock n' roll* for all of you! 


My black patent *Biancas*!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

...dry humping my *Iceman* :greengrin:






*Ms. Bianca* is such a tease!!!! 






With my *Alexander McQueen* stained glass skulls and roses silk scarf and *Mike & Chris* leather jacket:







*Rock n' Roll Biancas!!!*


----------



## rdgldy

I love how you staged the biancas.  No innocence here. They are fabulous.


----------



## mal

*shock*, you are silly  nice pics though


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*shock *those are some hot Biancas!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *rdgldy & dezynrbaglaydee*! 

Hehe... *mal*, that's what happens when you call me "almost innocent". Haha! Just kidding! 
I was looking through my closet finding something to wear to J's work Christmas party tonight and thought of having a little bit of fun with the biancas


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Alice* - OMG, I die!  Those helmuts are incredible and look fabulous on you!  And those tamiflus are stunning!

*bambolina* - LOVE the Madelines!  They are so cute and perfect!

*dancer1* - welcome back and congrats on being in your CLs again!  The oxblood VPs are gorgeous!

*OneMillion* - those Pigalles are fierce! I love them!

*Shock* - Those nude declics are TDF!  They look amazing with your skin tone.  And those Biancas are HOT!  Love them!


----------



## mal

Mary, Mary, quite contrary?  I think you are on the right track for the party outfit with the Biancas though... you need to wear those babies!


----------



## rilokiley

*shockboogie*- Love your Declics and Biancas!  They look great on you.  and I love your skirt as well!


----------



## lilmissb

*OneMillion* they look fantastic!

Wow *shock!* You, Stepford Wife? NEVER!!!  Do love the skirt though. Love the bianca combo. Def need to wear that combo to J's Christmas party. BTW, isn't a bit late to be celebrating Christmas???


----------



## shockboogie

Haha! Hey *lilmiss*!

I found this on urban dictionary:

_2. stepford wife

 - woman who lives to serve husband does washing, ironing, cleaning, etc. with great joy._

I must admit - I do get great joy in taking care of the hubby and the home  There is a bit of "stepford-ness" in me though I am definitely not submissive. Haha!

And yeah, it is definitely late for a Christmas party but since he works in retail and the holidays are the busiest, they always celebrate a month or two after.


----------



## lilmissb

^ Heya sweets!  

I think it's good to have a little bit of "stepford-ness" in us but not too much! I hate house chores but I do enjoy cooking (most days).

Yes, retail would suck for Christmas parties. At least they all still get together and have a party which is awesome. Now we want the whole outfit shot, right?


----------



## surlygirl

wow, *shock*!!! loving the rock & roll side of you as well! have fun tonight. the Biancas are just fabulous!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *rdgldy*, *sobe*, *rilo*, *brintee*, and *LouboutinNerd*.

*rilo*, the helmuts are one full size down.

*dancer*, love the glitter, so pretty.

*OneMillion*, they look absolutely fierce on you.

*shock*, two gorgeous pairs. Your photos are beautiful, so are your legs  We're shoe twins in the Biancas.


----------



## OneMillion

Thanks for the compliments folks 

Shock - I love those Biancas and your photos! It makes me wish I could get on with platforms; simply stunning!


----------



## Shainerocks

Alice, I love your Helmuts. Your oldies additions are fabulous.
Shock, your Declics & Biancas are dreamy. You always post visually rich pictures.
Dancer, I always  glitter. Your pair is gorgeous.
One Million, your Pigalles are hot!


----------



## karwood

*alice,* love your new addition, esp. the Helmuts!
*bambolina,* your Madeleines are so lovely and they are ideal for the summer!
*dancer,* they are very pretty.
*onemillion,* your studded Pigalles totally fab!
*shock,* your nude declics look perfect on you, esp with your cute skirt! And  your rock'n'roll pics with your black patent Biancas are SUPER FIERCE!! LOVE IT!
 BTW, I totally love your leggings! Would you mind telling me where you got them? TIA!


----------



## regeens

*Shock,* you always give us the nicest artistic photos. Love em.


----------



## dancer1

*Shock*, Love the Biancas you are definitely working them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG,  the new additions ladies!

*Alice:* I seriously love every CL on you. Gorgeous! 

*Dancer:* The Oxblood glitter is amazing!

*Shock:* Those Declics are beautiful!

*OneMillion: * Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

awesome pics *shock*!    the Black Patent Biancas are so sexy!


----------



## purses & pugs

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share my Nude Nappa Declics
> 
> This is my 2nd nude pair of CL.



They are absolutely gorgeous!!!! Love the nude in the Declic model


----------



## purses & pugs

And OMG *shockboogie*, I just saw your mod pics too, they look so pretty on you! You have such long and lean legs...lucky girl!


----------



## Ascella

Just got my first pair CL a few weeks ago, 7cm simples in black.


----------



## phiphi

*ascella* - congratulations on a beautiful, classic first pair! welcome to the addiction!


----------



## gheaden

ascella, such a classic 1st pair.


----------



## sobe2009

*Onemillion*: Congrats!! They are beautiful.
*Shock:* Great additions!!! Love them, those black Biancas are TDF and loving the modelling pics.
*Ascella*: Congrats!!! very classy pair.


----------



## Ascella

*phiphi*, *gheaden*, *sobe2009*: Thanks. I'm working on the breaking in right now, as they are perfect in length but slightly too narrow.


----------



## archygirl

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share my Nude Nappa Declics
> 
> This is my 2nd nude pair of CL.



Yeah shoe twin!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*ascella*, they are lovely!


----------



## shockboogie

*rilo, surly, Alice, OneMillion, ShaineRocks, regeens, dancer1, Duke, kuromi,purse & pugs, sobe* - Thanks ladies!!!   

*archy* - Yes, we are shoe twins!!! 

*karwood *- The leggings are from Montreal designer, _*Audrey Cantwell*_.  Check out her other works here: http://www.audreycantwell.com/. She also has a shop on etsy: http://www.etsy.com/shop/blackmarketbaby


----------



## brintee

Congrats *ascella*!


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is my brand new pair, oxblood glitter VPs. Love them! But they are half a size too big and my heel slips a bit when I'm wearing them


----------



## kuromi-chan

*ascella*, congrats on your 1st pair!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*P&P*, the glitters are beautiful!    do you think some foot pads and heel grips will solve the slippage?


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks *kuromi-chan* I haven't tried that yet, but I definitely will get some!


----------



## shockboogie

*purses & pugs* - Yes, definitely try some heel grips  Btw, I love your Balenciaga collection. I checked out your blog


----------



## Elsie87

*Purses & pugs*: Shoe twin!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *Shaine*, *karwood*, and *Duke*.

*Ascella*, very classic first pair. Big congrats.

*purses & pugs*, love the glitter VPs. They're stunning. Hopefully you'll get them to work for you.


----------



## sobe2009

*purses and pugs* Love your new addition.!! Congratulations!!!. Heel grips should do it. BTW, there is a whole section about the slipage heel problem.


----------



## purses & pugs

*shockboogie*, thanks I will do that! and thanks for checking out my my blog too
*Elsie*, yay! I bet they look stunning on you!!
*Alice*, thanks so much!!
*sobe2009*, thanks and I will check out that thread


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *Ascella* on such a great staple!

*P&P* they are fabulous on you and some heel grips and foot petals should fix the problem.


----------



## Shainerocks

*purses & pugs*, your new glitters are fabulous. Try to add some padding and see if it works.


----------



## evolkatie

I haven't bought shoes in a while. Needed something red for a while 

I quickly snapped a few pictures since the family isnt home. I didn't have enough time for modeling pics so those will come later.

Red Laminato Pigalle 100s, they run about 1/2 size big.


----------



## sobe2009

*evolkatie*: Loving those red pigalles.


----------



## sumnboutme

those red pigalles!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*purses & pugs*- the glitter VPs look beautiful!!!

*evolkatie*- love those red pigalles!!!! so perfect for Valentine's Day!


----------



## lilmissb

*KATIE!*  So glad to see you again. LOVE those pigalles, great choice!!


----------



## rdgldy

*katie*, the pigalles are stunning!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*evolkatie:*  Oooh me likey A LOT...gorgeous congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

them *Katie* just gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

*P&P* - love the oxblood glitter VPs!

*evolkatie* - those red pigalles are gorgeous!


----------



## shockboogie

*katie* - So hot!!!!


----------



## regeens

OMG! * Katie*, those are amazing!


----------



## noah8077

Katie those one pair of red hot sexy shoes!


----------



## mal

wow, *katie*- amazing Pigalles


----------



## brintee

*purses*, you VPs are so pretty!
*katie*, I remember seeing those on the bay when I first got into CL. I was in love with them! Now I wish I had gotten them too! hehe Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## sobe2009

My in transit arrived. So here they are.

 I am in


----------



## sobe2009




----------



## sumnboutme

^


----------



## lilmissb

They're gorgeous *sobe!!!* Can't wait to nab a pair of biancas one day!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*sobe* - they're gorgeous!!


----------



## regeens

*Sobe*, i lurvvvvv Biancas and in that color!!!! OMG. What....a killer pair of shoes.  Also, that is fantastic view you have there.


----------



## CCKL

Okay, I think I need some more Biancas in my life...maybe black and nude patent


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Sobe!  *Love them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ochie

*Sobe*- I love your bianca, congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*katie*, the Red Pigalles are gorgeous!!  

*sobe*, Nude Biancas?!    congrats on a fab find!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Sobe*, those are divine!!! Love them on you


----------



## purses & pugs

*evolkatie*, your red Pigalles are beautiful! Love the color!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*lilmissb, Shainerocks, dezynrbaglaydee, phiphi and brintee,* thanks so much for your sweet comments
I will get some heel grips for my VPs and hopefully this will stop the slippery heels.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Pugs*, great VP's! 

*Katie*, those Pigalles are just stunning. I havent seen red laminato before.

*Sobe*, STUNNING! I'm gutted i couldnt get a pair in my size but i'm glad you managed to get them. They are beautiful. Did you go for these instead of the nude metallic?


----------



## Elsie87

*Sobe*: Those nude Biancas look fab on you!


----------



## Ascella

*rdgldy*, *brintee*, *kuromi-chan*, *Alice1979*, *lilmissb*: Thank you all!

*evolkatie*: Your red shoes are stunning!


----------



## sobe2009

*Sumnboutme, *:  

*Lilmissb*. Can't wait for u to get them. U will fall in 

*Moshi_Moshi*.     

*Regeens*  Me too!! I was looking for this color, all over the place. Thank you!!!!

*CCKL*  Go for it!!. U r my shoe twin with the rouge Bianca. 

*Dezynrbaglaydee*   u re a doll 

*Ochie* 

*Kuromi--chan* 

*Purses & Pugs*  Thank you sweetie

*Savvysgirl*  u know I order the nude metallic and they send me this ones, which I also looovee!!!. I am sure u will find them, also I think the green Biancas are pretty amazing!!, r u thinking about them?? . You will look fab with them. 

*Elsie87* : Thank u, u  r too sweet.


----------



## brintee

*Sobe*, they ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!   Where oh where did you find them??


----------



## phiphi

*sobe* - the nude patent biancas are gorgeous! i'm loving the view of the water too!!


----------



## chelleybelley

sobe,   just gorgeous -- and might i add that i always love your modeling shots, because not only do you look awesome in them, but the view of the ocean behind you looks amazing as well.  is that your view from your place?


----------



## rilokiley

*sobe*- wow, I think nude patent is the only color/material I like in the Bianca... gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

*shock,* thank you!! I will definitely check out site!
*ascella,* a very lovely and classic first pair of CLs! Congrats on your first CL purchase!
*P&P,* love your Oxblood glitter VPs! Definitely try padding.. They should help the slipping issues.
*evolkatie,* love your Pigalles! The RED color is oh sooo fabulous!
*sobe,* Ohhhh boyzers!!! LOOOOOOVE you Nude Biancas!!! Where on earth did you find them?!?!?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ They have nude Biancas at Cricket and also St. Honroe


----------



## brintee

*Naked*, what is Cricket? Sorry, I never heard of it


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ here you are m'dere: http://www.cricketliverpool.co.uk/


----------



## brintee

Thank you! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ here you are m'dere: http://www.cricketliverpool.co.uk/


----------



## sobe2009

*Brintee:* Thank u!!!! I got them from Cricket . Get them!!! 
*Phiphi:* 
*Chelleybelley:* Thank you!! I am glad u like my pics, it takes me a while to get them, since my doggie always sits in front of the camera. U r too sweet, yes that's my place.
*Rilokiley:* Thank you!!! 
*Karwood: *I got them from Cricket (UK) call them now!!! We can be shoe twins even with the sizing!!!!!


----------



## karwood

Thank you, *sobe and naked!*


----------



## sobe2009

Thanks to Naked I got the info.  

To Naked:


----------



## Nico3327

SCP got the nude biancas as well.


----------



## Ilgin

Great Biancas *sobe*,Congrats!!


----------



## Alice1979

*sobe*, the nude biancas are TDF and look beautiful on you.


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ They have nude Biancas at Cricket and also St. Honroe



FYI - Cricket has the nude metal patent...not the same nude that SCP got

edit: the Biancas on Cricket's website is the nude metal patent...please email them to see which ones they actually have


----------



## Dukeprincess

sumnboutme said:


> ^


 
Seriously, *sumn* definitely expressed how I feel right now the best!  OMG those look SMOKING hot on you!  *turns on the fan*


----------



## karwood

Nico3327 said:


> SCP got the nude biancas as well.


 
I called there and they don't have them anymore. I did call the CL boutique in Las Vegas and they still have the Nude Biancas in size 40 and 40.5


----------



## sobe2009

^ Just someone Pm that they got them from The Boutique in Hong Kong as well.


----------



## sobe2009

sumnboutme said:


> FYI - Cricket has the nude metal patent...not the same nude that SCP got
> 
> edit: the Biancas on Cricket's website is the nude metal patent...please email them to see which ones they actually have


 
Thank you Sum for bringing this to our attention. U rock!!!
Yes, emailed them because I order the nude metalic patent and got the nude patent instead, which I  too.


----------



## sobe2009

*llgin*: Thank you honey 
*Alice:*  I was just looking at your black Biancas. I hope to have them one day too. They are so pretty!! and I love how they look on u, loving the ankle bracelet.
*Duke: *hahaha, are u the sweetest person ever or what??


----------



## Alice1979

sobe2009 said:


> *llgin*: Thank you honey
> *Alice:*  I was just looking at your black Biancas. I hope to have them one day too. They are so pretty!! and I love how they look on u, loving the ankle bracelet.
> *Duke: *hahaha, are u the sweetest person ever or what??


 
Thank you. I'm absolutely jealous of your rouge and now nude biancas. You totally rock them. Black ones shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> I haven't bought shoes in a while. Needed something red for a while
> 
> I quickly snapped a few pictures since the family isnt home. I didn't have enough time for modeling pics so those will come later.
> 
> Red Laminato Pigalle 100s, they run about 1/2 size big.


----------



## glitterglo

Sobe, your nude Biancas are amazing!  Are you in Miami?  (my hometown)  Love your view!


----------



## rdgldy

*sobe*, the biancas are fabulous in nude!


----------



## hya_been

*Sobe* you're making me want the nude biancas even more!


----------



## evolkatie

sobe2009, sumnboutme, dezynrbaglaydee, lilmissb, rdgldy, dukeprincess, nakedmosher2of3, phiphi, shockboogie, regreens, noah8077, mal, brintee, kuromi-chan, purses & pugs, savvysgirl, ascella, karwood, junehawk - Thanks everyone for the sweet comments 

sobe - LOVE those biancas! Too sexy!


----------



## surlygirl

hey, *evolkatie*! those pigalles are fantastic. I've never seen that colorway before! congratulations and hope to see you posting again! 

*sobe *- the nude Biancas are so gorgeous! love your jeans and your ocean in that picture!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Katie*, I looooove your Red Laminato Pigalles! 

*Sobe*, your Biancas are fabulous and what a view! 

*Shock* Congrats on the Declics &#8211; they are classic! And your Biancas...

*Ascella* Congrats on your first pair. You're going to get hooked like the rest of us! You'll see!


----------



## sara999

katie!!!!!!!!!1  i have missed you!


sobe my jealousy knows no bounds, those are my UHG!!! so gorgeous


----------



## julietdarling

Hello! I just purchased my first pair of CL's last weekend at Saks. They are a classic pair of black Simple 70's. I wanted a lower heel height for everyday/office wear. These measure exactly 3 inches.  I  them. 

I'm new and haven't figured out how to post an image yet, but here is a link to the photo of my new Simple pumps 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aTTIVRn2Z...As/YFt6VnGm0kc/s1600-h/louboutin+1+lo+res.jpg

http://diaryofapetiteshopper.blogspot.com/


----------



## Baggaholic

I got 2 new pairs! 

More Pics are in my Video Collection thread. 

*Calypso Strass*







*Pigalle Blk Pat*


----------



## Ilgin

Both pairs are breathtaking *baggaholic*, CONGRATS!


----------



## Baggaholic

THank you! 

I see Mad Mary in your Avy pic!  my ultimate holy grail!


----------



## sobe2009

*Baggs:* Calypsos!!!!!! Seriously amazing!!!   . Those are my dream shoes!!! Congratulations!!! and the pigalles are a great addition too!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Baggaholic said:


> THank you!
> 
> I see Mad Mary in your Avy pic!  my ultimate holy grail!


 
Oh, it is not Mad Mary actually, it's a pair of Mamimo 140 MM is one of my HGs too!


----------



## OneMillion

Baggaholic said:


> I got 2 new pairs!
> 
> More Pics are in my Video Collection thread.
> 
> *Calypso Strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Blk Pat*


 
Serious wow on the Calypsos! 

Sobe - lovely legs and stunning shoes


----------



## sobe2009

*Julietdarling* Congratulations!!!, great pair and they look great on you 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank You!!

*Glitterglo:* Thank u  . Yes, I am in Miami  U live here too? 

*Rdgly*:  Thank you! 

*Hyabeen:* uuuu I am glad, I have to tell you once u get them is real love.

*Evolkatie:* Thank u sweetie!  

*Surlygirl:*  

*Jetsetgo:*  Thank you. I am dying for the Elias on your Avatar. 

*Sara:* Thank u but I am as jealous with your Black Jazz No Bares.


----------



## Baggaholic

Thanks Sobe!


----------



## rdgldy

The pilots are here!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, love the pilots. They're gorgeous! Now I just need to find a pair for myself


----------



## noah8077

Alice1979 said:


> *rdgldy*, love the pilots. They're gorgeous! Now I just need to find a pair for myself




Two pairs on ebay 37.5


----------



## phiphi

*rdgldy* - yay!! the pilots have arrived! i absolutely love them, but we'll need to see modeling pics stat!!


----------



## Alice1979

noah8077 said:


> Two pairs on ebay 37.5


 
Thank you noah I have tried on 37.5 at NM and they're too big


----------



## noah8077

Aww, boo.


----------



## rilokiley

*rdgldy*, they're beautiful!!!  Modeling pics, please!


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous *rdgldy*! Cannot wait to see some modeling pics!!


----------



## Baggaholic

*rdgldy*, Those are so stunning! I love animal prints


----------



## rdgldy

*alice, noah, phiphi, rilo, llgin, bags*,-thank you all!  I will post modeling pictures tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## sobe2009

*Rdgldy:* Those are gorgeous!!!!!!, can't wait for the modelling pics


----------



## Shainerocks

Rdgdly, your Pilots are truly amazing. I can't wait for your modeling pics.


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats on a great staple *julietdarling!*

Great additions *Baggs!*

I DIE *rdgldy!* I wish my foot was bigger otherwise I would have been your twin!!! Can't wait for you to post modelling and outfit shots with these beauties!


----------



## regeens

rdgldy said:


> The pilots are here!


 
I want one of these!  They are gorgeous *rdg*.  Any chance we can glimpse some modelling shots? Puhleasssse!

*Alice*, yeah, there are two 37.5s right now on ebay. Too pricey for me though. Hope you find one in your size.


----------



## rdgldy

Modeling pictures by Friday, I promise.
In the meantime, my other e-bay purchase, mesh ring pumps (not sure of the official name as they shipped w/o a box)


----------



## Dukeprincess

*rdgldy:* You are on a roll lady!   both of the new additions.


----------



## lilmissb

Fabulous *rdgldy!* No box though???


----------



## babysweetums

ahhhhhhh sobe you got them wooooow they are so beatifull im sooo jealous!! they look beautiful on you i love nude shoes they are so good at elongating your legs and they match everything!! enjoy them!!! 
bagg....calypso? im speechless!!! your just killing it, im drooling  lol...wow....MUST SEE OUTFIT PICS HEEHEE


----------



## dancer1

Baggaholic said:


> I got 2 new pairs!
> 
> More Pics are in my Video Collection thread.
> 
> *Calypso Strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pigalle Blk Pat*



BAGS,
OMG! Love the Calypsos and they look so hot on you.


----------



## compulsive

My newest lovelies! Lace Bouquet Pigalle 100


----------



## sumnboutme

gorgeous *compulsive*!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh *compulsive!* You know how to make my heart sing!!!  I adore lace bouquet and wanted the pigalles but they didn't have my size. I'm so happy someone got some, they're GORGEOUS! Modelling pics please???


----------



## glitterglo

*Sobe*, I don't live in Miami now but I was born and raised there (I moved in 2004).  Hopefully I'll be moving back soon 

*Baggs*, your calypsos and pigalles are gorgeous!!  You are strass queen for sure!

*Rdgldy*, I love the pilots and the mesh ring heels!

*Compulsive,* lace pigalles =   Congrats!


----------



## rilokiley

*compulsive*- beautiful!!  I'd love to see modeling pics of them... congrats!


----------



## brintee

*rdgldy*, congrats, both pairs are very special and gorgeous!
*baggs*, love the Calypsos and the Pigalles!
*Compulsive*, Im so jelly, I had to hold myself back from ordering those! Ughh, now I want them again! hehe


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy,* the pilots are STUNNING.        and the ring shoes are fun!!

*compulsive,* love your gorgeous lace bouquet pigalles.


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

Congratulation Ladies!!!

*Baggaholic* You're totally my shoes idol I'm look at all your threads and never fail to drool over your shoes.  



*rdgldy*: LOVE LOVE the animal print and the ankle strap 



*Compulsive*: The Lace is just so pretty


----------



## PANda_USC

everyone, congrats on your new shoes! I was a bit MIA on my travels to Taiwan but I'm back and I just wanted to say, *you all look amazingly HOT in your new CLS*!!


----------



## CCKL

*compulsive* -


----------



## compulsive

*sumn*, *lilmissb*, *glitterglo*, *rilo*, *brin*, *YaYa*, *BGLS*, *PAnda*, & *CCKL*! 

*lilmissb*, sorry they didn't have your size! We could've been shoe twins!

*brin*, they are truly breathtaking in person. I keep staring at the lace and it's just incredible 

Here are the modeling pictures 













(attempting the *piggy* pose \o|^_~|o/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Very nice, *Compulsive*....

Oxblood You You from Saks .  I  this color









Thanks again, *SurlyGirl*


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats *DC*!  and welcome back!


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive*, they're beautiful! I love the lace!

*DC*, love the color! Oxblood is so rich and pretty.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Baggs*, the strass Calypsos are TDF!!    and the Black Patent Pigalles are the epitome of SEXY!  

*rdgldy*, i adore your Pilots!    and your pierced pair are so edgy cool!  

*compulsive*, the lace bouquet Pigalles are so lovely!    they look great on you!

*DC*, congrats on the You Yous!  fab sale score!


----------



## Butterfly*

*compulsive* - Your lace Pigalles are gorgeous! The lace bouquet is just 

*DC* - Lovin the oxblood! Such a rich pretty color!


----------



## Butterfly*

*evol* -  Your red Pigalles are yummy! Please post modeling photos!


----------



## lilmissb

They look awesome on you *compulsive V!* 

*DC* I love oxblood too! Congrats.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

compulsive said:


> My newest lovelies! Lace Bouquet Pigalle 100



compulsive, these are GORGEOUS!  May I ask where you got them???


----------



## rdgldy

The lace pigalles are positively beautiful!


----------



## putrikardinal

compulsive said:


> *sumn*, *lilmissb*, *glitterglo*, *rilo*, *brin*, *YaYa*, *BGLS*, *PAnda*, & *CCKL*!
> 
> *lilmissb*, sorry they didn't have your size! We could've been shoe twins!
> 
> *brin*, they are truly breathtaking in person. I keep staring at the lace and it's just incredible
> 
> Here are the modeling pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (attempting the *piggy* pose \o|^_~|o/



hey guys im new here =) those pigalle are GORGEOUS, compulsive! I DIE!!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, another fabulous ebay find. They're amazing on you.

*compulsive*, I love your lace bouquet pigalles. They're beautiful and look perfect on you.

*DC*, the yoyos are stunning, the color is very pretty.


----------



## karwood

*julietdarling,* your Simples are very lovely!
*rdgldy,* the pilots have landed and they are hot! And your mesh ring pumps are very lovely. I guess this name of this style will still remain a mystery.
*compulsive,* your bouquet Pigalles are so beautiful! Congrats!
*DC*,  your yoyos are very lovely! Love the color!


----------



## sobe2009

*rdgldy,* Those mesh ring pumps are so pretty. Love them!!!!!!!!!

*compulsive,* nice addition!, looks so good on u.

*DC,* Beautiful yoyos


----------



## Baggaholic

*DC* love your new additions! Congrats

*Compulsive* - Those Lace P's are stunners!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Compulsive* those Lace Pigalles are AMAZING!

*DC:* Mmmm, I love Oxblood!  Congrats on the You Yous!


----------



## compulsive

*thank you **DC*, *PAnda*, *kuromi*, *Butterfly**, *lilmissb*, *OLMS*, *rdgldy*, *putrikardinal*, *Alice*, *karwood*, *sobe*, *Baggs*, & *Duke*!  I'm seriously in  with these & your comments make it even better!

*DC*, I love that color! Congrats


----------



## icecreamom

*Compulsive* Those shoes are perfection! so sexy and glamorous!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Congrats on your wonderful piece of treasure,*compulsive*!


----------



## chelleybelley

*compulsive*, i am freakin IN LOVE!!!  Congrats!!! =)


----------



## phiphi

*compulsive*  your lace piggies. they're gorgeous!


----------



## yousofine

So FINALLY I got some photos of my first CL boots. I LOVE them. It's funny cause when I sore the stock photos I didn't like them. I thought they were: odd, ugly, bulky, weird and more in that category 

Then I saw model pictures here, and then I saw them real life!!!  And then they where on sale at 50% 

At first they where snug, lengthwise good. Now they are made for my feet and perfect for everyday and party too. And... snow too. Yes, the had their snow-experience!

So.... I here by bring you: The black Nitoinimoi


----------



## Alice1979

*yousofine*, the nitos look fabulous on you, you rock them!


----------



## PANda_USC

*you so fine*, you are sooo fine in those shoes!!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## brintee

^^HAHA ITA! I love the nitos and the whole outfit! Congrats!


----------



## yousofine

Thank you *Alice, brintee and Panda!*.

But it's strange how I feel the shoes ALWAYS look better irl than on pictures. It's difficult to capture them completely -as all you ladies probably know.

Edit: My mother came up with YouSoFine when I was a little baby, so I kept it


----------



## compulsive

*icecreamom*, *llgin*, *chelley*, & *phi*!

*yousofine*, I  those the more I see them!


----------



## amazigrace

*yousofine,* you look super in your new nitos - they're beautiful on you.

*compulsive,* your lace pigalles are simply drop-dead gorgeous! Love your modeling pics, too!

*dc,* so great to see you back! Love your oxblood pumps *so* much! That is definitely one of my favorite colors!

Great additions, you girls!!!


----------



## brintee

*DC*, sorry I missed you! The Oxblood is such a fab colour! They are lovely!


----------



## rdgldy

Big thank you's to:
*sobe, shane, lilmiss, regeens, glitter, brintee, yaya, bgls, panda, kuromi, alice, karwood.*
Shoe addiction is so much better when you have friends to share it with.


----------



## surlygirl

*rdgldy *- love both of your new additions. love the texture contrast on the ring heels and the pilots are just gorgeous!

*compulsive *- congrats on the lace pigalles! they look great on you!

yay, *DC*!!! I love that color! I'm sure they look amazing on you. We'll have to have a CLs night out and grab a drink soon!

*yousofine *- love the nitois! they look great with your outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Surly*!!


----------



## lilmissb

They look great *yousofine!*

Sure is *rdgldy!!!*


----------



## ashakes

I actually looked through the entire thread and I typed out something for every single TPFer that posted and my laptop turned off b/c the battery died! 

So, now you all are getting this:  fantastic purchases everybody! They are all lovely!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*compulsive- *love the lace pigalles they are beautiful!

*yousofine- *we are fraternal twins! The nitos look gorgeous on you so sexy!


----------



## vuittonamour

wow carlinha, you sure do love your lady claudes don't you??  i hope i make a wise decision if i choose them as my wedding shoe. i do want to be able to walk. lol.


----------



## plpc

*compulsive*-The pigalles are so pretty and lady like!

*yousofine*-The nitoinimoi are so cool!


----------



## yousofine

*plpc, dezynrbaglaydee, ashakes, lilmissb, surlygirl, amazigrace, compulsive*

Thank you!
Totally agree *rdgldy*, the addiction just gets much better with tpf.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Damn! *YouSoFine* - you just made me rethink those boots.  They look great!


----------



## sobe2009

*Yousofine.* They really look amazing on you


----------



## rdgldy

*yousofine,* I love the nitos on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*yousofine*, you are rocking those Nitos!!


----------



## Ilgin

Great modeling pics,amazing shoes *yousofine*!


----------



## LornaLou

I just got the *Esoteri 120* Booties in all black  Good price in the sale too. I love them. I will post some photos in here later when I take some. They squeak SO badly though! There is so much patent that they just keep making noise when I take a step. Does this go away after wear or will it always be like that?


----------



## karwood

*yousofine,* your Nitos look amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> Modeling pictures by Friday, I promise.
> In the meantime, my other e-bay purchase, mesh ring pumps (not sure of the official name as they shipped w/o a box)


 

Mystery Solved!!!The official name of these lovelies are *Pierce!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Seriously, I have to just say that *Yousofine*, you are KILLING it in those Nitos.


----------



## rdgldy

karwood said:


> Mystery Solved!!!The official name of these lovelies are *Pierce!*




Thank you!  Thank you!  It does make sense now.


----------



## rdgldy

LornaLou said:


> I just got the *Esoteri 120* Booties in all black  Good price in the sale too. I love them. I will post some photos in here later when I take some. They squeak SO badly though! There is so much patent that they just keep making noise when I take a step. Does this go away after wear or will it always be like that?




I love these-I really wanted the b/w combo.  Can't wait to see them.


----------



## noah8077

And my DD wanted to get on the mix too:


----------



## noah8077

And without heel grips or padding: :cry:


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* they're gorgeous on you!  don't you just LOVE the color?  how do they fit?  i'm so glad you got these ... and tell DD that i love her pink socks with brown tennies with the pink soles.  so adorable!  

EDIT:  uh-oh.  are they WAY too big, or can you pad them comfortably??


----------



## lilmissb

Oh *noah!* They're gorgeous! I'm so jealous you got ron rons in cramberry. Hmm, I'm with yaya, is there anyway you can pad them and not fall out of them? What size did you get?


----------



## chelleybelley

*noah* -- love the cramberries on you, but whoa those are big!!!  otherwise, they are gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

*noah, *they are beautiful.  Are they OK with heel grips and padding?


----------



## noah8077

Thanks rdgldy, chelly, lilmiss, and yaya.

Yes they are better with padding, but I wonder if I should send them in for a full under insole padding.  I bought a 37 not taking into consideration the new seasons sizing.


----------



## rilokiley

*noah*, they are beautiful!  The color is so pretty.  I hope you can make them work.  DD is adorable as well


----------



## Alice1979

*noah*, what size are the ron rons? They do seem big on you. They're beautiful though, love the cranberry color.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Alice and rilo.

I am not sure about the sizing Alice, I have read anywhere from 1/2 size to a full size bigger.  Obviously read all of that after they had been ordered.


----------



## Alice1979

noah8077 said:


> Thanks Alice and rilo.
> 
> I am not sure about the sizing Alice, I have read anywhere from 1/2 size to a full size bigger. Obviously read all of that after they had been ordered.


 
Yeah, the metal ron rons do run big. I have to go down 1/2 size from my true size and one full size down from my past season ron ron on the grey metal ones. Sorry... I hope you can get them to work, they're just too beautiful.


----------



## indypup

*Noah*, I hope you can make them work somehow.  The color is amazing on you.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*noah*, *crammmmnnnberries*!!!    i adore this color, and it looks fantastic on you!  i hope you can make them work!


----------



## elfgirl

No modeling pics until I can get more holes punched in the straps, but...MY LULYS ARE HERE!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Nice!!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Noah,* I really love them, have u try padding. Please post them again after the cobler visit. They are beautiful.
*Elfgirl:* They are beautiful, can't wait to see modeling pics.


----------



## phiphi

*noah* - the colour is gorgeous! i hope you can make them work or find one your size. DD is adorable!

*elfgirl* - niiiiiiice!!!!!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *phi*, *sobe*, and *lilmissb*!

A couple of quick and dirty modeling pics I took for someone else who's trying to decide whether to get a pair (forgive the unpainted toenails and the jeans ):


----------



## lilmissb

^ Cute!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*elfgirl*, the lulys are so pretty!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*elfgirl*, congrats on the Lulys!  they look great on you!


----------



## CMP86

elfgirl I want the Luly's so bad but I can't afford them at this point.


----------



## carlinha

ahhhhh i am soooo far gone in this thread, i can't comment on everyone's individual pics, but let me just say this:

all your shoes are a perfect 

they all look amazing on you guys!  congrats on the wonderful purchases


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*noah- *love the color so pretty!

*elf- *love the Lulys!!!


----------



## compulsive

*noah*, that cramberry color is delish! Hope you can make them work!

*elfgirl*, I love love LOVE the Lulys!


----------



## sumnboutme

nice lulys *elfgirl *

*noah*, a full inner sole is a great solution...hopefully your cobbler can make it work for you coz the color is gorgeous on you!!


----------



## bambolina

I am loving everyone's new additions! So many gorgeous shoes! 

*Baggaholic *I almost fainted when I saw the beauty of your Calypsos! That is my UHG... *sigh* I can keep dreaming!  Congrats lucky girl!


----------



## yousofine

Dukeprincess, karwood, Ilgin, kuromi-chan, rdgldy, sobe2009, DC-Cutie: 
Thank you!

Bonus info on the Nitos: They are SO comfortable! The leater is so soft and the just moulded around my feet. Can wear them for hours!


----------



## savvysgirl

*yousofine*, you do indeed totally rock your Nitos! 

*Noah*, i love love love the Rons. I so badly want something cramberry. Hope you can make them work for you. DD is a cutie!!!! 

Love the Lulys *elfgirl*


----------



## elfgirl

*lilmissb*, *sobe*, *phi*, *rdgldy*, *kuromi*, *cmp*, *carlinha*, *dezynr*, *compulsive*, *sumn*, *savvy *-- Thank you! 

*cmp *-- I'm in the same boat with the Greissimo. I want a pair of the black/white satin _so badly_, but I just can't do it right now.


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Elf, I LOVE them, congrats!


----------



## Baggaholic

*yousofine* - I Love the Nito's. They look super on you!

*Noah* - Love those crams. Stunning. I too have to from time to time pump up my pumps so I feel for you! 

*Elfgirl* - Those Luly's are insane!  I love, love, love them!  CL is doing a great job in redesigning the Mary Jane shoe.


*Bambolina*


----------



## brintee

*Noah*, the Cramberry is so beautiful, I so hope you can make them work!
*elfgirl*, the Lulys are soooo pretty!


----------



## karwood

*noah,* they are very lovely. I hope you can make them work. This whole new sizing has been a pain in the a$$.
*elfgirl,* you have made me fan of the Lulys! I totally love them!


----------



## hya_been

*Noah* they are gorgeous - hope you can make them work and can I ask where you found them?


----------



## noah8077

*indy, kuromi, sobe, phi, dezynr, copulsive, sumn, savvy, bagg, brint, kar*, and *hya*

*Hya* I was able to order them from Saks last week thanks to Surly posting her SA's info.

I am going to have to find different padding and see what works best, but I love these too much to give up!!


----------



## jeNYC

My Baby


----------



## lilmissb

They're gorgeous *jenyc910!!!* Congrats.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*jenyc*,  aaahhhh!  fuxia glitter Ron Rons!!!    they look beautiful on you!  these are sooo on my list!


----------



## Chins4

I am loving all the recent pinkness in this thread  Just a few modelling pics of my latest additions....

Love Flats (apologies for the very glamourous sock marks!)







B/W Very Jaws










Ivory/Python Activas - sorry lots of pics here as I can't believe I have finally landed these LOL


----------



## lilmissb

WOWSERS *Chins!* Love the colour of your polish. Oh the shoes are nice too!


----------



## Chins4

Needed some sunshine this month - Essie's Shorty Pants


----------



## lilmissb

^ Nice! Thanks for the name


----------



## Alice1979

*Chins*, amazing haul. Love all three pairs. The love flats are so adorable, and the activas are TDF. The black/white very jaws are gorgeous  They all look amazing on you. Love your yellow nail polish too. Congrats!


----------



## phiphi

*jeny* - what a great colour - congrats on your pretty glitters! 

*chins* - love the love flats, the very jaws and the activas!! they are all gorgeous!!


----------



## rdgldy

*jenny,* the ronrons are beautiful!
*chins*, excellent new purchases.  I like the very jaws much better now that I see them on someone-they are really cute.


----------



## brintee

Gorgeous *Jeny*!
*Chins*, oh my, they are stunning. I am really infatuated with those VJs now that I see your modeling pics!!


----------



## cts900

*Chins*, your yellow toenails are bada$$.  With your b/w VJ...it is a great color combo!  Love all three!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jeny and chins- *love the new editions!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Chins*, the LOVE flats are adorable!    congrats on all 3 new additions!


----------



## YaYa3

*chins,* i love your new additions, but those love flats having me swooning!


----------



## stilly

Wore my Pigalle 120s out to dinner and a movie last night despite the cold weather. I'm trying to wear my 120s out more so I can get better at walking in them. So far so good...


----------



## rdgldy

pretty!


----------



## erinmiyu

*stilly* - your 120s are all kinds of perfect on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*stilly*, you look fab in the Pigalles!  i'm still getting used to mine, just walking around the house!  i can't yet imagine wearing them _out_!


----------



## OneMillion

Stilly - great Pigalles. I should wear my plain black ones more, but the studs always beg me to put them on and strut ... I will wear the soles out soon!


----------



## lilmissb

Prop to you *stilly* for wearing them out!


----------



## Alice1979

*stilly*, you totally rock the pigalles 120. They look perfect on you.


----------



## LornaLou

Heres my latest shoes. Esoteri 120 in all Black. They are lovely but my one complaint is the squeaking! They make noise with every step because of the patent, will this go away with wear or am I stuck like it every time I wear them? They are a tad loose but I'm gonna pad them and it's because I wore tights my feet slip completely forward.


----------



## lilmissb

Nice *Lorna!* Pity about the squeaking though. I hate shoes that squeak!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lorna,* they are so pretty!


----------



## elfgirl

*Lorna*, LOVE the Esoteri! They look great.

*Stilly*, you look great in the Pigalles. I'll have to get brave and get a pair eventually.

*Chins*, Oh my gosh! So many shoes! 

*Jeny*, the glitter styles are so beautiful. Congrats!

*Drea*, *Baggs*, *Brintee*, *karwood *-- Thank you! I'm so happy with my Lulys!


----------



## LornaLou

Ohh I just saw the pink glitter Ron Rons!! Love them!!


----------



## hya_been

*Lorna* I think there are tricks to getting rid of the squeaking but I'm not really sure.  If you can exchange, I would.

*Chins*  love the yellow polish almost as much as I love the shoes.  Cannot believe the deal on the Activas, now I need to find a deal like that in a couple sizes bigger because summer is coming!!


----------



## legaldiva

*chins*--that yellow polish with the Jaws?  KNOCKOUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

*jeny,* your ron rons are very lovely!
*chins,* great additions I esp. love the VJ! Love the polish too!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lorna *love the esoteri on you!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

very nice *Lorna*!    hopefully the squeaking goes away soon!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

I just got this new baby from Saks yesterday. And its ON SALE!!!

Sorry for the quality of the pictures, I used my BB.












I think color in this picture is closet to the RL color


----------



## CMP86

Gorgeous *BG*!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Nice! Isn't it just the best colour??


----------



## CMP86

My DH didn't like the color very much the first time he saw a shoe that color. Now *lilmissb* every time he sees your avatar he comments on how pretty it is. I think I'm training him to love CL just as much as me


----------



## lilmissb

^ LOL!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*Lorna*, the esoteri look stunning on you. Hopefully you can make the squeaking go away.

*Biggirlloveshoe*, the cranberry ADs are beautiful and they look amazing on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*BG:* I  Cramberry!  They look great on you!

*Lorna:* Gorgeous Esoteri!


----------



## Ilgin

Very yummy! They'r perfect on you,*biggirlloveshoe*!


----------



## brintee

Congrats* BG*, they are beautiful!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*CMP, Lilmissb, Alice, Duke, llgin* and *brintee* 

I still cannot believe I got it for only $3** SA told me that someone just return it from online. Its destiny to be mine.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG!  So many additions in the last week I've been away.  Hope I got everyone, my sincere apologies to those I may have missed.

*Ascella* - Congrats on your first pair!  They are gorgeous and practical!

*purses & pugs* - LOVE the glitter VPs!  I adore anything glitter.  Hope you can make the size work for you!

*evolkatie* - those pigalles are HOT!!! I loooooove the color!

*sobe *- those Biancas are gorgeous on you!  The color matches your skintone beautifully.

*juliet* - congrats on your first pair!  They are beautiful.

*Baggs* -  What can I say?  STUNNING!!!!

*rdgldy* - Pilots!?!?!?!  You lucky lady!  They are amazing!  And those ring pumps are so pretty on!  I like them much better than in the stock photo.

*compulsive *- OMG, I die! Those Pigalles are so out of this world beautiful!  Lace is definitely one of my week points. 

*DC* - the color on those You Yous is gorgeous!  You are making me want a pair!

*yousofine *- LOVE the nitos!  What a fabulous find!  I can't believe you took them out in the snow - so brave!

*noah* - I love the cramberry Ron Rons!  I agree, they do look big.  I hope you can find a better size or make them work!

*elfgirl *-  Those Lulys are INCREDIBLE!!!!!  I want!!

*jenyc* - I have never seen that color glitter Ron Ron and I adore them!  So freaking pretty!

*chins* - fabulous new additions!  Those love flats are adorable and the VJ are so sexy! And Those activas are stunning!

*stilly* - LOVE the pigalles - they look gorgeous!  You have an amazing pair of legs!

*lorna* - love the esoteries!  They are so perfect with black tights and a skirt and just right for winter!

*Biggirlloveshoe* - Love the AD!  Congrats on such a great score!


----------



## rdgldy

*louboutin nerd*-big thanks, and welcome back!


----------



## phiphi

today the mail man had a nice package waiting for me at home - my first pair of CL boots: dark brown kid super bourge boots. it was love at first sight! sorry about the poor bb picture quality!


----------



## brintee

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy *p*! They look like they fit you perfectly! The are amazing, im so happy for you!


----------



## jancedtif

OMG *Phi*!!!!!!!  I love them and they look fantastic on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hot damn girl!  *P* you are rocking those boots!


----------



## chelleybelley

omg *phi* -- they are absolute perfection on you!!!  congrats!  first time i've seen them on in brown -- i love it!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *b, jance, duke, chelley*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*phiphi*, those boots look amazing on you hun!


----------



## sumnboutme

gorgeous _*phi*_!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BG and PHI love both of your new editions. congrats!


----------



## chelleybelley

Pink Python Fontanetes -- not sure if I'm keeping them... but posting them anyway.


----------



## jancedtif

They do look pretty on you *Chelley*...


----------



## CCKL

yay, *phi*...those boots are awesome!!

*chelley* - those are so pretty!!  how come you're debating?

*edit - I just read back on the chat thread...they look fine to me!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

rdgldy said:


> *louboutin nerd*-big thanks, and welcome back!



Thanks *rdgldy!*. I hate it when work interferes with tpf!  

*phiphi* - love the bourge! So hot!

*chelley* - keep the fontanettes!  They are so pretty and I think they look great!  They are one of my fav pairs!


----------



## kuromi-chan

gorgeous boots *phi*!

*chelley*, the pink python is so pretty!


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks *jance, CCKL, LN, and kuromi*!  you are all so sweet. =)  I feel like the slits on the side are kinda weird on my feet.  These were an impulse buy -- I'm so random lol.  I think I might let them go to continue pursuing my acid VPs...


----------



## lilmissb

*phi* they look awesome on you!!!

*chelley* they look cute on you. Fontanettes aren't my fave style though. If you're not happy with them I think you should sell them and buy what you truely want...


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*LouboutinNerd* and *dezynrbaglaydee* Thank you

*Phiphi*: gorgeous boot. It look prefect on you  

*Chelley*: I'm sorry you wasn't happy with it.


----------



## sobe2009

*BG*: Love!!!!! love the shoes and the color is so yummy.
*Phi:* You make me want the boots. They look awesome on u.
*Chelley:*They are amazing!! and look like they fit perfect. But if you have something else in mind that you like better, go for it. Can't wait to see your acid VPs

*Louboutinerd*: We miss u!!! Happy u are back and thank you. Ha, and I was just wondering today if those shoes match my skin color. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phiphi

for your kind comments *panda, sumn, dezyn, CCKL, louboutinNerd, kuromi, lilmiss, biggirl, sobe*! 

*biggirl* - thank you! i love the cramberries on you!! what a gorgeous colour.


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks *lilmiss, BG, & sobe*!

*phi *-- i'm comin back to take a look at your boots!  love them!


----------



## Alice1979

*phiphi*, the super bourge boots are fabulous, you totally rock them.

*chelleybelley*, love the fontanettes. They're beautiful. Definitely keep!


----------



## rilokiley

*phiphi*- Congrats!!  They look great on you.  Don't you love CL's boots?! 


*chelley*- I think they look great on you, but I think you should only keep them if you are 1000% in love with them... otherwise, save the money for something you can't live without!


----------



## japskivt

*Phi*, love the boots.

*Chelley*, why don't you like them? I think they look good on you.


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks *rilo, alice, & jap*!

*rilo* - you're right, i'm not 1000% in love with them... and that's why the money is going to go to one of both of my UHGs instead.. 

*jap* - i have wide feet and i feel like they make my feet look wider, and my toes stick out the sides... it's tight width-wise, but i can walk right out of them length-wise.  i know you know how i feel about our wide feet.. hehe


----------



## LouboutinNerd

sobe2009 said:


> *BG*: Love!!!!! love the shoes and the color is so yummy.
> *Phi:* You make me want the boots. They look awesome on u.
> *Chelley:*They are amazing!! and look like they fit perfect. But if you have something else in mind that you like better, go for it. Can't wait to see your acid VPs
> 
> *Louboutinerd*: We miss u!!! Happy u are back and thank you. Ha, and I was just wondering today if those shoes match my skin color. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hi everyone!

Chelley - I know what you mean about that slit. It was a little weird/irritating but they are pretty though! I felt like I was looking like Kristin Cavaleri when I wore them, so they had to go!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *alice, rilo, jap*!!

ITA *rilo* - CL boots are the best! the leather is ridiculously soft and i'm liking almost being as tall as DH.. nothing like an extra 120 mm to help!


----------



## chelleybelley

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Chelley - I know what you mean about that slit. It was a little weird/irritating but they are pretty though! I felt like I was looking like Kristin Cavaleri when I wore them, so they had to go!


 
:lolots:


----------



## stilly

Ladies - Thanks for all the great comments on my first post.
Getting bolder, I wore the patent pigalles 120s I just bought off eBay to work today. After a 9 hour day at my mostly desk job, no problems...
Here's they are back from work.


----------



## sunny2

They look great on you stilly! Very sexy !!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*stilly *LOVE the pigalles!!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks for the comments girls.
I'm trying to wear my shoes out more instead of just wearing them around the house!


----------



## modelesx

rasta shoes are very pretty


----------



## CCKL

*stilly* - you are rockin those pigalles!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*stilly*, the black patent pigalles look amazing on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

stilly said:


> Ladies - Thanks for all the great comments on my first post.
> Getting bolder, I wore the patent pigalles 120s I just bought off eBay to work today. After a 9 hour day at my mostly desk job, no problems...
> Here's they are back from work.



 Are these pics from just getting back from work yesterday or heading out for the night a few days ago? 
You posted them twice now.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-louboutin-shoes-540002-63.html#post13958076

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-louboutin-shoes-540002-66.html#post13991206


----------



## japskivt

chelleybelley said:


> thanks *rilo, alice, & jap*!
> 
> *jap* - i have wide feet and i feel like they make my feet look wider, and my toes stick out the sides... it's tight width-wise, but i can walk right out of them length-wise.  i know you know how i feel about our wide feet.. hehe



I completely understand. I am still coming to terms with the fact that most shoes DO NOT work on my feet.


----------



## japskivt

JetSetGo! said:


> Are these pics from just getting back from work yesterday or heading out for the night a few days ago?
> You posted them twice now.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-louboutin-shoes-540002-63.html#post13958076
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-louboutin-shoes-540002-66.html#post13991206



*Stilly*, you look great!

*Jet*, they look like two different black skirts to me.


----------



## flowergirly

Stilly .... look amazing on you, and 9 hours???


----------



## hya_been

JetSetGo! said:


> Are these pics from just getting back from work yesterday or heading out for the night a few days ago?
> You posted them twice now.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-louboutin-shoes-540002-63.html#post13958076
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-louboutin-shoes-540002-66.html#post13991206



I was thinking the same thing....



japskivt said:


> I completely understand. I am still coming to terms with the fact that most shoes DO NOT work on my feet.



Haha *Jap* I refuse to believe the Declics won't work for me, but they are so painful, they just sit in my closet!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*stilly* - the pigalles are gorgeous!  You are a brave woman - I can't do 120s without a platform!


----------



## karwood

*Stilly and Lorna,  * I feel terrible!:cry: I accidentally skipped page 63 and completely missed your reveals. I hope you both did not think I intentionally ignored your lovelies!!

*Stilly,* your Pigalles are gorgoeus and sexy! They look perfect on you!
*Lorna, * love your Esoteri! I absolutely love them in the all black colorway! And they look fabulous on you!

*BG,* very pretty! Love the color!
*phi,* love your boots! They look amazing on you!
*chelley, * I understand what you mean. I once had pair of taupe leather Fontanetes. ALthough they looked so pretty in the stock pics, it was a different story once I had them on my feet. When I wore them, the cutouts  would stretch a bit, but enough to let my toes poke out from the sides. It was definitely the "KC's Toe Syndrome". Needless to say, I ended up selling them.


----------



## meaghan<3

Hi Girls!!!  I'm really excited that the Hardwick Biancas are here!!  Love them! 


















Andy was trying to get in on the pictures!!


----------



## rdgldy

*meghan*, they are really beautiful. I love this style in an exotic.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*meghan* I love them!! I think I may like them better than the Banana in that skin. 

Sooo, where did you get them from? Did you see a 35? You know for my Feb purchase.


----------



## shockboogie

meaghan - Your biancas are fab!!!!


----------



## sunny2

Biancas are GORGEOUS meaghan!! Lucky girl!


----------



## meaghan<3

Thank you *rdgldy*, *sunny* and *shock*!  I really like the skin in the Bianca as well!! 

*jimmyshoogirl*, I got them from the Costa Mesa Boutique.  Reghan is always such a pleasure to work with! I didn't happen to ask about a 35 as I am a 39.  But I was hemming and hawing between Bianca and Banana...and Bianca came out as the winner. Reason being was that I personally find the Bianca to more of a year round shoe as opposed to the Banana where I wouldn't get much use out of it in the winter! Sorry to ramble!   Can't wait to see what you choose!!


----------



## karwood

*meghan,* I love your Biancas! They are truly beautiful!


----------



## sumnboutme

*jimmy *- try Robertson...i think they might have your size since the display was kinda small   good luck!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

meaghan<3 said:


> Thank you *rdgldy*, *sunny* and *shock*!  I really like the skin in the Bianca as well!!
> 
> *jimmyshoogirl*, I got them from the Costa Mesa Boutique.  Reghan is always such a pleasure to work with! I didn't happen to ask about a 35 as I am a 39.  *But I was hemming and hawing between Bianca and Banana...and Bianca came out as the winner. *Reason being was that I personally find the Bianca to more of a year round shoe as opposed to the Banana where I wouldn't get much use out of it in the winter! Sorry to ramble!   Can't wait to see what you choose!!



That is exactly how I feel right now! I do have too many open toe shoes. You are right though, the Bianca's are an all year around shoe. I have a feeling that I will not make a definite decision until it's time to purchase. Thanks for the info! 

I love rambling about shoes! No need to be sorry!


----------



## lilmissb

*meghan* they're gorgeous!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sumnboutme said:


> *jimmy *- try Robertson...i think they might have your size since the display was kinda small   good luck!



Thanks! Will do in Feb. May be too late, but I'm sticking to my plan!


----------



## surlygirl

*meaghan *- LOVE the Biancas! they look amazing in that skin!

and *karwood *- I just read your siggie, and I have a serious case of Bianca fever, too!!! and in the words of the diva herself, "The Boss", Miss Diana Ross ... "if there's a cure for this, I don't want it!"


----------



## Alice1979

*meaghan*, the hardwick Biancas are beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## glitterglo

Jimmy, the Miami boutique had the hardwick Biancas in a 35 last month.  I know b/c I tried them on


----------



## sobe2009

*Meaghan*: Love them Meaghan!!!. they are truly fantastic!!


----------



## meaghan<3

Thanks, *karwood, surly, Alice, lilmiss, and sobe*!!  I think I'm guilty of Bianca fever too! 

*jimmyshoo* - good luck with the decision!  it's a tough one, but you can't go wrong with either choice!


----------



## compulsive

Beautiful, *meaghan*! We're shoe triplets now! Me, you, & *CCKL*! We also have a quadruplet on the way


----------



## meaghan<3

Thanks, Compulsive!!   for shoe triplets/quadruplets!! Uhtt -- Ohhh!  I think I know who it is..


----------



## lilmissb

^ Who???


----------



## meaghan<3

I don't want to give away anyones surprise......


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks glitter!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *meagan!*


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*Meaghan*: Congratulation. Its look really good on you


----------



## Shainerocks

*Meaghan*, your Biancas look totally wesome!


----------



## amazigrace

*chins,* I just caught up on this thread and saw your new love flats. OMG, they are divine. Where, oh where, did you find them? I'm absolutely dying for a pair and haven't been able to find them! They look amazing on you!!! Congratulations, you lucky girl1


----------



## kuromi-chan

*meaghan*, they're gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## CCKL

meaghan - hi shoe triplet!  LOVE THEM!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

And here they are....

My *Cramberry* Lady Lynch Zeppas!!! 

They seem kind of big but I haven't padded them yet. I'm pretty sure they'll be perfect once I do that.


----------



## lilmissb

^Awesome! Hope they do fit properly once padded!!! Congrats.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*BlondeBarbie*, sexiest wedges ever!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Meaghan*  I love love love your Biancas!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*BlondeBarbie, *love the color of yuor new wedges!!!!


----------



## sara999

love those BB!


----------



## natassha68

OH My , I have soooo much catching up to do, sooo many beautiful additions, Congrats Ladies !


----------



## phiphi

thank you *karwood*! i'm totally loving the boots!

*stilly* - you are a brave woman with the pretty pigalles!

*meghan* - wow! the hardwick is beautiful on you!

*bb* - congrats! they're so fabulous. love the colour!


----------



## meaghan<3

Thanks - *duke, biggirl, shaine, kuromi, phi, &dezy*

cckl --  for shoe triplets!!


----------



## Baggaholic

*BlondeBarbie* - Congrats! I love those so much!


----------



## Baggaholic

*meaghan* - Love the Biancas!  congrats!

*PhiPhi* - THose boots are fierce! 

*Chins* - Great haul! 

*Chelley* - Those Fontanetes are so 

*BigGirl* - Anything Cram makes me  

*Lorna* - I am loving those Esoteribooties on you girlie! 

*JeNYC* - Wow! Those Glitter Ron's are out of this world! Congrats!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*meghan* -  Those Biancas are TDF!!!  I love them!

*BlondeBarbie* - those cramberry LLZ are stunning!


----------



## Alice1979

*BlondeBarbie*, the cranberry lady lynch zeppas are TDF. Congrats!


----------



## kett

BlondeBarbie said:


> And here they are....
> 
> My *Cramberry* Lady Lynch Zeppas!!!
> 
> They seem kind of big but I haven't padded them yet. I'm pretty sure they'll be perfect once I do that.



Oh my god those are so pretty, I can't get over that color, it is like liquid pink.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

*Thank you ladies!!*  I really hope padding them makes them fit better!! Yikes, I went off the sellers "insole measurements" but they're still big. ush:


----------



## PANda_USC

Just received my lady claudes in Fire Opal Strass from Paris and saved a whopping $900, YAYY!! Sorry for the poor blackberry photo quality! Will post better pics when at home with my camera!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

YAY!!!! *Panda*!!! They look incredible!! Can't wait to see pictures from a real camera later!! Congrats!!


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats *Panda*!!  glad you took the plunge and ordered from Paris!!


----------



## Ilgin

Congrats *Panda*!!They'r gorgy, ENJOY!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh *Panda* they're gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*blondebarbie*, thank you love!

*sumnaboutme*, I am so pleased with ordering them from Paris..the money I saved is going to my nude engin spikes!

*llgin*, merci hun!

*lilmissb*, ::huggles:: thank you!


----------



## japskivt

Panda, they are so beautiful!


----------



## japskivt

Nude Glitter AD


----------



## PANda_USC

*japskivt*, thank you!! OMG, I love love love the nude mini-glitter(I have the nps!). Subtle shimmer that can easily be dressed up or down. Congrats hun!


----------



## Alice1979

*PANda*,  yay on the fire opal LCs. They're TDF. Big congrats on finally getting them and saving some money too.

*jap*, love the nude glitter ADs  They're absolutely stunning. Modeling pics please!


----------



## japskivt

PANda_USC said:


> *japskivt*, thank you!! OMG, I love love love the nude mini-glitter(I have the nps!). Subtle shimmer that can easily be dressed up or down. Congrats hun!



Thank you Panda!



Alice1979 said:


> *PANda*,  yay on the fire opal LCs. They're TDF. Big congrats on finally getting them and saving some money too.
> 
> *jap*, love the nude glitter ADs  They're absolutely stunning. Modeling pics please!



Thanks Alice. Tomorrow. After a pedicure.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Alice*, ahhh, I didn't save money! The $900 went to the engin spikes in nude patent, ::cries:: This is what happens when you give money to a shoe-obsessed Panda...


----------



## Alice1979

PANda_USC said:


> *Alice*, ahhh, I didn't save money! The $900 went to the engin spikes in nude patent, ::cries:: This is what happens when you give money to a shoe-obsessed Panda...


 
Well, that's still money saved, otherwise you wouldn't have pre-ordered the engine spikes, right 

So how was the shipping/packing/handling of the St Honore boutique? Rheana seems nice to work with.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Panda*, those glitter fire opals are AMAZING!!! Need to see more pics

*japskivt*, your nude glitters are TDF!! OMG...love them!!!!!


----------



## thimp

Just received my purple lizard VP. I think they are the same color as the old purple lizard. They run sorta big, IMHO, similar to my camel patent VP.


----------



## Alice1979

*thimp*, be still my heart  They're gorgeous, perfect shade of purple. Congrats!


----------



## purses & pugs

*thimp*, they are gorgeous!! Oh, I love the color and the lizard leather! Lucky girl!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

japskivt said:


> Nude Glitter AD


 

I must have these!!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

*panda* -- they are BEAUTIFUL! congrats!

*thimp *-- what an awesome color!  congrats!

*jap* -- my heart skips a beat when i look at those


----------



## LouboutinNerd

STUNNING* Panda*!  So glad everything worked out for you!

*jap* - those AD are amazing!  I like them more and more every time I see them!

*thimp-* those lizard VPs are killing me!  The color is amazing!


----------



## roussel

panda congrats on the fire opals!  glad everything worked out for you, and you got money saved for another pair! well done!
jap those nude glitter ADs are so pretty! all these glitter pics are killing me.  i need a pair of glitters...
thimp wow those purple lizards are gorg!  they are really the perfect purple


----------



## hya_been

Thimp congrats on the purple lizard, I feel faint just looking at them.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*panda*, your Fire Opals are stunning!!!    so happy for you, and good choice ordering them from Paris!  

*japs*, the mini glitter ADs are TDF!  

*thimp*, omg!!!  the *purple lizards *are soooo beautiful!


----------



## PANda_USC

*purse and pugs*, thank you! I will definitely take pics later with my camera!

*alice*, the box came a bit broken in one corner(but the shoes were a-okay!) because it was just a box wrapped with some plastic-ness. The shipping was incredibly fast! 3 days! And Rheana is a doll to work with! I highly recommend her! Oh yes..and shipping was 50 Euros. 

*chelley*, thank you dear!

*thimp*, oh YAY!! soon to be shoe twins!!!! They're *gorgeous* girl!

*louboutin nerd*, thank youu!

*roussel*, thank ya!

*kuromi*, hehe, thank you! Meow! I cant wait til you get your jonquils!!


----------



## lilmissb

*jap* they're totally TDF! I need some glitters now. I get the mini glitter not the chunky.

*thimp* they're off planet!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*thimp* - ughhh those are gorgeous i wish i had funds for those!

*panda* - so happy things worked out for you!

*jap *- they look amazing... love them!  i am loving the AD style more and more!


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats on the purple lizards *thimp*!

*jap *- the glitter ADs are gorgeous!!

yay for $$ toward engin spikes *panda*!  i hope the black/red colorway will be available too...


----------



## PANda_USC

*moshimoshi, sumn*, thank youu!

*sumnaboutme*, the black red colorway is available for pre-order at NM online for $885!


----------



## sumnboutme

PANda_USC said:


> *moshimoshi, sumn*, thank youu!
> 
> *sumnaboutme*, the black red colorway is available for pre-order at NM online for $885!



hmmm  i have to wait til march though....i hope they'll still have them then...thanks for the info


----------



## compulsive

*PANda*, I  those! So sparkly! Congrats on getting them (:

*jap*,  I can't wait for modeling pictures! They are beautiful.

*thimp*,  Those are amazing! I need lizard in my life


----------



## po0hping

*Panda* glad to see you got your fire opals and the experience with Paris went well. It's that the extra money went to another pair
*thimp* they are stunning.  Are those the Lizard VP from SCP?


----------



## rilokiley

*PANda*- yay!!   Congrats on finally getting your Fire opal strass LC!  They are just stunning and look great on you.  I can't wait to see more pics!  btw, where did you get your nude mini glitter NP?

*japskivt*- Gorgeous!!  I'm really loving the nude mini glitter... so elegant 

*thimp*- ooh, the purple lizard VP is amazing!!   Congrats!!


----------



## japskivt

Thimp. The purple lizard is so hot!


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive*, thanks again love!

*poohping*, thanks!

*rilo*, hehe, thank you! As for the nude mini glitter NPs, I got them from Nordies! My SA at Nordies SF ordered them from Nordies in Chicago(I think the 55 east grand ave location)! Considering getting a pair hmmm?


----------



## meaghan<3

*jap* -- hmm.. almost shoe twin!...same shoe different color...would that make us shoe sisters?  anywayss... i  love the glitter ADs!! 

*panda* - WOW..faulous!!

*thimp* - the lizard vps are stunning!!


and arriving today... multicolor glitter altadamas 



























Andy was trying to get in on the action too...


----------



## lilmissb

^ Gorgeous *meaghan!* I wish I wasn't on a ban!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*meaghan*, they're gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

So pretty *meaghan*! Yeah for getting them!


----------



## karwood

*BB,* your wedges are very lovely. Love the color!
*Panda,* I am so happy you finally got your Fire Opal LCs!!  They are GORGEOUS! 
*japs,* your mini glitter ADs are  BEAUTIFUL!!
*thimp, * WOWZA!! Your Purple Lizard VPs are TDF!! The color is mind blowing!
*meaghan,* Stunning!


----------



## Alice1979

*meaghan*, the MC glitter ADs are stunning. Andy is so cute too. Congrats.


----------



## chelleybelley

*meaghan*, they are beautiful!!


----------



## phiphi

*panda* - hurray! i'm so glad it worked out and you got your lovely strass! 

*jap* - OMG the nude glitter ADs are awesome!

*thimp* - i swoon at the lizard VPs. 

*meaghan* - soooo pretty!


----------



## karwood

I am celebrating my 5000th post with a double bang!artyhat: And yes, I seriously do have the Bianca Fever! I  guess the only cure is to buy EVERY Bianca in EVERY color!! LOL!

Introducing my *Black Patent Bianca*












and my *Blue Suede Bianca*


----------



## YaYa3

holy cow, *karwood!!!*  you look FABULOUS in the biancas, and i LOVE the blue suede!  simply gorgeous.


----------



## noah8077

*Kar* they are just amazing on you!!!  Congrats!


----------



## thimp

Thank you all for your comments! Pink and purple are my absolute favorite colors! And purple in lizard is really stunning! 

*po0hping*, yes, these are from the costa mesa store.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ah geez!!I have to get my hand on some Bianca's stat!! Lovely, Kar!!!


----------



## indypup

OMG *Kar*, you've made me really want those blue Biancas again.  SO AMAZING!


----------



## lilmissb

They look amazing on your *kar!* LOVE that you have blue suede shoes! Watch out Elvis.


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU SO MUCH*, *Yaya, Noah, jimmyshoo, indypup and lilmissb!!*


----------



## rdgldy

*karwood*, the biancas are wonderful!


----------



## Dukeprincess

<---This is how my face looks after seeing your gorgeous shoes *Karwood!*

*meaghan and jap:* Those glitter ADs are AMAZING! 

*panda:* WOWZA!  Those Fire Opals are TDF!  

*thimp:* I am in love with those purple lizard VPs!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on your latest Biancas *karwood*!    both pairs are beautiful on you!


----------



## LornaLou

I'm loving the Fire Opal Strass, those are gorgeous! 
The Glitter Alatadamas are so pretty! Love those!
Love the Biancas as well, I think the blue ones are my favourites out of the two


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats *karwood*!  you def have a bad case of the bianca fever   you and *danielle*...


----------



## Alice1979

*karwood*, both pairs of Biancas are gorgeous and look perfect on you.


----------



## surlygirl

lovely new additions, ladies!

*meaghan *- love the MC glitter ADs ... absolutely gorgeous!

*karwood *- the Biancas look amazing on you! I have the fever, too, gotta get my hands on another pair soon! the blue suede is lovely!


----------



## xsenia

I am a seasoned high heel wearer, but this platform took some practice! Worn once with my gold woodgrain bandage one-shoulder herve leger. Any excuse to wear these!


----------



## CCKL

WHOA...I've missed a whole lot...lovely purchases.  ALL OF YOU!!

*karwood *- you weren't kidding abt Bianca fever!!

*meaghan, jap* - I love glitter.  I love ADs. Together = 

*thimp* - congrats on the lizards!!  

*panda* -  lol, happy dance again for you and your strass!!

*xsenia* - yah, those are tought huh? BUT congrats to you for practicing and wearing them out!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

very beautiful, *xsenia*!


----------



## carlinha

i am positively drooling over everyone's purchases!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood, phiphi, CCKL*, thank you gals! It was a long and confusing road to my lady claudes but I got em, hehe.

*karwood*, beautiful biancas!!!! I really love the blue suede!! Magnificent!

*xsenia*, CLS+HL=perfffect combo!


----------



## compulsive

Ahhh, more glitter! This is killin' me.  your shoes, *meaghan*!

*kar*, you seriously got the Bianca blues! They look great on you, as usual. You never look bad in any shoe!

*xsenia*, those are lovely! Keep practicing!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*meaghan*, the glitter ADs are gorgeous!!


----------



## lilmissb

*xsenia *love your purchase! And yes HL + CL is the dream combo!


----------



## japskivt

*meaghan* - fraternal shoe twin! Love it!

*thimp* - god, I can't get enough of the lizards!

*Kar* - wow, the Bianca looks like it was made for your feet! Both are amazing.

*xsenia *- I don't know what shoes you have on, but they look good!


----------



## sara999

K i am right there with you on bianca fever, AMAZING!


----------



## sobe2009

*Karwood!!! *I am totally jealous,  I love your Biancas. They look amazing on you.

*Panda* WOW!!! Those shoes look made for you. They def had to be yours. Amazing!!!

*Meaghan and Jap:*  I honestly need those AD, after seeing your posts. Congratulations, ladies!!!

*Thimp* What a score!!! Gorgeous

*Blondebarbie*  Love them!! what a yummy color. They look great on you.


----------



## PANda_USC

*duke*, thank you hun!!

*sobe*, :blushes: thank you dear!


----------



## japskivt

*Roussel,* thank you. You need some mini-glitter!

Thanks *Kuromi*!
*
LilMiss*, the mini glitter is so fun. I love it because I can wear it with long dresses and I don't have to worry about the glitter pulling the fabric like the chunky glitter does.

*Moshi*, I am late to the AD train, but I love them. Thanks!
*
sumnboutme*, Thank you so much!

Compulsive - thanks, modeling pics in a moment!

*Rilo*, I def. like it better in person than in pictures. Thank you. 

*Kar*, thank you so much. The Bianca's look so divine on you. I want to see a Bianca family shot.

*Phi*, thank you!

I hope I didn't miss anyone. Thank you ladies!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*karwood* - congrats on 5000 posts!  And, if the Biancas looked that on me, I'd want one if every color also!  They look gorgeous on you!

*xsenia* - Gorgeous - I love them with that HL!


----------



## japskivt

Modeling pics as promised:


----------



## PANda_USC

*japskivt*, they look magnificent on you! I adoreeeeee the nude glitter!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Japskirt: *They look gorgeous on you, the more I see them, the more I want them. Congratulations!!


----------



## Nico3327

*Jap*, they are killer!  So sexy and blingy, but still kind of understated.  I think I'm in love.....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

japskivt said:


> Modeling pics as promised:



Wow!! I really love them!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*japs*, oh wow they are amazing on you!  i love the contrast of the gold toe, to break up all that glitter!  simply beautiful!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Umm *Jap*...I got one word for you...Damn.


----------



## Alice1979

*jap*, the nude glitter ADs look amazing on you.


----------



## chelleybelley

*jap*, they look fantastic on you!  pure


----------



## compulsive

I love those even more now, *jap*!


----------



## amazigrace

*jap* and *karwood*, your shoes are
absolutely gorgeous! I adore the biancas and
they look fabulous on you! I wish I had those
blue ones, kar!


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU SO MUCH!!** rdgldy, duke, kuromi, CCKL, carlinha, lorna, sumn, Alice, surly, Panda, compulsive, japs, sara, sobe and amazigrace! *


*xsenia,* very lovely and keep practicing!
*japs,* your ADs look look absolutely fabulous on you!


----------



## Ilgin

Nude Glitters are just amazing on you *Jap*!


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Amazing buys, you girls are rocking it!

My latest; Ponyhair Navy Metallic Rolandos, an eBay scoop


----------



## Alice1979

*Pamfitterknas*, I have never seen them before, what an amazing find! They're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Pamfitterknas

I know! I have never seen them either, and the pictures was also very dark and bad, so I got them at a really good price - but what a scoop they turned out to be!


----------



## japskivt

Alice1979 said:


> *Pamfitterknas*, I have never seen them before, what an amazing find! They're absolutely gorgeous.





Pamfitterknas said:


> I know! I have never seen them either, and the pictures was also very dark and bad, so I got them at a really good price - but what a scoop they turned out to be!



Pam, I love them!

Ladies, doesn't Christina Aguilera have them?


----------



## Alice1979

^Yeah, I think she does, and I think *Jet* has the same rolandos in like a bronze color.


----------



## karwood

*Pam, *what a great find!! They are definitely beautiful!! Congrats!




Pamfitterknas said:


> Amazing buys, you girls are rocking it!
> 
> My latest; Ponyhair Navy Metallic Rolandos, an eBay scoop


----------



## PANda_USC

*pamfitters*, O_O!!!!! The color is so rich and saturated. I love them!!!


----------



## Watersnake

The shoe that made me falling in love with Louboutin shoes, just arrived from Paris (e-bay buy). Now all I have to do is lear how to walk....


----------



## PANda_USC

*watersnake*, your black patent pigalles are GORGEOUS hun! They look hot on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Pam *- Those Rolandos are great.   the color.

*Watersnake* - Those Pigalles 120s are HOT on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Pam*, those Rolandos are GORGEOUS!!   

*Watersnake*, congrats on the patent Pigalles!  so sexy!


----------



## sobe2009

*Watersnake:* One word = Sexy
*Pam:* they are beautiful, Congrats!!


----------



## Ilgin

*Pam*, *Watersnake*: Fabulous pairs ladies!


----------



## PANda_USC

Just got my purple lizzie VPS while at work today! They are a lot brighter than my MacBook is making them out to be. They're this *violet* with red undertones, the exact purple as was released a while ago(*same as jetsetgo's, carlinha's, ashake's)*. To get a better sense of the shoe's true color, I added the pic of my Chanel violet Jumbo(which has the same red undertones and is basically the same shade of violet as the VPS)

Oh yes, and a very sweet note from Reghan!


----------



## mal

*Wow, Ladies!!!*
*Panda*, the Strass are amazing, so glad you found them and saved enough for another pair Way to go!!!
*Meaghan* and *jap*, both your ADs are so hot! Yay to 140s 
*thimp* the *Purple Lizard* is 
*Karwood*, I'm with you in the Bianca club too  and I think the Black Patent will always be my fave...
*Pam*, wow those are amazing- *Metallic Blue Pony*, how sweet!
*Watersnake*, love, love love the Pigalles!  Practice!!!
*xsenia*, great choice and welcome to the addiction 
*WOW **Panda *just saw the Lizards- gorgeous and OMG they will be so amazing with the bag  Congrats!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*panda,* 

so unbelievably gorgeous!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Panda* I just died!!!!!!!!! They are too amazing and look more than amazing on you. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Watersnake

Thank you so much *Panda, Dukeprincess, kuromi-chan, sobe2009, Ilgin and Mal*

And Panda sweetie those VP's are TDF and what a pair.... I will die...


----------



## Alice1979

*Watersnake*, the pigalles are super sexy on you. I'm sure you'll learn to walk in them in no time.

*PANda*, the purple lizard VPs are TDF. Love the note too, Reghan is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Baggaholic

Did a little shopping today and tested the whole "Ask for the white dust bag" theory and...

Here's my little haul for today...

*Bianca Sling 140 in Cork*


----------



## Baggaholic

*Nude Patent Alta Dama*


----------



## lilmissb

*jap* they look awesome on you!

*Pam* they're AMAZING! Congrats.

Beautiful *Watersnake!* My aim is to learn how to walk in them too!

STUNNING *Panda!* 

I like the nude AD's *Baggs*


----------



## Baggaholic

*Panda*! I love the purple!!!  They look beautiful on you


----------



## sara999

what's teh white bag theory?


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ if you ask for it they provide it.


----------



## karwood

*watersnake, * WOWZA!!! Super SEXY!
*PANda,* Your Purple Lizard VP are GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS!! The color is TDF!

*mal,*


----------



## sara999

just to clarify...instead of a red dustbag? why???


----------



## PANda_USC

*mal*, thank you my dear!!!! :: hugs::

*yaya*, merci beaucoup mon cherie!

*sobe*! :: performs resurrection:: Thank you for the sweet words hun!

*watersnake*, congrats again hotness! And thank you!

*alice*, thank youuu love! Reghan is such a sweet heart!! So helpful and attentive..I've been so lucky with SAs!

*lilmissb*, "&#917;&#965;&#967;&#945;&#961;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#974;" or "thank you" in Greek!!!(learned modern Greek when I studied in Athens for a semester)

*E* aka "*baggs*", thank you! And I love your nude patent ADs!! They're a must for any shoe collection!!

*karwood*, thank you thank you thank you my dear!


----------



## Baggaholic

sara999 said:


> just to clarify...instead of a red dustbag? why???



http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/dust-bags-bleeding-onto-your-shoe-552899.html


----------



## Baggaholic

PANda_USC said:


> E[/B] aka "*baggs*", thank you! And I love your nude patent ADs!! They're a must for any shoe collection!!



Thank you babes! You're a great person! Thanks for helping me out today


----------



## mal

Baggaholic said:


> ^^ if you ask for it they provide it.


Wow- that kicks a$$!!!
Oh, the new shoes are pretty cool too LOL!  the nude AD so much...


----------



## Leescah

OK so I was honestly going to comment on every single new purchase since this new thread started since I have been MIA for so long and didn't know where to start so just thought that would be the best way to get back in the saddle so to speak!! But then I got to page 20 of 78 and realised that my post would be about 3 pages long by the time I got through all the stunning aquisitions!!!!

So sorry everyone, I'll have to make do with a big "*ALL YOUR NEW PURCHASES ARE STUNNING*" statement for now!!! Then from here on in I can start contributing again (I hope!)


----------



## sara999

oh. i don't store my shoes in dustbags, i just leave the dustbag folded over the tissue paper!!

louboutin should do dustbags like paciotti, crisp, thick woven silk with the signature dagger embroidered. they were doing sleeper bags for toe caps way before loubie too...OT but i  cesareP


----------



## babysweetums

gorgeous baggs, love your taste!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*panda*, congrats on the *Purple Lizards*!!  STUNNING!  oh my gosh, and i absolutely ADORE your *Violet Jumbo*!!   

*Baggs*, congrats on your new additions!  i'm really liking the Nude ADs!    and good to know about the white dust bags!!


----------



## rdgldy

japskivt said:


> Modeling pics as promised:



Love these!!!


----------



## japskivt

Bags! Now we are AD cousins. Love that shoe! Good to know about the dustbag. Will have to ask next time!


----------



## shockboogie

*PANda* - My identical twin has arrived!!!! They look drop dead gorgeous on you!!!!  Now I can't wait for Monday when UPS arrives! Looking forward to modeling pics, twin!!!!

*Baggs* - Those nude altadamas are so pretty. Great choice!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## phiphi

*karwood* - OMG your biancas... 

*xsenia* - gorgeous combo!

*pam* - your rolandos are beautiful!

*watersnake* - the pigalles look awesome on you!

*panda* - seriously those VPs are TDF!

*baggs* - wowee!!! they are stunning!


----------



## chelleybelley

*Panda*, AMAZING color -- congrats!

*Baggs*, LOVE the nude ADs on you!  And thanks for the heads up on the white dustbag!


----------



## sobe2009

*Baggs,* wonderful new addittions. Your collection is TDF!!!


----------



## CCKL

Pamfitterknas said:


> Amazing buys, you girls are rocking it!
> 
> My latest; Ponyhair Navy Metallic Rolandos, an eBay scoop



LUUUUUUCKY!!!  So gorgeous!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Panda* you are killing me girl!  My favorite color is purple and I see the VPs AND the Chanel?  I die. GORGEOUS! 

*Baggs:* I love your new additions, those Cork Biancas are HOT!


----------



## PANda_USC

*kuromi* boo! Thank you so much! ::big kisses::

*"R"* aka "*shock*", heheh, I'll post some modeling pics when I dry from the rain! And I cant wait for you to receive yours! I know it was your UHG!

*phiphi*, merci!

*chelley*, thank you!!

*dukeprincess*, my fave color is purple too!!!!!!! Thank you dear!! I hope you can get something in purple too(if you haven't yet, lol)!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

pam- I have never seen these beautiful Rolandos before! so pretty!

watersnake- the pigalles look fab on you!

panda- OMG they are breath taking!

baggs- love the new editions!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Pamfitterknas said:


> Amazing buys, you girls are rocking it!
> 
> My latest; Ponyhair Navy Metallic Rolandos, an eBay scoop


 
These are gorgeous!


----------



## natassha68

OMG, I'm in a state of shock at all the new additions  , the purple lizard's, the nude glitter AD's, the blue pony Ro's, the Cork Biancas, be still my , perfection Ladies


----------



## Ilgin

*Panda*, I am at a loss of words! FAN-TAS-TIC!! Biggest Congrats!!
*Bagg*, I haven't seen a Bianca in cork before, I am in LOVE!


----------



## PANda_USC

*llgin*, thank you!!

Just received my Fetichas in *Pink Satin* with Pink Strass Heel...very ouchie but I think I'll keep them anyways because I love the color(and I'm not even a fan of pink)!


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> *llgin*, thank you!!
> 
> Just received my Fetichas in *Pink Satin* with Pink Strass Heel...very ouchie but I think I'll keep them anyways because I love the color(and I'm not even a fan of pink)!



Those are gorgeous, *PANda*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Panda *those pink satin fetichas are beautiful! I can't even get my foot in that style, but they are so pretty!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woweee those are gorgeous *Panda!*


----------



## surlygirl

so pretty, *Panda*! congrats! love, love, love the color and that sparkle on the heel!


----------



## Baggaholic

Gorgeous *Panda*! I'm glad you decided to keep them!


----------



## Alice1979

*PANda*, the fetichas are beautiful, the color is stunning and they look amazing on you. Great keepers!


----------



## Luv n bags

Panda, I am not a fan of pink either, but these are beautiful!


----------



## ochie

*Panda*- love it! perfect for valentines days, something sweet


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Amazing *Panda!!*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Panda *- so pretty!  I love the color and am glad you are keeping them!  Hope you can make them more comfy.


----------



## amazigrace

Oh,*panda,* those shoes are drop-dead gorgeous! You
HAVE to keep them, though. I'm a big fan of pink, and this
pink is so unusual and gorgeous! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Riima

Hi ladies, I'm a new fan of Louboutin. My first pair is a Banana Nude Patent, and I would like to share my 2nd baby with you 

Bianca slingback

xoxo


----------



## jancedtif

Love your shoes *PANda*!  Congrats *Riima*!


----------



## indypup

Congrats on your second pair, *Riima*!

OMG, *PANda*, I.  DIE.  They are positively amazing and something I would adore to have in my closet!


----------



## Shainerocks

*Panda*, your pink Fetichas are stunning.
*Riima*, your second pair is so fun and colorful. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## rdgldy

*Riima, Panda*-congratulations on beautiful new shoes.


----------



## archygirl

PANda_USC said:


> *llgin*, thank you!!
> 
> Just received my Fetichas in *Pink Satin* with Pink Strass Heel...very ouchie but I think I'll keep them anyways because I love the color(and I'm not even a fan of pink)!



I think I just died and went to pink heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!! gorgeous


----------



## PANda_USC

*elfgirl*, thank you!!

*dezynr*, thank ya! The shoes are really tough to get into and walk around in..I've been practicing around the house, lol.

*duke*, thank you my lovely!

*surly*, thank you thank you hun!

*baggs*, merci beaucoup dear! I am glad I am keeping them too..even if they are painful to wear, I'll endure it, lol.

*alice*, thank you mon cherie!!:: big huggles::

*tigertrixie*, ^_^! Thank youuu!

*ochie*, I like the way you think! 

*naked*, thank ya!

*louboutin*, heheh, thanks dear! I hope I can make em more comfy too

*amazi*, I think I am starting to warm up to pink!

*janced*, ::hops on your lap and snuggles:: Thank you!

*shaine*, thank you so much!

*rdgldy*, thank youu!

*archy*, ahahha, are you an avid fan of pink?


----------



## kett

New Pique's, they got here last night and I can't stop staring at them in the mirror.


----------



## PANda_USC

*riima*, your banana slings are so fun! Congrats on your second pair!

*kett*, your new piques look fabulous on you! A perfect color and style for Spring!!


----------



## kett

Riima said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a new fan of Louboutin. My first pair is a Banana Nude Patent, and I would like to share my 2nd baby with you
> 
> Bianca slingback
> 
> xoxo



So cute! I wasn't sure how I felt about the color-block look when I saw them online but they look so great on that I love them now!


----------



## Alice1979

*Riima*, what a fun second pair. You're off to a fabulous start. Enjoy both of your lovelies.

*kett*, love the luggage piques. They're gorgeous on you.


----------



## plpc

*Panda*_ The feticha strass are so gorgy!Congrats!

*Riima*- Such fun colours!

*kett*-You wear them so well! May i know how's the sizing on them?


----------



## kuromi-chan

*panda*, congrats again the the Fetichas!  i adore the color...so beautiful...

*Riima*, what a fun pair!  congrats!  

*kett*, i  the Piques!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*rima- *congrats on the biancas!

*kett- *love the color!


----------



## Leescah

*Panda*! Those Feticha's are insanely gorgeous!!!! The colour is TDF for sure!

*Riima* - how fun are those Bianca slingbacks?! Great for summer, so cute!

*Ket* - LOVE those Pique's, especially in that colour!! They look great!


----------



## sara999

LOVE the piques!


----------



## kett

plpc said:


> *kett*-You wear them so well! May i know how's the sizing on them?



Thank you everyone - I love them too. Coming to this place is dangerous because I get to see shoes that I didn't know existed or didn't give a good look when I saw them online... must resist!

*plpc* - they run about a half size smaller than my standard shoe size (37.5) and I had to stretch the vamp out a touch because of my high instep.


----------



## phiphi

*panda* the pink is just too fun! 

congratulations on your second lovely CL *riima*!

*kett* - the piques look fantastic on you!


----------



## Ilgin

*Riima:* Congrats, very fun and u rock them!
*Kett:* I also cannot stop starin' at them ,Congrats on your fab pair!


----------



## mal

They are pretty, *Panda*! Hope you can wear them...


----------



## archygirl

*Panda*, yes pink is my favorite color!
*Kett*, those piques look excellent on....
*Riima*, fun shoes and very colorful for spring!

My new acquisition will be photo'd later today, I LOVE them--alta ariella boots


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*riima* - what a fun pair!  Congrats on your second CLs!

*kett* - those piques are gorgeous!  I had no idea they looked so incredible on.


----------



## karwood

*PANda,* your Fetchas are STUNNING!
*Riima,* What fun pair! It would be great to see side pics of the shoes, just to get a different view of the shoes from a different angle. 
*kett,* WOW! The Piques look fabulous in your model pics! You have definitely made me a fan of the Pique.


----------



## PANda_USC

*plpc*, merci hun!

*kuromi*, hehe, thank you so much my lovely!! I ruv the color too, ^_^

*leescah*, thank you thank dear!

*phiphi*, I agree! The pink is too fun! I don't have any pink in my wardrobe so now I have to think of what to pair these shoes with!

*mal*, thank you sweetie! I hope I can wear them too..I'm gonna try to do everything I can to make them comfortable...foot petals etc! I wish they had something for the toe boxes..to make the shoe softer on the toes!(do they?)

*karwood*, thank you hun!


----------



## amazigrace

Wowsers! I've missed so many new and simply gorgeous shoes!

*xsenia,* simply gorgeous!
*rimma,* I love the banana's. Congrats!
*pam,* I'm in love with your rolandos! 
*panda,* the purple lizzis are TOO beautiful!
*baggs,* the bianca slings and ADs are 
    so gorgeous. So are your pictures! Love!
*kitt,* big congrats on your new pique's! So wonderful!
    I need those very much!

Congratulations to all of you! I'm definitely :greengrin:


----------



## lilmissb

*Panda* fetichas are definitely very ouchie but they're gorgeous!

*Riima* they're extremely colourful, congrats.

*kett* they're gorgeous!


----------



## archygirl

Some quick pics of new boots. Have to take DS back to college, modeling photos to come.


----------



## rilokiley

Congrats, *archy*!  We are boot twins now!!  Don't you love them?


----------



## lilmissb

*archy* they're fabulous!


----------



## rdgldy

*archy*, how gorgeous!


----------



## mal

*riima*, the Bianca slings are awesome!!!
*kett*, your Piques look great!!!
It's so nice to see some new styles modeled 
*archy*, I'm in awe of your consignment shop finds! What excellent boots!!!


----------



## Mittens34

My new Ron Ron Glittarts, Nude Ron Rons, Black Piros. Yes, my gym is a mess, but that is the only room in my home with a full length mirror. I'm waiting for new Red Biancas and Burgundy Ron Rons to be delivered this week.


----------



## PANda_USC

*archy*, the color of your boots is a-m-a-z-i-n-g! Modeling please, puh-lease!

*mittens*, love all of your new shoes, especially the piros! And congrats on all of the pairs that have yet to arrive!


----------



## Mittens34

PANda_USC said:


> *archy*, the color of your boots is a-m-a-z-i-n-g! Modeling please, puh-lease!
> 
> *mittens*, love all of your new shoes, especially the piros! And congrats on all of the pairs that have yet to arrive!



Thanks so much Panda. I love your new Pink Fetichas. They look beautiful on you.


----------



## amazigrace

*mittens,* you need to be part of that
law that outlaws girls who look like you, just
like *panda*! So beautiful, the shoes and
the dress and you!


----------



## Alice1979

*archy*, the boots are fabulous. Can't wait to see modeling pics.

*Mittens*, you look beautiful in all of your CLs.


----------



## lilmissb

Love all of them *mittens* esp the piros!


----------



## amazigrace

Great boots, *archy,* but we do need modeling pics!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*archy and mittens- *love your new editions!!!


----------



## hya_been

*Mittens* where did you find the nude ron rons?  They all look great, but they're my favourite!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*mittens*, what a haul!    they all look fantastic on you!

*archy*, congrats on the boots!


----------



## pws22

Here is my Tashaf 120, got them from Hong Kong when they are on sale 

Looks so pretty but cant really walk with them


----------



## lilmissb

^ Gorgeous *pws!*


----------



## Mittens34

Thanks so much amazigrace, Alice1979, lilmissb, dezynrbaglaydee, hya_been, and kuromi-chan. Your all so sweet.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Pamfitterknas said:


> Amazing buys, you girls are rocking it!
> 
> My latest; Ponyhair Navy Metallic Rolandos, an eBay scoop



I am so glad these beauties went to a tPFer! I was watching them longingly!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mittens34

hya_been said:


> *Mittens* where did you find the nude ron rons?  They all look great, but they're my favourite!



Thank you Hya_been. I found them at Portero.


----------



## kett

*Mittens34* - the nudes look so great with that dress!

*pws22 *- those are great - practice makes perfect, right? 

*lilmissb, dezynrbaglaydee, sara999 & amazigrace* - thank you!

*karwood* - yay! I love them too. I just looked through your CL collection and I have to say that you have some of my all time favorite shoes ever and you wear them so well. Esp the  multi color Greissimos. I must have those. 

*LouboutinNerd & archygirl *- thanks, I definitely liked them better once I saw them on a foot

*Alice1979* - thank you! I didn't realize how pale my skin was until I compared it to the luggage color.

*Ilgin* - that is exactly how I feel! Thanks.

*phiphi* - that's sweet, thank you!

*Leescah* - thank you! It is a fun color.

*PANda_USC* - I agree completely, they are great spring shoes (too bad it started snowing again last night, I will have to put them away for a few more weeks  )


----------



## sara999

LOVE the tashafs!!!! i wanted the 100s on sale desperately but couldn't find them


----------



## kuromi-chan

*pws*, the Tashafs are beautiful on you!  such a lovely color!


----------



## Leescah

*archy* - :faints: is all I can say to those!! Can't wait for modelling pics!!! 

*mittens* - what a FAB haul!! And you still have more to come?! Wow! 

*psw22* - those are gorgeous on you and such a pretty colour - congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pws*, they're beautiful!! Make sure to pad the shoe so it will be more comfy for you! I think they're shaped after pigalles? Practice practice practice hun!


----------



## Alice1979

*pws22*, love the tashaf. They are stunning and look amazing on you. I'm sure you'll be able to walk in them with more practice. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## roussel

Panda congrats on the Fetichas!  Such pretty pretty shoes.  Oh the things we will do for fashion, even if the shoe kills... What size did you get btw?  I think we wear the same size


----------



## flowergirly

pws22 said:


> Here is my Tashaf 120, got them from Hong Kong when they are on sale
> 
> Looks so pretty but cant really walk with them


Oh, my ..... those look superb!


----------



## Baggaholic

pws22 said:


> Here is my Tashaf 120, got them from Hong Kong when they are on sale
> 
> Looks so pretty but cant really walk with them



I love these shoes! They are on my wish list. I missed out on my size when they were on sale. 

They are absolutely drool worthy!


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, thank you sweetie! I know...I think I'll have my dbf carry me when I'm wearing fetichas, LOL.  I wear a US size 7.5 and I went 1/2 a size up for fetichas and and I like wearing my lizzie vps in a 38..are we the same size? I got my lady claudes in fire opal in a 37.5. Meow!


----------



## mal

*mittens*, they all look gorgeous!
*pws22*, the Tashaf are so beautiful... pad them, break them in and practice like PANda said!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*archy* - Loving the color of those boots!

*Mittens *- nice haul!  I  them all!

*pws* - I freaking adore the tashaf!  You are making me want a pair!


----------



## shockboogie

My UHGs are here!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

A few more quick pics...


----------



## lilmissb

^      

They are INSANE *shock!* Love the dress too....maybe next year I can afford lizards...


----------



## hya_been

Love them *shock *and the dress too, thanks for the beautiful pictures!!


----------



## shockboogie

*lilmissb*!!!! Thanks, luv  The dress is an old DVF wrap. You've been inspiring me to wear my DVFs out more. Get the lizards so we can be shoe twins!!!! 


Thanks *hya*


----------



## Baggaholic

Shock! I love them! Congrats! Love the dress too


----------



## mal

OMG, *shockboogie*, I can't believe how gorgeous the color looks on you !!! They look perfect! The legs ain't bad either 
Congratulations, I know you waited a long time for these ...


----------



## CCKL

mal said:


> OMG, *shockboogie*, I can't believe how gorgeous the color looks on you !!! They look perfect! The legs ain't bad either
> Congratulations, I know you waited a long time for these ...



ditto!!  congrats,* shock*


----------



## Alice1979

*shock*, the purple lizard VPs are beautiful and look phenomenal on you. Big congrats on getting your UHG and enjoy.


----------



## carlinha

OOOHHHHHH i am soooo far behind on this thread, but *shock*, i have to comment since we are FINALLY shoe twins!!!!!  but where's our shoe twin pose???  come on girl!!!  p.s. they look fantabulous on you!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

*Baggs, CCKL, Alice* - Thank you so much 

*mal *- Thanks luv! They are my fave pair now... well, maybe one of my most fave pairs.. (it's so hard to choose!!!). The color is so saturated - I love them! 
*
carlinha* - Thank you, shoe twin and inspiration!!!! Thanks for your advice to as to what size to get. I got them smaller and they fit perfectly. I still need to take a photo in our "fliptwin pose" when I don't feel too bloated


----------



## rdgldy

*shock*, how gorgeous~


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock*, hehe, already commented on the Chanel thread, but will comment here as well! Congrats on getting your *UHGs*!!! They're absolutely divine and you look wonderful in them!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

hello, gorgeousness!  *Shock*, they are incredible!  They look like they fit like a glove.  Congrats on your HG!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG *shock* they are just STUNNING!! STUNNING! 

sooo gorgeous and they look amazing on you!


----------



## karwood

*archy,* fabulous boots! Can't wait to see modeling pics!
*mittens,* amazing haul! They all look fab on you!
*pws22,* gorgeous!
*shock,* WOW!!! Your purple lizard VPs look absolutely perfect on you!


----------



## pws22

Thanks ladies  but I can't even go shopping with my 100s yet.. The 120s is really going to be a challenge!! Any good suggestions how can I get used to the height faster? And be able to wear them to walk around?


----------



## LavenderIce

*shock* I've been waiting for you to post pictures of these because I knew if anybody could capture their true beauty, you could.  Not to say, the pictures I've seen so far don't, (because my pictures sure don't) it's just I was waiting to see them as close to how they look IRL.  You've done a wonderful job (as always) with the pics.  They look fab on you! I'm happy your UHGs made their way to you.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LavenderIce said:


> *shock* I've been waiting for you to post pictures of these because I knew if anybody could capture their true beauty, you could. Not to say, the pictures I've seen so far don't, (because my pictures sure don't) it's just I was waiting to see them as close to how they look IRL. You've done a wonderful job (as always) with the pics. They look fab on you! I'm happy your UHGs made their way to you.


 
I agree 1000% ... she has captured the beauty amazingly.

Purple Lizard Love


----------



## amazigrace

*shock,* I just died and went to heaven!! 
The most beautiful pair of CLs I think I've
ever seen! Major congratulations!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Shock* - They are amazing!!! I never get tired of seeing the lizzie's in pretty bright colors!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

They are FINALLY here!! That seemed like the longest week of my life! It has taken me quite sometime to find these babies, but the wait was sooo worth it! Ever since I saw them modeled on tPF (lol do they still call her that?!) I had to have them!!! One HG down and a few more to go!

Enough talking...

Roccia Python VPs with burgundy toe!












Not a good modeling pic, but I am tired and this will have to due for right now!


----------



## lilmissb

^ *jimmy* they're GORGEOUS! Congrats!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LMB - Thank you!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*shock* and *jimmy*- Congrats to both of you on your HG's!!   The purple lizard and roccia python VP's are both so spectacular and dreamy


----------



## surlygirl

lots of python today! they are both lovely! congrats on the purple, *shock*! so gorgeous!

and congrats on the roccia w/burgundy tip, *jimmy*! glad you found one of your UHGs!


----------



## noah8077

Congrats Jimmy, they finally made it, they are fantastic!

What a gorgeous pair of shoes Shock!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*jimmy *- Those are so fabulous!!!  Nothing is better than python and no style better than the VP.  Huge congrats on finally finding them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, *noah, surly*, and *loubinerd* (hehe had to shorten your name!)


----------



## Alice1979

*jimmy*, the roccia python VPs are gorgeous. Big congrats on finally getting them. They look amazing on you.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, *Alice*!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jimmy*, holy smokes they were well worth the wait! They are frickin' gorgeous and they look a-m-a-z-i-n-g on ya! Congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omg *jimmy!* They are AMAZING!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you *PANda* and *naked*!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*shock,* they're such a wonderful color ... and they look fabulous with the DVF you're wearing!  

*jimmy,* you have the shoe i WANT!!  it's one of my all-time favorites.  i'm so happy they finally made it to you!  congratulations!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, mama *yaya*!!! You will find them one day! I waited almost 3 years (hopefully you don't have to wait that long)!


----------



## compulsive

*shock*, I always look forward to your pictures of your shoes and outfits! You really do capture the true beauty of everything. Congrats on your HG as they are STUNNING! 

*jimmy*, those were SO worth the wait! They look amazing on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*jimmy,* the roccia python VPs look gorgeous on you.  Congratulations.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you *compulsive* and *rdg*!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats jimmy!  I know how they were meant to be for you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks, *Lav*!!! I can now get back to normal and not have to stalk the USPS thread all day, every day!


----------



## phiphi

*shock* - they are stunning on you! i love your pics!

*jimmy* - holy moly  roccia python VPs and it is stunning on you! it is my favorite of the exotics!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks *phi*!! I love them so much!! I cannot wait to wear them!


----------



## indypup

*Shock*, congrats on your UHG!  They look so perfect on you!  I am just totally in love with that purple.

*Jimmy*, they are stunning!  Good things really do come to those who wait (even if you really didn't want to)!

I have my own to add shortly... just have to upload and watermark!


----------



## glitterglo

Shock and Jimmy, both your pairs are TDF!  Congrats on the UHGs.  Today's been a busy UHG day here, love it!


----------



## amazigrace

*jimmy,* I'm blown over my your new
roccia python VP's. They are simply
gorgeous! I know what you mean about
sitting all day stalking the delivery site.
And then you get them and it's magic!
Congratulations, Girl!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks *indy* and *glitter*!

Thank you, *amazi*!! They are magic! I keep looking at them because I cannot believe I finally have them!


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thanks *indy* and *glitter*!
> 
> Thank you, *amazi*!! *They are magic! I keep looking at them because I cannot believe I finally have them*!


 
That's what I call attaining your HG CL exotic afterglow.  That's how I felt when I got my camel croc YZ and purple lizard VP last week.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Lav* - Such a nice feeling!! I love the afterglow! I am sure I will be chasing this high more often now!


----------



## indypup

Okay, here are my new-ish babies!  Do excuse the baseboard paint... we are remodeling!

First up, black patent Decolletes.  I wore them all over Atlanta a couple of weekends ago, so I need to replace the heel taps BADLY.  Such a gorgeous and comfortable shoe!







Inverness.  Such a great and underrated bootie!  I'll be sure to post lots of outfits with these.


----------



## carlinha

*jimmy*, WOW, congrats on finding one of your UHGs!!!  it seemed like so long ago when we were both hunting for this shoe, and now the time has finally come for you!!!  i definitely remember the feeling of getting them, and i know it must be the same for you!  where did you find them, btw, i think i missed that.

*indypup* - great pairs, the decolletes are must have for every collection, and the inverness are really hot!  a sleeper hit for sure.


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Carla*!  The Inverness were kind of a risk, but I LOVE them.  Pictures really don't do them justice.


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous pairs *indy!* I really want the inverness in black. They do seem to be underrated. I do like the metallika bootie as well.


----------



## indypup

Thank you *lilmiss*!  They'd be really nice in black as well!


----------



## babyontheway

mittens 34- all of your shoes are beautiful and they look amazing on you!!!

shockboogie- the purple lizards look firece!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Carla* - Remember when you got yours, you have to wake up at 3am to place a bid (i think that was the time)? I missed out because I was being a lazy a**! LOL 

I found mine off of eBay as well. Somebody had won them buy $10, but then they never paid and I was offered a second chance to pay at my max bid!  It was meant to be!

*Indy*- I must try to get me some more black decolletes. They always look so amazing on others, but so blah on me! Congrats! The inverness is definitely a sleeper. I remember someone trying them on at the Houston meet-up and we were all shocked how amazing they looked!


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *Carla* - Remember when you got yours, you have to wake up at 3am to place a bid (i think that was the time)? I missed out because I was being a lazy a**! LOL
> 
> I found mine off of eBay as well. Somebody had won them buy $10, but then they never paid and I was offered a second chance to pay at my max bid!  It was meant to be!



holy crap the memories!!!  yes it was some insane ridiculous time, and i didn't trust sniping... so i set my alarm.  :lolots:  the things we do for shoes!!!

they were truly meant to be for you!!!   enjoy them babe, they were a long time coming!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Beauty is pain! Beauty is pain! But it was so worth you waking up at that time! Lol

Thank you!


----------



## sobe2009

Jimmy and Shock: your shoes are spectacular!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, *sobe*!


----------



## CCKL

*jimmy* - love your VPs!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, *CCKL*!!


----------



## indypup

Thanks *jimmy*!  Judging by stock pics, the booties don't look like they'd be so nice... that's why I didn't get them until now.  I love them way, way more than the Sigourneys I used to have!


----------



## hya_been

Jimmy love the Roccia Vps, hope they're everything you expected!!


----------



## amazigrace

*indy,* I love those booties. I have a pair in
black suede and I love them. I like the way my
(and your) skin peeks through the laces. Congrats!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *amazigrace*!  Oooh, I've never seen them in black suede... that sounds gorgeous!

Honestly, the peek-a-boo of skin through the laces is my absolute favorite part of these.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*shock*, congrats on your UHG!!  you take the best pics!  they look absolutely lovely on you!  

*indy*, congrats on your new additions!    i don't think i've ever seen the Iverness from the front, they're beautiful!

*jimmy*, oh wow those python VPs are gorgeous on you!!  so happy they found their way to you after all!


----------



## PANda_USC

*indypup*, both of your pairs look fabulous on you hun! the frontal shot of the inverness is so intricate!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

Oh!! MY.... I should have know not to be gone from this forum for days.

*Ladies you guys make me drool all over my keyboard* 

*Panda*: *OMG!! Panda I don't know which one I should be drool over the Fire Opal, Purple lizard VP or Pink Satin Strass all of them are TDF!!!*


*Jap and Meaghan: Glitter AD are Gorgeous!!*

*Thimp: Purple Lizard VP!!! Congrats!!! *

*Karwood: Black and Blue Bianca!!! *

*Xsenia: Sexy mama!!*

*Pam: I want this color so badddd!!!! Congrats!!*

*Watersnake: You look awesome in that shoe!!!*

*Bagg: Nude AD  **Girl!! you make any shoes look good.**I personally don't like cork shoes at all. **But!! after you model pic I start to reconsider cork shoe again. *

*Riima: It looks so festive and fun. Love it.*

*Kett: Congrats!!! it looks awesome on you. *

*Archy: Yummy!!!*

*Mitten: Wowza!! fabulous haul *

*Pws22: Nice score!! I saw these style too at Barney too bad they didn't have my size.*

*Shock: Congrats for getting you UHG*

*Jimmy: Holy!! you got my HG Roccia Python VP. Absolutely gorgeous! *

*Indy: Awesome pairs. you got both particle and fun pairs and you look awesome in those boots.*

*Wheee..... I need a break from too much of this excitement.*


----------



## indypup

*Kuromi*-- thank you! 

*PANda*-- thanks hun!  I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks, *kuromi and biggirlloveshoes*!


----------



## indypup

Thanks so much, *Biggirl*!  Can you believe that I didn't get black Decolletes for the longest time BECAUSE they were too practical (and by practical, I mean just black!)?!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*Indy*: I totally understand. Sometime you just don't want the practical choice especially when you have a choice to chose many outrages gorgeous styles.  We tend to forget Mr. Louboutin can make practical SEXY!!!


----------



## mal

*jimmys*! congrats on the UHG, they are so beautiful!!!
*indypup*, two fabulous pairs... enjoy! They look great on you.


----------



## MissPrivé

*jimmyshoogirl* Wow!!! They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ooo  ahhhhhh  - wow - *Shock and Jimmy *- lovely shoes.  Congrats on getting your UHGs


----------



## kett

Shock - the purple of those shoes is amazing! They are gorgeous.

indypup - so, so, so cute! You are right, those booties are totally underrated, they look great on.


----------



## Alice1979

*indy*, both are gorgeous and versatile. I'm sure you'd get lots of wear out of them, and they both look amazing on you. Congrats.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you - *Mal, MissPrive,* and *Cutie*!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

shock- they are so stunning!
jimmy- love love love!!!!
indy- they are both so pretty!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Loving those VPs, *Jimmy*!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks, *dezynr and lolita*!!!


----------



## shockboogie

*rdgldy, PANda_USC, nakedmosher2of3, karwood, amazigrace, jimmyshoogirl, rilokiley, surlygirl, noah, YaYa3, phiphi, indypup, glitterglo, sobe2009, kuromi, Biggirlloveshoe, DC-Cutie, kett, dezynrbaglaydee* - Thank you so much for all the wonderful comments. You ladies sure know how to make a girl smile!!!   

*LouboutinNerd *- They sure do fit like a glove. Thanks hun!


----------



## shockboogie

LavenderIce said:


> *shock* I've been waiting for you to post pictures of these because I knew if anybody could capture their true beauty, you could.  Not to say, the pictures I've seen so far don't, (because my pictures sure don't) it's just I was waiting to see them as close to how they look IRL.  You've done a wonderful job (as always) with the pics.  They look fab on you! I'm happy your UHGs made their way to you.



Oh *Lav* You are so sweet... Thank you so much


----------



## shockboogie

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I agree 1000% ... she has captured the beauty amazingly.
> 
> Purple Lizard Love




Purple Lizzies are *LOVE* indeed. Thanks *naked*


----------



## shockboogie

*jimmy* - Congrats on getting your UHG yesterday too!!!!  They are so divine!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, Shock!!


----------



## LavenderIce

shockboogie said:


> Oh *Lav* You are so sweet... Thank you so much


 
You're welcome!  I had no doubt you'd take beautiful pictures of the purple lizard love!  I can't take my eyes off of them.  (My pair that's on my feet right now.)  I don't want you to think I'm stalking your pair, but since you take such beautiful pictures, I just might.    btw, where's the lovely Coco???


----------



## shockboogie

LavenderIce said:


> You're welcome!  I had no doubt you'd take beautiful pictures of the purple lizard love!  I can't take my eyes off of them.  (My pair that's on my feet right now.)  I don't want you to think I'm stalking your pair, but since you take such beautiful pictures, I just might.    btw, where's the lovely Coco???



Aw I don't mind you as my  shoe "stalker"! Haha!

It's so hard NOT to wear our lizzies huh? I can't wait to wear mine out soon. 

As for Coco, she was too busy yesterday playing with her new "Valentine" toys so she left her mum alone.


----------



## japskivt

Lav, they look incredible on you!


----------



## LavenderIce

shockboogie said:


> Aw I don't mind you as my shoe "stalker"! Haha!
> 
> It's so hard NOT to wear our lizzies huh? I can't wait to wear mine out soon.
> 
> As for Coco, she was too busy yesterday playing with her new "Valentine" toys so she left her mum alone.


 
Don't encourage me.   

Ah, there's the lovely Coco.  My sister's friend posted this in her FB.  Christian *Loubarktin*s should be the official toy of all the CL tpfer's doggies:






To stay on topic, I feel so guilty hijacking threads, another pic of my croc and lizzies:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh wow!! The puppies name is Christian Loubarktins! LOL!! 

Both CoCo and CL are such a cuties they are!!


----------



## roussel

shock, why did i miss this reveal?  they are truly gorgeous! i'll just live vicariously through you.  congrats mare on getting your UHG!  

jimmy, congrats on getting the python vps!  they look perfect on you

indy, perfect work shoes! congrats on the decolletes


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, *roussel*!


----------



## mal

The puppies are so cute *shock *and *lav*!!!
*Shock*, liking the new avi but I kinda miss the old one, the pose was so awesome...


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Shock:*  Gorgeous on you too!

*Jimmy:*   I am so glad that they finally arrived!  They are fantastic!

*indypup:*  both pairs.  I've never seen the Inverness modeled and I like them!


----------



## archygirl

Photos of my ban breaking boots!
I am wearing them now to stretch calves...


----------



## amazigrace

Beautiful, archy!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *amazigrace*! I wish my camera weren't so stupid, I would take more photos. It keeps turning off...need a new camera.


----------



## indypup

Thank you *mal*, *kett*, *Alice*, *dezynrbaglaydee*, *roussel*, and *duke*!!  

*Archy*, you do need a new camera!!  But from what I can see, they look amazing on you!  Good luck stretching the calves!


----------



## Baggaholic

Arch LOVING THOSE BOOT!  They look great on you! Enjoy them. Congrats!


----------



## shockboogie

*Lav*, your friend's puppy is soooo cute!!!!  And your crocs.... 

*archy* -  Your boots are made for you! 

Thank you *Duke* 

Hey *mal*! I do like my other avi more... guess I need to do a shoot with my lizzzies huh? :grauucho: ... especially since I think Im ready to do a collection thread esp. since I'll be on a ban for a loooong time.

*roussel* - Ay mare! Thank you so much


----------



## shockboogie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh wow!! The puppies name is Christian Loubarktins! LOL!!
> 
> Both CoCo and CL are such a cuties they are!!



Cocoboogie says thank you!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, *Duke*!! I am glad they came also, or I was going to have to pic them up myself! lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

shockboogie said:


> Cocoboogie says thank you!!!


Tell Cocoboogie she is very welcome! 

Although looking back at what I said, I was obviously distracted! lol


----------



## archygirl

shockboogie said:


> A few more quick pics...



I forgot to comment on these, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are stunning!


----------



## archygirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> They are FINALLY here!! That seemed like the longest week of my life! It has taken me quite sometime to find these babies, but the wait was sooo worth it! Ever since I saw them modeled on tPF (lol do they still call her that?!) I had to have them!!! One HG down and a few more to go!
> 
> Enough talking...
> 
> Roccia Python VPs with burgundy toe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good modeling pic, but I am tired and this will have to due for right now!



Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*archy*, the boots look gorgeous on you. Love them.


----------



## PANda_USC

*archy*, you look fabulous in your new boots!


----------



## archygirl

*indy, bagg, shock, Alice*-- thank you for your kind words! I am planning to wear these on Valentine's Day, with some sexy red dress yet to find.


----------



## Baggaholic

At work so I can't post better pictures. 

Just came in...  These are so beautiful! I'm glad I have both colors now because this stone layout is VERY DIFFERENT than the Lady Lynch FO heels.


----------



## PANda_USC

*baggs*, YAYYAYYA, shoe twin!! Congrats on the ever-amazing fire opal strass lady claudes!!!! Photos just don't do them justice!! They are fabulous!


----------



## roussel

Bagg! First the Jonquil and now this.  So gorgeous!  I'll continue to live vicariously through you, our strass queen!


----------



## compulsive

More strass!?  Those look like they were made for your feet, *baggs*!


----------



## Baggaholic

PANda_USC said:


> *baggs*, YAYYAYYA, shoe twin!! Congrats on the ever-amazing fire opal strass lady claudes!!!! Photos just don't do them justice!! They are fabulous!



Thanks! I'm seriously in awe. I can't believe how different the two Fire Opals are. The LCFO doesn't have the bigger red stones only FO stones and tiny red stones. The LLFO has the BIG Red Stones with the FO stones. 

I'll post side by side when I get home.

PANda - Thanks for helping me with these!


----------



## Baggaholic

compulsive said:


> More strass!?  Those look like they were made for your feet, *baggs*!



I love them! I think they were made for my feet. It's a perfect fit


----------



## japskivt

Baggs! They look amazing on you. They are gorgeous!


----------



## archygirl

PANda_USC said:


> *archy*, you look fabulous in your new boots!



Thanks sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pwecious_323

CL Yoyos. Just recd them last night. Thought the color would shock me but it's not too bad.


----------



## archygirl

pwecious_323 said:


> CL Yoyos. Just recd them last night. Thought the color would shock me but it's not too bad.



Very cute and perfect for spring! Congrats


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ those are so cute!!! You wear them well. Congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pwecious*, that is a fabulous color! It looks amazing with your skin tone!! And I imagine the shoes looking even brighter against a tan, ::nudge nudge::


----------



## Voguette Girl

i love those yoyos. the color is beautiful.


----------



## Leescah

OHHH EMMM GEEEE I turn my head for what feels like 5 minutes and just LOOK at all the purrttty shoes that have been posted?!?!

*shock* - those purple lizzies are just divine!!! They look amazing on you!! Totally loving your shocking pink pedi with the shoe colour too - gorgeous!

*jimmy* - LOVE the roccia VP's, they are such a special and classic pair and they look perfect on you, congrats!

*indy* - 2 lovely pairs and I have to say that Decolletes are just such a perfect staple shoe - so sexy! 

*lav *- OMG your crocs and lizzies!! Did I miss the reveal??! They are beautiful, I'm gonna have to go look now!! 

*archy* - I was right. I made a bet with myself that those boots would look spectacular on you and would make me want a pair. Looks like I win! 

*baggaholic* - oohhhhh ohh ooohh oh god those make my heart hurt, they're so pretty. I want strass so much I could cry :cry: they really are beyond special, congrats!
*
pwecious* - I love that colour, they look perfect on you!!! I  pink shoes hehe


----------



## pwecious_323

Panda: thanks for the compliment. For some reason, I'm afraid of bright colors on shoes, but this is the first to try. As I get more bold, I'll get a tan and brighen it up!! LOL!!



PANda_USC said:


> *pwecious*, that is a fabulous color! It looks amazing with your skin tone!! And I imagine the shoes looking even brighter against a tan, ::nudge nudge::


----------



## pwecious_323

archy - thank you. these would be perfect for spring and summer, but the problem is that i dont' know what to wear them with. most of my clothes are neutrals and a bit boring. gotta get some ideas now..hee hee.

bag - thank you.

panda - thx again. btw, did u go to SC too? I did but graduated yrs ago!

voguette - thanks. i'm glad this pink wasn't too shocking!

leescha - yep, pink is fun! this is my first pink shoe, so we'll see how i'm going to incorporate it into my waredrobe! thx!


----------



## Alice1979

*Baggaholic*, the FO LC strass are breath takingly beautiful. Congrats!

*pwecious_323*, the pink yoyos are stunning, what a fun color and they look fabulous on you.


----------



## PANda_USC

*pwecious*, oh hello fellow *TROJAN*! There are so many of us on tPF, hehehe. I just graduated from undergrad last May, meow! Are you still in LA? And to stay on topic, another congrats on your bright yoyos! And don't be afraid of bright shoes! They can really enhance an otherwise bland or monochrome outfit!


----------



## amazigrace

*pwecious,* love the new shoes!
Beautiful color!


----------



## archygirl

PANda_USC said:


> *pwecious*, oh hello fellow *TROJAN*! There are so many of us on tPF, hehehe. I just graduated from undergrad last May, meow! Are you still in LA? And to stay on topic, another congrats on your bright yoyos! And don't be afraid of bright shoes! They can really enhance an otherwise bland or monochrome outfit!



I agree with *PANda*, those shoes would look great with jeans, white, khaki, black, brown, OMG the list goes on...Pink goes with so much!


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ I agree!


----------



## archygirl

*Leescah*,  you should get the boots, they are incredibly comfortable and look excellent on! I was so excited to find them...


----------



## lilmissb

*shock* & *Lav* my heart melts at such cute puppy pics!!!

*archy* the boots look fabulous on you!

*Baggs* you are really loving your strass aren't you? They look great but I think the ugg boots are far more high fashion! 

Great dye job *pwecious!* I like the colour.


----------



## Mittens34

babyontheway said:


> mittens 34- all of your shoes are beautiful and they look amazing on you!!!
> 
> shockboogie- the purple lizards look firece!!!!!!!



Thanks so much Babyontheway.


----------



## Mittens34

mal said:


> *mittens*, they all look gorgeous!
> *pws22*, the Tashaf are so beautiful... pad them, break them in and practice like PANda said!



Thank you Mal.


----------



## Mittens34

LouboutinNerd said:


> *archy* - Loving the color of those boots!
> 
> *Mittens *- nice haul!  I  them all!
> 
> *pws* - I freaking adore the tashaf!  You are making me want a pair!



Thank you LouboutinNerd. I love your CLs in your avatar. I want those.


----------



## Mittens34

Leescah said:


> *archy* - :faints: is all I can say to those!! Can't wait for modelling pics!!!
> 
> *mittens* - what a FAB haul!! And you still have more to come?! Wow!
> 
> *psw22* - those are gorgeous on you and such a pretty colour - congrats!



Thank you Leescah.


----------



## Mittens34

karwood said:


> *archy,* fabulous boots! Can't wait to see modeling pics!
> *mittens,* amazing haul! They all look fab on you!
> *pws22,* gorgeous!
> *shock,* WOW!!! Your purple lizard VPs look absolutely perfect on you!



Thanks so much Karwood.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks archy! Loving the boots BTW!!

Thanks Leescah!! Long time no see!!

Baggs - the FOs are De-Vine!!

Pwecious - You can never go wrong with yoyo, imo!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Man, does this thread move fast!

*indy* - love both of them - the Decollettes are definitely on my want list and you make them look fab!  And I never realized those inverness looked so good on!

*Lav*- How in the world did I miss both your lizards and your Crocs????  They are both TDF.  The color on both is just so luscious...

*archy* - they look fabulous on you!  You are making me want a pair....

*Baggs *-  Another FO strass!?!?!?  I die!!!  They seem to be more and more gorgeous every time I see them.....

*pwecious*- congrats - those Yoyos are HOT!  The color looks great on you.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Mittens34 said:


> Thank you LouboutinNerd. I love your CLs in your avatar. I want those.



Thanks *Mittens*!  Not sure what size you are but there is a 36 up on the bay right now in black.


----------



## Baggaholic

lilmissb said:


> u!
> 
> *Baggs* you are really loving your strass aren't you? They look great but I think the ugg boots are far more high fashion!



Thanks. I am loving my Strass shooze! Those are FitFlops I l love them too


----------



## Mittens34

LouboutinNerd said:


> Thanks *Mittens*!  Not sure what size you are but there is a 36 up on the bay right now in black.



Darn it. I'm a size 40.  Thanks for letting me know though. I received my Rouge Biancas yesterday and I'm so disappointed, because they are way too big for me. I will have to return them this week. At least I know what size fits me perfectly in the Ron Ron, so I know the ones coming this week will fit.


----------



## pwecious_323

*lilmissb:* actually, i didn't dye them. i was planning on doing it before I received them. I was so afraid the pink would be too bright, but as it turned it, it wasn't but thanks 




lilmissb said:


> *shock* & *Lav* my heart melts at such cute puppy pics!!!
> 
> *archy* the boots look fabulous on you!
> 
> *Baggs* you are really loving your strass aren't you? They look great but I think the ugg boots are far more high fashion!
> 
> Great dye job *pwecious!* I like the colour.


----------



## amazigrace

*baggs,* I love your new strass! They
are drop-dead gorgeous, they really are.
Do you ever get tired of all your shoes?
I'm a size 40. Just sayin' ...


----------



## Luv n bags

All these exotics are amazing!


----------



## LornaLou

Baggs I absolutely love them!!!! More pics more pics!! 

I love the colour of those yoyos too, they are very pretty


----------



## kett

Finally got around to taking pictures of my first Louboutins. The box says "Caroletta" but I am not sure if they go by something else. I was so hard on these poor shoes, I didn't know any better when I bought these - they were my first high end shoe purchase. I got them at the Louboutin Boutique on Madison Ave and I immediately took them out to dinner where my (now) husband proposed.


----------



## kett

pwecious - I love the color on those, how cute. Congrats.


----------



## sara999

gorgeous additions everyone!!

special shout out to indy because i've long loved the inverness and still do'nt own a pair. how was sizing??


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*kett* - I love the Carolettas!  They are so beautiful!  Vintage CLs are so great!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Amaz* - Thank you! I wear a 36.5 and I never get bored with my shoes

*Lorna* -


----------



## kett

It's fun to see them. I've been cruising through some of the reference threads to look at the older styles - what an awesome library of shoes!


----------



## elfgirl

I've had these for a couple of weeks, but today is their first trip out. 

My new Triclos in Nude:


----------



## kett

Super cute! That criss-cross is such a fun detail.


----------



## Ilgin

Great additions *elfgirl*.


----------



## indypup

sara999 said:


> gorgeous additions everyone!!
> 
> special shout out to indy because i've long loved the inverness and still do'nt own a pair. how was sizing??


Hi *sara*!  I sized up .5 from my old CL size!   So, they're pretty much normal bootie sizing.  I MIGHT HAVE been able to make my TTS work, but they would have been really tight.


----------



## indypup

Thank you for your sweet comments *Leescah* and *LouboutinNerd*!

I hope I didn't miss anyone... apologies if I do!

*Bagg*, what can I say?  It's strass.  They're amazing. 

*Pwecious*, I love those Yoyos on you!  I've actually been wanting them for a while.  Aren't they just gorgeous IRL?

*Kett*, those are really neat!  I really like how they look on you!  And I love your story... so romantic.  I'm really loving your booties in your avy... the name is escaping me at the moment!

*Elfgirl*, those look perfect on you!  I think I may need some Triclos.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woah that is the PERFECT nude on you *elfgirl!*


----------



## pwecious_323

kett: Lovely shoe! Congrats!


----------



## pwecious_323

*indypup:* Thank you. Ya, they're pretty IRL. Ya, GET A PAIR so we can be twins!! I know LornaLou just got a pair too.


----------



## Alice1979

*kett*, the black caroletta dorsays are beautiful.

*elfgirl*, the nude triclos are gorgeous on you.


----------



## amazigrace

*elf,* I LOVE the triclos. I have them in red
and just love them even more in nude. Congrats!

*baggs,* I was jk about getting bored with
your shoes. I never get bored with mine, either.

and *kett,* Love, love, love your new
additions!!!!


----------



## katran26

wow!  Nude Triclos look gorgeous!  I have them in black...might be considering another purchase


----------



## karwood

*jimmy,* your roocia python VP are GORGEOUS!! Congrats on finding your UHG!
*indy,* your new additions are beautifu and look amazing on youl!
*archy,* your boots look fab on you!
*pwecious,* your yoyos are lovely. Very pretty color!
*kett,* I never heard of Caroletta before. They are truly gorgeous!
*elf,* You gotta love the nudes! Love your Triclos!
*baggs,* beautiful


----------



## indypup

*Pwecious*, I'm working on it!  I have to find them first, lol!

Thank you *kar*!


----------



## harlow2424

The Holy grail of all shoes..I thought I would never had it but in ATL they had one 6 available and I worked really hard and thought long about this purchase. Let me present to you my new and ultimate baby.....


----------



## harlow2424




----------



## compulsive

Holy crap. MORE FO LC STRASS?!  CL really hit the jackpot with these! Congrats on your UHG *harlow*! They are a real stunner.

There's another lady on here who hasn't shown hers yet


----------



## katran26

I think I just fainted


----------



## karwood

*harlow,* GORGEOUS!! Congrats on getting your spectacular HG!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Harlow, I'm speechless!! Your UhG pair is totally gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## nepenthe

Oh wow, congratulations, they are beyond words!


----------



## kett

Those are absolutely gorgeous! Like jewelry for your feet!


----------



## elfgirl

*Harlow*, those are stunning! That red is just beautiful!  Congrats on snagging a pair!

Thanks *kett*, *llgin*, *indy*, *Duke*, *Alice*, *amazigrace*, *katran*, and *karwood*!

*Duke *-- I'm really happy with this color nude. I was worried the pinkish tone wouldn't look good against my skin tone.


----------



## PANda_USC

*harlow*, shoe twin shoe twin! Congrats on your holy grail!! They are freaking *fabulous* and so gorgeous! WHERE ARE THE MODELING PICS?!??! Where I say!??!?!


----------



## Baggaholic

SHOE TWIN!!!!! Congrats *Harlow*! This is such a beautiful shoe.


----------



## chelleybelley

*jimmy*, i had to scroll back through pages and pages to see pics of your roccia python VPs... and boy am i glad i did!! they are AMAZING! Congrats on getting your UHGs!!

*shock*, the purple lizards are BEAUTIFUL! I love the color!!

*elfgirl*, love the triclos on you!

*harlow*, congrats on the FOs!


----------



## mal

*elfgirl*, I love the Nude Triclos! So chic 
*harlow!!!* so fabulous! Modeling pics???


----------



## Ilgin

Congrats on your UHGs *harlow*!


----------



## clothingguru

To ALL the ladies with the FIRE OPAL STRASS *CONGRATS!!!!* Im sO jealous! I called every store imaginable last month and they didn't have my size...i hate being a 39...they always go so fast!  But to the shoes.....GORGEOUS shoes i have truly EVER seen and they look gorgeous on you guys!  

*DOES ANYONE....and i really mean ANyone know where i can still get them in my sizE? or even just where they are available still? *

Thanks


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothingguru*, I am asking st. honore rue(Paris) for you! Meow! You can always try Neiman Marcus. I know NM Vegas got them..and I think NM Newport Beach..NM Atlanta..and possibly NM Coral Gables(but don't quote me on that).

edit: I am calling those stores for you right now! I would love to help a fellow shoe lover find their *HG*!


----------



## lilmissb

*elf* love triclos and I love them in nude. They're on my extended wishlist 

WOWSERS *harlow!*  I die. Totally gorgeous!


----------



## harlow2424

Thanks everyone! Shoe twins w panda and baggs, my shoe idols!!!!! lol..modeling pics coming when DF gets home...


----------



## harlow2424

clothingguru said:


> To ALL the ladies with the FIRE OPAL STRASS *CONGRATS!!!!* Im sO jealous! I called every store imaginable last month and they didn't have my size...i hate being a 39...they always go so fast!  But to the shoes.....GORGEOUS shoes i have truly EVER seen and they look gorgeous on you guys!
> 
> *DOES ANYONE....and i really mean ANyone know where i can still get them in my sizE? or even just where they are available still? *
> 
> Thanks


 
Got mine from ATL Neiman's....call and ask for Jill. She helped me. The number is 404-266-8200


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful purchases Ladies!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothingguru*, look at your PMs! I reserved the fire opals in a 39 at Neiman's ATL for you(under my real name) so they don't get swooped up!!


----------



## sobe2009

PANda_USC said:


> *clothingguru*, I am asking st. honore rue(Paris) for you! Meow! You can always try Neiman Marcus. I know NM Vegas got them..and I think NM Newport Beach..NM Atlanta..and possibly NM Coral Gables(but don't quote me on that).
> 
> edit: I am calling those stores for you right now! I would love to help a fellow shoe lover find their *HG*!


 
*Panda*, meow, meow. You are such a sweetheart 

*Harlow: *Congrats, they are amazing!!!, you are on a roll. Can't wait to see what's next??

*Elfgir*: Congratulations!!! love them


----------



## Alice1979

*harlow*, congrats on getting your UHG. They're absolutely stunning.


----------



## PANda_USC

*harlow*, cant wait for the modeling pics! And ahhaa, I just spoke to Jill too to help *clothingguru* reserve her pair! Jill is a doll!


----------



## phiphi

*elf* - looooove the nude triclo! they are a perfect nude on you!

congratulations on your UHG *harlow*!! she's gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*elf *- Loving the triclos!  One day I hope to own a pair.  They look gorgeous with your skin tone!

*harlow* - Oh, man those take my breath away!  I can never get tired at looking at those.  If I had the $$ I would so buy a pair!  Congrats on getting them!   Can't wait to see your modeling pics!


----------



## harlow2424

PANda_USC said:


> *harlow*, cant wait for the modeling pics! And ahhaa, I just spoke to Jill too to help *clothingguru* reserve her pair! Jill is a doll!


 

I know! She was so sweet. I told her yesterday I was coming today and didn't know whether the 6 or 7 would fit since I am a 6.5 she held them both and turned down customers who wanted them yesterday! She was so helpful and so happy to help me!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sobe*, meow meow Ms. loves to wear neutrals and* browns!*


----------



## Newport1

Wow! who is the spectacular perfect 10 model in the last picture?



Mittens34 said:


> My new Ron Ron Glittarts, Nude Ron Rons, Black Piros. Yes, my gym is a mess, but that is the only room in my home with a full length mirror. I'm waiting for new Red Biancas and Burgundy Ron Rons to be delivered this week.


----------



## amazigrace

*harlow,* major congrats to you on 
your beautiful new shoes! They are
seriously SO gorgeous! Please, please
post modeling pics as soon as you can -
can't wait to see them on!


----------



## sunny2

Wowowowowowow LOVE LOVE LOVE the Fire Opals!!!


----------



## CCKL

*harlow* -


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

harlow- they are AMAZING!

elf- I love the color, so pretty!!!


----------



## elfgirl

*chelly*, *mal*, *sobe*, *phi*, *LouboutinNerd *& *dezynr*, thank you! 

*lilmiss *-- The Triclos are super comfortable, although you can definitely tell there's no platform if you're used to one!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Elfgirl* - I am loving your nude Triclos! Congrats!


----------



## japskivt

elfgirl, the nude looks amazing on you!

harlow.... all I can say is WOW! They are stunners.


----------



## sobe2009

PANda_USC said:


> *sobe*, meow meow Ms. loves to wear neutrals and* browns!*


----------



## noah8077

My new Super cheap shoes came today!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*noah*, those are so cute! Love them.


----------



## CMP86

Noah those are gorgeous! I love them.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Those are lovely *Noah!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*noah*, those shoes are so delicate and adorable! Congrats on the wonderful purchase!


----------



## clothingguru

PANda_USC said:


> *clothingguru*, look at your PMs! I reserved the fire opals in a 39 at Neiman's ATL for you(under my real name) so they don't get swooped up!!



AMAZING *PANDA*! You are the BEST! Seriously!
Thank you!


----------



## clothingguru

harlow2424 said:


> Got mine from ATL Neiman's....call and ask for Jill. She helped me. The number is 404-266-8200



THANK YOU so much *Harlow2424*!!! Its so nice getting help from everyone!


----------



## kett

My multi-greissimos just arrived    

I think I will spend the evening popping the champagne and staring at them. 

Any suggestions on how to protect the canvas? Scotch guard or something?


----------



## rdgldy

*noah*,they are adorable!!


----------



## YaYa3

love your darling shoes, *noah!*  they look so cute on your feet.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh< noah, those are super cute!! And a great deal too!! Congrats!!


----------



## clothingguru

kett said:


> My multi-greissimos just arrived
> 
> I think I will spend the evening popping the champagne and staring at them.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to protect the canvas? Scotch guard or something?



POST PICS!!!! Modeling ones! exciting! CONGRATS! 
Sorry i cant answer the second part of your question...i have the same question for mine?


----------



## elfgirl

*Noah*, those are so awesome! I love them.


----------



## archygirl

*Noah*, love the new shoes, what are they called? They look gorgeous on you. 
*harlow*, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*karwood*, thanks! I am loving the boots!


----------



## clothingguru

Kett: Your pique's are gorgeous, they look great on ya! CONGRATS!


----------



## sobe2009

*Noah,* you shoes are adorable and too cute that makes me want to pinch them 

*Kett:* Modeling pics, please!!! I also want to open a champagne and celebrate LOL. So exciting!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*kett*, shoe us them goodies!!!!! Modeling pics too!! And share the champagne pleaseee, ^_^


----------



## lilmissb

*noah* they're super cute! Love them 

*yaya* love your new avi!


----------



## mal

*noah*, I love those!!!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks *mal, lilmiss, sobe, elf, jimmy, yaya, rdgldy, panda, alice, CMP,* & *naked*! 

*Archy,* thank you, they did not come with a box, so I do not know what style they are.


----------



## karwood

*noah,* your CLs are so adorable!

*kett,* pics! pics!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Those shoes are adorable *Noah!*


----------



## rdgldy

Two new additions:
I don't know the name of the grey suede ones.  Black patent are Miss Boxe and they are a favorite everyday shoe now. Both were found on e-bay.


----------



## noah8077

Love them both rdgldy!  Way to go!


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> Two new additions:
> I don't know the name of the grey suede ones. Black patent are Miss Boxe and they are a favorite everyday shoe now. Both were found on e-bay.


 
*rdgldy, *love your newest additions! The grey ones are called *Ole Ole.*


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood,* Thank you! Thank you!!  Thought you might know.


----------



## compulsive

Lovely purchases, *rdgldy*! Your collection keeps getting bigger & bigger! If I remember correctly, *Natassha* owns a pair of the Ole Ole's as well!


----------



## rdgldy

*compulsive*, the funny thing is, when I tried them on a little while ago, I said to myself I felt like Natassha wearing them!!


----------



## compulsive

Now you guys are shoe twins!


----------



## Ilgin

Great new additions *rdgldy*, love both pairs!


----------



## sara999

i was just gonna say they are the ole ole, they're gorgeous!!! i can't wait until we are MB sisters


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*noah* - those are so cute!  I love CLs kitten heels!

*kett* - Pics! Pics! Pics! (please!!)  We are anxiously waiting! :couch:

*rdgldy* - Love both of them!  The MB are hot in patent, and the Oles make your legs look amazing!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*noah*, cute flats!!

*rdgldy*, beautiful new additions!


----------



## meaghan<3

Wow!! Amazing purchases everyone!!


----------



## YaYa3

i LOVE the ole ole, *rdgldy,* and they look awesome on you!  i'm so happy that we're identical shoe twins, too!!  beautiful new additions.  congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, both are gorgeous. Love the ole ole, and the MBs are such classic staples. Congrats.


----------



## rdgldy

*noah, alice, louboutin nerd, kuromi, llgin, meghan, yaya and sara*-thanks so much.
I am happy to be twins with *yaya *and *sara* (those had better get to you already!!)


----------



## PANda_USC

*rdgldy*, fabulous new pairs and why aren't there modelings pics of the miss boxes?!!?!?


----------



## kett

rdgldy - great finds! They are gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

They're gorgeous *rdgldy!!!* Great buys.


----------



## Leescah

*Kett* what a great story about your very first CL's.... you were wearing them when your DH proposed??!!  that's adorable!!! And they look gorgeous on you! So... no wonder he popped thew question lol!! 

*Elfgirl* - ahhhh Tricolos! Love them, I really love those, especially in nude, they're so pretty!

*Harlow*:  - that's all I have to say on the matter of Leescah vs Strass. It's a KO!   congrats!!!!!!!!!!

*noah* - those pumps are so adorable!! I love the detailing on the front, how cute are they?!! They look comfy too!

*rdgldy* I know I already commented in your collection thread but may I just say again - LOVE the Ole Ole especially, but both pairs and gorgeous and I agree with others - MB modelling pics pleasey!


----------



## gheaden

*noah*, those shoes are so cute.
*rdgldy*-i simply adore the Ole Ole's


----------



## rdgldy

*panda, kett, lilmiss, gheadon, leeschah*-thanks!  I will take pics of the MBs. Promise.


----------



## phiphi

*rdgldy* you find the best CLs!! what beautiful new additions! (i think i need some _ole_ in my life!)


----------



## Elsie87

I got these for spring/summer:


*Nude patent Altadama 100mm*




























Had them resoled right away. They're sooooo comfy!


----------



## Alice1979

*Elsie*, the nude ADs are gorgeous and look perfect with your skin tone. Your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## PANda_USC

*elsie*, they're beautiful! A wonderful neutral that would go great with any outfit!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Elsie87 said:


> I got these for spring/summer:
> 
> 
> *Nude patent Altadama 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Had them resoled right away*. They're sooooo comfy!


 
These are beautiful!  I have my shoes resoled and re-heeled before wearing them, too.  They are so easy to wear afterwards...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous ADs *Elsie!* They are perfect with your skintone!

Love your new additions *rdgldy!* Especially the Ole Ole!


----------



## brintee

Wowza, I am wayyyyyyyyyyyy behind on this thread, im sorry ladies 

All of the new additions are fabulous


----------



## kett

Elsie - those are such fantastic staples, you could wear them with anything and they look great with your skin tone. 

Leescah - awwww, thanks! I was wearing them, I put them on to go in the restaurant and then we walked to Central Park, which is where he actually got down on one knee. He's a keeper.


----------



## kett

My new greissimos - I love the shape of this shoe, so sexy! I bought them a half size down.


----------



## kett

Another from my collection - I don't know the name of this one (got them on the bay), kind of looks like a slingback helmut? This was one of four shoes that I bought for my wedding, but I ended up going with something else.











I am playing around with watermarks - is the full cover font too distracting?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow *kett!* I love them both on you! 

Everyone else new additions are gorgeous! I am so behind!

*rdgldy!* Ole Ole!!


----------



## elfgirl

I love the new additions, *rdgldy*. The Miss Boxe are slowly winning me over the more I see them. The Ole Ole look wonderful!  

*Elise*, those are beautiful on you! Congrats!

*Leescah*, thank you! The have definitely become one of my favorite pairs very quickly. 

Ooohh, *kett*! I love them both! I gave up on the Greissimos because the sizing was way too crazy to deal with mail order, so now I'm living vicariously through all the beautiful pairs on tPF.


----------



## karwood

*elsie,*your nude AD looks very lovely on you!

*kett,* They both look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Elsie*, the nudes look great on you!  

*kett*!!  omg, i love your latest pairs!!  the Multi Greiss' are so fun, but those ribbon slingbacks?!    i want!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Elsie* - LOVE the nude ADs - what a perfect shade for your skin tone!  You were them so well.

*kett* - Wow!  The gressimos look fabulous on you!  Those slingbacks are fabulous - I also want a pair!


----------



## Alice1979

*kett*, both are gorgeous. The rasta greissimos are such fun shoes and the sling backs are beautiful, love them.


----------



## PANda_USC

*kett*, congrats on the greissimos and I love the bows on the sling backs


----------



## Ilgin

*Elsie, Kett*: Congrats ladies! Enjoy your FAB pairs!!


----------



## clothingguru

*kett:* those greissimo's are TDF! hot hot! And so much FUN! reminds me of summer...cant wait till i get mine


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Elsie, LOVE the nude ADs!

Kett, the greissimos look so hot! and I love the color combo of the slingbacks!


----------



## Leescah

kett said:


> Leescah - awwww, thanks! I was wearing them, I put them on to go in the restaurant and *then we walked to Central Park, which is where he actually got down on one knee*. He's a keeper.


 
   that's where my DF proposed to me as well!!! A keeper indeed  Love your Multi Greissimo's BTW, and the colour way of the slingbacks (that hot pink against the white satin??? ) is stunning!!

*Elsie* your Altadamas look perfect on you - a great colour match with your skintone


----------



## cts900

*Sooooooooooooooo beautiful.*  I am looking at some AD 100s for myself.  How is the sizing for you?  They look like a PRFECT fit!  



Elsie87 said:


> I got these for spring/summer:
> 
> 
> *Nude patent Altadama 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had them resoled right away. They're sooooo comfy!


----------



## phiphi

sooo many pretty additions!

*elsie* the nude ADs are perfect on you!

*kett* fun greissimos! and the slingbacks are stunning!


----------



## lilmissb

*Elsie* those AD's look fabulous on you! Congrats.

*kett* love the greissimos but those slings are just gorgeous and so unique! Congrats.


----------



## gre8dane

Posting these here where they are truly appreciated:


----------



## kett

Thank you so much naked, karwood, LouboutinNerd, Alice1979, PANda_USC, Ilgin, dezynrbaglaydee, phiphi, kuromi and lilmissb - the slingbacks were definitely a lucky find.

elfgirl - I have heard the sizing is nuts, I think I just lucked out. There are plenty of greiss' here to admire, though.

clothingguru - what color did you order? I can't wait for spring either

Leescah - No way! Central Park is such a perfect place for a proposal, it is so romantic. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## kett

gre8dane  - those are so rock and roll! I love them. Do you have a great dane or are you from Denmark BTW?


----------



## gre8dane

I had a hard time getting these beauties, I wanted them in time for the CL signing at Tysons Corner way back when, but alas, sizing problems & stock issues.  Finally got them and two days later noticed the first cut in price and got a price adjustment.

The Man says these are the "Freakum' shoes....forget the Dress"!


----------



## gre8dane

kett said:


> gre8dane - those are so rock and roll! I love them. Do you have a great dane or are you from Denmark BTW?


 
Thanks,  nice to add my lil' bit to this CL heaven.   I'm 1/2 Danish.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*gre8dane*, congrats on the STUDS!  oooh, and the Biancas too!  both look gorgeous on you!


----------



## gre8dane

^^^ Thanks so much.  Found these on the phone which I've been playing with since there is a storm.


----------



## rdgldy

*gre8dane*, love your new shoes-biancas & pigalles!!  They are clearly appreciated here.


----------



## gre8dane

Thank you!  I lurk the shoe & CL areas and show off everyone's beauties to my shoe-obsessed friend.  I told her she should join TPF and be surrounded by those that understand her, especially since she says I don't "understand" her & the shoes.


----------



## karwood

*gre8dane,* love your Pigalles and Biancas!! 


Seeing you are in LA,  GO SAINTS!!!!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Gre8dane, your Studded Pigalles are hot & your Biancas are stunning. Congrats on getting two gorgeous pairs.


----------



## Luv n bags

Gre8Dane, don't you just love the studded Pigalles?  The Biancas are perfect, too.


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous shoes *gre8dane!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

You new additions are fabulous *gre8dane*


----------



## roussel

I got my Gold Yokamias today and they are just perfect for my volcano strass project.


----------



## Alice1979

*gre8dane*, both are gorgeous on you. Love the studed pigalles and the rouge biancas are stunning. Congrats.

*roussel*, the yokamias are perfect for your strass project. Can't wait to see!


----------



## CMP86

Here are my Black Calf with Red toe VP's! I love them!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yay! Congrats!

Gorgeous!


----------



## CMP86

Now here are the modeling pictures.


----------



## roussel

CMP congrats on the VPs!


----------



## YaYa3

they're GORGEOUS, *cmp,* and they fit perfectly!  congratulations!!  i know how long you've been wanting these!


----------



## ledaatomica

CMP , glad you didnt disappoint DH. Love your modeling shots. I was so excited for you today when you got them. Such a pleasure shopping with you!


----------



## phiphi

*cmp* congratulations on finally getting your VPs! they are gorgeous and you wear them beautifully!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *CMP!*  Looking good girlie!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks *naked, roussel, yaya, leda, phiphi and duke*! They are absolutely perfect! I can't wait to get to wear them out.


----------



## sobe2009

*CPM* yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy .Congrats, congrats and congrats. Such a classic pair, love them and they look fab on you.


----------



## lilmissb

*roussel* they're fabulous, love the crackled look. Can't wait to see the strass DIY!

Congrats *CMP!!!*  I know how long you've wanted them for. They look great on you!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks *sobe and lilmissb*!


----------



## CMP86

This is a great shot that leda took.







and you can see the smile on my face through the heart on this one.


----------



## kett

CMP - those are great, congrats!


----------



## noah8077

Congrats on the new VP's CMP!!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks *kett and noah*!


----------



## compulsive

Geebers, how did I get so behind in this thread?! Gorgeous new additions, ladies!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*gr8dane *we are shoe twins with the rouge biancas and I LOVE the studded pigalles, congrats!!!!

*CMP *Love the VPs, congrats!


----------



## Elsie87

cts900 said:


> *Sooooooooooooooo beautiful.* I am looking at some AD 100s for myself. How is the sizing for you? They look like a PRFECT fit!


 
Thank you! I went 0.5 size down. PMed you. 


And thank you ladies for all the sweet comments!


----------



## cts900

Thank you again so much!  Seeing them on you is inspiring...now  HAVE to have them and they are available a 1/2 size down for me!  Yay! 



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you! I went 0.5 size down. PMed you.


----------



## Elsie87

*Kett*: Wow, great shoes! Those Greissimos are fierce!

*gre8dane*: Both pairs are fabulous! Those studded VPs are smokin' hot!

*Roussel*: Those are already gorgeous now but I can't wait to see them in strass! 

*CMP86*: What a great, classic choice! You'll get so much wear out of them.


----------



## Elsie87

cts900 said:


> Thank you again so much! Seeing them on you is inspiring...now HAVE to have them and they are available a 1/2 size down for me! Yay!


 
That's great!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*roussel*, oooh, i can't wait to see your finished strass project!!

*CMP*, congrats on the VPs!


----------



## Stephanie***

These are my patent zeppalace, sorry for the bad pic quality:





I know that my collection isnt that breath-taking like lauren's or the nice members above


----------



## Ilgin

Congrats on your gorgeous VPs *CMP*!


----------



## Alice1979

*CMP*, the VPs are such classic and gorgeous CLs and they look amazing on you. Congrats and enjoy them.


----------



## mal

*gr8dane *hot Pigalles and Biancas! Forget the dress, hee hee! I am a lover of both styles!
*cmp*, congrats! The VP  looks perfect on you; so glad you could get them 
*roussel*, they will be amazing with strass! What color is Volcano?
*Stephanie*, what you talkin' 'bout, girl? Your CLs are fabulous! The Zeppalace looks perfect on you, especially with the nail color!


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you* mal*!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*gre8dane* - those pigalles are fierce!  And those Biancas look amazing on you!

*roussel* - they look perfect!  Can't wait to see them all strassed out!

*CMP* - what a perfect pair of classic CLs!  You look great in them!

*Stephanie* - Love the wedges!  Perfect for summer!


----------



## kuromi-chan

cute wedges *Stephanie*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*gr8dane* the biancas are delicious!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*cmp*... always a classic... love the black/red VP's congrats!

*stephanie*!! Your new wedges are cute! Summertime, Summertime...sum,sum,summertime!:buttercup:

*roussel*... I am really looking forward to seeing your Volcano Strass!


----------



## lilmissb

Cute shoes *Stephanie!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*gre8*, I love the studded pigalles and the color of your biancas! Congrats on two beautiful pairs!

*roussel*, what a lovely gold color!

*cmp*, your black with the red toe are gorgeous! The color contrast makes them that much more unique looking!

*stephanie*, great wedges for Spring!


----------



## roussel

Thanks *panda, Bella, LouboutinNerd, kuromi, Alice, lilmiss*! 

*Mal*, thank you! The volcano changes color from purple, red, green, orange... Isn't it pretty?


----------



## lilmissb

^ Gorgeous! Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## CCKL

Awwwww,*CMP* - congrats!!  They look great on you and I LOVE how excited you look in the second pic 

*Stephanie* - nonsense!!  The most important part of all of our collections is what they mean to US!  The wedges look fab on you


----------



## sobe2009

*Roussel:* WOW!!! can't wait. Love it
*Steph*: Love your collection !! and those wedges scream fun in the sun


----------



## nepenthe

I just received my Poseidon Pearl! I'm giddy with excitement -they are incredibly beautiful as they somehow change their color with the light and they fit perfectly!!! Hopefully will be able to post more pictures soon...


----------



## lilmissb

^ Congrats *nepenthe!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ they are beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*nepenthe*, they are phenomenal! I LOVE the shot with the sea shell too!! Perfection!


----------



## brintee

*kett*, Im in love with your Greissimos, I need them in my life so badly! The slingbacks are super cute too.
*gre8dane*, the Pigalles and Biancas are absolutely fabulous on you!
*roussel*, I Cant wait to see your strassed out Yokamias!
*CMP*, FINALLY!!! Yay, im so happy that you got you VPs!
cute wedges *stephanie*!
*nepenthe*, your Posiedons are beyond words! COngrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats *nepenthe*!  the Poseidons are beautiful!


----------



## kett

*Elsie87* &#8211; thanks, I love your avatar BTW

*Stephanie* &#8211; those are so cute, I&#8217;ve never seen them before. All collections are beautiful in my opinion &#8211; I just love looking at shoes!

*nepenthe* &#8211; SOOOOOOO pretty and the pic is gorgeous. More pictures! 

*brintee* &#8211; Thanks, I agree &#8211; everyone should have them in their lives!


----------



## Alice1979

*roussel*, the volcano crystals are phenomenal. I love them. Can't wait to see the finish of your strass project.

*nepenthe*, the pearle poseidons are beautiful. Love them.


----------



## mal

*Roussel*, they are awesome! Can't wait to see the shoes when they are on there!
*Nepenthe*, I love them


----------



## compulsive

*nepenthe*, they're beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

gorgeous new shoes everyone!

once again, i am so far behind!  so sorry if i'm not taking the time to comment individually! :shame:

*roussel* - your DIY strass job will be in perfect timing as the Fall 2010 collection is supposed to feature a lot of VOLCANO strass!!!!


----------



## Watersnake

Congrats to all you lovely ladies for your gorg pairs! Here is my (more modest) addition. Something small for the summer


----------



## PANda_USC

*nepehnthe*, perfect photo of your Pearl Poseidons next to a Conch shell! Cant wait for your modeling pics!!

*watersnake*, wonderful wedges for Spring!!!

*carla*, O_O. That was some dangerous information you just shared, LOL. I cant wait to see what new strass comes out in the Fall!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*nepenthe* - those Poseidens are incredible!  Can't wait to see more pics!

*watersnake* - love the espadrilles! You are making me want the warmer months!


----------



## karwood

*roussel,* The crystals are stunning! I can't wait to see the end result! Do you have an idea how long it will  take to complete your DIY Strass Project?
*CMP,* love your VPs! They are perfectly classic, sexy and stylish! 
*stephanie,* cute wedges! Perfect for the hopefully soon-to-come warm weather!
*nepenthe,* BEAUTIFUL!
*watersnake,* your espadrilles are  very lovely!


----------



## kett

Watersnake - Those look great on, come on spring!


----------



## amazigrace

*roussel*, I'm excited for you and your
strass project. Keep us posted!!
*CMP,* your new VPs are my very favorite
shoe and they look beautiful on you. Congrats! 
*stephanie,* love your new wedges. I have
them in a different style and can't wait to wear
them this summer! 
*nepenthe,* gorgeous shoes! I love them 
so much!
*watersnake,* love, love, love the shoes!


----------



## Alice1979

*watersnake*, the formenteras are so cute. They look amazing on you and will be perfect for summer.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yay!! My Mr. February is here!! I  them already!! We are going to have good times! I could have actually went down a full size, but that is ok, I will make it work (right elfgirl!).

Silver Mini Glitter 120mm Pigalle's


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

For those of you who would like close ups!







Up next March. Will I finally get the double platform, Rouge, name that rhymes with Sri Lanka (lol) shoes that my heart desires? You will have to wait and see on next edition of My Calendar of CLs!


----------



## Alice1979

*jimmy*, I love them, they're absolutely stunning!


----------



## Watersnake

Thanks ladies!!!!!   

*jimmyshoogirl* I just died! Simply fabulous and they look amazing on you

Congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you Alice and Watersnake!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I hope I went back far enough. If not, I apologize and know that I love all CLs!

*Kett* - I cannot wait to get my hands on a pair of Rasta's mon! they look fab on you!!

*Watersnake* - I love espadrille's and I cannot wait until Spring and summer!

*Rousel* - Your project is going to turn out super fabulous!! I can't wait to see them. Love the Yoka's!

*Gre8* - I am soo jealous of all you Bianca owners!! I cannot WAIT to get my hands on a pair of Bianca's! You give me hope!! I love the studded VPs also!

*CMP *- Such a classic pair that can go with virtually everything. A must have! Congrats!

*Nepen* - Love them!

*Stephanie* - I love wedges, but only have one pair. I have to change that! Congrats!!


----------



## lilmissb

*watersnake* those wedges are definitely summery!

*jimmy* I DIE! Those are beyond words, congrats lady!!! Where are you gonna find rouge biancas? I would love some too!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LMB - Thank you! 

I HAVE NO IDEA where I am going to find them, but believe me I am searching high and low!


----------



## roussel

Thanks  *sobe, amazigrace, mal, alice, brintee!* 

nepenthe gorgeous lavender poseidons!  they are truly mermaid shoes 

*carlinha*, that is the most awesome thing I heard today!   I can't believe I'll have my very own volcano strass CLs too!  No way for me to afford anything strass so this really made my day 

*watersnake*, cute CL wedges for the summer.  I love CL wedges, they are so comfy.

*karwood*, i have no clue when i'll be able to finish.  i'll post my progress in the DIY thread and maybe after the first day I'll have an idea how long this will take.  

*jimmyshoogirl* those are sexy pigalles!  i have yet to own a pair and I think it looks really nice with the mini glitters.


----------



## PANda_USC

*jimmyshoo*, your mini-glitter pigalles are sooo beautiful and they looks amazing on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Roussel* - thanks! This is actually my first pair in 120. I had 100, which were fine, but I was starting to get a little intimidated by the 120 heel height because of some of the comments about how hard they are to walk in, but so far so good!

*PANda* - Thank you very much!!


----------



## rdgldy

*nepenthe*, really pretty!!
*jimmy*, I love the mini glitter.
*watersnake*, cute espadrilles!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rdgldy - Thank you!! I love them too!


----------



## sobe2009

*Jimmy:* They are stunning. Congrats!! can't wait to see what Mr March will bring. I really hope that are Biancas.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sobe - Thank you! I hope Mr. March is the Bianca too! I feel like I cannot move forward with my life until I get those!


----------



## nepenthe

Thank you *all* so much for sharing my joy!  

*Stephanie* and *Watersnake* - your cute wedges really bring back a summer feeling 

*jimmyshoegirl* - your mini-glitter Pigalles are absolutely stunning, congrats!


----------



## amazigrace

*jimmy,* I love those pigalles! Good
luck with the biancas, too!


----------



## lolitablue

Love them, *jimmy*!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Nepen* and *lolita* thank you all so much!!!

*Amazi *- LOL! As much as I talk about them I am sure everyone wishes that I find them so I can shut up about them!


----------



## rilokiley

Love the Pigalles, *jimmy*!  Did you go with 35?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks, rilo!! 

Actually, I went with a 35.5, but I am sure I could have went with a 35. I am sure once I walk on cement I will have heel slippage, but not much. The good thing is they are not like my lace ones were. You know how you feel like your feet is not properly secured in the shoe and the feeling of walking out of them at any moment?


----------



## rilokiley

^ oh ok, sounds like they are not too bad then.  Post some outfit pics when you wear them out!  ugh, I want lace Pigalles sooo badly


----------



## surlygirl

so many fab shoes, ladies!

*watersnake* - love the wedges! so cute.

*jimmy *- the pigalles look great on you! hello, mr. february indeed!!!

making me even more sad that I missed out on those silver glitter LLs!


----------



## brintee

*Watersnake*, the wedges are super cute! 
Yayyyy *jimmy*, they are here finally! They definitely do not disappoint! Love them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Rilo - I will! The lace will pop up one day in your size!

Surly - Thank you! Awww, but you have the Bianca's. lol Email Becca, just in case the LLs get returned she can let you know!

brintee - Thank you, dear!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*nepenthe*... gorgeous posideons (sp?)!

Fun new summer addition *watersnake*, congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

*JIMMY!!!!!!!!!*

OH.... MY..... GAAAA!!!! 

They are absolutely gorgeous!! And against your skin tone...TDF!!! PERFECT!

Happy February Jimmy....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, Bella dahling!! They are no jaws, but they will do for now! lol


----------



## kuromi-chan

*watersnake*, cute wedges!  

*jimmy*, looove the glitter Pigalles!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, kuromi!!


----------



## carlinha

*watersnake* - cool wedges!

*jimmy* - i am speechless and overcome with envy


----------



## compulsive

Congrats on the sparkles, *jimmy*! Those are some sexy shoes!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL!! Carlinha, you are too funny!!

Compulsive - thank you!!


----------



## elfgirl

*Watersnake *-- I love those wedges -- so fun for warmer weather!

*Jimmy*!  So, so fabulous.  I love it!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks, elfgirl!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*watersnake* the wedges are sooooo cute!!!! perfect for summer!

*jimmy* I love love love the mini glitter pigalles!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Dezynr - Thank you!!


----------



## karwood

*jimmy,*  Mr. February is super dazzling!!!! It definitely is love at first sight!

Thank for the sizing info. It is good to know!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Kar - Thank you and you are welcome. I could have went a full size down, which was a little surprising. Another thing is they are not as bad as I thought they would be, as far as walking. I guess after you get use to wearing 140s, 120s are a cake walk, which is good. However, I have not worn them out of the house, but I have walked around the house in them.


----------



## lilmissb

OT but I love your new avi *Bella!!!*


----------



## clothingguru

kett said:


> clothingguru - what color did you order? I can't wait for spring either



I ordered the Black and white satin ones  Ill  post pics as soon as i get them 

*jimmyshoegirl: *your Silver mini pigalles are so nice! I got the Pink mini glitters and now that i've seen yours i cant WAIT to get mine! Congrats!

*gre8dane*: your Rouge BIANCA's are so HOT! Those are one of my favorite pairs of bianca's! Congrats!


----------



## nillacobain

Watersnake said:


> Congrats to all you lovely ladies for your gorg pairs! Here is my (more modest) addition. Something small for the summer


 
*Watersnake*, I love your Formenteras! Are they comfy? I would like a pair but I'm scared I'll break my neck trying to walk in them.


----------



## kett

Love the sparkle on those shoes, Jimmy - so very, very cute!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

thank you, kett! 

clothingguru - thank you! I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful shoes *Jimmy! *you know I love some glitter.....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Misty - Thank you! I cannot allow myself to get out of control with the glitter. I think I like the mini glitter because it is not as sparkly as the chunky glitter.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Watersnake:* Those espadrilles are adorable on you!

*Jimmy:*  the mini glitter Piggies!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww thanks, Duke!


----------



## YaYa3

*jimmy,* they're absolutely gorgeous and look stunning on you!  congrats!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, mama YaYa!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Jimmy*- Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Why thank you, Miss Q!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Ooh *jimmy*! You got yourself a sexy pair of shoes there lady!! 

Are you buying one pair a month? I need a plan like that!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Savvy - Thank you!! 

One pair a month is the plan!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Jimmy*, heheh, great idea getting one CL pair per month! They sound like they should be photos for a calendar!! This is Ms. January...this is Mr. February etc etc. *CL Porn calendar!!*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! My calendar of sexy CLs!! Love it!!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Congratulations on all the new additions!!! 
*
*Rdgldy* - Love Love the Miss Boxe & the Ole Ole. Ole is one of my favorite styles
*Elsie* - Great choice! The Nude AD is perfect on you!
*Ket* - Hey Shoe Twin!  Congrats! 
*gre8dane* - Excellent Choices! The Studded Pigalle is still one I need. But Those Biancas are so  
*roussel* - I can't wait to see your DIY. Volcano is erupting this coming spring at the Louboutin stores.
*Stephanie* - You know I just love love those Zeppalaces!!! 
*CMP* - Those VP's are so classic! I love them. Wear them in good health! 
*Nepentu* - Another Shoe Twin!!!!  Congrats!
*JimmyShoogirl* - Those Pigalle are so  I need those!
*Watersnake* - Those wedges are so perfect for summer! Congrats!


----------



## Noegirl05

Jimmy~ They are amazing!!!


----------



## justkell

Thanks to Nerdy's first post of these, I just had to have them..Never liked pigalles before until I saw this pair...presenting my own Mini glitter silver pigalles 120! 


Edited to add that I have never owned a pair of 120 no platforms before and these are incredibly easy to walk in, and super comfy...so far


----------



## lilmissb

^ Gorgeous *kell!* You'll see me jump on the bandwagon soon if the pretty pictures keep up!!!

What other colours do they come in?


----------



## justkell

thanks!so far i've just seen the pink and the silver...usually pink is my fave color, but the silver just blew me away..and it's a white silver, not like a grey-ish silver, know what i mean? that's what put me over the edge! and for the price, you can't beat it, it's a great price.


----------



## PANda_USC

*justkell*, congrats!! They're gorgeous!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*jimmy* - those pigalles are fabulous!  Oh how I wish I could walk in 120s....

*justkell* - OMG, another silver glitter!  Congrats!


----------



## justkell

Thank you *Panda* and *Loub*!! I'm super excited about them! Now me, *jimmy* and *nerdy* are triplets!


And just for size reference, I'm normally a 38.5 in CLs and I got these in a 38 and they're perfect!


----------



## rdgldy

*kell*, congratulations!!!


----------



## compulsive

*kell*, congratulations dear! They're so sparkly & pretty!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

justkell said:


> thanks!so far i've just seen the pink and the silver...usually pink is my fave color, but the silver just blew me away..and it's a white silver, not like a grey-ish silver, know what i mean? that's what put me over the edge! and for the price, you can't beat it, it's a great price.


Woo hoo!! Triplets!  It is raining glitter!!

I actually love the not all the way grey-ish silver look as well. I the pick is a really pretty color also!! I think I am officially in love with 120 Pigalles!


----------



## Watersnake

Thank you for all your kind comments



nillacobain said:


> *Watersnake*, I love your Formenteras! Are they comfy? I would like a pair but I'm scared I'll break my neck trying to walk in them.



They are comfy and quite "steady" as well. They do slip just a little bit but I think it can be fixed with heel grip.

And congarts kell amazing pair!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the feedback *kell!* I figure if the pigalle 120 fits tight and right you should have no problems walking in them....well that's the theory!


----------



## nillacobain

Watersnake said:


> *They are comfy and quite "steady" as well.* They do slip just a little bit but I think it can be fixed with heel grip.


 
I'm happy to hear that. Did you get them true to your EU size?


----------



## kuromi-chan

*justkell*, congrats on the silver glitters!!


----------



## justkell

Thanks everybody! I'm so happy I took the plunge and just ordered them.


----------



## amazigrace

Absolutely, terrifically, stunningly gorgeous shoes, *justkell*!
Congratulations!


----------



## Noegirl05

All these glitters are stunning I wanna order them and have the heel cut down lol


----------



## woody

justkell said:


> Edited to add that I have never owned a pair of 120 no platforms before and these are incredibly easy to walk in, and super comfy...so far


 

Nnnnnoooooo! Really? Not too bad to walk in? I'm going to rush out right now and buy some


----------



## BellaShoes

gorgeous Pigalle 120s *justkell*.... I came back to admire *jimmy's* new beauties and lo and behold....found they doubled!!


----------



## YaYa3

*kell,* they're absolutely STUNNNG!!  OMG!!!


----------



## carlinha

*justkell* - ANOTHER one?!?!?!  AND EASY to walk in???  dying of jealousy


----------



## rilokiley

*justkell*- Congrats!  They are gorgeous.  and I'm glad they fit perfectly!


----------



## CCKL

jimmyshoogirl said:


> For those of you who would like close ups!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next March. Will I finally get the double platform, Rouge, name that rhymes with Sri Lanka (lol) shoes that my heart desires? You will have to wait and see on next edition of My Calendar of CLs!


----------



## CCKL

nepenthe said:


> I just received my Poseidon Pearl! I'm giddy with excitement -they are incredibly beautiful as they somehow change their color with the light and they fit perfectly!!! Hopefully will be able to post more pictures soon...



such an awesome picture!!


----------



## Watersnake

nillacobain said:


> I'm happy to hear that. Did you get them true to your EU size?


 
Yes I did. I think they have fit perfectly or at leat not be too big or you are in trouble


----------



## nillacobain

Watersnake said:


> Yes I did. I think they have fit perfectly or at leat not be too big or *you are in trouble*


 
 It's true!!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

so weird! my computer wont stop making my pictures turn on an angle!  wearing my nude yoyo 100s


----------



## kett

Cute! That dress is so great.


----------



## karwood

*justkell,* your Pigalles are GORGEOUS!!

*couture,* very cute


----------



## sara999

my computer did that sometimes...i just had to rotate the picture weird and upload it and then put it back the way it belonged and upload it again and it worked.

looking good though!


----------



## phiphi

*nepenthe* gorgeous poseidons!

yay *jimmy*!! loving Mr. February!!! you wear them beautifully!

cute wedges *watersnake*! perfect for summer!

*kell* - arghh!!! all of these pretty glitter pigalles! congratulations on a fabulous pair!

lookin' great *couture*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Love them *couture*!!


----------



## lilmissb

*couture* looking good!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! Where are *meggy's* new purple beauties!!! I must seem them... off to hunt the threads....


----------



## cts900

My UHG have *finally* made their way into my life....Black Patent Decollete Zeppa.....


----------



## lilmissb

^ Congrats *cts!*


----------



## cts900

Thank you *lilmissb*.  It took years of searching.  I know they have been around a long time but to finally have them in my closet is truly an incredible feeling .


----------



## princesssugarg

Lavender Patent Simple Pump

I impulse bought these in Vegas at the Louboutin store in November.
Just thought I would share with people that care lol.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

YES YES YES, *CTS*!!  I'm in love!! They're gooooorgeous! Many of my favourites are older styles, too...

*princess*, those are lovely!! i love lavender, and the simple is such a great shoe.  Enjoy!


----------



## cts900

*princess*--that color is TDF!  Congrats!

*louboutinlawyer*--thank you soooooo much.  Just when I think it is ridiculous to love a pair of shoes this much, you ladies remind me that I am not alone !


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yay *cts!!* Congrats on your UHG!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the simple *princess!* Am really loving the lavender colour!!!


----------



## brintee

They are beautiful* CTS*! Congrats!


----------



## kett

CTS - those are so beautiful, congrats!

Princess - I love the color of that lavender, gorgeous.


----------



## elfgirl

*CTS *-- Those are gorgeous!  Congrats! 

*princess *-- Very pretty lavender!  I love impulse purchases.


----------



## brintee

*Princess*, that colour is so pretty!


----------



## iloveredsoles

LOve the color, *princess*!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *naked, kett, brintee*, and *elfgirl*. They are still way too tight, but I will get there!  Plus, I firmly believe that _it hurts to be beautiful_!!


----------



## compulsive

Congrtas *cta*!  I never liked the look of patent with the wooden heel but I think these changed my mind! They're lovely on you


----------



## LouboutinNerd

They are fabulous *CTS*!  Congrats on finding your UHG!

*princesssugarg* - LOVE the color of those simples!  They are so pretty!


----------



## roussel

cts congrats on finding your uhg!  
princess pretty lavender simples.  congrats too!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cts*, congrats on finding your UHG!!!!!!!! They look wonderful on you!

*princess*, that color is amazing!! Perfect for spring!


----------



## amazigrace

*princess,* I love your new simples.
That's my favorite CL color! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *compulsive*, *LouboutinNerd*, *roussel*, and *PANda* for your kind words.  They make me feel like a princess . 

*compulsive*: my husband felt the same way when he saw the pics!  He really did not like the combo but now he loves them in person!  Whew !


----------



## elfgirl

Introducing my first non-neutral color CLs: Purple Suede Declics!


----------



## amazigrace

*elf,* those are beautiful shoes!
I love the color and they so gorgeous
on your feet! Congratulations!!!


----------



## cts900

They are beautiful *elfgirl*!  Congratulations!


----------



## amazigrace

I got these passmules for a steal on the bay.
Thought they'd be cute this summer with all
the shorts and short skirts I wear - hahahahaha!
No, really, thought they'd be really cute with
skinny jeans and jeggings.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they are going to be soo cute!! I was temted to buy them too..

I'm so glad you got them! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## amazigrace

*naked,* you should so get a pair! 
They would be SO cute on your little
feet! As soon as I get them, I'll post 
pics in my collection thread that's 
going up when these come.


----------



## elfgirl

Thanks, *grace *& *cts*!  I  them!

*grace*, those Passmules are so cute!


----------



## lilmissb

So jealous *elf* as I missed out on the purple declics during sales. They look great on you.

*hehe* they're gonna look amazing on you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elf*, they're beautiful! The shade of purple is fantastic! Are declics comfortable?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*elfgirl* - YEAH!!!!  So glad they arrived.  They look stunning on you, shoe twin! 

*amazigrace* - the Passmules are so perfect for summer!  you are making me regret not getting them when I had the chance!


----------



## PANda_USC

Got something simple and practical today at Saks! Simple 120s in Nude, hehe. Finally, I'm a nudist.


----------



## brintee

I love the Declics *elfgirl*, congrats!
*amazigrace*, those are perfect for the summer!
Love the New Simples *panda*, I hope they cheered you up a little!


----------



## sunny2

Ooo PANda, they're pretty!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you, *grace*!

*lilmiss*, I only have them through the kindness of another tPFer who passed them on to be loved elsewhere.   Thank you!

*PANda*, these are the first CLs that I've put on that are the perfect length fit and it makes ALL the difference.  The toebox is a wee bit tight, but not painful tight and I expect it will stretch quickly.  I will definitely get more of this style. 

I love the nude Simples!

*LouboutinNerd *-- Thank you, shoe twin! 

Thank you, *brin*!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *Panda!* Everyone needs a few nudes!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*panda,* they're lovely!!


----------



## cts900

i love them, *panda*.  nude and simple...perfect combo!


----------



## YaYa3

i LOVE new simples, *panda,* and the nude is yummy.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*panda *I love the nude! Cannot wait to find a pair of nude to add to my collection!


----------



## BellaShoes

*panda*.... they are perfect! Congrats!!


----------



## Newport1

Amazing.  Just beautiful!



elfgirl said:


> Introducing my first non-neutral color CLs: Purple Suede Declics!


----------



## Newport1

"10"



panda_usc said:


> got something simple and practical today at saks! Simple 120s in nude, hehe. Finally, i'm a nudist.


----------



## lcs

elfgirl said:


> Introducing my first non-neutral color CLs: Purple Suede Declics!


So pretty! i luv purple


----------



## phiphi

*cts* congratulations on your beautiful UHG!

*elfgirl* what a beautiful shade of purple!!

*panda* just stunning!


----------



## kett

Panda those simples are so perfect and they look great with your skin tone. I swear Louboutin is the only person that can make a simple pump look so dang perfect.


----------



## elfgirl

Thanks, *newport* & *lcs*!

*phi*, you would not believe this purple in person. It's so gorgeous. I was wavering on them and then saw a pair in LouboutinNerd's collection thread, and that was that.


----------



## kett

I love the way the red looks against that purple suede, sooooooooo pretty!


----------



## PANda_USC

*brintee*, they did cheer me up! Thank you hun! I am gonna wear them today!

*sunny2*, heheh, thank you!

*lilmissb*, I agree!! Everyone needs something nude in their life, hehe

*rdgldy*, merci beaucoup mon cherie!

*cts*, hehe, thank you love!!

*yaya*, I've grown very fond of new simples too!!

*dezynr*, what style are you looking for in nude?!?! I'll keep my eyes peeled for you, ^_^

*bella*, thank you so much! And I like the jaws in your avatar!

*phiphi*, thank youuu! And thanks for requesting to be my fwend on fb, ^_^

*kett*, I agree!! And hehe, yess, he makes the best nudes!


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> *cts* congratulations on your beautiful UHG!


 
Thank you so much....


----------



## rilokiley

*elfgirl*- Love your Declics!  The purple is gorgeous.


*cts*- Congrats on your UHG!  Wear them in good health 


*PANda*- Is this your first 'practical' pair?   I love them!!  The nude looks great on you.


----------



## cts900

rilokiley said:


> *cts*- Congrats on your UHG!  Wear them in good health



Thank you so much, *rilo*.  I haven't taken them off since they arrived...with the exception of sleeping (though I am tempted to wear them then, too)!


----------



## sara999

hehe when i first get a pair of shoes i will wear them in bed! not to sleep or anything but i usually use my  laptop in bed so i will just sit in bed wearing my shoes because they are so pretty!


----------



## karwood

*cts,* congrats on finding your UHG! They are totally fab!
*princess,* love the color!
*elfgirl,* fabulous color! They look amazing on you!
*amazi,* your passamule are going to be perfect for the summer! I can't wait to see your modeling pics!
*PANda* love your nudes!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

PANda_USC said:


> *dezynr*, what style are you looking for in nude?!?! I'll keep my eyes peeled for you, ^_^


 
you're so sweet *panda, *thank you  I'm on the waitlist for the nude Biancas at SCP, but I'm getting very impatient, I want them NOW!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*elf*... your new purple declics are divine!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## babysweetums

Gorgeous bella!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOUR SOM STRASS IN THE BACKGROUND!


----------



## sara999

bella, bella!


----------



## cts900

karwood said:


> *cts,* congrats on finding your UHG! They are totally fab!


Thank you *karwood*.  It is true love .  



BellaShoes said:


>



*Bella*!  O-M-G! GORGEOUS!  And I know the Bianca sizing is tricky, they lok like the fit beautifully!  Congrats and thank you for sharing .


----------



## savvysgirl

Swit swooooooo *bella*, looking gorgeous  Love the background!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you baby, savvy, cts and sara 

*baby.*.. those are my somewhere strass in the background.. Msr Louboutin strassed those..

*cts*.. per our lovely ladies inthe sizing thread I went with 38.5, .5 size down from my normal  CL size. They fit perfectly... now to perfect the 140mm strut

*savvy*... thank you love... I  just revamped my collection thread and decided to take some new shots!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omg those biancas are INSANE!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *naked*!!!! How long did it take you to get the 'walk' down in 140mm DANG!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG *Bella!* LUUURVE the rouge biancas!!! Congrats.


----------



## scottsdale92

BellaShoes said:


>



Those are HOT!  Not to mention the others in the background. 
You have excellent taste!!


----------



## Ilgin

OMG *Bella*! Your Rouge Biancas are killin' me! They are perfect on you!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *lilmiss, scottsdale* and *llgin*!


----------



## kett

Bella those Bianca's are TDF! That color is insane.


----------



## BellaShoes

Check these out! $108 shipped..brand new too!

*sizing tip: could have taken a .5 size down but for $108, I will use foot petals!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ omg those are gorgeous!! and $108?!?!?!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I hate em! They hurt my eyes! lol



BellaShoes said:


>


----------



## savvysgirl

$108?? What a fabulous bargain *Bella*! Another gorgeous shoe to add to your collection.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *kett*!!

*naked*, I was in the right place at the right time... crazy lucky that time!

hang in there *jimmy*... we will find yours soon....


----------



## BellaShoes

savvysgirl said:


> $108?? What a fabulous bargain *Bella*! Another gorgeous shoe to add to your collection.



Yep, $100 + $8 for shipping... crazy right! Craigslist NY.. found them, emailed the seller for more pics than realized I knew her from another forum!

I do need to polish them up a touch as they are covered in fingerprints....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Those JNs were a steal!!! CONGRATS!!! OMG!


----------



## savvysgirl

Can you find me Louboutins for $100 please?


----------



## BellaShoes

I know!!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Oh, *Bella,* both pairs are gorgeous.
You truly rock the Biancas..


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *shaine*!!!


----------



## katmcpheefan91

denkorte, i love ur collection and all of them look fantastic on you.


----------



## lulabee

BellaShoes said:


>


 OMG *Bells*!!! They could not look any more perfect on you! Loooove them!


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* the biancas are incredible and look PERFECT on you!  i love your picture, too, with your other beautiful CLs in the background.  (and we're JL twins!)  you're on an awesome roll these days.  congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

*Bella,* what a steal.  I love the joli noued dorcets.  We are twins on another beautiful pair now.


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! *rdgldy*, we are twins a couple times over right? How many does that make it now?

Thank you *yaya* and *lulabee*!!

Hey *naked*... I just did a side by side, my Bianca's and my cobalt YSL Tributes..they are the same height... easy peasy... they felt so tall at first!


----------



## rdgldy

*bella,* I think 4???  I had to have the eel VPs after I saw your gorgeous pair, super t's (but in different color combos), black patent miss boxe and the jolis. I wish I had the jaws too, LOL!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> WOW! *rdgldy*, we are twins a couple times over right? How many does that make it now?
> 
> Thank you *yaya* and *lulabee*!!
> 
> Hey *naked*... I just did a side by side, my Bianca's and my cobalt YSL Tributes..they are the same height... easy peasy... they felt so tall at first!


 
see that was quick!


----------



## roussel

Bella! what an amazing deal you got!  Nothing can beat that, and brand new too!
And those rouge Biancas! You wear them well.  Congrats!


----------



## sara999

bella i love them all but i want your eel VP's something fierce!!


----------



## kett

My Maggie's arrived yesterday  

I love them to pieces and I got them for a great deal on the bay. Do you think the lilac of the shoe looks ok against my skin? I inherited my grandma's green thumb and her very pink skin and sometimes I worry that pink shoes look too washed out next to it.


----------



## sara999

kett i think it looks great against your skin!


----------



## Mittens34

Kett the Maggies look gorgeous and match your skin tone perfectly. Those are my favorite pair and I wish I could wear them. I'm 5'9 and they are too high for me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Kett I think they look amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

*rdgldy*... don't you love your black eel?

Absolutely *Naked*.. it had been a while since I wore the YSL's so the Bianca just felt so tall!

thank you *roussel*.... I think I may wear my Bianca's for my VDay date tonight

Thanks *sara*! I picked up the Black Eel VP's during our first SF CL Meet


*kett*, your maggie's are gorgeous, you wear them beautifully!


----------



## elfgirl

*bella*, you have had some run of luck, chica!  The Biancas look fantastic on you and those d'orsays--what a steal and very, very cute on.  

*kett *-- I think they look perfect on you. The Maggies are definitely one of those styles that I don't like when I see them, but when I see them ON people, I totally understand why people love them so much.  Congrats!


----------



## kett

You guys are sweet, thanks naked, mittens and sara, I feel better now. Elf - I totally know what you mean. sometimes some shoes just don't translate until you see them being worn. Thanks for the compliment.

I will stop being self-critical and just go enjoy my shoes!


----------



## clothingguru

*BellaShoes:* WOW! love the Biancas!!! So hot on you! 

*Kett*: Your maggies are gorgeous!!!!!!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## ochie

*Kett-*- no worries they look perfect on you! I wish I could find one for me..


----------



## rdgldy

*kett,* the maggies look very pretty on you.
*bella*, yes, I do love the black eel-the texture makes the black so much more interesting looking,


----------



## Ilgin

*kett:* I'm droolin' ... Your Maggies are fabulous and look amazing on you, congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you kett and elf!


----------



## lilmissb

Those maggies look fabulous on you *kett!*


----------



## karwood

*Bella,* Love you Rouge Biancas. What a way to kick off Valentine's Day!! AND $108 for your JN!  Now that is what I call an amazing and fabulous purchase!
*kett,* your Maggies looks amazing on you! 

My latest purchase!! I know, I know! Another pair of Biancas? I just can't help myself! 

*BEIGE NAPPA LEATHER BIANCA*


----------



## Mittens34

Karwood I love your Beige Nappa Biancas. They are beautiful.


----------



## rdgldy

*karwood*, very pretty!!


----------



## amazigrace

*bella,* I adore your beautiful Biancas!
I love the color and the way they look on your
feet! Most of all, though, I covet your leopard
patent Miss Boxe and I was wondering if you'd
please give them to me!?  I adore 
them!!!

*kett,* the maggies look beautiful on your
feet. Congratulations! Are they comfortable
to walk in?


----------



## Mittens34

I just received my second pair of Piros. The Elephant Grey.


----------



## lilmissb

You're killing me with the piros *mittens!* Gorgeous!!!


----------



## amazigrace

Damnit, *mittens*! Now I wish I
hadn't sent mine back. The piros look
beautiful on you, girl!


----------



## Mittens34

Thanks so much amazingrace and lilmissb.  Amazingrace I think Barneys and Bluefly still have some Piros on sale. I hope you find another pair. If I see some more I will let you know.


----------



## clothingguru

*karwood:* your Beige Nappa Leather Bianca's are gorgeous!!!!!! Nice buy!


----------



## Nico3327

I don't post in this thread often, so it's impossible for me to comment on everything, but everyone has made such beautiful purchases recently!

And now something special for *savvy* - my most recent acquisition - Emerald Green Very Noued.


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU SO MUCH, mittens, rdgldy and clothingguro*

*mittens,* love your elephant grey suede Piros! They look beautiful on you!
*nico,* Great find! What fabulous green color!


----------



## BellaShoes

Mittens34 said:


> I just received my second pair of Piros. The Elephant Grey.



Are you at the gym in Piro's?!?!?! :lolots:

I have never seen the Piro's on... they are FABULOUS!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Nico3327 said:


> I don't post in this thread often, so it's impossible for me to comment on everything, but everyone has made such beautiful purchases recently!
> 
> And now something special for *savvy* - my most recent acquisition - Emerald Green Very Noued.



Oh that green *nico*! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

amazigrace said:


> *bella,* I adore your beautiful Biancas!
> I love the color and the way they look on your
> feet! Most of all, though, I covet your leopard
> patent Miss Boxe and I was wondering if you'd
> please give them to me!?  I adore
> them!!!



Thanks!!!! You know, *jet* was the original Leopard Miss Boxe enabler... she bought them early last year and I found them in her thread and just 

I searched high and lo for them... I adore them!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Nico*, i have nothing to say but ... 

No seriously, they take my breath away and i  CANT WAIT to own a pair They are so special


----------



## rdgldy

*nico*, they are beautiful-I love the green satin!!


----------



## Mittens34

BellaShoes said:


> Are you at the gym in Piro's?!?!?! :lolots:
> 
> I have never seen the Piro's on... they are FABULOUS!!!



Thanks so much Bella. Yes, I'm in our gym.   The gym is the only place in our whole house that has a full length mirror. I love all of your new purchases too. I love the Biancas on you. They look gorgeous.


----------



## Mittens34

Nico3327 said:


> I don't post in this thread often, so it's impossible for me to comment on everything, but everyone has made such beautiful purchases recently!
> 
> And now something special for *savvy* - my most recent acquisition - Emerald Green Very Noued.



Nico those Green Noued are beautiful!!! I love that color.


----------



## chelleybelley

*Mittens* - the Piros look awesome on you..

*Nico* - those are AMAZING!!!


----------



## cts900

Nico3327 said:


> And now something special for *savvy* - my most recent acquisition - Emerald Green Very Noued.



*Nico*, those VN are beauties!  I love the shade of green! 



karwood said:


> My latest purchase!! I know, I know! Another pair of Biancas? I just can't help myself!



*Karwood*, that is the best color of the Bianca I have seen on anyone yet!  I am a neutral kinda gal and those are TDF!



kett said:


> My Maggie's arrived yesterday



*kett*, I have actually been "iffy" about the Maggies, but these pics have changed my mind!  I love the way they look on you and the color is not too washed out IMO .


----------



## cts900

And I love the color on your Piros, *mittens *!


----------



## kett

You girls are all so sweet, I feel much better now. 
*cts* - awww, thank you! What a compliment
*amazigrace*  thank you very much. I havent walked in them a ton yet because I have a massive blister on my feet from the shoes I wore on Friday, but they are much more comfortable than the Greissimos if that says anything.
*Bella, clothinguru, rdgldy, Ilgin, lilmissb, karwood*  
*Ochie*  Thanks and good luck  they are still around!
*karwood*  I am so jealous! Those look amazing on you and they are so pretty. I really need some Biancas.
*Mittens* -  those are gorgeous!


----------



## brintee

Beautiful new purchases *mittens* and *nico*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, you're bananas for Biancas!! They are so lovely! The shade is a perfect neutral!!

*Mittens*, love the piros on you! They look fabulous!

*nico*, those are truly spectacular! The emerald satin..the cute bows...those shoes are stunning and they look wonderful on you!


----------



## lilmissb

They're amazing *Nico!*


----------



## Mittens34

Thanks so much Chelleybelley, cts900, kett, britnee, Panda.


----------



## Nico3327

Thanks so much everyone.   I feel so lucky to have found them in my size.


----------



## shockboogie

karwood said:


> *Bella,* Love you Rouge Biancas. What a way to kick off Valentine's Day!! AND $108 for your JN!  Now that is what I call an amazing and fabulous purchase!
> *kett,* your Maggies looks amazing on you!
> 
> My latest purchase!! I know, I know! Another pair of Biancas? I just can't help myself!
> 
> *BEIGE NAPPA LEATHER BIANCA*




They are so lovely on you, *karwood*!!!


----------



## shockboogie

Mittens34 said:


> I just received my second pair of Piros. The Elephant Grey.




Perfection! The elephant grey shade looks so lush!


----------



## shockboogie

*Nico3327* - I think the emerald green noueds go so well with your tattoo


----------



## chelleybelley

*karwood* - i missed your shoes... they are amazing! congrats!


----------



## brintee

OMG *Kar* I missed them too! They are soooooooo pretty! They almost look like a light grey. I really love them on you!


----------



## wiwi

not allowed


----------



## moshi_moshi

nico - love that color!  they look amazing!

karwood - i am loving those beige biancas!  the color looks great on you@


----------



## phiphi

*nico* wow, the VN colour is gorgeous!

*mittens* - you wear the piros so well!!

*kett* - the maggies look fabulous on you!

*karwood* - i heart your biancas! they are stunning!


----------



## karwood

*cts900, kett, PANda, shock, brintee, chelley, moshi and phiphi!! XOXO!*


----------



## Mittens34

Thanks so much shockboogie and phiphi. Your so sweet.


----------



## Mittens34

I just received my very first pair of Rolandos and I love them!!!. They are a little high and I have to get used to walking in them. I just hope the toe box will stretch out a little, because they are a little tight in the toe box. I'm not sure if I have too much toe cleavage though. Does it look like I have too much?


----------



## karwood

Mittens34 said:


> I just received my very first pair of Rolandos and I love them!!!. They are a little high and I have to get used to walking in them. I just hope the toe box will stretch out a little, because they are a little tight in the toe box. I'm not sure if I have too much toe cleavage though. Does it look like I have too much?


 
They look perfectly fine on you! Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## brintee

I think they look perfect *mittens*, enjoy them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you nico!

Karwood... All of your fabulous Biancas leave me breathless... *sigh*

mittens.. Fantastic Rolandos, congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

*karwood* I missed the biancas they look fabulous on you!

They look great *mittens!*


----------



## ringing_phone

I bought these in November but haven't shown them on here yet:







These were purchased last week:






It appears I have a good basic collection and now I'll have to start collecting fun shoes...


----------



## PANda_USC

*mittens*, your rolandos look wonderful on you! And I hope the toe box stretches out a bit..rolandos are ouchie!!

*ringing phone*, two beautiful pairs that will go with any outfit!! Congrats!!


----------



## kjbags

*Mittens*, the Rolandos look awesome on you! Hopefully you'll be able to stretch the toe box for perfection 

*ringing_phone*, love the basics!


----------



## lilmissb

*ringing_phone* lovely purchases! I need some more basic blacks.


----------



## Mittens34

Thanks so much Karwood, Britnee, Bellashoes, lilmissb, Panda, and kjbags.  Yes, I do hope the toe box will stretch in time. I'm getting packed for a business trip and I was trying on some of my non CL shoes and I can't stand any of my other shoes now. I only want to wear my CL's. Once you try CL I don't think you can go back to other shoes. I think I'm addicted now.


----------



## rdgldy

nm


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous new additions ladies!


----------



## cts900

Love them both *ringing_phone*!


----------



## karwood

*Thank you so much, bella, lilmissb and duke!!*

*ring_phone,* congrats on your two classic, versatile and stylish CLs!


----------



## amazigrace

*karwood,* I love your new biancas!
Are they hard to walk in?

*mittens,* gorgeous!

*ringing,* love your two new pair!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

ringing_phone said:


>



Gorgeous VPs ringing phone!!! I just tried these on today at FootCandy... love the black calf VP... love!


----------



## nepenthe

Congratulations on all your stunning new additions, ladies!
I wish I hadn't seen all these gorgeous Biancas

On the other hand I still cannot believe that I was so incredibly lucky to catch these - can hardly stand in them, let alone walk *lol


----------



## kett

Ahhhh nepenthe! I LOVE those shoes, I want some SO bad. Did you get them at one of the boutiques? 

They look great on, how do they feel (when sitting down of course)


----------



## nepenthe

^No, they are from a shooting.
But honestly, I really don't know, if I will ever be able to wear them outside. The heel is 150 and the platform is about 25, so it's really hard to walk in them - at least for me.

But I don't have that problem with the flapping T-strap that someone mentioned in the NEW CLs thread.


----------



## kett

They are gorgeous enough to just wear as car - restaurant - car shoes, but 150 with such a small platform is really high! Good to hear that you didn't have the strap flap problem, I was a little worried about that.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

*nepenthe*, those are definitely TDF!!! I hope you're able to master walking in them!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nepenthe - not having a problem with the flapping strap is good to know! I saw a pair being auctioned off on eBay a week or so ago from a shoot. Is that were you got them from? If so, they went for a really good deal.


----------



## kjbags

They look fabulous on you, *nepenthe*! Hopefully you can find a way to master the standing/walking part 

I got a new pair as well, Aubergine Metal Patent Ron Ron 85






I'll put some more pics up in my collection thread in a second


----------



## nepenthe

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Nepenthe - not having a problem with the flapping strap is good to know! I saw a pair being auctioned off on eBay a week or so ago from a shoot. Is that were you got them from? If so, they went for a really good deal.



Exactly, from the UK, I made her an offer and she accepted - could hardly believe my luck


----------



## phiphi

*mittens* - the rolandos look great on you!

*ringing_phone* what beautiful new additions! aren't they just the best? 

*nepenthe* - gorgeousness!!!

*kjbags* - OMG the aubergine is sooo luscious! may i ask where you got them?


----------



## kjbags

They were a NIB ebay find, but Browns in the UK also had them. Looks like there's only a 40.5 left though 

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/012S52420008.htm


----------



## brintee

*ringingphone*, what beautiful, classic additions!
*nepenthe*, those are AMAZING!!
*kjbags*, I love the aubergine, its so pretty!


----------



## ringing_phone

Thank you *panda, kjbags, lilmissb, Duke, cts900, karwood, amazigrace, Bella, nepenthe, phiphi, *and *brintee!* 

I am banned for a few months now after all my recent acquisitions!

----

*nepenthe*- those are gorgeous!  What style are they?

*kjbags*- I love the color!


----------



## babysweetums

nepenthe...ahhhh i die those are so gorgeous!! i hope you get more comfortable walking in them because those bad boys need to be taken out asap!!


----------



## phiphi

kjbags said:


> They were a NIB ebay find, but Browns in the UK also had them. Looks like there's only a 40.5 left though
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/012S52420008.htm


 
thank you *kj*! they are such a beautiful colour!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nepenthe said:


> Exactly, from the UK, I made her an offer and she accepted - could hardly believe my luck


Wow!! I saw those! Congrats! I was  when I saw them listed! You larger feet girls get all of the good shoes! Hmoh!! So are those 160mm? Are the that hard to walk in?


----------



## babysweetums

some new items for me =)


----------



## kett

Aaahhh, are you shopping off of my wish list? 

I love the color of both of them - great acquisitions.


----------



## karwood

*amazi, thank you!*

*nepenthe,* they are gorgeous, BUT I feel the same way about 150s.  140 is my max limit. I hope you master walking and standing in them, even if it is from car to restaurant and vice versa.
*kj,* very lovely color!
*baby, * congrats on your new purchases. They are both totally fabulous!I am a fan of lavender patent leather. Isn't that color amazing IRL?


----------



## lilmissb

*nepenthe* they look fab!

*kj* aubergine is one of the nicest colours! Congrats

Adore the lavender bananas!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*babysweetums*, congrats on two fabulous pairs!! wow..do the stems look a lot longer than usual or is it just me?


----------



## clothingguru

*babysweetums!!!!!* I love BOTH your new pairs!!!!! I didn't realize that the Banana Cl's came in the lavender purple color! GORGEOUS! And the Alti's are TDF!


----------



## brintee

*babysweetums*, congrats on two FABULOUS new pairs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*babysweetums!* modeling pics please!  Gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

Ernesta plateaus, a little beat up, but they will be perfect after a visit to the cobbler.


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## nepenthe

*kett, BlondeBarbie, kjbags, phiphi, brintee, karwood, lilmissb* thank you all! You ladies are all so sweet!  

*jimmysshoogirl* - I always envy you small-footed ladies! Well, the grass is always greener...  According to my measurement, they are 150mm, and the platform is 25mm - definitely need some practice, unless I want to cut a ridiculous figure

*kjbags* - The Aubergine colour of those Ron Rons is simply amazing!

* ringing_phone* - Thanks so much - those are the Ronette

*babysweetums* - Thanks - you're absolutely right, they neeed to be taken out, but I need a little practice first - so far, I'm completely satisfied with my DH's reaction when he first saw them  *lol
Love the lavender Bananas!


----------



## rdgldy

*nepenthe*, I love that style-so cool!


----------



## lilmissb

Awesome pickup *rdgldy!* They're gorgeous!!


----------



## Ilgin

*baby:* Congrats on your amazing pairs, I want those Bananas so bad!
*rdgldy:* Great new addition, they are perfect! Congrats!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Very nice additions ladies!!!! Congrats on all the new shoees


----------



## amazigrace

*rdgldy,* love your fabulous 'new'
shoes! They are beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

EEK!!! *baby*, the lavender Banana's are fabulous!!!!

congrats on the on the gorgeous ernesta's *rdgldy*!

where is *roussel* and her multi glitters??


----------



## rdgldy

thank you, *bella, llgin, amazi, lilmiss*!


----------



## Mittens34

I just got my Clic Clacs, but they are too tight for me. I should have gone up a half size.


----------



## PANda_USC

*mittens*, oh no! I'm so sorry about your clic clacs! They do run a bit tight in the toe box but they really are beautiful shoes.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

oh no *mittens*, I'm sorry! Did you get them from somewhere that they can be exchanged?


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOWZA, loving the Ernestas *rdgldy!* 

Sorry the Clic Clacs are too tight *mittens.*


----------



## kett

Mittens - ugh that is so disappointing... can you make them work? They are very cute.


----------



## Newport1

OMG!  I honestly think these are the most beautiful perfect shoes I've ever seen.  I am SOOOOO jealous!  You MUST post more pictures of them!



nepenthe said:


> Congratulations on all your stunning new additions, ladies!
> I wish I hadn't seen all these gorgeous Biancas
> 
> On the other hand I still cannot believe that I was so incredibly lucky to catch these - can hardly stand in them, let alone walk *lol


----------



## Mittens34

Thanks so much Panda, Blondebarbie, Dukeprincess, and Kett. I don't think they will stretch in the toebox. I got them from Barneys and they were the only size left. I will either return them or sell them.


----------



## ochie

*mittens34-* what size are you clic clacs?


----------



## BellaShoes

I am so sorry *mittens*... hopefully you can find your size, they look fabulous on you!


----------



## Mittens34

ochie said:


> *mittens34-* what size are you clic clacs?



They are size 40.5 and I normally wear size 40 in CLs, so I thought they would fit perfectly.


----------



## Mittens34

BellaShoes said:


> I am so sorry *mittens*... hopefully you can find your size, they look fabulous on you!



Thanks so much BellaShoes. I love your new Biancas!!! They look wonderful on you.


----------



## ochie

*mittens- *- I thought they runs TTS.. sorry they don't work for you..


----------



## Dukeprincess

Mittens34 said:


> They are size 40.5 and I normally wear size 40 in CLs, so I thought they would fit perfectly.


 
I am so sorry *Mittens.*  I have the Micro booties (ie. booties with the Open Clic toe) and I went up an entire size.  I hope you can find a 41.


----------



## karwood

*mittens,* sorry your clic clacs are too tight. Hopefully, you can find another pair in your size.


----------



## Mittens34

Dukeprincess said:


> I am so sorry *Mittens.*  I have the Micro booties (ie. booties with the Open Clic toe) and I went up an entire size.  I hope you can find a 41.



Thanks so much Dukeprincess. I hope I can find another pair in 41.


----------



## Mittens34

karwood said:


> *mittens,* sorry your clic clacs are too tight. Hopefully, you can find another pair in your size.



Thanks so much Karwood. Your kitty is darling!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry they're too tight *mittens* but they are gorgeous! They make me regret not getting them when I had the chance. Can you not stretch them? They are suede.


----------



## Baggaholic

Mittens... Love the Clic's. Maybe you can have them stretched out a bit.


----------



## Mittens34

lilmissb said:


> Sorry they're too tight *mittens* but they are gorgeous! They make me regret not getting them when I had the chance. Can you not stretch them? They are suede.



Thanks so much lilmissb. I'm not sure if I can stretch them out. I will ask my cobbler and see if they can be stretched.


----------



## Mittens34

Baggaholic said:


> Mittens... Love the Clic's. Maybe you can have them stretched out a bit.



Thanks so much Baggaholic. I wasn't sure if I could get them stretched out until you and lilmissb mentioned it. I will ask my cobbler. Thanks so much.


----------



## babysweetums

thank you *kett*!! love your maggies by the way!
thanks *karwood*...you enabler! yes the color is gorgeous, its much more purple irl though th pictures make it look like periwinkle blue..hmmm
thanks *lilmissb*!
*panda*, thanks! the alti's are 160 so yeah those are the big boys lol!
thanks *clothingguru*, the bananas come in al sorts of purdy colors hehe i got another pair on the way 
thanks *britnee*
thanks *duke,* i have modeling pics in my collection thread i just updated it, check it out if you get a chance
thanks *llgin* =)
thank you *bella*!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*PANda *- you look good in nude!  Love the classic shoes.

*Bella *- Those Biancas.....

*denkorte *- Great collection!  You have chosen fantastic staples!

*kett *- Congrats on your Maggies!  The lilac looks absolutely perfect with your skin tone.

*karwood *- you are the Bianca queen!  Love the color of the nude leather.

*mittens *- the Piros look fabulous on you!  And the rolandos look great - definetly not too much cleavage!  And I hope you can make the Clic Clacs work - they are too pretty to let go!

*Nico* - Your VN are STUNNING!!  The color is just TDF!

*ringing_phone* - what great basics!  They are both must haves.  Can't wait to see what your first "fun" purchase is!

*nepenthe* - OMG, they are INCREDIBLE!!!  You lucky lady!

*kjbags* - that color Ron Ron is o pretty!  What a perfect staple!

*babysweetums* - Nice haul!!  Both pairs are amazing!  That lilac patent...

*rdgldy *- I love the EP!  I have never seen them in that color before but it's gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *duke* and* louboutin nerd*.
*mittens*, sorry about the clic clacs


----------



## BellaShoes

thank you louboutin and mittens!


----------



## mal

I can't keep up and I'm afraid I will miss some ladies so I just want to say you ladies are *all *just ROCKING your new acquisitions! So HOTT!!!


----------



## Mittens34

LouboutinNerd said:


> *PANda *- you look good in nude!  Love the classic shoes.
> 
> *Bella *- Those Biancas.....
> 
> *denkorte *- Great collection!  You have chosen fantastic staples!
> 
> *kett *- Congrats on your Maggies!  The lilac looks absolutely perfect with your skin tone.
> 
> *karwood *- you are the Bianca queen!  Love the color of the nude leather.
> 
> *mittens *- the Piros look fabulous on you!  And the rolandos look great - definetly not too much cleavage!  And I hope you can make the Clic Clacs work - they are too pretty to let go!
> 
> *Nico* - Your VN are STUNNING!!  The color is just TDF!
> 
> *ringing_phone* - what great basics!  They are both must haves.  Can't wait to see what your first "fun" purchase is!
> 
> *nepenthe* - OMG, they are INCREDIBLE!!!  You lucky lady!
> 
> *kjbags* - that color Ron Ron is o pretty!  What a perfect staple!
> 
> *babysweetums* - Nice haul!!  Both pairs are amazing!  That lilac patent...
> 
> *rdgldy *- I love the EP!  I have never seen them in that color before but it's gorgeous!



Thanks so much LouboutinNerd. Your so sweet. The Piros and Rolandos are my favorites now.


----------



## Mittens34

rdgldy said:


> thanks, *duke* and* louboutin nerd*.
> *mittens*, sorry about the clic clacs



Thank you rdgldy.


----------



## babysweetums




----------



## mal

*Baby!*  what are you doing to us???


----------



## babysweetums

lol mal!! im tryng to excite your eyessss haha


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ where where where can I get those Baby?


----------



## lilmissb

Like the graffitis!


----------



## babysweetums

i got them off ebay france lol...had to bring in s translater


----------



## babysweetums




----------



## mal

^^^It's working... they are gorgeous  I love all your new shoes!


----------



## babysweetums

the clichy 120 is officially my favorite style...i especially love the round toe because it makes us size 39.5/40 gals feet look smaller....im hunting for more clichyyyy


----------



## babysweetums

thank you mal, baggs and lilmiss b =)


----------



## mal

Not too low?


----------



## Baggaholic

Baby... those are so sweet! I've been stalking the bay for Pigalles and haven't come across any on my list. Well done!


----------



## kett

Babysweetums... Those are so wild, I love them!


----------



## elfgirl

They're gorgeous, *baby*!  You're braver than I am to navigate the French ebay site, but those are worth it!


----------



## clothingguru

Here are my mini glitter pigalles ive been waiting for!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*babys*, OMG!!    love the graffitis!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*clothingguru*, the Fuxia Glitters are amazing!  congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^ Gorgeous *clothingguru!*


----------



## mal

wow, *guru*, love them!


----------



## thimp

After 3 CL boutiques, and 3 NMs, I finally have my Lady Claude Strass!


----------



## babysweetums

^ yeees more strass congratulations thimp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

WOO HOO Congrats there shoe twin! Those are so beautiful eh?


----------



## Baggaholic

clothingguru said:


> Here are my mini glitter pigalles ive been waiting for!



 I love them!! I love Pigalle's in general. Congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *thimp!!!*


----------



## elfgirl

These came today--black suede snoopy zeppas. I figured I needed something to throw on with jeans or skirts in the summer. 







Not really as exciting as *clothingguru*'s glitter piggies and *thimp*'s strass--both of which are  gorgeous!  Congrats, ladies!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*thimp*, the LCs are gorgeous!!  congrats on finally finding a pair!  

*elf*, your Snoopy wedges are adorable!


----------



## Aikandy

*Elf*, your snoops are so cute...
*Baby*, baby, baby - those pigalles are fabulous. 
*Thimp*, congrats on finding your LCs!


----------



## phiphi

*baby* the graffitis look fantastic on you!

beautiful glitters *clothingguru*

congrats on the strass *thimp*!

*elf* the snoopy is super cute!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*babysweetums* - OMG, hello gorgeous graffiti!  You are so rocking them!

*clothingguru*- those fuchsia glitters are GORGEOUS!!!!  you are on a roll lately!

*thimp *- be still my beating heart!  Oh those LC strass are stunning.....

*elf* - love them!  So perfect for running around in!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Baby - OMG!! I have to get me some Clichy 120s and quick!!I love them!!

Clothingguru - I love the pink pigalle's!! Fraternal twin!

elf - Nice!

thimp - Lovely, lovely pair after six stores! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

I am _way_ behind, but my goodness ladies you have made LOVELY choices..graffiti and glitter and snoopy....OH MY!


----------



## clothingguru

*kuromi-chan, lilmissb, mal, baggaholic, phiphi, LouboutinNerd, cts900:*
 Thank you so much guys! Yes I recently have been spending more money on Loubies&#8230;you guys are a GOOD influence! Haha that&#8217;s how I see it&#8230;.my DH would beg to differ 

*jimmyshoogirl:* Thanks doll! YAY _fraternal_ show twins!!!!  

*thimp:* congrats different color *shoe twin!*!!!! THEY ARE AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

After a year of stalking these, I finally took the plunge with a little push from some of you 

I love pink and I am so particular with my shades of pink, it's almost neurotic.  When I first saw modeling pics of this shoe, I went on a HUNT for them.  This pink color is just beyond PERFECT.  The seller was *SO* wonderful and I am ecstatic to finally have these babies. Pictures don't do justice, but I am so in love.  I still have to take them to the cobbler to get the padded insoles taken out, but as of now I can only fit my left foot! lol..  And now presenting...

*Fuschia Suede Declics*


----------



## noah8077

YAY!!!!!  So glad you love them, Chelly!


----------



## BellaShoes

pretty pretty pretty in pink *chelley*.... pretty


----------



## clothingguru

so pretty *chelleybelley*! well worth the plunge!


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks so much, *noah*!! 

*bella*, thank you!  they are definitely *pretty in pink*!

thank you *clothingguru*!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Congrats! I have fuxia in the VPs and that is absolutely one of my favorite colors!


----------



## jancedtif

They are gorgeous *Chelley* and so it *Bebe*!  Congrats!


----------



## chelleybelley

thank you *jimmy and jance*! 

*jance* -- bebe always seems to know how to pose for the camera lol.  what a ham!


----------



## mal

*chelley*- I've been waiting to see them all evening! gorgeous  and Bebe is too sweet 
*elfgirl*, veeeery nice! Snoopy Zeppa, the name is so cute...
*thimp*- the strass! OMG,


----------



## kuromi-chan

omg *chelley*!!  i    your *Fuxia Declics*!!!  you're right, this shade of pink is perfection!


----------



## chelleybelley

*mal* -- thank you!!  sorry it took so long - i actually ended up taking my battery off the charger before it was finished so i could take the pics already.  couldn't wait any longer to show you ladies! =)

*kuromi* - thanks so much!!  so sweet


----------



## YaYa3

*chelley,* they're FABULOUS!!  i'm so happy for you.  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chelley *I love them congrats!!!!


----------



## kjbags

Gorgeous new additions ladies!!! 

*babysweetums*, what a fabulous find, congrats! 
*clothingguru*, the Pigalles are just TDF 
*thimp*, love the LC Strass 
*elfgirl*, the wedges are too cute and I love the name!!!
*chelleybelley*, the Declics are so pretty, I definitely have a soft spot for CLs bright suede colors


----------



## PANda_USC

*chelley*, they are a beautiful, deep fuchsia!! They look heavenly on you! A big congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

Thanks *kjbags!* They are a very fun shoe for sure!


----------



## lilmissb

So cute *elf!*

*chelley* the fuschia is STUNNING!


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, so here are my latest aquisitions! I'm posting pics everywhere so don't be surprised if you see them elsewhere!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ they are so stunning *lilmiss!* Congrats!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you, *Kuromi*, *Aikandy*, *phi*, *LouboutinNerd*, *jimmy*, *CTS*, *mal*, *jkbags*, and *lilmiss*!  

I'm calling them my "mom" CLs.   No Mom Jeans for me, though. 

*chelley*, those Declics are so beautiful!  Love that color!

*lilmiss*, I've already drooled over your shoes elsewhere! You're going to kill me with all these pics!


----------



## Mittens34

chelleybelley said:


> After a year of stalking these, I finally took the plunge with a little push from some of you
> 
> I love pink and I am so particular with my shades of pink, it's almost neurotic.  When I first saw modeling pics of this shoe, I went on a HUNT for them.  This pink color is just beyond PERFECT.  The seller was *SO* wonderful and I am ecstatic to finally have these babies. Pictures don't do justice, but I am so in love.  I still have to take them to the cobbler to get the padded insoles taken out, but as of now I can only fit my left foot! lol..  And now presenting...
> 
> *Fuschia Suede Declics*




Chelley I love your pink delics. They look beautiful on you.


----------



## Mittens34

lilmissb said:


> Ok, so here are my latest aquisitions! I'm posting pics everywhere so don't be surprised if you see them elsewhere!!



lilmiss those are beautiful!!!


----------



## Mittens34

clothingguru said:


> Here are my mini glitter pigalles ive been waiting for!



Clothingguru your glitter pigalles are so gorgeous !!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *naked*, *elf* (LOL!) & *Mittens!!*


----------



## japskivt

*Elfgirl*, love the snoopy's! They are a great running around shoe.
*
Clothingguru*, the fuxia glitter is so pretty!

*Thimp*, what can I say? AMAZING!!

*Babysweetums*, I love the graffiti on you!


----------



## PyAri

*lilmissb* gorgeous additions
*chelleybelley* love the Fuschia!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *PyAri!*


----------



## kett

clothingguru - those pigalles are SO sexy! They are my favorite pigalle's I have ever seen. 

thimp - worth the hunt, they are stunning

elfgirl - The snoopy's are great, what a perfect running around shoe. They make me wish I could do flats.

chelleybelley - those are so fun, they look great with your skin tone!

lilmiss - those are both SO gorgeous... I can't decide which to drool over more. I need both of those in my shoe closet.


----------



## chelleybelley

*yaya, dezy, kjbags, elfgirl, mittens, pyari, & kett *- thank you so much for your kind words!!  

*lilmiss* -- LOVE the new additions!


----------



## kuromi-chan

wooohoooo *lilmis*s!!    congrats on the AIs and LCs!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Congrats Lilmiss! Those are super yummy additions you got there.


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous new additions l*ilmissb*, congrats!


----------



## Aikandy

*Clothingguru* - how did i miss those beautiful piggies...OMGeeee TDF!
*LilMiss* - love them both, but i have a special place in my heart for those Acid Python LC's!
*Chelley*, Congrats on those fuxia declics, they look great on you!


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks so much, *aikandy*!! =)

*clothingguru & thimp* -- how did i miss your sparkles?!  congrats on such gorgeous pairs!! 

*elf *- congrats on the wedges! they look so comfy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*elf:* Love the snoopy zeppas! 

*thimp:* Gorgeous! 

*Clothinguru:* Love your sparkly Piggies!

*Chelley:*  the color and I heart Declics!

*miss b:* Amazing new additions!


----------



## roussel

Got one of my UHGs - multi-glitter NPs with silver specchio heel


----------



## shockboogie

^^I love them, *roussel*!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

thank you, thank you *dukie*!! 

*roussel* -- i'll say it here too... wooooohoooo!!  CONGRATS!!! they look HOT!


----------



## PyAri

roussel those are amazing!!


----------



## lilmissb

*kett*, *chelley*, *kuromi*, *Baggs*, *llgin*, *Aikandy* & *Duke!!!* 

OMG *roussel* they're spectacular!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Chelley* - those Declics are GORGEOUS!!!!  I so  that fuchsia color.  You are making me want something fuchsia!

*lilmissb* - OMG - LC Acid Python!?  Where did you still find those lovelies?


----------



## clothingguru

*japskivt, mittens, kett, chelley, Aikandy, dukeprincess: * You ladies make me love them EVEN more!!!!!! 

*rouseel:* OMG love the NP!!!! I Have them too but in Anthractie glitter! Look HOT on you! Ow! 

*Lilmissb:* love your latest acquisitions!!!!! LOVE the LC Acid Pythons!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *LN* & *CG!* 

A friend alerted me to a great deal! I was losing hope that I'd find them.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Roussel*-congrats on your UHG find!  The silver spechio is my fav color for those glitters.  They are gorgeous!


----------



## po0hping

Tabacco/black Maggies from barneys.com
I've had a love/hate relationship with this style until I put them on 
too bad they have to go back


----------



## lilmissb

^ Sorry to hear that, they're gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*po0hping* - they are gorgeous on you!  Why do they have to go back?


----------



## roussel

thanks shock, chelley, lilmiss, clothinguru, pyari, louboutinnerd!
poohping why are those beauties going back?
lilmiss congrats on the ai and lc!  love the blue acid!
chelley the fuxia color is so bright and fun!  love the declic style too


----------



## mal

congrats, *Roussel*; they are TDF and look divine on you... 
*poohping*, they look like a good fit! What's wrong???


----------



## BellaShoes

*roussel*, they are spectacular!! Congrats!

Sorry to hear about your maggies *po0h*.... they look pretty on you.


----------



## po0hping

Thanks lilmissb, LouboutinNerd, roussel, mal, Bella
They fit great and are super comfy. I just can't justify paying full price right now but at least I know they fit.  I'm graduating in June and I was eyeing a Philip Lim dress that would go great with my blush Dillians and I have to prioritize my purchases.  I'm hoping I will find them on sale someday.  If it's meant to be, it's meant to be.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *roussel!*


----------



## phiphi

*chelley* - looove!

*roussel* congratulations on a beautiful pair and getting your UHG!

*lilmiss* - I DIE!!!

sorry about the maggies *poohping*.. but congratulations on your upcoming graduation!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*roussel*, congrats on the glitters!  they look beautiful on you!  

*poohping*, the Maggies are gorgeous!  sorry to hear they're going back!    i'm sure you'll find them again someday, when the timing is better!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *phi!*


----------



## chelleybelley

thank you *louboutinnerd, roussel, and phi*! 

sorry about the maggies, *p00hping*, but they do look really fab on you!


----------



## elfgirl

Congrats on the UHGs, *roussel*! They're gorgeous!

*po0h*, I'm sorry they have to go back--they look great on you.  Fingers crossed you can find them again when the time is right!

Thank you, *Duke*, *chelley*, *kett* and *japskivt*!


----------



## Baggaholic

roussel those are so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## kett

po0hping -they look fantastic, at least you got to love them for a little while. You'll find them again.


----------



## scottsdale92

*roussel* - Favorites! Two words: FREAKING HOT
*po0hping* - I'm so sorry you have to return them!  

*chelleybelley*, *lilmissb*, *babysweetums*, *clothingguru*, *thimp*, *elfgirl* -


----------



## amazigrace

*roussel,* they are simply GORGEOUS! I love them!

*lil,* girl, you had one hell of a shopping spree!
I love, love, love them both!

*chelly-girl,*I love your new fuxia declics! They
are gorgeous!

*pooh,* so sorry about the Maggies, but damn,
they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *scottsdale* & *amazi!*


----------



## roussel

thanks *mal, bella, phiphi, kuromi, elfgirl, baggs,  scottsdale, amazigrace*!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, congrats on two gorgeous pairs! The blue acid effect is amazing!

*roussel*, a big congrats on your HGs!! They're absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## PANda_USC

please delete this post mods, thank you!(sorry, wireless in the hotel is acting strangely and so I keep double posting)


----------



## kikidots

Hey Everyone....so just got back from a little 4 day trip to Las Vegas and the DH surprised me with a trip to the CL Boutique at the Palazzo. Being my first ever Boutique purchase i was pretty excited! So here they are my new loves....Nude 120 HP in Patent


----------



## kikidots

Here's a modeling pic. I am seriously in love with these shoes!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ so lovely! congrats!


----------



## shopaholic7

^^Love them...great purchase *kikidots*!


----------



## kikidots

Thanks naked & shopaholic!


----------



## kett

So beautiful kikidots - love them!


----------



## SassySarah

My first pair!  My Nordies had a VIP brunch this morning and they normally don't carry CL's but they had some for the event.  I thought these were so classic I had to have them!  Being shipped to me in my size, will post modeling photos when I get them.  Can't wait!


----------



## BellaShoes

*kikidots*! They are gorgeous!!

Congrats *sassy*... beautiful classics!


----------



## shopaholic7

Great classic, *Sassy*!  Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## icecreamom

Great *Sassy*! and Welcome


----------



## icecreamom

*kikidots* They fit you so nice! I'm in love


----------



## mal

*kiki!* I am so jealous... they are perfect! I love HPs...
*SassySarah,* congrats on your first pair, they are lovely!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Panda,* the blue acid effect is indeed stunning.

Congrats *kikidots!* Beautiful!!

Well done for your first pair *SassySarah!*


----------



## Elsie87

*Kikidots* & *SassySarah*: Beautiful, classic purchases!


----------



## moshi_moshi

kiki - love them.. love the hp style!!

congrats sassy!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats kikidots!  My sister was trying on that same exact pair over there last week.


----------



## Ilgin

*Kiki*, *Sassy*: Beautiful pairs ladies!


----------



## carlinha

i am sooo soooo far behind on this thread, but everyone has made such amazing fantastic purchases!!!

congrats all!!!  i love looking at all the eye candy!!!
:coolpics:


----------



## kuromi-chan

*kiki*, the nudes blend perfectly with your skin tone!

*sassy*, congrats on your 1st pair!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*kikidots* - Congrats!  I  nude CLs and these look gorgeous on you!

*SassySarah* - Congrats on your first pair!  I'm sure there will be many more in the future.  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## cts900

kikidots said:


> Here's a modeling pic. I am seriously in love with these shoes!!



All of your new additions are enviable and gorgeous, ladies!  And *kikidots*, I have two patent HPs and they are my favs--sooooooo comfy and wonderful!  Congrats shoe cousin!!


----------



## brintee

Congrats on the beautiful purchases* kiki & sassy*!


----------



## karwood

*louboutinNerd, *

You ladies have been busy bees!

*baby,* totally fab!
*clothingguro,* your mini pink glitter Pigalles are fantastic! Congrats!
*thimp,* truly spectacular!
*elfgilr,* your Snoopy are so cute! I had never heard of that style before.
*chelley,* BEAUTIFUL!!
*lilmissb,* your latest additions are GORGEOUS!! Congrats!
*roussel,* Congrats on getting one of your UHGs!! They are look beautiful on you!
*po0hping,* those Maggies look fabulous on you. I am sorry to read you are sending them back, but it is understandable you need to prioritize your purchases. I am hoping you will find them again when they go on sale.
*kikidots,* love your nudes!
*sassysarah,* congrats on your first CL purchase! They are definitely a classic and stylish style!


----------



## clothingguru

*kikidots*: LOVE your NUDE's!!!! Great choice they look great on you!
*sassysarah*: What a great classic pair of CL's Congrats!!!!! 
*p0ohping*: So sad to hear you have to return the maggies they look amazing on you! But yes prioritizing is good 
*Karwood:* Thank you cheeka!


----------



## lilmissb

^^ Thanks *kar!*


----------



## SassySarah

Wow thanks everyone!  I cannot wait for my first CL's to get here!!!  And I believe everyone is right, these will definitely not be the last pair.  I feel it's become a new obsession already LOL.  :lolots:


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I have finally recieved all the shoes I'm waiting for (except for one but that might not come afterall, ebay problemsush, I had bought these within 2 weeks and now I'm on a ban to save up for my upcoming vacations, oh well. I'll cut the story short and move on to the pictures!

Black patent NP (it's tight at the toe box, need to try out the sock trick)














Black patent Mater Claude 85 with red tips













Together!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

And my tiny collection, I think I have too many black patents


----------



## rdgldy

Very nice start-I really am beginnning to  love the mater claude!!


----------



## kett

Very cute pinkiestarlet - all classics


----------



## savvysgirl

Lovely little collection *pinkie*. The NP's do look a little tight at the toebox but i hope you can stretch them out! I'm starting to warm towards the mater claudes too. Lovely!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wowzas I have fallen behind on this thread, but I want to say to all of the lovely ladies, wonderful new CL additions!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*pinkie*, great new additions!


----------



## BellaShoes

You cannot have enough black CL's *pinkie*... very nice start to your collection


----------



## brintee

Congrats *pinkie*! Black is never a bad choice!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Just dropping in with my 2nd ever Louboutin purchase, now with this second pair I actually believe I can someone hang with the girls in this thread... although im not even close lol. 2 is better than none though 

Here are my Red and Yellow Canvas No Prives.


----------



## kett

Oh I love them, I haven't seen those before! Where did you get them? 

I am so glad to see another SLCer around... I'm glad I am not the only addict around these parts.


----------



## savvysgirl

Love them *SLC*. Have done them since i saw them in 'confessions of a shopaholic!' Congrats on your 2nd pair.


----------



## SassySarah

Congrats Pinkie!  I'm waiting for my claude maters to get here, pretty sure mine aren't patent though or I don't remember lol!


----------



## SLCsocialite

kett said:


> Oh I love them, I haven't seen those before! Where did you get them?
> 
> I am so glad to see another SLCer around... I'm glad I am not the only addict around these parts.


They were a coveted Ebay find. Clearly since we live in Utah and no places sell Louboutins we are forced to shop online... not that im complaining 

But Im glad I found a UT buddy, now if I see some find Maggies in the valley ill be sure to snag them clean of your feet 




savvysgirl said:


> Love them *SLC*. Have done them since i saw them in 'confessions of a shopaholic!' Congrats on your 2nd pair.



Thanks so much! GASP... i didnt know they were in that movie... I will do some research and watch the movie tonight! Do you have any screen caps by chance?!


----------



## nepenthe

Beautiful new additions, ladies! Congrats!

Love your little doggy, SLC!


----------



## Ilgin

*pinky:* lovely pairs, congrats!
*SLC:* Wow, I haven't seen canvas NPs before, they are beautiful and you rock them!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*rdgldy*, *kett*, *savvysirl*, *Dukeprincess*, *kuromi-chan*, *BellaShoes*, *brintee*, *nepenthe*, *llgin*, Thank you all 

*rdgldy*, *savvysgirl*, The Mater Claudes are really comfortable, they are like baby VPs though the heels are different. It's definitely one pair I can wear the whole day with no complaints!

*SLCsocialite*, Love the color of the NPs!

*SassySarah*, We are shoe cousins! You will definitely love the Mater Claudes


----------



## karwood

*pinkie,*  your collection is very lovely! Although I have to agree, the toebox of your NPs do look pretty tight. Hopefully the sock trick will work. You could also have them professionally stretched by a cobbler.

*SLC,* your NP are fabulous! I used to have those, but I sold them. BTW, I like your tattoo.


----------



## PANda_USC

*pinkie*, congrats on the lovely pairs of shoes! You have a lovely collection!

*slcsocialite*, congrats on the fun pair of CLs!! And your peacock feather tattoo is amazing!!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*karwood*, Yes it is rather tight. I tried a 0.5 size bigger but it was too big (length wise) so I will just have to make do with a tighter toe box. It sucks to have wide feet and bunions, hopefully it won't take too long to break in. I'm gonna try out the sock trick once I find my socks lol.

*PANda_USC*, Thanks


----------



## brintee

*SLC*, the NPs are soo fun! Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*SLC:* Your Red and Yellow Canvas No Prives are so FUN! I saw them on ebay as well! CONGRATS!!!!! 
*pinkiestarlet*: Your Black patent NP Look great on you! You have a very cute collection!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*SLC*, what a fun pair!  congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

Great start *pinkie!*

Congrats *SLCsocialite!* Love your peacock feather tat and your chi!


----------



## SLCsocialite

*lilmissb, kuromi-chan, clothingguru, britnee, PANda_USC, Karwood, pinkiestarlet, llgin, nepenthe -* Thank you so much you girls are to kind

And thanks for the comments on my tattoo and puppy (abigale)


----------



## PANda_USC

Picked up my blue jean lizzie pigalle 100's in Vegas this past weekend!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are absolutely perfect... size, color.... perfect 

Introducing my *Marron Glace Bianca's*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous *Bella!*


----------



## elfgirl

They're heeeeere!  I come home from my all day meeting to find them on my dining room table.  DH comes in and says, "I had to sign for them for you because they were an overseas shipment."  Then he gives me The Eye.  I looked innocent (as possible) but he pointed out that he knew very well what was in the box because it was written on the _clearly visible_ customs form.  






They're somewhere between 1/4 to 1/2 size too big length-wise, but I don't think I could have gone down any because the toe box would have been too tight.  Maybe that's why the sizing has been so wonky for people? I'm keeping them, anyway because, well...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *naked.*...:kiss:

*PANda*, love your pigalles, so pretty....


----------



## elfgirl

*Bella*, the new Biancas are gorgeous!  

*PANda*, I love the pigalles!  That is a great color!


----------



## BellaShoes

*elf*!!! GORGEOUS!!! We had a big day in the mailroom today ladies!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies! I literally just got home from NYC, had a great time but soooo exhausted! Had to share my newest edition from Bergdorf with all of you

Introducing the Air Loub flats nappa/lace (at least that's what the box says)
I love them they are soooo cute!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ so cute! I love those!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, thank you! And I love those biancas with your leggings!! The marron glace color is amazing!

*elfgirl*, merci beaucoup! And your greissimos look wonderful on you! You look like you're ready for a CRUISEEE!!!

*dezynr*, your flats are adorable!! I love anything with lace!


----------



## clothingguru

*Wow there was alot received today by everyone! So exciting!**

Elfgirl!!!*!!!! OMG they look *AMAZING* on you! SHOE TWIn!!!!! I love htme eben more everytime i SEE them! In fact i went and put them on just now after i saw them on you and am lusting over them! 

*Bella:* _WOWZA's!!!!_!!!! The bianca's look STUNNING on you! I want them! 
*
Panda G! :* Those piggies are_[U]GORGEOUS! [/U]_*!!! *They look FABULOUS on you DOLL! 

*dezynrbaglaydee*: those lace flats are by far my most favorite that he has ever made in flats before! _WOW_! SO cute/sexy! Congrats! They look GREAT on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *naked!*

*panda- *thank you! and your vegas haul is to die for!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *clothing!*

*bella and elf, *your new editions are beautiful!


----------



## mal

*pinkie*, sweet collection! I don't think you have too much black at all...
*SLC*, Nice NPs, and the tattoo colors are really amazing!
*PANda*, Blue Lizard,  Can't wait to see what else you got in Vegas...
*Bella*, they ARE perfect! Congrats from a Bianca cousin 
*elfgirl*, very pretty! Worth getting "the Eye" for, hehe! What size did you get?
*dezynerbagladee*, they are so cute! Those are the first flats I've seen that I love!


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothing R*, heheh, thank you my dear boo boo!! I see we both have a thing for pigalles!! Did you see the strass pigalles in the Blonds Fall 2010 runway show!? Slate blue strass, dark gray/black diamond strass, fire opal strass, volcano strass..all pigalles!! I am determined to get two of those pairs(and I know you share the same sentiments) : P!

*dezynr*, thanks so much!!!!

*mal*, hehe, thank you sweetie!


----------



## clothingguru

*Panda:* Oh yess! I saw them! I love HALF of them! haha its going to be hard to chose just 1 or 2 pairs! I want the volcano strass i think! I saw the Slate blue strass & dark gray/black diamond strass as well and they are GORGeousssss! UH so hard!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much everyone... I am so happy to have these beauties! And it turns out the eBay Seller is a TPF'er!


----------



## lilmissb

*Panda* those blue jean lizzies are TDF! 

Just gorgeous *Bella!!!* I love the marron glace colour so much! What brand are your leggings? I love the buttons.

*elf* just put in some foot petals and you'll be fine. They look great on you!

*Dez* those lace flats are too cute! I think I need some.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *lilmiss*!! The color is amazing IRL!

My leggings are by Aqua (Bloomindales), I love how the buttons are kind of a brass-y color versus GOLD.... fun edge.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Panda*~your new piggies are beautiful!  you know i love anything from exotics..meow
*Bella*~love your Biancas. that color is really pretty
*Elf*~that's something my DH would do. I always hope he isnt home when my shoes arrive lol.....and of course, your b/w greissimos are gorgeous. 
*dezy*~i have never seen these flats.  i love the lace on them....they look awesome on you.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, thanks hun!!

*magdalena*, merci beaucoup darling!! Yes yes, I've seen the lovely exotics in your collection, ^_^


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*clothingguru*, *lilmissb*, *mal*, Thank you ladies

*PANda_USC*, Love your Lizard Pigalles!

*BellaShoes*, The Biancas are absolutely gorgeous! Man, I wish I could rock those heels.

*elfgirl*, It's so pretty, but it does look a bit big though it seems to fit you perfectly at the toe box. Nevertheless, it's too gorgeous to give it up!

*dezynrbaglaydee*, The flats look really comfy and cute! I practically live in flats and seeing this pair, I SO need them. But I'm banned till Juneush:


----------



## Elsie87

*Panda*: Wow, those are amazing!!! Congrats, honey! 

*Bella*: What a gorgeous colour!!! Congrats! 

*Elfgirl*: HOT!!! 

*Dezynrbaglaydee*: Adorable flats!!! CL flats are the best!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the info *Bella!*


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you, *Elise*, *pinkie*, *Magdalena*, *lilmissb*, *dezynr*, *Bella*, *PANda*, *CG *(shoe twin!) and *mal*!

*mal *-- I got 37.5, which is the same as my Lulys and Declics (which fit well) and my Triclos (which are a touch big).

*dezyn *-- I LOVE those flats! I seriously need more flats.


----------



## kett

elfgirl said:


> They're heeeeere!  I come home from my all day meeting to find them on my dining room table.  DH comes in and says, "I had to sign for them for you because they were an overseas shipment."  Then he gives me The Eye.  I looked innocent (as possible) but he pointed out that he knew very well what was in the box because it was written on the _clearly visible_ customs form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're somewhere between 1/4 to 1/2 size too big length-wise, but I don't think I could have gone down any because the toe box would have been too tight.  Maybe that's why the sizing has been so wonky for people? I'm keeping them, anyway because, well...



Man this thread has been busy, how exciting! Elf those are to die for gorgeous. I can't get over how pretty the Greissimo's are. Mine fit perfectly length-wise (I went down 1/2 size) but my toes are smooshed into the toe-box, so it sounds like that might be just the way that they fit. I opted to stick with smooshed toes.

*Bella* - those are so pretty! They look fantastic on you.

*Panda* - I've never seen those before, they are hot! I am heading to Vegas in 3 weeks - which CL places did you stop by and how was the selection (if you don't mind my asking)?
*dezynrbaglaydee *- so cute!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thanks girls! just fyi they run slightly big. I still chose to get my normal size and use pads instead of half size down (my toe was right at the tip)


----------



## compulsive

*PANda*, those are scrumptious! I  lizard!

*Bella*, those are gorrrrrrgeous on you! You are on a roll, dear!

*elf*, I love the white & black damas fabric. They're lovely.

*dezy*, I adore your flats! They're so adorable.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Bella:*  the Marron Glace Biancas on you!

*Elf:*  Those Greiss are gorgeous!  

*Dezy:* Omg, those flats are adorable!!! 

*Panda:*  the Piggies!  That color is awesome too!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*panda* - omg i am loving that blue jean lizzie color!!!!  that room decor looks familar, did you stay at the bellagio in vegas?

*bella* - they look amazing!!

*elf* - love them!  they look fab!

*dezy* - those are too cute!!  you know i love me some flats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pinkie*, thank you dear!

*elsie*, thanks!!! I love the color too!

*kett*, there's Shoe-In and Barney's and Neiman's and the CL Boutique in the Palazzo!!!! I was right next door to the CL boutique, hehehe. I hope you have fun in Vegas! The CL boutique had a fair selection...quite a few exotics I hadn't seen before. Nothing really struck my fancy though...

*compulsive V*, I ruv lizard too!!

*moshi moshi*, ahahaha, noo, I stayed in a Venetian suite! Meow!! And thank you dear!! Lizard=loveee


----------



## moshi_moshi

panda - must be that marble flooring, lol.  i need lizard in my life ASAP!!! haha


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dezy* - those are too cute!! you know i love me some flats![/QUOTE]

*moshi, *I knew you'd appreciate them 

thank you *duke and compulsive!!!!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*moshimoshi*, they have black and light grey lizzie vps in vegas, :: And they had the pigalle 100s in the grey lizzie too, :: enable enable::


----------



## moshi_moshi

*panda *- LIGHT GREY VP LIZZIES!??!?!... ughhhhhhh.... what's the retail on them i wonder......  i would give up my poseidons for light grey lizzies......


----------



## brintee

I didnt hear Light Grey Lizard. I didnt hear. Nope. Never.


----------



## roussel

panda i love love the color of those lizzard pigalles!  perfect blue for me
elfgirl love the greis!  i wish to own my very own pair someday
dezynr such cute flats!  the cutest i've seen so far


----------



## moshi_moshi

brintee said:


> I didnt hear Light Grey Lizard. I didnt hear. Nope. Never.


 

BUT YOU DID.. and i heard it too... there might be some phone calls in order :ninja:  *panda* how light is it?


----------



## brintee

At least this is a distraction.  I emailed already for pics 


moshi_moshi said:


> BUT YOU DID.. and i heard it too... there might be some phone calls in order :ninja:  *panda* how light is it?


----------



## moshi_moshi

omg you have to forward the photo to me if you get it... i don't have a vegas contact... my e-mail is heathercleon@gmail.com


----------



## brintee

Ok, I will.


----------



## moshi_moshi

do you know what the retail is on lizards these days?


----------



## brintee

I thought VPs were like $1695ish?


----------



## sakura

Lizard VPs are currently $1695.

Vegas had the lizard VPs in black and ivory and the Pigalle 100s in beige and blue jean.  I'll see whether I can find pics.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *brintee* & *sakura*!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *sakura*!


----------



## sakura

Lizard VPs







Posted by *Asha* on http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-vp-in-black-and-white-cl-palazzo-371933.html

Lizard Pigalle 100






Posted by *Foxy* on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/what-colours-lizard-vp-348250.html#post7711147

Note, sizing is probably limited since they've been in the boutiques for a while.  Also, there's since been a price increase.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks so much *sakura*!

so i am thinking that white is the light grey panda was talking about?


----------



## PANda_USC

*moshi moshi*, ::hides:: the pigalles looked like a taupe grey lizard  to me in real life!! Me sowwie!!!:: hides under rock::


----------



## sakura

PANda_USC said:


> *moshi moshi*, ::hides:: the pigalles looked like a taupe grey lizard  to me in real life!! Me sowwie!!!:: hides under rock::



Awww, it's ok *Panda*.   Lizard colors can be really deceptive depending on the lighting.  The only reason I knew what the colors were was because I saw the pictures before I saw them at the boutique.


----------



## moshi_moshi

don't be sorry *panda*!!  if it wasn't for you i wouldnt even know there was lizard there in the first place!


----------



## kett

Thanks Panda! I can't decide if I should splurge on some new shoes now or wait until I am in Vegas to see them in person. Hope you had fun!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sakura and moshi*, ::

*kett*, see em in person!! It's so much fun carrying a ton of shopping bags around, ^_^


----------



## karwood

*Bella,*  I can NEVER get enough of the Biancas! They are my Achille's heel! Love the color and they look GORGEOUS on you!
*PANda,* your blue jean lizard Pigalles are FANTABULOUS!!
*elfgirl,* your black and white Greis look beautiful on you!! Congrats!
*dezynr,* your flats are sooo lovely!


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, thank you darlinggg!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *karwood*....

Hey *karwood*.... I too am now officially '*waiting*'......


----------



## meggyg8r

Soooo here are my new VGs! I definitely think my left foot is a lil bit bigger than the right.. or at least the right shoe seems to fit slightly better! The shoe doesn't look weird on my left foot, does it? I feel like my foot hangs a lil bit over the edge but if you can't see it then it doesn't bother me.


----------



## PANda_USC

*meggy*, they're a spectacular SPECTACULAR!!!!!!!(and I also think my left foot is slightly bigger than my right, O_O)


----------



## clothingguru

*Meggy* they are Gorgeous! Congrats! My left foot is bigger than my right as well. And NO your lef foot does NOT look funny you cant notice at all


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you so much *PANda* and *clothingguru*!! So funny we all have larger left feet!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous *meggy*! I'm glad you got them. 

Funny you guys say left, i think im the other way round .. although when i have measured it's the same. Strange!!


----------



## karwood

*meggy,* they are GORGEOUS!!! And I think  both shoes do look perfect on you!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my GAWD *meggy!!!!* They are super duper STUNNING on you sweets!!!   fraternal shoe twin! I can't see any spillage.

One of my feet is bigger than the other or fits differently and it's usually my left foot but sometimes it can be the right foot.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*panda*, congrats on the Blue Jean Lizzies!  you are quickly becomming the Lizzie and Strass queen!  

*Bella*, the Biancas look divine on you!  

*elf*, love the Greiss'!  congrats!  

*dezynr*, omg those are the cutest darn flats EVER!!  i love them!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you, *Savvy*! I'm so glad I took the plunge too!!

*Karwood*, thank you!! So happy you think so.

*Lilmissb*, YAY fraternal shoe twin!!!  I think that's our first pair, no? And thank you, sweetie!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*meggy*, the Fuxia VGs are breath-takingly gorgeous!!  (shoe twin!!   hehe!)  they look like a perfect fit!  congrats girlie!


----------



## carlinha

holy crap this thread moves at the speed of light!!!  i can't keep up!!!

great purchases ladies!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Sure is *meggy!!!*  May we have many more


----------



## meggyg8r

kuromi-chan said:


> *meggy*, the Fuxia VGs are breath-takingly gorgeous!!  (shoe twin!!   hehe!)  they look like a perfect fit!  congrats girlie!



YAY shoe twin!! Love it! Thanks!


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> Sure is *meggy!!!*  May we have many more



I'll drink to that!


----------



## babysweetums

are you joking meggy! they are perffectt!! congratulations !!!


----------



## meggyg8r

no, I am not joking!! LOL! thanks, *baby*!


----------



## CMP86

Meggy they look awesome on you !


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you, *CMP*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

meggy - LOVE THEM!!!  so jeal!!  they look awesome... you better be keeping them!!


----------



## Nico3327

They look great *meggy*!  Did you get your old VP size?


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *Moshi*!!  And I am keeping them, I am. 

Thanks *Nico*! I don't know what my old VP size is, LOL. I honestly have never tried on a pair of VPs before, believe it or not. I got my US size in them (TTS).


----------



## rilokiley

*PANda*- love the blue lizard Pigalle 100's!   They are beautiful.

*Bella*- the Biancas look great on you... congrats!

*meggy*- the VG looks like they fit you perfectly!  Congrats!  Are you keeping them?


----------



## rdgldy

*dezy*, I love the flats-so beautiful in lace!
*panda*, the pigalles are amazing.
*meggy*, love the beautiful new additions-they look so good on you!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *Rilo*! Yes, I am keeping them! I have been staring at them all night. I just LOVE the color!

thanks, *rdgldy*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *rilo*! 

*Meggy*, your VG are divine! I think they look great... and are you wearing 'You don't know Jacques' on your toes!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you *Bella*! And I am actually still wearing Chanel Particuliere... haven't had time for another pedi since the one I got before my last reveal!


----------



## kett

You are right, Panda. In person is so much fun - I haven't been able to do that since my first pair of Louboutin's in '05. Ok, that settles it, I am banned until mid-March.

Meggy - They look fantastic, that color looks really good with your skin and I don't notice a difference at all. Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

They look fabulous on you *meggy!*  the color!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Meggy*~ahhh, your VGs are gorgeous!  i love everything about them  they're definitely keepers...they look awesome on you


----------



## PANda_USC

*kuromi*, thank you my lovely kuromi!!! : muah muah: And thank you for bestowing that title upon me, haha.

*kett*, hehe, you can always buy them and wait to pick them up when you're in Vegas, ^_^. But yes yes, the whole ordering via phone or online has taken away from the "shopper's experience". I hope you have a fabulous time in VEGAS BABBYYYYYYYY.


----------



## kjbags

Loving the VGs on you, Meggy!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you soooo much *kett*, *duke*, *mags*, and *kjbags*!!


----------



## nillacobain

meggyg8r said:


>


 
 Congrats! They look amazing on you!


----------



## Raffaluv

Meggy! I ADORE the VG's on you!! The color is sooo fab and your star tattoos add a special "galaxy" feel!  They look too cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

Raffaluv said:


> Meggy! I ADORE the VG's on you!! The color is sooo fab and your star tattoos add a special "galaxy" feel!  They look too cute!


 
Haha, I never thought about it that way! So funny! Thank you, *Raffa*!


----------



## brintee

*dezy*, the flats are sooo cute!
*panda*, the pigalles are just breathtaking! Congrats!
*meggy*, the VGs are stunning, im so glad you are keeping them!


----------



## hydrohoki

meggy, I'm so jealous of your collection.  I don't get jealous often either.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Megggy, love the VGs congrats!
Thanks for all the lovely compliments ladies!


----------



## PANda_USC

*brintee*, thank you so much hun


----------



## nillacobain

Since I've decided to keep them ... here's my new black New Simples. These are 37.5 (the size I was expecting in Decolzep) so 0.5 up from my EU size. Do they look ok?


----------



## PANda_USC

*nillaco*, they're beautiful! I can imagine them going with any outfit!


----------



## nillacobain

PANda_USC said:


> *nillaco*, they're beautiful! I can imagine them going with any outfit!


 
Thank you!


----------



## lilmissb

They look great *nilla!* Maybe it's just the way you're standing but they do look a tad big at the back but if you slip a foot pad in they should be fine.


----------



## nillacobain

lilmissb said:


> They look great *nilla!* Maybe it's just the way you're standing but they do look a tad big at the back but if you slip a foot pad in they should be fine.


 
Yes, they look a bit big but they are fine lenghtwise and so far I don't have heel slippage.  I was expecting the Decolzeps (so I went 0.5 up) but they have sent me New Simples (which should've been better TTS). But, yes, I'll use a foot pad. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you, *Brintee*!! I'm so glad I am too 

*hydro*, what a sweet thing to say! I have to admit, though, that my most fabulous purchases have definitely been the last 4. I didn't have much of a collection before that! 

thank you, *dezy*!

*Nilla*, beautiful new New Simples! They look great on you!


----------



## nillacobain

meggyg8r said:


> *Nilla*, beautiful new New Simples! They look great on you!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Man, you ladies have been busy!  (but in a great way!)

*PANda*, those lizzies are fabulous!  i love the blue jean color in lizard.

*Bella* - what can I say - those Biancas are pure perfection!

*Elf *- Love the Gresimos!  They do look a little large, but I am sure you can make them work with some padding!

*dezynrbaglaydee* - Those flats are so adorable!  I love the lace.

*meggy* - Your VG came!  They are so pretty - I don't think they look weird at all.  Congrats on such a steal!

*nilla *- Love the NS!  I think they look just a touch big, but nothing that can't be fixed.  They are the perfect staple shoe!


----------



## PANda_USC

*louboutinnerd*, thank you darling!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you, *LouboutinNerd*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*nilla*, congrats on the NS!  they look lovely on you!


----------



## nillacobain

Thank you *LouboutinNerd* and *kuromi-chan*.


----------



## justkell

BIG thanks to Jonathan @ Saks in Atlanta for these smooth talkers:

Black Eel VPs!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Justkell~ They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

I just got these but they are too small and they hurt my feet , I was thinking of exchanging them for half size up , but they cost me  a fortune and wanted to get your feedback on em I have until 7:00 pm west coast time to figure it out ( fed ex cut off ) I wish they were 140mm instead of 120mm if they were 140mm I wouldn't even hesitate  There are soooooo many beautiful shoes this season and I can't afford them all  so I wanted to be really picky with the ones I did decide on


----------



## kett

I think they are very pretty and they don't look too small at all, but if they are so uncomfortable that you will never wear them or, like you say, if you aren't just in love with them then maybe you should find a different pair? I think every pair of shoes should give you that magical butterfly feeling.


----------



## justkell

Thanks *Noe*!

And *Adctd* if you don't truly love them (as in wishing they were 140's instead of 120's) then I'd let them go. Like you said, there are a ton of other styles you want too. I'm sure one of them is something you'd just lay down and die for instead of these.


----------



## woody

*Adctd * they don't look to small to me either. Agree with *kett* and *justkell *. Maybe you should return?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you Justkell , Kett & Woody , *sigh* I love them I think I'm having these thoughts because they are so tight on my foot , it's weird they don't look small at all and If I unstrap the ankle strap there's even slippage going on but my toes are so squished, I'm going to exchange them for the size 40 (these were 39.5) and see if they are better . I am so confused over sizing , I have a few 39.5 and also 40's  I'm gonna head over the sizing thread now


----------



## PyAri

elfgirl said:


> They're heeeeere!  I come home from my all day meeting to find them on my dining room table.  DH comes in and says, "I had to sign for them for you because they were an overseas shipment."  Then he gives me The Eye.  I looked innocent (as possible) but he pointed out that he knew very well what was in the box because it was written on the _clearly visible_ customs form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're somewhere between 1/4 to 1/2 size too big length-wise, but I don't think I could have gone down any because the toe box would have been too tight.  Maybe that's why the sizing has been so wonky for people? I'm keeping them, anyway because, well...


*Elf *These are gorgeous, congrats!

*Bella*-love the Biancas, I'm glad they worked out for you.
*dezynrbaglaydee* - Those flats are so cute.
*meggy* - I'm glad your order for the VG went through, they are super hot!
*nilla*-the simples do look a bit big in the back, but like someone else recommended I think a foot pad will fix the issue, other than that they look awesome on you.
*justkell*- the VPs are gorgeous!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*justkell*, congrats on the Eel VPs!

*adctd*, OMG    I LOVE!!!    what a fabulously FUN shoe!  please keep them, they're so gorgeous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*justkell*!!! shoe twins... they are amazing!!!!

Thanks *louboutin*...


----------



## PANda_USC

*justkell*, your new eel vps are so lovely!! A nice spin on a classic, black shoe! To be honest, I was distracted by your adorable puppy!!!

*adctd*, first sighting of those shoes on a tPFer! They're sooo beautiful! I actually wanted a pair but I cant rock things that wrap around my ankle due to short-thick leg-itis.  They don't look too small at all, but meow, if you've having doubts and would rather have other pairs, then I say return them! If you wanna keep them, get a half size up!


----------



## rdgldy

*kelly,* glad to be your eel VP twin-they're gorgeous and I'm glad you were able to track them down.


----------



## clothingguru

*adctd2onlnshpng:* *they are gorgeous!!!! i*f you love them keep them and just return for another size!


----------



## justkell

Thanks  *Bella*, *Kuromi*, *PANda*, *Rdgldy*, *PyAri*!

*PANda*- That is my baby girl Lola! She is such a doll and I could not recommend enough to anyone looking for a dog to get one just like her (a puggle). The absolute best personality of any dog that I have ever met and all she wants in life is to love and be loved!

I think it was you *Rdgldy* that got them first? Then *Bella*? Either or, the first time I saw them I was just in awe, and the second time I saw them it just confirmed that I needed those as my one pair of basic black VPs (these are anything but basic though!). So thank you two ladies that truly inspired me to finally break down and buy these. I contacted Jonathan and he said he'd see what he could do to track down a pair, and low and behold the next day he told me had a pair waiting for me and I jumped!

Quick question though, is there any way to protect them like you can suede? I know they're a very sensitive skin. Anything I can do to keep them safe I'll do!


----------



## regeens

*meggy*!!!!!! You got your VGs. Sorry I'm a bit late but congratulations are in order. They look lovely on you dear.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*justkell*  the Eel VPs!  Also admiring the little cutie pie in the background!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*justkell* - those VPs are TDF!  I just love ell VPs.  What a perfect shoe!


----------



## LornaLou

* adctd2onlnshpng* definitely exchange them for a half a size up they are absolutely gorgeous! I have a feeling if you don't then you will regret it as they might sell out  I hope they work out for you! If it's not the length though maybe you could just try stretching the toe area?


----------



## clothingguru

*justkell :* i dont know how i missed your eel Vp's? They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## mal

*justkell, *love the eel VPs, been drooling over them awhile myself 
*adctd,* they look too big to me, if anything you need to go down 1/2 size and stretch the toe box??? Do you have wide feet? Anyway, I think they are BEAUTIFUL and I hope you can make them work...


----------



## lilmissb

*Kell* they're gorgeous!!!

The tahitis are pretty!


----------



## carlinha

no need to comment again ladies, since i've already posted in my collection thread, but i am just so in love with my new shoes that i had to post them on here as well

rouge patent archidisco 120mm














petrol ostrich st. pierre


----------



## alyssa08

ughhhh carlinha you're KILLING ME! both pairs are unbelievably gorgeous. I love archidiscos.


----------



## carlinha

fuxia satin youpli


----------



## clothingguru

Very nice *Carlinha*! Love the archidisco's! Gorgeous.


----------



## kuromi-chan

i  each and every pair *carlinha*!!  congrats again!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Carlinha... those shoes are soo out of control... They are to die for!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## Star1231

Carlinha you're new acquisitions are just splendid.  The youplis are gorgeous and the color on the ostrich is just stunning!


----------



## Elsie87

What amazing purchases, *Carlinha*!!!


----------



## babysweetums

carlinha! you've been busy i love those youplis...and you have the first pair? whhaaatttt?? how cool is that!


----------



## karwood

*nilla,* your NS are very lovely.
*justkell,* Beautiful!! 
*adctd,* I think the Tahitis are really fabulous! I think you should keep them , but exchange them for a different size. BTW, what is the material of the flower? Is it leather or fabric?
*carlinha,* Absolutely MIND BLOWING!!! All your new additions are GORGEOUS, but the Youplis are the icing and sprinkles on the cake!


----------



## honeyspice

*Carlinha *, what gorgeous purchases!!! All 3 pairs are so stunning, especially the archidiscos!


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous pairs *carlinha*!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, already commented on your shoes in your thread but what a haul!! Such amazing colors! Heheh, the Youplis by far have to be my favorite! That fuchsia looks great against your tan skin.


----------



## carlinha

awww thanks ladies!  you are all so kind with your words!  *panda, ilgin, honeyspice, baby, karwood, elsie, star1231, lizzie, kuromi, clothingguru and alyssa!*!!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> *nilla,* your NS are very lovely.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Carlinha* - I think I have just gone to shoe heaven!  All three pairs are spectacular!  Wherever did you find those incredible Youplis?


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG.... carlinha....


----------



## carlinha

thanks *louboutinnerd* and *bella*! 

*louboutinnerd*, the youplis are from SCP... as far as i know SCP and miami are the only US boutiques that carried the fuxia.


----------



## babyb0o

all 3 pairs are amazing!! where did you find those achidiscos? i love the color combo


----------



## carlinha

babyb0o said:


> all 3 pairs are amazing!! where did you find those achidiscos? i love the color combo



thank you *babyboo*, the rouge archis are from paris, JJR and grenelle have them


----------



## lilmissb

*carlinha* just staring at them again...


----------



## Shainerocks

*Carlinh*a, I truly love your three pairs. The Youplis are my favorites as you well know.


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb and shaine*!!!

*shaine* - let me know right away about you know what!!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

^ *C*, I totally will let you know.


----------



## harlow2424

Carlinha,
Absolutely in love with the youplis! They are so gorgeous Do you know what other colors they came in and where you can buy them? I am just in awww


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

_Thank you Ladies!!
_

*kuromi-chan* - i Love them 
*
PANda_USC*- I have the same issue with straps around my ankles also but these straps fell right below the ankle and I am such a sucker for orchids and patent leather so I had to have them 
*
Clothingguru*- I love them, they are so different 
*
Mal *- I normally wear size 39.5 - 40 but I chose the 39.5 because all the last 3 pairs I have gotten I have had to get 39.5 and they do look like they have lots of room in the back of my heel but my toes were curled up  and my foot started turning purple as I tried to stand in them for longer   I thought about stretching the toe box also but thought I should just give the size 40 a try. I will post pics of the half size up when I get them on Monday 

*LornaLou-* I called right away and secured the half size up, keeping my fingers crossed!

*Karwood* - thank you  the shoe is patent leather and the flower is also patent leather , the black with ivory piping and flower is my favorite combination .

*lilmissb* -Thank you


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Carlinha* - your new additions are so gorgeous!!!! I love the fushia satin youpli they look perfect on your feet!!! I Love love them !!! Congrats!!!


----------



## thithi

OMG, thos youplis are amazing... congrats on finding them, and thanks for sharing *Carlinha*!!


----------



## ipudgybear

*carlinha* those youplis are gorgeous. i love your collection!


----------



## pilatesworks

My First pair of CL's! 
I just pre-ordered the White Patent from NM :


----------



## PANda_USC

*pilates L*, looking awesome!! Congrats on your first pair of CLs my lovely!


----------



## clothingguru

pilatesworks said:


> My First pair of CL's!
> I just pre-ordered the White Patent from NM :



CONGRATS on your 1st pair!!! They look great on u!


----------



## lilmissb

Hey *Leslie!* Nice to see you in the CL forum!! Congrats on your first and second CL's they look fabulous on you


----------



## BellaShoes

*pilates*, those look fantastic on! I don't think I have ever seen them actually on feet... Me likey!


----------



## karwood

pilatesworks said:


> My First pair of CL's!
> I just pre-ordered the White Patent from NM :


 
Way better than I expected! The stock pics really do no justice to this style. They definitely look fabulous in your modeling pic.


----------



## rdgldy

*pilates,* I love them on you!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*pilates*, congrats on your 1st pair!  they look great on you!


----------



## kett

They are so cute, congrats


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

pilatesworks said:


> My First pair of CL's!
> I just pre-ordered the White Patent from NM :


 
soooo cute! congrats!


----------



## Shainerocks

Congrats, Pilateworks!


----------



## woody

*Pilates *- they look so great! I'm useless at picking how things will look unless I see them on someone.  You've probably sold a few of these for Msr CL now I reckon!


----------



## nepenthe

Carlinha, thanks for sharing your gorgeous new purchases, they all look perfect on you! The youplis are fabulous and I love the archidisco 

Congrats on your first pair, pilatesworks , great choice!


----------



## Voguette Girl

*pilateswork*, very cute pair!


----------



## misselizabeth22

:d


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Got the correct size today and I am sooooooo happy , I LOVE them  
(please excuse my flannel pj's in pic # 1)


----------



## clothingguru

*adctd2onlnshpng:* WOWZA'Z!!!!!! They look amazing on you! So beautiful!!! Even better in person and the size is perfect! congrats!


----------



## nillacobain

*adctd2onlnshpng*, congrats! The Tahitis look so cute on you (I didn't like them when I saw the stock pic).


----------



## savvysgirl

*adctd* - I LOVE them! Glad you were able to get your correct size! I have to admit i wasnt overly keen on this style but i am getting there now with all the new reveals.


----------



## lilmissb

Very nice *E!*

*adctd2onlnshpng* the tahitis are gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## rdgldy

*adctd, miss e.* - beautiful new additions!


----------



## pilatesworks

for all your sweet comments: 
Panda, lilmissb and woody ( hi there! ::waves:, clothingguru, bellashoes, karwood, rdgldy, dezynrbaglaydee, shainerocks, nepenthe, and vougettegirl !


----------



## kett

adctd2onlnshpng - flannel pj's and Tahitis, the perfect mix! Congrats, they really are beautiful.


----------



## sobe2009

*adctd2onlnshpng*: WOW!!!!!! Love them
*Miss E:* Congrats!!! Nice addition
*Pilates*: Beautiful buy!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you ladies!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*misselizabeth*, are those glittarts?    beautiful!!  

*adctd*, so glad you got a better fitting size!  the Tahitis look wonderful on you!


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
Yes mam'n. Now I'm on the hunt for the blue ones since I have burgundy, and brown now


----------



## mal

*pilates*, they are beautiful! Love your pedi too...
*misselizabeth*, congratulations, love them!!!
*adctd*, so glad you got them to work, what a beautiful shoe!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Tyvm Mal


----------



## PANda_USC

*miss. e*, congrats on the wonderful new shoes!!

*adctd*, OH YAY!! I'm glad you opted to get the bigger size. They're soo beautiful on you!!!!


----------



## mishybelle

This has been long overdue, but here are pics of my black napa Greissimo platform pumps. Sorry, for the poor picture quality, they were taken using my iPhone. These are my first CL's... I was hoping to make the Lady Gres my first pair, but unfortunately, they stopped making them?? I got these at the end of 2009. Modeling pics and pics of my black Zoupis to come soon.


----------



## clothingguru

*mishybelle*: OOOH SO pretty! congrats!


----------



## kett

BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the Greissimos.


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *mishybelle*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*adct:* Love them! 

*miss elizabeth:* I  glittart!  Sooo pretty!

*Mishy:* AMAZING.  Congrats!


----------



## LornaLou

*adctd2onlnshpng* they look gorgeous! I'm glad you exchanged them


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *mishy* they're gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

*mishybelle*: they are beautiful.


----------



## rdgldy

So they are not red like* Carla*'s but pretty fabulous just the same:

Black metal archidiscos, 100mm


----------



## clothingguru

rdgldy said:


> So they are not red like* Carla*'s but pretty fabulous just the same:
> 
> Black metal archidiscos, 100mm



They are *FABULOUSly* gorgeous rdgldy !


----------



## Nico3327

Beautiful *rdgldy*!  They look great on you!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Nico* and *Clothingguru*!


----------



## cts900

*rdgldy*!  They are GORGEOUS!


----------



## BellaShoes

*adctd2onlnshpng*...they are GORGEOUS!!! Something right out of a classic movie!


----------



## BellaShoes

*mishybelle*, the greissimo is fabulous!

*elizabeth*...love your new glittart and new avatar!


----------



## mal

*mishybelle*, they are gorgeous. Great first CL, congratulations...
*rdgldy*, love them!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you, *cts* and *mal*.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you ladies 
I love the new addition rdgly!
Oh...and I've scored an UHG shoe of mine. I'm keeping it under wraps though until I get em


----------



## rdgldy

*miss e*-can't wait to see!!


----------



## YaYa3

I LOVE THEM, *rdgldy!*  they're simply fabulous!


----------



## rdgldy

*yaya*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mishy- *love your first pair congrats!!!

*rdgldy- *love the archidiscos!!!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

rdgldy - .............................................................. ...............................


----------



## Ayala

rdgldy I love your nailpolish with them!!! It makes the bow pop.


----------



## lilmissb

They're gorgeous on you *rdgldy!* How did you size in them?


----------



## nepenthe

OMG, I need a pair of Archidiscos in my life! They look fabulous on you, rdgldy!


----------



## rdgldy

*dezy, nepenthe, lilmiss, ayala, imma*-thanks, ladies.
*lilmiss*-they are 1/2 size up from my US size, same as my VP and most other CL sizing.
*ayala*-I have recently discovered grey polish and I really love it.


----------



## Noegirl05

Rdgldy- they look wonderful!!! I'm kicking myself for not being able to get them now!!!! I love the grey polish also!!!


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> So they are not red like* Carla*'s but pretty fabulous just the same:
> 
> Black metal archidiscos, 100mm



*FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nillacobain

rdgldy said:


> So they are not red like* Carla*'s but pretty fabulous just the same:
> 
> Black metal archidiscos, 100mm


 
I'm in love with these Archidiscos!!  Congrats, *rdgldy*!! They look amazing on you!!


----------



## karwood

*misselizabeth,* love your glittarts!
*acdtd*, I am  so glad you exchanged them for the right size. 
*mischy,* your Greis are very lovely!
*rdgldy,* those Archidiscos are are totally fab!


----------



## mishybelle

*clothingguru, kett, surly, dukeprincess, lillmissb, bellashoes, mal, dezynr, karwood and rdgldy* (btw, love your archidiscos, rd! the gunmetal colored bow is TDF!)

The CL bug truly bit me hard... I can't wait to add more!


----------



## noah8077

Rdgldy, just so perfect!  Love your new shoes, congratulations!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the info *rdgldy!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*rdgldy*, the archdiscos are so beautiful on you! I already commented on another thread with them, but meow, soooo classy and chic!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*rdgldy* - love them!!  the more i see them on people the more i want a pair!!


----------



## Noegirl05

My newest additions!!! More pics in my thread!!!

Watersnake Hardwick VP







Watersnake Alta Arielle





Red Yoyo Zeppa Sling!






Marine Metal You Yous


----------



## clothingguru

*Noegirl05*: gorgeous lady! congrats on ur new pairs!!! love the watersnake hardwick vp's


----------



## rdgldy

beauties,* Noe*!  I love the VPs.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Noe ..you make me want to pat them all LOL


----------



## Noegirl05

Thanks ladies I love them!!! I just need to find my nude! Then I'm done hahaha


----------



## rdgldy

Sure you are, just like me


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*pilates *- congrats on your first pair!  They are gorgeous!
*
misselizabeth* - Glittart?  Glittart!!!  Gorgeous!!

*adctd *- Congrats on the Tahitis, they are so fun for the spring!

*mishy *- Love those Greisimmos!  They are a great twist on a classic shoe!

*rdgldy* - LOVE the archdiscos!  They look so pretty on you!

*Noe* - I can't stop looking at your new additions!  They are all fabulous!  And I'm sure you will find your nude - But I think there is no way you will be "done"!


----------



## Noegirl05

You all are right who am I kidding the done part is all relative and in my head lol


----------



## enigma*cr

I love the arielle booties...where did you find them if you don't mind me asking? I am on a mission to find a pair...Great additions to your shoes + wardrobe!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

^ I got them from a wonderful seller! What size are you looking for?


----------



## enigma*cr

Maybe 38.5-39US.  Was yours super expensive?  I am debating in ordering a pair from saks for 885US but it isn't watersnake...


----------



## Shainerocks

*Rdgdly*, your Archidiscos are gorgeous. You always get cool shoes.
*Noegirl,* I love all your new lovelies.


----------



## enedanyim

So thanks to Lulabee for authenticating them I ended up purchasing these Decollete! Pretty but painful.  Sorry for bad quality. They were taken on my cell phone.


----------



## LarissaHK

Hello ladies, I seldom post here but I watched this thread very often and always admire your gorgeous shoes...this time I can also contibute to this thread as I've just came back from Paris London trip and I bought a few pair of CL's shoes. Here they are....

Four pair from Paris




and one more from London




Lady Sling 120 Suede, Turquoise




....




....


----------



## LarissaHK

You You 85 Suede, Rose Indien




...




Simple pump 85 python desert, beige




...




...


----------



## LarissaHK

Simple pump 70 Python nabuck, ardoise





...




Carino Plato 120 Pony




...




...


----------



## lilmissb

*Noe's* gone WILD!!!  Love all your gorgeous pairs! Congrats girl!!!

They look fabulous on you *enedanyim!*

Good god *Larissa!!* You picked some definite winners!  I love the carino plato (I can't wait to get my hands on some), the lady sling and grey python


----------



## enedanyim

Thank you lilmissb! 

I too envy the lady sling. Good pick Larissa.


----------



## nillacobain

LarissaHK said:


> Carino Plato 120 Pony


 
So cute!!!!


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Larissa!!   

Now I am even more excited to go to Paris later this month myself!


----------



## Noegirl05

LilmissB~ Hahahahaha I did huh! Thanks I love them all so much!

Larrisa~Wonderful additions! You really made out and got some great colors!!!


----------



## kett

What a haul, congrats!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Larissa, they're all gorgeous but those lady slings!! OMG!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*rdgldy:* I  the Archis on you!  Now I want a pair! 

*Noe:* I  all of your new additions!

*Larissa:* Holy cow!  What an amazing haul!


----------



## PANda_USC

*larissaHK*, hiiii hun!!!! Glad to see you posting here!! You picked some beautiful shoes! I really like the ros indien color and the python nabuck! Congrats!

P.S: hope your trip to Paris was fun!


----------



## misselizabeth22

LOVE the Lady Sling!!


----------



## Ilgin

beautiful pairs *Larissa*, congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Larissa I can't even pick my favorite.   Congrats!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

These shoes are new to me, my clic clacs that were rhinestoned to look like the press shoes Blake Lively wore last Fall. They need to have more stones added to it..the professional rhinestoner didn't so such a professional job, -__-.


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
stunning!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous Panda!


----------



## clothingguru

They are Gorgeous doll! G!


----------



## mishybelle

Thank you, *LouboutinNerd*, I totally agree!

*Noe, Larissa* - OMG, 

*Panda* - those sparkles are nuts, congrats!

*Eneda* - are those black patent, napa or suede Decolletes? I'm interested in a pair (potentially) myself! They look awesome, but so classic.


----------



## lilmissb

They're lovely *Panda!*


----------



## woody

They look fabulous *Panda*.  Love how unique they are and the sexy lace. Gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

*Larissa*, all fabulous, but I absolutely love the wedges! So cute!
*Panda*, they are so pretty!

*Duke,* thank you!  Now I need the dress to wear with them!


----------



## honeyspice

*Noe*: all of your new purchases are so gorgeous, especially the metal blue yoyos!!!  

*LarrisaHK*: You're hanging out at the CL forum! I always see you in the Chanel forum. Stunning purchases!  the turquoise & rose indien, such yummy colors! 

*Panda*: Those strassed Clic-Clacs are STUNNING!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*enedanyim* - Congrats on the Decollettes!  They are painful for sure, but they look fabulous on you!  They'll feel better after the break in a bit.

*Larissa *- AMAZING haul! You certainly did some damage in Paris .  Those nabuck simples are my favorites - the python is so soft and wonderful!

*PANda *- The CC look great, but I agree she could have done a better job.  I read on the DIY thread that she is going to fix it - so glad!


----------



## Star1231

I love the customized clic clacs Panda!  They're beautiful and you wear them so well!


----------



## rdgldy

perfect little spring shoes, camel horatio slings


----------



## LouboutinNerd

super cute, *rdgldy*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*misse*, thank you!

*duke*, merci hun!

*R*, hiii babe!! Thank youu!

*mishy*, hehe, thanks so much!

*lilmiss*, thank you dear!

*woody*, I love the lace and strass combo too, ^_^

*rdgldy*, thank ya kindly!

*honeyspice*, mercii beaucoup!

*louboutin*, :dances with you: Yay for happy endings!

*star*, ::blushes:: thank you sweety!

*rdgldy*, what a perfect CL staple!! The color is great!


----------



## BellaShoes

*rdgldy*... your new slings are fabulous, great skin match!

Off to see PANda's clic clac's....


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Louboutin Nerd, Panda* & *Bella*!


----------



## BellaShoes

PANda...your clic clac's are amazing! More rhinestones indeed.. but you can fix that!


----------



## LarissaHK

PANda_USC said:


> These shoes are new to me, my clic clacs that were rhinestoned to look like the press shoes Blake Lively wore last Fall. They need to have more stones added to it..the professional rhinestoner didn't so such a professional job, -__-.








*Panda* this shoes are stunning and they look perfect on your long leg


----------



## LarissaHK

rdgldy said:


> perfect little spring shoes, camel horatio slings







Beautifulfantastic colour


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*panda, *yay you finally got them!love the clic clacs!!

*rdgldy- *love the slingbacks!


----------



## LarissaHK

*lilmissb, enedanyim, nillacobain, Pamfitterknas, Noelgirl05, kett, BlondeBarbie, Dukeprincess, misselizabeth22, IIgin, dezynrbaglaydee, mishybelle, rdgldy, honeyspice, LouboutinNerd, PANda_USC*: thank you all of you for your compliments and sweet words Paris trip and visiting CL shop was really a big fun


----------



## clothingguru

*rdgldy:* very lovely on you cheeka! congrats!


----------



## Star1231

rdgldy said:


> perfect little spring shoes, camel horatio slings



Love the slingbacks, they're perfect.  The color complements your skin perfectly, congrats doll!


----------



## lilmissb

They suit you perfectly *rdgldy!*


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

clothingguru said:


> *adctd2onlnshpng:* WOWZA'Z!!!!!! They look amazing on you! So beautiful!!! Even better in person and the size is perfect! congrats!




 Thank you *Clothingguru* your very sweet


----------



## Chins4

Lots of gorgeous new additions as usual ladies - mine aren't quite as stunning but hey, $40 for CLs is still a bargain so here's couple of modelling pics of my new to me leopard pony hair slides


----------



## rdgldy

*larissa, clothing guru, star, lilmiss*-thanks!  I can't wait for warmer weather so I can break them out.


----------



## rdgldy

*chins*, they are adorable!!


----------



## lilmissb

They're so cute *Chins!!!* And such a bargain at that!


----------



## kett

Chins - what a bargain, congrats!

rdgldy - Love the slings, the color is fantastic

Panda - they are gorgeous! Can't wait to see them when they are done.


----------



## karwood

*Noe,* love all your lovelies, esp. your VP!!!
*Larissa,* That is my dream vacation!! Shopping at the CL boutiques in Paris and London. Love all your gorgeous purchases!
*PANda,* They are so gorgeous. I just wish she had done a better job the first time, but on the other hand I am glad she is going to fix them. 
*rdgldy,* love your camel Horatio sling! They are going to be perfect for spring and summer.
*chins,* your leopards flats are purrrr-fectly cute!


----------



## Stephanie***

hey ladies! i got my new CL Lima Red Velvet yesterday!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, thank you hun!! Cant wait to meet you next weekend!

*larissaHK*, ahh you flatter me too much darling! I don't have long legs, hahaha. 

*dezynr*, merci beaucoup!

*karwood*, thank you!! I wish she had done a better job the 1st time around too, >_<

*chins*, they're amazing! I love leopard print!

*stephanie*, that color is divine!


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you *Panda*


----------



## elfgirl

Everybody has been BUSY!  

Here are my last pair bought before my ban went into effect.  They were dubbed my "mystery CL mary janes" because no one seemed to know what the style name was.  Lo and behold, my shoes arrived with the original box. So, here are the Bibilolo in black nappa from the Spring '07 collection (please forgive the crap cell photos):


----------



## Stephanie***

^^ great office shoes!


----------



## ikaesmallz

I agree w/ *Stephanie*! Those look comfy & super cute *elf*!

OHHH and *Stephanie* I am drooling over your shoes! Wish I had the balls to pull that off! :shame:


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you ikaesmallz


----------



## clothingguru

*Chins:* $40.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats amazing~! They are so cute! congrats!

*elfgrirl*: very cute! perfect for work i bet! Congrats!

*Steph*: very nice modeling shots love! OW!


----------



## kett

Stephanie - so gorgeous!

elfgirl - Love them, they are such a cute and different style.


----------



## BellaShoes

Pretty Stephanie!


----------



## alyssa08

*PANda*!! the clic clacs are gorgeous. I love how you made the myth into reality  sorry you're not totally satisfied with them though. hope everything works out!

*rdgldy*, lovely new addition. I have a new little friend to match 

*chins*... $40?! and they are freaking adorable! I love flats and I also love leopard pony hair flats.

love the limas *stephanie*. super hot! I want.

*elf* I love the tights with your new shoes. the combination is perfect.

I have a new addition that I've waited much to long for. nude new simple 120s! does the nude look right? it's darker then I thought it would be but I'm also extremely pale.


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *Stephanie!* They look great on you!!

*elf* they're adorable! Love the tights as well.

*alyssa* they suit you really well!


----------



## BellaShoes

That is my favorite nude Alyssa... they are gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

*kett, karwood,* thank you!!
*alyssa*-your nudes are gorgeous!
*stephanie*-the limas look wonderful!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*alyssa, *love the nude simples!!!! I think they are great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*rdgldy, chins, elf, stephanie, alyssa*:  Gorgeous new additions ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My first CL purchase in 2 months!  The ban is OVER!  

After seeing them on the lovely *Compulsive*, I knew I had to have them....

*Lace Pigalles 100mm*


----------



## rdgldy

*Duke*, they are stunning!! I love them on you.


----------



## lilmissb

*DUKE!!!* They're too gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thank you *rdgldy and miss b!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

duke!!  i love them!!  they're gorgeous!


----------



## thithi

those are gorgeous* duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *moshi and thithi!*


----------



## brintee

*DUKE*


----------



## clothingguru

ALYSSA: GORGEOUS NUDES! NEVER GET SICK OF THAT COLOR!

DUKE: OMG!!!!! ever since i saw em on baggs i was like those are AMAZING!! CONGRATS. They look GREAT GREAT GREAT on you!


----------



## elfgirl

I love the strassed Clic Clacs, *PANda*!  That blue is sooooo beautiful.
*rdgldy*, I agree! Those will be fantastic Spring shoes.  They look really comfy!
The pony hair slides are so fun.  Congats, *chins*!
*Stephanie *-- YAY! I love the modeling pics!  That color is so gorgeous!
*alyssa*, the nude Simples look perfect on you.  Such a great pick! Congrats!
*Duke*, those piggies are stunning.  

Thank you *Stephanie*, *ikeasmallz*, *CG*, *kett*, *alyssa08*, *lilmissb*! (The tights are from Anthropologie, for those that commented on them. )


----------



## Ayala

Duke: Those are completely great ban busting shoes.  I love them on you, they look A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!


----------



## LarissaHK

*Dukeprincess*: gorgeous shoes


----------



## LarissaHK

*Stephanie***, elfgirl, alyssa08, Chins4*: all your shoes are beautiful, and each of them are very different and unusual, I really like the all
*karwood*: thank you, what a lovely avatar you have


----------



## Chins4

Thank you rdgldy, lilmiss, kett, karwood, panda, clothingguru, alyssa, duke, elfgirl & Larissa 

Stephanie - I love the Limas in that colour - it's such a rich jewel shade.
Elf, those are great work shoes - they look so comfy!
Alyssa - that nude is a perfect shade for you, congrats!
Duke - they are so beautiful - worthy ban-breakers LOL


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you* ladies*! 

Duke your new shoes are TDF!! congrats!!


----------



## natassha68

Gorgeous new additions Ladies


----------



## glitterglo

I had some major catching up to do!  Everyone's new CLs are beautiful!  Duke, LOVE those lace pigalles


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> My first CL purchase in 2 months!  The ban is OVER!
> 
> After seeing them on the lovely *Compulsive*, I knew I had to have them....
> 
> *Lace Pigalles 100mm*



*Duke*!!!  Way to breakout girly!!  Your lace Pigalles look beautiful on you!!


----------



## hydrohoki

LOVE them Duke!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Wow *duke* those are lovely shoes! So feminine!


----------



## kjbags

Love the Pigalles, *Duke*!


----------



## miss alice

Congratulations *Duke*!!! It is sooooo beautiful!!


----------



## miss alice

Stephanie*** said:


> hey ladies! i got my new CL Lima Red Velvet yesterday!!



so sexy!! congratulations!!!


----------



## miss alice

*alyssa*, I LOVE the nudes!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## miss alice

elfgirl said:


> Everybody has been BUSY!
> 
> Here are my last pair bought before my ban went into effect.  They were dubbed my "mystery CL mary janes" because no one seemed to know what the style name was.  Lo and behold, my shoes arrived with the original box. So, here are the Bibilolo in black nappa from the Spring '07 collection (please forgive the crap cell photos):




simply ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## miss alice

PANda_USC said:


> These shoes are new to me, my clic clacs that were rhinestoned to look like the press shoes Blake Lively wore last Fall. They need to have more stones added to it..the professional rhinestoner didn't so such a professional job, -__-.



Oh honey, it is STUNNING!!!!!! Congratulations, I love what the rhinestoner did..I know you dont think its 100% but I can't tell, I think its perfect!!!!


----------



## miss alice

Noegirl05 said:


> My newest additions!!! More pics in my thread!!!
> 
> Watersnake Hardwick VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watersnake Alta Arielle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Yoyo Zeppa Sling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marine Metal You Yous




WOW!!!! Congrats* Noe*!!!!


----------



## miss alice

LarissaHK said:


> Hello ladies, I seldom post here but I watched this thread very often and always admire your gorgeous shoes...this time I can also contibute to this thread as I've just came back from Paris London trip and I bought a few pair of CL's shoes. Here they are....
> 
> Four pair from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more from London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Sling 120 Suede, Turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....




OMG Larissa!!! STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Duke, your new pigalles are fabulous!


----------



## compulsive

*DUKE*! They look fabulous on you, shoe twin!  Aren't they just amazing IRL??


----------



## alyssa08

thanks ladies! 

duke your lace bouquet pigalles are stunning! I adore them. can't wait to see more purchases now that the ban's off


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you SO much *brintee, clothingguru, elf, ayala, larissa, chins, natasha, glitterglo, janced, hydro, ikaesmallz, kjbags, miss alice, bella, compulsive and alyssa*for all of your wonderful comments! 

*brintee:* Bet you weren't expecting Pigalles, huh?  And they aren't technically black! 

*Compulsive!* Hey there shoe twin! They are amazing!


----------



## brintee

I had no clue, but im soooooooooooooo glad you got these! Seriously, they are amazing.  I wish I had gotten them! They are the PERFECT pair to celebrate not breaking your ban! 



Dukeprincess said:


> *brintee:* Bet you weren't expecting Pigalles, huh?  And they aren't technically black!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

I wanted to post my new Bianca's I  just got but I wanted to say Thank you to everyone who complimented me on my Tahiti's , I have 2 toddlers so it's so hard to find the time to post on here  
Thank you for your kind words and compliments I enjoy reading your post 
*Clothingguru
nillacobain
savvysgirl
lilmissb
rdgldy *- BTW your archidiscos are gorgeous &  I Love the camel slingbacks !!! I am a patent leather sucker 
*kett
sobe2009
LornaLou
BellaShoes
karwood
LouboutinNerd*

if I forgot anyone please forgive me 

*LarissaHK* - Congrats on your purchase such beautiful pieces you chose! 
*Panda*- Omg your clic clacs Soooooo Gorgeous!!! wow!!! 
*Noegirl* - I love your watersnake additions and love love the Marine Metal you yous
*Duke* - those lace pigalles are so beautiful and classy! I love
*Alyssa08* - my favorite texture and color is patent nude , gorgeous! 
*elfgirl*- what an awesome pair ! they look very comfy 
*Stephanie*- sexy sexy shoe!!!
*Chins4*- Congrats what a steal of a deal !!!

 ok now time to share my new reveals , I love love love my Bianca's I think they are my favorite style ever however the fit is not the best and I am very confused about the sizing, the size 39.5's is what I went with (my tahiti's are 40) the toe box really hurts with the patents and there is alot of slippage going on even with the insoles. The beige leather ones don't hurt as much my SA @ Saks put a pad with an insole and also a heel grip and they seem better , I had him take the heel grip off because it was too weird for me but the adhesive from the heel grip seem to help keep my heel in , lol but a tiny bit  slippage still   the 39's I tried on still fit , I could walk in them but the toe box really hurt and had my toes curled up so I felt the 39.5 was the best bet? I'm going to re post this to the sizing forum to see if I can get some good advice because I really really love these shoes and I don't want to return them , ( I always hate returning especially because I love all my SA's )


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you, adctd2onlnshpng! your new additons are gorgeous. I have a pair of louboutins that hurt too and i just dont want to sell them because they are so hot (my MADs) and I will go through the pain lol
Sorry, but I don't have any advices for you


----------



## mal

A little Sunday AM Spring wake-up...
Banana time... for *Naked *


----------



## sara999

OMFG mAL!!!!!!!!!!! god. so gorgeous. you are killing it with that banana!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ahhhhh they are so beautiful I could just squeel with DELIGHT!! 

Gorgeous, SHOE TWIN!!!


----------



## mal

Aw, darlings *sara *and *naked*!!! Thanks, I have frequently needed a squeeeal smiley lol


----------



## elfgirl

OMG *mal*! Those deserve a kermit flail!


----------



## mal

*elfgirl!!!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

elfgirl said:


> OMG *mal*! Those deserve a kermit flail!


 
YES!! This is exactly what I did when I saw them!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Mal*- your Bananas are Bananas!  Congrats! I have the nude ones and I love them I wish I can buy more of the colors.


----------



## mal

Thanks, *adctd!!!* I LOVE your Biancas  I'm worried about your sizing issue. have you seen this thread???
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/warning-and-vent-about-the-bianca-491620.html
We all had a lot of stretching with the Biancas and everyone ended up sizing down and getting them initially tight...
what size are your Bananas?


----------



## rdgldy

*adctd2*-love the biancas on you!  Sorry they hurt so much.
*mal*, I adore the bananas-in fact the entire outfit is fabulous.  Who designed your top-it is gorgeous!!


----------



## mal

thanks, *rdgldy *it's Pucci, from Spring 2006... I wish they would have that designer back, but better for me that they don't  (Lacroix?)


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Adctd:* I really  those Biancas on you! 

*Mal:* Those Bananas are amazing!  And I love your blouse too! 

*Elf:*  ---> @Kermit.


----------



## shockboogie

Hey *mal*! Your bananas are so lovely!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*adctd:* Love your bianca's they look great on you! congrats!

*MAL: *WOWZA'S i love them!!!! They look amaZING on you!!! congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Mal*... your bananas are fantastic!

*Elf*... kermit is funny!

*adctd*... I have fallen head over heels () for Bianca's... for my Rouge I took .5 size down and the Marron Glace as well as Black Patent.. I took 1 full size down. Mine fit great right out of the box. Your situation sounds like my adverse reaction to Rolando's.
Although the Bianca will stretch.. a 6 inch heel is ALOT to manage if they do not fit perfectly... I hope they work out for you....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*adctd, *love your Bianacas, sorry for all the trouble you are having with the sizes. I hope it works out.

*mal, *love the Bananas! your whole outfit is so cute and ready for Spring!


----------



## lilmissb

*adctd* love the biancas on you, great colours.

Congrats on lavender nanas *mal!* So jealous... 

Great call *elf!* I love Kermit!!


----------



## mal

*Thank you ladies! *
*Duke
shock
clothingguru
Bella
dezyner*
Hey,* lilmiss!!!* I'm so sorry they weren't available in your size 
I am so ready for Spring... except these 10 lbs that have crept up starting with TG dinner!!! Hope it doesn't take 4 months to get it off!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

mal said:


> Thanks, *adctd!!!* I LOVE your Biancas  I'm worried about your sizing issue. have you seen this thread???
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/warning-and-vent-about-the-bianca-491620.html
> We all had a lot of stretching with the Biancas and everyone ended up sizing down and getting them initially tight...
> what size are your Bananas?



*Mal* my Bananas are size 39.5 but I can't walk in them they are really slipping out even with the insoles but they go perfect with almost all of my evening & cocktail Dresses so I have to just live with it  I have to have them put heel grips. The size 39 in the bananas  were squashing my toes too much. I need to figure it out with the Biancas because I plan on wearing those like all the time  I saw that thread last week and tried to find it again last night but couldn't , Thank you so much ! I will have to subscribe to it


----------



## Noegirl05

Mal- you look amazing girl!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*adcted*, thank you! And congrats on your two pairs of biancas! I really like the beige color!

*mal*, the bananas look gorgeous on you! And with that Chanel reissue,


----------



## mal

*Noegirl *and *PANda,*  thanks, sweethearts!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

LOVE the pigalle's Duke, and Mal, OMG the banana's...


----------



## mal

*rdgldy *they are perfect for spring, and SO practical 
*chins *I love the leopard flats!
*stephanie * all I can say!
*elfgirl  *they look so cool with those tights- I truly love it 
*alyssa *  The Nude simples look wonderful on you
*Duke*! The Pigalles  I die they are so gorgeous on you...
THANK YOU, *MissE...*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Chins*, I love the slides!  Are they flats?  They look SO comfy!

*Stephanie* - The color on those Limas is gorgeous!  They are so rich looking.

*elf* - Those Bibilolo are so cool!  I love them for the office or just running errands - the low heel must be great to wear!

*alyssa* - those nude NS are beautiful against your skin tone!

*Duke* - OMG, those pigalles.....I don't even have words.  I am such a sucker for lace (especially on Pigalles) and the lace bouquet is simply stunning.  Congrats!

*adcrd2onlnshpng* - The Biancas are gorgeous!  I don't have the biancas so I can't help with sizing, but I hope you can make them work!
*
mal* - Those Bananas are HOT!!!  Love, love love the purple color!


----------



## kett

Mal the Banana's are insane. I love that color.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Mal and LouboutinNerd:*  Thank you!   I love the lace too, it is so dreamy!


----------



## brintee

*adctd*, I really hope you can make your Biancas work because they are GORGEOUS!!
*Mal*, the Bananas are TDF. And the whole outfit looks so pretty on you, congrats!


----------



## mal

*LouboutinNerd, kett* and *brintee!* Thanks so much! I almost walked out of the house in them today  I'll wait a few more weeks I think...


----------



## blings726

mishybelle said:


> This has been long overdue, but here are pics of my black napa Greissimo platform pumps. Sorry, for the poor picture quality, they were taken using my iPhone. These are my first CL's... I was hoping to make the Lady Gres my first pair, but unfortunately, they stopped making them?? I got these at the end of 2009. Modeling pics and pics of my black Zoupis to come soon.


 

 beautiful! I am looking like crazy for these in nude! Where did you buy yours? What is your normal size and what size did you buy in these?


----------



## karwood

*stephanie,* You certainly DO love your Limas (LOL!) and I don't blame you! Congrats, they are fab!
*elf,* your Bibilolo are very lovely!
*alyssa,* love your nude NS!
*duke,* your lace Pigalles are beautiful!
*adcdt,* the sizing of the Biancas are "off the charts". Everybody has had some sizing issues with them. I got my nappa/patent/exotoc Biancas in my old VP size, but I had to one full suze down for my suede Biancas. They seem to fit everybody differently.Go figure.
*mal,* First, LOOOOOVE your lavender Bananas! Second, where on earth did you find them? I am hoping there is hidden stash of lavender Bananas hiding somewhere besides in the BH boutique, cuz I already  know they don't have my size. *elf,* the "Kermit Flail' !!! That is too freakin hilarious:lolots:


----------



## mal

Thanks, *karwood*, awww it was BH... someone else in the world must have them!?


----------



## lilmissb

^ No one does, BH were the only ones who did get them in that colour. How do I know this? A friend & I have tried calling everywhere for them....


----------



## PANda_USC

Samiras in Aurora Borealis Strass!


----------



## shockboogie

*PANda,* they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## woody

_PANda_ - totally unfreakinbelieveable. Stunning!


----------



## clothingguru

*G!!!!!!: *G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S!!!!! YAY there here!


----------



## karwood

PANda_USC said:


> Samiras in Aurora Borealis Strass!


 

*PANda,*  they are absolutely exquisite!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Karwood* thank you so much for the sweet compliment! 

Wowza *Panda!* Those are stunning!  Love the sparkle in your modeling pic!


----------



## Noegirl05

Panda- I never tire of looking at those!!! Congrats!


----------



## Canarybling

I love the strass panda they look amazing on you!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *Panda* they're freakin' gorgeous!!!!

OT but love your changing avi *shock!*


----------



## shockboogie

Hehe.. Thanks *lilmissb*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*panda, *they are fantastic!


----------



## PyAri

Panda, LOVE LOVE LOVE your new addition, congrats!


----------



## PyAri

I hardly ever post pics of my purchases, but I'm so in love with this green and I just have to share! Thank you *JSG *for posting these!  and to the SO for the pics.


----------



## BellaShoes

They are gorgeous PyAri!


----------



## BellaShoes

PANda... amazing!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Panda*, how fabulous!!
*PyAri*-I love the green!


----------



## clothingguru

Pyari! LOVE THE GREEn!!!! CONGRATS! 
i need me a pair seeing as green is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Pyari, *what a beautiful green! congrats!


----------



## cts900

*Pyari!*  I L-O-V-E the green.  One of my very favorite colors of ALL TIME!

*PANda*...those are just OUT of this WORLD beautiful.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Panda


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock R*, thank you so much sweety!!

*woody*, hehe, thank you!

*clothing R*, yayaya! I know right?! After two months of waiting, they're finally here!!! I'm so happy!!!

*karwood*, merci beaucoup!!

*dukeprincess*, thank you so much!

*Noe*, I never tire of looking at samiras in AB either! They were the first pair of CLs that made my jaw drop! I still cant believe I found a brand new pair!

*canary*, you're too kind! 

*lilmissb*, thank you!!! And can you imagine someone rocking the samiras with an Hermes fuchsia gator CDC with SHW? :: wink nudge::

*dezynr*, thank you love!

*pyAri*, thank you!!!! And wow, that green is so saturated and rich! Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!(Green is one of my fave colors)

*bella*, thank you sweety! 4 more days!!!

*rdgldy*, thank you dear!

*cts*, thank youu!! I'm so smitten with them, hehehe

*misselizabeth*, ehehehe, I wish there was an icon of a smiley with a mop to wipe drool, !


----------



## cindy74

panda i can even look at them sooo freaking beautiful


----------



## lilmissb

PANda_USC said:


> lilmissb, thank you!!! And can you imagine someone rocking the samiras with an Hermes fuchsia gator CDC with SHW? :: wink nudge::


TOTALLY!!! It will look HAWT 

*PyAri* those MC's are stunning! Great pics too.


----------



## Noegirl05

Pyari- shoe twin!!! Didn't I tell you that green was amazing! I love mine! I have a beautiful yellow dress for summer that just really makes them pop!


----------



## brintee

*Panda*, the AB strass is so breathtaking! Im so happy they finally arrived!
*pyari*, the green MCs are so cute! Love them!


----------



## Miss_Q

PANda_USC said:


> Samiras in Aurora Borealis Strass!


 

Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## PyAri

Thank you *Bella*, *rgdldy*, *cg*, *dezynrbaglaydee*, *cts900*, *panda*, *lilmissb*, *noe*, and *brintee.*  I'm so excited to wear them =)


----------



## kett

Panda, they are like... amazing. Congrats, girl.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*PyAri:* OMG I am in love!  Modeling pics please!


----------



## Miss_Q

PyAri said:


> I hardly ever post pics of my purchases, but I'm so in love with this green and I just have to share! Thank you *JSG *for posting these!  and to the SO for the pics.


 

Gorgeous color!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*PANda* - strass queen - they are stunning!!  Congrats!

*PyAri* - LOVE the green on those MC - the color fits the shoe perfectly!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cindy*, thanks so much!

*brintee*, thank you! I'm so happy they're finally with meeeeeeeee. I like wearing them around the house, hehe

*miss Q*, thanks dear!

*kett*, thank you shoe twinny(maggies)!

*louboutinnerd*, merci beaucoup! Heheh, and thanks for giving me that title, lol


----------



## ilovetoshop

nude patent yolandas 120mm...


----------



## clothingguru

^ very very nice *ilovetoshop!* I never get sick of NUDE!


----------



## lilmissb

^^ Congrats on a beautiful pair!


----------



## rdgldy

*ilovetoshop*-really nice!!


----------



## Noegirl05

I love to shop~ I LOVE them I was thinking of getting them in camel!


----------



## elfgirl

*Noe *-- WOW.   I don't know how I missed FOUR new pairs! No wonder you're on the purse hunt now. I covet your marine metal You Yous. 

*adctd*, I love the Biancas.  I hope you figure out the sizing for them!

*PANda*, *PANda*, *PANda*. You must stop buying these fantastically beautiful shoes! You are killing me! The Samiras are gorgeous!

*PyAri *-- That green is TDF! 

Nudes are some of my favorites, *ilovetoshop*! Those look great on you!

Thanks *Larissa*, *Chins*, *miss alice*, *adctd*, *mal*, *LouboutinNerd*, and *karwood* for the compliments on the Bibilolos. They're great for comfort and I love that style.

I'm glad so many people enjoyed Kermit! Everyone needs a good Kermit flail now and again!


----------



## Noegirl05

Elf- thank you it's now 5 pair with the rouge archis


----------



## ilovetoshop

Noegirl05 said:


> I love to shop~ I LOVE them I was thinking of getting them in camel!


Thank you so much! This is my first pair and I'm totally hooked now...Do they come in camel?? Go for it, they fit tts as well~


----------



## LornaLou

Panda they are absolutely AMAZING! I can see strass all the time and never ever get bored of it


----------



## PANda_USC

*elfgirl*, hahaha, thank you dear!

*lorna*, same here! I'm addicted to strass,


----------



## katmcpheefan91

mal those are incredible. are they lavender patent?


----------



## mal

yes, it is a delicious color; thank you


----------



## phiphi

ladies, i have been absent from forum for a while, but it was sooo fantastic to see you with beautiful new additions that all took my breath away!


----------



## kett

Yay! My bone Madame Claudes just arrived! The mailman won't come to our door because he is afraid of our dogs so he just left the "sorry we missed you" slip in the mailbox. I grabbed the mail and saw the slip, looked down the street and saw the mailman a few blocks away and, seeing this whole situation, my DH sprinted off after him. He caught up with the mailman and brought my new shoes home to me. 

Just wanted to share the funny story - off to take pics.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ Your DH is great!!! LOL mine woulda made me go get them myself


----------



## kett

He is way, way too nice to me. I love him to bits.

I loved these but kind of forgot about them, but I always wanted to add them to my collection because they are such a great classic. Then I remembered how cute they were when I saw them on Jessica Biel in Valentines Day, so I snatched them up off of the Bay:












I thought these would lean towards white, but I have self tanner on right now and I think when I don't have tanner on they will be almost nude on me:






And one with one of our menacing dogs (we don't allow them on the furniture, which is why she has a nervous look on her face - she is waiting for me to tell her to get down).


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^those are beautiful!!!! they look great on you!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*kett* I _LOVE_ it!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Kett- I love!


----------



## rdgldy

*Kett*, they are so pretty in bone.


----------



## rdgldy

Bridgitte trash espadrilles, 130mm, E-bay:


----------



## clothingguru

*Kett:* they are gorgeous!!!! Love that color! And what a cut pic with the Doggy  Love it!

*rdgldy:* cute espadrilles cheeka!!!! Very springy!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*kett* they look fabulous on you!!! Your DH is DEFINITELY a life long keeper!! 

That trash print is so pretty *rdgldy!* Just right in time for spring


----------



## TwiggyStar

*kett* love your shoes! great style and color!! They look great on you too!  And your doggy is sooo cute!! I love great danes!!


----------



## mal

*kett*, so gorgeous! Mail carrier is kinda lame...
*rdgldy*, so cool! You've managed to show me another CL I never knew of...


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *lilmiss, mal, twiggy and clothingguru.*  I love all the trash-mules, booties, Cate, etc.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*rdgldy- *congrats! your new espadrilles are perfect for Spring!

*kett- *love the new madame claudes!!!


----------



## karwood

*ilovetoshop,* congrats on your first pair! Excellent and fabulous choice!
*kett,* love your nude MC! They look very lovely on you!
*rdgldy,*  You always the find most fabulous and  HTF styles on eBay! I love them and  they are going to be perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## Star1231

kett-The MCs are exquisite and your dog is just so sweet with his expression!  

rdgldy-What a find, they're lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## elfgirl

What a great DH, *kett*!  Those MC look fantastic on you.  I can see why they'd been on your wishlist!  

*rdgldy*, I saw those on ebay and wondered if a tPFer would get them.  So cute for summer!


----------



## hydrohoki

kett, I want your dog! i'll take the shoes too


----------



## carlinha

OMG some serious eye candy here! 

gorgeous purchases ladies


----------



## PyAri

kett said:


> Yay! My bone Madame Claudes just arrived! The mailman won't come to our door because he is afraid of our dogs so he just left the "sorry we missed you" slip in the mailbox. I grabbed the mail and saw the slip, looked down the street and saw the mailman a few blocks away and, seeing this whole situation, my DH sprinted off after him. He caught up with the mailman and brought my new shoes home to me.
> 
> Just wanted to share the funny story - off to take pics.


 
Lol what a great DH! Congrats on the new shoes they look great.
rdgldy, what a great find, they look great!


----------



## kett

Noegirl05, ikaesmallz, misselizabeth22, clothingguru, dezynrbaglaydee, karwood, Star1231, elfgirl and PyAri 

rdgldy - thanks and I love the trash espadrilles! I didn't know espadrilles came in that style. Perfect for spring (come on spring!)

hydrohoki - haha, there are some days I would give her to you! 

lilmissb - thank you! Yes he is, any man that is willing to sprint after shoes is amazing. 

TwiggyStar - Thanks, I love Dane's too, I always wanted one when I was a kid, they are such great dogs.

mal - My mail carrier is extremely lame. He looks like Ron Jeremy and he will either avoid any house with a dog (even if the dogs are inside) and make you pick up your packages at the post office or he will chuck any package he has over the fence from the safety of his truck. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## elfgirl

kett said:


> mal - My mail carrier is extremely lame. *He looks like Ron Jeremy* and he will either avoid any house with a dog (even if the dogs are inside) and make you pick up your packages at the post office or he will chuck any package he has over the fence from the safety of his truck. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok, ok, I got part two to my March combo. Wasn't really sure I wanted to keep either one, but I am keeping them!  Since I had budgeted a certain amount I used the money to buy me 2pc!

First, I tracked the globe high and low and found them!! I was planning to turn these into my version of the Moonbows, but am not sure. WARNING MAJOR TOE CLEAVAGE! Parental discretion is advised! lol

March search is complete!

Yopi 100mm Black Patent!
































Last but not least! Snagged these oldie but goodies from Bluefly for 185!

Black and yellow graffiti flats! So comfy!


----------



## hydrohoki

kett said:


> . He looks like Ron Jeremy and he will either avoid any house with a dog (even if the dogs are inside) and make you pick up your packages at the post office or he will chuck any package he has over the fence from the safety of his truck. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.



because flying package + dog always turns out well


----------



## elfgirl

That's some toe cleavage on those Yopis, *Jimmy*, but they look fantastic!  I think they'd make great DIY moonbows if you decide to do it.  Love the flats, too!


----------



## kett

hydrohoki said:


> because flying package + dog always turns out well



Right? I want to tell the mailman that it isn't the dog that he needs to be afraid of.... :devil:

Jimmy - the yopi are beautiful, that thin strap across the toe makes them so unique from the usual peep toe. Congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks, kett and elf!!

Elf - I am really undecided on the monnbow thing! Surprisingly, I am starting to lose my love for them. I wonder how would the bow work with the low cut? Who knows? If I don't like the bow, I can always take them off!


----------



## clothingguru

Nice newbie's* Jimmy!*!! Love the flats they are too cute! And that is some definite parental advisory shoe! hehe. Very nice choices!


----------



## Noegirl05

Jimmy- I love your march!!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

PANda_USC said:


> Samiras in Aurora Borealis Strass!


 

beautiful!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Great purchases *jimmy!* Love that March is a twofer!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks Noe and LMB!

I really, really tried to make June a two-fer because I can justify them being a Gemini (still may do this tho), but I could not pass up the price on the flats!


----------



## SassySarah

I totally have a new addiction, this is my third pair of CL's in 3 weeks and 4 weeks ago I'd never owned a pair.  I need an honest opinion though, is my skin tone ok with the nude color Altadama?  I love the way this shoe feels, maybe my most comfy ones so far!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassy - I think you can pull them off! As long as you are not trying to match to your skin tone and more so clothing, I think they are keepers!


----------



## cts900

OMG, I have been away too long!

*ilovetoshop:* The yolandas are incredibly beautiful!
*kett:* My absolute favorite CL color ever!
*rdgldy:* Those espadrilles have some PERSONALITY!  I adore them!!
*jimmy:* What to say?  Those are ridiculously sexy peeps and I am a big fan of all patterns of the graffiti flats...love 'em!
*SassySarah*: I adore ADs and I think the color is actually a lovely contrast.  I have the same skin/shoe color combo in many shoes and think it is gorgeous!

Mine are not nearly as exciting as any of yours, but they were a sorely missing staple in my tiny collection.

*Nude Simple 100*
NIB ebay find
I have used a flash and have olive skin so they look lighter in pics than in person.
Got them TTS and they are _perfection_...


----------



## nillacobain

*jimmyshoogirl*, I actually love the Yopis toe cleavage! Congrats on both your new CLs!

*cts900*, congrats! They look amazing on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*dezy, karwood, star, elfgirl, pyAri, kett, cts*-Thanks!  They are a little tight but I will make them work!
*Jimmy,* I love your purchases-they are both keepers!
*cts*-the nude simples are beautiful.
*sassysarah*, lovely!


----------



## nillacobain

rdgldy said:


> Bridgitte trash espadrilles, 130mm, E-bay:


 
*rdgldy*, oh gosh ... I've never seen these in 130 mm!!! They're so cute!

I *NEED* a pair of CLs espadrilles in my life!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*cts*: beautiful new addition! they look lovely on your feet!

*sassysarah*: love the atladama's....they look great on you!

yay to new purchases!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

CTS! i love them!!! i'm so happy to see a non-patent again- it reminds me how gorgeous the true leather is!

sassy- those ADs are beautiful!


----------



## cts900

*clothing:* Thank you!  I always think my feet are ugly so _truly_ I appreciate the compliment!
*rdgldy:* Thanks so much.  What a _compliment_ coming from one of the queens!!!
*nilla:* You are always so kind to me.  Thank you, love!
*Nerdy:* It is so funny that you say that because when I took them out of the box, they almost looked weird to me.  I guess I am so used to patent that I forgot about the true beauty of the leather also.  Thank you for the kind words.  

You ladies are the best!!


----------



## hydrohoki

cts900 SHOE TWINS! I got mine today too.


----------



## lilmissb

Great purchases *sassy* & *cts!* They look fabulous on you girls!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*cts*


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks everyone! I definitely think the nude Altadamas are a keeper.  Especially since they were a "steal" on Bluefly at 30% off, last ones and in my size, it was a sign!!!  I'm thinking of wearing them with black and navy colors and they will be great!  I'm getting my new Claude Maters and Wallis soled with red vibrams right now, will post pics when I get them back!


----------



## brintee

*rdgldy*, the wedges are so cute and fun for summer!
*sassy*, love the ADs!
*CTS*, the Simples really are perfection, congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks cts, nilla, and rdg!!


I just had a chance to go back and see everyones purchases! I soo far behind and cannot remember half of what I've seen but of course CL girls can do no wrong in my eyes! Fab purchases everyone!


----------



## cts900

*hydrohoki: *Don't you just love them?  They are so simple, chic, and functional!!  I love having a twin. 
*lilmissb:* Thanks!  I _feel_ fabulous .
*rdgldy:* Right back at'cha sister! 
*brintee:* I have wanted a pair as a staple forEVER but could never find them in nude.  I find them to be a flawless shoe. Soooooooo in love with something soooooo simple .  Thanks for being so sweet!


----------



## ilovetoshop

cts900- Thanks you are soo kind and I am loving the simple 100's...Nude is just the perfect color forthe spring and summer. I am totally obsessed and on to the next one....

Sassysarah)- AD's are just divine! They look fab on you!


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, love.  There is always a next one, isn't there?


----------



## mal

hydrohoki said:


> because flying package + dog always turns out well


----------



## mal

*jimmy*, the Yopis are very hot! And great deal on the flats, adorable...
*SassySarah*, I love the Nude ADs; you will get tons of wear out of them!
*cts*, the Nude Simples are gorgeous!
*hydro*, love yours too, the avi pic is lovely!


----------



## clothingguru

*cts:* YOUR crazy! Your feet are FAR from ugly! And trust me...ive seen some UGLY feet! hehe.


----------



## cts900

thanks *mal*, i know they are not fancy but they are my new best friends! 
*clothing*...if you saw them out of my shoes, you might change your mind.  i have always liked the shape of my feet but years of poor fitting shoes in my youth and heels in my adulthood have left their mark!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ oh i totally understand!!! I am young and my feet are already showing signs of bumps on the toes and all! Oh well...at least we will always look good in our closed toed heels! hehe


----------



## immashoesaddict

URM *CTS*..you havent seen mine i think thats apart of the reason why i LURVE shoes :yuck:


----------



## elfgirl

*Sara *-- Love them! ADs always seemed like really easy heels to wear.  I think they look great on you!

*CTS *-- Ooooh, you make me want a pair of these.  I love the regular leather vs. all the patent we've seen.  So gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## misselizabeth22

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1046479&stc=1&d=1268407386


----------



## karwood

*jimmy,* love the March shoes!!! The Yopis and the Grafitti flats are fabulous. 
*cts900,* your nude Simples looks perfect on you! Congrats!
*misse,* love the color! Congrats!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks again ladies!  I must put myself on a ban though.  I accidentally bought my 4th pair of CL's in 3 weeks, again I had zero last month. Will post pics later of my new black patent New Simples!  Oh where am I going to wear all of these babies???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks Kar and mal!!!

Congrats, misselizabeth!


----------



## lilmissb

love turquoise E!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Sassy*... love the nude AD! Congrats...

*CTS*... the simples are always a great choice, they look lovely.

*JIMMY*!!!! LOVE THEM!! My heart sings for any black patent CL..they look divine on you.. and you know the graffiti flats make us shoe twins!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yay!! Shoe twins!!  I really want them in black/white, red if they make them, silver and any other combo. I have them in gold already so I need to continue on trying to complete my graffiti family of flats!


----------



## clothingguru

*misselizabeth*: what a pop color! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Ok I'm up to 2 new pairs of CL's in 2 days, 4 pairs in 3 weeks.  I officially have to stop for now because I had zero last until 3 weeks ago that first pair of Mater Claudes which got me addicted!  I'm posting pics of my New Simples 120 I fell in love with today at Saks, and better photos of my new Altadamas which came from Bluefly yesterday.


----------



## mal

Oops, *Sassy!* Oh, well; where will you wear them? Everywhere!
*MissE*- congrats they are beautiful! That was easy, huh?


----------



## ilovetoshop

Sassysarah-Love the new simples and AD's..They look absolutely gorgeous on you!!! Do the new simples run tts? What size did you end up getting?


----------



## woody

SassySarah said:


> Ok I'm up to 2 new pairs of CL's in 2 days, 4 pairs in 3 weeks. I officially have to stop for now because I had zero last until 3 weeks ago that first pair of Mater Claudes which got me addicted! I'm posting pics of my New Simples 120 I fell in love with today at Saks, and better photos of my new Altadamas which came from Bluefly yesterday.


 
You have chosen some lovely classic styles and colours. I'm sure you will get your money's worth out of those pairs  Love them, great choices


----------



## PANda_USC

*sassy*, they look fabulous on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*sara:* VERY nice cheeka! Great purchases! They look great on you!


----------



## carlinha

some very lovely shoes on here ladies!!!  

here's my recent addition, *lace bouquet lady claude 120*


----------



## SassySarah

ilovetoshop said:


> Sassysarah-Love the new simples and AD's..They look absolutely gorgeous on you!!! Do the new simples run tts? What size did you end up getting?



ilovetoshop - Yes the New Simples are tts and comfortable.  I got a 39 and wear an 8.5 or 9 in real life.  So far 3 of my 4 pairs I've purchased are 39.  The Wallis I got a 39.5 and the toe is still tight but working on breaking them in.


----------



## SassySarah

Woody, Panda, Clothingguru thank you so much!  Yes so far I have chosen 4 classic styles.  I think the next ones I will branch out, live on the edge a little!  

Carlinha - loving the lace lady claudes!


----------



## clothingguru

very nice new additions *Car*!!!! Those shoes are so elegant


----------



## cts900

You ladies are the BEST! 

*clothing* and *imma*: Hey...like I always say (and my mom always told me), it hurts to be beautiful! 
*elf: *thanks, dear.  they were comfy and functional right out of the box with NO breaking in.  i think they belong in every woman's closet!
*misse:* that color is TDF!  I love it!
*Karwood:* I have drooled over your slideshow *soooooo* many times; thank you for the kind compliment! 
*Bella:* thank you!!  i am so relieved to _finally_ have gotten this staple in my collection!
*carlinha:* O-M-F-G! I just LOVE them!!! Sooooooooo dreamy and romantic.......


----------



## clothingguru

^^ true DAT!


----------



## mal

*carlinha!*  One word: Pretty!


----------



## misselizabeth22

mal said:


> Oops, *Sassy!* Oh, well; where will you wear them? Everywhere!
> *MissE*- congrats they are beautiful! That was easy, huh?



LOL, Oh Mal, I  you!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you *Jimmy,Karwood,Lilmissb, Clothing, and cts* You ladies are so sweet, thanks for letting me share! 

*C*- I love them!! Congratulations on a gorgeous pair!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Carlinha... so pretty, congrats.


----------



## carlinha

thanks guys!  i'm glad i finally pulled the trigger on these!


----------



## Shainerocks

carlinha said:


> some very lovely shoes on here ladies!!!
> 
> here's my recent addition, *lace bouquet lady claude 120*



They are lovely!! Carla, you have great taste.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha, sassy, misselizabeth* love the new additions!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh *C!!!* You've reignited my LB dreams again. Between you and Alice I'm gonna be getting these before I know it. The LC's are a very easy shoe to wear!


----------



## enedanyim

LouboutinNerd said:


> *enedanyim* - Congrats on the Decollettes!  They are painful for sure, but they look fabulous on you!  They'll feel better after the break in a bit.
> 
> *Larissa *- AMAZING haul! You certainly did some damage in Paris .  Those nabuck simples are my favorites - the python is so soft and wonderful!
> 
> *PANda *- The CC look great, but I agree she could have done a better job.  I read on the DIY thread that she is going to fix it - so glad!




I tried stretching them out by wearing socks. My toes were so painful I couldn't bear it :cry:. So I ended up taking them to a cobbler to get stretched. I don't know how you girls do it! CLs are so beautiful but can be painful at times.  Props to you gals! :urock:


----------



## enedanyim

mishybelle said:


> Thank you, *LouboutinNerd*, I totally agree!
> 
> *Noe, Larissa* - OMG,
> 
> *Panda* - those sparkles are nuts, congrats!
> 
> *Eneda* - are those black patent, napa or suede Decolletes? I'm interested in a pair (potentially) myself! They look awesome, but so classic.




They are suede. (Thank God b/c they'll stretch easier) I've told myself to invest in some simple classic shoes.


----------



## Chins4

carlinha said:


> here's my recent addition, *lace bouquet lady claude 120*


 
 STUNNING!


----------



## Chins4

New additions - Yobatrice in Linen and Ring Lizard


----------



## Noegirl05

Carlinha- gorgeous!!!

Chins- congrats! They look great on you


----------



## rdgldy

*T,* those are beautiful!!  I love this style so much.
*C*, gorgeous again!!


----------



## phiphi

ladies, this is such a fun thread! everyone has gotten some exquisite CLs! congratulations!

*kett*!! perfect for spring and summer! 

*jmmy* - wowzas for the March babies!! 

*cts* - love the simples! totally gorgeous on you!

*missE* - that turquoise! what a fabulous colour!

*sassy* - i heart your two gorgeous classics! 

*carlinha* - the LC are simply stunning!!

*chins* - le sigh! another beautiful addition!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ok, ok, I got part two to my March combo. Wasn't really sure I wanted to keep either one, but I am keeping them! Since I had budgeted a certain amount I used the money to buy me 2pc!
> 
> First, I tracked the globe high and low and found them!! I was planning to turn these into my version of the Moonbows, but am not sure. WARNING MAJOR TOE CLEAVAGE! Parental discretion is advised! lol
> 
> March search is complete!
> 
> Yopi 100mm Black Patent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least! Snagged these oldie but goodies from Bluefly for 185!
> 
> Black and yellow graffiti flats! So comfy!


 
love the new additions *jimmy! *I like the idea of a 2-fer for June since you are a Gemini, I think I will try that one too since I'm a Gemini as well!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks, phi!!

Dezynr - Thanks! I am not a Gemini! I was just trying to make an excuse for the two pairs in one moth! lol But, you should totally buy two pair. One for each personality! lol

Carlinha, Lovely, lovely pair!! I absolutely love the lace bouquet!! Such a pretty, sexy, and feminine shoe! 

Chin - Congrats!!


----------



## babysweetums

ooooh carlinha i love those, i seriously need something with that lace for myself im loveing it so much! where did those come from if you dont mind me asking? i love the style =)


----------



## carlinha

babysweetums said:


> ooooh carlinha i love those, i seriously need something with that lace for myself im loveing it so much! where did those come from if you dont mind me asking? i love the style =)



thanks everyone!!!

*baby* the LC was a NM exclusive.  it also comes in lady page, pigalle, and ronda dina

btw, *jimmy*, those yopis look STUNNING on you.  such a sexy shoe!  it will be fine either way if you put the bows or not.

*chins* - i know you're not crazy about the yobatrice but they are very pretty and unique


----------



## cts900

*chins:* those are incredibly unique, first time i have seen them and i am already a big fan!
*phi: *thanks, love.  isn't it just THE MOST versatile and easy to wear shoe ever??!!


----------



## karwood

*sassy,* your NS and AD's both look very lovely on you!
*carlinha,* your lace bouquet LC are beautiful!! And as usual, they look amazing on you!
*chins,* love your linen and lizard yobatrice! I am surprised to read you are not too crazy about them. I think they are beautiful!


----------



## babysweetums

new shoes! (more pictures and modeling pics in my thread =)
lady gres


----------



## babysweetums

miss clichy


----------



## babysweetums

rolando


----------



## babysweetums

declic 140


----------



## babysweetums

banana


----------



## babysweetums

ariella talon


----------



## babysweetums

ariella clou


----------



## mal

*babysweetums!!!*


----------



## babysweetums

mal


----------



## babysweetums

hee heee


----------



## karwood

Love your latest additions! Congrats!


----------



## sara999

gorgeous! i love the LG, i keep thinking about getting a pair


----------



## babysweetums

thank you karwood and sara!  xoxoxoxoo


----------



## carlinha

hahahahha *baby* i love the group shot of all the boxes!  you've been on a roll missy!  congrats on the great pairs


----------



## savvysgirl

Love them all *baby*! LOVE that last shot


----------



## cindy74

men o men we are  in heaven


----------



## Stephanie***

Come and see:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ally-stephanies-little-collection-568595.html

Now i also have my collection thread haha


----------



## Noegirl05

Wow baby simply amazing!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Chins* ok so you're not crazy about them but I think they look great on you!

Congrats on your massive haul *baby!* Love the box shot!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow baby you have been quite the busy one, eh? lol Congrats on the new pairs!!

What is the actual number and name color of the LGs if you don't mind me asking?! Thx


----------



## clothingguru

WOW!* BABY!!*!! You went on a shopping rampage i see!!! Love all your new additions! ESPECIALLY the NUDE banana's!!!!!! They are amazing! congrats! 
*
Chins4*: Great new purchases! They look amazing on you!


----------



## jeshika

It was a lousy day here at NYC (rain... rain... and more rain)... DBF and i went to the west village for brunch (yum fatty crab!) and the horatio boutique was just around the corner so i thought it was time to check out the boutique and all the lovely beauties and maybe get my first CL! and guess what i found? 

the store was surprisingly busy for such a crappy day... but i approached one of the SAs and gave her a very vague description of what i was looking for (i.e. first pair, something in black or nude, im not sure what my actual cl size is. haha) but she was surprisingly sweet and got me a pair of VPs in black and nude, a pair of simples in black and a pair of decolletes in black. i really liked that she left me alone to try but came back every couple of minutes to answer any questions i had and gave me really good pointers on what was important for a good fit. After playing around for about 30 minutes I narrowed it down to the kid simples and decollete. and then she brought these babies out:

Presenting my nude decolletes! 






















enjoy!!!

i'm probably going to get the simples (and maybe the nude VPs next)! o my, i'm going down slippery slope, ain't i?


----------



## clothingguru

*jeshika:* They are GORGEOUS! Congrats on your first pairs! The perfect first pair!!!!! They look great on you! You must be extatic!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the nudes *jeshikar*!

*Baby*... my goodness, what a haul! Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *BellaShoes*!

OMG yes, *clothingguru*! I've always LOVED the CL nudes and was absolutely thrilled that they had it in my size. they fit perfectly!


----------



## PANda_USC

*baby*, congrats on the greal haul! Those ariella clous are gorgeous! AND BOOM, look at all of those boxes!! O_O!!!!! Amazing!


----------



## carlinha

*jeshika*, OMG they are PERFECT on you!!!  the perfect nude!


----------



## thithi

love the nude *jeshika*!!


----------



## cts900

*jeshika:* they are stunning!  Congrats!

*baby: *already commented in your collection thread but let me just say again....!!!


----------



## mal

*jeshika*, sounds like a fun trip to Horatio! And the shoes you came away with are just divine. Congrats


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow ladies! great new additions! congrats!


----------



## alyssa08

wow, I thought nude decolletes were like a myth or something lol gorgeous! congrats


----------



## kjbags

*Jeshika*, love the Decolletes on you! 

They certainly won't be your last pair


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *jeshika!* They look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Chins4

Thank you ladies - clothingguru, lilmiss, karwood, cts900, carlinha, jimmy, phiphi, rdgldy and Noe  

They are so pretty but they are just not doing it for me *sigh*. Onto the next pair 

Baby - stunning haul!
Jesh - loving those Decolletes - such a classic pair!


----------



## Stephanie***

They look so gorgeous!! Congrats, *jeshika*!!!



jeshika said:


> It was a lousy day here at NYC (rain... rain... and more rain)... DBF and i went to the west village for brunch (yum fatty crab!) and the horatio boutique was just around the corner so i thought it was time to check out the boutique and all the lovely beauties and maybe get my first CL! and guess what i found?
> 
> the store was surprisingly busy for such a crappy day... but i approached one of the SAs and gave her a very vague description of what i was looking for (i.e. first pair, something in black or nude, im not sure what my actual cl size is. haha) but she was surprisingly sweet and got me a pair of VPs in black and nude, a pair of simples in black and a pair of decolletes in black. i really liked that she left me alone to try but came back every couple of minutes to answer any questions i had and gave me really good pointers on what was important for a good fit. After playing around for about 30 minutes I narrowed it down to the kid simples and decollete. and then she brought these babies out:
> 
> Presenting my nude decolletes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy!!!
> 
> i'm probably going to get the simples (and maybe the nude VPs next)! o my, i'm going down slippery slope, ain't i?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*jeshikar*, they look marvelous on you!!!  Congrats.


----------



## babysweetums

thank you carlinha, savvysgirl, noegirl05, lilmissb, jimmyshoogirl (the box says lady gres camoscio 541 zafferano/stephania i think the color is called zafferano), clothingguru, bellashoes, panda_usc, cts900, dezynerbaglaydee, & Chins4!!
jeshika.....great shoes i loved the nudes! i was at horatio yesterday too i couldnt belive how busy they were!!


----------



## Pugovkina

great shoes, girls!


----------



## Pugovkina

My first pair of Louboutin's shoes!


----------



## Ilgin

Congrats on your first pair Pugovkina, what a yummy color!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Pugovkina, *LOVE the color, perfect for Spring!


----------



## cts900

Congrats *Pugovkina*!  I have them in pink and bone.  Most comfortable shoe EVER!  That color is TDF. Cheers shoe cousin!


----------



## Pugovkina

Thanks, girls!


----------



## rdgldy

*jeshika*, I love your nude decollettes.
*pugovkina,* congrats on your first pair-what a great color!


----------



## roussel

Wow so many pretty shoes.  Congrats ladies.  
I found one of my UHGs - black suede Mad Marys with pewter studs


----------



## rdgldy

*Rousse*l-love them


----------



## clothingguru

*Pugovkina*: Those are the nicest first pair ever!!!! Congrats! Such a great style and color of CL's!!!! 

*Roussel:* LOVE THEM! The mad mary in cream with gold studs is one of my UGH as well  They  look great on you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!!!! Roussel those are freaking amazing!!! I absolutely LOVE them with the pewter studs! That is one sexy shoe!!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats on your first pair *Pugovkina!*

*roussel* YAY!!! They're so beautiful!!  them


----------



## Pugovkina

*roussel*, wow! )


----------



## TwiggyStar

*roussel*  Ahhhh!!!! I love mad marys!!! Congrats on getting one of your UHG!! They are gorgeous!! Can I ask where you got them from?


----------



## Noegirl05

Roussel~ They look amazing on you congrats!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Pugo*, gorgeous color!

*roussel*.... they are fabulous, congrats! BTW... super fabulous to meet you yesterday


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*roussel* they are amazing I love them!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

congrats on your lovely shoes, *pugovkina*! it's a beautiful color! congrats on finding your ultimate HG *roussel*! Looks great on u!

thanks *rdgldy*, *oo_let_me_see*, *Stephanie****, *Chins4*, *lilmissb*, *cts900*, *mal*, *carlinha* and *thithi*! Appreciate your kind words. 

*kjbags* i know! i am plotting my next purchase... which is hard because i brought DBF with me and he knows how much they cost and he's the most minimalist person i know. eek!

thanks *alyssa08*! the SA said that it's been 2 years since they got them in... i don't know if she said that to get me to buy the shoes but i  them nonetheless!


----------



## Luv n bags

roussel said:


> Wow so many pretty shoes. Congrats ladies.
> I found one of my UHGs - black suede Mad Marys with pewter studs


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## babysweetums

roussel...ahhh where where where love love love gimmie gimmie gimmie lol


----------



## carlinha

*pugovkina* - fantastic color!

*roussel* - congrats on finding an HG!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Roussel*, your HGs are gorgeous! I love the Mad Marys and I can imagine you kicking a$$ in them, hehehehe. I want a pair so badly but in nudeee..::le sigh::


----------



## mal

*Pugovkina*, love the HPs! Congrats!
*Roussel*, they are


----------



## ailoveresale

I'd been researching here for a while getting ready to buy my first pair, only to have my DF buy these for my bday!  Introducing...





​ 
My very first pair!!  Black patent 100 Decoltissimos!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ailover*, gorgeous hun!


----------



## alyssa08

holy mackeral, roussel! the MMs look absolutely perfect on you. congrats on getting your hg 

ailoveresale, congrats! such a nice df. I'm thinking about a pair for myself as well


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *ailoveresale!* Looking good!


----------



## Chins4

I finally added a nude to my collection - 110 Yoyos!


----------



## Noegirl05

Ailoveresale~ those look amazing on you! Such a classic too!

Chins~ Congrats they look amazing!!!


----------



## september gurl

*ailoveresale,* The Decoltissimo's are gorgeous! I have them on my CL wish list. I figure that I could wear them to work occasionally. Are they comfy?? 


*Chins, *The Nude Yoyo's are beautiful. I love nude shoes!


----------



## carlinha

*ailoveresale* - classic and gorgeous!

*chins* - SHIVERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Pugovkina said:


> My first pair of Louboutin's shoes!


 
Love these! what a fabulous color!!!  

Roussel~your mad marys are TDF!!!  
airoveresale~congrats on a beautiful classic!
jeshika~beautiful!!
Chins~i love anything nude!!  your new addition is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*roussel* holy jesus those are TDF!! :urock:

*ailover* congrats! you have a sweet DF  They look stunning

*chins* what a beautiful pair! So classy.


----------



## ailoveresale

Thank you thank you everyone!   I'm very excited about them too!

*september gurl* in response to the comfort question... I should preface by saying I have wide feet so my fit is not typical, plus I usually don't wear heels higher than 2-3".  The first time I wore them I needed my fiance's arm for assistance to walk - my heel kept slipping out (even though he got TTS) and my pinky joint was being pinched by the side of the shoe.  I visited the sizing/comfort thread and made a few adjustments and they're definitely more comfortable now.  I personally couldn't wear them to work because I spend most of the day on my feet, but if you're sitting most of the workday, you might be ok.  No matter the comfort, though, I love the way these look (and so does DF).  HTH!  

*chins* love the nude Yo Yos - that or a similar style is in the running for my second pair!


----------



## PANda_USC

*chins*, ahh, love the nudes on you!! And yes, it's true, everyone needs a nude/skintone colored shoe in their life, ^_^


----------



## mal

*ailoveresale*, congrats, what a great first pair!
*chins*, I love the Nude YoYo!!!


----------



## Chins4

Thank you ladies - Noe, September Gurl, carlinha, magda, ikae, ailove (you so need a pair of these!), Panda (yes, I am so glad I finally took the nude plunge!) and mal 

I was so disappointed with the Yobatrice which will NOT be staying in my collection but these are definately keepers! As Carlinha said - they give me the CL shiversss!


----------



## clothingguru

*ailoveresale & Chins *: Lovely new additions!
Everyones new shoes are amazing!

*OK LADIES SO I JUST GOT 2 / 3 OF MY NEW PAIRS AND IM BUMMED*. The Luly's are WAY too big! And the Ronettes...im not sure about! Ive never not been sure about loubies! *Help!*

My SA told me if they didnt fit i could send them back but i am so torn as to what to do. I love the lilac of the ronette but not so crazy about the style on me...and i love the luly's but they are too big and i dunno im just bummed.


----------



## madamelizaking

^ OOOH! I  the lulys!! I've never been a fan of mary janes but those are HOT


Personally, I don't like the ronnette...you should definitley get they lulys in your size though!! I'm tempted to get them now!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I love the Ronettes! They look great on you...what are you unsure about??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ sorry clothing but i'm not feeling either .... I don't like how the ronette strap bends


----------



## lilmissb

*Chins* WOW!!! Love that you've finally joined the nude club 

*CG *the colour on the ronettes are beautiful but the problem for me is that the T strap doesn't stay straight and slumps. For that alone I'd send them back. If you're not crazy about it send it back, it's a lot of money plus I'm sure there'll be more coming out in lilac nappa. Same goes for the lulys, send it back for another size if you can.


----------



## clothingguru

thanks for your opinions ladies. The ronettes i'm not sure about because i feel like they look weird with a dress> because of the straps around the ankle.

The luly's are gorgeous! i LIKE them i just think its about the sizing that i was unsure about. Does St.Honore do returns? My SA told me she could exchange them if they didn't fit???


----------



## sara999

yeah those are two pairs i liked a lot more on the runway and the actual produced shoe (even though it seems identical) just isn't doing it for me personally.


and provided they have them in your (correct) size i am sure any boutique will do a size exchange! obviously if you return them you will get store credit!


----------



## Chins4

^I'm so excited to finally be nude LOL

clothingguru - if you're not sure send 'em back - generally CLs grab you straight away. Look for something you really love in the lilac and feel virtuous when you see the credit on your cc statement


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I agree with *Chins*- if you don't love them right away, you probably won't ever! Send 'em back and wait for another pair to come along.


----------



## clothingguru

^^ ok thanks ladies! Ya i think i am going to send them both back and get the luly's in a size smaller  

*Madameliza*: They are great get them!


----------



## NYCBelle

honestly i really like the first pair more than the luly's but definitely get what you love and feel right in. you'll definitely regret keeping something you don't love in the first place.


----------



## madamelizaking

Chins!! I'm so in  with that shoe...I returned the 100s because I'm going to hold out to find the 110mm!! So jealous right now!


----------



## clothingguru

*NYC BELLE*: thank you! Yes i am still debating whether i am going to return them both or just the ronettes. Im going to be doing alot of trying on today!


----------



## Chins4

You need them Liza, really you do


----------



## *Magdalena*

clothing~i have to say I love the ronettes!! and that lilac is TDF....BUT if you are not loving them the second you take them out of that box, then return them for store credit and get something later that you will truly love.  

BTW, I thought you got Frutti Frutti for some reason.....mine shipped today


----------



## NYCBelle

clothingguru said:


> *NYC BELLE*: thank you! Yes i am still debating whether i am going to return them both or just the ronettes. Im going to be doing alot of trying on today!


 

nothing wrong with that


----------



## clothingguru

mags: oh really! YA I WANT  the frutti frutti too! Yay yours shipped today!  I cant wait to see! Did you get white or black?

These are my choices for other shoes instead of the ronettes...and i might return the luly's as well? Not sure yet.
-Banana Roccia
-Big Kiss studded flats in coral
-Frutti Frutti
-OR save the credit for when the Nude bianca's come in...on the waitlist.
-OR SPECIAL ORDER!!!! But not sure if i can use the credit towards that or not? Ill have to look into it

???? Opinions?


----------



## carlinha

*CG* - the ronettes do not look right on you how the T-strap middle part bends like that.  nerdy was having this problem also.  i am also not a big fan of the luly.   none of the boutiques do returns/refunds.  you can only get store credit/exchange.  i don't see why they can't apply the store credit towards an SO if that is what you want to do (my vote goes for this btw, or the white fruttis)... i'm sorry it didn't work out babe, but don't worry, there are more gorgeous shoes out there for you!


----------



## Noegirl05

I also say frutti frutti or SO...


----------



## *Magdalena*

clothingguru said:


> mags: oh really! YA I WANT the frutti frutti too! Yay yours shipped today!  I cant wait to see! Did you get white or black?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I got the white ones


----------



## rdgldy

I personally like the ronettes.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I like the Ronette's, of course! But that darn strap! WTH?!


----------



## clothingguru

*Carlinha*- thank you hun! Yes i hope they can put it towards an SO. I really like the banana roccis as well but i dont think St.Honore has them so that doesnt help me  Oh well if i have to i will just leave the credit and i know something for fall will come up that i want  

*Noe*: thank you

*rdgldy*: I like them but i think i wouldnt wear them that much! thats the problem  

*Mags*: YAY! i love the white ones!


----------



## carlinha

*CG* what banana roccias are you talking about?  do you have a pic?  i don't think i've seen that


----------



## clothingguru

*jimmy:* i know! its weird! i just LOVE the color! LILAC...i need LILAC in my life! thanks doll!

*car:* these ones: (i think i meant watersnake. haha )


----------



## NYCBelle

clothingguru said:


> *jimmy:* i know! its weird! i just LOVE the color! LILAC...i need LILAC in my life! thanks doll!
> 
> *car:* these ones: (i think i meant watersnake. haha )
> View attachment 1049525


 

these are very hot!


----------



## clothingguru

^ Yes!!! i really like them! So i might have to splurge on them! BUT i cant use the credit for these new shoes tho because St.Honore doesnt have these


----------



## carlinha

clothingguru said:


> ^ Yes!!! i really like them! So i might have to splurge on them! BUT i cant use the credit for these new shoes tho because St.Honore doesnt have these



the credit is transferrable between all europe boutiques i believe, well at least the paris ones anyway.... if grenelle or JJR have them

(the credit cannot be used in US boutiques, US boutique credit is within US only)


----------



## clothingguru

^^ oh perfect! Thanks Carlinha for letting me know! My SA is slow responding sometimes so im going to email the other boutiques in europe to see if they have them  xo!


----------



## carlinha

clothingguru said:


> ^^ oh perfect! Thanks Carlinha for letting me know! My SA is slow responding sometimes so im going to email the other boutiques in europe to see if they have them  xo!



yes and if they have them, they can always be transferred to st. honore (yes from the UK also) so you'd still be purchasing from your SA


----------



## clothingguru

^^ yay!!! im so excited now! Thank you SO much carlinha! You've been a great help!


----------



## carlinha

clothingguru said:


> ^^ yay!!! im so excited now! Thank you SO much carlinha! You've been a great help!



you're very welcome!


----------



## sobe2009

clothingguru said:


> *ailoveresale & Chins *: Lovely new additions!
> Everyones new shoes are amazing!
> 
> *OK LADIES SO I JUST GOT 2 / 3 OF MY NEW PAIRS AND IM BUMMED*. The Luly's are WAY too big! And the Ronettes...im not sure about! Ive never not been sure about loubies! *Help!*
> 
> My SA told me if they didnt fit i could send them back but i am so torn as to what to do. I love the lilac of the ronette but not so crazy about the style on me...and i love the luly's but they are too big and i dunno im just bummed.
> View attachment 1049335
> 
> 
> View attachment 1049336
> 
> 
> View attachment 1049337
> 
> 
> View attachment 1049338
> 
> 
> View attachment 1049341


 

I really like the luly's, you should get them in your size. Plus they look great on you. 

Ronettes, I am not a fan of the style.

Fruti Fruti are beautiful.

Good luck!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ Thanks sobe! Yes the more i try on the LULY's the more i LOVE them! I expected them to be more cream, but when they arrived they were a bit more nude...but i still love them!  The 39's that i got actually fit way better when my feet are a bit hotter...and seeing these are going to be summer shoes i could always put a heel grip in them. Im going to contact my SA early early this morning and ask her if she has a 38.5 in them...if not then i might be ok.


----------



## clothingguru

Ok ladies so i just ordered the Banana Roccia/ Watersnake!!!! But just to make sure...most ladies are sizing down a full size right?


----------



## Star1231

^^Great choice *Clothingguru*, I love Watersnake, I'm thinking about getting it in the Bianca.  I agree with the girls that the strap on the Ronette shouldn't bend like that but the Lulys are out of this world.


----------



## clothingguru

^^ Thanks Star1231!!!! I really do love the Luly's now! But yes ...the ronettes are going back  I just love that color SO much! Oh well like the girls said: there should be lots of lilac soon to come!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!  I only went back to page 170, so please don't feel slighted if I don't say comment on your shoes.

*Carlinha* your lace bouquet LCs look amazing on you!!

*Chins* I really love the Yobatrice, but I understand you don't, so I hope you find something else you really love!  The nude Yoyos look great on you!

*Jimmy* your March purchased are fantastic!  The Yopi is so sophisticated and the graffiti flats are such a fun and playful pair!

My goodness *babysweetums*, where do I start?!  All your additions are great, but the Lady Gres are an all time favorite of mine!

*jeshika* I think you made the perfect choice picking the camel Decolletes!  I hope you love yours as much as I love mine!!

*Pugovkina *congrats!  tTe turq HPs are a stunning 1st pair!!  Wear them in good health!

*Roussel* the MM w/the silver studs are so rocker chic!!  I can't wait to see the outfits you pair them with!

*ailoveresale* the Decoltissimos are a great 1st pair!  You are gonna get a lot of wear out of them (I sure do)!

*clothingguru* I like the Lulys! The Ronetts are pretty too, but I think I like the Lulys better!  Congrats on the water snakes!  I can't wait to see them! 

I finally got my marron glace Miss Boxe wedges last week, and I love them!  I wish I could capture the color!  I'd really like to thank Brintee for enduring my requests to take pics w/o flash and for her continued support while I was waiting to get my shoes!  Thanks Brin!!  



Miss Boxe 
















Next up are my black patent Archidiscos w/silver bow.  I got these last Monday too, but the bow was laying in the box when I opened it.  So back to the LV boutique they went.  I must state that the LV boutique offers excellent service.  I called Gregory as soon as I got my damaged shoes, and he said to send them back and he would send a new pair to me!   I also would like to thank PANda ,Asha and lilmissb for helping me   get these shoes!  They each helped me in different ways!  Thanks ladies!  

Black patent Archidisco with silver bow


----------



## ikaesmallz

*janced* those are pretty!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*^^ your new additions are GORGEOUS*!!!!!!!!!! love the archidisco's! Congrats! thye look amaZing on you!


----------



## amazigrace

Wow, so many new gorgeous shoes! 

*jance,* love the Miss Boxe's, and especially
the color!
*clothing,* I love the shoes you chose and
good luck with the others.

All of you have gorgeous new shoes, and I'm
drooling all over myself (not literally!)!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *ikaesmallz*, *clothingguru* and *amazigrace*!


----------



## clothingguru

*amazingrace:* thank you love! your so sweet!


----------



## amazigrace

Oh, and *carlina,* what a doll you are! You
are so sweet to all of us when we have a question
and your advice is golden! We need more people
in the world like you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Jan - both pairs are lovely and thank you!! A bow was in the box?! I am glad they got everything taken care of for you!!

clothing - You have to get the hardwicks!! They are definitley on my list of to get, which is why they are my avi!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Jimmy*!  Girl, I just realized I left the holders in the bow!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! Maybe it was the excitement!


----------



## rdgldy

*jan,* both are fabulous!  So glad the archis worked out!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jance*, your new additions are fantastic!!

*Clothing*, the Hardwick Banana's are fabulous... I tried them at Footcandy, LOVE!

I am after the Hardwick Bianca.....


----------



## clothingguru

*Bella!!*!! Thats where i ordered them from! WHat size was good for you? I mean did you size down? Because the lady told me not too she told me to size UP????!!!! But ive heard a lot of girls on TPF say size down! ??? What do you think love!

p.s. Thanks! I cant stop staring at them!

OOh hardwick bianca!!! TDF!!!!!!


----------



## mal

*janced*, wow! the Miss Boxe are so cool, and I  the Archdisco too !!! Congrats!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ailoveresale, chin, clothingguru and jance- *love the new CLs ladies looking great!


----------



## carlinha

*CG* - yes i sized 1/2 - 1 whole size down with my bananas.  (for reference, my old VP sizing is 36, the bananas are 35.5 but that's because it's the smallest pair ordered by the boutique... i have minor heel slippage with it, so i have a ball of foot pad and heel grips.  i think the 35 would have been a better fit, but 35.5 works with the padding too)

*jancedtif* - the MB are cool, but man, those archidiscos are dreamy!!!!!   i want me a pair in that colorway now too.... hahahahaa, i did notice the round holders in the bow.... ahahahahaaa..... but i don't blame your excitement and forgetting to remove them.


----------



## Star1231

Jance I love the archdiscos and the color on the MB's is just TDF!  Congrats doll, they are perfect on you!


----------



## clothingguru

carlinha said:


> *CG* - yes i sized 1/2 - 1 whole size down with my bananas.  (for reference, my old VP sizing is 36, the bananas are 35.5 but that's because it's the smallest pair ordered by the boutique... i have minor heel slippage with it, so i have a ball of foot pad and heel grips.  i think the 35 would have been a better fit, but 35.5 works with the padding too)



Ok perfect! I ordered a 38 and i take a 39 in old VP's. The lady at the store was telling me to size up? And i said: have you tried them on? And she said she had and that she had to size up!!! Any who...thanks so much i just wanted to make sure i ordered the right size! xo


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

WOW!!! I can't believe I went thru all those pages. ...well actually I can 

Ladies!!! Congratulation to all of you for your  gorgeous beautiful purchases.


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my goodness *Jan!!!*   I love both of them on you sweets, they look fabulous!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*CG*, i really like the Ronettes on you. The colour is lovely. I'm not so keen on the Lulys though. 

*Jan*!!! Where did you find Marron MB's???? I'm super jealous!!! Your Archis look gorgeous on you. Congrats on 2 lovely pairs


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much *rdgldy, Bella, Mal, dezy, carlinha, star, BB, lilmissb, savvy*!

Yay* rdgldy*!  We're Archis twins!

*Carlinha* I have a little confession:  I wish they were the 120s!  I was gazing at your rouge Archis!  I love that color way too!

*Savvy* I got the MBs from Barneys.com!


----------



## brintee

*Clothingguru*, the new purchases are fabulous, conrats lady! hehe
*Jannnnnn*!!! Shoe twin! I know how long you have been waiting for the MG MBs and they were so worth the wait! And im so happy they were able to replace your Archis because they are truly stunning!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *brin*!!


----------



## phiphi

OMG *jan*! i'm so thrilled you finally got the MBs! you showed such awesome patience and it has paid off with 2 new beauties! the archis look fantastic on you too! love them both!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *phi*!!!:kiss:


----------



## NYCBelle

Love your new shoes Jance! i've always loved wedges


----------



## StephieT224

jancedtif said:


>


 

OMG Great additions - these pics make me want to run right out and get the archidiscos!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Lovely additions Jan!!


----------



## StephieT224

Hi ladies!

So the DH and I went to Miami a few weeks back for the Sobe Wine & Food Festival for my birthday weekend (I highly recommend this to anyone - we had an amazing weekend)...however, it started out with that awful snowstorm in the north east on Feb 26th. sooo...we checked into our flight at 5:00, went through security, passed a few tv screens on our way to the gate - all said our flight was a go (much to our surprise)... then we get to the gate and the flight is cancelled.

Without all the gory details we eventually made it down on a flight to Ft. Lauderdale about 12 hours later - but the luggage was still in NY - my loubies inside. Normally no big deal, do some light shopping and wait for the stuff to arrive, but we were going to this dinner honoring Daniel Bouloud and I needed my nice shoes! lol.

SO....I call amex and ask what kind of protection I have on my card - turns out I have this premium baggage protection that gives us up to $500 to spend (each me and DH) if my luggage is delayed for more than 3hours - can you believe it!  So DH and I spent the following day shopping to our hearts content - new makeup, perfume, etc etc etc - but I could not find a pair of shoes to go with my dress (which, luckily my DH had in his carry on)...what to do but go to the Miami CL store!!

SO...after all that...here are my new Nude Horatio Sling 120s!!!!  Not 100% paid for by amex, but I'd say 1/2 and hey, it was my birthday too so . . .


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^Wow I love them on you!!! What a great way to get them too!!!


----------



## StephieT224

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^Wow I love them on you!!! What a great way to get them too!!!


 
Thanks Noe! Feeling ok?!?

At first I didn't like them on the shelf but the 120s really look nice on!


----------



## karwood

*jeshika,* your nudes look perfect on you! Congrats!
*pugovkina,* congrats on your first pair of CL! Very pretty color, prefect for the spring and summer!
*roussel,* Congrats on finding your UHG!!! Especially since MM are very HTF. They look fierce on you!
*ailo,* very lovely, congrats!
*chins,* your nude yoyos looks very beautiful on you!
*cothing,* love the Lulys but I have never been a fan of the Ronettes! I would definitely get the Lulys in the right size, but congrats on getting the watersnake Bananas!
*jance,* love your MB and Archidisco!!! Congrats!
*Stephie,* congrats on getting the nude Horatio! They are very pretty!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Stephie - what an amazing way to get your shoes half paid for! AmEx has amazing customer service and protection!! Congrats and happy belated B-day!!


----------



## StephieT224

*Jimmyshoogirl* So excited to finally have NUDES< can you tell!?!?


----------



## september gurl

StephieT224 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So the DH and I went to Miami a few weeks back for the Sobe Wine & Food Festival for my birthday weekend (I highly recommend this to anyone - we had an amazing weekend)...however, it started out with that awful snowstorm in the north east on Feb 26th. sooo...we checked into our flight at 5:00, went through security, passed a few tv screens on our way to the gate - all said our flight was a go (much to our surprise)... then we get to the gate and the flight is cancelled.
> 
> Without all the gory details we eventually made it down on a flight to Ft. Lauderdale about 12 hours later - but the luggage was still in NY - my loubies inside. Normally no big deal, do some light shopping and wait for the stuff to arrive, but we were going to this dinner honoring Daniel Bouloud and I needed my nice shoes! lol.
> 
> SO....I call amex and ask what kind of protection I have on my card - turns out I have this premium baggage protection that gives us up to $500 to spend (each me and DH) if my luggage is delayed for more than 3hours - can you believe it!  So DH and I spent the following day shopping to our hearts content - new makeup, perfume, etc etc etc - but I could not find a pair of shoes to go with my dress (which, luckily my DH had in his carry on)...what to do but go to the Miami CL store!!
> 
> SO...after all that...here are my new Nude Horatio Sling 120s!!!!  Not 100% paid for by amex, but I'd say 1/2 and hey, it was my birthday too so . . .


Stephie, I love the Horatio Slings!!  They look really nice on. I just love any Nude shoe!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Steph that is an amazing story and I love the new shoes!!!!


----------



## mal

*Stephie*, what a great story!  They are so pretty! Sounds like a really fun weekend 
*jan*, just want to mention again your Archi pics are SO cute!!!


----------



## StephieT224

*Mal, dezynrbaglaydee, karwood *&* september gurl*!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Jance*~your archis are absolutely beautiful!!!!  love them
*Steph*~what a  great story....gotta love Amex!  your horiatio slings are super sexy...Im a sucker for nude patent!!


----------



## nillacobain

StephieT224 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So the DH and I went to Miami a few weeks back for the Sobe Wine & Food Festival for my birthday weekend (I highly recommend this to anyone - we had an amazing weekend)...however, it started out with that awful snowstorm in the north east on Feb 26th. sooo...we checked into our flight at 5:00, went through security, passed a few tv screens on our way to the gate - all said our flight was a go (much to our surprise)... then we get to the gate and the flight is cancelled.
> 
> Without all the gory details we eventually made it down on a flight to Ft. Lauderdale about 12 hours later - but the luggage was still in NY - my loubies inside. Normally no big deal, do some light shopping and wait for the stuff to arrive, but we were going to this dinner honoring Daniel Bouloud and I needed my nice shoes! lol.
> 
> SO....I call amex and ask what kind of protection I have on my card - turns out I have this premium baggage protection that gives us up to $500 to spend (each me and DH) if my luggage is delayed for more than 3hours - can you believe it! So DH and I spent the following day shopping to our hearts content - new makeup, perfume, etc etc etc - but I could not find a pair of shoes to go with my dress (which, luckily my DH had in his carry on)...what to do but go to the Miami CL store!!
> 
> SO...after all that...here are my new Nude Horatio Sling 120s!!!! Not 100% paid for by amex, but I'd say 1/2 and hey, it was my birthday too so . . .


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am so behind in this thread, but I want to say, gorgeous new additions ladies!


----------



## babysweetums

stephie! fantastic shoes, great story, its about time amex starting giving back! ididnt even know about that lost luggage insurance....that cold have really helped me 2 years ago when my suitcase was delayed 2 whole weeks coming home from italy....BUT CONGRATS TO YOU....the shoes are great and tohave them paid for by amex? it doesnt get any better


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

StephieT224 said:


> *Jimmyshoogirl* So excited to finally have NUDES< can you tell!?!?


LOL! Yes, I can tell! They look great on you! You should be happy!


----------



## Star1231

StephieT Im sorry for your delayed travels but it looks like it all worked out in the end. The nude Horatios are stunning and to have Amex pick up some of the tab is perfect!


----------



## NYCBelle

those are gorgeous!! Glad you got a happy ending 


 hmmm must figure out how to lose luggage and call amex 



StephieT224 said:


>


----------



## clothingguru

*Brin:* thank you doll!


----------



## cts900

*clothing:* i love how adventurous and exciting your choices always are, you have such a fun and fabulous collection!
*jance:* those miss boxes are KILLING me!
*steph:* they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Newport1

Personally I think the Ronette's looked amazing on you and I wouldn't have returned them.  The luly's are perfection and that's putting it mildly.  I'm interested to know what size you normally wear and what size in both did you buy?  Everywhere I have read they say the Luly's fit true to size.  





clothingguru said:


> *Brin:* thank you doll!


----------



## LornaLou

Finally I got Treopli's that fit and are not damaged  Here are my new booties and some flats that I glittered myself.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Lorna*, you glittered those yourself?!    they look AMAZING!!!  congrats girl!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

You ladies are all tearing it up with your purchases!  I am so behind.

*ilovetoshop* - those yolandas are fabulous!  You are making me want to get a pair.

*kett* - I have never seen that color MC, but it's super cute!  Your dog is adorable!

*rdgldy* - Love the trash espadrilles!  So perfect for this time of year!

*jimmy* - those Yopis are HOT on you!  Toe cleavage is sexy!  Your flats are also fabulous!

*SassySarah* - I think the AD look beautiful against your skin tone, I would keep them.  LOVE the NS also.  You are on a roll - can't wait to see what your next pair is! 

*cts *- what perfect everyday shoes!  I love them!

*misselizabeth* - That turquoise is TDF!  Stunning!

*carlinha* - swoon....those LC are so gorgeous!  Why must CLs lace be so irresistible?

*Chins* - I've never see the Yobatrice before, but I love the style! They look great on you!  And those nude yoyos.....

*babysweetums *- what a fabulous color for those LG!  You certainly have been busy with your new additions.  I love them all!

*jeshika* - those Decolettes look like they were made for you!  Congrats on your first pair, I'm sure there will be more to follow.  BTW, the kitty in your avatar pic is beyond adorable!

*Pugoykina* - Congrats on your first pair!  The color is gorgeous!

*roussel* - OMG, those MM.....I want a pair so badly!  The black patent is  a HG of mine also.   Did you find them on the bay?

*ailover* - Congrats on your first pair!  What a perfect classic to start  with!
*
clothingguru *- So glad your purchases worked out!  I do love the Lulys on your and those water snake Bananas will be fabulous!

*jance* - That marron glace color is gorgeous!  And those archdiscos.....you are making me want them!

*Stephie* - Sucky about the storm (I got caught in it also trying to get back to California), but great that you got an almost free pair of shoes for it!  And they are certainly gorgeous!

*Lorna *- Had no idea the trepolis looked so freaking gorgeous on!  Congrats on finally finding a pair that was good!  And I can't believe you did the glitter on the flats yourself - you are so talented!


----------



## NYCBelle

I already have a thread for them but these are my very first pair of CLs and my wedding shoes


----------



## LornaLou

kuromi-chan said:


> *lorna*, you glittered those yourself?!    They look amazing!!!  Congrats girl!



do not link your blog in posts please.


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, those flats look amazing *Lorna!*

*NYCBelle* I  your wedding shoes!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ *NYC BELLE*: GORGEOUS!  They look perfect on you! YAY!

*Cts:* Thank you so much hun!!!! I love Different shoes!!!!! Nothing close to the norm!!! lol! xo

*Newport*: Thank you! I actually think i might be keeping both pairs...its too much a hassle for me to return...im lazy like that. And im starting to like them more and more when i try them on Plus i LOVE the color!
 I went a full size down in the ronettes and the Luly's i got TTS but were a bit too big so i would go .5 size down in them ( i think its because the heel is 160...very high so your feet go forward more)  And i have narrow feet  xo!

*Lorna:* Great new additions! they look great on you! i love the flats!

*Louboutin Nerd:* Thank you so much hun! xo


----------



## NYCBelle

thanks duke and clothingguru!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Stephie* congrats on the nudes! love your leggings too.

*Lorna* love thos shoes and I can't believe you glittered the flats yourself! That's unreal and they look so pro!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*NYBelle* fabulous buy!


----------



## NYCBelle

thanks lilmissb and i love your avatar! soooo cute


----------



## mal

*LornaLou*, good job on the Glitter, and the Treoplis are TDF!
*NYCBelle*, congrats on the NPs; they are definitely wedding-worthy


----------



## elfgirl

These poor dears languished for _*days *_ in their box on my desk whilst I was away on my trip.   To make it up to them, we spent some quality time with the suede brush when I unwrapped them and took them on a field trip! (I got kudos from the other ladies in the Saks shoe department for shopping in them ).  May I present, Miss Clichy 140:


----------



## cts900

*Lorna:* Those flats are incredible.  Amazing job!
*NYCBelle:* Congratulations on such a special pair.  You will be lovely.
*elf:* Just FABULOUS!!!!
*Clothing: *I am just the opposite...totally normal....so I really appreciate the boldness of each pair! So much fun!
*LoubNerd:* Thank you so much.  I basically have not taken them off since they arrived .


----------



## clothingguru

*cts:* hehe...and i adore the simples but have yet to get ANY...im working on it as we speak!!!! xo

*elfgirl:* they look amazing on you! they are gorgeous! You get kudos from me as well for shopping in them!


----------



## mal

*Elfgirl *Shoe twin, lookin' fab in my favorite Miss!


----------



## carlinha

*janced* - the 120s are hot, but i am sure the 100s are more comfy.  i wore mine to work today and i got lots of stares and compliments.  they are so gorgeous, like jewels on the feet!

*stephie* - perfect NUDE!

*lornalou* - awesome!  i LOVE the glitter flats!  i can't believe you did that yourself, it looks professional!

*nycbelle* - the most amazing wedding shoes!

*elfgirl* - GET OUT!  i never wanted the miss clichy until now!


----------



## elfgirl

Ok, catching up (I get so far behind when I'm out of town!):

*misselizabeth*, I love the color of that suede! That will look great with so many of the S/S prints this season!

*Sarah*, the New Simples and Altadamas look fantastic.  Perfect collection builders!

Note to self: sneak into *carlinha*'s closet and steal her beautiful lace LCs.  They look gorgeous on you, C!

*Chins*, I've never seen Yobatrice before! Beautiful! And the Yoyos are fantastic. Nude...

*baby*, you have been busy! Lady Gres (gorgeous, rich color--love it!), Miss Clichy (shoe twin!), Rolandos (that red! ), Declics (140s? you are a braver woman than I!), Banana (*fans self*), ariella talon (so lovely!) AND ariella clou (those are some fierce booties!).  That shot of all the boxes just slays me! 

*jeshika*, the nude decolletes are TDF! 

*Pugovkina*, what a great choice for your first CLs! Congrats!

Can you give me a little of your Mad Mary finding luck, *roussel*?  They look fantastic on you! Congrats on finally finding them!

*iloveresale*, I love the Decoltissimos! Your DBF is a great guy!

*CG*, I hate that the Ronettes didn't work out.  I suspect that you could have gotten the center strap altered so that it didn't gape, but better to return them and get a shoe you LOVE, no?  The Luly's are smokin' hot on you and you better keep them, shoe cousin!  

I love the Miss Boxe, *Jan*! And the Archies are fantastic! I love that colorway!

*Stephie*, I love that you turned a bad situation into...awesome shoes!   They look fantastic on you! Congrats!

*Lorna*, I love the DIY glitter flats! They look fantastic!  I'm glad you got some undamaged Treopli--they look fabulous!

*NYCBelle*, I think those are a great choice for wedding shoes! Congrats on your first (of many!) CLs!

Congrats to everyone on some really fantastic finds!


----------



## rdgldy

*stephie*, I love the horatio slings-they look great!
*lorna*-both pair are beautiful. You did a wonderful job on the flats.
*loubnerd*-thank you!!
*nyc belle*-gorgeous!!! A perfect wedding shoe.
*elfgirl*-HAWT!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*LORNA*- love them! I can't believe you glittered them on your own beautiful!

*nycbelle*- congrats! so pretty! Where did you find them?!

*elfgirl*- such beauties!


----------



## BellaShoes

*elf girl*!! What a fantastic shoe!!

*NYCbelle.*.. gorgeous glitters...

*lorna*... how fabulous! What kind of glitter did you use?


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *mal, Magdalena,  cts900, LouboutinNerd, and elfgirl*!  You ladies are far too sweet!

*Stephie* I love your nude Horatio slings!!  I just know you and DH had a great time in Miami!!

*Lorna* your Treoplis are terrific looking on you and I just love your DIY glitter flats!  You did an amazing job!!

*Elfgirl* you deserve major kudos for shopping in your beautiful Miss Clichy!   

*NYCbelle* your glitters are beautiful!  I know you will look stunning at your wedding!  Congrats!


*Carlinha* the 100s are very comphy!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*R*, meow!!! I'm sowwie to hear about the sizing issues. If you're not in ruv with them, it's best to send them back to the store and wait for something you really do want, meow!! But the shoes look fab on you like always!!

*janced*, I've been waiting for your thread for a while..I remember the bow fiasco. Your archidiscos look wonderful on ya! Oh, and the miss boxes are a great color!

*stephie*, that nude goes perfectly with your skin!

*lorna*, those look awesome girl!

*elf*, the clichy looks amazing on you hun!


----------



## clothingguru

*elfgirl:* hehe thanks! I am def keeping the Luly's!!!!!!!! Xo hun! Shoe cousin!


----------



## lilmissb

NYCBelle said:


> thanks lilmissb and i love your avatar! soooo cute


Thanks!  He's so much better IRL! 

Great purchase *elf!*


----------



## ikaesmallz

*belle* they will make lovely wedding shoes! congrats!

*elf* those are so sexy! do you feel wobbly in them at all?


----------



## NYCBelle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *LORNA*- love them! I can't believe you glittered them on your own beautiful!
> 
> *nycbelle*- congrats! so pretty! Where did you find them?!
> 
> *elfgirl*- such beauties!


 

I found them in Imelda's on sale! 

Thanks everyone


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you sweet *PANda*!


----------



## karwood

*lorna,* your Treopli are fab, BUT your flats are super-fab! I still can't get over the amazing DIY job you did!
*NYCBelle*, Gorgeous! Perfect for your wedding day!
*elfgirl,* OH WOWZA!!! Your Miss Clichy 140 are Hot, Hot, Hot!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you everyone


----------



## StephieT224

*LORNA *- oh my goodness I am so impressed - I can't get over you girls and the DIY projects - I must watch and learn!

*NYC BELLE *- those wedding shoes are tdf! 

*ELF -* love them, and the kudos from ppl at Saks! 

Thanks **Magdalena*, nillacobain, star1231, babysweetums, NYCbelle, cts900, LouboutinNerd, lilmissb, elfgirl, rdgldy, jancedtif, panda_usc* & *Carlinha*!!!:tpfrox:


*NYCBelle *&* Babysweetums* - I have this thing called "Premium Luggage Protection" - it costs $10 each time I fly but this was the result!

*Lilmissb *- I wish I could remember where I got those leggings!  I've had them forever, I want to say H&M but I just don't think so . . .


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Lorna, those glitters are TDF - please do tell how you glittered those yourself (maybe in the DYI-tread?), it looks amazing! 

So, I rarely post here on tPF, as I never get further than drooling over all you girls faboulous heels and purchases - but March has been such a good Louboutin-month for me, that I have to share my wonderful eBay treasures.

First, *Very Noeuds in electric blue*. I really love these, as I have been craving something EB for a very long time, but never quite seem to find the "right" ones - but now they are mine! 











Second; One of my UHG - I never thought I would be getting my hands on these, but a LOVELY tPF'er was kind enough to ship these *Very Prive Achracite Glitters* all the way to Denmark, and I am just MADLY in love! I will be sleeping with these next to me tonight!! (....well, almost  )


----------



## babysweetums

I HAVE NO SHOES TOO POST JUST WANT TO SAY YOU GIRLS ARE THE BEST, I WISH I HAD SUCH NICE PEOPLE IN MY REAL LIFE LOL....EVERYBODY HAS ONLY NICE THINGS TO SAY HERE :tpfrox:


----------



## NYCBelle

gorgeous shoes *Pam*  i love glitter 

thanks *stephie* and *karwood!*


----------



## babysweetums

Cngratulations pam glitters and eb? Looove it!! Gorgeous congratulations =)


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Thank you girls, I am so so in love with both pairs!


----------



## StephieT224

GORGEOUS shoes Pam -


----------



## sobe2009

I am so behind in this thread, I had a very long page of comments but when I went to get the phone, my daughter had hit backspace and erase pretty much the whole thing.
So, I can say Congrats to everyone for their additions, Congratulations!!

Pamfitter: Lovely new additions, love them. You will have awesome dreams next to your shoes!!


----------



## kett

Pam they are both gorgeous - congrats on the UHG!

I am vacationing in Vegas right now and I hit all of the stores yesterday, but sadly I didn't see anything new that caught my eye. I did, however, end up with two new pairs - Ronette in lilac and Bianca in denim. WOO! Pics coming...


----------



## NYCBelle

kett said:


> Pam they are both gorgeous - congrats on the UHG!
> 
> I am vacationing in Vegas right now and I hit all of the stores yesterday, but sadly I didn't see anything new that caught my eye. I did, however, end up with two new pairs - Ronette in lilac and Bianca in denim. WOO! Pics coming...


 

 can't wait to see!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Pam- *both pairs are so beautiful congrats!

*kett- *I can't wait to see your new shoes!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous new additions *Pam*. Those VN's are just stunning. And congrats on your UHG!


----------



## sobe2009

Kett: Pics, pics, pics. Can't wait!! Congrats


----------



## sobe2009

babysweetums said:


> I HAVE NO SHOES TOO POST JUST WANT TO SAY YOU GIRLS ARE THE BEST, I WISH I HAD SUCH NICE PEOPLE IN MY REAL LIFE LOL....EVERYBODY HAS ONLY NICE THINGS TO SAY HERE :tpfrox:


 
Lovely comment and u are right!!! The Purse Forum Rocks!!!!.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

babysweetums said:


> I HAVE NO SHOES TOO POST JUST WANT TO SAY YOU GIRLS ARE THE BEST, I WISH I HAD SUCH NICE PEOPLE IN MY REAL LIFE LOL....EVERYBODY HAS ONLY NICE THINGS TO SAY HERE :tpfrox:


 
completely agree with *baby and sobe *girls are so much more then just fellow CL lovers; stylists, therapists, motivators, worse enablers ever, but mostly friends


----------



## sobe2009

^ awww I want to cry. So true!!! love you girls


----------



## elfgirl

*Pam*, I love the new addtions! That blue is always so gorgeous and glitters are . Congrats on your UHG!

*kett*, I can't wait to see your new shoes!

Thank you *cts*, *CG*, *mal *(shoe twin & enabler extraordinare ), *carlinha*, *rdgldy*, *dezynr*, *Bella*, *jan*, *PANda*, *lilmissb*, *ikaesmallz*, *karwood*, and *Stephie*!

*C*, seriously, grab a pair if you find them. They're fantastic!

*ikaesmallz*, I wasn't so much wobbly as I just felt off-kilter.  I forgot they were 140 and had been thinking they were the same size heel I'm used to, so I kept trying to walk the same as I do in 100s. I wore them around the house some yesterday and finally figured it out.  Easy peasy...once I realized what was wrong. :shame:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*NYCBelle* - I'm so glad you posted your glitters here as well!  I can never get enough of looking at the Glitter NPs. Congrats again!

*elf *- OMG, shopping in Miss Clichys?  You go girl!  They look fabulous on you.

*Pamfitter* - Nice haul!  We are VN shoe twins!  Those VPs are stunning!


----------



## NYCBelle

thanks louboutinnerd!


----------



## cts900

*Pam:* EB _and_ glitter...talk about hitting the sweet spots.  Both are incredible.


----------



## rdgldy

*pam*, both pair are TDF!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Pamfitters*, two fabulous pairs!! The blue on those noeuds is sooooooo saturated and the silver glitter CLs are so fun and glitzy! Congrats!!!


----------



## clothingguru

_*Pam:*_ Your new shoes are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Pam!

PANda...love the new avatar!


----------



## Newport1

Stephie these are DIVINE!  I am in complete love with them!  Where exactly did you buy them and how do they run in your opinion?  Congrats!!!



StephieT224 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So the DH and I went to Miami a few weeks back for the Sobe Wine & Food Festival for my birthday weekend (I highly recommend this to anyone - we had an amazing weekend)...however, it started out with that awful snowstorm in the north east on Feb 26th. sooo...we checked into our flight at 5:00, went through security, passed a few tv screens on our way to the gate - all said our flight was a go (much to our surprise)... then we get to the gate and the flight is cancelled.
> 
> Without all the gory details we eventually made it down on a flight to Ft. Lauderdale about 12 hours later - but the luggage was still in NY - my loubies inside. Normally no big deal, do some light shopping and wait for the stuff to arrive, but we were going to this dinner honoring Daniel Bouloud and I needed my nice shoes! lol.
> 
> SO....I call amex and ask what kind of protection I have on my card - turns out I have this premium baggage protection that gives us up to $500 to spend (each me and DH) if my luggage is delayed for more than 3hours - can you believe it!  So DH and I spent the following day shopping to our hearts content - new makeup, perfume, etc etc etc - but I could not find a pair of shoes to go with my dress (which, luckily my DH had in his carry on)...what to do but go to the Miami CL store!!
> 
> SO...after all that...here are my new Nude Horatio Sling 120s!!!!  Not 100% paid for by amex, but I'd say 1/2 and hey, it was my birthday too so . . .


----------



## Vlada M

Hyper Prive 38,5
Bianca Python 38
Banana 38


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG I love all three *vlada! *Especially the python Biancas!!!!!


----------



## Aikandy

^^Way to get it cracking *Vlada*!  They are all fabulous but I need those HPs in my life...the color alone.....OMGeee


----------



## cts900

Great picks *Vlada*!  I am your shoe cousin on the HP.  All three are lovely.


----------



## sobe2009

*Vlada,* amazing!!! they deserve a whole thread and reveal. They are too amazing.


----------



## clothingguru

Vlada M said:


> Hyper Prive 38,5
> Bianca Python 38
> Banana 38



OOHHHHHH i  Them all but i  the Bianca's the MOSTEST!!!!!! Where did you get them! Ive been looking for them in my size fro AGES!!!!!!! They are one of my UGH's! *p.s. *We are shoe twins on the Shocking Pink Hyper prive's!

*AND....how much did you size down in the banana's? Thanks!*


----------



## mal

*Pam*- they are both stunning! Congrats on finding them 
*Vlada*, all three excellent beauties!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Um, Vlada, darling... Where oh where did you get those python Bianca's???


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Thank you for your sweet comments  

Vlada, all three are amazing! 


:tpfrox:


----------



## lilmissb

No worries *Stephie* I'll find them somewhere! 

Great buys *Pam!* LOVE the VN in EB satin - GORGEOUS!!

*vlada* - WOW!!!!!  Love them.


----------



## rdgldy

*Vlada*, congratulations on some really fabulous shoes.


----------



## NYCBelle

gorgeous vlada!


----------



## carlinha

*pam* - holy!!!  i don't know which i love more, the EB VNs or the silver glitter VPs.  they are both showstoppers!

*vlada* - amazing collection!   the nabuck python biancas, and the bananas!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Vlada* - Nice shoes!  Those python Biancas are so yummy!


----------



## Noegirl05

I have to post these here


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ GAWG GAWG GAWG GAWG!!!!
They are HOT HOT HOT!!!!!!! Im jealous! I want them! They look AMAZING!


----------



## NYCBelle

wowza Noe!



Noegirl05 said:


> I have to post these here


----------



## ilovetoshop

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Um, Vlada, darling... Where oh where did you get those python Bianca's???


How about these? watersnake biancas??

http://www.matchesfashion.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=16518&colour=snake#


----------



## carlinha

*noe* i ADORE your engins... if i didn't have the studded VPs and had unlimited funds, i'd be rocking these babies too!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Noe* post them everywhere!!!!  More, more, more!


----------



## ikaesmallz

OMG *noe*!!! Those are HOT!


----------



## BellaShoes

ilovetoshop said:


> How about these? watersnake biancas??
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=16518&colour=snake#



Those are the Hardwick... Vlada has the Nabuck (Nubuck??)

*Noe* they are gorgeous! Fierce!

Where did *Vlada* go? She just posted and ran off!  Is she just teasing us??


----------



## Noegirl05

Thank you ladies... I can't wait to drop baby Noe LOL and get into an outfit for these!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Drop.... hehehehehehehe...... keep your legs crossed Noe.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*noe *they are so hot congrats!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Noe*, those are soooo awesome!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I posted these in my collection thread but wanted to share them here, too- I'm so excited about them! I need to take some more pics in natural light...these do not do the colour justice


----------



## kuromi-chan

*LL*, your *purplies* are divine!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*LL* those are prettyyyy


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *Noe!* Stunning!!! I can't wait to see outfits with those babies.

*LL* that purple is unreal! Love it!!


----------



## carlinha

wow *louboutinlawyer*, i LOVE that color, it just pops against your skintone!!!  congrats on a great purchase!


----------



## NYCBelle

LouboutinLawyer those purple slingbacks are gorgeous!  love them!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*LL*, that color is divine!!!  I LOVE purple!


----------



## elfgirl

*LL*, that color is out of this world!  Gorgeous!


----------



## StephieT224

Newport1 said:


> Stephie these are DIVINE! I am in complete love with them! Where exactly did you buy them and how do they run in your opinion? Congrats!!!


 
Sorry for the late reply I had a hearing all day yesterday . . . I bought them at the Miami CL store. I thought I could find a nice pair of shoes on Lincoln road, and I just couldn't.  I guess only having been on Lincoln road once or twice I had a different memory of what it would be like, and I was so disappointed!

Anyway - I LOVE them. They are my most comfortable pair I own. I wore them from 6pm to a formal Dinner - during which I stood at a cocktail reception for an hour, and then we went to a nightclub afterwards - I think we got back home around 2am.  So 8 hours. Lots of up and down and dancing around, and NO complaints. LOVE.


----------



## LornaLou

I love the glitter VPs and the pink HPs


----------



## StephieT224

WOW *VLADA*!!! Stunning!

And I know I'm out of the loop but *NOE* I've never even seen those - love the details!

*LL *- such a pretty shade of purple!


----------



## karwood

*LL,* Your Mauresmo are sooo lovely! Absolutely love the color!

I just got my *Fernandos* today. At first, I did not think I would like these in black patent leather, but I had a complete change of heart once I saw them on my feet My only complaint aboout these shoes are the zippers. They VERY stiff and hard to zip up, definitely not manicure-friendly. I am still also getting them in nude patent leather. I received the shipment confirmation from Saks two days ago, so I should be posting pics very soon of nude Fernandos.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*kuromi-chan, ikaesmallz, LilMiss, Carlinha, NYCBelle, LouboutinNerd, Elf, Stephie,* and *Karwood*, *THANK YOU!! * 

I tried to take some more pictures in daylight..posting them in my collection thread

*Karwood*, your fernandos are magnificent! Can't wait to see the nude ones, too!


----------



## phiphi

*LL* - what a gorgeous purple! congratulations on your mauresmos! i hope you get to wear them soon now that our weather is starting to look more civilzed in canada!

OMG *karwood* - the fernandos are stunning on you!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Kar~ They are amazing!!!!


----------



## compulsive

*karwood*, the stock photos of the fernandos do them no justice. Those are head turners! You seriously wear them so well! Can't wait to see the nude ones  Love your polish as well!


----------



## clothingguru

*kar:* those are hot!!!! They look very good on you! Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## Ilgin

OMG!!! Your Fernandos are FIERCE *karwood* and look absolutely stunning on you!! love the grey nail polish, cannot wait to see the nudes!


----------



## sumnboutme

the fernandos look amazing on you *Karwood*!  but then again, all shoes look amazing on you!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh my, *karwood*!    those Fernandos are sexxxxy!!  love that nail color too!


----------



## sara999

kar those are disgustingly gorgeous on you!! is that particuliere on your toes!? looks fab


----------



## carlinha

*karwood* - there should be a warning sign before seeing your fernando pics.  they're not PG-rated girl!!!!!!!!!!  SUPER SEXY and MADE for your feet!!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

phiphi said:


> *LL* - what a gorgeous purple! congratulations on your mauresmos! i hope you get to wear them soon now that our weather is starting to look more civilzed in canada!



Thanks, Phi!!   You are soooo right- "Uncivilized" is the only way to describe winter in Canada!! LOL It is gorgeous here today...17 degrees!!


----------



## mal

*louboutinlawyer*, I love the color!! 
*karwood*, they are delicious!!  Can't wait to see the nudes


----------



## shockboogie

*kar*, those Fernandos are sizzling hot!!!

*louboutinlawyer *- That purple is so rich and vibrant. Love it!


----------



## BellaShoes

*karwood*...the fernandos look fabulous on you! Well done


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LOVE LOVE LOVE the fernandos on your *karwood!*


----------



## sobe2009

*LL:* Love them, the color is just perfect

*Karwood:* That's hot!!. Congrats girly, they look amazing on you. Love the nailpolish too.


----------



## blondie_bunneh

*LouboutinLawyer*, those are gorgeous! I saw a pair of those in nude on  the Bay and now I want to snatch them up. 

*Karwood*, I am  seriously jealous. Those look amazing on you.

Okay, so my photos  suck because the lighting in my apartment is horrid. I'll try to take  more during the day, but here are some photos of my first CLs     I'm sliding forward in them a little, so maybe some heel grips or foot pads are needed.


----------



## mal

*blonde_bunneh,* they are really sweet!
*karwood*, your pediicure is amazing!


----------



## Aikandy

*Blondie*, those look amazing on you!


----------



## Aikandy

oooooh, *Karwood*, just saw those Fernandos, gorg - is that OPI "You Dont Know Jaques?"





karwood said:


> *LL,* Your Mauresmo are sooo lovely! Absolutely love the color!
> 
> I just got my *Fernandos* today. At first, I did not think I would like these in black patent leather, but I had a complete change of heart once I saw them on my feet My only complaint aboout these shoes are the zippers. They VERY stiff and hard to zip up, definitely not manicure-friendly. I am still also getting them in nude patent leather. I received the shipment confirmation from Saks two days ago, so I should be posting pics very soon of nude Fernandos.


----------



## carlinha

*blondie* - very pretty girly shoes!  ball of foot pads should do the trick!


----------



## LoveHappens

OMG!!!*Karwood* those shoes look absolutely amazing on you!!! I wasn't feeling the Fernando's but now that I see them on you I'm having a change of heart!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood,* the fernandos are fabulous!!


----------



## Star1231

Omg Karwood, I am obsessed with those Fernandos.  I adore them, they're soo amazing on you!  Can't wait to see the nudes as well.

Blond Bunneh-Congrats on your first pair!  They're absolutely lovely, what a beautiful color!


----------



## thithi

oh wow, karwood those heels are total hotness!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*LL*- I just love that purple!

*blondie*- so pretty!

*karwood*- OMG they are so HOT!!!!! Love the fernandos on you!!!


----------



## noah8077

_There was something in the air that night
The stars were bright, FERNANDO!_

They look great on you Karwood!


----------



## cts900

OMG!  I am two days behind...

*Noe and LL:* I know I already commented on the new beauties in your collection threads but I love seeing them both over, and over, and over again!!

*blonde:* Congratulations  !!!  They are so dainty and feminine.  I think they are precious.

*Kar: *WOWZA!  You sure wear a pair of heels like few can...you are simply rockin' those babies!!


----------



## nillacobain

*Karwood*, those Fernandos are amazing, totally HOT on you! I love your pedi - is your nail polish from Chanel? TIA


----------



## sobe2009

*Blondie:* Love them, what an awesome color!!! Congrats


----------



## lilmissb

*karwood* they are MIND BLOWINGLY STUNNING on you!!!! 

They're gorgeous *blondie!!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Blondie... I love your sequined d'orsays!


----------



## kett

karwood - the Fernando's are fabulous! They look like they were made for your feet (and I've found that the zippers on my CL's are usually pretty dang stiff, they loosen up with time. I wonder if that is the case for other people?).

Blondie - they are so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Finally I took a quick second to take some pics of my YoYo Zeppa Slings. I love them to pieces - they are sooo comfortable 2nd best to my New Simples...sorry for the quality my cell phone is


----------



## Noegirl05

Misty~ I have those too!!!! Remember the steal I got off the bay!!!! I am so wearing mine with a navy/white seersucker dress for 4th of july!!!!! They look wonderful on you!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Noegirl05 said:


> Misty~ I have those too!!!! Remember the steal I got off the bay!!!! I am so wearing mine with a navy/white seersucker dress for 4th of july!!!!! They look wonderful on you!


Yeah I remember shoe twin!!! cause you asked if those were the ones I won - they look great on you as well!! 

I'm going to wear them to a few white parties this summer, with some jeans and white shirt, a few skirts etc. At first I thought what am I going to wear with them but now I have so many possibilities....

Aww thank you, I love them and the price was sweet 2!


----------



## mal

oh, pretty* misty!!* I can totally see those with white jeans/slacks...


----------



## mistyknightwin

mal said:


> oh, pretty* misty!!* I can totally see those with white jeans/slacks...


 
Thanks Mal, I do to! or even cream....


----------



## Noegirl05

Yup!!! I too am gonna wear mine with jeans and white shirts!!!! I don't wear too many red clothing but accessories are a different story!!!


----------



## cts900

*Misty: *_LOVE_ that color.  Great pick!!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Mal, Shock, Sobe, Blondie, dezy* and *Cts*!!

*Blondie*- I saw those nude ones, too! They're so elegant...you definitely need a pair!


----------



## kett

Those are so cute misty


----------



## clothingguru

very cute misty!!!! they look great on u!


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!!!**LL, phiphi, clothingguro, Noe, compulsive, IIgin, sumn, Kuromi, sara, carlinha, mal, shock, bella, naked, sobe, blondie, aikandy, LoveHappens, rdgldy, Star, thithi, dezyner, noah, cts900, nilla, lilmissb and kett!!!* Oh! And the nail polish on my toes is OPI "You don't know Jacque".

*blondie,* Love your pretty pink sequin d'osays! 
*misty,* your red patent yoyo zeppa are fab! Congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh new shoessssssssssssssss!! 

*VLADA* I love all your shoes, but the python Biancas are outta this world!  Congrats!

*Louboutinlawyer* your Mauresmos are absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats!

*Kar* you look fabulous!  I love the Fernandos on you!  Congrats

*Blondie* congrats on your lovely shoes!  They are beautiful!

*Misty *the Yoyo Zeppa slings look amazing on you!  Congrats!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awww thank you very much Ladies!


----------



## kett

karwood said:


> Oh! And the nail polish on my toes is OPI "You don't know Jacque".



I bought all of the French OPI collection and I rarely wear that color... now I want to go put it on because it looks so great on you!


----------



## sara999

ahhhh i've got that one but i've never worn it!


----------



## karwood

*jance, * thank you sweetie!

*kett and sara,* lately I have been into the taupey-lavender-gray colors. It is one favs. I bought it two weeks and it was hard to find. I had to drive to four different Ulta stores and three different nail salons. They were all sold out, except for one place and I bought the very last bottle. I guess this color is being discontinued.  Also, my RAOK buddy gave me polishes from OPI for Sephora. One is them is called "Metro Chic", it very similar to OPI "You don't know Jacque".


----------



## carlinha

*misty* - i love that red patent!  looks so good!!!


----------



## phiphi

*blondie* - love them on you!

*misty* - beauties! they are perfect for spring!


----------



## elfgirl

Um...oops? 

It's *Authenticplease*'s fault?







(More pics once I get home.)


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awww, thank you both...


----------



## jancedtif

elfgirl said:


> Um...oops?
> 
> It's *Authenticplease*'s fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (More pics once I get home.)



You went shopping with *Authenticplease*?!  If you did, then I know you had a great time!!!  I can't wait to see the rest of your shoe!


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> *kett and sara,* lately I have been into the taupey-lavender-gray colors. It is one favs. I bought it two weeks and it was hard to find. I had to drive to four different Ulta stores and three different nail salons. They were all sold out, except for one place and I bought the very last bottle. I guess this color is being discontinued.  Also, my RAOK buddy gave me polishes from OPI for Sephora. One is them is called "Metro Chic", it very similar to OPI "You don't know Jacque".


ahhh yeah yeah, the $OPI is supposed to be brilliant, we don't have sephora in the UK! you should try butter london, 'flash pack' and orly 'country club khaki' (more hkaki than taupe), one of my favourites is RGB - 'Haze' it's a purple taupe grey...i never even thought about putting it on my toes! rescue beauty lounge - grunge is another personal favourite as well! (but you know i can go ON AND ON about polish, my true love! )


----------



## Sabine

Marron glace very prive's 90.


----------



## elfgirl

jancedtif said:


> You went shopping with *Authenticplease*?!  If you did, then I know you had a great time!!!  I can't wait to see the rest of your shoe!



She "enabled" me through her very thorough knowledge of the good local shopping haunts.  After asking her opinion this morning about where to go, she suggested the shop I ended up at.  I can neither confirm nor deny whether she knew exactly how dangerous the shop was at the time. 

I swear I only intended to look at tops. *SWEAR*.   

(Pics uploading. C'mon flickr! Hurry!)


----------



## mal

*Elfgirl*!!! No fair    edit: OK, you're back...
*Sabine*, they are really nice! I notice wrinkling on some of my patents after I've worn them a bit- I think it is inevitable antway with some pairs


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*misty*- love the red! so great for Spring!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sabine*- love that color!

*elf*- what a tease!


----------



## elfgirl

So, as I said, I only intended to go shopping for tops.  That was it.  I thought I'd go to one of the local NMLC or Off 5th, but when I asked *authenticplease *her opinion she suggested one of her favorite consignment shops. 

I went. I looked. I found shoes. Of course. There was one pair in particular, though...

BUT! I thought I was safe. They were a size 37. Those shouldn't fit me, right? I'm usually a 37.5. So I tried them on just to prove they were a half-size too small. They were...not. 

Here are my "OOPS" shoes: black suede Drapanova, BNIB, for less than $300.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!!! Congrats *elf!!!!! *

well worth the tease


----------



## babysweetums

i love them elfgirl, i have such a soft spot for black and gray suede !!


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful elf... lucky find.


----------



## jancedtif

Congrats *sabine*!  isn't the marron glace color just dreamy?!

*Elfgirl *Congrats!  They're beautiful!!


----------



## elfgirl

*karwood*, I LOVE the Fernandos! They look fantastic on you!

*bunneh*, I don't think I've seen those before.  So pretty!

*misty*, I love the Yoyo zeppas! The red is fantastic!

*Sabine*, your VPs look great! Congrats! 


Thank you *dezynr*, *baby *, *Bella* and *jan*!  At least some of the luck is thanks to *authenticplease*, since I probably wouldn't have gone if she hadn't recommended it.


----------



## mal

Awesome, *elfgirl!!! *Great deal and they look gorgeous on you. You have really been on a roll


----------



## carlinha

*elfgirl* - congrats on an amazing find!

*sabine* - i love marron glace!


----------



## elfgirl

mal said:


> Awesome, *elfgirl!!! *Great deal and they look gorgeous on you. You have really been on a roll



I'm not supposed to be on a roll! There should be no rolling! I should be roll free! 

ush:


----------



## mal

^^^but you are rolling in bargains! I give you credit for that!


----------



## karwood

Thank you, *elfgirl!* And congrats on getting your black suede Drapanova for an amazing deal! They look totally fab on you!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Gorgeous, *Elf*!! Congrats!! There is no greater joy in life than a CL deal


----------



## lilmissb

*misty* they're fabulous on you!!

Great colour *Sabine!*

Awesome find *elf!* Congrats.


----------



## sobe2009

*Sabine:* First of all. Congrats, they are beautiful and yes, that happens with patent is normal.  Enjoy them!!!
*Elf:* Great new addition, they were meant to be!!!.


----------



## blondie_bunneh

Thank you ladies! You are all are so wonderful   My first wedding dress fitting is on Wednesday so I am so excited to see these with my dress! I hope this is the first of many CLs!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *karwood*, *LL*, *lilmissb*, and *sobe*! 

Apparently they were dyed to be black and now I'm terribly curious what color they started out as!


----------



## cts900

^^I think they are great!  I love them and have heard it is a remarkably comfy style.  GREAT find!!  And, hey, whatever color they were; nothing is more pragmatic than black .  You mentioned they were BNIB...does the box have the original sticker, maybe?


----------



## elfgirl

cts900 said:


> ^^I think they are great!  I love them and have heard it is a remarkably comfy style.  GREAT find!!  And, hey, whatever color they were; nothing is more pragmatic than black .  You mentioned they were BNIB...does the box have the original sticker, maybe?



Thank you! I'm going back to pick it up on Monday (I forgot to grab it when I bought them), so I'm going to look and see what it says then.


----------



## cts900

elfgirl said:


> Thank you! I'm going back to pick it up on Monday (I forgot to grab it when I bought them), so I'm going to look and see what it says then.



I hope the original sticker is there...I would be curious, too.  I love them!


----------



## Sabine

Thanks ladies! I can live with the creases they are no biggie, i really love the color indeed!

The black suede Drapanova are amazing, what a steal!


----------



## kett

Sabine - they are lovely, congrats!
Elf - awesome find! They look great.


----------



## authenticplease

Elfgirl....What a find!  Such a tease.....no hints to the stye in your email, I had to wait til I could come log on tPF to see what you found  Glad you enjoyed Donna's place....I swear I have never seen so many CLs in one consignment shop and she is consistent with it!

Sabine.....LOVE the color of your VPs....stunning!

Jan...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Kar* - Those Fernando's are ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!! They look really, really sexy!! :coolpics: (haha I have been wanting to use that << smilie!)

*Misty* - It is about time you posted those beautiful babies! Congrats!!

*Elf *- Congrats on your accidental purchase!

Sorry if I missed anyone! Everyone has fabulous purchases!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

These pics are for *christian* from the catwalk thread. 

I bought these from Saks like 2 years ago? Anthracite simples 70mm. Hope this helps you!


----------



## Stephanie***

^^^I'd need those for work...



*elfgirl*  - Stunning! What a stunning classic!

*Sabine* - Gorgeous! Congrats!!

*mistyknightwin* - Perfect spring and summer shoes! They are gorgeous! What a pity that I can'T walk in slingbacks! 

*blondie_bunneh* - Gorgeous! they look so glamorous!! 

*karwood* - Those are the killer!! They are absolutly HOT!!!

*louboutinlawyer* - They are so cute in this color!

*Noegirl05*  - I love studded things so I do love these studded shoes!! Congrats!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *Sabine*, *kett*, *authenticplease*, *jimmy*, and *Steph*!

*CTS*, the sticker was on the box. They had the shoe sitting on the box in the window and I looked at it when I picked up the shoe.  I'm still mad at myself for forgetting to ask for it before I left!



authenticplease said:


> Elfgirl....What a find!  Such a tease.....no hints to the stye in your email, I had to wait til I could come log on tPF to see what you found  Glad you enjoyed Donna's place....I swear I have never seen so many CLs in one consignment shop *and she is consistent with it!*



LOL! I didn't mean to tease!  The "worst" part of the visit?  She told me that the customer who had consigned that pair brings CLs in _all the time_, many of them never worn. Soooo didn't need to know that. ush:  I just hope I can get out of there tomorrow without buying anything else!


----------



## LornaLou

Karwood those are gorgeous! Love them 

Loving all the new shoes lately too


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Man, this thread moves so fast!  You ladies were busy over the weekend!

*karwood* - Oh, how I  the Fernandos.  I was drooling over them in stock photos, and now even more after seeing them on!

*blondie* - those passmules are so pretty!  i can't get enough of paillettes!  I would try toe pads for them - for me, heel grips don't work as well for d'orsay styles. Congrats on your first pair!

*misty* - those Yoyo Zeppas are so fun!  I love the red and white combo!

*Sabine* - Marron Glace is gorg on the VPs!  They look great on you!

*elf* - OMG $300 NIB???  OK, that is so worth it!  I love the Drapinovas.

*ikae* - Love the color on the simples!  i am such a sucker for gray shoes.


----------



## SassySarah

Ok so I had a last minute quick shopping trip to NYC last week.  I found the Carino Platos Leopard at the CL store on Madison, and the Alta Iowas at Saks (also found a great SA if anyone needs info).  As promised here are pics of my new CL's!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love them *sassy!!!!*


----------



## mal

congrats, *sassy*! They are both fab


----------



## clothingguru

Gorgeous *sassy*! you wear them well!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

elfgirl said:


> The "worst" part of the visit?  She told me that the customer who had consigned that pair brings CLs in _all the time_, many of them never worn. Soooo didn't need to know that. ush:  I just hope I can get out of there tomorrow without buying anything else!



DAAANGER!!!!!!:ninja: LOL


----------



## kett

Sassy they are both so great - you work them.


----------



## phiphi

love them both *sassy*!! congrats!


----------



## elfgirl

louboutinlawyer said:


> DAAANGER!!!!!!:ninja: LOL



LOL! I know, right?  

I picked up the box yesterday and the Drapanovas started out black, so my guess is that the owner had them refurbished before she consigned them.  The bottoms didn't look painted, so if she did, they did a really good job.


----------



## cts900

elfgirl said:


> LOL! I know, right?
> 
> I picked up the box yesterday and the Drapanovas started out black, so my guess is that the owner had them refurbished before she consigned them. The bottoms didn't look painted, so if she did, they did a really good job.


 
That is interesting! Maybe they sat in her closet for so long that the suede became worn in the areas touching the box and she just decided to freshen them up. Either way, they are fantastic and _such_ a great find, thanks for the update .

*Sassy*: You look awesome in both pair. LOVE them!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Sassy* - love 'em both!!


----------



## ShannonB90

SassySarah - I loveee the 2nd pair!!


----------



## Ilgin

Beautiful pairs *sassy*, congrats!


----------



## indypup

elfgirl said:


> LOL! I know, right?
> 
> I picked up the box yesterday and the Drapanovas started out black, so my guess is that the owner had them refurbished before she consigned them. The bottoms didn't look painted, so if she did, they did a really good job.


 
Pray for me dear, I'm going there this Saturday. :ninja:

And I was going to say that the Drapanovas looked fairly untouched!  Love them on you.


----------



## elfgirl

indypup said:


> Pray for me dear, I'm going there this Saturday. :ninja:
> 
> And I was going to say that the Drapanovas looked fairly untouched!  Love them on you.



Thank you! 

They have several pairs with cork or wood heels and platforms (including a pair of white patent Decolzeps in 37 ) and there are lots of slingbacks.  I know they're getting tons of new stuff in daily, but I don't know how fast it makes it out onto the floor.  Have fun! You'll have to let me know if you find any treasures.

(Totally off topic, but they have a gorgeous white leather Burberry Montgomery that I was soooo coveting--NWT and less than $900.  I was good, though.)


----------



## indypup

Oh, you know I'll let you know, size twin!  Hehee!


----------



## babysweetums

woot woot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you ladies!  I'm truly a Louboutin-a-holic now.  6 pairs in one month.  I must stop for a while now though, and I keep saying that but somehow keep justifying more.


----------



## clothingguru

*baby:* YAY 2 pairs !! Gorgeoussssss


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful new additions Ladies!! 

Thanks again for the compliments


----------



## rdgldy

lovely!!


----------



## karwood

*sassy,* your CP and AI are totally fab! Congrats!

Here are pics of my Nude Patent Fernandos. Bit disappointed in them.  I am not feeling them as much as the black patent Fernandos. Maybe my legs need to be tanned to pull these off. Still debating on returning them.


----------



## telesbrize

^^ I'm loving them with your skin-tone, don't be self-conscious about it!  Those are some hot shoes, I wish I could pull them off like that!


----------



## sumnboutme

karwood said:


> Here are pics of my Nude Patent Fernandos. Bit disappointed in them.  I am not feeling them as much as the black patent Fernandos. Maybe my legs need to be tanned to pull these off. Still debating on returning them.



i def agree that they don't pop as much as the black patent ones... good luck with your decision


----------



## carlinha

*sassy* - those are so fun!

*baby* - wow, those yellow declics are just WOW.

*kar* - yeah i am not feeling the nude ones as much as the black for sure.  what about returning these and getting the roccia lizard ones?


----------



## nillacobain

carlinha said:


> *kar* - *yeah i am not feeling the nude ones as much as the black for sure.* what about returning these and getting the roccia lizard ones?


 
I agree.


----------



## mal

yes to the Lizard!!!


----------



## indypup

*Kar*, I agree with everyone else, I'm just not feeling the nude as much!  Don't they come in yellow patent?  What about those or the lizard?


----------



## phiphi

*baby* - beautiful!!

*karwood* - i agree with you that the black patent had just a lot more FIERCE in them! would you consider the python fernando over the nude?


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood,* I love the black, and agree about the nudes! Python would look amazing though!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Karwood*, they look wonderful on you but if I had to choose... definitely Black! I cannot pull of that shade of nude... it is a toughie.


----------



## clothingguru

kar: i honestly like them! I mean yes the black is more fierce for sure but i like these! especially for summer! BUT its what you like that matters


----------



## cts900

I like them, *Kar*.  But if you don't feel them...send 'em on back!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*baby- *hot hot hot love them!

*kar- *If I hadn't seen the black on you first, I'd say they look good. But compared to the black, the nude just doesnt look that hot. IMO


----------



## compulsive

*kar*, the nude looks great on you but I like the black so much better! And like everyone else, go for the lizard!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

compulsive said:


> *kar*, the nude looks great on you but I like the black so much better! And like everyone else, go for the lizard!


 

Oh I totally agree!!!!!


----------



## kett

Kar - I think you should return them if you don't just love them, but for what it is worth, I really love the nude on you. Maybe it is because I am in a nude mood but I think they look so fantastic.


----------



## karwood

Thanks everybody for your input. I have decided to return them. I am thinking about the lizards, but most likely I am just going to stick to one pair of Fernando, the black patent leather.


----------



## sobe2009

*Baby:* Congrats!!!! Love those declics and a great happy color.
*Karwood:* I really like both and they look great on you.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*baby* - love them both!  Those yellow declics should come with sunglasses!:sunnies

*karwood* - I definitely also like the black fernandos better, but I agree that the lizard ones would be gorgeous on you! I hope you decide to get them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sassy:* I am so jealous of your espadrilles!  LOVE THEM!!!

*Baby:* Awesome new additions!

*Karwood:* I am rather tardy for the party, but I prefer the black too!  However, I swear you make every shoe look fabulous!


----------



## clothingguru

My Coral Bianca's have finally arrived after like 3 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Newport1

Just stunning x 1 billion.  They look GREAT GREAT GREAT on you.






clothingguru said:


> My Coral Bianca's have finally arrived after like 3 weeks!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*clothingguru*-so pretty!! I love the color!
*baby-*the declics are gorgeous in yellow.


----------



## karwood

*clothing,* Love your Coral Biancas! Did you get those from Saks.com? If yes, why did it three weeks to be delivered?


----------



## clothingguru

thank you *newport1* and *rdgldy*!!  

*Karwood:* Thank you! I originally ordered them from Saksfifthave online BUT 2 days after i ordered them they emailed me and said: Your order was canceled...we could not verify your shipping address. So i called back and they told me to order through one of their stores  because when i called back to re-order...the 38.5 had not been inputted back into their system yet. So i ordered through "Bal Harbour" store and it took them 2 days to verify my order (because my billing addy is in Canada and shipping addy is in the states). Usually i have No problems with it because the shipping addy is on my Visa as well but any who ...then they shipped them out and it took 2 weeks to get to me. So all in all it was 3 weeks of hassle! lol.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG *clothing *I love the coral biancas! I can't wait for my pair of coral goodies to arrive!


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ thank you dez!!! oooh what did you get what did you get! Cant wait to see i  Coral anything!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*cg* - LOVE the coral - it's the perfect color for the Biancas!  So perfect for spring.  Glad they finally arrived!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> ^^^ thank you dez!!! oooh what did you get what did you get! Cant wait to see i  Coral anything!


 
I got the nappa leather coral greissimos. They arrive Monday and I need to intercept the delivery before DH gets home or else I'm in big trouble lol


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*CG*- LOOOOVE the coral!! Soooo fab 

*Karwood*- I think the nude looks lovely on you, but you can't beat the black, IMO.  Fierce!


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I got the nappa leather coral greissimos. They arrive Monday and I need to intercept the delivery before DH gets home or else I'm in big trouble lol



Oh yeah!!! YAY! cant wait to see them! Ive never seen those ones! p.s.hehehehe i do the same thing!!!! i still havent told DH about my Luly's / Ronette's / Coral Bianca's and another pair coming! Im scared to tell him! hehe. Break it one pair at a time and SLOWLY!

*Louboutin nerd:* Thank you hun! I know finally they arrived!!!! 

*Louboutinlawyer*: Thank you cheeka!!!! I cant wait to wear them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> Oh yeah!!! YAY! cant wait to see them! Ive never seen those ones! p.s.hehehehe i do the same thing!!!! i still havent told DH about my Luly's / Ronette's / Coral Bianca's and another pair coming! Im scared to tell him! hehe. Break it one pair at a time and SLOWLY!


 
I actually haven't seen them in person, I saw a picture, got obsessed and then hunted them down at the Madison Boutique lol. DH cannot know about these! I'll just wear them and it he says anything I always say "these? I have had them forever just haven't worn them"


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I actually haven't seen them in person, I saw a picture, got obsessed and then hunted them down at the Madison Boutique lol. DH cannot know about these! I'll just wear them and it he says anything I always say "these? I have had them forever just haven't worn them"



haha oh wow we are very much like! 
I say the same thing all the time! hahaha :lmao:


----------



## ashakes

I always forget this thread exists.  I know it's a STICKY, but I just seem to comment on people's shoes in their collection threads and if they have reveals. I need to pay more attention to this one too!

So, I couldn't go back to the very beginning b/c you guys are a chatty bunch, but I did vow to go back to March 1st, or page 148. LOL

So, here goes...

*Elizabeth*, the glittart ron rons are so pretty on you!  You have quite the collection of ron rons with those and the turquoise suede. 

*adctd2onlnshpng*, we are Tahiti twins! They look fabulous on you!  Did you end up keeping the Biancas b/c they suit you! 
*
mishybelle*, the black nappa Greissimos are gorgeous! Congrats!

*rdgldy*, the black metal patent Archidiscos are beautiful!  And, the camel patent Horatio Slings look so good on you! You are one hot teacher!   And, those Trash espadrilles? Are you really on a ban? I don't feel like you ever are. haha

*Noe*, you are always busy! My favorites have to be the red/black patent Engin Spikes, marine metal you yous, and the watersnake hardwick VPs! 

*enedanyim*, congrats on the patent decolletes! They are such a wonderful classic!

*Larissa*, your haul from Paris is TDF!  I love all the different colors and variety in styles! Gorgeous!

*Panda*, your clic clacs turned out so well! Congrats on having such a unique pair!  And, of course I love your AB Samira Strass!  You made me think I should take mine out to play with. I haven't taken them out of the box in quite some time!

*Chins*, what a great score on the leopard flats! The Yobatrice are so pretty and the nude patent yoyo 110, well classics! Love your pedi!
*
Stephanie*, I love the color on those red velvet Limas! They are so beautiful!

*elfgirl*, what a score on those Bibilolo, a great work shoe! And, those Miss Clichy are HOT!  Of course you found something at that consignment shop too. haha Congrats on the Drapanovas. 
*
alyssa08*, the Nude Patent New Simples are so pretty!  I think the New Simples are an underrated style. Whenever I wear my pairs while working, I always get so many compliments!

*Dukeprincess*, the lace bouquet pigalles are GORGEOUS!  Definitely ban breaking worthy! 

*mal*, I love your lavender patent Bananas!  What a great outfit!

*PyAri*, congrats on the pelouse suede MCs! Please tell me you wore those on St. Patty's Day b/c I wore mine and they were perfect!

*ilovetoshop*, the nude patent Yolandas are amazing! How do you like the fit of the Yolandas? I am thinking I should get this style soon!

*kett*, the bone patent MCs are so beautiful! I'm glad you decided to pull the trigger!

*Jimmy*, love the black patent yopis on you and what a great deal on those graffit flats!  They look so cute on your tiny feet!

*cts*, I couldn't see your pics, but I read that they are nude simple 100s.  Hopefully your pics work again, but either way I know they are a wonderful staple to have!
*
SassySarah*, love the New Simples and ADs! And, the leopard Carino Platos are so cute! I love them on!  And, you can't go wrong with the black Alta Iowas. They are so comfy!
*
carlinha*, you know I love your lace bouquet LCs!

*baby*, you had quite the haul! I can't even pic a favorite. haha

*Jeshika*, the nude patent decolletes are gorgeous! I love mine and you reminded me I need to wear them soon!

*Pugovkina*, the color on your HP is fab! Congrats!

*roussel*, congrats on finding your HG! They are spectacular!

*ailoveresale*, the black patent decoltissimos are perfect! What a sweet DH!

*clothing*, I know you decided to keep the Lulys. I'm not sure if you kept the Ronettes or not b/c of the strap.  The color was so pretty on them though!  Either way, I love your choices! And, the coral Biancas are so HOT on you! I should try something coral on. I have just never been drawn to the color, but you may have changed my mind!
*
jancedtif*, the Miss Boxe are beautiful, love the color. And, I'm so glad you were able to get the black metal patent Archidiscos!  

*StephieT224*, gotta love AMEX. haha Congrats on a gorgeous shoe!

*Lorna*, love the Treoplis and the self-glittered flats! Too cute!

*NYCBelle*, the anthracite glitter NPs are gorgeous on you! Congrats on your upcoming wedding and perfect wedding shoes! 
*
Pamfitterknas*, congrats on such stunning additions! The blue satin Very Noeuds are so beautiful as are the anthracite glitter VPs!

*Vlada*, welcome and thank you for showing off such showstoppers!  You have some of the girls going crazy wanting you to hand over all of them!  All three are perfect!

*louboutinlawyer*, purple + satin=love for me!  The Mauresmo is so pretty. Here is the original link from NAP if you ever want more info on them or pics:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31020
*
karwood*, I love the black patent Fernandos on you!  The nude also looks great, but they are just ok compared to the black! What about the lizard roccia? A g/f of mine those on a few weeks ago and I thought they looked HOT on her!
*
blondie_bunneh*, your paillette Passamules are so pretty! Congrats!

*misty*, love the red patent yoyo zeppa slings and your french pedi too! 
*
Sabine*, you look great. I love the marron glace color on your VPs!

*ikaesmallz*, your simples are wonderful!

DONE!


----------



## clothingguru

WOW *ashakes*!!!! You are dedicated and way too kind! page 148!!!!! WOW! I would have probably just said: Im SO far behind that i just want to say i love all the new shoes! lol 

Thanks so much! Yes i kept the ronettes i love the color so much! And the Coral bianca's are amazing and would look amazing with your skin tone!


----------



## rdgldy

*asha*, I TRY to be on a ban, but it is just so hard.  Thanks for all your lovely compliments.  These were all e-bay or sale though, so I actually did very well.


----------



## lilmissb

*Sassy* I love your carino platos (have plans to get some myself!) and you AI's (fraternal twin as I have them in black suede)!!! 

Nice buys *baby!* Love the yellow 

*kar* I love them on you but not as much as the black. The black really stand out and you make them super hot but the ndues are just so-so for me.

*CG* CORAL!!!!!    Oh gosh, I'd almost forgotten my obsession with getting coral and now you've brought it back....

You got coral too *dez?* I'm gonna be on coral "must have" mode after I see yours. Good thing I'm going away for 4 days today!!! Oooh, the nappa greiss, I've heard that they are beautiful IRL.


----------



## indypup

That's it, I need coral Biancas.  *CG*, what are you doing to me??? :


----------



## clothingguru

hahaha 

*Indypup:*  Enabler....come on ....do it !!!! do it!!!! MUST HAVE CORAL BIANCA's!!!!! i love it! hehehe Seriosuly tho! Must have! 

*lilmissb:* You NEED coral in your life! It will make you  and jump up and down! hehe


----------



## phiphi

*cg* - the coral biancas look fabulous on you!!


----------



## sobe2009

*CG. *What an amazing addition. Love the color,it's truly perfect for Spring. So, how is Canada? getting warmer?
*Dezyn:* What!!! I love those greissimos!!!!!!!!!! I hope to get them too. 
Please, please post modeling pics when u get them. I am sure they will look beyond amazing on u.


----------



## LornaLou

I LOVE coral! It's such a beautiful colour and it looks so pretty in the Bianca! Great buy 

I love the yellow colour for the Declics? as well, so pretty! They look so high! 

I also love the Iowas  They are one of my favourite styles I am yet to own!


----------



## BellaShoes

*CG*..... OHHHHH. MMMMM. GEEEEEE  Love...pure, unadulterated love.


----------



## clothingguru

*phiphi:* thank you so much luv! 

*Sobe*: Thank you! Yes the perfect addition for me for spring and summer! Canada is good! Yes its getting warmer here in Van...sunny almost everyday! woohoo! That what i like!   I hate the cold! Hows the weather in your AMAZING City!!!!!!? So jealous!

*Lorna*: thanks! coral is a beautiful color!

*Bella*: hehe! YOU couldn't have also expresses MY feelings better! hehe Thanks cheeka!


----------



## samhainophobia

One new, one old.


----------



## rdgldy

*sam,* gorgeous-we are twins on the sigourneys and cousins on the gressimos!!
Enjoy your beauties.


----------



## clothingguru

^sam: SHOE TWIN!!!! dont you love the b/w combo of the greissimo's!!!! They are SO elegant and classy yet fun! Love them! Both are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *ashakes*!! I had a photobucket crisis that I was very embarassed about :shame:.  I am getting MUCH use out of them...true staples indeed!!


----------



## Ayala

CG those Biancas are beautiful!!!!

They look amazing with your skin tone and your legs rock.


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you *Ayala*!!!! Your so sweet!  Im so glad i got them


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Asha*, loves how you thank everyone individually! Thank you.... And those yellow declic :faints: they are beautiful!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> haha oh wow we are very much like!
> I say the same thing all the time! hahaha :lmao:


 


oh no, I think this is the start of a beautiful yet enabling friendship lol


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

[QUOTE
*Dezyn:* What!!! I love those greissimos!!!!!!!!!! I hope to get them too. 
Please, please post modeling pics when u get them. I am sure they will look beyond amazing on u.[/QUOTE]

I LOOOOOVE them! I had to track down my size all over the place until thankfully Madison had them. you should definitely get them 
thank you *sobe, *you know I will be posting an entire photo shoot dedicated to them when they arrive lol


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sam* they are beautiful! congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh no, I think this is the start of a beautiful yet enabling friendship lol



i couldn't agree more!


----------



## lilmissb

You naughty enabler *CG!!* In time....  

The greissimos are my fave *sam* but love both


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you, *asha*! I have to admit, the last few pairs I've gotten have been some of my favorites!

*baby*, gorgeous new acquisitions!

*kar*, sorry that the nude disappointed.  That style looks so fantastic on you!  Good to wait for something that makes you 

Ooooooh, *CG*. More beautiful Biancas!  That color looks fantastic on you!  You guys are wearing down my reserve on getting this style.  

*Sam*! Shoe twin! I love my Greissimos. The Sigourneys are so fab! Congrats!


----------



## kett

Sam - congrats! I think the greissimos are one of my all-time favorite shoes ever.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*sam* - Love both of them!  But especially those Greissimos - they are just perfect!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Sam*, your new gressimo's are fabulous!

The color of the sigourney's is great too!!


----------



## ashakes

*clothing*, you're welcome! I'm glad you decided to keep them. Hopefully the T-strap is not an issue.  Yes, I should try on some coral patent. I forgot and I did try on the coral patent Bananas, but they were not the right size (all they had left) so I just took them off immediately. 

*rdgldy*, haha yeah I'm like you...could never go on a ban. I think I went 2 whole weeks without buying a pair though, which is pretty good for me. And, then I just crashed and burned.

*Dezynrbaglaydee*, can't wait to see your coral nappa Greissimos!

*samhainophobia*, LOVE the Greissimos and the Signourney booties are wonderful too!

*cts and misty*, you're welcome!  cts, do you need up upgrade? LOL Mine did that last year and it's the one account that is just my CLs! Signs maybe I need to not buy so much?

*elfgirl*, you're welcome!  And, that's always a great feeling!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *Cguru* I am in  with the Biancas on you!

Holy moly!  What a haul *sam!* 

Aww, thanks so much *Asha* for your sweet compliment!


----------



## karwood

*asha,* SERIOUSLY, YOU ROCK!!! That is REALLY REALLY REALLY sweet of you to take all that time to acknowledge and to post lovely comments on everybody's shoes!

*samina,* love your two latest, but I especially love your B&W Greis!!


----------



## cts900

*asha:* seriously!  i would think i needed an upgrade if i didn't have such an itty bitty collection.  i am just an idiot and hit the wrong button...poof!  everything gone and i had to reload everything.  it was so annoying.  thankfully, jet was kind enough to delete my reference posts when i reported myself , but i had forgotten about this one. 

i also agree with *kar*--the time it took you to go back and specifically comment on all our shoes was so generous and sweet.  thank you !


----------



## sobe2009

*Sam*: Wowzers!!! I really love both of them


----------



## shockboogie

Look what the stork just dropped off! (Runs back into CCLO)


----------



## rdgldy

Am I the only one that cannot score a pair of jaws???* R.*, they look wonderful on you.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> Am I the only one that cannot score a pair of jaws???* R.*, they look wonderful on you.


 
me  too!


I love them *Shock!*


----------



## clothingguru

*duke*: Thank you so much cheeka! 

*elfgirl:* Get them get them!!! Thanks luv! 

*lilmissb:* Hehe i love it!!!!! 

*Shock:* LOVE LOVE the jaws! They look so great on you! congrats!!! what a wonderful addition!


----------



## elfgirl

shockboogie said:


> Look what the stork just dropped off! (Runs back into CCLO)



Shoe twin! They look fabulous on you, *Shock*!  Congrats!  

Aren't they soooo comfy?


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you *rdgldy, naked, clothing, and elfgirl*! 

We're not only shoe twins but size twins as well, *elf*! 

Btw, can't wait to meet you in person next month, *naked*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

shockboogie said:


> Thank you *rdgldy, naked, clothing, and elfgirl*!
> 
> We're not only shoe twins but size twins as well, *elf*!
> 
> Btw, can't wait to meet you in person next month, *naked*!


 
you too!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ashakes said:


> *Dezynrbaglaydee*, can't wait to see your coral nappa Greissimos!


 
Monday! can't wait!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*shock *they are so pretty!!!!


----------



## compulsive

OMG *R*  Those were so worth ban-breaking!


----------



## cts900

*sam*: gorgeous!  
*shock*:


----------



## shockboogie

*dezynr and cts900* -  Thank you! I can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## shockboogie

compulsive said:


> OMG *R*  Those were so worth ban-breaking!



Haha! That's how I felt when I saw them.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Shock*, love your JAWS ...they look perfect on you! I also love your Purple Lizards... gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

*sam* both pairs are beautiful! congrats on your booties and greissimos!

OMG *shock*! your Jaws are absolutely worth breaking a ban! they look fabulous on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*shock*, congrats on scoring a pair of Jaws!!  they look amazing on you!


----------



## mal

*shock,* sweetie, I am SO glad you nailed the Jaws!!! They look truly perfect on you


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rdgldy said:


> Am I the only one that cannot score a pair of jaws???* R.*, they look wonderful on you.


Of course, you are NOT!!!

*Kar* - I agree with everyone about the nudes!! The black ones are so hot who even cares about the nudes!!!

*asha* - I am impressed that you went back that far!! Whew!! I can't remember two pages! lol
*
Sam* - love the new and old!

*CG*-  Eep!!! Coral Bianca's??  AH-MAZING!!

*Shock* - oh good lord! I will be glad when I can get my hands on some freaking Jaws!! But, of course, you capture the beauty of these shoes so well! I love seeing your photo's!!

I hope I didn't miss anyone since I did not go that far back, but your purchases are super fab!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sooo, I finally got a change to take modeling pics of my Bowpi's! Here they are: 

(still working on that bow!)

















AND, Now....

All of you know that I have been in search of Bianca's in my size and I have found them!! The Bianca's are my early April gifts (I think! :ninja!
















Haha and this one is my YOUNGER (I am the runt of the bunch! lol) sister trying them on!! She hates that she cannot wear my shoes, and I, on the other hand, love that she cannot!


----------



## clothingguru

*Jimmy:* thank you!...LOVE the bianca's on you! Glad you found them!!! And the Bowpi's!!!! if i remember correctly...you put the bows on yourself right? THEY look so good!!!!! So cute!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*jimmy*, your Bowpi's are FAB!!    oooh, and you found your Biancas!!  yayyyyy!


----------



## Noegirl05

Jimmy- omg the bowpis look soo good on you!!!!!! And the biancas I love them lol um your sister LOL


----------



## alyssa08

jimmy I love your bowpis! the bows look great  congrats on scoring the biancas as well. what size shoe do you wear? that is quite a difference!


----------



## annaspanna33

Aaaaaaaah *Shock*, I'm SO SO jealous of your Jaws!!! And they look perfect on you


----------



## annaspanna33

*Jimmy*, love the biancas!


----------



## rdgldy

*jimmy,* the biancas are stunning and your bowpis are too cute!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Jimmy* - your Bowpi's look great!!!!  I'm so jealous of you creative ladies.  and FINALLY the search for your beloved Bianca's is over  I never realized you have teeny, tiny feet - lucky duck!


----------



## kett

Jimmy - Haha, I love that my sister can't fit my shoes, too! Those Biancas are so dang hot. Is that Bowpi the one that you DIY? If so... those are AMAZING! Can we start hiring you out to make us shoes


----------



## sobe2009

*Jimmy:* Congrats girly, u found your beloved Biancas!!!!!!!!!!! I am happy 4 u, aren't they great!?!?

*Shock:* I just saw your Jaws. OMG!!!! I am in love, they are beautiful!!! Congrats


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Sobe* - Yes, they are comfy right out of the box AND sexy!!! 
*
Kett* -Haha, my sister so wishes... Yes, those are my Bowpi's from the DYI thread!! I love them!! As far as hiring, weeeeelll, I leave that up to Msr. CL aka C-Money (haha! Lav). It took my forever to figure out I was looking for the wrong material/ribbon!! You may never get your shoes messing around with me!

*DC* - Thank you, dahling! Yes, tiny feet member here!! 

*rdg* and *anna *- Thank you so much!!

*Alyssa* - Thanks you!! I wear a 36 normally, but the Bianca's are a 35! My sister is a 40 in CLs!!

*Noe* - Thank you!!!! I am soo glad the Bianca's FINALLY got here! I thought I was gonna have to fly to NJ to pick them up myself! And, um, my sister is a mess!! lol

*kuromi* - Thank you!!! YES, I found them!! I can breathe a little now (so can Bella !!) !! 

*CG* - Thank you!! I am so happy I found them too!! You are now making me want Coral!!! Yes, those are my DYI's!! Aren't they so cute and they look like little zebra fish on my feet! hehe!


----------



## jancedtif

*Shock* you look so elegant in your lovely Jaws!  they look like they were made for you!

*Jimmy* the bow on your Bowpis makes an already beautiful shoe look more dazzling!  You did a great job!  I'm ecstatic that you found your Biancas!!  You look magnificent in them!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you,* jan*!!! I am kind of sad that the bow covers all of the extreme toe cleavage, but I can still remove the bow if I wanted, I guess!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Shock* - OMG, Jaws!?!?!?!?  You lucky lady!  I want a pair too!

*jimmy* - Yeah, your Bowpis look gorgeous!  I love the zebra strip.  Congrats on finally finding your Biancas!


----------



## BellaShoes

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

JIMMY! The Bianca's look amazing on you.... so is OFJB still on for the Rouge??

Love your Bowpi's too!


----------



## cts900

*Jimmy:* Those bows are spectacular and, well, Biancas are just soooooooooo dreamy .  They both look utterly fantastic on you!


----------



## cts900

My UHG is here and she may not be a new model, but she sure is a beauty. She is also my very first pair of VPs, which is crazy to me!  

May I present: *Oxblood Glitter Very Prive*.  

Thank you to *Baggs* and* Rilo* for your sizing advice early on in my hunt for them.  

Pardon my swollen feet; I took these photos after being in heels all day at work.  Probably not smart, but I am impatient!


----------



## clothingguru

^*CTS* omg omg those are spectacularly amazing! they look so GOOD on you!!!!!!!! wow! great choice cheeka! hot hot!


----------



## rdgldy

pretty!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *rdgldy* and *clothing* !!

*Clothing:* You are always so very sweet !  I am truly in love with them.  I feel so special in them .


----------



## clothingguru

^^ and that's how you should feel!!!!!  I bet DH loves them!


----------



## cts900

^^He does, he does!!  He is gonna take a new picture for my avi for me later today.  He is as much into my shoes and tPF as I am .  He truly is ah-mazing!


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ wow amazing isnt even the word! lol. Yay! Im glad you both love them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Awww, thanks Bella and CTS!!!

Bella - I think we can call the dogs off for Rouge now!! lol I can wait to see what other colors will come out!!

Cts - Glitter shoes and glitter polish!! Love it! Mad as a Hatter?


----------



## cts900

^^Yes, indeed.  I am obsessed with the Alice in Wonderland colors.  Aren't they incredible?  I put on the "Mad" last night in preparation for my UHGs.  Thanks for noticing *Jimmy* !


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

They are incredible!! I love how we prepare for our new arrivals! lol


----------



## cts900

^^I know.  I could barely sleep last knowing they would be here today so I made room for them in the closet, painted my toenails, got the camera ready (can't enjoy them fully until they are on tPF), etc.    

I love coming here to see your shoes, ladies.  Thank you for letting me share mine .


----------



## Noegirl05

Cts- congrats they look amazing on you and more important you feel amazing!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*cts* - I  them!  VPs are my fav style, and I think the glitter looks the best in them!  Congrats on getting your HG!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*cts*, the glitters are so pretty on you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LouboutinNerd said:


> *Shock* - OMG, Jaws!?!?!?!?  You lucky lady!  I want a pair too!
> 
> *jimmy* - Yeah, your Bowpis look gorgeous!  I love the zebra strip.  Congrats on finally finding your Biancas!


Ooops, sorry I forgot to thank you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*... your glitter VPs are gorgeous... I love the color.


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Cts *I was eyeing them off on ebay ahaha glad to see you got them


----------



## ikaesmallz

*cts* love your shoes!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *Noe, LoubNerd, Kuromi, Bella*, *Imma*, and *Ika*.  You ladies are so sweet .  It is so funny how you almost don't feel like you _really_ got the new CLs until you share them on tPF.  

*Noe*: It was worth a little ban-break.  I do _truly_ feel amazing in them (even with end-of-the-day swollen feet!).  And speaking of swollen....how long until the big day?

*LoubNerd*: They are the most comfy CLs ut of the box I have ever experienced.  I wish they were appropriate to wear EVERYwhere .

*Kurom*i: I can tell from your adorable avi you appreciate a little sparkle!

*Bella*: I must admit, I am a sucker for the Oxblood.  BTW--are we nail polish cousins?  Alice in Wonderland OPI?

*Imma*: That is awesome that you were watching too!  It was seriously one of the best *bay experiences I have ever had. 

*ika*: I am totally in love.  Thanks so much .


----------



## immashoesaddict

they really are gorgeous!! Congrats again


----------



## jeshika

i have been bitten by the CL bug HARD! some new additions...

i got these babies on eBay for a steal. they were hardly even used!  i thought they were 85mm but they are actually 100mm!


----------



## BellaShoes

Those are lovely jeshika!

*CTS*... in my avatar I am wearing OPI for Sephora Sample Sale which is the same as OPI Alice Thank u Muchness... I picked up the Mad Hatter and Alice last week!


----------



## jeshika

next... are my 100mm black patent clichys!!! I  the shape and the fit but UNFORTUNATELY, the soles were a mess :cry:. i got it from diaboro and paid well over retail for them... i've emailed them... hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## purseinsanity

congrats everyone!!!   Hopefully I can contribute soon!


----------



## cts900

*imma*: You are so sweet.  I truly appreciate it!
They are both gorgeous *jeshika*.  Congrats!
*Bella*: I _KNEW_ it .  I have the set and I love each color to death.
Thanks *purse*: can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jeshika *they are both gorgeous!


----------



## clothingguru

*jeshika*: lovely new purchases!!!! Very pretty CLichy's!!!! Both pairs look great on you!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Very nice, *jeshika*! I love love love the clichys! Hope everything works out for you, because they're gorgeous!

*Cts*- i already commented in the waiting room thread, but let me just say again....DAMN, girl!! those are just gorgeous. You wear them beautifully!! Congrats!


----------



## gheaden

There are a lot of lovely new purchases, you've all been busy.


----------



## phiphi

*cts*! the oxblood glitters look fabulous on you!!

*jeshika* - love them both - the black patent clichy is just beautiful! i hope everything works out for you.


----------



## glitterglo

I've only gone a few pages back but...

Shock - the Jaws seriously look like they were made for you!  Congrats on scoring such a great pair.

Jimmy - Your "bowpi's" are fab, and I'm so happy you found your Bianca!

CTS - love love all the glitter!

Jeshika - congrats on your two lovely classics!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jeshika*... the black patent clichy's are fabulous!

*cts*... I think I may switch to Mad Hatter this weekend!


----------



## shockboogie

*glitterglo, annaspanna, sobe, jancedtif, LouboutinNerd, jimmyshoo, mal, kuromi, phiphi* - Thanks darlings!
*
bella *- We're shoe twins now!!!

*I updated my collection thread with proper pics of the Jaws! 


*Jeshika *- Love the clichys! 

*jimmy* - Those bowpis look fab on you!
*
cts* - Your glitter oxbloods are so glam


----------



## cts900

*LL:* Thank you so much, sweetie !  I just can't stop looking at them!
*Phi:* I really appreciate the compliment; thank you very much.
*Glitter:* Your name would indicate you truly know how fun glitter is !!
*Bella:* I look forward to seeing the "Mad as a Hatter" on you.  I think it is the most fun of the set.  
*Shock:* Thanks!!  I _feel_ awfully glam .

You all are the best! :urock:


----------



## louboutinlawyer

cts900 said:


> *LL:* Thank you so much, sweetie !  I just can't stop looking at them!



You are most welcome, my dear!!   They are just *fabulous*!  I'd be rocking those babies allllll weekend- cleaning the house, taking out the garbage, grocery shopping, watching TV...LOL


----------



## clothingguru

I have a goodie!


----------



## cts900

OMG *clothing*!!  They are incredible and geez, woman, your legs are incredible!!  This is an incredible weekend for shoes, isn't it?  I L-O-V-E them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

cts900 said:


> OMG *clothing*!!  They are incredible and geez, woman, your legs are incredible!!



I know, right!?!?!  I can't get over her legs...:greengrin: with envy!!...LOL


----------



## clothingguru

hehe thank you *CTS* and *Louboutinlawyer*!!!! You guys are so Sweet! 

*cts:* Yes it is an INCREDIBLE weekend/week for shoes!!!!! i cant wait to see everyone else's! and bella's hardwicks!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*clothing- *OMFG they look amazing on you! love them! congrats hun!


----------



## shockboogie

*clothing*- Your legs are amazing!!!! The bananas are perfect on you


----------



## Star1231

OMG.  The hardwick Bananas are just exquisite and look stunning on you Clothing!!  Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG! *Clothing* they are fantastic!!!!!!!!!! *Jimmy* is going to die.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Ladies here's a pic of the Bianca Nude Patent arrived Saturday Delivery from Las Vegas , sorry I'm super slammed with kids and all I will promise to post modeling pics of them and also a few more reveals later tonight 

*Clothingguru*- "I DIE" your new reveals are gorgeous!!! The purse forum I have to stay away from I have no self control.


----------



## cts900

^^They are beautiful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*adctd2onlshpng- *OMG I love them so much! congrats! SCP needs to hurry up I need mine now!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I leave for one freaking day (not even a full 24 hours) and I come back to *CG* having the Hardwick Banana's?!! Why does my life suck like this?!

First, I had to hunt down a pair of Bianca's!!! Now this?? 

Ok, now that I am off of of my soap box! lol

*CG* - Ah-freaking-Mazing!!!!!  Is that the surprise pair in your siggy or is there more???

And, can I borrow about 3 inches of your legs, please and thank you! I will return the inches later, umk? lol

*Bella* - catch me please while I just


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jimmy*!! Love the avatar! I fondled a Hardwick Banana at footcandy today, thought of you.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks!!  lol at fondled!!!

So where are those Bianca's?? Are you still waiting or did I miss them?


----------



## kett

Clothing - those are insane, I love them more each time I see them.

adctd2onlnshpng - I am so jealous! Love them.


----------



## telesbrize

BellaShoes said:


> *Jimmy*!! Love the avatar! I fondled a Hardwick Banana at footcandy today, thought of you.



hehe... "fondled" .  All of this talk about Bianca's and Bananas is making it hard to resist taking a trip to see if I can "fondle" some myself.  I'm loving the Bianca's and just worrying about the heel height.  I'm sure I'll get over that soon!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*CG*, your Hardwick Bianca's are beautiful!  

*adctd*, love the nudes!


----------



## lilmissb

Holy moly *shock!*   JAWS??? Holy gorgeousness on you my sweets!!!!

*jimmy* love both pairs! The bowpis are awesome!! Love that your sis cannot wear your shoes  

They're so sparkly and gorgeous *cts!*

*jeshika* I hope you sort it out with diabro. On the other hand both are simply stunning on you!

*CG* they're BEE-YOU-TI-FUL! 

Those nude biancas are  *adctd2onlnshpng!*


----------



## clothingguru

*dez, shock, star, kett, kuromi, lilmissb & bella* BEAUTIFUL LADIES! You always have such kind words 
*adctd*: thank you my dear! LOVE LOVE LOVE the nudes bianca's! cant wait to see modeling pics!!!!!! 
*jimmy*: hehe thank you luv!!!! Yes you can HAVE 3"  just come take some!!!! No these arent the surprise in my siggy  Stay tunned....on monday / tuesday!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thanks!!  lol at fondled!!!
> 
> So where are those Bianca's?? Are you still waiting or did I miss them?



I did!! I held them and thought '*ohhhhhh jimmy*.......' 

You have not missed anything *jimmy*...the Bianca's have landed in the USA just not in my hot little hands yet!


----------



## BellaShoes

telesbrize said:


> hehe... "fondled" .  All of this talk about Bianca's and Bananas is making it hard to resist taking a trip to see if I can "fondle" some myself.  I'm loving the Bianca's and just worrying about the heel height.  I'm sure I'll get over that soon!



You should at least 'try' the Bianca.... it is a super fun shoe and it adds length for days to your legs!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I agree you must try the Bianca's they are somewhat comfortable.. They also look amazing on!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *lilmissb* !


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful new additions Ladies!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Bianca... comfortable... well as six inches go, tolerable.


----------



## ilovetoshop

adctd2onlnshpng -Love love the biancas they look fab on your nice tanned legs ..can't wait to get mine! BTW if anyone is looking for a pair and your size is 6.5, Las vegas has one left so hurry and call now before it's gone and trust me they will sell today i'm sure!


----------



## SassySarah

Here is my latest pair, first pair I've bought from ebay.  I know they're last year I believe but I really liked the style, brand new too!  I'm officially on pair #7 and going on a ban.  I think 7 pairs is a collection now.  Sorry for the grainy photo, took it on my phone.


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Sassy*!  Contrats!


----------



## ikaesmallz

great shoes *sassy*! you're ready for the warm weather!


----------



## cts900

*Sassy:* That is the one and only pair of CLs I bought for my mom that she kept.  I have been trying to convince her to give them to me ever since .  They are AMAZING and look fantastic on you.  CONGRATS!!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks ladies!  I'm dying for warm weather and unfortunately haven't had much.  I've literally been wearing my new shoes in the house since I have spring fever so badly!  

*CTS* - does your mom find the shoes easy to walk in?  In the house they seem fine, just hope I don't trip when I'm out and about in them.


----------



## cts900

^^She loves them and wears them everywhere, but she is always a massive wedge wearer so 5+ inches in a wedge is really normal for her.  I think they look fantastic on you and you will walk in them with ease, I think!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Sassy*, they look great on you!!
*Cts*, you're the best daughter ever


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bella - WTH are tehy holding on to your shoes??? Don't they know people are waiting to see them?!

LMB - Thanks and yes I am very glad she cannot wear them!!!

Sassy - Nice!!! I have always liked the Tigrese!!


----------



## Lia12286

ladies i finally got my first pair of louboutins!! omg i love them!! they are the very prive in red satin with a glitter tip.... i died when i saw them


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Lia, those are fabulous! I saw those on ebay  So glad a TPFer got them!


----------



## clothingguru

Lia12286 said:


> ladies i finally got my first pair of louboutins!! omg i love them!! they are the very prive in red satin with a glitter tip.... i died when i saw them



YAY! i posted these in the steals and deals thread! They are Gorgeous!!!! Glad you got them and they are a gorgeous unique first pair!!!!! congrats!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Everyone the last time I spent quality time on this thread was 47 pages ago March 7th :shame: so I haven't had a chance to thank everyone for their comments on my Beige Leather Biancas and I wanted to thank you all for your beautiful comments 
*mal,rdgldy,Dukeprincess,clothngguru,Bellashoes,dezynrbaglaydee,lilmiss,PANda_USC,misselizabeth22,LouboutinNerd,brintee,karwood,elfgirl,*

*PANDA* your Aurora Borealis Strass are to die for! Congrats !
*Pyari* I love the rich bold color of your new additions!
*ilovetoshop-* The nude patent is one of my faves! Congrats!
*rdgldy*- your espadrilles are so cute!!!
*Kett*- yayyy Nude Patents!! so gorgeous!
*jimmyshoogirl*- Love the yoyos & the Biancas are my fave!!! 
*sassy*- Nude patents all the way!!
*cts*- LOVE the oxblood glitter prives! 
*misselizabeth*- what an fun pretty color for summer
*carlinha*- I have had my eye on those I really really love them they are so timeless!!! Those are a must have 
*sassysarah-* I am a sucker for patent leather
*Chins4*- So pretty Congrats! and Love the Nude Patents!
*babysweetums-*  I have 2 of your styles also and wish I had the others lol Congrats!
*jeshika*- Nude Patent my fave!!!
*roussel*- Sooooo HOttttttt
*Pukogvina*- OMG where were those hiding ? I didn't know they made that color Gorgeous!
*Ailoveresale-* Congrats ! Gorgeous 
*Clothingguru*- your collection and every new addition you get are to die for either that or your feet are just too perfect and make every shoe you put on so gorgeous!!! 
*janicetdif*- love the miss Boxe on you so sexy!
*StephieT224*- yayyy nude patent !
(on page 25 now lol) 
*elfgirl*-miss Clichy 140 are soooooo hottttt I love em!!!
*NYCBelle-* Congrats! I love anything glitter I have the altadmas on special order in both nude and multi lol 
*LornaLou*- love your new additions especially your glitter flats ! 
*Pamknitterfas*- I love your Noeuds!!! those are stunning! I have my eye on a black pair on ebay those are forever pieces!
*Vlada M*- OMG I die I love your new additions!!! I have the Bananas also in Nude it's one of my favorite!
*Noegirl05*- soooooo sexxxyyyyyyy 
*louboutinlawyer-* Love the color!
*karwood-* Love the Fernandos and your strass armadillos I can not get over they are one of the most beautiful pieces of art I have ever seen!!! I stare at them all the time! 
*mistyknightwin*- those would be soo sexy paired up with jeans ! gorgeous !
*Sabine-* love the maron glaze patent it changes color under the different lighting 
*sassy*- Love the espadrilles soooo hottttttttt
*samhainophobia*- love the gressisimos!!!! those are so beautiful!!! 
(whooo hooo getting close page 8 now lol ) 
*shockboogie*- gorgeous !!!!!
*Lia12286*- Congrats! I can't really tell with the 1 pic but I am sure they are amazing! 
finally last but not least 
*Asha*- you are the sweetest! and still reining Shoe Goddess !!! yes we are indeed shoe twins we even wear the same size! lol 

I hope I didn't for get anyone!


----------



## clothingguru

*adctd2onlnshpng:* WOW!!!! you are dedicated!!! That so sweet that u commented on everyone's posts from back then! Thank you for the lovely comment that was so sweet! Its neither....its CL's SHOES that are amazing!!!! xx 

*sassy:* those wedges look great on you! love the zebra!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi everyone here are pictures of the the nude patent biancas and a few others I got the last few weeks . I am in LOVE with the Bianca, can you tell? lol
also wanted to say Thank you for the sweet comments 
*cts900, dezynrbaglaydee, kett, kuromi-chan, lilmissb, clothingguru , lizzielovescl,missknightwin,ilovetoshop*

more pics of the others on the next posting could only fit 5 on here


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

More Biancas 
These are Maron Glaze as you can see in the pictures they look more gold during the day in the day lighting and in the evening they look more taupe pearl , my SA @ Neimuns surprised me , he just called and said hurry up you need to get these they were 65% off! he is so funny he didn't even want me to know until I had gotten there ! this taught me to be good and loyal to your SA's and they will for sure take care of you in return

I'm so tired lol I had a few more pics to show but I literally  just dozed off ! lol


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*SassySarah*, I love your Tigresse wedges

*Lia12286*, Congrats on your first pair, they are gorgeous!

*adctd2onlnshpng*, Omg love love love your Biancas And the group shot from the back is amazing!

I just got these red suede Decolletes, sorry can't help posting it everywhere cos I'm in love


----------



## Ilgin

*Sarah:* love the wedges, they look fab on you!
*Adctd2onlnshpng:* love ur pics, too cute lol! Congrats on ur Biancas! Beautiful color and what a deal!
*Pinkie: *Great pair! love the red suede ...


----------



## maianh_8686

I love all the shoes here... They're all stunning!!!!!!!

Just thought I'd share some pics here... For those who own the Ronettes and VP Lizard, love your shoes more because they are beyond GORGEOUS


----------



## ikaesmallz

*lia* congrats on such a one of a kind first pair!

*adctd* your biancas are  you are definitely inspiring me to take the bianca leap!

*pinkie* I want red suede shoes! congrats!!! And the decolettes, I commend you for walking in them! 

*maia* those purple lizard VPs are going to haunt me in my dreams!! Between yours, Carla's, & shock's....I am just going to !!!! And the ronettes are just so feminine and beautiful!!


----------



## kett

Yay shoe twins on the Ronettes! Congrats, they are both gorgeous (and I love the pics).


----------



## clothingguru

*pinkie:* Love that color on you! they are amazing!
*adctd:* love the bianca's!!!! all of them!
*maianh_8686:* LOVE LOVE THE lizzards and the ronettes....shoe twin! Great pics!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*llgin *and *clothingguru*, Thank you 

*maianh*, Your purple lizard VPs are AMAZING!

*ikae*, I haven't really tried walking in them so I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sassy- *love the wedges great for Spring!

*lia- *congrats on your first pair!

*adctd- *love all your Biancas

*maianh- *beautiful pics!


----------



## ericanjensen

Two major failures today. 

I got my lavender Biancas & they are way to small so they are going back. 

Then I got my Catwoman & they are huge! I heard they ran small but not to me. I can fit an entire finger by my heel. 

I read the thread about sizing tips & the foot pads/insoles won't work because they sides are so exposed. They would show. I would like to keep these. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

OH NO Erica!! I am so sorry... Bianca's are SOOOOO tricky.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh dear.... *adctd*, your bianca's are amazing!! I am on the wait list for the Nude... have the Rouge, Marron Glace, Black Patent and soon to arrive Hardwick too!

*maianh*...gorgeous photos... love the purple lizards!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

My coral nappa leather greissimos arrived tonight and there are 2 concerns. 

1- based on what other greissimo owners said I went half size down. they fit but the toe box it tight and one of my toes are kind of sticking out, will they stretch?

2- Am I over reacting or is this just not acceptable?










there is a small cut at the peep toe! 

Please advice me on what to do! Since they were shipped from Madison, I basically have like 2 days to return them for credit or else I'm stuck. 

So upset please help


----------



## rdgldy

I wouldn't be happy if the leather was cut-it could get worse.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Return! ASAP! If they are already tight at the toe box that cut will get worse when they stretch.


----------



## BellaShoes

They are gorgeous *Dezy* but I would be irritated about the sliced bit at the toe, full price and from the CL Boutique... I say return them... and maybe get a the next .5 size up while you are at it?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thank you girls, I had a feeling these would be the answers I heard, so upset they had said they were sold out company wide so I highly doubt I'm going to be able to exchange for another pair.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> They are gorgeous *Dezy* but I would be irritated about the sliced bit at the toe, full price and from the CL Boutique... I say return them... and maybe get a the next .5 size up while you are at it?


 
I have a teeny bit of hope I'll find them in my size. I don't even know when I can go I am conducting interviews all day tomorrow and the following day. this is so stressful!


----------



## ericanjensen

Thought they uploaded before.
Catwoman:


----------



## immashoesaddict

Erica - they are gorgy!! Cat's actually run LARGE about half size - full size  down


----------



## kett

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> My coral nappa leather greissimos arrived tonight and there are 2 concerns.
> 
> 1- based on what other greissimo owners said I went half size down. they fit but the toe box it tight and one of my toes are kind of sticking out, will they stretch?
> 
> 2- Am I over reacting or is this just not acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a small cut at the peep toe!
> 
> Please advice me on what to do! Since they were shipped from Madison, I basically have like 2 days to return them for credit or else I'm stuck.
> 
> So upset please help



I would return those in a second... that cut could rip further so easily. 

The Greissimo fit me just like that - perfect in length and tight in the toe box. I like the look better with the length fitting so I grit through the discomfort of squishy toes but I know that other girls have gone for fit in the toe box instead of length and they look great too. Depends on what you prefer I guess.


----------



## kett

ericanjensen said:


> Thought they uploaded before.
> Catwoman:



I don't think that they look bad at all, I probably wouldn't have noticed that they were large if you didn't point it out... maybe you could put a pad at the ball of the foot, I really don't think it would be noticeable.


----------



## ericanjensen

kett said:


> I don't think that they look bad at all, I probably wouldn't have noticed that they were large if you didn't point it out... maybe you could put a pad at the ball of the foot, I really don't think it would be noticeable.



Thanks Kett & shoeaddict
Yeah, they look ok but I can't walk in them lol. They are a full size to big so I take one step very carefully.

I'm still trying to work with them.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*erica* your catwoman are


----------



## Stephanie***

They are gorgeous! Congrats!!



ericanjensen said:


> Thought they uploaded before.
> Catwoman:


----------



## ericanjensen

ikaesmallz said:


> *erica* your catwoman are


 Thank you but I do need a 39.


----------



## mrsb74

ericanjensen said:


> Thought they uploaded before.
> Catwoman:


 

I have these also and bought TTS and are just as big as yours, i think you coudl try what was suggested before with a gel ball of foot pad, or if you really want to keep them apparently the insole can be taken off and the shoe made to fit a size smaller and then the original leather insole put back again. BTW has anyone ever done this? I plan to keep mine cause they dont pop up on the bay very often and will eventually get round to trying to make them fit.


----------



## cts900

*LL*: I love my mom and want her to be addicted right along with me !
*adctd*: Thank you for your comment on my new loves....and how amazing of you to go so far back and make us all feel so special.  So sweet!  Now all of those biancas ......you wear them soooooo well.  
*Lia*: Really just so beautiful.  Congrats!
*pinkie*: I saw these in another thread but want to say again that I am loving them...
*maianh*: Those shoes and shots are amazing.  I love everything in the purple family.
*Dez*: I am with most ladies here...that will get worse :cry:. SUCH a bummer!
*erica*: Too bad about all the sizing issues.  I wear shoes that are up to a full size big often--foot petals to the rescue!!!


----------



## Ayala

mrsb74 said:


> I have these also and bought TTS and are just as big as yours, i think you coudl try what was suggested before with a gel ball of foot pad, or if you really want to keep them apparently the insole can be taken off and the shoe made to fit a size smaller and then the original leather insole put back again. BTW has anyone ever done this? I plan to keep mine cause they dont pop up on the bay very often and will eventually get round to trying to make them fit.



I think nerdy did something like this to her lizard Dinas (I am just going off the top of my head for the name)...I think I read the explanation when she was selling them on the bay.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Just an update, I sent the pic to Madison and they asked me to ship them back and they will send me store credit. As predicted sold out company wide in a 37.5 and 38. I'm so sad! 




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> My coral nappa leather greissimos


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I would try to fight that store credit thing. That is not your fault that they sold you a ripped shoe, nor is it your fault that they do not have anymore!! I am sure they are pretty stern with their policy but I would take that complaint to another level! I would not let them off that easy and demand a refund in the same way you gave it to them. I don't care what store they are.


----------



## Ayala

jimmyshoogirl said:


> i would try to fight that store credit thing. That is not your fault that they sold you a ripped shoe, nor is it your fault that they do not have anymore!! I am sure they are pretty stern with their policy but i would take that complaint to another level! I would not let them off that easy and demand a refund in the same way you gave it to them. I don't care what store they are.



ita^^


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *jimmy, *i completely agree I just dont think she will budge. She repeated multiple times that I'll get store credit. I even had to ask for the shipping to be refunded since I have to ship them back. If I didnt say anything she wouldn't have offered.


----------



## Ayala

Ask to talk to her manager then because there is no reason they should be able to take your money after selling you a defective product and not offering any alternative.  If they sizes are completely sold out, then they should have offered you a discount to keep the defective ones.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thanks *jimmy, *i completely agree I *just dont think she will budge*. She repeated multiple times that I'll get store credit. I even had to ask for the shipping to be refunded since I have to ship them back. If I didnt say anything she wouldn't have offered.


Which is why I said escalate. She cannot or will not, but someone else can and wil.

I just had a conversation similar to this yesterday, not about CLs, but I escalated until there was no one else to talk to and have a new product on the way. If at first you don't succeed, go over their head.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I think she IS the manager. This is so annoying I hate dealing with stuff like this and NEVER expected this to be my first experience ordering from a boutique.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Which is why I said escalate. She cannot or will not, but someone else can and wil.
> 
> I just had a conversation similar to this yesterday, not about CLs, but I escalated until there was no one else to talk to and have a new product on the way. If at first you don't succeed, go over their head.


 
you're so right, I'm just such a chicken about stuff like this but you're right *jimmy *i need to stand up. 

So I told her I'll ship them back tomorrow morning. I should call before I ship them back right?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> you're so right, I'm just such a chicken about stuff like this but you're right *jimmy *i need to stand up.
> 
> So I told her I'll ship them back tomorrow morning.* I should call before I ship them back right?*


Yes.

I don't care if she is the manager, she has a boss and she should be able to supply you with his/her info.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

You know usually my husband is the one who helps me get my nerve to do something like this, but since he doesnt know about the whole situation. I'm glad I can turn to you girls. Wish me luck. Thanks *jimmy.*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Good luck! Be stern! Do not except no for an answer, but kill them with kindness! lol


----------



## sobe2009

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> You know usually my husband is the one who helps me get my nerve to do something like this, but since he doesnt know about the whole situation. I'm glad I can turn to you girls. Wish me luck. Thanks *jimmy.*


 
Dezyn, I just read your story, Can't believe it and I know how excited you were for this pair. Please keep us posted it, and let me know if u need any help.


----------



## hya_been

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> You know usually my husband is the one who helps me get my nerve to do something like this, but since he doesnt know about the whole situation. I'm glad I can turn to you girls. Wish me luck. Thanks *jimmy.*



Dezy I'm assuming you paid with credit, so if the Boutique won't budge maybe contact your credit card company and ask for a chargeback.  Since they sold you a defective product that you're returning, your credit card company might be able to investigate and return the money to your card.  Or mention the word chargeback to the mgr at the Boutique as a last option...Good luck.


----------



## SassySarah

I was at the Madison store a couple weeks ago and have the business card of the Assistant Manager by the name of Season Dolan.  I think that may be the rude girl you're referring to.  Honestly they weren't busy and when I asked to try shoes on it was like I was bothering them.  When she brought them out she set the boxes on the register desk and I had to get up and get them myself, sit down and try them on myself.  Not helpful at all.  I do think the other manager was a guy though and seemed not as grouchy as she was.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thank you girls so much.   I have called and emailed twice this morning and so far no response.  I have the shoes ready to be shipped back but I don't want to ship them before I hear back knowing what's going on.  I hate this.   I spend $1000 on shoes and get treated like crap when they are damaged and need to be returned.


----------



## ilovetoshop

SassySarah said:


> I was at the Madison store a couple weeks ago and have the business card of the Assistant Manager by the name of Season Dolan.  I think that may be the rude girl you're referring to.  Honestly they weren't busy and when I asked to try shoes on it was like I was bothering them.  When she brought them out she set the boxes on the register desk and I had to get up and get them myself, sit down and try them on myself.  Not helpful at all.  I do think the other manager was a guy though and seemed not as grouchy as she was.



I just posted yesterday somewhere after my experience with the same person you are referring too cause I called inquiring about getting on the waitlist for a shoe and she was totally rude! She gave me no answers what so ever and when i called my SA in SCP she said b/c they are in the city they are busy..so on....anyways busy or not..no need for the rudeness


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Dezy - And, that is definitely not good customer service. I have spent less on something and got better treatment than that. This is why I say do not give up. That is ridiculous. I also agree with hya.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thank you girls so much.   I have called and emailed twice this morning and so far no response.  I have the shoes ready to be shipped back but I don't want to ship them before I hear back knowing what's going on.  I hate this.   I spend $1000 on shoes and get treated like crap when they are damaged and need to be returned.




Hi I am a boutique owner myself and I email or fax my customers a return label to send me something back if needed. You should just ship them back fed ex or ups express with adult signature required so they ask for ID and also full insurance, then what you do is call your cc company and file a charge back immediately if the do not refund you within 48 hrs. You have the pictures of the damaged goods and I know you signed that form but that form doesn't mean anything, the Visa Mastercard laws are as is if the customer does not have the product in his or her possession you are not obligated for that product (because you have returned it and will have proof of signature) Trust me I Know  but you should return them as soon as possible and attention them to the store Manager and let her know you will be filing a  charge back  dispute . I personally love dealing with the smaller CL Boutiques for example Horatio they are very easy going and personal over there they are not snobby or stuck up the manager and the staff are amazing and always go the extra mile for me and my clients even when they sometimes have to refer us out and not make the sale themselves its more of a mom and pop shop feel .  Good Luck and so sorry you had this experience your first time shopping with a CL Boutique


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

So if I don't talk to a human being by the end of the day should I hang on to the shoes or ship them ground which will take like 7 days anyway and hopefully someone will have the decency to get back to me by then. I'd hate to hang on to them and then be told the return timeframe has passed or some other ridiculous excuse to keep my money


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am hoping that you will able to talk to someone by days in so you can have them out today, if not tomorrow. Either way it goes you will still have to return them, just make sure you have proof that your did so.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So if I don't talk to a human being by the end of the day should I hang on to the shoes or ship them ground which will take like 7 days anyway and hopefully someone will have the decency to get back to me by then. I'd hate to hang on to them and then be told the return timeframe has passed or some other ridiculous excuse to keep my money




I think you should just go ahead and ship them back but try to use express so it gets there faster and make sure you ask for a direct signature and full insurance. enclose a copy of your receipt and a letter stating you expect a full refund on your credit card, if they had the original shoe you had purchased in your size to exchange for different story but they don't and you really wanted that piece, what do they expect you can just go buy another pair for $1,000 else where? I have customers that are pretty well off and they always think twice about spending $1,000.00  money doesn't grow on trees  if they wanted to keep your money she should have emailed you a list of other great comparable styles and gone over with them with you to gear you towards something they do have in stock?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I've never done a charge back what if it doesn't work? Sorry for all the questions.  I'm at work and instead of working I'm glued to my blackberry dealing with this and stressing! Thank you all so much for your help.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

The letter is a good idea I'm going to do that right now.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've never done a charge back what if it doesn't work? Sorry for all the questions.  I'm at work and instead of working I'm glued to my blackberry dealing with this and stressing! Thank you all so much for your help.



Trust me charge backs work!!! I've had to deal with visa, master card, amex , merchant services for the last 6 years . I've had my fair share of charge backs also, if you paid with amex especially they have your back 100% you should call your cc company asap and tell them your story they will tell you the same thing I just told you make sure you ask for the charge back dept and tell them its a $1,000 pair of damaged shoes ! no worries but I have to get back to work too


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes, the charge backs work. Every thing that adctd2online is telling you is pretty much par for the course as far as merchant services go. It is a fairly smooth process (for the consumer). Explain your situation and the will probably ask you a couple of questions. They will tell you how long it will take, may or may not make you fill out an AD and the money should be on your card within a few business days. The money will be taken directly from the stores merchant account. 

They give the store 30 days to respond, but that part is not for you to worry about.

Hopefully, you did use AmEx because they are the easiest to work with because they cover all purchases when using their card. If not, you still will not have anything to worry about.


----------



## jancedtif

OMG *dezy*, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with damaged shoes and poor customer service.  Please let us know what happens!


----------



## Ayala

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yes, the charge backs work. Every thing that adctd2online is telling you is pretty much par for the course as far as merchant services go. It is a fairly smooth process (for the consumer). Explain your situation and the will probably ask you a couple of questions. They will tell you how long it will take, may or may not make you fill out an AD and the money should be on your card within a few business days. The money will be taken directly from the stores merchant account.
> 
> They give the store 30 days to respond, but that part is not for you to worry about.
> 
> Hopefully, you did use AmEx because they are the easiest to work with because they cover all purchases when using their card. If not, you still will not have anything to worry about.



I make the majority of my huge purchases on AmEx for this reason.  

In my experience of dealing the AmEx the merchants really dislike the disputed charges and want to get it resolved ASAP.  After dealing with a misdelivered package for 2 weeks and receiving no help from FexEx or the merchant, I contacted AmEx and disputed the charge.  I received a response from the merchant within 24 hours and they sent me a whole new item on the condition that I closed my dispute asap, lol.

GL!! I have faith in you!


----------



## kett

I want to shop at *adctd2onlnshpng's* boutique! I have only had trouble with crappy service when I shop at the boutiques. I feel like being nice to your customers (imagine that!) is a lost art. 

I'm sorry this is happening *dezynrbaglaydee* - hopefully things will be resolved and another pair will pop up someday with your name on them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I called the boutique and left a message.  The manager's line disconects after his greeting.  I called visa and the woman was really nice but is sending me disupute paperwork to fill out and I have to also attach the emails and pics.  She asked me to email the boutique and request a refund again and also a prepaid return label to assure they will accept the package when it arrives.  In the mean time she told me to hang on to the shoes until I hear back from visa or the boutique.   God I hope this works.


----------



## clothingguru

*dez*: i hope everything works out...im SURE it will. Dont stress


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Finally the store manager replied saying the girl who helped me is off today.   He'll talk to her tomorrow and get back to me.  He better give me my freakin refund!


----------



## lilmissb

*Sassy* those wedges look great on you!

Congrats *Lia!* They're super gorgeous!

Oh my gawd *adctd!!!* I can't believe you got both the marron glace and the nude biancas. Holy guacamole they're beautiful!

I love the colour *Pinky*

*maianh* love them! Your pics are so arty 

Sorry to hear about your shoe woes *erica*

I would not be happy *dez* send them back. They should definitely not be cut! I totally agree that you should get a full refund. They will only send the shoe back to paris or sell it off to some other unsuspecting sod anyway!

On another note, who names their kid Season? Autumn I understand but season???


----------



## cts900

Hang in there *Dez* !  We are sending lots of positive energy your way.  You _will_ get your money back.


----------



## sara999

seriously, you tell them who is boss!!!! you shouldn't be penalised for their QC issues!


----------



## sugarpie23

quick question for anyone...how do you put an avatar pic under ur username??


----------



## sumnboutme

*dezy *- you got the shoes from Madison?  Why don't you return it at SCP or Robertson?


----------



## clothingguru

sugarpie23 said:


> quick question for anyone...how do you put an avatar pic under ur username??



Go to : "my control pannel" click "edit avatar" then upload a pic


----------



## Star1231

sumnboutme said:


> *dezy *- you got the shoes from Madison?  Why don't you return it at SCP or Robertson?



Dezynr-I read back through the thread about your situation, Im soo you're having to deal with this!  I agree with Sumn, SCP and Robertson should both honor your return as well as a full refund.  Good luck doll.


----------



## surlygirl

*dez *-  you will get your refund! I'm so sorry this happened to you, and I do hope that you're able to find your gorgeous shoes elsewhere.


----------



## rdgldy

So, does anyone have anything to show???


----------



## savvysgirl

I do!! Its about time i posted these beauties. 

*Red and black Sing Sing* (known as Swing Swing i believe?) 
I was so sad to sell my nude/chocolate ones but they were just too big for me. I am so pleased to have these as their replacement. 







One of my long time HG's .... *turquoise Anemones*  
I have wanted these since i joined tPF in 2008 but they never appeared. I am SO excited these are finally in my collection. The colour is TDF. They are my 2nd fav shoe in my collection.


----------



## rdgldy

*savvy*, I am speechless!! Two fabulous pair.  The anemones are droolworthy


----------



## jancedtif

I'm stalking your shoes *Savvy*!  The turquoise Anemones are...


----------



## carlinha

OMG *savvy* FINALLY!!!!!!!  i just die over those anemones!  TOO BAD they wouldn't fit me


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous *Savvy!* I'm so in love


----------



## karwood

*shock,* love your Jaws! They look beautiful on you!
*jimmy,* yaaaaaay!!! You finally found your Biancas, I am so happy for you! They look amazing on you. Much Congrats! I also love your "Bowplis". You did a fabulous job with the bows.
*cts900,* your oxblood glitter VP are simply stunning!
*jeshika,* both of your additions are very lovely. Congrats!
*clothingguro,* your Hardwick python Banana are beautiful. Congrats!
*adcdt,* Absolutely GORGEOUS! I love ALL your Biancas! I really wish I had instead placed my name on the Vegas boutique waiting list ! The wait has been too long and excruciating at SCP! However,  I am soooooo happy you got your pair. I will have to live vicariously through you until my pair arrive. BTW, thank you for your lovely compliment!
*sassy,* love them! Perfect for the upcoming warm weather.
*pinkie,* very pretty color!
*maianh,* love your purple lizard VP and Ronettes! They are both fabulous. Also, love your pics!
*dezynr,* Oh Gosh! I am truly sorry you have been going through so much difficulties. This is absolutely unacceptable. They should make your case an exception in their return policy and give you the refund. I am hoping it will all work out for the best for you.
*erica,* your blue Catwoman are fabulous! Love them!
*savvy,* Much congrats on getting your HG! Your turquoise Anemone are absolutely EXQUISITE! I also love your Sing Sing. I really prefer them in this colorway!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sumnboutme said:


> *dezy *- you got the shoes from Madison? Why don't you return it at SCP or Robertson?


 
Hi *sum, *yes I bought them over the phone from Madison. The SA told me I can't return them to Robertson b/c they don't carry the Greissimo in that color. I actually couldn't get away from work the past two days to go there either. And today is technically the last day of the return policy. But I think I'll call them today and see what they say about it. 

I should hear back from the manager today and hopefully with an end to this drama. 

thank you all again for being so helpful and carring I truly feel so lucky to have you all to turn to.

*savvy- *the new editions are beautiful congrats!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

The anemones are absolutely beautiful


----------



## mal

*savvy*!


----------



## kett

Savvy those anemones.... wow! That color is so stunning.


----------



## ikaesmallz

congrats *savvy*! Those anemones are


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh *savvys*!!    both pairs are just....beyond words.....


----------



## moshi_moshi

*savvy *- congrats on finding your anemones!!  that color is just gorgeous... and i've yet to find a wedge i don't like  great color combo!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *rdgldy,jan,carla () kara ()kar,dezy,pinkie,mal,kett,ika,kuromi & moshi*  Thank you for your comments. The Anemones are a true work of art. I cant get over how beautiful the colour is IRL. 

I have had a rough time lately (work related) and being able to find my HG's has helped hugely!! PLUS i'm getting my UHG back (in my size) AND i'm able to get my dream wedding shoes. Its all perfect


----------



## compulsive

*SAVVY*!!  Those anemones..  You know how much I freaking  those!


----------



## clothingguru

*Savy:* GORGEOUS anemones and sing sing's!!!! Lovely color on the anemones!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Ahhh those Anemones!! Congrats on two fab pairs *savvy*!


----------



## sobe2009

Congratulations *Savvy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *They are beyond amazing, truly art.  So happy u got them.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *Vee,CG,IIgin* & *sobe*


----------



## sumnboutme

GORGEOUS *savvy*!!!  the anemones are TDF


----------



## immashoesaddict

Urm ..savvy wot is taht on the back ground of Swing swings ..eh eh did i miss something ? You know i LOVE LOVE the anemones


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *sumn & imma * 

*Imma*, no not missed anything. Those are *Aeross*'s Ophry booties!


----------



## immashoesaddict

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH ..hubba bubba  I need to find my self a pair ... :ninja:


----------



## babysweetums

savvy gorgeous! is about time you gave us some pics! ive been trying to enjoy those beautys from your avi for weeks now! so whats your favorite pair in your collection if those are only second? and can you please send me aeross's orphys? thank you!


----------



## Chins4

Savvy I just  that blue!

A new pair arrived here this week, courtesy of a very sweet seller . Check out my new red with black lace Yoyo Zeppas


----------



## mal

*chins*, they are so so gorgeous!


----------



## Star1231

Savvy, your anemones are just breathtaking! Congrats on a rare and gorgeous pair.


----------



## kett

Chins they are beautiful!


----------



## clothingguru

*chins*!!! They are SO LOVELY !!! They look great on you !!! COngrats!


----------



## Star1231

Chins those are amazing!


----------



## phiphi

*savvy* - wooooowwwww!!! the sings sings are gorgeous but the anemones take my breath away! congratulations!

*chins* - you never disappoint! they are just stunning!


----------



## sumnboutme

gorgeous *chins *(aka shoe fraternal twin )


----------



## babysweetums

i just relized what those anemones remind me of...like victorian marie antoinette style drapery...gorgeous....


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *baby, chins & star* 



babysweetums said:


> savvy gorgeous! is about time you gave us some pics! ive been trying to enjoy those beautys from your avi for weeks now! so whats your favorite pair in your collection if those are only second? and can you please send me aeross's orphys? thank you!



My favourite pair will always be EB Catwoman. Always my UHG. I got them last year but they were too big so i sold them on. I am finally getting them again in my size 

And OMG, the Ophrys are seriously the most gorgeous bootie ever. I couldnt let her send them across the pond. I'd never get to play with them again!!  

*Chins*, they've arrived!! They are truly stunning shoes. Congrats on another fabulous addition.


----------



## rdgldy

*chins,* breathtaking!


----------



## babysweetums

chins those are so sexy! ilove lace amazing! congrats!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Kar*; I am truly in love and take it as such a compliment coming from you!
*Savvy*: I am obsessed with the swing swing!!  Love, love, love...
*Chins*: They are beautiful and my DH (who happened to walk by just now) agrees!


----------



## sobe2009

Chins, those are hot. Congrats!!!


----------



## elfgirl

So, as some of you know, I bought my eldest a pair of the hardwick decolettes for prom this year. (She fell in love with them whilst we were shopping for dresses.)  They arrived earlier this week and she drove home from university this afternoon to come see them. 










Her comment: "Omigosh! They're so comfortable.  I want one of these in every color he makes!"  Yes, dear. Just not out of my bank account.


----------



## sobe2009

LOL!! They are beautiful, love your post Elfgirl, that's so sweet!! and she looks so happy too.


----------



## phiphi

*elf* - they look marvelous on her! your daughter is beautiful and you're such a great mom!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Elf* your DD is gorgeous!  I'm glad she loves the shoe!


----------



## Noegirl05

LOL Elf that was soo nice of you!!


----------



## clothingguru

*elf*: AWWWW she looks so happy! I know i would be if my mom would have bought me CL's for my prom! Is that her first pair?!!!!! OMG what have you done to her! She will be addicted too! hehehehe. WHat a great gift elfgirl!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

all strapped in ready for the hour ride back home lol pics will be posted either late tonight or tomorrow


----------



## clothingguru

OMG* ADCTD*: tease!!!!!! i wanna see! cant wait!


----------



## elfgirl

Thanks, guys. She's apparently been telling everyone in _the entire world_ about them for the last two weeks since I ordered them. 

*CG*, yep, those are her first pair. (Not her first pair of designer shoes, though. I bought her a pair of the Marc Jacobs mouse flats a couple of years ago. )

*Adctd*, I can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## clothingguru

^^wow lucky girl!!!! My mom bought me my first pair of desinger shoes too! They were dolce and gabanna in Milan! I was EXTATIC! As i imagine your daughter was as well! Congrats to her!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> all strapped in ready for the hour ride back home lol pics will be posted either late tonight or tomorrow



OMG! I am guessing they are the Hardwick Banana's I was fondling last week at FootCandy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Spill it *Addctd*! What did you get?

*Elf*, your daughter is gorgeous and her new shoes are fantastic!


----------



## carlinha

OMG *CHINS*!!!!!!!!    perfection.  just pure perfection!!!

*elfgirl* - that is super awesome of you and your daughter is so lovely.  she looks so happy!

*adct* - any hints???


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Elf, that is such a sweet picture!! you are such a great mom, and she looks thrilled and truly grateful!! So nice!! From what I've seen of your pics, she also looks a lot like her mama- very pretty ladies in your family!!   Thanks for sharing!! 

(oh, and the shoes are gorgeous, too!)


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ok ok yes Bella you guess right!  , I am soooooo done this season you guys totally did it to me with your beautiful postings of your shoes! I seriously will be looking into a rehab online tonight. I have major issues my stomach starts to hurt (like for reals) when I see something I want and don't have in my possession. This can't be normal?  I don't even fit the right side it's like kinda big but I am so sick in the head I took em home anyways while I was there I even fell in love with oxblood patent biancas but Thank God they didn't have my size otherwise I would have been tossing and turning all night trying to figure out how to get em lol . I have to clean this house and get the kids ready for bed and will be up tonight catching up on all the threads, after the last catch up 47 pages? I will never make that mistake again lol  (hubbys yelling in the background right now "come on babe get off of face forum" ) lol he got facebook and the forum all mixed up lol


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Ummm...where is *PhiPhi* with her new additions???  

Come on, *Phi*, don't hold out on us!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chins- *they are so pretty!

*elf- *your daughter looks so happy and beautiful! love the shoes!

*adctd- *I can't wait to see!


----------



## clothingguru

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> ok ok yes Bella you guess right!  , I am soooooo done this season you guys totally did it to me with your beautiful postings of your shoes! I seriously will be looking into a rehab online tonight. I have major issues my stomach starts to hurt (like for reals) when I see something I want and don't have in my possession. This can't be normal?  I don't even fit the right side it's like kinda big but I am so sick in the head I took em home anyways while I was there I even fell in love with oxblood patent biancas but Thank God they didn't have my size otherwise I would have been tossing and turning all night trying to figure out how to get em lol . I have to clean this house and get the kids ready for bed and will be up tonight catching up on all the threads, after the last catch up 47 pages? I will never make that mistake again lol  (hubbys yelling in the background right now "come on babe get off of face forum" ) lol he got facebook and the forum all mixed up lol



*YAY sHOE TWIN!!!!!* POst pics!!!!!!! Cant wait to see! They are gorgeous arent they?!!!!!!

P.s. the sickness is TOTALLY normal!!!!! Seriously !!! hehe...at least for some of us


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you everyone on your very kind a sweet commentsIt's only been a few days since my last catch up and there's over 11 pages  It's so hard to thank everyone individually so  to everyone ! 
*pinkiestarlet*- your suede decollettes are so sexy! I love the toe cleavage 
*maianh -* OMG your lizard VP's are TDF & the ronnettes I have had my eye on Congrats ! I love love your pics also !
*Erica*- I know how you feel but you know the Biancas stretch out so much it's insane! I hope you find a pair that will work for you . 
*savvysgirl-* those Anemones are TDF , Those are a pieces of art ! Insane I wish I could touch them!
*chins4*- Your yoyos are gorgeous! I love anything and everything with black lace overlay 
*elfgirl-* your daughter has amazing taste! just like her mommy! daughters are so precious !
*dezy*- I hope you were able to get your situation resolved 

I should have modeling pics of the Hardwick Bananas tomorrow after I get a pedi lol I would be doing the shoe no justice , I am so overdue for a mani pedi. But I have to tell you that today I learned a lesson "be patient" I drove an hour away because I couldn't wait for tomorrow (they would have shipped to me) when I finally got there I had to use the potty so bad that I ran across the street in a hurry so I can get to the Bathroom at Foot Candy and a cop stops me he was on his motorcycle and gives me a jay walking ticket  he starts to write the ticket and  I'm standing there with my legs crossed and I'm kinda jumpin' around and I tell him so sorry officer I just drove from an hour away in traffic I have a bad bladder I was just rushing to get to the bathroom , well I guess he felt so bad he ended giving me a written warning. However  as I walk from the boutique back to my car I noticed that I had a $35 parking ticket on my window because I forgot to put some change in the meter that is placed behind the car instead of the front right hand side like all the other meters everywhere else Now I am back home however the size 39 Hardwick Banana is big on me  the left foot fits perfect with an insole my toes are right at the very tip but the right foot is really slipping off with an insole, I tried a heel grip but I'm not sure if its this one pair or all of the Bananas but the back of the heel seems to be cut way shorter? I'm really torn I love love them so much but they were $1100.00 and I'm not sure if I should keep them with my heel slippin off when I walk? I thought of exchanging it for a 38.5 one of their boutiques has it listed in stock but am afraid my toes will be hanging out? I have never been a 38.5 shoe size ever 

no pics of the hardwicks tonight but here are some pics of my black biancas which I love so much but wished my SA at Neimuns that tried  to do me a favor by stretching out the toe box would not have done that because it kinda lost its shape in the front


----------



## nillacobain

phiphi said:


> *elf* - they look marvelous on her! *your daughter is beautiful and you're such a great mom!!*


 

I agree!! Congrats to your DD on her new pair!


----------



## rdgldy

*elf,* what a wonderful mom!! Your daughter looks beautiful in her new shoes.


----------



## jancedtif

louboutinlawyer said:


> Ummm...where is *PhiPhi* with her new additions???
> 
> Come on, *Phi*, don't hold out on us!!


 
*Phi*?  Are you holding out on us?!


----------



## mal

elfgirl said:


> So, as some of you know, I bought my eldest a pair of the hardwick decolettes for prom this year. (She fell in love with them whilst we were shopping for dresses.)  They arrived earlier this week and she drove home from university this afternoon to come see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her comment: "Omigosh! They're so comfortable.  I want one of these in every color he makes!"  Yes, dear. Just not out of my bank account.


 how cute! She is so pretty and looks just like you. Of course she wants one in every color 
*adctd*, hope you can find them in the right size!


----------



## phiphi

*adctd* fingers crossed you find the size you need! the biancas look fabulous on you!!

*LL & jance* - i'm not holding out! i'm not!  here she is!! i was really nervous about getting the NP because the VP made my toes  but i think they work! thank you for letting me share!


----------



## mal

whoa, *phiphi * they look HAWT on you!!!


----------



## phiphi

aww thank you *mal*!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Phiphi - they look gorgeous on your long legs


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Phi- they look so gorgeous congrats!

I have an update girls....they are giving me a full refund! Thank you all soooo much for all your help.  Especially giving me the strength to stand up to them and not take no for an answer!


----------



## jancedtif

*Phi* I love the NP on you!  Boy do you have great legs and a lovely home!  Thank you for sharing!

I'm glad to hear it *dezy*!


----------



## kett

adctd2onlnshpng - the bianca's are gorg! If the toe box is misshapen you can't tell in the pictures. I'm sorry about the banana's - if you can't walk because of slippage - even with grips and whatnot - you should probably go a size down. It sounds like they are so close, though. Are you sure you can't make them work?


----------



## Noegirl05

Phi- those look amazing on you!!!!

Dez- I am soo glad to hear this!!!!


----------



## phiphi

*adct, dezy, jan, & noe*! 

*dezy* - i'm so glad that they did the right thing!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Phi- they look so gorgeous congrats!
> 
> I have an update girls....they are giving me a full refund! Thank you all soooo much for all your help.  Especially giving me the strength to stand up to them and not take no for an answer!


GREAT!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*elfgirl*, you're such a sweet mom! Your daughter's very pretty too!

*adctd2onlnshpng*, those biancas look great! I can't see any shape distortion from the pictures you've taken.
*
phiphi*, the NPs look great on your feet, congrats on your buy!


----------



## carlinha

*adct* - HOT!  the biancas don't look misshapen at all!

*phiphi* - what a perfect shoe!


----------



## clothingguru

wow i feel like i missed a lot!!!!

*adctd*: THOSE bianca's are  amazing on you!!!!! Love them! Cant wait to see your hardwicks!!!

*Phipi:* WOWZA's you got some hot legs on you doll!!! YOur newbies are amazing!!!


----------



## mishybelle

*savvy* - your Anemones are seriously stunning! That color combo is perfect for spring!
*elf *- are those her first CL's? If so, that's such an awesome pair! I'm sure she'll treasure them forever. 
*actd* - the Bianca's look fine to me. My sister has had hers for a few months and they stretch out like that. They are beautiful shoes, I hope you keep them.
*phi - *love the NP's! Is the slingback comfortable?

Thank you in advance, ladies, for letting me share. In addition to my sister, your CL collections are such inspirations. For some reason, I never had any CL's until late last year when I bought the black napa Greissimo. Now I'm up to 4 pairs total...

First up, black Zoupi sandals. I fell in love with them at CL SCP, but wasn't going to pay $925 for grosgrain zippers. I found them on the *Bay for a steal at $500 earlier this year. Thanks to the ladies in the Authenticate This thread...







They are half a size up from what I tried on in-store, but still fit well with a gel toe pad.

The next pair are an "accidental" buy. I have been eyeing the Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in nude for awhile. They recently came back in stock and I was on a mission! Unfortunately, I met up with my sister at SCP for some lunch and we strolled on by to CL to see her SA Patrick. She's been on the waitlist for the nude patent Bianca, but fell in love with the nude patent VP. So did I... Goodbye Brian Atwood... Hello VP.



$745, CL SCP, TTS






Yes, my sister and I got the same shoe. Too bad we're not the same size. The nude color doesn't exactly match my skin tone, but I thought this was a great neutral and the pinkish undertones are gorgeous.

One more left...


----------



## clothingguru

^^^^ OOOH *mishybelle*!!!!! I love them! I especially love the nudes!!!!! !!! comngrats!


----------



## mishybelle

Thanks again for letting me share!

Here is the last pair. I just got them in the mail yesterday and throughout the entire transit time, I've been debating whether I should keep them. I really wanted a basic black pump, but on impulse chose color. Red patent Rolando's!

View attachment 1064636

$695, BergdorfGoodman.com, 1/2 size up

View attachment 1064637


View attachment 1064638


They are truly lovely, but I'm still debating whether I should keep them (or exchange??) due to some weird stitching on the right toe:

View attachment 1064640


Family picture time!

View attachment 1064639


4 pairs are fine for now, but I think I'll take a break from CL madness for a few months. _I think. _I'm going to NYC in 1.5 weeks, so you never know!


----------



## mishybelle




----------



## phiphi

thanks tons *carlinha, lilflobowl, CG, mishy*!! i can't wait to wear them! 

*mishy* i've only walked around in them a little bit, but they were comfortable. the slingback also stays in place. your zoupis are fierce and the nude VP is just a perfect perfect shoe! congrats!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*elf* what a great mom  I'm sure she feels so lucky to have you!!

*phi* your legs are amazing. You make those shoes look hot!

*belle* congrats on so many great pairs of shoes!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*PHI*!!! I LOVE THEM!!! Holy LEGS, lady!! They look AMAZING on you!!!  Yippeeee!!!

*Mishy*, your new additions are GORGEOUS!! I love them all, but you simply cannot beat a nude VP Just fabulous!!


----------



## rdgldy

*phi,* the nps look wonderful on you!
*dezy*-so glad you will be getting a refund.
*mishy*-so many beauties. Congrats on all of them.
*actcd-*the biancas look great!!


----------



## mishybelle

*CG, phi, LL and rd*

BTW, does anyone have any advice on the Rolando? The patent pulling away from the stitch on the toe?


----------



## phiphi

*smallz, LL, rdgldy* - i really appreciate your kind comments (you're making me blush guys! )

*mishy* - i answered your query in the other thread..


----------



## kett

Mishy they are so great! I am such a sucker for those nudes...


----------



## BellaShoes

mishy, they are fantastic!


----------



## BellaShoes

*phiphi*, they look amazing on you!

*adctd*, love the Bianca's... but if the Banana's do not fit, you should definitely get the right size. They are too tall to not fit correctly. They are available online... and don't get caught up on the number (38.5) Louboutin fits me differently in every shoe. I start with my regular size 39 and work my way around from there.


----------



## mal

*mishy*, all three look really good on you! I do really love the Nude VPs, very nice with your skin tone...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Mishy- *they all look so great!!!


----------



## cts900

*Elf*: I hope to put smiles like that on my DD's face when she is that age.
*adctd*: I know what you mean!  TPF is almost more addicting than the CLs themselves!!
*Dez*: That is FANTASTIC news!  Good for you .
*Phi*: Sooooooo gooooooood...sexy and functional .
*Mishy*: Every pair is beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

*savvs* those two pairs are GORGEOUS!!! I love your anemones! 

*Chins*....  Gorgeous!

Great buy for your DD *elf!* I'm sure she'll rock it on prom night.

*adctd* you're on a bianca roll aren't you?? They look great on you!

Wowsers *phi!* They look amazing on you and those legs of yours!!!

*mishy* they all look awesome on you!!


----------



## rdgldy

Still no ostrich  , but a few others that I hadn't posted:
sabotage in black patent/leopard and cramberry miss boxes


----------



## Chins4

mmm..........cramberry  I LOVE that colour! Especially as modelled with the jeans - super funky summer look....


----------



## nillacobain

rdgldy said:


> Still no ostrich  , but a few others that I hadn't posted:
> sabotage in black patent/leopard and cramberry miss boxes


 

Amazing new addictions!!! I love your (boyfriend?) jeans!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Chins* and *Nilla*.
*Nilla*, the jeans are COH Dylan cropped boyfriend jeans.  I love them-they are so comfy and are very forgiving!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*rdg- *both onf them are so pretty!


----------



## clothingguru

*rdgldy*: they are so lovely cheeka!!! you wear those cranberry's so well!


----------



## mal

*rdgldy*,


----------



## cts900

*rdgldy*: I love them both and cramberry miss boxe is a holy grail style and color for me....i am so excited for you!!


----------



## carlinha

*mishybelle* - what gorgeous shoes!!!!

*rdgldy* - i was excited thinking the ostriches had arrived... but the cramberry MBs and sabotages are still cool!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks ladies!  *Carlinha,* I was hoping for the ostriches, but was still happy to find a box on the front steps.


----------



## lilmissb

They're both spectacular *rdgldy!*


----------



## jancedtif

*Mishy* I love all your new additions!

*Rdgldy* contrats on the cranberry MB (hello shoe twin ) and the sexy sabotages!


----------



## Ilgin

*rdgldy*, both pairs are ,  for cramberry!!


----------



## phiphi

*rdgldy*! they're both fabulous but the cramberry looks divine on you!


----------



## sara999

love the sabotages! i had a pair once but we parted ages ago...too wobbly for me!


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you, ladies!!* Sara*, I don't know about wobbly yet-I only walked on the bedroom carpeting!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great new additions *rdgldy*! Love the cramberry MB'S!!


----------



## karwood

*chins,* your red and black lace YYZ are exquisite! Congrats!
*elfgirl,* You are wonderful Mom! Your DD is so lovely and she certainly looks very happy with new CL! 
*phi,* GORGEOUS!!!
*adcdt,* your Biancas looks perfect!
*mishy,* congrats on all new additions. They are all lovely, esp. the nude VPs!
*rdgldy,* love your Sabotage and Cramberry MB! They both look perect on you!


----------



## Pursepushin

This is my FIRST EVER pair of CLs. For over 10 years in my mind I was too heavy to wear HIGH heels so I never pursued this luxury. Now I've lost the weight and am back on track to lovely shoes; hence, the first ever pair of CLs. You'll recognize these in a heartbeat. My question to all of you: how do I ever catch up??


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ Gorgeous, Congrats!! Can't go wrong with the classic VP!


----------



## clothingguru

*purse*: they are gorgeous! Conrats on the weight loss and the new CL's! THey look amazing on you! hehehehe oh trust me you will find a way to catch up!!! we all do lol! its a true addiction!


----------



## cts900

Congrats *purse* and welcome to the addiction!! Can't wait to help enable you as you start catching up .

P.S. I am a plus sized gal and LOVE rockin' the heels anyway!!  Congrats on the weight loss also--that is something to be proud of for sure!.


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *purse*! Spend some time with us... you'll catch up... mind blowingly fast!


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, you guys. I started the morning off in my Dezaria slides (about 2"), upgraded to my Diane von Furstenberg 4" slides, and now have put on my CLs 120 mm and am trying to walk in them. I'm 5'-7.5" tall so this adds 5" to my height. That's OK, I'm just like trying to walk without breaking my neck and this is IN the house. IDK about wearing these out of the house. Scary. How do you all walk without falling down?


----------



## cts900

^^It just takes a whole lotta practice so you are doing it the right way!!  I practice in a new pair at home for hours before I venture outside.  Read all the great advice in this thread: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/how-do-you-walk-your-gorgeous-but-painful-344049.html.

It was one that saved my life when I first became obsessed !!


----------



## cocoabella

My first pair!


----------



## Pursepushin

Thanks for the tip. I read through all the pages immediately. So the bottom-line is: nobody can really walk or wear these for long periods of time. OK, then I'm right on track. I note that even though I bought these VP 1/2 size up, my feet seem to overflow the sides a tad because of the narrow cut. I wish there was some way to know which styles seem to work for the majority of people over those which are just too persnickety, kwim?!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *Purse!* Fabulous!!!

They look great on you *cocoabella!*


----------



## rdgldy

*purse*, they are wonderful!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

very pretty *purse*!

congrats *cocoa*!


----------



## BellaShoes

The key is confidence *purse*... practice at home... then take it out to the world!

Welcome *Cocoa*!


----------



## Pursepushin

Thanks, Bella.....


----------



## kett

Purse the are so pretty! I'm  sure you will have caught right up in no time...


----------



## sobe2009

*Purse,* Congrats they are a beautiful classic pair and in your catching up situation, remember when there is a will, there is a way.  At least, that's what I usually tell to myself. 
*Cocoa:* Nice!!!! Congrats !!!


----------



## alyssa08

Pursepushin said:


> Thanks for the tip. I read through all the pages immediately. So the bottom-line is: nobody can really walk or wear these for long periods of time. OK, then I'm right on track. I note that even though I bought these VP 1/2 size up, my feet seem to overflow the sides a tad because of the narrow cut. I wish there was some way to know which styles seem to work for the majority of people over those which are just too persnickety, kwim?!


 
IDK if you're a wide-footed lady, but I am and I find that the VPs are not very flattering which is such a shame because they're gorgeous. I find my ron rons and new simples to be the most flattering. I haven't tried on many styles though so that's about all I got.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*coco*- congrats so pretty!

*purse*- they are gorgeous congrats!!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Oh this has always been my mantra from day one!




sobe2009 said:


> *Purse,* Congrats they are a beautiful classic pair and in your catching up situation, remember *when there is a will, there is a way.* At least, that's what I usually tell to myself.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

My Mad Mary are finally here!!!!

  OMG I am in love 

Picture from my iphone...will upload better ones later 

I just hope hope hope I can walk in them!!!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Pursepushin said:


> So the bottom-line is: nobody can really walk or wear these for long periods of time. OK, then I'm right on track.



I have read that some ladies here can endure 8 hours of work then dinner later.....I am so envious of them!!! My guess it just takes practice.

Heel slippage is the worse for me....even if its the right size


----------



## inspiredgem

NYCGIRLY - I love your Mad Mary's!

I haven't been very good about taking pictures but here are a couple of new additions.


----------



## SassySarah

NYCGIRLY said:


> My Mad Mary are finally here!!!!
> 
> OMG I am in love
> 
> Picture from my iphone...will upload better ones later
> 
> I just hope hope hope I can walk in them!!!



Love them!!!  They look great on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*nycgirl*-I love the mad marys!!
*inspired*-nude biancas!!!! Love


----------



## NYCGIRLY

*inspiredgem* what are those booties called? I looooove the!


----------



## kett

The Mad Mary's are so hot! I am sure you will manage them just fine.

inspiredgem - love them both.


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, you gals.......where do you purchase your CL's? NM, NAP, Barneys, where? Enquiring minds want to know. And do you worry about them fitting if you haven't tried them on, and why/why not? Thanks


----------



## inspiredgem

NYCGIRLY said:


> *inspiredgem* what are those booties called? I looooove the!



They are Mamanouk booties.


----------



## Shainerocks

NYCGIRLY said:


> My Mad Mary are finally here!!!!
> 
> OMG I am in love
> 
> Picture from my iphone...will upload better ones later
> 
> I just hope hope hope I can walk in them!!!





Big Congrats! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## clothingguru

*NYCGIRLY:* LOVE LOVE your mad mary's!!!!!! TDF!
*inspiredgem*: LOVE your new additions! LOVE the nude bianca's!!!!!!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

My Studded VPs...my graduation gift to myself!


----------



## Pursepushin

I love this photo - nice color and arrangement........oh and NICE CLs..




LaDoctorFutura said:


> My Studded VPs...my graduation gift to myself!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Gorgeous purchases ladies!!! 

*NYCGirly* LOVE your Mad Marys!! Where on earth did you score such beauties?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nycgirly- *love love love the mad marys!!!!

*inspiredgem- *congrats on your new beauties. God I love the nude Biancas!

*LaDoctor- *love the studded VPs!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

All these studs!  I love them all - and the nude Biancas...wow!


----------



## rdgldy

LaDoctorFutura said:


> My Studded VPs...my graduation gift to myself!


They look wonderful on you.  Congratulations and enjoy them.


----------



## alyssa08

gorgeous new additions, ladies. some coveted shoes up in here!

I received my quepi recis. they are going back, unfortunately  they fit surprisingly well but I'm not liking the way they look on me and they're waaaaaay too high. I'm gonna break my ankle! I just don't see them being comfortable in the summer time. I definitely recommend these to anyone that's been eyeing them though; they're adorable. I do have some beige nappa miss boxes on their way though so that should ease the pain  a lot cheaper too! please excuse my swollen feet


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*Chin:* your Yoyo Zeppas are TDF!!! 

*elfgirl:* Your DD is beautiful. She's glowing with happiness in that picture. 

*Purse:* Congrats!! on you first CL. You can't go wrong with the classic.

*NYCGIRLY:* Congrat on your Mad Mary. I'm sure you can walk in them in no time just keep practice practice and practice.

*LaDoctorFutura:* Congratulation on your graduation. You earn this gift to yourself. Shoe twin!!!

*cocoabella: *love them boots on you.

*inspiredgem:*both pairs are gorgeous!!!

*rdgldy:* cramberry are just yummy!!! i never see the sabotage before but they look pretty, are they comfy to walk?

*Mishybelle:*love the nude VP

adctd: Love the bianca on you. I can't see the misshape that you talk about at all. 

*phiphi:* the NP look good on you hon. P.S. jeezz your legs are go on and on I'm green with envy like now.:greengrin:


----------



## cts900

*cocoa*: Congrats!  Lovely!
*NYCG*: What an exciting pair!  Congratulations!!  Invest in some Heavenly Heelz from Foot Petals.  I have heel slippage on every pair of shoes I own and these saved my life!
*inspired*: WOWZA! 
*LaDoc*: Those pictures are fabulous.  Love them!
*Alyssa*: So sorry they did not work out.  Hope the next pair suit you better .


----------



## kuromi-chan

*NYC*, the MMs are TDF!!!  

*inspire**d*, congrats on the new additions!  love the nudes!  

*LaDoctor*, congrats on graduation!  what a fab pair to reward yourself with!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*alyssa*, sorry to hear you won't be keeping the Quepi's.  they sure do look pretty on you!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

I got these baby on the weekend to welcome spring season in NYC


----------



## savvysgirl

*NYC*, GORGEOUS! Shoe twins (except mine are nappa!) You rock them. 

Great haul *inspired*! I love the Biancas. 

*LaDoctor*, they really do look fabulous on you. Congrats on a gorgeous pair!

*alyssa*, so sorry they dont work for you but i agree with Kuromi, they look pretty on you! 

*biggirl*, i love your mint VP's. The colour is TDF.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

TwiggyStar said:


> Gorgeous purchases ladies!!!
> 
> *NYCGirly* LOVE your Mad Marys!! Where on earth did you score such beauties?




haha *TwiggyStar*....they cost me an arm and a leg on *bay.....but they sure were worth it


----------



## NYCGIRLY

LOVVEEEEEE them.....they look awesome on you...and your legs are so tan!! Where did you score them??? I am maaad for studs now 



LaDoctorFutura said:


> My Studded VPs...my graduation gift to myself!


----------



## phiphi

*ladoctora* - you wear the studded VPs beautifully! congrats!!

*nycg* - your MMs are fierce!!!

*inspired* - the nude and the booties look fabulous!

*alyssa* - the quepi are really cute, but if you don't love them, then there will definitely be another one around the corner!! 

*biggirl* - wow! those mint VPs are gorgeous on you.


----------



## karwood

*purse,* congrats on getting your first pair of CL! Your VP are a classic, stylish and sexy  and a great start to your CL collection!
*coco,* congrat on your first pair, they are very lovely. 
*NYC,* congrats on your MM! They are definitely fabulous!
*LaDoctora,* Absolutely FIERCE! Love them! Congrats on your VP and your residency!
*inspired,* Love your newest additions, but I especially love your Nude Biancas!


----------



## carlinha

*pursepushin* - seriously classic!

*cocoabella* - congrats on your 1st pair!

*ladoctorfutura* - they are hot, congrats!

*NYCgirl* - i love Mad Marys!!!

*inspiredgem* - the nude patent biancas are so beautiful

*alyssa* - quepi reci are so cute (love that name!)

*biggirl* - yummmm MINT!!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Just when I thought I didn't really need these, you posted this picture!! Dangggg it!! The hunt is on!!



NYCGIRLY said:


> My Mad Mary are finally here!!!!
> 
> OMG I am in love
> 
> Picture from my iphone...will upload better ones later
> 
> I just hope hope hope I can walk in them!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*biggirl*, love the mint color!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

BlondeBarbie said:


> Just when I thought I didn't really need these, you posted this picture!! Dangggg it!! The hunt is on!!




haha you do NEED NEED NEED them...they are oh soooo fierce!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*ladoctorfutura* congrats! They were truly meant to be, they look amazing on you.

*NYCgirl* those Mad Mary's are soo sexy!

*inspired* the biancas are TDF!! I think I'm going to be a convert soon...

*alyssa* I'm sorry they are going back! They are pretty and perfect for summer but if you feel like you'd break your ankle in them what's the point right? lol

*biggirl* that is an excellent color for summer!!


----------



## karwood

*alyssa,* Thank you for sharing pics of Quepi Reci and for what its worth I really do think the  are fab and they look very lovely on you! I am sorry they did not work out.
*biggirl,* love your mint VP! The color is perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## mishybelle

Gone for a few days and already so many awesome reveals! Catching up made me  and want to buy another pair!

*rd* - cramberry is such a beautiful color and I love the Miss Boxe shape!
*purse* - Congrats on your first pair!
*cocoa* - love the booties!!
*nycgirly* - *swoon* Congrats on scoring the Mad Marys!
*inspired* - love the nude Biancas. Where did you get them?
*ladoctor* - such a fierce graduation gift! 
*alyssa* - those Quepi Recis look great on, the stock photos don't do them justice.  Sorry to hear they aren't working out.
*biggirl* - loving the mint patent. 


Thank you for all the kind words, *ikae, kett, bella, mal, dez, cts, lilmissb, carlinha, jance, kar and biggirl*

*phi* - thank you for the advice... the Rolandos went back this weekend :cry: I can't wait to see my flawless exchange.


----------



## cts900

*Biggirl*: That color is one of my very favorites.  Beautiful!


----------



## sumnboutme

posted on my thread but i should prob post here too:


----------



## cts900

^^Just commented in your thread....I love all of them so very, very much.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *cts *


----------



## cts900

^^btw, i think nude was a smart choice.


----------



## sumnboutme

cts900 said:


> ^^btw, i think nude was a smart choice.



it's my first nude, ummm, shoe


----------



## cts900

^^  That is the second time you have made me laugh tonight!


----------



## sumnboutme

cts900 said:


> ^^  That is the second time you have made me laugh tonight!



haha...glad i can be of service


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*savvysgirl, phiphi, carlinha, kuromi-chan, ikaesmallz, karwood, cts900* 

Thank you everyone for all your kind words 

Lately I'm really into *Green* color in all shades. I didn't realize until my younger sister made a comment that my shoes' color match with the walls of my bedroom.


----------



## clothingguru

*biggirlloveshoe*: WHat a beautiful green!!! Congrats! 
*LaDoctorFutura:* Gorgeous studded VP's! Love them on your tan legs!
*alyssa:* too bad your newbies didn't work out for you...they look great on you! But if your not in love ...you can definitely find another pair thats good for you  
*Sumnboutme*: Love your new buys!!!  Love those engin spikes!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*sumn*, fantastic haul!!


----------



## rdgldy

*biggirl,* the mint vps are so beautiful.  I couldn't choose between those and the lavender but wound up with the lavender.  I do adore the mint though.
*
sumn*-amazing haul.  They are all so fabulous!


----------



## carlinha

*SUMN*!!!!!!!  HOLY CRAP GIRLFRIEND!!!!!!!!!! 

i don't know which i love more, the cotton clubs or the nude engins!  (sorry i am not a super big fan of the sneakers).... they look amazing on you!!!!  congrats on amazing purchases.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sum*- LOVE the engins!!!! 

*biggirl*- the mint is so perfect for Spring!


----------



## phiphi

OMG *sumn*!!!!  what a _fabulous _trio!!! i love them all on you!


----------



## inspiredgem

*rdgldy, NYCGIRLY, kett, clothingguru, dezynrbaglaydee, tigertrixie, Biggirlloveshoe, cts900, kuromi-chan, savvysgirl, phiphi, karwood, carlinha, ikaesmallz* and *mishybelle* - thank you all for the nice comments.    I actually got the Bianca's last September from the Las Vegas boutique but haven't dared wear them yet - Winter/Spring in this part of the country is not too kind to CL's!

*NYCGIRLY* - I keep coming back to look at your Mad Mary's - simply gorgeous!

*LaDoctorFutura* - I'm so glad you decided to keep the studded VP's - they look stunning on you!

*Biggirlloveshoe* - VP's are my favorite style and that shade of green is absolutely gorgeous!

*sumnboutme* - I love all three pairs but am exceptionally fond of the Cotton Club wedges - just beautiful!


----------



## karwood

*sumn,* I am with *carlinha,* I am not much of fan of the sneakers (sorry), but I ABSOLUTELY do love your Engin s and Cotton Club. They look beautiful on you!


----------



## Pursepushin

Awesome! Love the heels, not so much the sneakers, but I know it takes a certain look for those. Congrats on lovely purchases!




sumnboutme said:


> posted on my thread but i should prob post here too:


----------



## elfgirl

*phi *-- Love the NPs! They look fantastic on you.  I'm glad they worked better than the VPs!

*mishy *-- The Zoupis are such a fun style; I'm glad you found a deal on them. And the nude VPs are just gorgeous. They look great!

*rdgldy *-- The cramberry Miss Boxe are .  I don't think I've ever seen the Sabotage before--very cool!

*Pursepushin *-- The VPs are the perfect "first CL". Congrats!

*cocoabella *-- Love the booties!

*NYCGIRLY *-- The Mads are TDF! Congrats!

*inspiredgem *-- Nude Biancas!   I really love the Mamanouk, too!

*LaDoctor*-- Fantastic find! The studded VPs are always so fierce! 

*alyssa *-- I like the Quepi Recis; sorry they won't work. 

*Biggirl *-- What a fantastic spring pair! Love the color of the shoe and your polish together, too.

*sumn *-- Oooooooh! I love all three! The hightops are super fun! I didn't love the Cotton Clubs until I saw your pic, but now I really love them. 

Thanks again to everyone for their lovely comments about DD and her first CLs.  She's been lurking and reading.   AND she now has two pair of CLs -- I gave her my bone Decolzeps that turned out to be a full size too small for me. Anything else will have to be out of her budget, though!


----------



## mishybelle

*sumn* - great haul!! The more I see the Engins, the more I like them.


----------



## Pursepushin

Do these run TTS? I had to go up 1/2 size with the VP, so am wondering about these. thanks




sumnboutme said:


> posted on my thread but i should prob post here too:


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *CG*, *kuromi*, *rdgldy*, *carlinha*, *dezy*, *phiphi*, *karwood*, *inspired*, *elf*, *mishy *and *Purse*

i knew the sneaks aren't for everyone when i bought them so no need to apologize if you don't like them 

*purse *- i got the Engins TTS (US 7, CL 37) - for reference my old VP size is 37, new VP size is 36.5


----------



## Pursepushin

Thanks so much.....why are they called Engins out of curiosity? The NM description is studded patent pump. Trying to learn the CL lingo here.




sumnboutme said:


> thanks *CG*, *kuromi*, *rdgldy*, *carlinha*, *dezy*, *phiphi*, *karwood*, *inspired*, *elf*, *mishy *and *Purse*
> 
> i knew the sneaks aren't for everyone when i bought them so no need to apologize if you don't like them
> 
> *purse *- i got the Engins TTS (US 7, CL 37) - for reference my old VP size is 37, new VP size is 36.5


----------



## sumnboutme

Pursepushin said:


> Thanks so much.....why are they called Engins out of curiosity? The NM description is studded patent pump. Trying to learn the CL lingo here.



No idea....but that's what the box says!  hehe


----------



## kett

Those high tops are so much fun, they are so different! You could do some really cute stuff with those. Congrats on all of them!


----------



## Noegirl05

Pursepushin said:


> Thanks so much.....why are they called Engins out of curiosity? The NM description is studded patent pump. Trying to learn the CL lingo here.



Thats the name Christian Louboutin gave them!


----------



## Noegirl05

Ladoctora~ Beautiful I am so glad you decided to keep them!!!

Sum~ I love all your new additions... you are torturing me with the Engins as I love them in Nude too but just wasn't sure if I needed two spike heels!!!!

Biggirl~Green in my favorite color and those are TDF!!!! Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

so yesterday *kjbags* posted these babies in the D&S thread...  and thanks to the fabulous seller and her insanely quick shipping... my black patent strass clichys are HERE!!!!


----------



## Star1231

^^They're stunning Jeshika!  Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*biggirl: * the Mint!

*Ladoctora:* The studded VPs look awesome on you!

*sumn:* Your new additions are fab!  I adore the nude Engins!

*jeshika:* Oooh how pretty and sparkly!


----------



## Pursepushin

Oooohhhhh and ahhhhhhhh........if they were red they'd be THE Ruby Slippers!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Jeshika*- I DIE!!!! 

THEY ARE STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## compulsive

*jeshika*


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## phiphi

*jeshika* they are stunning!!! congratulations!


----------



## carlinha

*jeshika*, they're AMAZING on you!!!   i'm jealous 
(and that's literally the fastest shipping i ever heard of!)


----------



## NYCGIRLY

babysweetums said:


> woot woot!!!!!!!!!!!!




What are these called? I love them!!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

^^ Those are called Mamimo.  I'm still kicking myself for not getting them when they went on sale at Barneys.

jeshika - I adore your new Strass Clichys!


----------



## rdgldy

*jeshika*, how beautiful!


----------



## rilokiley

*jeshika*- so, so beautiful.  I truly love them... I'm so jealous, too!


----------



## jeshika

*rdgldy*, *inspiredgem*, *NYCGIRLY*, *phiphi*, *BlondeBarbie*, *compulsive*, *louboutinlawyer*, *Pursepushin*, *Dukeprincess* and *Star1231*. thanks for letting me share.

*rilokiley* and *carlinha*, no need to be jealous! i constantly  over your wonderful collection threads!!! when i grow up, i wanna have a collection like yours!!! 

yeah, *C*, it is crazy how quickly they arrived.


----------



## jeshika

Aaaaand.... i have another confession... i saw these babies and i had to have them.... presenting my very prives in nude w/ rose gold tip! 












i think i'm done for awhile... well, at least for the next couple months, at least.


----------



## rdgldy

Love the nude VPs!!!  The perfect spring shoes.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Everyone so sorry I haven't been on here for a few days I have to catch up still and follow up on everyone's new reveals and comments! lol just wanted to give everyone heads up I got a call from SCP today they got in the nude patent Biancas so call them if you are looking for em!  I am so slammed with work and the kids I will try to catch up on this thread asap!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*jeshika* your clichys are just TDF!!!! And now the nude VPs!!! What amazing purchases!! Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Holy crap *Jeshika!* You are on a roll woman!


----------



## cts900

*Jesh*: Congratulations on two truly beautiful pairs.  They are just delicious!!


----------



## clothingguru

*jeshika*: love the 2 new buys! I  the nudes most!!!!!! ohhh NUDE!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*jeshika*, congrats on 2 gorgeous pairs!!  i especially  the nudes!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jeshika*- I love them both but OMG the nude is just amazing!


----------



## lilmissb

Holy cow *NYCGIRLY* they look fabulous on you!!!

*inspired* love both pairs.

Those studded VP's are just what the *Doctor* ordered!!!

Sorry you're not keeping them *alyssa* 

*biggirl* those mint VP's are the bomb! I'm loving mint more every time I see it.

*DZ* I am here to sigh all over your shoes yet again!

*jeshika* I'll have to keep my eye on you as you're the same size as me!!! They're stunning and I'm very jealous!   Oh the nude VP's with rose tip! Where did you find those???


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *kett *, *noe *, *duke* and *lilmissb* (again )!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Sumn*, gorgeous new additions ... you bad BAD girl! They all look fab on you. 

*jeshika*, what beauties! And your clichy seller is a credit to ebay with her fast shipping. Congrats!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG *Jeshika*!!  The NUDES!! I die!!!

JUST STUNNING. Where did you get them???!!


----------



## sumnboutme

haha, thanks *savvy*!


----------



## september gurl

*jeshika*, love the Nude VP's

*clothing*, I'm totally with you...I love the nudes!!


----------



## Stephanie***

*Jeshika*, they are gorgeous and look fabulous on you!!


----------



## carlinha

*jeshika* i LOVE nude VPs!  i need them in all color tips eventhough i already have the burgundy!


----------



## mal

*jeshika*, congrats on the two beautiful pairs!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Jeshika your nudes are beautiful!congrats..Did u find them recently? haven't seem the rose gold tip before..love them!


----------



## carlinha

ilovetoshop said:


> Jeshika your nudes are beautiful!congrats..Did u find them recently? haven't seem the rose gold tip before..love them!



those are a very old colorway (2008, 2007 even?)... a pair had recently popped up on ebay.  they do occasionally.


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> those are a very old colorway (2008, 2007 even?)... a pair had recently popped up on ebay. they do occasionally.


 
They are indeed an older colorway.  I got my nude patent/gold tip VP from saks.com in 2007.  I believe they were also available at one of the overseas boutiques.


----------



## kett

OOOOOhhh Jeshika! LOVE the rose gold!


----------



## ilovetoshop

thanks lavenderice and carlinha! I guess i have to be on the lookout on ebay from time to time so hard to find size 36 in VP's...


----------



## karwood

*jeshika,* you are on a roll!! Love your two newest additions. They are both beautiful styles and you wear them both very well. Congrats!


----------



## Noegirl05

My two newest pair!

Gold poseidon and Silver VP


----------



## Pursepushin

AAAAAAAaaaaaahhhhhhhhh love the bling on these! Nice finds you lucky chickie, you!


----------



## cts900

*NOE*!!!  Gorgeous!!!  Okay...off to your collection thread....


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Noe, those are gorgeous!! Looking good, mama!


----------



## karwood

*Noe,* your VP and Poseidens are both fabulously lovely! Congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats Noe, they're both gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

*noe* - more gorgeous additions!


----------



## kett

Beautiful Noe!


----------



## babysweetums

noe i looove those posidons!! how gorgeous they are in that color!! great choice =)


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Noe*, both pairs are stunning on you!  congrats!


----------



## Noegirl05

Thank you ladies!!!! I love the poseidons so much


----------



## Pursepushin

How is the fit on the Poseidons? Are they TTS or did you have to go up a bit? I love the purple ones and was wondering about the sizing. Thanks




Noegirl05 said:


> Thank you ladies!!!! I love the poseidons so much


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ For me I went up half size because they are tight in my opinion maybe because of the scales... I love them though!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*noe, *gorgeous new additions!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Here's #1 of the 4 pairs I have on the way  *Red Patent YoYo 85*
I love these! They're so comfortable, I can't even believe it!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*LL*, the red patent looks great on you!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, Kuromi!! I bought them with the intention of strassing them, but now i'm thinking I want to keep them as-is


----------



## cts900

^^That color is far too gorgeous to cover....though they would make a phenomenal base also.  They are gorgeous *LL*; already commented on them in your thread but had to congratulate you here as well!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

You're so sweet, *cts*...I also considered a DIY glitter job...then we'd be shoe cousins!!  But you've convinced me to keep them as-is. I think they're pretty classic


----------



## clothingguru

*LL:* ohh they are so pretty i love that red! They look perfect as is...but would also look amazing as a DIY!  Perfect on u!

*NOE:* Gorgeous new additions!!! Love them! They look fab on you!


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE the red yoyos *LL!*


----------



## carlinha

*LL* i love that color!!!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thank you lovely ladies, *CG*, *LilMiss* and *Carlinha*!  They fit so well, I feel like they were made for my foot


----------



## jeshika

thank you so much for your kind words, *rdgldy*, *ikaesmallz*, *Dukeprincess*, *cts900*, *clothingguru*, *kuromi-chan*, *dezynrbaglaydee*, *savvysgirl*, *september gurl*, *Stephanie****, *mal*, *kett* and*karwood*!!!! 




carlinha said:


> *jeshika* i LOVE nude VPs!  i need them in all color tips eventhough i already have the burgundy!



thanks *carlinha*!! i really want them in burgundy and red tips too!!! 



lilmissb said:


> *jeshika* I'll have to keep my eye on you as you're the same size as me!!! They're stunning and I'm very jealous!   Oh the nude VP's with rose tip! Where did you find those???



*lilmissb*, heehee are u gonna raid my closet? :ninja:

thank you *ilovetoshop*, *lilmissb* and *louboutinlawyer*! i got them on eBay. Paid a pretty penny for them but seeing as they are sold out everywhere... i didn't really mind! curse these small feet!

i wished i could say i was done... but i have been awful... and might have some other things coming my way... 


ps. *louboutinlawyer*, i LOVE your yoyos!!!! what a fab color.


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, I sort of overdid it at outnet.com, three new pairs coming, but they were all so cheap compared to full retail. Still spent over $1K, but for 3 pairs. You can't beat that especially when you're just starting your soon to be mega collection. Oh I'm so bad!


----------



## lilmissb

jeshika said:


> *lilmissb*, heehee are u gonna raid my closet? :ninja:


Absolutely!!! Hehehehehe :ninja:  

Can't wait to see them *Purse*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*LL, *Love the color!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thank you so much, *Jeshika* and *Dezy*!!

*Purse*- looking forward to seeing your outnet haul!!


----------



## laninya79

sumnboutme said:


> posted on my thread but i should prob post here too:



Lovely.


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*clothingguru, rdgldy, dezynrbaglaydee, inspiredgem, elfgirl, Noegirl05, Dukeprincess, lilmissb

* Thank you ladies for all your compliments!!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*jeshika:* Congratulation for your two new amazing addition. The black patent strass clichys are gorgeous, but I  your very prives in nude w/ rose gold tip. i never see these babies before!!.


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*Noegirl:* Congratulation!! love the poseidon on you 




Noegirl05 said:


> My two newest pair!
> 
> Gold poseidon and Silver VP


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*louboutinlawyer*: that *RED* look really nice on you. I suggest that you keep it just the way it is but it's your choice.



louboutinlawyer said:


> Here's #1 of the 4 pairs I have on the way  *Red Patent YoYo 85*
> I love these! They're so comfortable, I can't even believe it!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, *biggirl*!! I've decided to keep them as-is  Now I need another pair to strass!!!


----------



## sara999

sumn you are lucky we are different sizes or i'd have to sneak into your house and steal your CC wedges!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika, love your new additions!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful new additions Ladies!!


----------



## Theren

Aqua Sacopines 39


----------



## cts900

^^Just a perfect first pair! Congrats again!


----------



## BellaShoes

*theren*, they look great on! Congrats again...


----------



## Theren

Thank you ladies so so much.. I have a business meeting tomorrow.. so I think my new girls will have to come out and play!


----------



## Pursepushin

Beautiful! Congrats Theren!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*theren *so pretty!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *Theren!*


----------



## karwood

*LL,* your red Yoyos are very lovely!
*theren,* I have never seen this style before. They are very unique and lovely. Congrats!


----------



## kjbags

I finally got one of my HGs today, Purple Laminato Ron Ron 85s


----------



## cindy74

the color is soooo beautiful


----------



## Pursepushin

I'm a purple freak....love the color!


----------



## kett

Oh man that color is DTF! Congrats!


----------



## cocochanel2009

My dear hubby went shopping while in LA this weekend and came back with these awesome shoes!  My very first pair of CLs...I'll be wearing them on Saturday at my 40th bday bash!


----------



## iimewii

*cocochanel2009*, Love your Black Glitter Very Prive!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, *Kar*!! 

*Theren*, so lovely!! Congrats again 

*Kjbags*, I LOVE THOSE!! Purple!!

*Cocochanel*- Just stunning. Such an incredible pair!


----------



## SassySarah

cocochanel2009 said:


> My dear hubby went shopping while in LA this weekend and came back with these awesome shoes!  My very first pair of CLs...I'll be wearing them on Saturday at my 40th bday bash!



Love them!  What a great husband!


----------



## Pursepushin

Wow! I don't know what impresses me more: the shoes or the fact that you had your husband purchase these without you there! Brave woman and (I guess) ever more brave DH. Way to go!!




cocochanel2009 said:


> My dear hubby went shopping while in LA this weekend and came back with these awesome shoes! My very first pair of CLs...I'll be wearing them on Saturday at my 40th bday bash!


----------



## Pursepushin

Oh and *Happy Birthday* - *MY BIRTHDAY is Sat., April 17th* too! Hope my purchases show up by then so I'll have something to wear! I'm a tad older than you, though.




cocochanel2009 said:


> My dear hubby went shopping while in LA this weekend and came back with these awesome shoes! My very first pair of CLs...I'll be wearing them on Saturday at my 40th bday bash!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *kj!* They're gorgeous!!!

They're stunning *cocochanel!* Happy Birthday for the 17th!


----------



## cts900

*kj*: Mmmmmmmm purple.......
*coco*: What a *spectacular* gift, shoe cousin !


----------



## cocochanel2009

thanks everyone !  I let him have a boys weekend in Orange County with the caveat I get a pair of CLs for my bday, lol.  So armed with credit card in hand and his best friend, they went to South Coast Plaza and picked these up for me.   i had no idea what he was going to pick and i was just stunned when I opened up the box!!!  I'm in shoe heaven!!


----------



## babysweetums

NEW SHOES YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*coco *- love the black glitters! so pretty & sparkly.

*baby *- love the new additions ... they are all fabulous & I'm sure look amazing on you!


----------



## babysweetums

THANK YOU SURLY :kiss:


----------



## sara999

baby you found MM!!! congratulations!!!!!! can't wait to see them all modelled


----------



## Pursepushin

*Baby:* Modeling pics please.......spectacular haul!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *coco*, Happy Big 4-0!! My Bday is coming up soon... 4-0 for me as well, September!! Gorgeous Bday Shoes!

*Baby*, what a haul, love the Pigalles!


----------



## NANI1972

cocochanel2009 said:


> My dear hubby went shopping while in LA this weekend and came back with these awesome shoes! My very first pair of CLs...I'll be wearing them on Saturday at my 40th bday bash!


 

Ooh, Congrats! Those are beautiful. Happy Birhtday! artyhat:


----------



## NANI1972

*Babysweetums*-Congrats, I  them all!


----------



## elfgirl

*baby *-- LOVE the new additions!  I am dying for some Pigalles. 

*Theren *-- I've never seen that style.  It looks great on you!  I hope they had a nice first outing! 

*coco *-- What a great pair to start with! Lovely!

*kjbags *-- I am envious of your purple! So beautiful!

So, here are my new pair.  I've been watching and waiting for something in this style to come up for AGES.  Having had them on, I can tell you they won't be the last pair of Lady Gres I get!  They look like they're big on me--they're not as big as all that, despite being a 38.5(!). They only need the tiniest bit of padding.  Also, the color was _impossible _to get right in the pictures. *sigh*
*
Lady Gres in Olive suede*


----------



## Star1231

^^Gorgeous Elf!!  They're amazing and look splendid on you.


----------



## cts900

*Baby*: How is it that you rock the HIGHEST heels with such ease?  You rule!
*Elf*: I am without Lady Gres.  I am sad for myself.  I am beyond thrilled for you.  They look amazing on you!


----------



## Pursepushin

These are TDF!  These lovely shoes are just one more reason to keep up your pedicures, ladies, just in case you ever think "oh, I can wait on the pedi." Need pretty toes to go with the pretty shoes, as the OP is showing here.


----------



## babysweetums

thank you *sara*...finally my patent mm with gold studs im so excited!! thank you *pursepushin* modeling pics in my collection thread asap!, thank you *bella*! i like to do things big lol!! thank you *nani*! thank you *elf* i loooove your lady gres i have 2 pairs myself heheh but i love olive green so jealous! thank you *cts* i loove them high, the higher the better!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow, everyone has such amazing shoes!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*kj- *love the purple!!!

*coco- *congrats on your first pair!!!

*baby- *love them all!!!!

*elf- *oh the lady gres, love!


----------



## pws22

Elfgirl : that looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Baby*, those are FAB!! Way to rock the sky-high heels! Love it. Congrats on some amazing finds!! 

*Elf*, they look wonderful on you!! Are you happy with the colour? I know you said it wasn't what you expected, but it looks super!!


----------



## clothingguru

*elf:*Love the greissimo's in that olive color! They look great on you!!!!! congrats!
*baby:* great new buys! I  mad mary's
*coco:* WHat an AMAZING first pair and an AMAZING DH!!!! LOve them! They are the best first pair ever! congrats!!!!
*kj:* Love the new pair! Purple is gorgeous!
*Theren:* EVen lovelier on    COngrats!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*babys*, wowzers!    3 fabulous pairs!!  LOVE the MMs!  

*elf*, congrats on the LGs!


----------



## rdgldy

Late for work-but here are my para la cruz!


----------



## kjbags

*cindy74*, *Pursepushin*, *kett*, *LL*, *lilmissb*, *cts*, *elf*, *dezy* and *CG*!

*Coco*, love the Glitters!!!
*baby*, stunning new additions 
*elf*, the LGs are just too pretty 
*rdgldy*, the PLCs are such a fun shoe, nice tights as well


----------



## elfgirl

*star*, *dez*, *pws*, *CG*, *kuromi*, *kj *-- Thank you! 

*CTS *-- Thank you! I think I have found "my style" of CLs because my Greissimos and now my Lady Gres are my absolute favorites of my collection!  They look nice on my foot and they're really comfortable on, for me anyway.

*Pursepushin *-- Thank you!  This color polish happens to compliment the color of the shoes really well, which is nice. 

*baby *-- Don't you love them?  Thank you!

*LL *-- I think so? LOL! The style and fit are perfect, but it's still really hard to pin down the color.  Now that I've looked at them more, I think the best description is that they're a grey-green.  Here's another pic in the morning light (with flash) that gives a better idea of the real color.


----------



## elfgirl

rdgldy said:


> Late for work-but here are my para la cruz!



Love them! Such a fun style to wear.  (I have to say, I love the tights too!)


----------



## Theren

Now I see why so many people love CL's.. My shoes had a wonderful first outing and everyone loved them.. they are THE MOST comfortable heels I own (and I have between 40 and 50 pairs of heels). I'm already searching for my next pair!


----------



## karwood

*kj,* love the color of your Ron Rons!
*coco,* What a fabulous to kick off your 40th!! Love your Glitter VP and your DH is a sweetheart! Happy Birthday!
*baby,* nice haul! Of course, the Biancas are always my fav.
*elf,* love your LG! They look beautiful on you! Congrats!
*rdgldy,* yaaaaay! We are PLC twins! I am so glad you won them. They are soooo fab!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rdgldy*, congrats on your PLCs!


----------



## iimewii

*baby *-love all your new addition!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Coco:* What a sweet DH!  Gorgeous!

*Baby:*  Amazing new additions!

*Elf:* I am insanely jealous! I just love the Lady Gres!

*rdgldy:*   So glad you won them!!!!

*KJ:*  the Ron Rons.  Purple is my favorite color!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Elf*, they look beautiful on your skintone! I think they're a really lovely neutral


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats on the haul *baby!*

*elf* they're gorgeous!

They're sensational *rdgly!!!*


----------



## cts900

*rdgldy*!  I love them and those tights are fabulous!
*elf*: I am so glad to hear that .  I also love the uniqueness of the LG color very much!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

rdgldy said:


> Late for work-but here are my para la cruz!


 
*rdgldy- *So fab love it!


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you,* KJ, Elf, Karwood, Kuromi, Dezy, CTS, lilmiss* and *Duke.*  I had fun wearing these-the fringe is too cute!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *karwood*, *Duke*, *LL*, *lilmissb* & *cts*!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*baby*~loving all of your new additions. they're gorgeous.  
*elf*~your suede lady gres are stunners.  
*rdgldy*-i already commented about these in your own thread, but I'll say it again-drool, drool , drool. maybe one day I'll be able to find a pair as I have been looking for them for the longest time and they never seem to pop up on ebay in my size...grrrr


----------



## babysweetums

thank you dezynr! thank you lawyer! thank you clothing!! thank you kuromi! those are soo lovely rdgldy i love them in gray!! thank you kjbags! thank you karwood! thank you iimewii thank you duke! thank you lilmiss and thank you magdalena!  love you all


----------



## Pursepushin

This was an ebay find, but still a good one. Box reads
"M.lle Marchand Open Toe Rete/Capretto"













Originally $650 from NM; on sale for $550; ebay score $239!! In great condition size 9.5M, I'm always up 1/2 size in CL (so far.)


----------



## clothingguru

They are so lovely on your PURSE!!! congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks again*, Magda*.  We will have to be on the lookout for you.
*Pursepin*, they are adorable!!


----------



## cts900

You wear them very well, *purse.*  Congrats!!


----------



## babysweetums

those are great purse so fun and versitile...i thought those were called the sabotage though? does anyone know?


----------



## nillacobain

Pursepushin said:


> This was an ebay find, but still a good one. Box reads
> "M.lle Marchand Open Toe Rete/Capretto"


 


babysweetums said:


> those are great purse so fun and versitile...i thought those were called the sabotage though? does anyone know?


 
Yes, these are called Sabotage.


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, thanks for the info. All I had to go by was what is on the box. 




nillacobain said:


> Yes, these are called Sabotage.


----------



## nillacobain

Pursepushin said:


> OK, thanks for the info. All I had to go by was what is on the box.


 
You're welcome. I think the M.lle Marchand are similiar to the Yoyo Zeppa slingbacks with mesh/net uppers and cork heel and platforms.


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats purse, what a steal!


----------



## woody

*Purse* - those shoes look like they were made for your feet. I'm quite partial to leopard print myself - I have to stop  myself buying it otherwise it would be all I have!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*purse*, they are lovely congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee




----------



## dezynrbaglaydee




----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *dez*!


----------



## clothingguru

Dez:    WOW those biancas look amazing on those SMOKIN HOT legs of yours!!!! I want mine even more right now! I cant wait any longer! UPS man knock on my door! NOW NOW NOW!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*surly-*thank you again hun!

*cg- *thank you girly!!!! they are so fab, you are going to love them! DH had to yank them off my feet so I can keep them in perfect condition for the signing. I can't wait to wear them!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *surly-*thank you again hun!
> 
> *cg- *thank you girly!!!! they are so fab, you are going to love them! DH had to yank them off my feet so I can keep them in perfect condition for the signing. I can't wait to wear them!!!!!



OOOH your getting yours signing too!!! YAY!!!! I'm getting the Tit's signed but unfortunately i wont be able to go so i bought the Titi's form the boutique and they are having them signed for me


----------



## iimewii

*Pursepushin*- Congrads on the steal!!!


----------



## cts900

*Dez*: I know I already commented in your collection thread but had to come here to .


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *Purse* they look great on you!

Wow *dez* fabulous!!!! They look amazing on you.


----------



## Pursepushin

*Dez: *Fabulous! How do they fit you, TTS or up 1/2? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## jeshika

love the nude on you, *dezynrbaglaydee*!!!


----------



## karwood

*pursepushin,* love your Sabotages! Pefect for the summer!
*dezynr,* your nude Biancas look perfect on you!! I received mine this past Monday. I have not posted any pics yet, I have been sort of lazy lately.


----------



## Pursepushin

*Karwood:* OT, but I love your kitty avatar. I have two Persians and love all things Kitty including *Hello Kitty* who is all over my Motorola Droid phone wallpaper.




karwood said:


> *pursepushin,* love your Sabotages! Pefect for the summer!
> *dezynr,* your nude Biancas look perfect on you!! I received mine this past Monday. I have not posted any pics yet, I have been sort of lazy lately.


----------



## Pursepushin

Well guess what? UPS just delivered my new White Water Snake VP, same size as my patent VPs, 9.5M, and these are TIGHT, tight. Maybe exotic skins are just tighter than patent? What do you all think? My toes are squished. Guess I've have to walk around in socks in them that's if I can get them on with socks on? They look nice, but it's obvious my toes have no room. I probably should go up to a 40 in exotics. What do you think?
I'm running out for a mani, pedi, but will post photos when I get back.


----------



## rdgldy

where are your pictures?


----------



## *Magdalena*

rdgldy said:


> Thanks again*, Magda*. We will have to be on the lookout for you.


 
yes, please!  

*Dez*~those nude Biancas look perfect on you.   and I love the photo of you with your baby girl!!  precious.
*Purse*~fabulous additions. I love leopard!


----------



## Pursepushin

Just got home from my pedicure and my toe polish is still curing. I have to give it another couple of hrs. before I dare to put on the toe crushing shoes. 





rdgldy said:


> where are your pictures?


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, here we go with the Whitesnake VPs in my heretofore CL size of 9.5M. Please opine on whether you THINK/SUSPECT these are just too small and I should buy a size 10 in exotics, OR whether you think these will (a) STRETCH out or (b) NOT STRETCH out based on your experience with owning your own exotic snake skin VPs. I'm trying to figure out if I need to order a full size up in python or other assorted snake/eel skins in the future. I am a size 9 US (and in some Italian designer/mfg. like Choo and Zanotti).
Here are the photos. First the shoes themselves:














Now with my feet in them. The close ups are so you can see how the toes are/n't fitting in the shoe box:









Right foot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Left foot:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will say that I have to manipulate my feet into the shoes. They don't just "slip on."

So what do you guys think on the sizing? TIA for your time and analysis.


----------



## compulsive

IMO, those look kinda painful and I think you need to size up. The question is though, do you feel like they're too tight?


----------



## Pursepushin

Yes, they are very tight, and IDK if they'll stretch. I got these from BlueFly and they are OUT, so all I could do is return for credit. I'm wondering if sizing up will help at all with the width? What do ya'll think?




compulsive said:


> IMO, those look kinda painful and I think you need to size up. The question is though, do you feel like they're too tight?


----------



## cts900

*purse*: I do not have any exotic CLs so I cannot comment on how they will stretch. I do have patent decolzeps, which are notoriously narrow, and it took 5-6 wears before I was able to put them on without shoving my foot in with my fingers.  Now they fit like a glove.  Yours look too tight, but I agree with *compulsive* that only you know how they feel.  I used the sock trick and a lot of patience and now I know if my decolzeps were 1/2 size larger they would be too big....


----------



## compulsive

I think you need to size up AT LEAST half a size before you can do any stretching yourself. They just look way too tight.


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> OK, here we go with the Whitesnake VPs in my heretofore CL size of 9.5M. Please opine on whether you THINK/SUSPECT these are just too small and I should buy a size 10 in exotics, OR whether you think these will (a) STRETCH out or (b) NOT STRETCH out based on your experience with owning your own exotic snake skin VPs. I'm trying to figure out if I need to order a full size up in python or other assorted snake/eel skins in the future. I am a size 9 US (and in some Italian designer/mfg. like Choo and Zanotti).
> Here are the photos. First the shoes themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with my feet in them. The close ups are so you can see how the toes are/n't fitting in the shoe box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right foot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left foot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I have to manipulate my feet into the shoes. They don't just "slip on."
> 
> So what do you guys think on the sizing? TIA for your time and analysis.



I have no advice for you regarding what will happen as far as stretching, etc., but that looks really painful!


----------



## Pursepushin

*Compulsive: *Do you think sizing up 1/2 will make a difference in the width? That's where they are too tight in the toe width. There's no way I can wear them like this, and IDK if they'll stretch with a sock or not. If they stretch it'd have to be across the top of the toe width, and it's possible that this type of skin won't go there. What I mean is that the mfg. probably puts the skin on in its NON STRETCHY bias just for that reason. If it has any inclination to stretch at all, then the width (were it applied in its stretchy bias) would stretch easily and everyone's shoes would end up being too wide after 10 wearings (or so.) I've posted in the sizing thread asking those regulars to take a look and comment on this issue. If most are of the opinion that these aren't going to work, I'll just return them. They were $716 out the door less shipping so if I can't wear 'em, back they are a going.


----------



## karwood

*purse,* they are gorgeous, but they do like they are squishing you poor toes a bit too much. Looking at the pics, I think you need go 1/2 a size up.


----------



## compulsive

*purse*, I think 1/2 size up would make a difference in the width. It should feel more comfortable and you should have a little more room to do the sock trick with. And wearing them more around the house would help stretch them as well. HTH  On a brighter note, I love the nail polish color!


----------



## Pursepushin

Yes, that's a bright spot huh?! For anyone who wants to know, the polish is two different ones. Bottom color is _*"Who are You Wearing"*_ OPI and the top color is _*"It's Bouquet with Me"*_ Sephora by OPI (only available at Sephora.  Go crazy with these colors, Ladies!




compulsive said:


> *purse*, I think 1/2 size up would make a difference in the width. It should feel more comfortable and you should have a little more room to do the sock trick with. And wearing them more around the house would help stretch them as well. HTH  On a brighter note, I love the nail polish color!


----------



## purseinsanity

It reminded me of The Mad Hatter!!


----------



## clothingguru

*PURSE!*!!!! i love them! HARDWICK TWIN!!!! they look fabulous  !!!! They do look a bit snug? I am not much help tho because i dont own any Vp's so i dont know how they stretch or what? ALl i know is that they are beautiful!!!


----------



## Newport1

xxx


----------



## rdgldy

*dez*, the nude is incredible.  You have some legs, lady!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Purse*, they are truly gorgeous, but sadly look too tight.  It looks like your poor foot must be in real pain.  I am also a US 9 and all my VPs are a 39.5-eel, python, patent.  Only my studded VPs are smaller as they ran really big.  I think a 1/2 up would be much better.  I am sorry you have to return them but I don't think you will get the ample stretch that you need.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Purse*, size up .5, it will make a world of difference... where did you find them...do they have the next .5 size up for you?


----------



## Pursepushin

No, I got 'em at Bluefly and there are no more. If I return it's for credit back to the card.




BellaShoes said:


> *Purse*, size up .5, it will make a world of difference... where did you find them...do they have the next .5 size up for you?


----------



## jeshika

*p*, sorry to see they don't fit. they're gorgeous tho. 

some new additions that came in over the weekend!

 Tiger NPs. (thanks to *vhdos* for her enabling!)










A pair of new to me Wallis 100~ they are surprisingly comfy!


----------



## clothingguru

*jeshika*! GREAT new CL's!!! Love the tigers!!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

*J *- good job, girlfriend. You are rocking now!


----------



## cts900

*Jesh*, they look lovely on you.  Congrats!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*purse *- it looks too small on you  Do you think you can take it to the cobbler and get it stretched professionally ?


----------



## ikaesmallz

*jeshika* wonderful new additions! we are shoe twins with the wallis'! I love them to death!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*jeshika*, LOVE your NPs!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> OOOH your getting yours signing too!!! YAY!!!! I'm getting the Tit's signed but unfortunately i wont be able to go so i bought the Titi's form the boutique and they are having them signed for me


 
Which Titis missy?!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jeshika, purse*- I love the new additions!!!! I don't have VPs so I don't know about the sizing, but regardless they are gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

*jeshika,* love your two newest additions. They are both fab!

Here are pics of my latest. I will try to post modeling pic today. If not, then definitely after I return from Dallas. 

My *Nude Patent Biancas*. These are also from CL boutique on Madison Ave.:








Also, my *Grey Nabuck Python Alta Dama*. These were a  "sudden" purchase to replace my poor Grey Nabuck Python Bianca. Thanks to *Naked* for helping me search for these!


----------



## jeshika

*karwood*, your new babies are   

thank you *clothingguru*, *dezynrbaglaydee*, *kuromi-chan*, *cts900 *and *Pursepushin*!!!!

yay *ikaesmallz*, for shoe twins! they are so comfy! i'm surprised.


----------



## compulsive

*jeshika*, love your newest additions! Especially the NPs 

*karwood*,  I can't wait to see the modeling pictures. The Biancas & Altadamas are OUT OF THIS WORLD!!  I really wish he would use this skin more often.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*kar*, both pairs are gorrrgeous!!    i already know they'll look fantastic on you!    are your nabuck Biancas beyond repair?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG *Karwood!*  I love both pairs soo much!  over the alta damas!


----------



## Pursepushin

Well the Whitesnake VPs have gone bye-bye with the UPS man this morning.....sigh  I tried putting a sock on and then my foot into the shoe, and then I couldn't walk in them AT ALL. They were just TOO TIGHT. It happens. So they're going back to Bluefly for credit. If anyone is interested in a 9.5M, check Bluefly's website in a week or so. However, they'll probably only work on someone who wears a US 8.5M or who has a narrow foot.

On the other hand, I did receive my outnet.com order today. Three pairs all in size 9.5M and they ALL FIT perfectly. There was just something about those snake shoes that was't working. I'm running out to a birthday lunch (for me) and I'll take photos when I get back if I didn't drink too ......cough.....much.:tispy:


----------



## karwood

Thank you *jesh, compulsive, naked and kuromi.*

*Happy Birthday, Purse!* Can't wait to see what you got from Outnet.com.


*kuromi,* they are still wearable. The color is just not exactly the same as it was before they got stained.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*kar* OMG!!!!!! Those grey nabuck ADs!! I'm soooo jealous! & nude patent biancas!!! I DIE!!!


----------



## iimewii

*Karwood*- Love your Grey Nabuck Python Alta Dama


----------



## clothingguru

*kar:* LOVE the bianca's and AD's! OMG those AD's!   Im so happy your found them! MODELING PICS!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood*, I love your new purchases.  Both are dreamy!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Kar*, lovely new purchases. So sorry to hear about your narbuck Biancas but i'm glad you got a replacement.


----------



## cts900

*Kar*: Those are two of the most beautiful shoes ever.  I am sooooo excited to see them on you.  Congrats on having two new show stoppers!


----------



## Pursepushin

*Kar:* Wow, those are really gorgeous! Congrats on two beautiful purchases.
I didn't drink too much to take photos, but I was no sooner back at home and my DH came home unexpectedly from work. I can't photograph until Monday unless I can sneak it in over the weekend. I don't "show off" the new loot when he's around....then I don't have to 'splain where I got them, how much they were, and WHY I need more shoes, kwim?! LOL!


----------



## madamelizaking

I loev everyone's new additions..I can never see enough new pairs!!!!!


I got these today. Will have better pics in my collection thread tommorow or sun 

LC 120 black patent .5 size down. 
I took these .5 size up from my Bianca


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!!! I cannot wait to see modeling pics!!!!



karwood said:


> *jeshika,* love your two newest additions. They are both fab!
> 
> Here are pics of my latest. I will try to post modeling pic today. If not, then definitely after I return from Dallas.
> 
> My *Nude Patent Biancas*. These are also from CL boutique on Madison Ave.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my *Grey Nabuck Python Alta Dama*. These were a  "sudden" purchase to replace my poor Grey Nabuck Python Bianca. Thanks to *Naked* for helping me search for these!


----------



## rdgldy

Pursepushin said:


> *Kar:* Wow, those are really gorgeous! Congrats on two beautiful purchases.
> I didn't drink too much to take photos, but I was no sooner back at home and my DH came home unexpectedly from work. I can't photograph until Monday unless I can sneak it in over the weekend. I don't "show off" the new loot when he's around....then I don't have to 'splain where I got them, how much they were, and WHY I need more shoes, kwim?! LOL!




Boy, does that sound familiar!!  Same deal trying to catch the mail carrier before anyone else!


----------



## rdgldy

*Liza*, beautiful new addition!


----------



## clothingguru

*madameliza*: they look amazing on you! what do the lilac ones look like? I mean you dont have a picture of them do you  Im obsessed with lilac right now!!!!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Karawood- Oh man.. I wore my nude biancas today. They are by far my favorite nude of all time! And the python nabuck is so amzazing!!!!

Thanks Rgdldy and Clothing  I couldn't believe my eyes!! I walked in and when I saw them I said "I'm buying these right now, I need a 7.5"!! lol. They weren't even in the buy book for fall but Amitha was able to order them.

As for the lavender patent..sorry  I do'nt have it. But it's literally the same color as the lavender bianca and banana


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Liza*, the black patent LCs are perfection on you!


----------



## LornaLou

I keep forgetting to check this thread! So many pretty new additions


----------



## babysweetums

karwood i love love love love love its so funny i just walked to madison and tried on those nude biancas in a 39 this afternoon but i needed a 38.5 sadly and they didnt have anymore or else we would be shoe twins right now!! and omg what happened to the biancas i loooved those gray nabuck's!!!!!??


----------



## Pursepushin

Congrats! Love them.




madamelizaking said:


> I loev everyone's new additions..I can never see enough new pairs!!!!!
> 
> 
> I got these today. Will have better pics in my collection thread tommorow or sun
> 
> LC 120 black patent .5 size down.
> I took these .5 size up from my Bianca


----------



## BellaShoes

*Karwood*... congrats on your Bianca's...they are fantastic! Your Nabuck AD's are out of this world!


----------



## BellaShoes

*jeshika*...your tiger NP's are amazing!


----------



## cts900

*Liza*: Great new additions.  They are beautiful on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Liza, love your new LC's....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*karwood-*they are soooo amazing!!! I love them both congrats!!!

*liza- *love the lady claudes congrats!


----------



## vuittonamour

ughhh madame, you just confirmed for me that i really do need a pair of LCs. i think i have to make them my next pair no matter what. i want them in like metal grey patent. maybe a SO? would be nice...

gorgeous, i love them.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Liza*, love the black MC's. They look perfect on you, as always!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Hello Ladies,

I'm French, and my English is very bad. So it's difficult for me to write posts.
But this forum is really fantastic and i like to look at the pics of your shoes which are splendid.

So I have a little collection and i hope to be able to you post of other pics.

Declic 120, black 
Lady Claude 120 watersnake mango
Véry Privé 120 black kid
Feticha 120 white python talco


----------



## ROXANE2007

and at last


----------



## Nico3327

Beautiful collection Roxane - thank your for sharing!  I love the white python feticha...


----------



## madamelizaking

English only please!


----------



## Pursepushin

*Roxane: *Your English sounds pretty good to me. Beautiful collection. Keep coming back to post as you add to it. Tres chic!


----------



## rdgldy

*Roxane*-you have a gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Welcome *roxanne*! Your collection is full of beauties!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Thanks girls !   and congrats to madamelizaking for speaking french!

I've bought my LC watersnake at JJR boutique in Paris, but it was last december... today, this model seams to be discontinued. 

I expect the fall / winter collection with a certain impatience  

My dream would be to find Jaws Ivory black 
Do you know if it's possible to command them in special orders? 

See you soon!


----------



## gheaden

*Roxane*-this is a nice collection.  You have some real eye catchers.


----------



## clothingguru

*roxane*: WHat a beautiful collection! I also LOVE the lady claude 120 watersnake mango shoes! They are GORGEOUS! Too bad they are all gone


----------



## NANI1972

New to CL and the Cl forum. I have met some very nice ladies on here in a short time though. I only have two pairs in my collection (hopeing for more soon) but not too bad for one month of being a newbie.

My first love: Black Patent Rolando-These took some streching, poking and proding to fit correctly, but I  them.


----------



## ROXANE2007

Thank you ladies


----------



## clothingguru

welcome NANI!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*roxane*, beautiful collection!  i  your watersnake LCs...


----------



## NANI1972

can someone please help me? I am trying to upload pics and they won't load due to the fact that the size of the pics are to big and I can't figure out how to make them smaller, anybody experinced this before that can give me some pointers? Thanks


----------



## clothingguru

*NANI:* you have to edit your pictures from your computer and adjust their size to under 195 KB


----------



## NANI1972

clothingguru said:


> *NANI:* you have to edit your pictures from your computer and adjust their size to under 195 KB


 Ya, i was trying to do that, do i ajust the dimensions?


----------



## cts900

What a stunning collection, *roxane.*  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome Roxane, lovely collection!


----------



## NANI1972

Okay, sorry ladies let's try this again!

New to CL and the Cl forum. I have met some very nice ladies on here in a short time though. I only have two pairs in my collection (hopeing for more soon) but not too bad for one month of being a newbie.

My first love: Black Patent Rolando-These took some streching, poking and proding to fit correctly, but I  them.


----------



## cts900

^^A perfect, classic CL.  Gorgeous.  Congratulations and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## NANI1972

Next up: Nude Patent NP-Acquired these thanks to a tPF member, *Thanks NIlla!*


----------



## cts900

^^Another beautiful classic...great way to begin a collection.


----------



## NANI1972

*Clothing*: Whew! Got the pics up. Thank for the help.

*CTS*: Thanks, I wanted to start with a few classics!


----------



## PANda_USC

Love Flats in Black Crepe Satin and Black Diamond strass and Nude Biancas! WOoot!


----------



## rdgldy

*nani*, great start.  You've found some beauties.
*panda*-the love flats are beautiful in satin and I just love the biancas.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*nani*, those are 2 fantastic, classic pairs to start out with!  both look great on you!  

*panda*, omg!  LOVE the Nudie Biancas!    and the LOVE flats look super comfy!  congrats on the new additions girl!


----------



## cts900

oooooo *PANda*!  Gorgeous new additions!


----------



## alyssa08

cute flats, panda! are they comfy?


----------



## ilovetoshop

Panda congrats Love both pairs! They look fab on you. Yay another bianca twin..they are my favorite at the moment


----------



## ikaesmallz

Wonderful start *nani*! Love them both!!

*panda* the nude biancas are stunning on you! Great new additions!!


----------



## compulsive

*PANda*, the love flats are SO cute but I am a sucker for those nude biancas


----------



## clothingguru

*NANI:* love the nude patents and the rolando's!!!! look great on you!!!!!!
*Panda*: Love both buys! those love flats are CUTE! and of coarse...shoe twin on the gorgeous nude bianca's!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

NANI1972 said:


> Next up: Nude Patent NP-Acquired these thanks to a tPF member, *Thanks NIlla!*



They look amazing on you!


----------



## lilmissb

*Purse* They're gorgeous but they do seem a bit tight. Sorry!

*jeshika* both pairs are beautiful!

Oh my goodness *kar* just stunning!!! Congrats on such beautiful pairs 

*Liza* the LC's have to be one of my fave styles of all time. They look fabulous on you.

You're making me gasp *Roxane!!* Those black python LC's are TDF   

Congrats *nani* they look great on you.

They look fabulous on you *Panda!*


----------



## phiphi

wow!! so many new additions - i hope i got to see them all! 

*purse* - sorry, but i agree that they look tight on you dear! hope you can find another size!
beautiful additions *jeshika*! both wonderful classics!!
*kar* - OMG!! they are just gorgeous! you wear the biancas so beautifully, and i am so happy for you that found the ADs after "incident guacamole"! 
*liza* you look fantastic in the LC. you're making me think i need those in my life.
bienvenue *roxane* - you have a really really gorgeous collection!
welcome *nani*!! they are both great first pairs!! congratulations!!
*panda* - love them both!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh Miss *Panda*... where did you find your nudes?! They are fab!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Panda!!! I   Bianca Nudes..They are my favorite and I use them all the time. Wear them well ! And I   the strass love flats..I think I need them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Roxane- *what a beautiful collection! I'm so jealous of your LC watersnakes I love those!!!!!

*nani- *they both look fab on you!!!

*panda-*the flats are so pretty! and the nude biancas well, they are just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Nani- The nude Nps are AMAZING ON YOU!! I'm on such a nude kick right now! i'm so tempted to get the nude vps even though i'm not a big fan of vps


----------



## NANI1972

*rdgldy, kuromi, clothing, lilmissb,phiphi, dezynr, madame and of course Nilla*-Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rdgldy*, thank you!! Do you think the satin makes the flats look a bit formal?

*kuromi*, thank you!! Do you have nude biancas as well?

*cts*, merci beaucoup dear!!

*alyssa*, to be honest, the flats are not comfy...very stiff and rigid and no support, -__-. 

*ilovetoshop*, biancas are great aren't they??

*ikaes*, thanks sweety!

*compulsive*, I know you love your biancas. Were/Are you considering nude patent?

*clothing R*, thank you!! And yay for shoe twins!!

*lilmissb*, thanks so much!!

*phiphi*, thank you hun!

*bella*, meow! Bianca lover Bella! I got the nude biancas from Madison! Hope you get your pair soon, meow!

*madameliza*, aren't the biancas in nude perfect for any outfit? ^_^

*dezynr*, ::glows::, thank youuu!


----------



## alyssa08

boo! hopefully they will break in.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Lovely collection *Roxane!* 

*Nani:[/B Love those Rolandos and NPs on you!

Panda:  the flats and the nude Biancas!!!*


----------



## rdgldy

*panda,* I don't think they look too formal, but they'd be adorable with a sweet little skirt-they could dress up a look, or they would be cute casual too-Lanvin does a lot of satin flats and they certainly can be an everyday look.


----------



## ROXANE2007

very much ladies for all the compliments.

*Bellashoes*, your jaws are beautiful I love this shoes 
*madamelizaking* your LC jonquil strass are gorgeous


----------



## sara999

bonjour roxanne! (that's the extent of my french ) i love your shoes!!!

panda those strass flats are tdf!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Thank you sara999!
It is already a good start in French


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much everybody for all your lovely compliments: *ikaes, iime, CG, jimmy, madame, rdgldy, cts900, purse, savvy, lorna, baby, bella, dezynr, lilmissb and phiphi!! *

*madame,* love your LC! 
*Roxane,* very lovely collection! thank you for sharing!
*nani,* both are very lovely! congrats!
*PANda,* love "LOVE" your flats and of course your nude patent Biancas, lol!


----------



## NANI1972

^^^Thanks! Your collection is TDF .


----------



## BlondeBarbie

PANda_USC said:


> Love Flats in Black Crepe Satin and Black Diamond strass and Nude Biancas! WOoot!




So gorgeous!!


----------



## jeshika

Hi ladies, after *Noe* posted pictures of her engins, i knew i had to have a pair of my own... but I need your help... I am a TTS 35.5 and NAP only had them in 35. They fit pretty well and are surprisingly comfy... but do you think my toes look weird? I think they stick out a little... what do you ladies think? should i return them for 35.5?


----------



## rdgldy

I think they look a little small-I would get the next size.  They are really pretty!!


----------



## Theren

I agree I would go one size up.. but those are hot hot hot!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Theren* and *rdgldy*! My toes do look a little silly. :shame:


----------



## Theren

You have such little feet.. I feel like mine are boats compared to yours.


----------



## lilmissb

They look a little small *jeshika* but they do look hot on you!


----------



## cts900

*Jesh*, they are a little small but oh so beautiful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jesh- *they are so beautiful, but I agree I think half size up will be best


----------



## alyssa08

gorgeous shoes, jesh. they look fine but half a size up would make them perfect!


----------



## clothingguru

*jesh*: gorgeous!!!!!!! i  engins!


----------



## mopritt

I'm so excited- my first pair!!


----------



## Pursepushin

That's exciting. Let's see the front of them.




mopritt said:


> I'm so excited- my first pair!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Welcome to my big CL reveal. Before we get started I wanted to share a little cautionary tale of shopping online with your credit card when your husband is the primary cardholder. After not using our joint Mastercard to make large purchases in a long time, I suddenly started putting my CL purchases on it. Everything was fine for awhile and then they put a hold on it for &#8220;security&#8221; purposes. I called them and went through all the transactions, verifying that they were mine, etc., and thought everything was fine. Went to use it again, and whoa, there&#8217;s still a hold on it. Called them again and went through all the purchases. Then they told me that I had to have my husband call them to get the hold released. I got a manager on the phone and argued with him about how I did not want my husband to know how much I was spending on shoes! They said they appreciated that, BUT the only way the hold was coming off the card was for my husband to call them. So after he got home from a long and stressful day at the office, he called them while I stood next to him. The gal in customer service went through the purchases such as &#8220;Amazon.com $16,&#8221; and three other small purchases, so I&#8217;m thinking &#8220;Whew, I dodged a bullet here,&#8221; and then she said, &#8220;Well, the thing that concerned us was this large charge from Barney&#8217;s.&#8221; My husband says, &#8220;How large?&#8221; and I thought oh ****skies, here it comes&#8230;&#8230;.&#8221;The one for $1300.&#8221; My husband looked at me and I nodded, yes that was mine, so he told her yes, that&#8217;s my wife&#8217;s charge. So the block was removed and I was back in business with Mastercard. Of course after hanging up the phone, I got THE LECTURE. &#8220;You don&#8217;t need to be spending $1,300 on shoes!!!&#8221; I thought, &#8220;You don&#8217;t know the half of it, that was just ONE PAIR&#8221; but of course I didn&#8217;t say anything. I offered a little defense for myself and then changed the subject. So, girls, be careful when you&#8217;re online shopping that you&#8217;re using a card where YOU are the primary cardholder, or you might have to have the primary call to get your account unblocked after you&#8217;ve tried to go wild over a few pairs of CLs and were shut down by the cc company. Apparently cc companies have recently changed their security policies because of new cc laws, so they are looking at every purchase for anything out of the norm (for you).  OK? &#8216;Nuff said on that. On to the show! (Hold comments until you see everything; easier to follow that way.)

First up, because I had to return my Whitesnake peep toe VPs cuz they were too small in a 39.5M, I opted for the Banana (white/gray)Watersnake Hardwick in 140mm in a size 10M. Guessie what? They&#8217;re too big, but I&#8217;m going to pad them so hopefully they&#8217;ll be OK.


----------



## Pursepushin

Next up are my OUTNET.COM steals from their recent sale. First are these purple suede pumps with 2.5&#8221; heels. I don&#8217;t know the name of these because some nitwit at Outnet put a big sticker over the description on the CL box! If you know the name, let me know.


----------



## Pursepushin

Next from the same Outnet sale are my La Falaise Cork and White Patent pumps. IDK the heel height, but I&#8217;m guessing they&#8217;re 100mm. Cute, huh, and nice for summer.


----------



## Pursepushin

Next from the Outnet site are my &#8220;Miss Dina&#8221; 120mm Python pumps in Fuxia (guessing that&#8217;s French for some color choice, but not sure.) They are very purdy in person.























Group shot:


----------



## Pursepushin

Here is the last offering from the Outnet sale: The Labyrinth Crepe Satin in Oro (gold) in 120mm. All of these Outnet shoes are a 39.5M and they ALL fit. Yay!


----------



## Pursepushin

Now onto the more Va-va-vavoom selections:

Candy Black and Red with Ostrich legs/Python/Lace & Studs in 100mm heel. These fit great, are very comfortable and I LOVE them.


----------



## Pursepushin

Last, but not least, the over-the-top gorgeous and TDF Purple Poseidon 100mm Crepe pumps. The color is swoon-worthy. The fit is fabulous and they are very comfortable. They fit like they were made for my foot. I love them to bits! Again a perfect 39.5. My regular US size is a 9.


















Ones I had to return: only two &#8211; nude patent YoYos in a 39.5 which I could not even get on my foot, and those Whitesnake peep toe VPs, also a 39.5.  I don&#8217;t know why those did not fit except that the nude YoYos were an ebay purchase and the seller just plain measured the insole wrong. I measured and came up with ½&#8221; difference in the insole and that&#8217;s why they didn&#8217;t fit. If any of you are sellers, and I&#8217;m sure many are, do your potential customers the courtesy of accurate measurements since nobody takes returns.

That&#8217;s it! Until next week when I&#8217;m expecting 2 more new purchases to arrive and 2 ebay steals to show up.


----------



## nillacobain

^^I think the purple suede ones are called Sharka.

Amazing new additions!!


----------



## jeshika

ooooh *p*, your hardwicks are gorrrgeeeoussss!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Pursepushin said:


> Next from the Outnet site are my Miss Dina 120mm Python pumps in *Fuxia* (guessing thats French for some color choice, but not sure.) They are very purdy in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot:


 
Yes, fuxia or fucsia is the color. It's the same color you have used to watermark your pictures.


----------



## Stephanie***

WOW! Pursepushin, you are killing me! Great additions!! I love the Candy's!  Congrats!!


----------



## jeshika

Pursepushin said:


> Now onto the more Va-va-vavoom selections:
> 
> Candy Black and Red with Ostrich legs/Python/Lace & Studs in 100mm heel. These fit great, are very comfortable and I LOVE them.



i  these babies! congrats on your new shoes!!! each pair is so droolworthy!!!!


----------



## Michele

April, your CL's are amazing, and oh so sexy.  Also, loved your post, cute story.


----------



## Smoothoprter

April, I'm in love with the purple poseidons and the gold labyrinth!


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Me too, Mon. There are still some available at Barney's where I was "caught" for spending $1300 with tax on them! Funny part is that DH thinks I bought "shoes" and it added up to $1300.


----------



## karwood

*jesh,* love your nude ES, but I agree with everybody, 1/2 size up will look better on you

*purse,* what a haul! love all your latest additions!


----------



## cindy74

Pursepushin said:


> Now onto the more Va-va-vavoom selections:
> 
> Candy Black and Red with Ostrich legs/Python/Lace & Studs in 100mm heel. These fit great, are very comfortable and I LOVE them.


 How do those fit did you stay in 39,5?


----------



## clothingguru

*PURSE* : you are seriously making me TWITCH!!!  WOW! great new buys lady! Your killing it~ !!!!! LOVE LOVE that version of candy flats tho  SO GORG!!!! Congrats cheeka ! You have done well! AND you are my HARDWICK TWIN!!!!!!!! YAY! Aren't they gorgeous! And haha i love your story! Luckily i use MY credit card not DH's!!! eek that would be a bad thought! 

*mopritt*: gorgeous first pair! congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Purse - you are making up for lost time, I see!!! Amazing purchases! The Banana's, the Poisedons, and the Ostrich Candy's!!! You even got the Miss Dina's!!!  Congrats!!

The purple suede are sharka's and fuxia is for fuchsia. You story CC story is too funny. I learned that the hard way very early on - use my own CC! lol


----------



## burberryprncess

Heehee April, your story is so funny.  Ah oh, you got caught, but at least it was only a lecture and he did not explode.    Next time, break up each shoes into 3-4 payment plans.  

My gawly, your shoes are so stunning and so gorgeous!  They're well worth the lecture!


----------



## burberryprncess

Pursepushin said:


> /\ Me too, Mon. There are still some available at Barney's where I was "caught" for spending $1300 with tax on them! Funny part is that DH thinks I bought "shoes" and it added up to $1300.


 

Heehee, men are dumb huh?


----------



## rdgldy

*mopritt*, congratulations on your first pair.  One of many I am sure.
*pursepushin*,  Wow!  That sure is a lot of shoes.  I love the candy pumps-they are really pretty.

My latest purchase-super cute rosella flats.  A good back up pair for all my heels.


----------



## Theren

My new peanut Leopard pony hair wedges


----------



## cts900

Congrats *theren*!


----------



## clothingguru

*rdgldy:* cute flats!!!!! I just bought a pair of CL flats myself! Cant wait to get them! First cl flats!  You could even DIY strass those if you get sick of em! !

*theren*: those peanut wedges are so cute! congrats!


----------



## Pursepushin

Yes, I stayed in 39.5 and these fit perfectly.




cindy74 said:


> How do those fit did you stay in 39,5?


----------



## Pursepushin

Love these! I have another brand's ponyhair flats and wear 'em all the time. They're great. Congrats!




Theren said:


> My new peanut Leopard pony hair wedges


----------



## lilmissb

Love those flats *mopritt !* Such a gorgeous colour!!

OMG *Purse* what a great haul! Congrats on a few great pairs there.

I'm really liking the rosellas *rdgldy!*

*Theren* love the peanuts!


----------



## phiphi

*purse* - seriously lady, when you shop, you shop! congrats!
*rdgldy* - those are awesome flats. they are perfect!
super cute peanuts *theren*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Reminder: you are not allowed to send/refer people to your blog to see more pix or whatever. 
This has been an issue in several threads lately.
Thanks.*


----------



## woody

Pursepushin said:


> /\ Me too, Mon. There are still some available at Barney's where I was "caught" for spending $1300 with tax on them! *Funny part is that DH thinks I bought "shoes" and it added up to $1300*.


 
My hubby would have thought that $1300 was 10 pairs of shoes - honest !

Love the labyrinths! Sorry about your hubby. Mine is exactly the same! Probably worse. I got hauled over the coals over a $600 pair of Loeffler Randall boots that fell to pieces after 3 weeks wear. Certainly not worth the trouble I copped for them! But yes I learnt that hard lesson not to use our joint credit card.


----------



## Theren

Ladies thank you so much.. these were a UHG of mine and I am sooo excited.. its too bad my Haratio slings have to go back.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mopritt- *they are so cute congrats!!!

*purse- *my head is going to explode! WOW what an amazing haul!!!

*rdgldy- *love the rosella flats so pretty!

*theren- *the wedges are so great!


----------



## mopritt

Pursepushin- OMG that collection is amazing! I LOOVE the gold Labyrinths and the purple pair!!!!!

rdgldy- cute flats- They look like they'd be able to match just about anything!

Theren- The print on those is perfect with the red, i'm sure! Such a cute combination when you walk, I'll  bet.

Thank you clothingguru, rdgldy, lilmissb, & deznyrbaglaydee. Who would've thought I'd have my first pair before I turned 20- something I always dreamed of, though! I'm already getting excited about my next pair..


----------



## NYCGIRLY

*Pursepushin * I loveeeee your 1,300$ purchase !!! Now youve made me want them too!!! Would you say they fit true to size or u went up half a size?


----------



## AriCakes

Bone Decolzep. Super comfortable shoe! Handed down to me from *Elfgirl*, as they were too small. 












Please forgive the yellowish tint. The lights in my dorm are terrible.


----------



## nillacobain

AriCakes said:


> Bone Decolzep. Super comfortable shoe! Handed down to me from *Elfgirl*, as they were too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the yellowish tint. The lights in my dorm are terrible.


 
 Amazing shoes!


----------



## Pursepushin

Both the Candy and the Poseidons are TTS for *my* CL size which is up 1/2 size. I wear a 9 US and got these in a 39.5 or 9.5 US.




NYCGIRLY said:


> *Pursepushin *I loveeeee your 1,300$ purchase !!! Now youve made me want them too!!! Would you say they fit true to size or u went up half a size?


----------



## cts900

*ari*!  i love them so much, shoe cousin!  my decolzeps are the core staple of my collection.  congratulations!


----------



## compulsive

*AriCakes*, they are beautiful! You have a wonderful mom!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy,* your Rosellas are lovely! BTW, how did you finding the sizng for the Rosellas?
*theren,*  love your leopard Peanuts!
*ari,* Welcome to TPF! Love your decolzeps and you have a very fabulous mom!


----------



## AriCakes

compulsive said:


> *AriCakes*, they are beautiful! You have a wonderful mom!



She's the bomb!


----------



## LornaLou

I'm loving all of the new shoes!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ari- *they are so pretty!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*ARI*: they are sooooo pretty! congrats!


----------



## AriCakes

Thank you *dezynrbaglaydee *and *clothingguru*!


----------



## rdgldy

*karwood,* they are a full size up, which is fine-1/2 up might have been ok too, but they really aren't big on me.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*ari* so great to see your decolzeps!!! I know you posted an outfit in the outfit thread! They're pretty!

*jeshika* since we are foot twins  my advice would be to exchange them for the 35.5. I got mine in a 35.5 and I think it's a good thing because even when I initially put them on, I def feel the backside of those studs so I can only imagine if they were tighter? Love them on you though!! So we are foot twins and shoe cousins 

*purse* your outnet haul is awesome! Love all your shoes!!! Congrats on so many great pairs!


----------



## kittenslingerie

So I know low CL's aren't a hit with everyone. That said, other than the heel height, are these worth keeping for a summer everyday shoe? What do you wear canvas with without all the material clashing?


----------



## ikaesmallz

I definitely think they're worth keeping *kittens*! I love those! You can wear it with summer dresses, skinny jeans/pants, capri pants. The only thing I may not wear them with are linen pants.


----------



## cts900

ikaesmallz said:


> I definitely think they're worth keeping *kittens*! I love those! You can wear it with summer dresses, skinny jeans/pants, capri pants. The only thing I may not wear them with are linen pants.



ITA! I LOVE them *kittens*!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ i think they are really cute actually* kittens*!!!!And this coming from a LOVER of high heels and not low heels! keep em!


----------



## Theren

Kittens they are sooo cute!


----------



## elfgirl

LOL! I totally looked at the picture before I looked at the text OR the OP name and got all pouty because I still want a shoe this color!  

I have clearly corrupted my daughter. Her future husband may never forgive me!  



AriCakes said:


> Bone Decolzep. Super comfortable shoe! Handed down to me from *Elfgirl*, as they were too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the yellowish tint. The lights in my dorm are terrible.


----------



## nillacobain

elfgirl said:


> LOL! I totally looked at the picture before I looked at the text OR the OP name and *got all pouty because I still want a shoe this color!*
> 
> I have clearly corrupted my daughter. Her future husband may never forgive me!


 


You're such an amazing CL mom!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks ladies! I really appreciate the opinions, I'm going to keep them!


----------



## cts900

kittenslingerie said:


> Thanks ladies! I really appreciate the opinions, I'm going to keep them!


 
^^So glad to hear it!

*elf:* I hope that I can corrupt my daughter in the same way one day.....


----------



## Pursepushin

ITA, Kittens, these are very nice and a little different, which makes them an even better choice. ALL CLs are special, no matter what the heel height. Sometimes lower is better, kwim?




kittenslingerie said:


> Thanks ladies! I really appreciate the opinions, I'm going to keep them!


----------



## telesbrize

kittenslingerie said:


> So I know low CL's aren't a hit with everyone. That said, other than the heel height, are these worth keeping for a summer everyday shoe? What do you wear canvas with without all the material clashing?



I LOVE these!  Great find!  I'd wear them with capri or bermuda jeans or a cute jean skirt.  I can see sundresses with these as well, I think navy would look great, or a fun salmon!  I think you have lots of options, those look like GREAT every day shoes!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*elf* you're an awesome mom! And I think it's the cutest thing that you and your daughter are both on tPF!


----------



## elfgirl

ikaesmallz said:


> *elf* you're an awesome mom! And I think it's the cutest thing that you and your daughter are both on tPF!



As long as she stays away from the Chanel and Hermes boards...


----------



## ikaesmallz

LOL so true! Good luck with that one!


----------



## AriCakes

elfgirl said:


> As long as she stays away from the Chanel and Hermes boards...




  (And you are awesome!)


----------



## elfgirl

AriCakes said:


> (And you are awesome!)



 

Don't you have papers to write and finals to study for?


----------



## cts900

^^So cute.


----------



## clothingguru

Ok i was so lost but im guessing *aricakes* is *elfgirls* daughter? lol. Am i right?


----------



## ikaesmallz

LOL! You got it *CG*! Isn't it so cute!?!


----------



## AriCakes

clothingguru said:


> Ok i was so lost but im guessing *aricakes* is *elfgirls* daughter? lol. Am i right?



 Yeah, I'm her oldest. She bought me a pair of watersnake Decolettes for my prom and now I'm addicted.


----------



## cts900

^^You're in trouble, girl.


----------



## BellaShoes

My Scissor Girls came today... I have pics up in my collection thread!


----------



## clothingguru

AriCakes said:


> Yeah, I'm her oldest. She bought me a pair of watersnake Decolettes for my prom and now I'm addicted.



Ok when your mom bought your shoes i was like: omg your daughter is sooo lucky! P.s. i have your shoe coussin! The banana's in watersnake!  Your decolettes are gorgeous btw! Welcome to the addiction 

*ikaesmallz:* i know so cute! Its awesome they have the same taste in Fashion!


----------



## AriCakes

clothingguru said:


> Ok when your mom bought your shoes i was like: omg your daughter is sooo lucky! P.s. i have your shoe coussin! The banana's in watersnake!  Your decolettes are gorgeous btw! Welcome to the addiction
> 
> *ikaesmallz:* i know so cute! Its awesome they have the same taste in Fashion!



Thanks so much! And the banana's are adorable, they're one of my favorite styles.


----------



## clothingguru

AriCakes said:


> Thanks so much! And the banana's are adorable, they're one of my favorite styles.



Thank you! Cant wait to see what other goodies you accumilate!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*kittens*- they are so pretty!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

AriCakes said:


> Yeah, I'm her oldest. She bought me a pair of watersnake Decolettes for my prom and now I'm addicted.


 
*Ari- *when I heard what your mom did for you, I thought it was awesome . welcome to the club!!


----------



## Ayala

clothingguru said:


> Thank you! Cant wait to see what other goodies you accumilate!



Oh dear, CG's on the way to enabling.  Poor Elf, well poor, poor Mr. Elf.


----------



## clothingguru

^^  graucho: graucho: hehehe thats what we do thats who we be!


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> My Scissor Girls came today... I have pics up  in my collection thread!



Yay!  I will run over there right now!  



clothingguru said:


> ^^  graucho: graucho: hehehe thats what we do thats who we be!



HEE.  You guys are horrible.  I should probably introduce her to *indypup *since they're about the same age and indy's had no problem building a collection as a college student. 

Besides, she comes by it honestly. I should have known since she was ushered into the world to the sound of "Vogue"!  (Hand to god -- that's the video that was on MTV in the delivery room when she was born!)

And--more on topic--my oxblood Triclos should be here today!


----------



## lilmissb

*Ari *they look fabulous on you! Welcome to the boards and the addiction!!! 

I think they're great *kittens!*

Can't wait to see them *mama elf!*


----------



## karwood

*kitten,* they are lovely!


----------



## clothingguru

elfgirl said:


> Yay!  I will run over there right now!
> 
> 
> 
> HEE.  You guys are horrible.  I should probably introduce her to *indypup *since they're about the same age and indy's had no problem building a collection as a college student.
> 
> Besides, she comes by it honestly. I should have known since she was ushered into the world to the sound of "Vogue"!  (Hand to god -- that's the video that was on MTV in the delivery room when she was born!)
> 
> And--more on topic--my oxblood Triclos should be here today!




hehehehehe thats too ironic!


----------



## Nola

My one and only pair (so far) The beautiful Sabotages. These are the most gorgeous shoes I have. They are simply mesmerizing in real life.


----------



## clothingguru

*lola:* they are SO LOVELy!


----------



## SassySarah

Congrats Nola!  They won't be your last pair.  Modeling pics???


----------



## Nola

Thanks ladies! Sarah-Oh I know they won´t be my last, lol! I´ll take some mod.pics tomorrow!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *Nola!*


----------



## NANI1972

My Scissor girls came today! Mismatched size from RMAH. I  them.

Didn't realize my doggy was in the pic until I downloaded. Hehe.


----------



## clothingguru

Nani: they are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

*nola, nani*, congratulations to both of you.  Gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nani, nola*- congrats ladies!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats NANI! I miss my SG's.


----------



## NANI1972

^^^Thanks! What happened to your SGs?

Also thank you-*clothing, rdgldy, dezyner*!


----------



## BellaShoes

They look fabulous *Nani*!!!! They _are_ the same color as mine too! Don't you love them?


----------



## elfgirl

*Nani*, I love the scissor girls!  Congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

*Bella*- Yes, I am so glad I bought them, I didn't want to take them off last night!

*elf*- Thanks!


----------



## Nola

Modelling pics as promised. Gah these are soo comfortable to stand in! Excellent coctail party shoes It´s weird, some have said Sabotage fits small, even 1,5 sizes! To me Sabotage fits TTS. Maybe there´s some difference in sizing as this model came with the cork (?) heel and then this model.


----------



## nillacobain

*Nola*, your Sabotage are so cute! I'm not able to walk in mules otherwise I would totally buy them!


----------



## SassySarah

Nola love them!!!


----------



## cts900

Congrats *nani* and *nola*.  I love both pairs!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Too cute, *nola*!!


----------



## rdgldy

black/nude lace VPs


----------



## NANI1972

^^^rdgldy- Beautiful purchase, I love those!


----------



## Ilgin

*rdgldy* - the lace VPs are so beautiful!


----------



## Noegirl05

rdgldy~ I love those... I am always on the lookout for the old lace like that!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks-I was so glad to find these.  I love the old lace.


----------



## cts900

*rdgldy*, the lace VPs are sooooo elegant.  Congrats on an incredible pair!


----------



## clothingguru

rdgldy: they are lovely!!!! congrats on a gorgeous pair!


----------



## kjbags

Love the lace VPs 
I definitely prefer the old style lace over the new one


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

New Nude Patent 140mm Altadama from Horatio 

I love the color but I don't know why it's wrinkling and also the patent leather is really starting to mold to my toes and foot which I don't like either, otherwise I really love em. They fit perfect a little tight on the toe box but otherwise perfect. Do you think they may be too small and that's what is causing the wrinkle? My SA said that its common for the Patent Altadama and VP to wrinkle where the hidden platform is  Tell me if I should pass or keep em.


----------



## Nola

That colour is gorgeous and very in! If the wrinkling bothers you already though, maybe it will bug you even more in the future?


----------



## woody

^^ The wrinkling is quite obvious to me and detracts from the overall sleekness/chicness of the look imo..................... and yet I still think they are stunning!.......It would bug me though for how much they cost.


----------



## rdgldy

I know me, I'd be going crazy over the wrinkling.  I'd return them.


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous VP's *rdgldy!* Congrats!!

*adctd* the wrinkling would drive me nuts too!


----------



## elfgirl

Love the lace VPs, *rdgldy*! So very elegant!

adctd, those are so gorgeous!  I hate to say it, but I think you'd do better to go 1/2 size up if you could.  It might be possible to stretch the toe box a bit and minimize the wrinkling, but it'd be easier to just exchange if you could.

FWIW, I have a pair of Ernestas that I bought on ebay that have wrinkling in the same place--but no platform.  I think the wrinkling is more indicative of the toe box being too small than anything else.  HTH!


----------



## BellaShoes

I love your nude AD's *adctd*!! I hop you can work out the wrinkle concern... perhaps elf is right, .5 size up?


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Breaking into my Biancas!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*rdgldy- *i love the lace!!!

*adctd- *I love the ADs!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous CoCo!!!


----------



## Star1231

ilovecoco-u look smoking!  

adctd-I love the color on you, but Im sorry they're wrinkling!


----------



## clothingguru

*adctd:* LOVE the new NUDe AD's! They look sooo good! Congrats!
*ilovecoco:* Your bianca's are so pretty! you look great!


----------



## cts900

*coco*: they look fantastic in action!
*adctd*: i am on the other side of this.  i have two patent hps, which also have the extra chunky platform, and one of the reasons people posted not loving the style was the wrinkle in the patent that it caused.  i do not mind it _at all_, wear my hps all the time, and only receive compliments.  i think it you go up a .5 size, the wrinkles may be less pronounced, but i do not personally think it will ever be entirely smooth.  if they were mine, i would hold onto them! but i also think if it even bugs you the _teensiest _bit, you should let 'em go sister....


----------



## 5elle

*adctd* there is wrinkling because the ball of your foot is wider than the platform/sole. Sizing up slightly might help, but it might also make very little difference. It just might be the case that this is how this style of shoe fits your foot.


----------



## rdgldy

*cts, clothingguru, noe, llgin, nani, kj, lilmiss, adctd,dezy, elf*-thanks!!


----------



## pilatesworks

I got my first pair a couple of months ago, and fell in love! 
These are my latest: 

Anthracite Platform Pumps: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mater Claude : 





Black Simple Pumps, 85 mm heel: 





Ivory Zorro Cut-out Sandals, 85 mm heel:


----------



## rdgldy

Gorgeous-and I love the way you staged your photos.


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks rdgldy!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*pilates- *great collection


----------



## cts900

*pilates*: such a great combo of flash and wearability.  great choices!  they are all beauties.


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much, dezynrbaglaydee and cts900! I am definitely hooked.....


----------



## jeshika

*pilatesworks*, i love your collection!  any modelling pictures?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Yes Pilateworks, Gorgeous choices! Modeling shots?!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks jeshika andkittenslingerie! 
I do have mod shots (at least of my legs, lol!), but being new to this CL forum I am not sure where to post them, on this thread or on the action shots thread?


----------



## jeshika

oh you can post them in either! we just want to admire...


----------



## kittenslingerie

Pilate, post them here. Most the in action shots tend to be wearing the shoes around town and then there is the outfit thread for full looks.


----------



## pilatesworks

Ok! here goes...the pics are not very good quality, sorry! I have not had much practice taking photos of my feet, lol !
Ivory Sandals: 




Anthra Pumps: 




Simple Pumps: 




Mater Claude:


----------



## kittenslingerie

All 4 are gorgeous! I think I love the mater claudes on you the most. I'm also happy to see someone modeling the white cutout zoro sandals, I've always wondered how they'd look on. Thanks for posting modeling shots, its my bedtime now!


----------



## clothingguru

*pilatesworks:* congrats on your latest pairs! They look great on you!


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

WOW!!!!! you all have such beautiful  Christian louboutin shoes! i love them all! Ive been stalking ebay for my first pair! Hopefully i will be showing in this section too soon!


----------



## clothingguru

lil-fashionista: welcome to TPF! Once you get your first pair....you wont stop


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats on some gorgeous pairs *pilates!* Didn't take you long to get a collection going did it?   I guess you have to have some CL's to go with those gorgeous Bals & Chanels


----------



## elfgirl

*Coco *-- Love the Biancas! You look fantastic!

*pilates *-- What a great start to your collection! Thanks for the modeling pics! I haven't seen some of those on before. 

Here are my new pair of Triclos.  I keep calling them oxblood because they look like they're the same color as the other oxblood pairs I've seen, but the box just said "red".  (How boring! )


----------



## karwood

*nola,* love you Sabotage! Purrrr-fect for the summer!
*nani,* your SG are very lovely!
*rdgldy,* beautiful!
*adctd,* love the nude patent AD, but the wrinkling are bit too noticeable. I think you shoulld exhange for a 1/2 bigger size.
*coco,* love your Biancas. I PMed you back.
*pilates,* lovely collection!
*elf,* your "oxblood"  Triclos look fabuous on you!


----------



## NANI1972

*Karwood*- Thanks! I love them.

*elf*- The triclos are fab on you, love that style!


----------



## ikaesmallz

amazing pairs *pilates*!!

*elf* those are stunning!


----------



## Pursepushin

*Pilates: *Nice purchases!!
*Elfgirl:* Love the color and style!


----------



## Theren

Wow those are beautiful elf.. and that color... I agree looks "oxblood" to me!! HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## clothingguru

hehe elf! That red is for sure NOT boring ! lol. They look so good on you! congrats cheeka!


----------



## AriCakes

elfgirl said:


> *Coco *-- Love the Biancas! You look fantastic!
> 
> *pilates *-- What a great start to your collection! Thanks for the modeling pics! I haven't seen some of those on before.
> 
> Here are my new pair of Triclos.  I keep calling them oxblood because they look like they're the same color as the other oxblood pairs I've seen, but the box just said "red".  (How boring! )




Ooooo! You must show these to me on Wednesday! They're such an amazing color!


----------



## compulsive

Nude Patent Biancas! I have a love/hate relationship with these right now lol.


----------



## mal

^^what's wrong??? they look perfect...
*elf*, not so boring!


----------



## lilmissb

*elf* they're gorgeous!

*V* they look fabulous on you, why the love/hate relationship?


----------



## Pursepushin

Is it the fit or do they wrinkle?




compulsive said:


> Nude Patent Biancas! I have a love/hate relationship with these right now lol.


----------



## surlygirl

*elf *- the triclos look great on you!

*compulsive *- why love/hate with the nude Biancas? they look amazing!


----------



## cts900

*elf*: Not boring at all.  That style looks fab on you!  I love them (and now feel like I have to have them...).
*compulsive*: OMFG!  I love these more every time I see them.  They look _SPECTACULAR_ on you !!!


----------



## Noegirl05

V~ Those look amazing on you!!! Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## kett

Compulsive - they are gorg!


----------



## NANI1972

*Compulsive*- They look gorgeous on you! I would LOVE these!


----------



## clothingguru

*Compulsive:* why love hate????? *They look gorgeous on you!* I just got mine today as well and i LOVE LOVE LOVE them!


----------



## BellaShoes

elf, your tri clo's are fantastic!

GHEEEEEEZZZZ! Another Nude Bianca! I love this color... they look divine on you V! Why not just 'love' why hate?


----------



## BellaShoes

Ermmmm, actually *Compulsive*... they look awful on you... would you like my mailing address to get them out of your house? I feel as though I need to offer


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

compulsive: love those bianca's wow!!! i really like them!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *karwood*, *nan*, *ikaesmallz*, *purse*, *Theren*, *CG*, *AriCakes *(LOLing at your 'wish list'), *mal*, *lilmissb*, *surly*, *cts *& *Bella*!

*cts *-- Triclos are my second favorite style behind the Gres. Very comfy, despite the lack of platform!

*V *-- The nude Biancas are TDF on you! So fabulous...so what's to hate chica?!


----------



## AriCakes

elfgirl said:


> Thank you *karwood*, *nan*, *ikaesmallz*, *purse*, *Theren*, *CG*, *AriCakes *(LOLing at your 'wish list'), *mal*, *lilmissb*, *surly*, *cts *& *Bella*!
> 
> *cts *-- Triclos are my second favorite style behind the Gres. Very comfy, despite the lack of platform!
> 
> *V *-- The nude Biancas are TDF on you! So fabulous...so what's to hate chica?!



You gave me expensive tastes. (You should see my entire list. )


----------



## gymangel812

compulsive said:


> Nude Patent Biancas! I have a love/hate relationship with these right now lol.



they look great on you  i wish mine looked as good!


----------



## Theren

Ahh you have just made me feel like I need to add nude biancas to my need list..


----------



## clothingguru

Ok so here are my 2 new CL's:

*Nude bianca's*  and ...my *BIG KISS LILAC FLATS*!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*CG* they look amazing on you and the nude biancas should be illegal on you as they make your legs even longer! Jealous here


----------



## clothingguru

*LMB*: hehehe:lolots:. Thanks cheeka! You crack me up! Too funny!


----------



## cts900

*CG*: I know I already commented on the in your collection thread but just wanted to say......
*elf*: Why did you tell me that?! Oh, the torture!


----------



## clothingguru

thank you my darling CTS!!! !!!!! :kiss:


----------



## compulsive

*mal*, *T*, *Purse*, *surly*, *cts*, *Noe*, *kett*, *NANI*, *clothingguru*, *Bella*, *Lil-Fashionista*, *elf*, *gymangel*, & *Theren*!  (Whew!  You ladies are fast!)

I'm having a love/hate relationship with these cause I feel like I'm too olive-y for these. They're beautiful but I think I had my hopes up too high!  If they were the color of the nude kid, then it would be a different story! I think I need to give myself a few days though to see how I really feel. I don't know, it's so confusing! The more I look, the more I love & the more I hate  Wtheck is wrong with me? 

OMG *Bella*, you are way too funny! If you can fit into a 36.5, I'd be happy to send these your way 

*L*,  your Triclos! They're lovely!

*clothingguru*, wowzas woman! Why don't my biancas look like that on me?! Gorgeous & love the studded flats!


----------



## clothingguru

*C:*Thank you! BUT your bianca's DO look like that on you! Thats the reason im like: why dont you like them! HONESTLY i think they look so good on you! But overall you have to decide in the next little bit whether you love or hate? xx! I hope you LOVE!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*elf- *they are so pretty!

*compulsive- *they are beautiful on you don't doubt it!!!!

*CG- *WOW MISSY!!!!! they are so freakin gorgeous on you!!! love the flats too so hot!!!


----------



## clothingguru

thank you so much *Dez*!!!!!!  Your too sweet! I love the BIG KISS!!!! 
Nude Bianca Sista's! xx


----------



## Theren

Compulsive if I could fit my giant size 9 foot in those Id tell you to send them my way.. they look incredible on you!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Vee*, wooooooooooooooow. Your nude Biancas look FABULOUS on you. One minute i want, the next i dont ... now i do again 

*CG*, both pairs look great on you. Your the first person i've thought the big kiss flats look great on!


----------



## elfgirl

*CG *-- OMG YOUR LEGS GO ON FOREVER.   I love the Biancas and the Big Kiss flats.  The lavender is super cute with all the studs!

*cts *-- LOL! I don't mean to torture!  

*V *-- I honestly think they look lovely against your skintone in the picture you posted.  

*dezynr *-- Thank you!


----------



## NANI1972

Me, me ,me, I'll take 'em!!!!! 





compulsive said:


> *mal*, *T*, *Purse*, *surly*, *cts*, *Noe*, *kett*, *NANI*, *clothingguru*, *Bella*, *Lil-Fashionista*, *elf*, *gymangel*, & *Theren*!  (Whew!  You ladies are fast!)
> 
> I'm having a love/hate relationship with these cause I feel like I'm too olive-y for these. They're beautiful but I think I had my hopes up too high! :If they were the color of the nude kid, then it would be a different story! I think I need to give myself a few days though to see how I really feel. I don't know, it's so confusing! The more I look, the more I love & the more I hate  Wtheck is wrong with me?
> 
> OMG *Bella*, you are way too funny! *If you can fit into a 36.5, I'd be happy to send these your way *
> 
> *L*,  your Triclos! They're lovely!
> 
> *clothingguru*, wowzas woman! Why don't my biancas look like that on me?! Gorgeous & love the studded flats!


----------



## karwood

*V,*  SERIOUSLY?!?!?!?!? _Girrrrl_, you need to LOVINGLY embrace and keep those Biancas because they look AMAZING on you!

*CG,* your nude Biancas also looks AMAZING on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*elf:*Thank you! I LOVE the bianca's in nude!!!!!! So much! And the lilac on the big kiss flats is just ...and the studs are: . heheLOVE IT!
*savvy:*Thank you so much!  That makes me feel good about the big kiss flats! At first i was a little skeptical about them...but they have truly grown on me and i love them


----------



## AriCakes

That lavender color for the Big Kiss flats is just fantastic!


----------



## Noegirl05

CG~ OMG the big kiss look even better with jeans!!! I realy like them now!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Elf:*  the Rouge Triclos on you!

*Compulsive:*  those Biancas look fantastic on you!  Why don't you like them?

*Cguru:*  Oooh, love the Biancas on you too and the Lavendar Big Kiss flats!  So fun!


----------



## clothingguru

thank you *ari-cakes, noe *and *duke*!!!!!! 
I love the lilac color of the big kiss!

*Noe:* they are WAYYYYYY better with jeans!!!!!!!


----------



## alyssa08

cg your big kiss flats are soooo freaking adorable!!! I'm jealous.


----------



## clothingguru

*alyssa:* thanks so much cheeka! i love them so much !!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*NOE:* check out my thread! I just posted more pics of the big kiss flats on with jeans.....because im an ENABLER and i want you to get them!!!!!


----------



## compulsive

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *compulsive- *they are beautiful on you don't doubt it!!!!



Thank you *dez*! That makes us shoe twins now! 



Theren said:


> Compulsive if I could fit my giant size 9 foot in those Id tell you to send them my way.. they look incredible on you!



LOL! Thank you hun!



savvysgirl said:


> *Vee*, wooooooooooooooow. Your nude Biancas look FABULOUS on you. One minute i want, the next i dont ... now i do again



Thank you my sweet *savvy*!  That's how I feel right now..I love them, I hate them lol. Gosh, we are so difficult!



elfgirl said:


> *V *-- I honestly think they look lovely against your skintone in the picture you posted.



Awwww, thanks *L*!!




karwood said:


> *V,*  SERIOUSLY?!?!?!?!? _Girrrrl_, you need to LOVINGLY embrace and keep those Biancas because they look AMAZING on you!



 Thank you so much *kar*! I take that as a HUGE compliment coming from someone who makes everything look so amazing!



Dukeprincess said:


> *Compulsive:*  those Biancas look fantastic on you!  Why don't you like them?



Thanks *Duke*!!! I don't think the nude looks that great on me! I think I'm too olive-y hehehe.


----------



## BellaShoes

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> New Nude Patent 140mm Altadama from Horatio



 Mine finally arrived in Miami!!!! They are making their way across the States to me now!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow! *Clothingguru*! Your legs are amazingly long and pretty and they look beautiful with the nude Bianca  I never thought I would like big kiss flats but they look so cute with your jeans! Love it 

*Compulsive* they look great on you too! I'm loving how nude looks with bare legs. I've never been interested in it before but now I like it!


----------



## clothingguru

*LornaLou:* Thank you so much for the compliment luv! You are so so kind! ! :kiss: 
Yes...the big kiss flats are not on most ladies list but i do love them! They are funky! Thanks so much!


----------



## savvysgirl

compulsive said:


> Thank you my sweet *savvy*!  That's how I feel right now..I love them, I hate them lol. Gosh, we are so difficult!



Arent we just! I think you can tell from the compliments here that they really do look fabulous on you. Please keep them!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> Mine finally arrived in Miami!!!! They are making their way across the States to me now!



 I think I prefer the nude they are getting at Miami, it's the same color as the Bianca I got from LV and I really LOVE that nude. I decided I'm gonna keep these 39.5  because my Mary Jane Altis N0 Barre from a few years ago are size 40 and they are huge on me now  I bought them when I was 9 mos pregnant! lol Congrats Bella you will love them they are very sexy !!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

compulsive said:


> Nude Patent Biancas! I have a love/hate relationship with these right now lol.




These are my Faves!!! you have to keep em they are so beautiful on you!!!! I love mines so much I don't want to wear em ! lol Keeper!!!


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

Everyone has such lovely additions! 
Compulsive...those look AMAZING on you! DOnt have second thoughts!


----------



## Pursepushin

Wowsers, Missy! You look totally decked and fabulous. Love the Big Kiss Lilac flats and of course the Nude Biancas. 




clothingguru said:


> Ok so here are my 2 new CL's:
> 
> *Nude bianca's*  and ...my *BIG KISS LILAC FLATS*!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

I don't see what you're seeing; they look gorgeous to all of us!
I bought something, too, that I'm not sure I can keep. They are SO HIGH that I can barely stumble in them. I will post a photo later on, along with my Nude Engins which should be here today. Sigh.......what's a girl to do?!




compulsive said:


> *mal*, *T*, *Purse*, *surly*, *cts*, *Noe*, *kett*, *NANI*, *clothingguru*, *Bella*, *Lil-Fashionista*, *elf*, *gymangel*, & *Theren*!  (Whew!  You ladies are fast!)
> 
> I'm having a love/hate relationship with these cause I feel like I'm too olive-y for these. They're beautiful but I think I had my hopes up too high!  If they were the color of the nude kid, then it would be a different story! I think I need to give myself a few days though to see how I really feel. I don't know, it's so confusing! The more I look, the more I love & the more I hate  Wtheck is wrong with me?
> 
> OMG *Bella*, you are way too funny! If you can fit into a 36.5, I'd be happy to send these your way
> 
> *L*,  your Triclos! They're lovely!
> 
> *clothingguru*, wowzas woman! Why don't my biancas look like that on me?! Gorgeous & love the studded flats!


----------



## ilovetoshop

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I think I prefer the nude they are getting at Miami, it's the same color as the Bianca I got from LV and I really LOVE that nude. I decided I'm gonna keep these 39.5  because my Mary Jane Altis N0 Barre from a few years ago are size 40 and they are huge on me now  I bought them when I was 9 mos pregnant! lol Congrats Bella you will love them they are very sexy !!!



congrats on your new additions! I was wondering how the nude patent altas ran? Do they run tts or like a lil big like the biancas..I would love to find a pair if any but was not too sure about the sizing..(I normally wear a 6 but had to sz down .5) ..TIA!


----------



## 5elle

*Compulsive* I think the nude is perfect on you. I know what you're saying about your skin being olive but actually I think that makes them even nicer!! I would kill for your tan!


----------



## Noegirl05




----------



## alyssa08

ooo pretty noe! are those the mango watersnake lady claudes?


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ YES!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you *purse*!!!! 

*NOE*: OMG OMG OMG OMG i thought those were all gone?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
They are OMG>>>>FABULOUS!!!!! OMG! More pics please!!!!! more more!


----------



## compulsive

^ There's more in her thread!


----------



## clothingguru

^Thanks! i thought of that... after i posted! lol! My excitement got the best of my thinking!


----------



## cts900

*NOE*!  Sooooooo gorgeous.....off to your collection thread .


----------



## misselizabeth22

Gorgeous additions CG, and Adc. I love NUDE 

And Noe, those are super fierce!


----------



## clothingguru

*M.E:* thank you chicky!


----------



## NANI1972

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...st-reveal-who-wants-to-be-whipped-583256.html


----------



## victoriassecret

I finally found  a pair of fetichias in my size i was so surprised saks had them they shipped them right to the office. Im so suprised that they are totally comfortable for a five inch heel! I wore them all day yesterday and my feet didnt hurt a bit!not cheap at 695.00 but to see the envy ofthe girls in the office....priceless!


----------



## Theren

Victoria those are hot!


----------



## kett

Victoria - sexy shoes! They are gorgeous.


----------



## Pursepushin

Victoria.......love them!


----------



## cts900

Congratulations Victoria!  Beautiful shoes!


----------



## elfgirl

*Victoria*, they look lovely! Congrats!


----------



## mishybelle

*victoria* - Those Fetichas look great as a sexy staple piece! Good to hear they are comfy.

*Noe* - Wow, wow, wow. The glossy black snakeskin looks AMAZING! Congrats on the new addition to your family (CL and at home).

*NANI* - Gorgeous! 

And to all who have gotten nude Biancas... Congrats! They are tdf and I think I need a pair too!

I am on a ban now, so no Biancas, etc due to the following (and other shenanigans )... but I can still look, right? May I present to you all my NYC vacation find:

Nude Satin/Black Lace Bouquet (Version Black) Hyper Prive
TTS, $1025 @ BG




With flash:



Without flash:


----------



## mishybelle

I immediately fell in love with these babies after trying them on. BTW, the 36.5 (my new VP size) fits really, really snug and I'm counting on them to stretch out since I was slipping out of the 37. I can't wait to wear them out! In them meantime, here are some modeling shots:







Thank you, ladies, for letting me share. I got some other goodies in NYC as well as before and after the trip, but are not CLs. I'll be sure to post them in the non-CL Indulgences & Buys thread.


----------



## elfgirl

*mishy*, they're GORGEOUS!  Congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats *mishy*!  they're beautiful!!


----------



## surlygirl

*mishy *- those are gorgeous on you! I adore HPs and the lace bouquet is so beautiful. congratulations on a wonderful new pair!


----------



## cts900

Beautiful *mishy*!


----------



## lilmissb

*Noe* they're stunning!

Love fetichas *victoria!*

Congrats *mishy* they're FABULOUS!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ilovetoshop said:


> congrats on your new additions! I was wondering how the nude patent altas ran? Do they run tts or like a lil big like the biancas..I would love to find a pair if any but was not too sure about the sizing..(I normally wear a 6 but had to sz down .5) ..TIA!



No they do not run big at all I went half size up from my normal size 39 (9) in regular designers , Choo, Gucci etc I took a 39.5 and the length is perfect but its kinda narrow for me and the toe box is really tight. I thought of exchanging for a size 40 but they didn't have any at all company wide and my Mary Jane Altadama (N0 Barre) are size 40 and they are huge.  My Biancas are size 39 and they still need double padding. if you took a 5.5 in the Biancas I say go for the size 6 in the Altadama


----------



## SassySarah

Mishy those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Ok ladies I've picked up a few pairs recently and haven't had time to post until now.  The Decolette "Tigresse" I believe were found brand new on the bay as well as the New Simple Dark Red 120's (yes they are dark but my flash makes them look bright red).  The Decolette Camel I got at Saks and I believe is my perfect "nude".


----------



## NANI1972

Mishy-Beautiful choice, very stunning!

Sassy-Three great choices, I really love the nude!


----------



## cts900

Great choices *sassy*! Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Victoria:* The Fetichas look awesome on you!

*Mishy:* Lace twins!  I have the Lace Pigalles!   them!

*Sassy:* I am insanely jealous of your Camel Decolletes.  I am still searching for them in my size!  Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here is my latest addition...I must give a HUGE thank you to my dear *phiphi* who alerted me to them and of course I had to BIN immediately!  

Without further ado, my Joli Noeud Dorcet!


----------



## clothingguru

Mishy: love the lace Vp's!!!!!!!AMAZING! They look great on! congrats!
Sassy: lovely new additions! They look so good on! congrats! 
duke: Love those noeuds!!!!! wow! Gorgeous shoe! Congrats!


----------



## SassySarah

Dukeprincess said:


> *Victoria:* The Fetichas look awesome on you!
> 
> *Mishy:* Lace twins!  I have the Lace Pigalles!   them!
> 
> *Sassy:* I am insanely jealous of your Camel Decolletes.  I am still searching for them in my size!  Congrats!



Duke they have lots of sizes in Camel Decolette on net-a-porter.  Including 41.5 for you!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Sassy*, 3 amazing pairs!!  i  the Decollete style, and that *Red* color is divine!  congrats!  

*Duke*, congrats!  the Joli Noeud Dorcets are one of my all time favorite CL styles!


----------



## cts900

Oh, Duke...I love them! Congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*noe, mishy, victoria, duke, sassy- *gorgeous pairs ladies!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Multi Glitter Titis from the signing


----------



## clothingguru

LOVES THEM dez!!!!!!! SIGNED SHOE twin!!!! :kiss:


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love the new additions Duke and Dez!!


----------



## cts900

*Dez*: I just commented on them in your collection thread, but I must say again....GORGEOUS! A beautiful pair for a beautiful girl.  Congrats!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

mishybelle said:


> I immediately fell in love with these babies after trying them on. BTW, the 36.5 (my new VP size) fits really, really snug and I'm counting on them to stretch out since I was slipping out of the 37. I can't wait to wear them out! In them meantime, here are some modeling shots:
> 
> View attachment 1088263
> 
> 
> View attachment 1088264
> 
> 
> Thank you, ladies, for letting me share. I got some other goodies in NYC as well as before and after the trip, but are not CLs. I'll be sure to post them in the non-CL Indulgences & Buys thread.



OMG I love these they are soooo beautiful and timeless Congrats !!!


----------



## mira_uk

I only have 3 pairs  must have more!






My 2 favs... AstraQueen & Lapono. I luckily got them in a sale!? I know right!

Then my summer essentials, Mallorca Wedges






I couldn't believe the height of these babies 

Now to get me some more!


----------



## lilmissb

*sassy* they're gorgeous!

Oh *Duke* congrats! They're super cute!!!

Great pair to get signed *dez!* Love it.

Congrats on some great pairs *mira!*


----------



## ericanjensen

Got these Lady Lynch but they are so tight. I love the way they look so I'm still debating on what to do with them. 









And the Graffiti Pigalle...


----------



## lilmissb

^So pretty! They're awesome.


----------



## clothingguru

*Mira:* Love your collection! Yes...you will get more hanging around here! hehe
*Ericajensen*: Love those mini glitters! Keep! lol. p.s. nice legs cheeka!


----------



## LornaLou

I'm in love with the glitters, I miss not having a pair in my collection


----------



## mishybelle

Thank you for the kind words, ladies. There are few, but very special people in my personal life who understand (and sometimes enable ) my obsession with shoes and fashion. I'm so happy to have found this forum! 

*elf, kuromi, surly, cts, lilmissb, sassy, NANI, duke, CG, dez, adctd*

*sassy -*  love your new additions! Those camel Decolletes look great against your skin tone. 

*cts - *I'm still in love with your oxblood glitters and they were an inspiration to get glitter in NYC. Nothing was available in my size at BG, so I'll resume my search in the Fall. Congrats on your rasta Greissimos!

*duke -* Lace twins! I about died when I saw the lace bouquet Pigalles! They look so awesome in that style! And your Joli Noeud Dorcets?? Double died! 

*dez - *Congrats on your multi glitter Titi with Msr. Louboutin's siggy. So cool!

*mira - *the booties and your Mallorcas are so fab! Modeling shots of those Astraqueens are needed! They are pretty fierce!


----------



## natassha68

Madame butterfly Leopard Pony Hair 150 fall 2010  Thanks for letting me share !!


----------



## BellaShoes

Just saw your reveal too! Love your new Fall Addition *Natassha*!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Bella in NUDE*!!!!! Wanna see? Check out my collection thread


----------



## Pursepushin

*Dez, Duke and Erica*: LOVE 'EM all!! Congrats you guys.


----------



## Pursepushin

Lovely as always! Congrats. What do you do with all the CL boxes? Toss 'em or store 'em?




BellaShoes said:


> *Bella in NUDE*!!!!! Wanna see? Check out my collection thread


----------



## mira_uk

*clothingguru* I know... I haven't wanted much lately (most recent purchase was some YSL booties) But I want loads now after seeing pics  We'll have to wait and see what FLorida conjures up later in the year!

*mishybelle* I will try to upload some this weekend for you  I love wearing them and my spikey, buckled, metal heeled Carvela's to work XD


----------



## Aniski

natassha68 said:


> Madame butterfly Leopard Pony Hair 150 fall 2010  Thanks for letting me share !!



These are gorgeous *Natassha*!!  I am in love!!


----------



## Pursepushin

O.M.G.!! These are 150mm? How do they feel? They look great!! Congrats!




Aniski said:


> These are gorgeous *Natassha*!! I am in love!!


----------



## flowergirly

ericanjensen said:


> Got these Lady Lynch but they are so tight. I love the way they look so I'm still debating on what to do with them.


The Lady Lynch is soooo hawt! 

Hope they do patents in future.


----------



## Pursepushin

Does anyone have a special SA to recommend so I don't miss out on all the Fall/Winter shoes coming up very soon? Is there a list of SAs somewhere? I don't know how to get on "lists" of lists, etc. I do with Chanel, but not CLs. Thanks guys.


----------



## clothingguru

*Natasha:* OMG OMG OMG they are hot!!! Im heading to your collection thread to se more pics...i hope you have more up!
*Purse:* KEEP THE BOXES! Dont throw out! And ...i will PM you SA info 
*Mira_uk:* yes i know...i want a couple now that i see pics...only 3 tho. Which is good because i bought like: 8 from the resort/spring summer collection! haha My wallet needs a break!


----------



## mal

Everyone, so many great additions! 
*natassha*, you don't mess around! Good- I like that  They are OMFG unbelievable on you!!!


----------



## clothingguru

My new FRUTTI's!!!! 
Excuse my blistered feet


----------



## pilatesworks

for all your sweet comments: kittenslingerie, clothingguru, lil-Fashionista, lilmissb, elfgirl, karwood, ikaesmallz, pursepushin, and aricakes! 

Congrats on all the gorgeous CLs that have been posted! 
 I am very new to CL, and I am in awe of all these stunning shoes!


----------



## cts900

*mira*: LOVE the mallorcas!!
*erica*: They are both gorgeous and I am especially partial to the graffitis .
*mishy*: Aw, thanks so much.  I am very complimented . You are SO welcome and good luck on your continued search.  My glitters make my heart skip a beat each time I see them!
*natassha* and *CG*: Ladies, I know I have already commented on your reveals, but these two pairs are just soooooo special.  Congrats to you both!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> *Dez*: I just commented on them in your collection thread, but I must say again....GORGEOUS! A beautiful pair for a beautiful girl. Congrats!


 
 so sweet thank you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mira, erica, natassha, cg- *gorgeous new CLs ladies!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Good god *natassha* they're insanely gorgeous on you! Congrats!!!

*CG* they're gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

CG, the are absolutely fabulous!


----------



## mira_uk

Wow, *Natassha* they are some serious CLage there 

and *Clothingguru* hang in there guuurl!
Those shoes are delicious


----------



## clothingguru

*mira, pilates, LMB, dez, bella, cts*: Thank you so much girls!!!! I just love them! And you are all so sweet and kind! I love TPF!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is a shot of my Nude Altadamas... I love, love, love them! I am so thrilled I made the wait list on these beauties...


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
I love Bella!!!  

I posted my new ones to my thread.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Miss_E... *runs off to see Miss_E's thread!*


----------



## cts900

*Bella*, the nude is just perfect on you.  Perfect!


----------



## authenticplease

Bella, LOVE your new ADs!  That nude is perfect on you

Clothing.....Your Fruittis are fabulous.....the combination is amazing!


----------



## authenticplease

Love your Grafittis Piggies Erica!

Natassha.....your Madame Butterflies are


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you CTS and Authentic.... I love!


----------



## Pursepushin

Wow! These are very special. Congrats R!




clothingguru said:


> My new FRUTTI's!!!!
> Excuse my blistered feet


----------



## ikaesmallz

*duke* your jolis are such a classy pair. I can't wait to see them with outfits!!

*dez* what an amazing pair!! And they look stunning on your feet!

*erica* The lady lynch are so pretty but the graffiti pigalles are TDF!

*mira* those are 3 wonderful pairs to have!

*bella* nude altadamas are 

*CG* the frutti fruttis are amazing on you!! I definitely appreciate them more on the feet than on display.


----------



## mira_uk

Oh my! *Bella* those nudes are Never to leave your feet


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you so much *ikaesmallz, purse & Authentic*! I love them  SO MUCH!  And yes i totally agree ikaesmallz, i think they look much better on!


----------



## ericanjensen

Thanks girls but I'm gonna have to let the Lady Lynch go. They are just to tight

Go these yesterday though. A great Bonanzle deal!

Red patent Rolande:


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

EVeryone has some amazing purchases!
*ericajensen:* those are gorgeous on you! Love the red!
*Bellashoes: *WOW those nude alta damas look amazing on you! I want them! congrats!
*Clothingguru:* Those frutti's are  thats all i have to say...the expression speaks for itself! lol.
*dezynrbaglaydee:* I love those titi's!!! And you got them signed!!!  WOW! COngrats!
*Natasha:*  Those are some HOT HOT CL's! I want them! wow they look soooooo good on you!!!!!!! I  leopard!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *those are gorgeous on you!!!

*ikaesmallz- *thank you so much!!!

*erica- *that's too bad about the pigalles, but I love the red patent 

*LF- *Thank you!!!


----------



## nillacobain

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks girls but I'm gonna have to let the Lady Lynch go. They are just to tight
> 
> Go these yesterday though. A great Bonanzle deal!
> 
> Red patent Rolande:


 
Congrats! They are amazing! Oh gosh, I think I need some Rolando/Rolandes in my life ...


----------



## ericanjensen

Thanks! A sweet deal always makes it better too. Hopefully the python rolandos coming in the mail will fit too!!

Clothingguru, I've never seen those. They are beautiful!

Bella, I LOVE the nudes. I wish that color worked with my skin.


----------



## babysweetums

gorgeous rolandes erica i have them too!! shoe twins =)


----------



## indypup

*Erica*, that's a shame about the glitters.  They are so gorgeous.  Still, love the Rolandes!


----------



## annamoon

Your Frutti's are fantastic, I am so jealous!!

Stuff the blisters, no pain no gain!!



clothingguru said:


> My new FRUTTI's!!!!
> Excuse my blistered feet


----------



## lilmissb

them on you *Bella!* They were made for you!!


----------



## clothingguru

annamoon said:


> Your Frutti's are fantastic, I am so jealous!!
> 
> *Stuff the blisters, no pain no gain!!*


AMEN TO THAT sista! haha. True...its hurts to be a FASHIONISTA! And i love every bit of it  Thank you! 

*Erica:* Thank you so much! :fowers: Your rolando's look soooo good on you! I love red! 
*Lil-Fashionista:* hehe. Thank you cheeka!!! I love them!


----------



## rdgldy

*erica*, the rolandes are stunning on you!


----------



## natassha68

I Love you Ladies, I love your comments, you all are the best !!!! ... Muahh


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *smallz, mira, fashionista, dezy, erica* and *lilmissb*!!!

I just love them!


----------



## BellaShoes

*erica*, gorgeous rolandes...great red!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!

Although some may say..._' hmmmm, I thought Bella already had Black Bianca's?' _

Many of our lovely ladies know... I have had two pairs of Size 38... both since gone and the search for the elusive 38.5 continued... I searched Hi and Lo... coast to coast and even Paris... look what arrived today... thank you to our Lovely *Magdalena* for bringing my never ending search to a blissful close... 

Without further ado... may I present the PERFECTLY fitted 38.5 Black Patent Bianca!


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous, Bella!


----------



## AriCakes

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Although some may say..._' hmmmm, I thought Bella already had Black Bianca's?' _
> 
> Many of our lovely ladies know... I have had two pairs of Size 38... both since gone and the search for the elusive 38.5 continued... I searched Hi and Lo... coast to coast and even Paris... look what arrived today... thank you to our Lovely *Magdalena* for bringing my never ending search to a blissful close...
> 
> Without further ado... may I present the PERFECTLY fitted 38.5 Black Patent Bianca!




Those make your legs look amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *rdgldy* and *ari*!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bella, that has to be my favorite color in the Bianca. They are so beautiful! I need those


----------



## ochie

*bella*-They are gorgeous! they look good on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much Erica and ochie! It's amazing to think of my three Biancas, black were the hardest to get my hands on!


----------



## clothingguru

*Bella:* they are gorgeous on you!!!!! congrats!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love Bella!!


----------



## cts900

Oh *Bella*!  My  hurts they are so beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## elfgirl

They're gorgeous, *Bella*!  I'm so glad you were able to finally find them!


----------



## sobe2009

Bella, congrats they look beautful on u


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Natassha:* OMG those are to die for! 

*CG:* The Fruittis look amazing on you!

*Dezy:*   oh Titis.....

*Bella:* Those Nude ADs are pure perfection!

Thank you so much ladies for your sweet compliments on my JNs!  Big  to *CG, ikaesmallz, kuromi, cts, dezy, miss e, miss b, and mishybelle!*


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Hard at work in my eel VP's haha


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you so much* duke*!!!!

*NYCGIRLY:* those eels are  great action shot!


----------



## elfgirl

*NYCGIRLY *-- LOVE the polish!  (And the ADs, of course! )


----------



## kett

I love the eel on those puppies. Such a great texture.


----------



## CMP86




----------



## jlm916

^^ they're beautiful!


----------



## cts900

*NYCG*: I adore them sooooo much. 
*CMP*: Congrats! Lovely.


----------



## CMP86

*Thanks jlm916 and cts900!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *they are gorgeous!!!

*nyc- *i love the eel!

*cmp86- *what a beautiful color!


----------



## clothingguru

*cmp:* gorgeous color love how they sparkle!


----------



## CMP86

*Thanks dezynrbaglaydee and clothingguru!*


----------



## Pursepushin

Love these; saw similar at Barney's yesterday. Congrats!!



CMP86 said:


>


----------



## BlondeBarbie

NYCGIRLY, I really want your eel vps!!! They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## kett

So pretty CMP!


----------



## Baggaholic

*NYCGirly* - I just love your Eel VP's  
*CMP86* - Thoise are the purdiest shoes! Congrats!
*Bella Shoes* - Your Biancas are so perfect on you and the Nude AD are one of my favorites (shoe Twin) Congrats!
*Clothinguru* - Again, Shoe TWIN!! These get so many raves when I am in their company. I bet you do too! Congrats on another fab pair!
*Ericanjensen* - Those Lady Lynches and G.Piggies are... fuggedaboudit!


----------



## CMP86

*Thanks Pursepushin, kett and Baggaholic!*


----------



## NYCGIRLY

ladies!!! I wore them to work again today...and they just keep slipping off my feet...even with heel grip! ggrrr hate that!!!


----------



## LornaLou

I wish I could wear Bianca, it's so beautiful!


----------



## phiphi

wow you have all been busy!!  i can't recap them all but it's fantastic to see the expanding shoe collections!!

congrats on the tutti *cg*
*erica* - that's such a pretty shade of red!
hurray *bella* on finding the black patent biancas! love to hear how tpf'ers help eachother find their shoes! they're gorgeous on you!
*nyc* - great pic! those VPs look fabulous!
the purple is such a great colour *cmp*


----------



## SassySarah

I ordered these yesterday on Bluefly for $340 and they were at my door today when I got home!  I think they are the cutest little flats and they fit perfectly and very comfy!  Rosella multi colored flats size 39 my true size.


----------



## cts900

^^Uh....I am a HUGE fan of the multi damas and those flats are FABULOUS!


----------



## rdgldy

*sarah,* they are precious!!!  I have the solid blue and I adore them!


----------



## clothingguru

YAY sarah! Now you must post pics!!!! I love these!


----------



## Theren

Thanks to authentic for pointing these out in the D & S thread I have my third pair.. in a month.


----------



## SassySarah

clothingguru said:


> YAY sarah! Now you must post pics!!!! I love these!



Thanks everyone!  Can you not see pics???


----------



## clothingguru

sarah:Oh goodness!!! Haha my computer must have been fudging up...i see them now!!! THEY are TDF ! soo cute! I love them! I want them!  

Theren: beautiful new buy!!!


----------



## Theren

clothingguru said:


> Theren: beautiful new buy!!!



Thank you!! I wanted something a bit more normal since my other two were a bit unconventional


----------



## PANda_USC

*saddy*, cute flats!!

*theren*, love the bows on them. Adorable!!


----------



## cts900

so pretty, theren!


----------



## Theren

PANda_USC & Cts900 Thank you. They make me so happy!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Theren - love the new sandals.

sarah - so loving your flats.  I wish I had to them to match my Greissimos.  Great find!!


----------



## Theren

Thanks sassy


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

My small but growing collection


----------



## clothingguru

adctd: you know i LOVE your amazing closet!!!!!!!!  But you should post the ENTIRE closet!


----------



## moshi_moshi

oohh!!! i see pink very croises!!!


----------



## cts900

clothingguru said:


> adctd: you know i LOVE your amazing closet!!!!!!!!  But you should post the ENTIRE closet!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ok ok I can't post the whole closet just yet  but here's a visual of the right hand side. Someone asked me recently why is your office in your closet? lol I replied because I need to look at this everyday to motivate me to work harder!


----------



## PANda_USC

*adctd*, gorgeous office room/closet!!!! ^_^


----------



## compulsive

^ That's your closet!?


----------



## ericanjensen

Wow!! I would kill for that kind of closet! It's beautiful


----------



## karwood

*victoria,* your feticha's are very lovely!
*mishy,* gorgeous!
*sassy,* love your four newest additions! Congrats!
*duke,* your JND looks beautiful on you! Congrats!
*dezynr,* your Titis are stunning and even more special with Mr. CL sig on the sole!
*mira,* love your booties!
*erica,* All your newest additions are fabulous! Sorry the LL did not work out .
*theren,* very lovely.
*cmp,* glad you finally got your Simples. They are lovely.

and last but certainly NOT least, *adctd,* your closet is freakin insane in a VERY good way!!! I bow down to you!


----------



## cts900

*adctd*! My closet is the size of your door!


----------



## ericanjensen

I'm still thinking about that closet lol!

Did you convert a regular room into a closet? I'm very intrigued


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

awww Thank you everyone  I used to have way more stuff but when the Mortgage Bubble busted ( I was a sales rep for a mortgage lender ) I had to sell more than 75% of my closet  I kept the very very special pieces and I recently started collecting again  and now after discovering TPF and the CL Thread it's really really hard to resist! I am the biggest sucker for shoes! I live in sweats but I love to try on shoes  and normally I would sell something old to get something new but being on TPF and seeing everyone's collections I want to just keep them and add more !  *sigh* before I had this space my shoes were kept in the box stacked up with the pictures on the box but even with that its so hard to figure what pair to wear. It makes it really easy now I just look and I know which pair to grab! Thank you again for all of your comments  but I don't really have that much stuff I just have a huge space!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ericanjensen said:


> I'm still thinking about that closet lol!
> 
> Did you convert a regular room into a closet? I'm very intrigued



Hi Erica when we were searching for a home we were looking for a space that had enough room for a photography studio, and we found this house , this is actually the 2nd level of the house that was used as the family room and I guess these must have been the book shelves trophy case? but when I saw it I was like who needs a family room :lolots: we can use the living room as both family room / living room and I said this is going to be my space no men allowed down here  this is gonna be the girls hang out lol , on the left hand side is my sitting area couches coffee table and a bunch of windows and behind the door is a bedroom that I made into the dressing room  I think you might be able to find these cabinets at Ikea because the are just screwed into the wall and everything is adjustable.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

karwood said:


> *victoria,* your feticha's are very lovely!
> *mishy,* gorgeous!
> *sassy,* love your four newest additions! Congrats!
> *duke,* your JND looks beautiful on you! Congrats!
> *dezynr,* your Titis are stunning and even more special with Mr. CL sig on the sole!
> *mira,* love your booties!
> *erica,* All your newest additions are fabulous! Sorry the LL did not work out .
> *theren,* very lovely.
> *cmp,* glad you finally got your Simples. They are lovely.
> 
> and last but certainly NOT least, *adctd,* your closet is freakin insane in a VERY good way!!! I bow down to you!




awww thank you *karwood*   but you know ever since you posted your DIY Armadillos I've been obsessing over those  those have got to be the most beautiful pair of shoes I have ever laid my eyes on!!!!


----------



## kett

Fed Ex arrived with goodies today. I know these are nothing new but I couldn't resist them (despite being on a ban!)

Lady Lynch 120 - I don't like glitter and I don't like strass (on me) but someone posted a pair of mini-glitters a while back and I just fell in love. So now I am the owner of glittery shoes... who woulda thunk!?


----------



## kett

And then I just couldn't resist these either...

Meree 160























I tried to stay on my ban! I really, really did!


----------



## Noegirl05

kett!  Those are amazing!!! May I ask where you go the lady lynch's! How did you size? Congrats!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

kett said:


> Fed Ex arrived with goodies today. I know these are nothing new but I couldn't resist them (despite being on a ban!)
> 
> Lady Lynch 120 - I don't like glitter and I don't like strass (on me) but someone posted a pair of mini-glitters a while back and I just fell in love. So now I am the owner of glittery shoes... who woulda thunk!?




 I need me a pair of those also can't wait to see modeling pics of the 160mm's


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Adctd:* Omg, can I come live in your closet? 

*Kett:* I adore your new additions!  Sooo pretty!


----------



## indypup

Ugh, *kett*, I LOVE your glitter LL's!  Did you size a whole size down from your normal CL size?  You know, for research purposes...


----------



## kett

Noe - I picked them up at Neiman Marcus, they ran a half size to a full size bigger than my usual size. 

adctd2onlnshpng - thanks, but can we talk about your closet for a minute?!??!? I would totally die happy if I could just live in a closet like that. I don't need a kitchen, a bedroom... just that closet and all of the shoes in it! It is A.M.A.Z.I.N.G.

Dukeprincess - thanks!

Indy - I went a half size down but could have gone a full size down. I just hate it when closed toe shoes are tight so I would rather do a little padding than have smooshed toes.


----------



## indypup

Hmmm, so I guess I DO need a 36.5.  That just feels weird to me, lol!


----------



## ericanjensen

Yay Kett! We are shoe twins for a second lol. Mine are a 1/2 size small on me. I still need them. 

Rebecca, don't size down a full size! I made that mistake


----------



## indypup

Eeek, what to do!  *Erica*, I got my Declics PAINFULLY tight and they have stretched to perfection!  I'm thinking I could do the same for these.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you  *Dukeprincess *
*Kett* - Thank you  I know its kind of funny because the master bedroom is only like 325 square feet at the most? n I only have a shower stall no bathtub in my master bath its like really tiny  it's a very weird layout this house. But I fell in love when I walked down to the lower floor the DH knows me so well first thing that came out of his mouth was "wow babe this would be perfect for all your shoes!" then he goes well "can I at least put a  pool table for the other side of the room?"  

ok I will post more pics of all my pieces and closet and everything on a seperate thread when I get it all organized I feel bad taking up space on this thread lol


----------



## ericanjensen

indypup said:


> Eeek, what to do!  *Erica*, I got my Declics PAINFULLY tight and they have stretched to perfection!  I'm thinking I could do the same for these.



My toes were so scrunched up, there was no way but maybe you can try it!


----------



## clothingguru

kett said:


> Fed Ex arrived with goodies today. I know these are nothing new but I couldn't resist them (despite being on a ban!)
> 
> Lady Lynch 120 - I don't like glitter and I don't like strass (on me) but someone posted a pair of mini-glitters a while back and I just fell in love. So now I am the owner of glittery shoes... who woulda thunk!?





 GLITTER TWIN!!!!!! 
And i love the Meree 160's!!! Modeling pics plz! Or ill check out ur thread! 

*Adctd:* PLEASE do post more pics in a thread!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*kett*, your two new pair are gorgeous!!
*adctd*, that closet------I am positively speechless!!  I could die a happy woman in there!!


----------



## cts900

*kett, kett, kett*......i am _dying_ over here.  sooooooo beautiful.  i am a glitter junkie and those LLs bring tears to my eyes they are so lovely.  where are the modeling pics????????????????


----------



## Noegirl05

I agree modeling pics please!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sarah- *they are sooooo cute!!!

*theren- *great find!

*adctd- *your closet is TDF!!!!!

*karwood- *thank you!!!

*kett- *they are both stunning but we need some modeling pics please!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*Kett* - OMG...Fabulous new purchases.  I agree we need some modelling pics, pretty please.  Trying to decide between the Meree and Luly...that's if I can't still find a pair in nude.


----------



## purseinsanity

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> ok ok I can't post the whole closet just yet  but here's a visual of the right hand side. Someone asked me recently why is your office in your closet? lol I replied because I need to look at this everyday to motivate me to work harder!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's my two new pairs that arrived today!  

First, I finally found my long lusted after oxblood glitter very prives!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

And nude patent Mater Claudes!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Adctd*... the color of the wood is amazing! I really like how you have kept the space more as a 'display' versus a stuffed full closet. Beautiful work *adtcd!*

*Kett*, love your fuschia mini glitters, gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Purse*, the oxbloods are amazing!


----------



## indypup

*Purse*, I just DIE over the glitter oxbloods!  Ugh, I love glitter. 

*adctd*, your closet is UNREAL!


----------



## Pursepushin

Lovely, and like the CL Barbies......got those too!




adctd2onlnshpng said:


> My small but growing collection


----------



## PANda_USC

*kett*, gorgeoussssss pairs!! Love the fuchsia glitter!!

*purse R*, OH YAY! You finally found the oxbloods!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Ooooohhhhh aaaahhhhhh......love these. I saw closed toe version in this glitter color at Barney's but like in a size 5 or something. That was the last of them. Congrats on finding them!





purseinsanity said:


> Here's my two new pairs that arrived today!
> 
> First, I finally found my long lusted after oxblood glitter very prives!!!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

wrong quote.


----------



## Pursepushin

Got these in turquoise - congrats on the pink! Love the glitter!




kett said:


> Fed Ex arrived with goodies today. I know these are nothing new but I couldn't resist them (despite being on a ban!)
> 
> Lady Lynch 120 - I don't like glitter and I don't like strass (on me) but someone posted a pair of mini-glitters a while back and I just fell in love. So now I am the owner of glittery shoes... who woulda thunk!?


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> *Purse*, the oxbloods are amazing!



Thank you *Bella*!


----------



## purseinsanity

indypup said:


> *Purse*, I just DIE over the glitter oxbloods!  Ugh, I love glitter.
> 
> *adctd*, your closet is UNREAL!



  Thank you!  I've never really been a glitter person until I saw CL glitters!    Now I'm obsessed!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> *kett*, gorgeoussssss pairs!! Love the fuchsia glitter!!
> 
> *purse R*, OH YAY! You finally found the oxbloods!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> Ooooohhhhh aaaahhhhhh......love these. I saw closed toe version in this glitter color at Barney's but like in a size 5 or something. That was the last of them. Congrats on finding them!



The color is amazing!  I feel like Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz!  

Thank you *Pursepushin*!


----------



## cts900

*PURSE*! Yay! I am so glad that you got the Oxblood Glitters.  I am so happy to be your shoe twin .  And I love the nudes also.  Nothing makes a leg look sexier IMO.  Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

*Purseinsanity*: CONGRATS on the glitters they are TDF!!! And those nudes....oh heavenly!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

cts900 said:


> *PURSE*! Yay! I am so glad that you got the Oxblood Glitters. I am so happy to be your shoe twin . And I love the nudes also. Nothing makes a leg look sexier IMO. Congrats!


 
Thank you so much *cts*!!  I'm on  !!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

clothingguru said:


> *Purseinsanity*: CONGRATS on the glitters they are TDF!!! And those nudes....oh heavenly!!!


 

Many many thanks *clothingguru*!


----------



## clothingguru

^ any time!!! :kiss:


----------



## sassyphoenix

*purseinsanity* - loving the new purchases.  Happy you finally got your glitter VPs.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *sassy*!  I am too!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*purse- *congrats they are gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you!!!


----------



## jeshika

I have a couple new additions!!! eB*y has been good to me lately!

Thank you *crazee* for posting this lovely!  Zebra Pony Hair Tigresse











These babies were FILTHY when they got to me. the seller didn't even wipe the MUD off the heel.  but after some TLC... may I present my White Joli Noued Dorcets! These babies are GORRRRGEOUS!!!! Can't wait to wear them out! Thank you *Jet* for authenticating!


----------



## Pursepushin

Congrats to you!! I love these. I also scored a pair of Black Joli Noued Dorcetsf rom eBay. Nice Pedi, Missy!




jeshika said:


> I have a couple new additions!!! eB*y has been good to me lately!
> 
> Thank you *crazee* for posting this lovely!  Zebra Pony Hair Tigresse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These babies were FILTHY when they got to me. the seller didn't even wipe the MUD off the heel.  but after some TLC... may I present my White Joli Noued Dorcets! These babies are GORRRRGEOUS!!!! Can't wait to wear them out! Thank you *Jet* for authenticating!


----------



## Pursepushin

Congrats to you!! I love these. I also scored a pair of Black Joli Noued Dorcetsf rom eBay. Nice Pedi, Missy!



jeshika said:


> I have a couple new additions!!! eB*y has been good to me lately!
> 
> Thank you *crazee* for posting this lovely!  Zebra Pony Hair Tigresse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These babies were FILTHY when they got to me. the seller didn't even wipe the MUD off the heel.  but after some TLC... may I present my White Joli Noued Dorcets! These babies are GORRRRGEOUS!!!! Can't wait to wear them out! Thank you *Jet* for authenticating!


----------



## jeshika

Thanks *Purse*! I  red nails! We are shoe cousins! I love the joli style!!!!! 

Another addition! Turquoise Suede 100mm Ron Rons!  the color! They smell a little funny tho... like mothballs... any ideas on how I can get rid of the smell? I put a dryer sheet in the box hopefully it will help...


----------



## vuittonamour

ok this is late in coming but holy crap adcted2onlnshpng i hope someday bf's and my closet can be a joint love of ferrari and CL/shoes! your "closet" is amazing!!!!!


----------



## cts900

Great additions *jesh*!  Congrats on a wonderful haul!


----------



## mal

wow *jeshika*- your new babies are gorgeous! I can't believe anyone would let mud sit on their CLs, much less such dainty white ones 
*kett*, love the Glitter LLs


----------



## jeshika

thanks *cts*! btw, i love your gressimos!!! everytime i see your avatar... i 



mal said:


> wow *jeshika*- your new babies are gorgeous! I can't believe anyone would let mud sit on their CLs, much less such dainty white ones
> *kett*, love the Glitter LLs



i know right, *mal*?!?!?! the soles were dirty (read: foot boogers)... there was mud and dirt on the shoes... and she sent them in  a padded envelope  i'm just glad they made it safe and sound from Australia!


----------



## Ilgin

*kett:* Fabulous new additions! Killer 160s!!
*purseinsanity:* Gorgeous pairs!The oxblood VPs are amazing!
*jeshika:* Great purchases! love the Tigresse on you!


----------



## phiphi

*kett* - dang those are HOT!
congrats on getting the oxblood glitter VPs *purseinsanity* - they're beautiful!
*jeshika* you are on a roll!! glad you were able to clean up the jolis. they are all stunning on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika... love your new additions! The turq ron ron's are divine!


----------



## Ayala

I bought my mom her first pair of Louboutins for Mother's Day (Miranda Flats)!  I think she's addicted because she's already talking about another, lol.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Jesh- *great haul love them!!!

*Ayala- *what  a sweet daughter you are! they look so great!


----------



## purseinsanity

*jeshika*, love your new loot!


----------



## purseinsanity

*ayala*, what a sweet daughter you are!  They look great on her!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ilgin said:


> *kett:* Fabulous new additions! Killer 160s!!
> *purseinsanity:* Gorgeous pairs!The oxblood VPs are amazing!
> *jeshika:* Great purchases! love the Tigresse on you!


 

   Thank you so much *Ilgin*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

phiphi said:


> *kett* - dang those are HOT!
> congrats on getting the oxblood glitter VPs *purseinsanity* - they're beautiful!
> *jeshika* you are on a roll!! glad you were able to clean up the jolis. they are all stunning on you!


 

  Many thanks *phiphi*!


----------



## Ayala

*dezynrbagladyee *and *purseinsanity*


----------



## authenticplease

Ayala.....I love this!  Your DM looks amazing in her new CLs


----------



## kett

ericanjensen - Yay shoe twins (for now). They are so cute, I hope you can get your size. 

clothingguru, Noegirl05,  dezynrbaglaydee & cts900 - Thanks! I have been so busy this weekend that I haven't had time for modeling shots - maybe I will just do a collection thread or something this week.

sassyphoenix - I had the same problem. I wanted the Luly and the Meree but when I tried the Luly on they just didn't look good on my foot   That's ok because I love the Meree just as much!

purseinsanity - LOVE the oxblood! Congrats on nabbing them.

jeshika - The Tigresse are amazing! Definitely one of the cutest wedges ever.

Ayala - How sweet! They are so cute!

BellaShoes, PANda_USC, Pursepushin, mal, phiphi and rdgldy - 

llgin - Thanks! - After those Balenciaga's of mine a 160 seems like childs play!


----------



## cts900

kett said:


> maybe I will just do a collection thread or something this week.



^^  

*Ayala*: So special! I love that story!


----------



## clothingguru

*Jeshika*: I love all your new additions  !!! Those blue ron rons are  dreamy!
*Ayala:* How sweet of you to get a pair for you mom!!! SOOO sweet! They look great on her! And of COARSE she will now be addicted!


----------



## lilmissb

*erica* the rolandes are gorgey!

Woot woot *Bella!*

fabulous *NYCGIRLY!* Love the polish too.

The purple grease is stunning *CMP*

*Sassy* they're too cute!

*Theren* I adore them!!! 

Wowsers *adctd!!!*  Love that your closet has it's very own apartment!!! 

Awesome buys *kett!*

Congrats on your purchases *purse* 

*jeshika* all three pairs look awesome on you!

Awesome present from you *Ayala!*


----------



## NANI1972

*Kett* - congrats on your purchases, Love the LL glitter!

*Purse*- I  those Oxblood VPs, congrats!


----------



## LornaLou

I love the Turqiouse Ron Rons, the glitters and the wedges


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness Kett, your new purchases are stunning!! I love them both


----------



## mira_uk

*Kett*, all I can say is...  I keep thinking about the Mree 160's, I'm thinking I should 'think' no more 



kett said:


> And then I just couldn't resist these either...
> 
> Meree 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to stay on my ban! I really, really did!


 
*Karwood*, thanks guuurl! I do love me some booties... NEED MORE!

and of course...

*adctd2onlnshpng!*
HOLY SMOKES! Can I live in that closet???
You are one lucky, luck gal


----------



## archygirl

I found a pair of Miranda flats in brown at NM Last Call in Jersey Gardens for $339! Photo hopefully to come, if I can get my camera to work...There is still a pair sz. 38.5 there, someone get them!


----------



## Theren

I just bought a pair of Espadrille flat strappy sandles for $177!!! at NM last call in Discover Mills today. Pics to come this evening. There were still 3 pairs of Espadrille wedges and flats in size 7,8,8 1/2 and even a really cute pair of teal exotic wedges (I dont know the style name) in 6 1/2.


----------



## KlassicKouture

I wanted to post pics of my ebay purchase but I can't find the cord for my camera! I took pics with my phone (in the bathroom because the light's better in there lol) but they look bad!

I can finally participate in this thread and of course that's when I have technical difficulties...


----------



## SassySarah

OMG so many lovely new shoes!  I've been in Vegas and at the airport to go home. Can't figure out how to upload a pic from my iPad here but will post pics of my new babies soon!  Hyper Prive Pythons!  They were soooooo nice at the CL store too!


----------



## rdgldy

*sassy,* they sound amazing!!


----------



## luv1218

I love everyones new purchases!  

I just got these today to wear to my college graduation on Sunday!  I needed some wedges since it is taking place on the quad and I did not want to wear heels in grass! Thanks for letting me share!

Black Miss Boxe


----------



## cts900

They are beautiful, *luv*! Congrats on graduating.  
*Sassy*: HPs are one of my favorite, favorite styles of all time! Cannot wait to see them.
*KK*: Looking forward to seeing your first pair!
Congrats on the deals *theren* and *archy*!


----------



## elfgirl

ACK! I'm days and days behind!  (Sorry! Lacrosse tournament weekend!)

*CMP *-- So. Jealous. I want some purple greasepaint shoes so badly.  They're beautiful!

*Sarah *-- Love the damask flats!

*Theren *-- I love the new pair! What style is that?  

*adctd *-- OMG YOUR CLOSET KILLS ME. 

*kett *-- Oooooooh! I love the glitter styles and the fuxia is so gorgeous! The Meree is cute. 

*purseinsanity *-- Ahhhhhh! I love the glitter oxblood and the nude patent MC look like comfy shoes. 

*jeshika *-- I seriously didn't care for the Tigresse, but your modeling pics really make me want some! They look so fantastic on you.  Awwww, the Dorcets are cute and the turquoise on those Ron Rons is beautiful. 

*Ayala *-- That's fantastic!  I hope aricakes buys me CLs one day for Mother's Day. *cough*

*luv *-- Miss Boxe is such a wonderful style.  They look great!


----------



## phiphi

wow!!! everyone got such fantastic buys!! JEALOUS!! 
can't wait to see your pictures *sassy, theren, KK*!
congrats on your graduation *luv*! the MBs are perfect!
here are a pair that i've wanted for such a long time. a little foot petal and it will be okay!


----------



## Theren

My black ones are the coquines.. These however are my newest additions:

Delfin flats in Ivory


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely new additions ladies! 
*Sassy*...I am ready for your reveal... python AND in a HP...


----------



## luv1218

Thank you *cts900* and *elf*!  I appreciate it!

*Phiphi* &#8211; Thank you!  I love your new addition!  They are gorgeous!

*Theren* &#8211; The Delfins are great!  They are going to be amazing for the summer!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Theren, phiphi, luv- *great buys ladies!!!!


----------



## cts900

Great new additions *theren* and *phi*! I love them both!!


----------



## Theren

Luv- thats why I got them!

Dezynr- Thank you!

CTS- Thanks girl!


----------



## cts900

^^You are so welcome.  I just saw your post on the "catwalk" thread.  Girl, show us what your workin' with.  I am a proud plus size gal and you are gorgeous (saw your pic in the other thread).


----------



## Theren

lol Aww thanks.. I dunno I have always been a larger average (between an 8 and 10) and then after my accident in 2004 I became a plus size gal (I was at one point a 26 now im an 18) so I am very self conscience now.


----------



## cts900

^^STOP! You are lovely.  I am a 14/16, have always been a 14/16, will always be a 14/16.  Beauty is inside girl and curves are delicious!


----------



## Theren

ok I will post one of my attempts to get a full body shot(no full length mirrors here) in the catwalk thread.


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Hi Girls! I just posted these in my collection thread, but thought I'd post here, too...my new additions: Blue Satin Menorca Espadrilles and pink suede VPs!


----------



## cts900

^^Just saw them in your collection thread, *LL.*  I think the colors are both summer show stoppers!  Congrats!  I love them .


----------



## luv1218

Thanks *dezynrbaglaydee*!  

*Louboutinlawer* &#8211; love the espadrilles!  After seeing so many great ones for summer, I think I need to get a pair now!  The color on the VPs is simply amazing!  But that might just be because I am obsessed with pink!  Congrats on two great buys!


----------



## immashoesaddict

I posted these on my collection thread ..anyway


----------



## CMP86

Thanks elfgirl!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Imma, those are amazinnnnggg!! Very cool!!

Thanks, Luv!! I love the pink, too!!

CMP- I have been away and I missed the arrival of your Greasepaints!! They look INCREDIBLE!!! CONGRATS, girl!!   Sooooo happy for you!!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks louboutinlawyer! They are perfect! All they needed was a little stretching.


----------



## woody

Nnnooooo get OUT of here! I was just about to buy a pair of these and I couldn't decide on which colourway so I also thought I better by both 

I'm going straight over to your collection thread!




immashoesaddict said:


> I posted these on my collection thread ..anyway


----------



## immashoesaddict

ahahah woody !! Thank you 

LL - thank youuu


----------



## clothingguru

*luv128:* Gorgeous new pair! They look great on u!
*phipi: *Love your newbie's!!  
*theren:* Cute flats girl! 
*LL:* OOOH AAHHHH...love the wedges and the sueded pink prive's!!!!!  They both look HAWT on you! Congrats cheeka!
*imma:*  LOVE LOVE them!!! BOTH! They are both amazing! I want them! congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

So gorgeous!!  Congrats everyone!


----------



## nillacobain

louboutinlawyer said:


> Hi Girls! I just posted these in my collection thread, but thought I'd post here, too...my new additions: Blue Satin Menorca Espadrilles and pink suede VPs!


 

Are you trying to give me an heart attack?? 

Congrats on both your new CLs!


----------



## BattyBugs

My first pair & oh so yummy.


----------



## lilmissb

*luv* they look great on you!

*phi* 

*Theren* nice!

Congrats *LL!*

*imma!!!* 

Congrats on your first pair *Batty*


----------



## Theren

LL- Both are sooo cute!

Imma- They are both sick!!! Love them!

Batty- Beautiful first pair!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Great new pairs *BattyBugs*, *louboutinlawyer* & *immashoesaddict.*  Congrats!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you for your kind words, *bella, luv, dezy, cts, CG, purse & lilmiss*!!
*LL* - love both pairs! the colours are fabulous and they look awesome on you!
wowzers, *imma* they are FIERCE! 
congratulations on your first pair *batty* - welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## kett

Thanks *lilmissb*, *NANI1972* (cute puppies) and *LornaLou*

*mira_uk *- you should definitely stop thinking and just do! They are even nicer IRL. 

*luv1218* - What a fun graduation shoe! They look great on you.

Love the flats, *Theren!*

*louboutinlawyer *- The satin! The pink! Gooooorgeous!

Congrats on your first pair* Batty!*


----------



## luv1218

Thank you *clothingguru*!

Thank you *lilmissb*!  

Thank you *kett*!

*BattyBugs* &#8211; congrats on your first pair!  They are fabulous!  And welcome  to the CL addiction!


----------



## SassySarah

Ok ladies the wait is finally over.  Despite the jet lag and swollen feet from the plane and dancing 2 nights straight in YSL Tributes I've posted my new CL Hyper Prive Pythons in their own thread, to see more click here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ive-python-straight-from-sin-city-587323.html


----------



## Theren

Thank you Kett!

Sassy your Pythons are beautiful!


----------



## archygirl

My camera is working for the moment, so here are some shots of my new flats. They look a bit big, what do you all think? Keep or return? Toe box area was real tight on 38.5, only other option were these at 39.5...Don't have any brown flats, however.


----------



## Theren

I think they are beautiful and look amazing on you. But if be happy to take them off your hands if you decide not to keep them lol!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Battybugs, LilMiss, Theren, Sassy, Phi and Kett!

I wasn't 100% sold on the espadrilles, but I do love the colour. Thanks for the reinforcement!


----------



## Pursepushin

*SassySarah, Battybugs, Louboutin Lawyer, Theron, et al.,*.......ALL FAB purchases. Love every one of them. I'm waiting on one more pair to show up, then I'll show you my new ones.
One of them is METAL OXBLOOD VP, gorgeous!!


----------



## mira_uk

THIS. IS. LOVE.

2 gorgeous pairs there *IMMA*...

I need some Biancas  are they comfy????????



immashoesaddict said:


> I posted these on my collection thread ..anyway


----------



## ericanjensen

These are going up as my profile pic.  I absolutely adore these!
Python Rolando:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ericanjensen said:


> These are going up as my profile pic.  I absolutely adore these!
> Python Rolando:




 I LOVE THOSE !!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

SassySarah said:


> Ok ladies the wait is finally over.  Despite the jet lag and swollen feet from the plane and dancing 2 nights straight in YSL Tributes I've posted my new CL Hyper Prive Pythons in their own thread, to see more click here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ive-python-straight-from-sin-city-587323.html





you ladies are killing me with the Python! These are GORGEOUS!


----------



## ericanjensen

Thanks Adictd!


----------



## kett

Python-explosion! They are so gorgeous, both of them.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Archygirl*- They are cute - keepers! 
*Battybugs*- Congrats & I LOVE those chanel shades also 
*imashoesaddict*- I LOVE the Bianca Sling they are so comfy compared to the pump.
*louboutinlawyer* - Those wedges are gorgeous I love the color & your HP's ! 
*Theren & Phiphi*-  I love anything with  bows 
*luv1218*- Love the miss boxe especially in black patent 
*Ayala*- Beautiful flats that is sooooo sweet !
*Jeshika* - love the turquoise and also the zebra wedges! gorgeous
*purseinsanity*- yayyyy I love nude patent anything!lol & your oxblood glitter 

& Thank you to all you beautiful TPF friends !!! Thank you for the comments on my crazy closet! lol


----------



## louboutinlawyer

nillacobain said:


> Are you trying to give me an heart attack??
> 
> Congrats on both your new CLs!



LOL!! Thanks, Nilla!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, adctd!

Erica and Sassy- love the python!!


----------



## clothingguru

*batty*: love your first pair...what a perfect first pair! Congrats! 
*Sassysarah:* WOW  Those are hot! Congrats chicky!
*Archy*: love the turban flats...keep em!
*ericaj:* Lovely python rolando's they look smashing on you!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

clothingguru said:


> *LL:* OOOH AAHHHH...love the wedges and the sueded pink prive's!!!!!


Thanks, sweets!!  I am still dying over all your new additions....


----------



## Pursepushin

Erica, I LOVE them! How do they fit, TTS or where did you have to order size wise to get them comfy on your feet? Do tell, I'm drooling here!




ericanjensen said:


> These are going up as my profile pic. I absolutely adore these!
> Python Rolando:


----------



## Pursepushin

Love these; great style for you!




SassySarah said:


> Ok ladies the wait is finally over. Despite the jet lag and swollen feet from the plane and dancing 2 nights straight in YSL Tributes I've posted my new CL Hyper Prive Pythons in their own thread, to see more click here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ive-python-straight-from-sin-city-587323.html


----------



## ericanjensen

Pursepushin said:


> Erica, I LOVE them! How do they fit, TTS or where did you have to order size wise to get them comfy on your feet? Do tell, I'm drooling here!



They run small. 
These are a full size up from my true size. I probably could have gone another 1/2 size but I scored these on Ebay for an amazing deal so they'll work great!

Thank you & thanks to Kett, CG, & Louboutinlawyer also


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

ericanjensen said:


> These are going up as my profile pic.  I absolutely adore these!
> Python Rolando:



ok..these will definitely be going on my list! those are TDF!


----------



## bambolina

Finally!! I found my beloved EB Suede Rolando in my size!! Can I get an "AMEN"?


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm drooling over all the gorgeous shoes on this thread. I was totally shocked at just how comfortable these actually are. Granted, they aren't sky high (my knee won't allow that), but I was able to walk in them & actually go up & down stairs without fear of landing on my face.


----------



## NANI1972

*Erica*- I die! your python rolandos are TDF!

*Sassy*- Your python HP look great on you!

*Bambolina*- Amen sistah! Gor-g-eous!


----------



## Pursepushin

Amen, Sistah!!




bambolina said:


> Finally!! I found my beloved EB Suede Rolando in my size!! Can I get an "AMEN"?


----------



## phiphi

*erica* - your rolandos are stunning!
dang *sassy* - the HPs are so fab!!
*bambolina* - hurrrrayyyy!!! i'm so happy you finally got them!! congrats they are gorgeous on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*batty, erica, sassy, bambolino, archy*-so many beauties!!!!
Congrats, ladies.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Okay, I got tired of trying to get good pics so this crummy one will have to do for now...







Yep, I snagged those Moonbows that were in the D&S thread like 2 seconds after they were posted by *authenticplease* LOL! So super-huge thanks to her!!!


----------



## rdgldy

So pretty!!!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *NANI1972*, *Pursepushin*, *phiphi *and *rdgldy*! 


*KlassicKouture *- Your Moonbows are simply gorgeous!! They look beautiful on you! Congrats!


----------



## KlassicKouture

As scared as I am of snakes, I just HAVE to have some python in my life. Beautiful shoes, *erica *and *sarah*!!! 

*Bambolina*, you get an Amen and a Hallelujah for those gorgeous shoes! And thanks for the compliment! Thank you, *rdgldy* as well!


----------



## SassySarah

KlassicKouture said:


> As scared as I am of snakes, I just HAVE to have some python in my life. Beautiful shoes, *erica *and *sarah*!!!
> 
> I am terrified of snakes and was a little scared to actually touch the shoes but I got over it really quick after I tried them on!


----------



## ericanjensen

Thanks girls

Sassysarah, those are great! I love them. 

Bambolina, I want some electric blue heels but I'm terrified of suede. I would damage them so fast. 

Klassykouture, I saw those & thought how cute they are!


----------



## loubie

Bought my very first pair last month in singapore and, really, they make me more and more obsessed. 

Here they are, the love 100 pumps! Love on my feet...










Looking forward for the 2nd, 3rd, 4th and so on pairs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*LL- *i love them both so pretty!!!!

*imma- *congrats!!!

*batty- *such a classic congrats!!!

*sassy- *those are just sinful 

*archy- *love the flats!!!

*erica- *love the python rolandos

*bambolina- *they are gorgeous!! congrats!!!

*klassic- *such a pretty pair!!!

*loubie- *they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## loubie

thanks *dezynrbaglaydee*!!!:kiss:


----------



## purseinsanity

Can't keep up with all these amazing purchases!  Congrats everyone!


----------



## Indieana

mira_uk said:


> *Kett*, all I can say is...  I keep thinking about the Mree 160's, I'm thinking I should 'think' no more
> 
> 
> The are amazing - I want them myself in the colour on my avatar but am yet to find them.. How do they fit?
> 
> Anna


----------



## sassyphoenix

*sassysarah* - love the python HPs!!

*archygirl* - Your flats are really cute and look very comfy.

*ericanjensen* - WOW...those Rolandos are .

*bambolina* - AMEN!!! EB makes my heart flutter.  Congrats on finding them.

*KlassicKouture* - Gorgeous pair!!  Don't you just love good deals?

*Loubie* - What a very fitting first pair.  Wear them with love!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

My first post in the Loubie forum ever, my Mad Marys just arrived!


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ oh my gosh! those are gorgeous!!! May I ask where you got those babies?


----------



## KlassicKouture

*dezy *and *sassy*!! I couldn't pass them up at that price!


Great MM's *caroule*!


----------



## Ilgin

Your MMs are gorgeous caroulemapoulen! You are one lucky lady!!


----------



## kett

Loubie - those are so dang cute!

caroulemapoulen - Mads! I love how sexy/cute/bad ass those shoes are. They mix it all so well. Congrats.

Indieana - I LOVE the multi-color Meree. I wanted the patent ones but I could never find them and so I went black. They fit TTS on me.


----------



## elfgirl

*phi *-- Yay! for fulfilling a long time style search. 

*Theren *-- The Delfins are lovely! A great summer shoe.

*LL *-- I hadn't made it down to your collection thread yet, so I've missed your gorgeous new buys!  I really like the blue on the Menorca.  It reminds me of the color of the ocean off of St. Thomas V.I.  Love the VPs, too!

*imma *-- The colorblock Bianca slings are so fun! Congrats!

*Batty *-- Congrats on your first CLs!

*Sarah *-- Your HP Pythons are TDF!  I'll have to go see the rest of the pics, too!

*archy *-- They do look a little big, but they should be workable with a footpetal?  They're very cute!

*erica *-- The python Rolando looks divine on you! 

*bambolina *-- Congrats on finding the EB Rolandos, finally!  They're beautiful.

*KK *-- LOVE the Moonbows!  They look fantastic!

*loubie *-- Love Pumps! This is the first time I've seen them modeled and they're so fun!  Congrats!

*caro *-- Mad Marys!


----------



## Theren

thank you thank you!


----------



## NZA

My Almeria wedges finally arrived!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

*bambolina*, you get an Amen and and Hallelujah for those shoes! Gorgeous!
*caroule*, i absolutely love your Mad Marys, and the black on black with the tights is a nice look! Welcome to the CL section of the forum!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

TwiggyStar said:


> ^ oh my gosh! those are gorgeous!!! May I ask where you got those babies?



Oh, of course! I got them of eBay, from a girl from New York.  I might have to let go of them though, it seems they're a bit too loose when I walk.  But I twisted my ankle a week ago, so I'll wait for it to heal up and then see how it works for me! 



KlassicKouture said:


> Great MM's *caroule*!





Ilgin said:


> Your MMs are gorgeous caroulemapoulen! You are one lucky lady!!





kett said:


> caroulemapoulen - Mads! I love how sexy/cute/bad ass those shoes are. They mix it all so well. Congrats.





elfgirl said:


> *caro *-- Mad Marys!



Ohh! You guys are so sweet, what a wild welcome. THANKS! :shame:



LaDoctorFutura said:


> *caroule*, i absolutely love your Mad Marys, and the black on black with the tights is a nice look! Welcome to the CL section of the forum!


 Thank you so much!  They're dark grey suede


----------



## Noegirl05

My long lost LOVE


----------



## elfgirl

Noegirl05 said:


> My long lost LOVE



*YAY!* 



I'm so glad you got them, Noe!  We need more modeling shots!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Noegirl05 said:


> My long lost LOVE



They look wonderful on you!!  Congrats!

Here's another (and better) picture of my Mad Marys


----------



## Theren

Caroul Those Mad Marys are so beautiful! If they ever need a vacation my home is always open for them :Wink: hehe!


----------



## clothingguru

*caroulemapoulen*: LOVE LOVE your mad's!
*NZA:* They look so good on you! perfect for summer! 
*Klassic:* lovely newbie's!!!!!! Look great on you!
*Bambolina*: they are so cute on you! love em! 
*Noe:* Lovely...i just love them!


----------



## ericanjensen

Noegirl05 said:


> My long lost LOVE


 
I want these so bad!  Where did you get them?

They look fantastic!!!


----------



## mira_uk

Indieana said:


> mira_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Kett*, all I can say is...  I keep thinking about the Mree 160's, I'm thinking I should 'think' no more
> 
> 
> The are amazing - I want them myself in the colour on my avatar but am yet to find them.. How do they fit?
> 
> Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea... I haven't found them in the uk! Might check out the boutique when I'm in London (And to get my greasy little claws on some Armony Boots!)
> 
> And OMG! Seriously, I wanted these sooo bad!
> *Caroulemapoulen *they melt my heart from sexiness!
> 
> 
> 
> caroulemapoulen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first post in the Loubie forum ever, my Mad Marys just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cts900

*Imma*: I know I already commented in your collection thread, but have to say again that they are both so amazing!
*Batty*: Congrats on such a pretty first pair.
*Sassy*: Python HPs are .
*archy*: They look perfect to me.  I want them!
*erica*: D-A-M-N! So sexy.
*bambolina*: Amen, indeed.  CL EB is unparalleled in its beauty.
*KK*: So pretty! Congrats!
*loubie*: I love the love pumps .
*caroul*: Perfection.  Period.
*NZA*: Those wedges are just perfect for the summer.
*Noe*: I already saw these beauties in your collection thread.  They are TDF on you.  So gorgeous.


----------



## TwiggyStar

*caroul* Those are amazing, such a gorgeous and hard to find pair! You have to keep them! Maybe try padding them?


----------



## KlassicKouture

They're here! They're here!!

Introducing, my official first pair (the Moonbows managed to be shipped faster)....the beautiful fuxia Very Croise! 











These pics don't do the color any justice! 

And thank you to *elfgirl CG & cts*!!


----------



## Theren

Klassic those are beautiful!`


----------



## Pursepushin

Love all these purchases, Ladies. I'm so behind in this thread. Isn't it funny that when the delivery guy shows up we're all wearing our jeans and casual outfits, but rather than change into something to go with our new gorgeous CLs, we just snap away no matter what we're wearing?! Not that some of these shoes don't go with jeans, but I think we're so excited to get them we don't care what we're wearing......take the photo and post it!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Noe*, those look amazing on you!

Thanks *Theren*! 

*Purse*, that is exactly what I did (after I wiped the shoes down on the inside LOL) I took the pic of my Moonbows in my pj's!


----------



## cts900

Aw,* KK*.  They are just beautiful.  I am so happy for you!


----------



## kett

They are beautiful Noe! I think the Greissimo is one of my favorite shoes of all time. Ever.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

clothingguru said:


> *caroulemapoulen*: LOVE LOVE your mad's!



Thank you so much! 



Theren said:


> Caroul Those Mad Marys are so beautiful! If they ever need a vacation my home is always open for them :Wink: hehe!



Thanks, Theren, I'll remember that.  



TwiggyStar said:


> *caroul* Those are amazing, such a gorgeous and hard to find pair! You have to keep them! Maybe try padding them?



Yes! i've haunted them forever!  And now they're here, I cannot believe it.
Yes, I should maybe try that, but I'm not sure I will be able to fit in anything  i'll have to see!



mira_uk said:


> And OMG! Seriously, I wanted these sooo bad!
> *Caroulemapoulen *they melt my heart from sexiness!



Thanks, Mira!! 



cts900 said:


> *caroul*: Perfection.  Period.



And thank you too! You're all so kind!


----------



## clothingguru

*klassic* they are gorgeous!!!!!!! yay!!!!! love the color!


----------



## Noegirl05

Thank you Ladies!!!

Erica~ I got them from the London Boutique... when I called they had a 39 available try that!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *cts* and *CG*!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

aww man this thread is  its so fast !

*Bambolina*- those are fierce! love love love
*loubie*- Congratulations on your first pair they are gorgeous did you notice it almost looks like it says "love" when your looking at them 
*klassickouture* - Beautiful ! especially the Fushia those are freakin smokinnnnnn
*nza*- those are freakin gorgeous
*Noegirl*- I love those I've been thinking about those but I am such a clutz I would ruin the white satin. They look AMAZING on your feet! seriously!  also your baby is so precious ! congratulations! don't you wish they made CL Booties for Babies?
*Caroul*-  I am speechless


----------



## BellaShoes

NOE!!! They are fantastic on you!!!!


----------



## ericanjensen

Patent Magenta Pigalle 120:


----------



## CMP86

^^ Gorgeous Erica! I'm not sure I could pull off 120's without a platform.


----------



## cts900

Gorgeous, *Erica*.  How do they feel?


----------



## ericanjensen

They feel good.  I actually prefer heels w/out a platform.

Thanks


----------



## archygirl

Thank you everyone!!! Now I have to hold off until the fall shoes are out...maybe?!


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, Erica, you need to go away for awhile; you're hurting me, Missy.
Stop showing off for just a little bit so I can recover.  Kidding......love you!





ericanjensen said:


> Patent Magenta Pigalle 120:


----------



## ericanjensen

Pursepushin said:


> OK, Erica, you need to go away for awhile; you're hurting me, Missy.
> Stop showing off for just a little bit so I can recover.  Kidding......love you!


 
Haha thanks!
I only have one more pair coming & then I'm done for a long time


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you, *adctd*!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thank you *elf* ,* dezy *, *phi*  ,* sassy *, *theren* ,* lilmiss *, *clothingguru* 

*bambolina* - WOW i love those 

*loubie* - OMGGGGGGGGGG WHERE THE HECK DID YOU FIND THEM ? i've been mourning the loss of the suede strass net-a-porter exclusive , is there much sizes left ?

*Erica* -  girl you're on a roll 

*adctd* - THANK YOU! gosh girl i would love to live in your closet , i showed dbf your closet he gave me the  look


*Mira* - They actually aren't too bad for the heel height , i havent worn them out yet . Only problem is like all of my slingbacks i have to get them shortened so they dont slip off 

*LL *- now pass those VP over ahahahah i've been eyeing them but 7 CL's in 5 weeks ..dbf is going to murder me if i buy more , congratssss


----------



## PANda_USC

*erican*, whoaaa those are fierce on you and the color is uh-mazing!


----------



## savvysgirl

*caroule*, congrats on the Mads. They look great. I love the look of mine with fishnets!! Welcome to the forum. 

*Noe*, i commented in your thread but again, they are fabulous on you!

Love the fuxia VC's *klassic*

The Pigalles look great on you *erica*. Congrats!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

savvysgirl said:


> *caroule*, congrats on the Mads. They look great. I love the look of mine with fishnets!! Welcome to the forum.



Thank you very much! I might have to try them out with fishnets then!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *Caroul*-  I am speechless



Thanks!


----------



## phiphi

*nza* - the wedges are adorable! perfect for summer!
gorgeous!! congrats *caroule*! you should try a heel grip or a foot petal if they are loose first..
another stunning pair *noe*! love the b/w greissimos.. le sigh.
fantastic pair *klassic*!! love the richness of the colour!
wow *erica* - you are on a roll!!! the magenta is gorgeous!


----------



## Indieana

Hi Ladies

Well I cant show you them yet but I have just had a price agreed on my first pair of CL's
The are the electric Blue Lapono's and I am sooooo excited
I know they are an old style but I have been trying to find them in the right size and colour since 2008!
i will post them up once they arrive.
Many thanks to JetSetGo and nillacobain for your advice and thoughts on authenticate these Cls!

Anna


----------



## Noegirl05

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> aww man this thread is  its so fast !
> 
> 
> *Noegirl*- I love those I've been thinking about those but I am such a clutz I would ruin the white satin. They look AMAZING on your feet! seriously!  also your baby is so precious ! congratulations! don't you wish they made CL Booties for Babies?





Thank you!!! Maybe I can ask if he will make a special pair for baby girl


----------



## nillacobain

Indieana said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well I cant show you them yet but I have just had a price agreed on my first pair of CL's
> The are the electric Blue Lapono's and I am sooooo excited
> I know they are an old style but I have been trying to find them in the right size and colour since 2008!
> i will post them up once they arrive.
> Many thanks to JetSetGo and nillacobain for your advice and thoughts on authenticate these Cls!
> 
> Anna


 
You're welcome! And congrats on your first CLs!


----------



## Indieana

Thank you!

Hopefully they will be the first of many!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

phiphi said:


> gorgeous!! congrats *caroule*! you should try a heel grip or a foot petal if they are loose first..
> !



Yes, maybe I should consider doing that! One of my feet is a bit swullen atm, since i twisted it some weeks ago, so that one is tight, but the other one is a bit loose.


----------



## savvysgirl

Indieana said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well I cant show you them yet but I have just had a price agreed on my first pair of CL's
> The are the electric Blue Lapono's and I am sooooo excited
> I know they are an old style but I have been trying to find them in the right size and colour since 2008!
> i will post them up once they arrive.
> Many thanks to JetSetGo and nillacobain for your advice and thoughts on authenticate these Cls!
> 
> Anna



Congrats on your first pair & welcome to the forum!


----------



## Indieana

Thanks Savvysgirl !


----------



## red soul

Hi Ladies (and gents if we have any on here)

I came across this forum after a trip to Paris where i fell in love with the most beautiful shoes i have ever seen.................  it turns out they were patent pigalles (120 straight heel) - They induced a very sexy drooling episode!! anyway in my search to look at them again i discovered this forum - I just want to say thank you to yous all - i have exams very soon and the only thing thats kept me happy/motivated is looking at your amazing shoes and outfits. I swear ive turned shades of green sometimes, you guys have impeccable taste. 

I'm hoping to purchase my first pair this summer (to celebrate end of exams!) and im so bloody excited!

anyway enough of me rambling - wishing yous all a lovely day.

x x x


----------



## karwood

Everybody, congratulations on all your fabulous purchases!


----------



## cl addict

I picked up these red pique cires at the sample sale yesterday. I have to admit i'm not a very bold person w/ my shoes normally (as can be seen by my current black/nude/python collection). We'll see if I keep them


----------



## alyssa08

they look sooo good on you, cl addict!! keep them! they look great with jeans. I need to be more bold, as well.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *NZA* I was thinking about getting those!  How high is the wedge?


----------



## cl addict

thanks alyssa! maybe this will be my breakthrough shoe  Up next, a pair of barbie pink ones!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*cl addict* - Love the red on you.  I say keep them...congrats!!


----------



## clothingguru

*cl addict:* they are hot! congrats !
*erica*: love those on you! love the color!


----------



## KlassicKouture

everyone!


----------



## iimewii

*CL Addict*- Love it!


----------



## cl addict

thank you all!!!!!!!! I was a little indifferent, but your admiration has encouraged me to stick it out and try and rock them


----------



## badbananagirl

Hello I new to this cl forum
this one of my last pairs of shoes


----------



## alyssa08

amazing, badbanana!! I adore them. welcome! modeling pics, please  I don't think we've seen anyone model these yet.


----------



## clothingguru

*badbananagirl:* WELCOME!!!!!! Gorgoeus pair! I was about to get those! YES plz...MODELING pics!!!


----------



## badbananagirl

Thank you girls I would post some modeling pics in my thread tomorrow


----------



## cts900

^^Looking forward to it.  They are incredible.


----------



## loubie

*sassyphoenix *- thanks! yes, i they make me feel so loved...

*kett *- thank you!

*elfgirl* - thanksss!!! really? are they the only pair here in TPF? i've been searching for other TPF-ers who got the same shoes, but i haven't found any... LOL 

*cts900* - thanks, who doesn't love the LOVE? tee hee 

*adctd2onlnshpng *- actually, it is saying the word LOVE... thanks!!!!

*immashoesaddict* - thanks!!!! i got them last month from the Louboutin store in nge ann city, singapore. they got lots of sizes when i was there and they were also available in nude color! Actually i wanted to buy something more casual black pumps like rolando or feticha for my first pair, but my parents spotted the LOVE pair and they said "you have to buy these or we won't buy you at all!" and so i end up buying these.. LOL


----------



## loubie

*caroulemapoulen *- your MM are fierceeee!!! super hawt!!!!!!!!!!!!

*ericanjensen *- your magenta pigalle are just too pretty! i love the colorrrr!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cl addict- *they look great!!!

*badbanana- *I love them!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

badbananagirl said:


> Hello I new to this cl forum
> this one of my last pairs of shoes





 I am speechless TDF


----------



## caroulemapoulen

loubie said:


> *caroulemapoulen *- your MM are fierceeee!!! super hawt!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *ericanjensen *- your magenta pigalle are just too pretty! i love the colorrrr!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## jooriargh

I am new here and thought I'd share my teeny collection!































I started buying CLs about 10 months ago. I hope to reach 25 pairs by my 25th birthday (for the record I just turned 20)


----------



## lilmissb

*Sassy* the HP looks divine!

*archy* they're GORGEOUS!

*erica* your python rolandos are pretty! The pigalles are FIERCE!

Congrats on the EB *bambolina!* 

*Klassic* they're awesome! Both pairs!

Congrats *loubie!*

*caroulemapoulen* they're gorgeous!

The almerias are stunning on you *NZA* and they've been on my list forever to get!

Oh *Noe!!!* Too gorgeous!

*cl addict* they look great on you!

WOW *badbananagirl* they're fabulous! Congrats 

Love your collection *jooriargh!!*


----------



## iimewii

*jooriargh*-I love your collection!


----------



## karwood

*claddict,* your red pique cires are fab!
*badbananagirl,* GORGEOUS!
*joor,* love your collection so far!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks, *lilmissb*!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*badbanana*, gorgeous!!

*joori*, you're on a roll!!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

*jooriargh*, nice collection! good luck on making your goal!


----------



## target5

Hello to everyone I'm new to this cl forum
this is my first pairs of shoes


----------



## cts900

^^Welcome, *target*.  Very sexy!
*jooriargh*: Great start to your collection!  I suspect you will be at 25 long before your 25th Birthday .


----------



## clothingguru

*jooriargh:* WELCOME!!!  Love your collection so much! 

*target5:* WELCOME!!!  Love the banana's on you!!!


----------



## kett

Man, I swear you don't check this thread for one day and there is an explosion of gorgeousness!

Badbananagirl - modeling shots! They are beautiful!

jooriargh - Great collection and good luck on reaching your goal! You have great taste.

Target - love the bananas - congrats


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*target- *congrats!!!!

*jooriargh- *gorgeous!!!!


----------



## target5

*clothingguru, kett, dezynrbaglaydee!*


----------



## hitchedinloubs

Can't sleep, so I thought I'd post some pics! 

I got my first three pairs in rapid succession - Nude Engins, Champagne AF 120s, then Nude Patent Declic 120s.  Since there are way better pics of the first two pairs, I thought I'd just add the Declics.

And in case anyone wanted to see the other pics, they are buried in a thread I started about the Engins here


----------



## Beaniebeans

Whoa! I never saw patent declics...and in nude??? NICE!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*cl addict* I am so jelly of your red pique cire!!!! I want pique cires so bad but just not at full price 

*badbanana* that is an stunning pair! welcome! 

*joori* your collection is starting out wonderful!

*hitched* WOW!!! I am lusting for nude patents. And to have them in the declic 120?!? Amazing!


----------



## jooriargh

thanks for all the lovely comments ladies! 

lilmissb I see your in Sydney....I am too! I get so excited when I come across sydney-ers because only you guys can feel my pain when it comes to the lack of CLs in our country!!

cts900 I sure hope so but better not let the bf know that it's in my plans


----------



## alyssa08

*hitched*, the nude declics are amazing!!! plus they go absolutely perfect with your skin tone. looks like a match made in shoe heaven 

here are my brown macarena wedges. they're soo cute but holy mother are they heavy. should I go up to a 40? the toe is really narrow and I feel like the length is just a hair away from being too small. tts 38.5 and these are a 39. (please excuse my legs, I'm getting them waxed soon )


----------



## surlygirl

*alyssa *- the wedges look great on you! how do they feel when you stand in them? does your foot move too close to the front edge of the shoe? is the width fine?


----------



## hitchedinloubs

*Beaniebean,* *ikaesmallz *& *alyssa08 - *Thank you so much!  I def feel so lucky to have them, and it was all thanks to *sara999* for posting about them!

*jooriargh* - Gorgeous start to your collection!


----------



## alyssa08

surly my toes just _barely_ hang off the edge when I stand and walk in them so I think sizing up would be best. might add a little extra width in the front too. do you have any wedges that only come in whole sizes? I'm wondering if the difference between a 39 and a 40 is a big jump.


----------



## surlygirl

alyssa08 said:


> surly my toes just _barely_ hang off the edge when I stand and walk in them so I think sizing up would be best. might add a little extra width in the front too. do you have any wedges that only come in whole sizes? I'm wondering if the difference between a 39 and a 40 is a big jump.



I do have wedges that only come in full sizes, and we are the same size. I would get the 40. The fit is a lot more forgiving in sandals, so I don't think they will be too big or long. I haven't tried on that style, but I usually size up in wedges. The only wedge that I could have worn a 39 is the Tigresse, but there would have been no room for error. And the 40 that I have, is not at all too big.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cts900

*hitched*: I think those are amazing.  Congrats!
*alyssa*: I think they are so cute, but in sandals I always think a little extra room is a good idea.  I like my heels snug and my sandals roomy.  Just one opinion.  I do not think you could go wrong either way.


----------



## wannaprada

Hello ladies! My first post in this forum.  My collection is small, but I'm slowly growing it, one shoe at a time.  Hope you enjoy!
Family shot:






Another family shot:


----------



## wannaprada

Solo shots:


----------



## alyssa08

thanks so much for you advice *surly* and *cts*  so helpful!

great collection, wanna! the ones in the middle/back seem like they'd look awesome on the foot.


----------



## cts900

^^ You got it, anytime .
Small_ish_, but fierce, *wanna*!  Those Pewter Lady Gres take my breath away.  Lovely collection!


----------



## wannaprada




----------



## wannaprada

And my first pair of VP I received a couple of days ago. I'm in love!


----------



## wannaprada

cts900 said:


> ^^ You got it, anytime .
> Small_ish_, but fierce, *wanna*! Those Pewter Lady Gres take my breath away. Lovely collection!


 
Thanks cts!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new shoes that Elle MacPherson made me buy, LOL!

They are so unbelievably comfy and soft!!!


----------



## cts900

^^I love them! Congrats .


----------



## cl addict

*hitched*, your declics are amazing. Where did you get them???


----------



## purseinsanity

cts900 said:


> ^^I love them! Congrats .



Thank you!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ooh *hitched* they look fantastic!

*wanda:* what an amazing collection!


----------



## LornaLou

So many pretty shoes


----------



## Luv n bags

My newest and hopefully last CL purchase:


----------



## cts900

Amazing *tiger*! I love them more and more each time I see them! They look stunning on you.


----------



## hitchedinloubs

*cts900* - Thank you so much!!

*wannaprada* - GORGEOUS, each and every one!

*purseinsanity* - Ooh I love them!  Such a nice punctuation point for any outfit!

*cl addict* - Thank you!  Mount St. boutique 

*Dukeprincess* - Thank ya kindly 

*LornaLou* - Thanks! 

*tigertrixie* - That color!  That skin!!  Exquisite!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Tiger*, the ostrich wedges are fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Alyssa*... love your wedges!

*wanna*... welcome! Love your pewter Lady Gres!

*purse*...fabulous flats!


----------



## kett

Tiger - those are amazing. Is that Ostrich? It looks so great.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *Tiger* I seriously love those wedges on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*tiger, *aren't they the best shoes!!  They are amazingly comfortable too.


----------



## phiphi

i can't keep up!! fab additions ladies!

*hitched* - your perfect nude! congrats!
they're really cute wedges *alyssa* - by heavy, do you mean that the straps dig in when you walk because of the weight of the wedge?
love your collection *wannaprada*!
those flats are beyond cute *purseinsanity*! 
*tiger* the petrols are just amazing on you! but it can't be your last CL purchase!!!


----------



## lolitablue

phiphi!! I agree!! So many fabulous additions!! Congrats, ladies on your precious buys!!

I am excited to report here that a pair that I have been eyeing for so long has finally arrived.  I have the most pleasant experience with the Seller and she was amazingly kind and a joy to deal with.

This may turn to be my ultimate favortie pair.  They are so comfortable and classic that I may just have to put my Simples to rest in the closet for a while! Now, I may want to venture into finding the other colors of this model!!

Luggage City, straight from LA!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the citys-another amazingly comfortable CL!! Congratulations.


----------



## surlygirl

so lovely, *lolita*! I still regret returning my Citys especially during the spring and summer! they are so comfy and go with just about everything! they look amazing on you ... wear them well!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you *rdgldy and surly*!! I got them at LITERALLY a steal! Considering that they are hard to find and that some of them are still selling on the bay for over $700.00!!!!  So happy and so excited to wear them soon!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Gorgeous shoes, ladies!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*tiger*, those are stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

hitchedinloubs said:


> *cts900* - Thank you so much!!
> 
> *wannaprada* - GORGEOUS, each and every one!
> 
> *purseinsanity* - Ooh I love them!  Such a nice punctuation point for any outfit!
> 
> *cl addict* - Thank you!  Mount St. boutique
> 
> *Dukeprincess* - Thank ya kindly
> 
> *LornaLou* - Thanks!
> 
> *tigertrixie* - That color!  That skin!!  Exquisite!



Thank you so much *hitched*!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> *Alyssa*... love your wedges!
> 
> *wanna*... welcome! Love your pewter Lady Gres!
> 
> *purse*...fabulous flats!



Thanks *Bella*!


----------



## purseinsanity

phiphi said:


> i can't keep up!! fab additions ladies!
> 
> *hitched* - your perfect nude! congrats!
> they're really cute wedges *alyssa* - by heavy, do you mean that the straps dig in when you walk because of the weight of the wedge?
> love your collection *wannaprada*!
> those flats are beyond cute *purseinsanity*!
> *tiger* the petrols are just amazing on you! but it can't be your last CL purchase!!!



  Thanks!!


----------



## purseinsanity

lolitablue said:


> phiphi!! I agree!! So many fabulous additions!! Congrats, ladies on your precious buys!!
> 
> I am excited to report here that a pair that I have been eyeing for so long has finally arrived.  I have the most pleasant experience with the Seller and she was amazingly kind and a joy to deal with.
> 
> This may turn to be my ultimate favortie pair.  They are so comfortable and classic that I may just have to put my Simples to rest in the closet for a while! Now, I may want to venture into finding the other colors of this model!!
> 
> Luggage City, straight from LA!!!



Those look AMAZING on you!


----------



## clothingguru

Man this thread moves fast!!! omg!!!! I cant keep up!!! 
i love every ones new buys! Congrats on the beautiful additions ladies!!!


----------



## sassyphoenix

clothingguru said:


> Man this thread moves fast!!! omg!!!! I cant keep up!!!
> i love every ones new buys! Congrats on the beautiful additions ladies!!!



I agree.  Great new purchases, ladies.  I love each and everyone of your CLs.

_Note to self, check this thread more often...moves so quickly_


----------



## cts900

*blue*: Already commented in your collection thread, but wanted to say again, wowza! They look made for your feet and legs!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Lolita*, the City looks fantastic on you! Great find!


----------



## Theren

Im trying to keep up as well but I am failing miserably!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new additions ladies!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I really enjoy seeing everyones new shoes!

Thanks for all the compliments - the shoes are a bit big, but I have padded them.  I'm all set for summer!


----------



## PANda_USC

*tiger*! My fellow tiger, meow!! Love that color and in ostrich? Divineeeeee!! A big congrats!!

*lolita*, congratulations! Those look perfect for summer!!


----------



## mrsb74

I dont comment very often but I love looking at everyones new shoes, brings a smile to my face cause i know how happy i am when i receive a brown box in the post


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Everyone 
I'm so sorry I haven't been able to check this thread it goes so fast ! and I don't have so much time with 2 toddlers and all, anyhow Congratulations on everyone's beautiful additions!!!  
I wanted to share these in case anyone is interested in the Madame Butterfly 150mm in the Anthacite Laminato & also the Black Kid Lady Peep 150mm.  I got them at Horatio


----------



## PANda_USC

*adcted*, they're gorgeous!!


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *adctd*! love them both on you, but that anthracite laminato is amazing!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Those Madame Butterfly shoes are so hot! I love them


----------



## ilovetoshop

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm so sorry I haven't been able to check this thread it goes so fast ! and I don't have so much time with 2 toddlers and all, anyhow Congratulations on everyone's beautiful additions!!!
> I wanted to share these in case anyone is interested in the Madame Butterfly 150mm in the Anthacite Laminato & also the Black Kid Lady Peep 150mm.  I got them at Horatio



Love the new additions! They look fab on you, Congrats!..Quick ?, Is the Lady Peep 150mm running tts? TIA


----------



## sassyphoenix

*adctd2onlnshpng* - I loveeeeeee the Madame Butterfly on you.  Yeah shoe twin.


----------



## DC-Cutie

While searching for something neutral for the spring/summer, I found them.  Here are my new babies:

Lady Sling 100 Cork


----------



## sassyphoenix

Very nice, DC-Cutie.  Great summer pair indeed!!


----------



## rdgldy

The cork lady slings are so cute for summer, *DC*!

*adctd,* I love both new additions.

My latest, python altadamas and lizard Miss Moneypennys -


----------



## clothingguru

*rdgldy:* WOW  i love the python AD's  love your new purchases! wow!

*dc*: Love the new purchase cutie!  They are perfect for the upcoming sunny weather! 

*adctd: *OMG OMG you GOT THE madame butterfly's!!!  YAY!!!!! they look so HOT on you! I want them even more now!!!!! And the lady peeps are so hot too! I love the madame butterfly in the black laminato!!!! But i still want them in the gold laminato!!!! Are they much taller than the bianca? I mean i know they are 150's but do they feel alot taller or *MAINLY look alot taller?* Because people already bug me about how high my heels are  BUT I WANT EM!


----------



## phiphi

*adctd* - the madame butterfly are gorgeous!
perfect for spring/summer *dc*!
*rdgldy* - love love love - cannot say that enough! they are stunning. 

and.. i just wanted to share these pink suede decolletes.


----------



## rdgldy

*phi,* they are beautiful.  You look great in them.


----------



## NANI1972

nm


----------



## compulsive

WHEW! You ladies are seriously bringing in the sexy shoes, *adcted*, *DC*, *rdgldy*, & *P*!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you fellow TPF friends!!! Congrats DC on the corks! I need some corks also ! Rdgldy ok I can't look at those AD's they are TDF 

the madame butterfly and lady peeps fit exactly my true CL size which is 39.5 they fit perfect exactly like my patent altadamas I wear size 39 in Bianca though. I also tried on 39 but no way not happening so go with your true CL size, they are pretty close in height to the Biancas the madame butterfly. The lady Peep however seems alot higher and makes me look way taller especially from the back view lol maybe because of the color and material vs the Laminito? I have to say that I don't think I can ever walk or do 160 mm because these 150mm's are kinda alot to handle lol.


----------



## NANI1972

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ic-shock-come-sea-my-new-addition-589684.html


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*adctd- *they are so gorgeous!!!

*dc- *so perfect for summer!!


*rdgldy- *stunning!!!!

*phi- *love the pink!

*nani- *I love them!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Phiphi:* Love the new addition! Perfect for summer! love the pink!!!

*Adctd*: thanks for the info love!!!!! xxx


----------



## SassySarah

rdgldy said:


> The cork lady slings are so cute for summer, *DC*!
> 
> *adctd,* I love both new additions.
> 
> My latest, python altadamas and lizard Miss Moneypennys -



OMG love the python ADs!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

These shoes are amazing, ladies! AMAZING!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

phiphi said:


> *adctd* - the madame butterfly are gorgeous!
> perfect for spring/summer *dc*!
> *rdgldy* - love love love - cannot say that enough! they are stunning.
> 
> and.. i just wanted to share these pink suede decolletes.




Thank you *phiphi 
*
I totally missed your new reveals so sorry i thought it was your signature/avitar . Those hot pink suede decolletes are show stoppers!!  perfect for summer . I need some color in my collection! :cry: 
Congrats!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you so much, *Ladies*  .  We all know the quest for a neutral shoe can be a mighty task, but when I saw it it was a no-brainer!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *rdgldy, vee, dezy, CG, addictd*!


----------



## NANI1972

*adctd* - Both additoins are beautiful and look fantastic on you!

*phi* - Can't go wrong with pink IMO, I love them!

*DC* - Perfect choice for summer!


----------



## brintee

*rdgldy*, I cant say enough how much I love your new additions! 
*p*, the Decs are sooooooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*adctd:* Those are some HOT shoes!

*rdgldy:* You know I am  all over my keyboard at your new additions!

*DC:* Perfect neutral for the summer!  Modeling pics please? 

*P:* I  the pink suede.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely Additions Ladies!!!


----------



## kett

adctd2onlnshpng - Those puppies are so sexy!

DC - Very fun, those will be such a great summer shoe

rdgldy - Python AND moneypenny!? Lucky, lucky girl


----------



## karwood

*target,* love your Bananas! Congrats on your first CL purchase!
*hitched,* your nude Declics look perfect on you!
*alyssa,* your Macarena are fab, but I agree with "wedge experts" going up in the size.
*wannaprada,* you have a very lovely collection!
*purse,* very cute flats.
*tiger,* those ostrich wedges look amazing on you! Perfect for the summer!
*lolita,* love your City! They look fab on you!
*adcdt,* your LP and MB are AH-MAZING! 
*DC,* perfect neutral for the summer!
*rdgldy,* Your MP and AD are absolutely gorgeous! Congrats on two truly fabulous pairs!
*phi,* love the delicious pink color!


----------



## Baggaholic

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Thank you fellow TPF friends!!! Congrats DC on the corks! I need some corks also ! Rdgldy ok I can't look at those AD's they are TDF
> 
> the madame butterfly and lady peeps fit exactly my true CL size which is 39.5 they fit perfect exactly like my patent altadamas I wear size 39 in Bianca though. I also tried on 39 but no way not happening so go with your true CL size, they are pretty close in height to the Biancas the madame butterfly. The lady Peep however seems alot higher and makes me look way taller especially from the back view lol maybe because of the color and material vs the Laminito? I have to say that I don't think I can ever walk or do 160 mm because these 150mm's are kinda alot to handle lol.



MOMMA!!  You can do 150 easy! You have HP AD and Bianca's you're good to go!


----------



## cts900

*adctd*: AH-mazing.  I am in love.
*DC*: Soooooooooo perfect for summer.  I have always loved the cork.
*rdgldy*: Again--your choices are incredible and your taste is impeccable.  
*phi*: PINK SUEDE???????!!!!!!!!???????!!!!!!! OMG.
*nani*: I think they are truly unique and beautiful.  

You ladies inspire me everyday.


----------



## Noegirl05

My Ornirons that took forever to get here but I have been searching for these for 2+years now...


----------



## cts900

^^ NOE!!!!!!!! Congrats mama!!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*noe*, they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *nani, B, duke, misty, kar, & cts*!! the pink is sooo pretty IRL! 
another great pair *noe*!! love it!


----------



## NANI1972

*cts*- Just wanted to let you know that I am envious of your Rastas. I was hoping (as many others) that I would be able to get them at the sale. So you are very lucky to have them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*noe- *they are so beautiful!!!


----------



## lolitablue

They made to me! My latest addition a chance from Heaven!!


----------



## rdgldy

Big thanks to *compulsive, adctd,  dezy, sassy, klassic, brin, duke, misty, kett, karwood, cts*
*noe,* I love the booties (and your non-CLs in your avatar)
*lolita*-your b/w greissimos are fabulous


----------



## PANda_USC

*lolita*, looking wonderful in your greissimos! Congratulations!


----------



## cts900

*NANI*: Thank you very, very much .  I still leave them on the counter just to stare.  I truly love them and I know that I am so lucky to have them.

*lolita*!!!!!!!!  The b/w greiss is stunning on you .  Congratulations shoe cousin!!!!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Congrats girlie on the greiss!! We are shoe twins...


----------



## clothingguru

Noe: congrats chicky!

Lolita: congrats! They look amazing on you! I love these so


----------



## purses & pugs

Been a very long time since I've in the CL forum now, I usually spend all my money on Balenciaga bags 
Just came back from a holiday and my BF was so sweet and bought me my dream CLs, Nude patent 85 pumps Abslolutely love them!


----------



## mira_uk

Oh wow some very gorgeous new additions!!!

*Adctd* some serious shoeage there girlie, soo gorgeous!

*Noe* Congrats, I'm annoyed at myself for not buying the Ornirons when I had the chance :| They're soo yummie!


----------



## Indieana

lolitablue said:


> They made to me! My latest addition a chance from Heaven!!


 

Love Love Love these shoes!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*noe* - glad you finally found the Ornirons.  Very nice!!
*lolita* - Congrats on finding the Greissimo, shoe cousin . They look gorgeous on you.
*purses* - Very nice staple CL.  You have a great BF.  Congrats!!


----------



## phiphi

congrats *lolita* on the greissimos. they are tptally ramen-worthy! 
you will get so much wear out of the nude patent *purses* - they are your perfect nude!


----------



## Tenley10

*lolita* - THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!! congrats!!


----------



## kett

Lolita - those are seriously the most gorgeous shoes.
Congrats Purses on the great staple.


----------



## Baggaholic

*Lolita* - Stunning! Congrats!!


----------



## surlygirl

finally! a few of my recent editions from the past few months!  I apologize in advance for the bad pics! 

first up, alti 160s - thanks to *Duke's *post in D & S!











next, fuxia satin bow-T dorcet











and another find that I absolutely love ... lace & leopard pony hair bridget!
















thanks for letting me share! have a few more to post that I got a while ago from Bluefly and then a surprise that I received today!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, ladies for your comments on my b/w greissimos!! 

*Surly*: seriously woman!!!!! Where do I start??????  Amazing!! Where are the modeling shots????

*purses*: love the Simples on you!!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*surlygirl* - There are no words !!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *lolita*! modeling shots to come ... *surly *needs a pedi! :shame:

thanks, *sassy*! I really do love them!

the pics should all be showing now ... forgot to watermark!


----------



## phiphi

dang *surly*!! those are fabulous and FIERCE!! love them all!


----------



## jeshika

great shoes, *purses*! what a sweet BF u have!

*surly*...  the altis and the bridgets are super fierce! congrats!! love the pink bow-t dorcets too! Modelling pics, pretty please?


----------



## sobe2009

*Lolita,* U know I love your new addition. It was meant to be
*Surly*, OMG!!! Modeling, please. Your additions are spectacular


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Lolita:* Gorgeous Greissimos!  You better hide them, they seem to be a popular shoe around here! 

*Surly:* FABULOUS new additions!  Those Bridgettes are FIRE!  

*P&P:* What a sweet DBF you have!  I wish mine would be me some CLs!


----------



## NANI1972

Lolita - Uhhhhh! I'm so jealous, congrats they are gor-geous.

Purses - Nudes are always a great choice, Congrats!

Surly - Excellent purchase. LOVE the Bridget, Me-wow!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks so much *phi, jeshika, sobe, Duke *and *NANI*!!! 

I promise modeling pics & a few other pairs, too!


----------



## lolitablue

phiphi said:


> congrats *lolita* on the greissimos. they are *tptally ramen-worthy*!
> you will get so much wear out of the nude patent *purses* - they are your perfect nude!


 
Guess, what I have for dinner last night????


----------



## Alice1979

*lolita*, the b/w Greissimos are beautiful and look amazing on you.

*P & P*, what a sweet BF you have and the nude simples are a true classic staple. Congrats!

*surly*, your new additions are absolutely gorgeous. Love the altis  The bow t's are stunning, and the bridgets are TDF.


----------



## purses & pugs

*sassyphoenix, phiphi, kett, lolitablue, jeshika, Dukeprincess, NANI1972 and Alice* - thank you so much for your sweet comments!! My BF has never bought me any CLs before so I was really surprised and very happy Love the nudes, they will lengthen the legs and look good with most outfits!

*surlygirl*, OMG what a great haul, can't wait for mod pics!


----------



## kett

Surly they are all amazing! I want every single one in my own collection. Congrats! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## clothingguru

*Purses & pugs*: the nude is gorgeous on you congrats!

*surly:* OMG ... Love all your latest acquisitions! wow!


----------



## surlygirl

*Alice*, *purses & pug*, *kett *and *clothingguru *... 

your comments are so sweet! 

*Alice *- the Bridgets have quickly become one of my favs! I heart them!


----------



## elfgirl

*Klassic *-- Love the Very Croise! The fuxia is a great color on you!
*erica *-- The Pigalle are killer! Congrats! 
*cl addict* -- The Pique Cires look great on you.  I hope you keep them!
*jooriargh *-- Thanks for sharing your collection! You have some really lovely pairs.
*hitched *-- Nude Declics! 
*alyssa *-- Love the Macarenas!
*wannaprada *-- Great collection! 
*purseinsanity *-- Awww! I love the new flats.  So cute!
*tigertrixie *-- St. Pierre in petrol. 
*lolita *-- Congrats on getting the Citys! And shoe twin!! Congrats on the B/W Greissimos!
*adctd *-- OMG, both pairs are TDF! 
*DC *-- Love the cork Lady Slings.  Those will be fantastic for summer!
*rdgldy *-- I am soooooo jealous of your Miss Moneypennys.  The ADs look fabulous on you, too!
*phi *-- LOVE!  That color is perfect against your skin tone!
*Noe *-- Ornirons are the coolest looking bootie! I'm glad you finally found a pair!
*p&p* -- What a sweet BF! The nudes look great on you!
*surly *-- Those Alti 160s are fierce! I'd love to see some modeling pics of the Bridgets.


----------



## elfgirl

Three of my CLs have been adopted out to other homes. 

But, with my spring cleaning came a reward...may I introduce, from the Fall 10 collection...



















And some modeling pics!


----------



## phiphi

omigosh *elf*! they are just stunning and you wear them beautifully!


----------



## NANI1972

Elf - I die! , Congrats they are Increible!


----------



## clothingguru

*ELF*: they are  spectacular! they look great on you! congrats!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow this thread updates so quickly!! Loving some of the new shoes


----------



## kett

Elf they are STUNNING! Well worth the trade I would say, and they look AMAZING on you.


----------



## rdgldy

*surly,* all these wonderful new additions-and more to come-I can't take the suspense.  You have been holding out on us!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*elf, *those pigalles......................seriously to die for!!!


----------



## kett

These arrived today... I love them SO much! I can't get enough of the Greissimo. I think I need a third pair now. I know I should be saving up for the fall shoes but none of them make my heart sing as much as the Greissimo does.






















Incidentally - this fills up my shoe cupboard... I think that means that I need to start a new one. My husband thinks it means I should be done.


----------



## rdgldy

*Kett,* they are stunning, and I love your cupboard.  You do need another one.


----------



## clothingguru

Those are gorgeous kett!!!! modeling pics please!!!!!! They are so dainty and pretty!


----------



## cts900

*surly*! Damn, girl .  You struck gold!  Each pair is breathtaking!
*elf*: I could not be happier for you, my friend .  Big, big congratulations!  You deserve such fashion riches.
*kett*: I know what you mean.  True beauty .  I cannot wait to see them on you.


----------



## mopritt

Kett- that pair is STUNNING! I love the shoe cabinet.. I would love to have on one day!! 

Got my second pair! Blue Gingham Menorca wedges!





(pardon my banged up legs!)


----------



## loubgirl

Hey everyone i finally got my new Louboutin thigh high boots but they dont fit does anyone have any experience with cobbler


----------



## Butterfly*

*Purses* - Never can go wrong with CLs nude patent! Congrats!
*
Surly* - What a haul! Alti 160s?!  The fuxia Dorset is so pretty and the leopard Bridgets are so fun! 

*elf* - O.M.G! Your watersnake pigalles are out of this world!!! I though my UHG was the silver specchio Pigalle (if I even wore Pigialles), but I kinda like these more! 

*kett* - We're shoe twins! I wasn't expecting the Greiss to be more of a dusty lav, but they're pretty nontheless! Love your pics, btw!

*mopritt* - Your Menorcas are too cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

HOLY CRAP *elf!*   I DIE!   breathtaking!

*Kett:* That blue is


----------



## clothingguru

*mopritt*: congrats on your second pair!!!! they're so cute!


----------



## sobe2009

*Purses: *Congrats on the nude!! you will wear them a lot, such a great color.
*Elf:* , they look fab on u. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Kett: *Very nice, love the greissimo and that color is so beautiful.
*Mopritt:* such a cute wedges, love the color.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

carlinha said:


> balenciaga - gorgeous!!!  definitely NOT your basic black!!!
> 
> i forgot to add my recent additions here...
> 
> black studded VPs


LOVE the studded pair!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*surly*, all three pairs are gorgeous!! Congratulations!

*purses*, the nudes look fab on you!

*elf*, those piggies are so fierce on you!!!

*kett*, the color is amazing! Now where are your modeling pics? ^_^

*mopritt*, your new wedges are so cute!


----------



## surlygirl

*elf *- thanks! I am working on the modeling pics. and WOW ... the black/silver watersnake mango is amazing! love them. thanks for sharing!
*rdgldy *- awww, thank you! I may have been holding out just a bit. and I'm too lazy to take pictures! 
*Panda *- thank you so much!!!
*kett *- beautiful color! love the greiss, too!

loving all the new shoes, ladies!


----------



## purses & pugs

This thread really moves fast! 
Thank you som much for your sweet comments *clothingguru, elfgirl, Butterfly, sobe2009 and PANda*

*elf*, wow those Pigalles are amazing!!! They look fantastic on you How are they to walk in? 120s with no platform must be hard to walk in I imagine, or maybe not? 

*kett*, love your Greissimos - the color is so pretty!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *phi*, *NANI*, *CG*, *kett*, *rdgldy*, *cts*, *Butterfly*, *Duke*, *sobe*, *PANda*, *surly *& *p&p*!   I'm so happy with them! They are TDF in person, guys. Seriously.  

*p&p* -- They're a lot easier than I thought they'd be! They're definitely easier than my Miss Clichy pumps, which are sort of my benchmark.

I didn't follow *Piggy*'s _*How To Size Your Piggies*_ formula and they're comfy in the toe box but already have some slippage on the heel.  But, I think I'm going to pad and stick with this size because with my feet on the wider side of medium width, I think that my toes would deform the toe box too much if I sized down.

*kett *-- Ooooh. I love my Greissimo and I keep thinking that the mule might be a nice thing to try... Congrats! They're gorgeous!  (And you totally need a new cabinet!)


----------



## immashoesaddict

ELF - HOLY CRAP THEY ARE ..speechless!!! I think defo pad them at least you'll have more "support"  does that mean you may need 36.5 for your future piggies?

p.s i recc'd 37 over 36.5 cos i was more concerned about the toe box


----------



## surlygirl

good morning! here are a few more that I haven't had a chance to post. I apologize in advance for the crappy pics and the lack of modeling pics!

Black/Pewter Josefa 







Pique Cire 140






and the new shoes on the block ... MC Damas Greissimo!!! 











I feel like Carmen Miranda in these shoes!


----------



## NANI1972

Surly- You are killing me with all of this awsome shoe candy. How on Earth did you find MC Damas Greissimo!!!? Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Surly* you have been holding out on us!  I am so happy you finally found your Josefas and Greissimos!


----------



## DC-Cutie

muey caliente - *Surly*


----------



## phiphi

i die *surly* i die!! they're fab!! congrats!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Surly* you have been on a roll girl!! beautiful new additions!!


----------



## elfgirl

immashoesaddict said:


> ELF - HOLY CRAP THEY ARE ..speechless!!! I think defo pad them at least you'll have more "support"  does that mean you may need 36.5 for your future piggies?
> 
> p.s i recc'd 37 over 36.5 cos i was more concerned about the toe box



No worries! My feet are a bit wide across the toes (but still in medium width range) so I think I need the 1/2 size up to keep the shoes from looking too deformed in the toe box when they stretch.  

Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## elfgirl

surlygirl said:


> good morning! here are a few more that I haven't had a chance to post. I apologize in advance for the crappy pics and the lack of modeling pics!
> 
> Black/Pewter Josefa
> 
> Pique Cire 140
> 
> and the new shoes on the block ... MC Damas Greissimo!!!
> 
> I feel like Carmen Miranda in these shoes!



*surly*, you are killing me with all the beautiful new shoes!  Yay, shoe cousin!


----------



## surlygirl

*NANI *- thank you! they were a gift!  but I know that NM, Footcandy and Barneys have some sizes still available. find them!!! so much more gorgeous in person!

*Duke *- no holdout! lol. just to lazy to take pics & post! I had almost given up on the Josefas, so I was very happy when they popped up on Bluefly. I was discount link & code stacking fool!

*DC *- gracias, chica!!! 

thanks, *phi*! I'm very content with my recent additions!!!

*misty *- thanks! maybe a little bit of a roll!

thank you, *elf*! the feeling is very much mutual!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*elfgirl* - Those metallic mango watersnake pigalles look freaking amazing on you!!

*Kett* - That colour is soooo yummy. Congrats!!

*Mopritt* - Perfect shoes for the summer.  Enjoy your wedges!!

*Surly* - Once again, perfection!!! Yay, shoe twin!!


----------



## surlygirl

merci, *sassy*! and yes, yay for shoe twins!!!


----------



## kett

*rdgldy & elfgirl *- thanks! I'll tell my husband that it is decided: I need another cabinet!
*clothingguru *- I'll take modeling pics on the weekend, I'm still trying to get my butt in gear to do a collection thread.
*cts900 *- I knew you would understand! You have the Greissimo bug too. I still swoon every time I see your profile pic.
*Mopritt* - thanks, love the menorca's! They look so cute in that color.
*Butterfly** - Yay shoe twins! I was actually worried that they would be closer to the lilac of the maggie and I wanted them to be very bright purple, so I was pleased with the color.
*PANda_USC* - Thanks (working on modeling pics). The Piggies in your pic are SO stunning!
*surlygirl *- thanks! I am crazy about your latest (partially because we are shoe twins on the Pique and Greissimo!)... the Josefa are so amazing! You've been busy!
*Dukeprincess, sobe2009, purses & pugs, sassyphoenix* -


----------



## LavenderIce

*surly*--I love it when you post.  Congrats on your haul!  You have some absolutely TDF styles.

*elf*--Congrats on your Pigalles!

*butterfly* and kett*--After scoring them from last week's private sale, I'm happy to be have the perfect lavender shoe along with you both.  Congrats *kett* on having another pair of a style that makes your heart sing.


----------



## clothingguru

*surly*......there's more?  holy crap woman!!!!!!!!!!!! I love them all!!!! i want those greissimo's


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, here you go with the ones with very big teeth! I've been having some hip problems, so it hurts me to sit for long periods, therefore, my reveals will be spread out over some days. Best I can do for right now.)
Presenting Very Jaws VP in black suede and white patent, 140mm


----------



## clothingguru

OH i love them!!!!!!!!! They are so funky!!!!! Congrats purse!!!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Very nice April.  Love the Very Jaws.  

Is that tiger print on your pedi?  Cute!


----------



## Pursepushin

Yes, Ma'am it is. Thanks!




Smoothoprter said:


> Very nice April. Love the Very Jaws.
> 
> Is that tiger print on your pedi? Cute!


----------



## NANI1972

Purse - Your Very Jaws are very nice! I like the ped too!


----------



## cts900

*kett*: Yup. I _TOTALLY_ get it!  I still swoon over my own avi too ().  True love 

*Purse*: They are fabulous on you.  Congratulations!


----------



## Michele

The Very Jaws are stunning.


----------



## purseinsanity

*Pursepushin'*, those are amazing!!!!


----------



## kett

LavenderIce said:


> *butterfly* and kett*--After scoring them from last week's private sale, I'm happy to be have the perfect lavender shoe along with you both.  Congrats *kett* on having another pair of a style that makes your heart sing.



Thank you, I'm so glad you snagged them up too! I wish I could have gotten them on sale, but oh well - I didn't want to risk missing them.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Surly*!!! Your latest additions are seriously fabulous!

*Lolita*... the Greissimo's look fantastic on you... what are the heels? 140mm?


----------



## BellaShoes

lolitablue said:


> Guess, what I have for dinner last night????



I would have enjoyed every last noodle for those beauties!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Carlinha*! You are ROCKIN those studded VP's ....HOT!

*Kett*, love your new purple suede beauties... and your case!


----------



## rdgldy

*purse*-so cute!!
*surly,* 3 outstanding pair-twins on the rasta greiss, cousins on the josephines/josefas and I adore the coussins and wish we were twins on these two.


----------



## BellaShoes

HOLY SMOKES *SURLY*!!!!!

You have been on a roll! Love your Josefa's and MC Greissimo's.... now, where are your modeling pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

*purse*, your very jaws are fantastic! Great pedi too!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## rdgldy

what a fabulous color*, bella*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *rdgldy*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*bella*!!  i am lovingggg that color!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lolita- *they are so hot!!

*purse- *congrats!!!! what a sweet BF!!!

*surly-  *AMAZING!!!

*Elf- *wow they are gorgeous!!!

*kett- *OMG I am so in love! I just pre-saled a pair at Shoe In, so we will be shoe twins!!! Wow I am even more excited about them now
Btw, my husband would have said the exact same thing lol

*mopritt- *so cute and perfect for summer!!

*purse- *so beautiful!

*bella- *wow the peacock color is gorgeous!!


----------



## Luv n bags

BellaShoes said:


>


 
Beathtaking!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG, so many great additions!!

Elf, those are stunningly gorgeous!! They look fabulous on you!! 

Kett, LOVE LOVE LOVE!! (also love your shoe closet and your decorating!)

Surly- you're killing me!! 

Moprit, I love the mencoras! Shoe cousins!  

Bella- GORGEOUS biancas, love that colour sooo much!!

Carla- the vps are fierce- they were made for your foot! perfection!

Purse- LOVE the black and white!! That's a gorgeous shoe


----------



## purseinsanity

There is no way to keep up with this thread!  So many amazing purchases!  Congrats ladies!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Bella* they are outrageously gorgeous!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

So many gorgeous  CL's! This is my first post in the forum. My only pair of CL shoes, I hope to add to my collection!


----------



## clothingguru

*it'sanaddiction*: WELCOME! They are gorgeous! They look great on you! Hanging around here...it will become a worse addiction for sure!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks clothingguru! I can't do a super high shoe, so that should limit me somewhat (I hope!).


----------



## surlygirl

*kett, Lav, clothingguru, Bella, rdgldy, dez, louboutinlawyer, purseinsanity* ... 

*kett *- seeing the piques on you and zoe saldana was instrumental in my acquiring them!  

*Lav *- miss you!  the Greiss mules are fabulous! can't wait to see them on you!

*rdgldy *- love being shoe twins with you!

*Bella *- modeling pics to come! the peacock Biancas are amazing! thanks for resolving the color mystery!

*pursepushin *- the very jaws are so cute! love them on you.

*it'sanaddiction *- those are gorgeous on you! love your pedi, too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *moshi, LL, dezy* and *CG*!



> Bella they are outrageously gorgeous!!! congrats!!!!



Thank you CG!! Isn't it amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome *itsanaddiction*! Fabulous flats, the color is prefect on you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

surlygirl said:


> good morning! here are a few more that I haven't had a chance to post. I apologize in advance for the crappy pics and the lack of modeling pics!
> 
> Black/Pewter Josefa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pique Cire 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new shoes on the block ... MC Damas Greissimo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like Carmen Miranda in these shoes!



ummm HOW DID I MISS ALL OF THESE!!!  congrats!!  love them all!!!  modeling pics please!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Surly*, I am really looking forward to seeing the Josefa! LOVE THEM!



> Bella - modeling pics to come! the peacock Biancas are amazing! thanks for resolving the color mystery!



Well you know *Surly*, that is why I HAD to get them.... to clear up the color mystery, completely self-less purchase :ninja:


----------



## mira_uk

*OMG!!! *Surly, you are one lucky, lucky girlie 
The Alti's, Bridget's, Josefa's & Pique Cire's are all GORGEOUS shoes...
I'm in love with Bridget the most!



surlygirl said:


> finally! a few of my recent editions from the past few months! I apologize in advance for the bad pics!
> 
> first up, alti 160s - thanks to *Duke's *post in D & S!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another find that I absolutely love ... lace & leopard pony hair bridget!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share! have a few more to post that I got a while ago from Bluefly and then a surprise that I received today!


 

*Bella *I feel more inspired by these than ever before!
Congrats on a fab pair girlie! 



BellaShoes said:


>


----------



## cts900

*surly*: You are KILLING me!  Huge congratulations on all three pairs.  I love that we are shoe twins and I cannot WAIT to see the modeling pics!  Yay !

*bella*: I know I already commented on these gorgeous Biancas in your collection thread...but, again, WOWZA!  I love, love, love the color.  

*it'sanaddiction*: Welcome to the CL addiction and congrats on a perfect summer shoe! I have always loved those and they look great on you!


----------



## surlygirl

*Bella *- we applaud your selfless purchase! 

*moshi *- thanks so much! I remember ordering the Josefas and Piques around the time of the last meetup! it seems like it was such a long time ago.

*mira *- thank you! I really love the Bridget ... very fun & comfy!

*cts *- shoe twins!  I can't believe how beautiful the multicolor damas is in person!


----------



## Pursepushin

Lovely purchases, Bella, Surlygirl and others. 
Ladies: Something is wrong with me. Everytime there is an event of any kind, I start thinking which CLs can I wear. OK, that's not the problem. The problem is at the last minute I kind of chicken out wearing them at all. What is wrong with me? I don't understand my reaction. Am I scared of looking stupid walking in them, or am I afraid I'll scuff them up? I really don't know. I think the shoes intimidate me a little. Has anyone else ever had this issue? Please share.


----------



## cts900

surlygirl said:


> *cts *- shoe twins!  I can't believe how beautiful the multicolor damas is in person!



I know!  It surprised me how gorgeous it was when I actually saw it in person.  I am so happy that you have them, *surly* .

*Purse*: I am a plus-size woman and it took me a long time to wear my (high-heeled) CLs out because I was afraid of looking stupid.  Once I did though, I never stopped.  I know there have been lots of conversations in the forum about hesitations to wear CLs and confidence seems to be key to successful outings.  I mean, heck, why have 'em if you don't wear 'em?


----------



## burberryprncess

Pursepushin said:


> OK, here you go with the ones with very big teeth! I've been having some hip problems, so it hurts me to sit for long periods, therefore, my reveals will be spread out over some days. Best I can do for right now.)
> Presenting Very Jaws VP in black suede and white patent, 140mm




April, Very Jaws is Stunning!  Is that the official name?


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Thanks CTS.  I guess I'm lacking confidence in wearing them - and other HIgh heels - so I find an excuse to not wear them. I wore two different pairs when my DH and I were in a hotel (walking from room to dining area), and when I saw how I was walking in the mirror, I just looked stupid. So now I'm kind of chicken to trust myself outside the house in the shoes. I'll get there, just takes time.


----------



## Pursepushin

Yes, VERY JAWS is the exact name. I got 'em at NAP.



burberryprncess said:


> April, Very Jaws is Stunning! Is that the official name?


----------



## burberryprncess

Pursepushin said:


> Lovely purchases, Bella, Surlygirl and others.
> Ladies: Something is wrong with me. Everytime there is an event of any kind, I start thinking which CLs can I wear. OK, that's not the problem. The problem is at the last minute I kind of chicken out wearing them at all. What is wrong with me? I don't understand my reaction. Am I scared of looking stupid walking in them, or am I afraid I'll scuff them up? I really don't know. I think the shoes intimidate me a little. Has anyone else ever had this issue? Please share.




If it makes you feel better, I buy expensive shoes for display only, LOL.  I wear the cheapies.


----------



## kett

*Pursepushin* - It does take time - confidence is so important and impossible to fake. I'm a plus-sized girl too and when I first gained the weight I stopped wearing my shoes because I lost all confidence in myself. I figured I just looked dumb. It took me a while to find my confidence again. Just keep at it and it will come!

Thanks* Bella* - The peacock Bianca... OMG! GORGEOUS

*dezynrbaglaydee* - yay another shoe twin! I seriously love them, which is weird since I didn't really fall for them at first. I hope you love yours just as much.
*
louboutinlawyer* - thank you very much!

*it'sanaddiction* - congrats! They look great on you (love the toenail color, too!)

*surlygirl* - haha, that's probably the only time I will ever be in the same category as Zoe Saldana, but that's awesome! Glad to help enable. :devil:


----------



## cts900

Pursepushin said:


> /\ Thanks CTS.  I guess I'm lacking confidence in wearing them - and other HIgh heels - so I find an excuse to not wear them. I wore two different pairs when my DH and I were in a hotel (walking from room to dining area), and when I saw how I was walking in the mirror, I just looked stupid. So now I'm kind of chicken to trust myself outside the house in the shoes. I'll get there, just takes time.



*Purse*!  I have seen you, woman, and I guarantee that you _do not look stupid_.  

I am with * kett*.  You will get there!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Kett*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*it'sanaddiction- *welcome! congrats on such a great pair of flats!


----------



## Ilgin

My latest addition; Feticha 120 - Cramberry


----------



## cindy74

wow the color is amazing


----------



## cts900

Congrats, *Ilgin*. I looooooove cramberry!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Agreed Cramberry is fabulous!  Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, spectacular color! Congrats....


----------



## NANI1972

*Ilgin*- yummy foot candy, congrats!


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous! cramberry is such a beautiful colour!


----------



## LornaLou

I love cramberry, it's my favourite patent! They are so pretty 

I love the peacock patents too, the colour is beautiful and the jaws shoes, hot!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Ilgin- *what a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## kett

Oh Ilgin they are so pretty! That color is amazing.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks everyone! All these shoes are just gorgeous


----------



## AspenMai

hmm haven't posted in awhile...
but I will soon - my small collection has kinda grown...
everyone's new additions are just wonderful - congrats !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Thanks so much everyone! I loveee cramberry!

*Aspen:* love ur Loubi closet,very organized with all the pics attached to the boxes...


----------



## Pursepushin

Trying to post all my new purchases to show you all. These are the Metal Patent Oxblood


----------



## Pursepushin

This was an ebay find: Joli Noeud Dorcet Bow Shoes


----------



## Pursepushin

These are the Glitter Ron Rons in Turquoise:


----------



## Pursepushin

New Simples in black patent:


----------



## Pursepushin

Lady Lynch Glitter in Anthracite, an ebay score:


----------



## Dukeprincess

*pursepushin*   What a haul!   them all!


----------



## Pursepushin

Fifi here:


----------



## Pursepushin

Nude Patent Engins:


----------



## Pursepushin

Blue Suede Biancas, 140mm:


----------



## Pursepushin

Ebay score: VP started out as rose gold and dyed to gold:


----------



## Pursepushin

Gazelle in coral and black flats:





no modeling photos, they're flats.


----------



## Pursepushin

OK that's pretty much it. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## gymangel812

wow amazing haul, Pursepushin! love the turq glitter ronrons, i really want a pair. love the lady lynch too


----------



## purses & pugs

*Pursepushin*, OMG what a great haul!!! I'm speechless! Love all your new pairs, many congrats


----------



## lilflobowl

amazing haul *Pursepushin*! Love the glitters and the nude Engins the most!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*purse* - amazing haul!! i think you need a collection thread!!


----------



## Pursepushin

I think you're right. I'll work on that ASAP. Thanks everyone.




moshi_moshi said:


> *purse* - amazing haul!! i think you need a collection thread!!


----------



## clothingguru

*AspenMai:* Lets open those boxes!!!! 
*Ilgin:* Love the new additions!!!!
*purse:* ARE YOU KIDDING ME GIRL????? how many is that now?!!!!!! You have more than me! congrats!


----------



## cts900

*PURSE*!!!!!  Get a collection thread going, woman.  Amazing, TDF, gorgeous, stunning haul.  Wear them _every_day!


----------



## LornaLou

*Pursepushin* OMG! You have so many hot shoes!!!! I love the glitters and the silver fifi, how high are the fifi? I'm after them but I don't know if they come in different heights


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Aspen- *you need to open those boxes!!!

*purse- *OMG!!!! I dont even know where to begin! love them all!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy Louboutin *Purse*!!! What a haul!

Gheezzzz.... let's see, love the oxblood VP's, the mini glitter ron ron, black simple 100 are always fab (shoe twin!) and the blue suede Bianca.... I have no words.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ummmm, couldn't help myself, pranced about in my Bianca's tonight 

ENCORE! *Bianca in Metallic Peacock Patent 140mm*


----------



## indi3r4

^ gorgeous bella!! i'm sooooo tempted to call Miami.. just to check.. 

purse,   amazing amazing amazing!! i love that oxblood vp, that nude engins, and the glitters!! i second that collection thread idea..


----------



## rdgldy

*bella'*s gorgeous biancas are on netaporter now too.


----------



## jeshika

*Purse*...  what great additions!!! congrats!!!  the ladies are right! u need your own collection thread!

and *Bella*... those shoes are DIVINE on you!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you indi, rdgldy (yes, NAP, Miami and Saks!!) and jeshika!


----------



## SassySarah

OMG Purse have the credit cards been calling your husband anymore to verify charges???  Amazing new additions!


----------



## Luv n bags

Purse, OMG...I love your oxbloods!  And all your new additions.


----------



## clothingguru

*Bella*: they look STUNNING on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

I LOVE this metal color; just gorgeous and looks so lovely on your feet & legs!




BellaShoes said:


> Ummmm, couldn't help myself, pranced about in my Bianca's tonight
> 
> ENCORE! *Bianca in Metallic Peacock Patent 140mm*


----------



## Pursepushin

They are 100 mm height.




LornaLou said:


> *Pursepushin* OMG! You have so many hot shoes!!!! I love the glitters and the silver fifi, how high are the fifi? I'm after them but I don't know if they come in different heights


----------



## Eimii

My Bloody Mary's arrived  A week late! But hey ho...
My proper camera is bust so I all I have is crappy Iphone pics.. will post more when I get a new camera! 
Just one thing though, the style on the box is Bridget Strass 140 Lace Bouque, which these are obviously not.. I don't really doubt the authenticity of the shoes (they are from eBay however) but this seems really strange..
Anyway 
Please excuse my awfully pale legs!




taking pride of place near some of my other shoes


----------



## mira_uk

Ugh!
I love these, I really really love these! 
Bella they are just gorgeous!



BellaShoes said:


> Ummmm, couldn't help myself, pranced about in my Bianca's tonight
> 
> ENCORE! *Bianca in Metallic Peacock Patent 140mm*


----------



## cindy74

bella those are tdf !!!! Im so i love whit the color .


----------



## cts900

Congrats, *Eimii*!
Ah, *bella*.....


----------



## clothingguru

*EiMii:* Congrats!  They look great on you!


----------



## kett

EiMii - they are so hot! Congrats.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *once again STUNNING!!!

*Eimii- *beautiful congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *mira, purse, CG* and *cts*!!!

*EiMii*... great new addition!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *dezy*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Pre-Fall 2010
Dark Grey Flannel Bianca 140mm
*
Without further ado.....











On a late Summer/Pre Fall Night...bare legs or tights 






Fall into Winter paired with Graham and Spencer Leather Leggings...


----------



## Pursepushin

Smashing as always! However, I personally think you have ENOUGH shoes now, Missy, and I'm officially jealous! We always want MORE don't we girls?!
OK, I want the leggings; I LOVE leggings! I read somewhere that you shouldn't wear high heels with leggings if you're over like 30 or something. I'm way past 30 so crap on that. I read that in Bizarre Magazine.





BellaShoes said:


> *Pre-Fall 2010*
> *Dark Grey Flannel Bianca 140mm*
> 
> Without further ado.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a late Summer/Pre Fall Night...bare legs or tights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall into Winter paired with Graham and Spencer Leather Leggings...


----------



## mal

*Bella*, I love these on you!


----------



## cts900

*Bella*!  The grey flannel is my very favorite material for the season.  I love them so, so, so, so, so much!


----------



## clothingguru

*Bella.*..OMG they are hot! I love them! how many bianca's do you have now? Im guessing its your fav style! CONGRATS!


----------



## rdgldy

*Bella, *the grey flannel is fantastic!!


----------



## karwood

WOW! You ladies have been busy....

*noe,* your booties rock!
*lolita,* love your B&W Greis, shoe twin!
*P&P,* your nudes look perfect on you!
*surly,* holy cow! what a haul! love your altis, bridget, bow t's, Josefa, Pique C and Greis!
*elf,* truly stunning!
*kett,* love your Greis! The color soooo pretty! Also, love your shoe display!
*mopritt,* cute wedges!
*purse,* WOWZA! You have been very busy. Love all your new additions! COngrats!
*it'sanaddiction,* Welcome TPF!! Your CLs are cute!
*bella,* As I posted before, your peacock Biancas are far more fabulous than I imagined, the color is truly divine! Also, love the flannel Biancas, truly a perfect hue for the fall!
*llgin,* your cramberry Fetichas are very lovely!
*eimee,* your BM are totally fabulous!


These are my latest..... *Purple Patent Leather Biancas*







and my* Black and White Satin Striped Armadillos*...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^


----------



## BellaShoes

*KARWOOD*!!!! Your Biancas came!! Congrats, they look fab on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *purse, mal, cts, CG, rdgldy* and *karwood*! 

Being that it isn't even officially Summer, these will be tucked safely away until Fall... but I love them so...

Can you imagine them with a pencil skirt, textured tights... heaven!


----------



## cts900

*Kar*...That purple is incredible.  The deep saturation makes me giddy with delight.  I love them and, of course, armadillos are just gorgeous.  You wear them both beautifully.

*Bella*....  Is it fall yet?


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood-*two absolute beauties!  The purple is to die for, and the b/w armadillos are so priceless.


----------



## clothingguru

Love them *KAR*! What a gorgeous purple!


----------



## Luv n bags

Ladies, you are killing me with all of these beautiful Biancas!


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> *Kar*...That purple is incredible.  The deep saturation makes me giddy with delight.  I love them and, of course, armadillos are just gorgeous.  You wear them both beautifully.
> 
> *Bella*....  Is it fall yet?



4 months and counting.....


----------



## lilmissb

I've missed out on so much ladies and sorry I can't name you all personally this time round! You all have some fabulous shoes and I must say that *surly* you've been holding out on us! Congrats to all! Loving the biancas, greissimos, watersnake and purple


----------



## LornaLou

All of these Bianca's are gorgeous!! It makes me wish I could walk in them


----------



## po0hping

Ordered Monday morning and arrived this afternoon
I'm really sorry for the incredibly crappy pics, I had to used photo booth b/c I misplaced my camera.  As many of the ladies here know, the color is to die for.  I've hated this style for a long time, but it has finally won me over.

Peacock Biancas
They felt tight in the toe box so I asked for a RTA on NAP, but after 2 try-ons they've stretched already, both toe box and in the heel.  So they stay


----------



## LornaLou

Po0ping they are so pretty! I'm really falling in love with Peacock


----------



## clothingguru

*po0ping *they are AMAZING! im getting attached to this gorgeous peacock color!


----------



## babysweetums

its raining biancas around here lol! they are fabulous ladies!!


----------



## cts900

Beautiful, *po0hping*. Congratulations!


----------



## Pursepushin

*Karwood:* I'm a purple freak! Thanks for showing us the "goods"!!
*Po0phing:* Love this color; looks great on you.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

po0phing those are stunning!


----------



## MissPrivé

*po0hping* Congrats, they're gorgeous!! We're shoe twins...


----------



## CelticLuv

My macarena's came yesterday (purchased for a steal from *bay)! They are definitely a "heavier" shoe.
Sorry for the quality of the pictures, I took them with my phone.


----------



## NANI1972

*Celtic*- Those are so adorable on you, I luv 'em. How is the comfort level, are they hard to walk in?


----------



## CelticLuv

Thanks *Nani*! Comfort level is good. I have to admit that when I initially put them on (put the buckle in the 3rd notch) I was like "there is NO way I can walk in these". I was practically slipping out of them. When I buckled it on the 4th and final notch, all was good and I could walk 
They're still going to take some getting used to b/c they don't have a wide base like other wedges so it's almost like walking in heels....almost! The insole is comfortable but I believe the sole and bottom of the shoe gets narrower.  LOVE them though!
As far as sizing, definitely size up. I'm a 35 in CL's. The Macarena's are a 36 but fit perfect.


----------



## Ilgin

In his interview with NAP, Msr. was sayin' something like "shoes undressing women"... I know exactly what he means now!! Those are hotness *Celtic*, congrats!!


----------



## Tenley10

Celtic - So cute!! Perfect summer shoe!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Celtic:* They are hot! congrats !!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Everyone! just popping in real quick to say Hi and wow look at all these beautiful new reveals I love that Peacock Bianca!!! and the Macarenas!  Congratulations to Everyone! I also got a few new reveals myself but I don't have time to post them yet so busy busy busy But heres a sneak peak will try to get the rest up tonight! also I wanted to say thank you to everyone who commented on my Madame Butterfly also from 2 weeks ago 

here's my 2 year old messin around in my new Barbie Biancas sneak peak only more to come later!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

Thank you *Ilgin, Tenley10* and *CG*!! 

I also just bought a pair that I've been searching high and low for (hint: it's nude and skinny!) that I am SUPER excited about! I should be able to reveal them next week!


----------



## cts900

Love them, *Celtic*!
That is adorable, *adctd*.  My babies do the same thing and it kills me every time.


----------



## jeshika

*celtic*, they look so great on you!!!! congrats! perfect for the summer!


----------



## clothingguru

*adctd:* sooo CUTE!!!!!!!! she is adorable ...i wanna see more of these beauties!!!!


----------



## sobe2009

*adctd2: *Baby in Loubies, those are the best pics!!!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*pursepushin* - Wow, Wow, Wow...great haul.  My favs are the turquoise Ron Rons. Enjoy them all!!

*Bella* - Again, loving that peacock colour...oh and grey flannel too.  Wowsers!!!

*it'sanaddiction* - Welcome to your new addiction and congrats on your first pair.

*llgin* - I just adore this colour...fantastic buy!!

*Aspen* - Your shoe closet is so well organized.  Love it!!!

*Eimii* - Congrats on your nude Bloody Mary.  They look nice on your feet!!

*Karwood* - purple patent Bianca.  Enjoy both purchases!!!

*po0hping* - Those look so pretty on you.  Congrats!!

*Celticluv* - Those macarena's are the perfect summer sandals.  

*adctd2onlnshpng* - Cute photo.  Loving the Barbie pink Bianca.


----------



## BagsR4Me

I know that these are from *WAY* back, but I've been wanting them for so long. I can't believe I finally have them!! 

Here are my new Burgundy Glittart VPs


----------



## cts900

^^Beautiful....


----------



## BellaShoes

*celtic*, love the wedges!

*po0phing*! I am happy to see others jumping on the Peacock wagon... I love mine!


----------



## BellaShoes

*adtcd*... LOVE THEM!!! But I think she could have sized down on the biancas 

*BR4M*!! Nice to 'see' you back for a visit! Love your glittarts... much coveted!


----------



## BagsR4Me

cts900 said:


> ^^Beautiful....





BellaShoes said:


> *BR4M*!! Nice to 'see' you back for a visit! Love your glittarts... much coveted!



Thank you so much, *cts900* & *BellaShoes*!!  *Bella*, I definitely have to visit every now and then. I miss my CL girls!


----------



## Pursepushin

I love the Glittart shoes and RED is one of my fav colors, being an Aries as I am, I these. Thanks for sharing the photos.




BagsR4Me said:


> I know that these are from *WAY* back, but I've been wanting them for so long. I can't believe I finally have them!!
> 
> Here are my new Burgundy Glittart VPs


----------



## rdgldy

I love the burgundy glittart.  I have the ronrons, but I really love the VPs.


----------



## clothingguru

*Bagsr4me:* they are gorgeous!!!! congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*po0hing- *gorgeous!!!

*celtic- *what a great find!!!

*adctd- *soooo cute!!!

*bagsr4me- *beautiful!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*poohping*, gorgeous color!

*celtic*, fab summer shoes!

*adctd *, love your new bianca(s), eheheh

*bagsr4me*, those shoes are simply stunning! I love the shimmer. Congrats!


----------



## iimewii

*BagsR4Me*-Love your GLittart VP.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thank you so much *Pursepushin*, *rdgldy*, *clothingguru*, *dezynrbaglaydee*,   *PANda_USC*, & *iimewii*!!


----------



## Learned HandBag

I just bought the peacock Biancas! more when they arrive next week!


----------



## clothingguru

^ YAY !!! cant wait to see then learnedhandbag!


----------



## jeshika

CelticLuv said:


> My macarena's came yesterday (purchased for a steal from *bay)! They are definitely a "heavier" shoe.
> Sorry for the quality of the pictures, I took them with my phone.



 these babies on you! how do u like them? i just presold them at barneys... are they super heavy? hmmm....


----------



## mira_uk

Ladies...
So many fabulous shoes!!!

I'm NEEDING Bianca's after all those pics


----------



## Learned HandBag

cts900 said:


> *Bella*!  The grey flannel is my very favorite material for the season.  I love them so, so, so, so, so much!



Loving the flannel! I want the boots in flannel.


----------



## BellaShoes

Learned HandBag said:


> Loving the flannel! I want the boots in flannel.



Thank you!!!  Is it Fall yet?


----------



## SassySarah

I love the Peacock color but am not sure if I can rock the Biancas. Does anyone know of another style the peacock comes in or seen anywhere?  TIA!


----------



## cts900

*Sassy*, the peacock color has been around for awhile and I have seen it in suede on a Declic (one of my HGs) and in laminato on a Simple.  BUT the gorgeous metallic patent on the new Biancas I know are in the lower heeled Prorata and New Simple .  I am sure there are plenty others but those are the only ones that I know of myself. HTH 

P.S. Of _course_ you can rock the Biancas!


----------



## alyssa08

jeshika said:


> these babies on you! how do u like them? i just presold them at barneys... are they super heavy? hmmm....


 
I have them and they are pretty heavy. a snug fit helps make them easier to walk in though.


----------



## jeshika

alyssa08 said:


> I have them and they are pretty heavy. a snug fit helps make them easier to walk in though.



thanks *alyssa08*! i will give them a try when i receive them...


----------



## BellaShoes

Learned HandBag said:


> I just bought the peacock Biancas! more when they arrive next week!



Congrats


----------



## iimewii

Finally received the peacock Bianca. but not sure how it will look at my skin tone.............


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*iimewii- *omg they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

They look great with your skintone.  The color is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ilgin

They look AMAZING *iimewii*! Perfect fit! Beautiful with your skintone!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*iimewi:* The Biancas are perfect on your skintone.


----------



## iimewii

*dezynrbaglaydee, rdgldy, Ilgin, Dukeprincess*, THank you very much on the encourgement!! I think I might keep them.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*iimewii*, those are gorgeous! They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## jeshika

*iimewii*, i think they look fabulous! keep 'em!


----------



## clothingguru

Congrats lime!!!!! They look spectacular on you!!!!!


----------



## cindy74

they look stunning lime keepers for sure


----------



## NANI1972

iimewii - The Biancas look fab on you, such a great color!!!


----------



## strsusc

They look FABULOUS on you!  A must keep!!!  

I hope mine (on their way) look half as good as yours do on you, then we can be shoe twins!


----------



## inspiredgem

Stunning!  I am so loving the peacock Biancas!


----------



## sobe2009

*iimewii:* Beautiful color and I  Biancas
*Celtic*: Perfect Summer shoe and look fantastic on you.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*iimewii *, keep Keep KEEP!!

Love the color!


----------



## cts900

They are _gorgeous_ on you, *iimewii*.  Keep, keep, keep!!!


----------



## iimewii

I will keep them. Thanks everyone!! It is starting to grow on me!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

Yay!! *iimewii* I'm glad that you keep them.


----------



## iimewii

Im glad tooo. Love the color!!!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

Here's my new addiction. I went to Saks for Pre-sale nothing really catch my eyes at all. Then i saw this pair and let say nobody stand between me and these shoes.  

the Grape Purple Ron Ron:


----------



## cts900

^^One of my favorite CL color/material/style combos EVER!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*biggirlloveshoe*: they are gorgeous!!!! love the color! congrats!


----------



## iimewii

*Biggirlloveshoe*-OMG I love that Purple Ron Ron!!! We live in NYC. We need to go shoe shopping one of these days!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*biggirl*, those ronrons are amazing!!  I think I will need them to be my fall purchase.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

iimewii, those are GOREGOUS. Definitely keepers!!! 

Biggirl, LOVE the purple!!


----------



## mal

gorgeous purple, *biggirl *


----------



## lulabee

Biggirlloveshoe said:


> Here's my new addiction. I went to Saks for Pre-sale nothing really catch my eyes at all. Then i saw this pair and let say nobody stand between me and these shoes.
> 
> the Grape Purple Ron Ron:


 Beautiful color! They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Those are so pretty, *Biggirl*!!


----------



## kett

Such a cute shoe biggirl - congrats on the snag!


----------



## lolitablue

Love that purple on you, *biggirl*!!! Amazing!!


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous *biggirl*! What a fabulous color!! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

Well....I know I told my DH that I would stay away from sales, but....

...I did not technically _buy_ these as they are from my mom who was never wearing them so now they are in my closet on "indefinite loan":

*Zebra Pony Hair Tigresse Espadrille*











These I _did_ break my ban for because I just could not resist:

*Nude Nappa/Grosgrain Rosella Flat.*  I  them.


----------



## Pursepushin

Love the purple Ron Rons and the Zebra and Nuddies....you guys rock 'em!


----------



## jeshika

*cts* i LOVE    your new additions!!!! we are tigresse twins! 

i got so sick of studying for my exam, i took a picture of my candy pumps that i wore to work today. it made me happy.  apologies for the crappy BB pic!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *purse* and *jesh*!  
*jesh* (aka shoe twin )....I adore the candy pumps.  I could ever pull them off, but I think they are incredible on you!


----------



## NANI1972

cts- Love the Tigresse and the Rosella look very comfy, congrats!

jeshika- Cute pumps!


----------



## iimewii

*jeshika*- Love your candy Pump!

*cts900*-lOve your new purchases!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *cts*! btw, we are twins in another pair.... i just got the shipping notification!!! 

thank you, *iimewii* and *NANI*! I  them!!! they are only 85... so i get away with wearing them to the office. heehee


----------



## cts900

^^Can't wait to see.....


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

Ladies thank you for your compliments.

*louboutinlawyer, mal, lulabee, KlassicKouture, kett, Ilgin, Pursepushin, clothingguru*

cts900: WoW!! you are so lucky that you and you mom wear the same size. The Tigresse Espadrille is just what you need in the summer. Rosella Flat are just to cute to resist, aren't they? I wish I could wear them and the will look cute on my feet like your:shame:

iimewii: Absolutely!! we should go shoes shopping together. PM me when is you available.

rdgldy: Yes!! you NEED them in your collection. The color is even more pretty IRL. BTW when do I get the honor to see your mint green VP?

lolitablue: Thank you!! but I still pinning after that Fuchsia Yolanda 

jeshika: I did the same when I bore at work too. LOL Sometime my coworkers would walk pass by and give me the look that said "this girl is out of her mind."


----------



## cts900

*Biggirl*, thanks love.  My mom's foot is a teensy bit shorter but also a tiny bit wider than mine, so we have always been able swap shoes.  It has been such a treat for me all of my adult life! P.S. I am sure the Rosellas look fabulous on you!

Thank you so much *NANI* and *iimewii*.  You ladies are so sweet .


----------



## iimewii

*cts900*- Aww!! 85 is a very good deal!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*biggirl- *LOVE the purple ron rons omg!!!

*cts- *love the rosella falts I think I need a pair!

*jeshika- *they look so fab!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*cts:*LOVE your INDEFINITE LOAN! I wish my mom had CL's to loan me! lol. And i  those rosella flats sooo much! They look so comfy too  So glad you snagged a sale pair! 

*jeshika:* love the candy pump! They make me happy too


----------



## cts900

thank you *dezy *and *cg*!  

*dezy*: they are fabulous (_ridiculously_ comfortable) and i want them in lavender also.  but i am on a ban for, like, EVER.  since we are the same size, it will be very easy to keep an eye out for you!

*cg*: the tigresse are actually my mom's only pair and i found them for her.  she just never wears them so when she brought them for our SATC day together last week, she left them with me.  they are not really my style, but i have already thought of three different outfits to wear with them !


----------



## clothingguru

^ well that worked out perfectly for you! I like them! I almost bought them a month ago actually! I know you will wear them well


----------



## lilflobowl

These just arrived!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Biggirlloveshoe*, those Simples are gorgeous! They remind me of grapes because of the richness of the purple!

*cts900*, that's so awesome that the Tigresse is on an indefinite loan, and I really like those nude flats on you!

*jeshika*, love the candy pumps!


----------



## Pimbi77

lilflobowl said:


> These just arrived!


 
I love wegdes and these are beautiful. The color is amazing...
Where did you get these?


----------



## Blueberry12

My Exotics:


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *Pimbi*! I got them from Pam Jenkins - she was really nice and these arrived within a week of placing my order. HTH!

*Blueberry*, your exotics collection is really exquisite! Especially love the pair with the purple accents!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*biggirlloveshoe* - Your purple patent Ron Rons are TDF.

*cts900* - LOL @ "indefinite loan." That's so sweet of your mom.  Loving the flats and those zebra espadrilles look amazing on you.  Oh and the purple nail polish!!

*jeshika* - Your Candy pumps are sooooo cute!!

*lilflobowl* - Wow, that colour is fabulous.  You ladies are making me want to buy some wedges.

*Blueberry12* - Again, great exotics collection!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*biggirl:* The Ron Rons look stunning on you! 

*cts:*  your new additions.  Don't wear those Tigresse around Mom, because she will see how cute they are on you and want them back! 

*jeshika:* I am insanely jealous of your Candy pumps.  I want a pair sooo badly.  But I need a weird size. Gorgeous on you! 

*lil:* Love the Macarenas on you!

*blueberry:* Nice exotics collection!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *lilflobowl*! love the marcarenas on you! what a unique colorway!!! we are shoe cousins. i presaled the same pair in black/silver from barneys... they ship TODAY! woohoo!

thanks *CG*, *dezynrbaglaydee *, *sassyphoenix *and *Dukeprincess*! i really like them in the pump form... looking for the flats version in other colors 

*blueberry*, wow wee  what a great exotics collection!


----------



## iimewii

*blueberry*- I love your exotics collection!!!


----------



## Bjoy521

*lilflobowl*, the Macarenas look so nice on you and I absolutely love the color.


----------



## kett

lilflobowl - LOVE the color on those! They are great.


----------



## lilflobowl

thank you *sassyphoenix*! You should get a pair of wedges - I regretted not getting any of last year's so I made sure I got a pair this year!

*Dukeprincess*, thank you very much!

*jeshika*, cool beans to being fraternal twins! Post modelling pics of yours when they're in!

*Bjoy521*, aw thank you!

*kett*, thanks so much!


----------



## jeshika

i sure will, *lilflobowl*!

shoes du jour... black nappa declics











sorry for the yucky BB pix. i need a new BB!


----------



## lilflobowl

the declics fit you just perfectly *jeshika*!


----------



## Blueberry12

lilflobowl said:


> *Blueberry*, your exotics collection is really exquisite! Especially love the pair with the purple accents!


 

Thank you.


The Purple ones are called " Pollock".

After Jackson Pollock I guess.

It´s painted a bit like a Pollock painting.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Sassyphoenix ,Dukeprincess, Iimewii, Jeshika!


----------



## Blueberry12

lilflobowl said:


> These just arrived!


 


So cute!


I love the colour!


----------



## Blueberry12

jeshika said:


> i sure will, *lilflobowl*!
> 
> shoes du jour... black nappa declics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the yucky BB pix. i need a new BB!


 

Wow!

TDF!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

cts900 said:


> Well....I know I told my DH that I would stay away from sales, but....
> 
> ...I did not technically _buy_ these as they are from my mom who was never wearing them so now they are in my closet on "indefinite loan":
> 
> *Zebra Pony Hair Tigresse Espadrille*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These I _did_ break my ban for because I just could not resist:
> 
> *Nude Nappa/Grosgrain Rosella Flat.* I  them.


 

I like both pairs!


----------



## cts900

*CG*: Thanks again for being so sweet!
*lilflo*: Thank you....the color on the wedges is TDF!  I am in love with the shade and the combo of materials.  Fabulous.
*Blue*: Thank you, darlin'.  Your exotic family photos are amazing.  
*sassy*: Thank you soooo much.  I am way overdue for a pedi, but I love the color so much, I do not even care! 
*duke*: LOL!  Mom can never know........
*jesh*: Those declics are totally killer.  Sexy, classic, and versatile.  Triple threat!


----------



## clothingguru

*jeshika*: Love the declics! They look perfect on you! Congrats!
*lilflo*: WOW i LOVE the macarena wedges in this color! They are perfect! congrats!
*Blue: *loving the exotics!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Clothingguru & Cts900!


----------



## SteadyRiot

lilflobowl said:


> These just arrived!



OMG. I DIE. These are by far my favorite wedge by Msr. CL. Congrats on your gorgeous new pair!


----------



## SteadyRiot

These now claim the sexiest, but definitely not the comfiest pair of shoes I own. Even DF, who usually hates me in heels as I am already 5'10" and he is 6', likes them and agrees that they are hot! 

My second pair of CLs, black patent Rolandes:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cts- *thank you!!!

*lilflobowl- *love them!!!

*blueberry- *what a stunning exotic collection!!!

*jeshika- *what a great classic pair!

*steady- *so hot!!!


----------



## clothingguru

steadyriot: They ARE hot on you! Congrats on a fab pair!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Steady:* I agree  Those shoes are FIERCE!


----------



## Dukeprincess

After months of searching for my size in these shoes, they are finally MINE!!!!

My "nude" or "closest I can get to nude for my skintone" CLs (Camel Patent Decolletes)






Sorry for the crappy modeling pic, but DBF wasn't around to help me out.


----------



## cts900

*Steady*: Complete and total hotness!
*Duke*: I look at those online DAILY!  I love them and think they are a perfect "nude" for you.  Congratulations!!!!!!!  I cannot wait to see the outfits you pair with them .


----------



## clothingguru

congrats *Duke*! They look prefect on you! Glad you finally found them!


----------



## SassySarah

Dukeprincess said:


> After months of searching for my size in these shoes, they are finally MINE!!!!
> 
> My "nude" or "closest I can get to nude for my skintone" CLs (Camel Patent Decolletes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy modeling pic, but DBF wasn't around to help me out.



Love them! They are also my perfect nude!  We are shoe twins yay!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *they are prefect!!!


----------



## mal

congrats, *Duke!* Look forward to outfit pics...


----------



## mal

*cts*, love the Zebras!
*jeskika*, those are really sharp...
*Blueberry*, so gorgeous!
*lilflow*, those are awesome and I'm sure you'll get tons of use!
*Riot*, congrats! They are very HOT shoes!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*cts*, I loooooveee them!!! They are both perfection on you!! I'm always surprised by how much I love the tigresse..it's not a shoe I would have picked of the shelf, but it looks AMAZING on!! AND, they are a super fun shoe to build outfits around  Yay mom!! 

*Lilflow*, so cute and summery! 

*Blueberry*, nice collection!

*Jeshika*, LOVE the declics!! I want a pair! waahhh! 

*Steadyriot*- those are fabulous. Totally classic! Congrats!

*Duke*- yay!! They are perfect on you!! Congrats! I love them


----------



## Blueberry12

Stunning shoes *Duke*!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Dezynrbaglaydee, Mal & Louboutinlawyer!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Great new shoes, ladies...

*CTS* - you've been a busy shopper.  Love the wedges and the flats look super comfy.
*lilflobowl*  - PERFECTION!  The colorway is great for your wardrobe, I'm sure.  So many options.
*Duke* - Congrats!!  Finding that perfect nude, is like a diamond in the rough. 
*SteadyRiot* -  Gorgeous, Darlin'!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts:* I hate to be an enabler, but the Camel Patent is awesome!  Mine aren't the same as the ones on NAP, those are more yellowish, these are just perfect!  DO IT!   (got them from Saks)

*CG:* Thanks so much!  Happy to have them in my closet finally!

*sassy:* Hooray for shoe twins! 

*mal:* I cannot wait to start making outfits with these shoes! 

*LL:* Thanks dear!  Love your collection too!

*Blueberry:* Aww, thank you! 

*DC:* Oh yes, it is like finding a rare diamond.  I keep staring at them, I can't believe they are mine!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *Blueberry, cts900, clothingguru, Steady, mal, louboutinlawyer & DC-Cutie*!

*DC-Cutie*, surprisingly I'm finding it a bit hard to match but I don't think I can go wrong with a pair of jeans!

*Steady*, those Rolande slings are amazing!

*Duke*, love the camel on you


----------



## AriCakes

I got a new pair!  A reveal will be happening in the next hour or so.


----------



## nillacobain

^Can't wait to see them!


----------



## AriCakes

nillacobain said:


> ^Can't wait to see them!



It's up now!


----------



## iimewii

*SteadyRiot*- Those are Hot!

*Duke*- That is a perfect nude color for you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *lil!*

I agree *iimewii!*  Not a perfect match, but it is very neutral.


----------



## SteadyRiot

Thank you *dezynr*, *clothingguru*, *dukeprincess*, *cts*, *ma*l, *louboutinlawyer*, *dc-cutie*, *lilflo*, and *iimewii*!  I love them and I'm so glad to have a pair of black CLs!


----------



## jeshika

*cts*, *LouboutinLawyer*, *Blueberry*, *Duke*, *CG*, *lilflobowl *and *mal*!

*Duke*, those camel decolletes are LOVELY on you! decolletes are one of my fav. styles...

and from one favorite to another... shoes du jour (yes it is my daily sanity break)... white joli noued dorcets!


----------



## karwood

*po0phing,* love your Biancas! The color is so fab!
*celtic,* your Macarenas are so hot! Perfect for the summer.
*adctd2,* cute picture! Initially I thought they were your feet and I thought "Woah! Those are really big on her!" LOL! Anyways, I love color and of course, I totally love this style!
*Bags,* your VPs are very lovely! Congrats!
*iimewii,* There is definitely a epidemic of "Peacock Bianca Fever" going around! LOL! J/K, they are truly fabulous!
*biggirl,* love your purple grape Ron Rons! Isn't that color so fun and fabulous IRL?
*cts,* your Tigresse and Rosella are both lovely! COngrats!
*jeshika,* your Candy are fierce and your Declics and JND are truly lovely!
*lilflo,* Your Macarenas looks amazing on you!
*blueberry,* you have a great collection of exotics! Love them all!
*Steady,* your Rolandes look beautiful on you! I agree, the toebox of the Rolandos/Rolandes are not the most comfortable.
*duke,* I am so glad you finally found a pair of "nudes" that work for you! Your Camel Decolletes looks absolutely perfect next to your skintone. Congrats!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *mal, LL, DC-Cutie*, and *karwood*!  You ladies are too sweet !

*LL*: I totally know what you mean about the Tigresse.  I actually did not like them when my mom had them delivered but then I put them on and fell in love.  Big time!

*Duke*: You are so bad!  I wish I could get them, but I am on a ban until I can clean out a large portion of my closet.....ush:.

*jesh*: Great picture of the JNDs!


----------



## NANI1972

When I first came to this forum I saw these on a few ladies and thought, eh they're OK, but as I saw them more and more I really began to envy all of those who had them. Never did I think I would buy these or be able to find them at this point (or even know if I would like them IRL. Last week I ordered them from Foot Candy (at FULL PRICE) which I have never done, well the day I received them guess what they went on sale and they issued me a price adjustment! SWEEEET!!!!

Here they are, so glad I got them, TDF IRL!


----------



## NANI1972

Modeling pics:











*P.S. Thanks to all the ladies who helped me with this decision: cts, surly, elfgirl!*


----------



## clothingguru

*jeshika:* lovely dorcets!!!! Your on a role!

*NANI: *OMG those are my true love....so glad you got them and got the price adjustment!!! They look just fab on you!!!


----------



## iimewii

*NANI1972*- Love the colors on you!
*karwood*- Thanks!
*jeshika*-white joli noued dorcets are beautiful!


----------



## cts900

NANI 

What a pleasure it was to help enable you to get these babies!  And a price adjustment to boot??!!??!!  It was just meant to be.  They are gorgeous on you and the fit looks PERFECT! I am so happy to be your shoe twin .


----------



## NANI1972

CG - Thanks, I really  these babies!

iimewii - Thank you for the nice compliment!

cts: You were right, these are so worth it girlfriend! Thank you!


----------



## surlygirl

yay, *NANI *! so glad that you got them AND the price adjustment just makes them that much sweeter! aren't they amazing in person??!! they look great on you, shoe twin!

*jeshika *- love the joli noeuds. so cute!

and *Duke*, you know how I feel about you and those camel decolletes! they are so gorgeous on you! very happy that they are finally yours!


----------



## mal

*jeshika*, I truly adore your JNs on you... 
*NANI*, congrats on the Rastas- they look great!


----------



## roussel

Nani love those greissimos on you!
My first sale pair arrived today too
Mint VPs


----------



## cts900

I am _deeply_ envious of the mint VPs, *roussel*.  HUGE congrats!!!!!!  They look stunning on you .


----------



## clothingguru

Im loving those mint VP's *roussel*! They are so summery i love them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*roussel- *stunning color!!!! 

*nani- *love them!

*jeshika- *so classic I love them!


----------



## ochie

*Nani-* look good on you! congrats!

*roussel-*congrats sis! can't wait to see wants next you got on sale!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Karwood.* You are SMOKING in your Biancas!  

*Surly* you are the ultimate enabler and the reason why I have the Camel Decs!  

*jeshika* Love your JNs!  I have them in black.  I also see a Damier NF!  I have one too!

*NANI:* Congrats on finding your true love!

*Roussel:* What a great color!  Congrats!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*lilflobowl:* Thank you! and I would said that the Macarenas look amazing on you. I love the color so much  

*Blueberry:* Excellent Exotics collections!! 

*sassyphoenix:* Thank you sassy. The color is even prettier IRL

*Dukeprincess*: Thank you Duke. your Camel Patent Decolletes is look divine on you. best "Nude" ever!

*jeshika:* black nappa declics is such a classic Congrats!!

*SteadyRiot:* I agree black patent Rolandes is sexy on you.


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*jeshika:* white joli noued dorcets!  Congrat!!

*karwood:* YES!!! I can't believe that this purple can be very versatile. It was love at first sight. 

*NANI1972*: I'm so envy you. the Multicolor Greissimos is TDF!

*Roussel:* Yay!! Shoe Twin. Isn't it such a fun color?!?! I have so much fun tries to mismatch with my outfits.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Everyone 
OMG look at all the new reveals!!! Congrats everyone!!! dang I literally got the an ear infection from stressing out over all the freakin deals out there!!! I got some new stuff to share but I will post them this weekend promise!!! I HAD to share these with you they are tooooooo beautiful to go another day without sharing  sharing is caring lol 

ok here it goes Lady Peep Patent 150mm from Miami I don't know how the hell I'm gonna walk in these but the manager at Miami used these exact words "use your big toe as your guider...put all your stride into it" I guess I will have to try it ! lol 

and the other ones are Lady Peep Cranberry Kid 150mm from Horatio


----------



## sassyphoenix

*SteadyRiot*- Your BF is right...those are hot!!
*Dukeprincess* - Congrats on finally getting your nude.  They look fab on you!!
*jeshika* - I think you have just added a shoe to my list. Gorgeous!!
*NANI1972* - Hey shoe twin.  They look sweet on you and on sale too!!
*roussel* - Love, love those mint VPs. Congrats!!
*adctd2onlnshpng* - Lovely pairs!!  Everytime I see that cranberry Lady Peep, I  over the colour.  Don't worry, you'll get used to the 150mm.  I wore my Lady Peeps out shopping two weeks ago and survived!!


----------



## LavenderIce

This thread is too difficult for me to keep up with, there are always such great additions. 

*iimeweii*--Beautiful peacock Biancas!  I'm glad you kept them.  They look fab on you.

*biggirl*--The purple patent RonRons look perfect on you!

*cts*--Love the casual pairs you got.  They have sass!

*blueberry*--Great exotics!  You always manage to get amazing deals!

*liflo*--Great color on the macarena.

*steadyriot*--Your black patent Rolandes are HOT!

*Duke*--Be still my heart!  Camel Decolletes?!  Congrats on finding them after your long search.  Those are keepers!

*roussel*--The mint VPs are beautiful on you!  I can't wait to see the rest of your sales haul.

*nani*--Congrats on the MC Greissimo!  I know you've wanted those for such a long time.

*Jeshika*--What great shoes of the day!  The white Joli Dorcets are fab!

*adctd*--OMG!  Your Lady Peeps are out of this world!  I LOVE the cranberry nappa.  I have been trying to resist them because of all my sales purchases, but you're making it hard for me not to pick up the phone and call the boutique.  Good thing they're too busy with sales to answer the phone.


----------



## NANI1972

*sulry *- Thanks for the help and enabling, so glad I took the plunge!
*mal*- Thanks!
*roussel*- Thank you and congrats on the mint VP!
*dezynr*- Thanks, I appreciate it!
*ochie*- Thanks so much!
*Duke*- Thank you!
*Biggirl*- Thanks, yes they are TDF! Like your purple!
*sassy*- Thanks, yes I lucked out!

*jeshika*- Your jolis look great on you!

*adctd-* Beautiful shoes, you will probably make a great stilt walker after you practice on those babies!


----------



## brintee

*Duke*--the Decs look amazzzzzzzzzing on you! Im so happy you found them sweets!!

*roussel*--congrats on the VPs, they are a gorgeous colour!

*nani*--Love them!

*Jeshika*--What great shoes of the day! The white Joli Dorcets are fab!
*
adctd*--wow that colour is freaking amazing!!


----------



## iimewii

*adctd2onlnshpng*- your lady peep cranberry color is amazing.


----------



## mistyknightwin

You ladies are on a ROLL! love all the new additions!!


----------



## ilovetoshop

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Everyone
> OMG look at all the new reveals!!! Congrats everyone!!! dang I literally got the an ear infection from stressing out over all the freakin deals out there!!! I got some new stuff to share but I will post them this weekend promise!!! I HAD to share these with you they are tooooooo beautiful to go another day without sharing  sharing is caring lol
> 
> ok here it goes Lady Peep Patent 150mm from Miami I don't know how the hell I'm gonna walk in these but the manager at Miami used these exact words "use your big toe as your guider...put all your stride into it" I guess I will have to try it ! lol
> 
> and the other ones are Lady Peep Cranberry Kid 150mm from Horatio





LOVE the Cranberry color!!! Congrats on your new additions~


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *biggirl, sassy, lavender, and B!* 

*adctd:* Your Lady Peeps are AMAZING!


----------



## gymangel812

got my turquoise mini glitter titis today













ladies i'm on the fence on getting some mint VPs. I love the titis on my but the peep toe on my very galaxy looks funny, my 2nd toe hangs over sometimes. i love the mint color, and it's pretty unique, though but i plan on buying the madame butterfly booties at some point. maybe i should just go on a no buy until like next sale season (lol) and buy them both.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

adctd2onlnshpng- I love love love the canberry!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

the color *gym!*


----------



## archygirl

Was minding my OWN business and walking through Saks to find some clothes for work, and low and behold, found these-- $485

Feticha 120 -color says rose cendr, but they look grey to me. 

They are as comfortable as my Declic 100s, cannot wait to wear them out!
Saks in Short Hills also still have a pair of feticha 120 black in 39, a pair of gazelle flats in black/silver in 39, and quite a few pair of the Cadena flats including a 39.

I was so depressed because I wanted a pair of multi-glitter pigalles that some of you told me of, but they were going to be too big. Happy that my dry spell is OVER


----------



## kett

They look fantastic on you! What a great color.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

gymangel812 said:


> got my turquoise mini glitter titis today






OMG *gymangel*!!!!!!!!!! I think I just had a stroke!!!! This colour is just incredible!!!!

*Adctd*, your cramberries are TDF!!!!!!!

*Archy*, LOVE them!! What a steal, too!!


----------



## cts900

*archy*: great choice.  they are lovely.
*gym*: that is my favorite color in the mini glitter.  i love, love, love how vibrant it is!


----------



## Star86doll

Its my first post pic here! 

Peacock bianca, one of my fav colour!


----------



## cts900

^^Amazing! Congratulations on such a special pair!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*star*, those are gorrrgeous!! love peacock!!


----------



## jancedtif

Gosh!  I've really been neglecting to look in this thread lately!  There are so many gorgeous shoes here!  I only went back to page 295.

*llgin* I love your cramberry Fetichas!

*Pursepushin* that's quite a haul you got there!  I love them all!

*Bella* can you look any hotter in your peacock and flannel Biancas and your long legs? 

*Eimmi* you look great in your Bloody Marys!  Congrats!

*Karwood* if I get another pair of Biancas, it will be because of you!  Congrats on your purple ones and your b&w Armadillos!

*po0ping* you look great in your peacock Biancas!

*Celticluv* congrats on getting your Macarenas!  They look good on you!

*adctd2onlnshpng *congrats on getting the barbie Biancas and you gorgeous Lady Peeps!

*BagsR4Me* I've missed seeing you around here!  Congrats on scoring your beautiful burgundy Glittart VPs!

*iimewii* gosh the peacock Biancas look splendid on you!

*Biggirlloveshoes*  I love the grape Ron Rons!  Congrats!

*cts900* you are gonna love your zebras!  I'm glad you were able to get them and your Rosella flats!

*Jeshika* congrats on getting your Candy pumps, Declics and Joli Noued Dorcets!  They're all gorgeous!

*lilflobowl* the Marcarenas look great on you!

*Blueberry* you have a great exotic collection!

*Steady Riot* congrats on getting the Rolandes!

*Duke* again the camel Decolletes look great on you!  I'm so glad you got them!

*Nani1972 *I'm glad you were able to nab those lovely MC Greissimos!

*Roussel* the mint VPs look magnificent on you!

*gymangel1812*  love the turq mini glitters!

*archy *those Fetichas were made for you!  Congrats!

*Star86doll* enjoy your peacock Biancas!  They look great on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'm soo behind on this thread. Congrats on all of the new beauties ladies!


----------



## jancedtif

I was lucky enough to get something from the Envite sale!  My score was the tan African Queen Cuoio calf weges!     This is my first experience with the smaller CLs (older seasons usually ran very small)  I got the 40 and thank God I didn't get the 39's.  The 40's _*JUST*_ fit.  Sorry for the pics of my bathroom, I tried to darken it out, but it didn't work (on one photo).  Also sorry my drawers were open (you should see me trying to get ready in the mornings)!  I did crop that out, but I guess Photobucket isn't working.  :shame:Thank you for allowing me to share!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Jance, they are lovely!!! Great summer shoe, and goes with everything. Just beautiful on you!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you* LL*!


----------



## rdgldy

so many fabulous new purchases-gorgeous, ladies!!!


----------



## sobe2009

Jance, beautiful summer shoes.
And Congrats to everyone for such a fab additions.


----------



## iimewii

*gymangel812 *- The Mini Glitters look great on you!
*jancedtif*- Fantastic purchase
*archygirl*- Love the curve heel on you!
*Star86doll*- The peacock color look beautiful on you, Shoe twin!


----------



## Eclipse4

My two latest finds from ebay. I can't wait to get my presale shoes next week also. 

Decollete










NP Wedges - Got these from a lovely tpf'er





Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy Smokes *Adtcd*!! I love your Lady Peeps!


----------



## BellaShoes

jancedtif said:


> *Bella* can you look any hotter in your peacock and flannel Biancas and your long legs?



Thank you jance!!!!! 

*Gym*, what a fab color!

*Karwood*... what can I say, gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*star*, your peacock Bianca's are fabulous!

*archy*, perfect shade of nude, they are gorgeous!

*jance*, love your new wedges! You wear them beautifully...Congrats!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks everyone! When we had the NYC meetup, I tried on this heel and did not think I could walk in it. Today, I was a champ and these babies are very comfortable, maybe it is the kid leather as opposed to all those patent styles they had at Horatio? Anyway, thank you all of my lovelies for your kind words...more are on the way!


----------



## lilmissb

So many beautiful shoes ladies! Congrats!!


----------



## cts900

Thanks, ladies .
*Eclipse4*: Great buys!
*Jance*: You are so sweet.  I already am in love with the Tigresse.  I think your wedges look perfect on you!!!!!!!!


----------



## thithi

love all the new additions!! 

archygirl, I'm totally drooling over those rose fetichas.  Beautiful!


----------



## surlygirl

such amazing purchases, ladies! I'm really far behind so please forgive me for not commenting on everyone!

love the lady peeps, *adtcd*!!! congrats on the lovely black patents, *Eclipse*!

*archy *- the fetichas look great on you! glad to hear the kid leather is comfy! 

*jan *- love, love, love the wedges!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks* biggirl*,* LavenderIce & jancedtif*

*jeshika*, white Jolis are so pretty!
*Nani*, congrats on the rastas!
*roussel*, the mint VPs look great against your skin tone!
*addctd*, omg, those heels... gorgeous!
*gymangel*, those glitters are so striking, congrats!
*archy*, congrats on the nudes and for ending your dry spell 
*jancedtif*, those wedges are just perfect for summer!
*eclipse*, congrats on your 2 new pairs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jan!* I LOVE those wedges!  Me want some!  Congrats they are perfect! 

*eclipse:* Congrats on 2 gorgeous pairs!  I will also take the LV bag charm in your siggy! 

*star:* That peacock color is amazing!

*Archy:* The Fetichas are fantastic on you!


----------



## iimewii

*Eclipse4*- Great buy and finds!!


----------



## Eclipse4

Thanks ladies. I love looking at all the shoes here, so I am happy to share as well. 

Duke: Once I saw that LV charm in the store, I couldn't leave without it. Can't believe how much I spent on it, but it's just so pretty.


----------



## jancedtif

sobe2009 said:


> Jance, beautiful summer shoes.
> And Congrats to everyone for such a fab additions.



Thank you! 



iimewii said:


> *gymangel812 *- The Mini Glitters look great on you!
> *jancedtif*- Fantastic purchase
> *archygirl*- Love the curve heel on you!
> *Star86doll*- The peacock color look beautiful on you, Shoe twin!



Thank you!



Eclipse4 said:


> My two latest finds from ebay. I can't wait to get my presale shoes next week also.
> 
> Decollete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP Wedges - Got these from a lovely tpf'er
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I love your news additions  Eclipse4!  Congrats!



BellaShoes said:


> *star*, your peacock Bianca's are fabulous!
> 
> *archy*, perfect shade of nude, they are gorgeous!
> 
> *jance*, love your new wedges! You wear them beautifully...Congrats!



Thank you!!



cts900 said:


> Thanks, ladies .
> *Eclipse4*: Great buys!
> *Jance*: You are so sweet.  I already am in love with the Tigresse.  I think your wedges look perfect on you!!!!!!!!



Thank you!



surlygirl said:


> such amazing purchases, ladies! I'm really far behind so please forgive me for not commenting on everyone!
> 
> love the lady peeps, *adtcd*!!! congrats on the lovely black patents, *Eclipse*!
> 
> *archy *- the fetichas look great on you! glad to hear the kid leather is comfy!
> 
> *jan *- love, love, love the wedges!



Thank you!!



lilflobowl said:


> thanks* biggirl*,* LavenderIce & jancedtif*
> 
> *jeshika*, white Jolis are so pretty!
> *Nani*, congrats on the rastas!
> *roussel*, the mint VPs look great against your skin tone!
> *addctd*, omg, those heels... gorgeous!
> *gymangel*, those glitters are so striking, congrats!
> *archy*, congrats on the nudes and for ending your dry spell
> *jancedtif*, those wedges are just perfect for summer!
> *eclipse*, congrats on your 2 new pairs!



Thank you!!


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> *Jan!* I LOVE those wedges!  Me want some!  Congrats they are perfect!
> 
> *eclipse:* Congrats on 2 gorgeous pairs!  I will also take the LV bag charm in your siggy!
> 
> *star:* That peacock color is amazing!
> 
> *Archy:* The Fetichas are fantastic on you!



Thank you* Duke*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ahhh the decollete. A fan favorite, perfect *esclipse*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gosh, I am so excited for all the sale reveals! There doesn't seem to be a lot of arrivals yet? I am anxious to see everyone's goodies!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*adctd2onlnshpng:* OMG!! Your Lady Peeps are amazing. especially  Cranberry Kid. 

*LavenderIce:* Thank you

*gymangel812: *Your glitter titis is look amazing on you. I vote for Madame butterfly booties, that are one BAD ASS shoes.


*archygirl: *Congratulation!! on your new purchase and I'm glad that your dry spell is over.

*Star86doll:* That color is so pretty! 

*jancedtif: *Thank you jancedtif, and your wedges are awesome for summer. how does it fit? I never try on any Cl older seasons shoes before. I started the obsession around mid-2009 which I believe they change the sizing already.

*Eclipse4:* Congratulation on great find and buy. These are such classic, you definitely gonna have good use.


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Gosh, I am so excited for all the sale reveals! There doesn't seem to be a lot of arrivals yet? I am anxious to see everyone's goodies!



my shoes are taking FOREVER to get to me... d*mn you fedex ground!!! slow as molasses.


----------



## cindy74

First time picpost . Lady marples sorry for the bad self tann leggs .


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks to the ladies on the deals and steals thread, I was able to get these Matador for only $150!!


----------



## Star86doll

*Thanks everyone for your comment on my peacock bianca! 

*Cindy74, love your lady marples. red colour look great on you!


----------



## kett

Wannaprada - Wow, what a snag! Congrats!


----------



## alleriaa

My first (but not last) Louboutins


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous *alleriaa*! They look great with your outfit!! Congrats on 1st pair!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Congrats on your first pair! Look great on you. Welcome to many more pairs, I'm sure.




alleriaa said:


> My first (but not last) Louboutins


----------



## alleriaa

Thx llgin & Pursepushin 
these are my graduation shoes


----------



## clothingguru

OMG I AM SOOOO BEHIND! ok....

*adcdt:* OMG i love love love love LOVE the cranberry 150mm Lady Peeps on you! They are perfect and so hot!  i want them! Im really loving the color its SOOOOO YUMMY!!!!  I hope that by the time i can get them they aren't sold out in my size  CONGRATS! 
*gymangel*: LOVE the turquoise titi's on you! The color is exquisite! Love them! Congrats!
*Archy*: Love those declics on you! They are the perfect color! Congrats! 
*Star86dol*l: Welcome!!!!! Love the peacock bianca's on you! The color is divine and they look perfect! congrats! 
*Jancedtif*: LOVE the African Queen Cuoio calf wedges!!!! they look amazing on you! I have never seen this exact shoe before! congrats! 
*Eclipse*: love the decollette and np wedges! They both look so good on you! Congrats! 
*cindy74:* love the miss marples on you with that dress! goes perfect together! congrats on them!
*wannaprada:* congrats on the matador's for such a STEAL!!!!! they look great!
* alleriaa*: congrats on ur 1st pair!! They are spectacular!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my, so many new shoes! I love the new cranberry colour, it's amazing! All the new shoes are beautiful


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow I'm behind, lovely new additions ladies!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Here is my amazing Ebay find!!!! Pink & gold annees folles!


----------



## ochie

clothingguru-  my favorite color, PINK.. congrats!


----------



## urasia

So thrilled I picked up these Maggies for 50% off!!!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*gymangel812* - Oooh, love the titis.  Great colour!!
*archygirl* - Congrats on your new Fetichas and ending your dry spell.
*Star86doll* - Loving the peacock Biancas!!
*jancedtif* - OMG, those African Queen wedges look amazing on you!!
*eclipse4* - Those decolletes look great on you.  Congrats!!
*cindy74* - The colour of your Lady Marples is gorgeous!!
*wannaprada* - WOW, what a steal!!  They look fab on you.
*alleriaa* - That is a beautiful first pair.  Enjoy!!
*clothingguru*- Again, love this colourway for the Annees Folles!
*urasia* - Congrats!! That is my favourite colour combination for the Maggies.


----------



## kett

clothinguru! Pink!!!! They are stunning. 

Congrats urasia!


----------



## LornaLou

OMG Clothingguru!! Those are stunning, I love them


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *CG!* Now let's see those babies modeled! 

*Urasia:* Love the Maggies!


----------



## NANI1972

^^They are in her collection thread!


----------



## roussel

cg wow congrats on the AF! such a unique combo
urasia very good deal on those maggies! congrats shoe twin!


----------



## phiphi

such fantastic new additions ladies!!

*addictd* - the lady peeps are hot hot!!
*gymangel* - the colour of the titis is just so divine. beautiful!
those fetishas are fierce *archy*! 
*star* - the peacock is a stunning colour! 
hurray *jan*!!! the wedges are super cute on you - they are perfect!!
great finds *eclipse* - congrats!
love the miss marple paired with your adorable dress *cindy*!
awesome score *wannaprada*
omigod the fernando are gorgeous *alleriaa*!
yay *CG*!! you won the années folles!! they are beautiful!
congrats on the maggies *urasia*

we celebrated my mom's birthday on the weekend and i wanted to share her bday present from the kids: LOVE flats!!  now she got lots of other goodies but these are the most important!! LOL!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Aww, what a sweet gift!  I LOVE them!  (yes, pun intended).


----------



## Pursepushin

*clothingguru:*  Love this colorway; I sent mine back to NAP, they were just too tight in the shoe box for my toesies.
*Urasia:* I LOVE these Maggies; where did you find the 50% off deal?!


----------



## Ilgin

*clothing guru*, OH MY!! The AFs are gorgeous, yummy color!!
*urasia:* Oh Maggies!!Great score, great price! Congrats!!


----------



## bagsforme

Fernando's


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Love the Fernandos......reminds me of that song, _*Fernando's Hideaway*_! That's an old song, you guys probably never heard of it.


----------



## clothingguru

*urasia*: OMG love the maggies! Congrats! 
*phiphi:* LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE those love flats you got your mom! How sweet! I want a pair so bad! 
-And thank you....i LOVE THEM! 
*ochie:* Thanks so much luv! I love them in pink!!!! 
*kett:* Thank you! Yes they are....PINK and i love them! 
*sassy*: Again...thank you my dear! xoxo
*lorna:* Thank you luv!!!! 
*duke:* Thanks cheeka! Yes the modeling pics are in my collection thread! 
*roussel:*  Thank you hun! 
*purse:* Thanks! Oh really? Thats too bad!  But you have so many other beauties that its ok! 
*llgin:* Thank you very much chicky!


----------



## jancedtif

Biggirlloveshoe said:


> *adctd2onlnshpng:* OMG!! Your Lady Peeps are amazing. especially  Cranberry Kid.
> 
> *LavenderIce:* Thank you
> 
> *gymangel812: *Your glitter titis is look amazing on you. I vote for Madame butterfly booties, that are one BAD ASS shoes.
> 
> 
> *archygirl: *Congratulation!! on your new purchase and I'm glad that your dry spell is over.
> 
> *Star86doll:* That color is so pretty!
> 
> *jancedtif: *Thank you jancedtif, and your wedges are awesome for summer. how does it fit? I never try on any Cl older seasons shoes before. I started the obsession around mid-2009 which I believe they change the sizing already.
> 
> *Eclipse4:* Congratulation on great find and buy. These are such classic, you definitely gonna have good use.



The 40's fit fine!  I'd been in big trouble if I'd gotten the 39's.



cindy74 said:


> First time picpost . Lady marples sorry for the bad self tann leggs .



Love the Lady Marples!  They look great on you!



wannaprada said:


> Thanks to the ladies on the deals and steals thread, I was able to get these Matador for only $150!!



Congrats!  What an excellent score!


----------



## jancedtif

alleriaa said:


> My first (but not last) Louboutins



They look great on you!



clothingguru said:


> OMG I AM SOOOO BEHIND! ok....
> 
> *adcdt:* OMG i love love love love LOVE the cranberry 150mm Lady Peeps on you! They are perfect and so hot!  i want them! Im really loving the color its SOOOOO YUMMY!!!!  I hope that by the time i can get them they aren't sold out in my size  CONGRATS!
> *gymangel*: LOVE the turquoise titi's on you! The color is exquisite! Love them! Congrats!
> *Archy*: Love those declics on you! They are the perfect color! Congrats!
> *Star86dol*l: Welcome!!!!! Love the peacock bianca's on you! The color is divine and they look perfect! congrats!
> *Jancedtif*: LOVE the African Queen Cuoio calf wedges!!!! they look amazing on you! I have never seen this exact shoe before! congrats!
> *Eclipse*: love the decollette and np wedges! They both look so good on you! Congrats!
> *cindy74:* love the miss marples on you with that dress! goes perfect together! congrats on them!
> *wannaprada:* congrats on the matador's for such a STEAL!!!!! they look great!
> * alleriaa*: congrats on ur 1st pair!! They are spectacular!



Thank you *CG*!



clothingguru said:


> Here is my amazing Ebay find!!!! Pink & gold annees folles!



What an amazing find!  Congrats!



urasia said:


> So thrilled I picked up these Maggies for 50% off!!!



Congrats!  Wear them in good health!




phiphi said:


> such fantastic new additions ladies!!
> 
> *addictd* - the lady peeps are hot hot!!
> *gymangel* - the colour of the titis is just so divine. beautiful!
> those fetishas are fierce *archy*!
> *star* - the peacock is a stunning colour!
> hurray *jan*!!! the wedges are super cute on you - they are perfect!!
> great finds *eclipse* - congrats!
> love the miss marple paired with your adorable dress *cindy*!
> awesome score *wannaprada*
> omigod the fernando are gorgeous *alleriaa*!
> yay *CG*!! you won the années folles!! they are beautiful!
> congrats on the maggies *urasia*
> 
> we celebrated my mom's birthday on the weekend and i wanted to share her bday present from the kids: LOVE flats!!  now she got lots of other goodies but these are the most important!! LOL!



Thank you sweet *phi*!!  I love, love, love your Mom in the LOVE flats!  She looks great in them!




bagsforme said:


> Fernando's



The Fernandos look great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## archygirl

Wow, pink AF's, Maggies, Fernandos....gorgeous acquisitions ladies!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my *CG*, they are incredible!

Congrats *phiphi*, great flats!

*urasia*... beautiful maggies!


----------



## CelticLuv

My Almeria Wedges in Dark Brown came today!  I love them a lot more than I thought I would and they are super comfortable!
The seller unfortunately mailed them IN their CL box with USPS priority mail tape ALLLLL around it.  UGH! so of course once I removed all the tape, just to get the box open, there was nothing recognizable as a Louboutin box. WHY do some sellers do this?! 
















They came with a white dustbag. Has anyone ever received or heard of a white dustbag for CL's? I've never received a white bag before...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ white dustbags come with espadrilles, and also mens shoes


----------



## BellaShoes

Great espadrilles!


----------



## CelticLuv

^ thanks *Naked*!  I figured it was something like that. My Macerena's came with a red dustbag so it made me question the white.


----------



## jancedtif

Cute wedges* Celtic*!  You're gonna get tons of wear out of them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cg- *OMG *R, *they are sooooo amazing I love them! 

*urasia- *wow love them! 

*phiphi- *so cute! 

*bagsforme- *I love them! 

*celtic- *the wedges are so great congrats!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you so much my TPF friends!!! you always know how to make a gal feel good 

Congrats on everyone's new reveal  I have a feeling we are going to be seeing a ton of new reveals 

so sorry it took forever but here it goes
1st pic is of my sister and I in our Rouge Patent Biancas I got them for her as a gift for mothers day but I told her we need to take mod pics for my TPF Friends. Mine are a half size 2 big bit I've been searching high and low and this was the closest I can find to my size from Crickett Liverpoole along with the Barbie Pink Biancas


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Up next 
Black Patent Lady Peeps 150mm from Miami 
TTS for me 
Cranberry Kid Lady Peeps 150 from Horatio 
could have used half size small they stretched


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

last but not least my favorite pair not to mention my husbands favorite pair the Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm from Horatio


----------



## cindy74

thank you girls for the nice comments .

adctd2onlnshpng i love all youre new shoes !


----------



## alleriaa

damn adctd2onlnshpng!! These are hot!!


----------



## clothingguru

*janced, bella*, *dez,* and* archy* 
*Adctd: *OMG OMG   You are on a role!!!! woot woot! I love those MB's on you....so AMAZINGLY SEXY! And the barbie pink bianca's..... and the peeps....oh my im in heaven!!!!!!!!! 

*Celtic*: Love the wedges on you! congrats!


----------



## Star86doll

*adctd2onlnshpng* your madame buetterfly booties look amazing!!! It look great on you! 
think I need the barbie pink bianca in my life.......!


----------



## laurenam

Those madame butterfly booties! Do you mind if I ask the price on those babies? 

Congrats on them all!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

The madame butterfly booties are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

laurenam said:


> those madame butterfly booties! Do you mind if i ask the price on those babies?
> 
> Congrats on them all!!


$1195


----------



## phiphi

thank you for your kind words *duke, jan, bella & jan* - mom is now plotting her next pair. it's probably best i don't tell her about this forum. 

*bags* - congrats on the great fernandos! they look great on you.
love the almeria on you *celtic* - they're the perfect wedge for summer.
*addictd* wowzers, you have so many pretty new additions!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*celtic*:  I love the Almeria.

*adctd:* Wowzers woman, you are on a roll!  Love them all!


----------



## Ilgin

*Adctd*, all gorgeous pairs! THE MB BOOTIES are  ...


----------



## mistyknightwin

*adctd2onlnshpng* I bow down to you Lady! there is no way I could walk in 150mm. I barely can do 120 with a platform!! lol :salute:


----------



## LornaLou

Wow addicted to shopping!! I love the new cranberry colour, it's stunning and your madame butterfly booties, so hot! I just saw the barbie pink bianca on the previous page too, I love them so much!!!!


----------



## carlinha

ladies, i am AGES behind but i wanted to say that i  everyone's new purchases!!!

AMAZING ALL of them!!!!!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

what's that in your avatar, *c*?!! gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

surlygirl said:


> what's that in your avatar, *c*?!! gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*C* you are sooo :busted

I am in


----------



## mal




----------



## erinmiyu

i just noticed the avatar in another thread, too, *carlinha*! it's love!


----------



## mimi14

Car - naughty naughty! They look cute though.


----------



## rdgldy

*carla*, did you want to tell us something??


----------



## jancedtif

* Carlinha*!


----------



## Luv n bags

I never thought I would like these shoes....
But after seeing another members post on these, I knew I had to have them - they are so fun and colorful.  They remind me of a Tonka toy!


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> ladies, *i am AGES behind but i wanted to say that i  everyone's new purchases*!!!
> 
> AMAZING ALL of them!!!!!!!!



Me, too and I am sooooo impressed with all of your lovely purchases.

*Car*.........??????????????????


----------



## surlygirl

love them, *tiger*! so fun!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Tiger*, they are fantastic! Congrats!

So I am not nuts? *Carlinha* did update her avatar on the sly without a reveal?  :ninja: can't sneak one by us *Carlinha*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *Tiger* they are fun!  Love them!


----------



## dukediva02

I am new to the group but quickly getting acquainted!

This thread is by far my favorite...so many pretty shoes!

Those Madame Butterfly booties make me SWOOOOON!


----------



## iimewii

*adctd2onlnshpng*-All your new pairs are incrediable!

*Carla*- your avartar mb is beautiful!


----------



## Miss T

This is my first ever pair of Louboutins! I'm so in love. Now I want 100 more pairs of Biancas.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Miss T said:


> This is my first ever pair of Louboutins! I'm so in love. Now I want 100 more pairs of Biancas.




OMGGGGGGGG where did you get these? "I DIE "


----------



## dukediva02

*Miss T* - Congrats on your first CLs! They are Bee-You-Tee-Full and you wear them well!

I am a Loubie Newbie too! My first pairs are in transit and I hope to post some pics very soon.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

TPF friends !!! you always make me feel better about my purchases I've been feeling a ton of guilt lately :shame:  

Congratulations everyone again on your new reveals please forgive me for not being able to individually comment on everyone's comments and  new additions I would have to literally hire someone to do it! lol there are so many and it's so hard with my little ones I work 12- 16 hour days so I have to spend what little extra time I have with them. 

Thank you everyone


----------



## compulsive

*Miss T*, are these the ones available for pre-order on NM!?  They are FAB!!!!!! I seriously *need* these!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*adctd- *WOW they are all beautiful but you know I am just lusting over the MBB . you went tts right?

*carla- *I see some fabulousness in your avatar 

*tiger- *those Biancas look like so much fun?! 

*MissT- *wow those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*tigertrixie:* Love LOVE the bianca slings on you! COngrats!
*miss T*: YOUR FIRST pair is a bold pair! I LIKE YOU SO MUCH ALREADY!!! Haha. I love love these bianca's!!!! I saw these in the banana version but not bianca. Is that like a shiny metallic sheen to them?
*Carla:* Pull these baby out and shoe us!!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

Miss T said:


> This is my first ever pair of Louboutins! I'm so in love. Now I want 100 more pairs of Biancas.




OMG!!!!!!  Miss T, they are simply STUNNING!!!!  Them! CONGRATS on such a gorgeous 1st pair!!
Do they have a patent shine to them? I must know where you got them from!! They look sooo much better on you than NM's Pre-fall picture (if that's where you got them from).


----------



## immashoesaddict

tigertrixie said:


> I never thought I would like these shoes....
> But after seeing another members post on these, I knew I had to have them - they are so fun and colorful. They remind me of a Tonka toy!


 

HERROW SHOE TRIPLETSSS


----------



## karwood

*NANI,* congrats on getting the MC Greis, especially for that price!
*roussel,* love your mint green VP! The color is oh so fab!
*adctd2onlnshpng*, love your all your newest additions! Your Peeps, Biancas and your MB Booties are all GORGEOUS!
*gymangel,* Beautiful!
*archy,* your Fetichas looks amazing on you! 
*star,* Love your Biancas! 
*jance,* thank you! Love your African Queen wedges. Perfect for the summer!
*eclipse,* congrats on your two fabulous finds! I can't wait to see your pre-sales!
*wannaprada,* what a great deal! Congrats! Your Matadors are lovely!
*cindy,* love the color of your Miss Marples!
*alleria,* love the Fernandos! One favorite styles from the spring collection!  
*clothingguro,* your AF are beautiful! Love them in the pink/ gold color combo!
*urasia,* one of my fav styles from last fall! Congrats on the 50% deal! 
*phi,* what a lovely and thoughtful gift for your Mom!
*celtic,* your Almerias are fab! Perfect for the summer!
*bagsforme,* I posted in the other thread. I love the Fernandos, but I agree that they are a bit too big on you. I hope you can find a another pair that is 1/2 size smaller.
*tiger,* the Bianca slings look totally fabulous on you!
*carlinha,* Looooove you MB booties! I can't wait to receive my pair. 
*miss T* Congrats on your first pair! They are STUNNING!!!!! Can I just say, I am a huge Bianca fan and the fact that these are your first CL purchase, you totally had me at hello!


----------



## Miss T

Thank you SO MUCH *adctd2onlnshpng*, *dukediva02*, *compulsive*, *dezynrbaglaydee*, *clothingguru*, *CelticLuv*, & *karwood*!!! You all are so beyond friendly in this forum. 

For those who asked, yes these are the ones from NM. I pre-ordered a few weeks ago, and received them yesterday. Although I loved them in the stock picture, they look SO much better in person. If you look at the ones on the website, you can see those splashes of white, but in person those are like mirrored silver. So, those silver parts are really the only shiny parts. I know they look really shiny in that third picture, but that is just the silver catching the flash. It's not like a patent/metallic sheen on the whole shoe. Hope that helps some of you!


----------



## iimewii

*Miss T*- those are beautiful!
*tigertrixie *- Love the colors on your bianca sling!


----------



## gymangel812

Miss T said:


> This is my first ever pair of Louboutins! I'm so in love. Now I want 100 more pairs of Biancas.


holy crap those are amazing! adding to wishlist.... as if i need to buy another pair retail. i hope they aren't NM exclusive...


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo




----------



## iimewii

*xoxojennyxoxo*- You look faboulous in your CL's!


----------



## mal

compulsive said:


> *Miss T*, are these the ones available for pre-order on NM!?  They are FAB!!!!!! I seriously *need* these!


----------



## Ilgin

Miss T said:


> This is my first ever pair of Louboutins! I'm so in love. Now I want 100 more pairs of Biancas.


 
THOSE ARE SOME KILLER SHOEEES!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Off topic for one second. *Surly,* remember those leggings you found the link for on the R&R site? I posted that I was going to get those, don't know if you read my post. Anyway, I got them from R&R (very fast shipping BTW), but the texture on them is like rubber. Trying to put them on is a cross between trying to dress Spiderman and Catwoman, so not easy to get on. Once on, almost impossible to pull off your feet. Anyway, they do look good on, but hot as the fabric (?) doesn't breathe. I wanted to tell you about 'em, and didn't know if I could find you again. Sorry, everyone, back on topic.




surlygirl said:


> what's that in your avatar, *c*?!! gorgeous!


----------



## Pursepushin

Beautiful! Yeah, that's what happens; all addictions start with the first ONE. Welcome to the club. Hi, my name is April, and I'm a Louboutista!




Ilgin said:


> THOSE ARE SOME KILLER SHOEEES!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## mira_uk

*CG* those babies are a steal!!! Absolutely friggin gorgeous 



clothingguru said:


> Here is my amazing Ebay find!!!! Pink & gold annees folles!


 
*Miss T* those badboys make me NEED some skin! Delicious 



Miss T said:


> This is my first ever pair of Louboutins! I'm so in love. Now I want 100 more pairs of Biancas.


----------



## StephieT224

Shoe Twin!  I just bought them and I am in love....in LOVE!  



BellaShoes said:


> *Pre-Fall 2010*
> *Dark Grey Flannel Bianca 140mm*
> 
> Without further ado.....


----------



## roussel

Wow Miss T those biancas are totally cool!  
Just posting here because I got my last presale pair today

Grey Almerias









and MC Greissimo


----------



## Eclipse4

Miss T - The biancas are hot 
Roussel - Love both pairs and your nail polish is pretty


----------



## cts900

*Miss T*: What a way to begin a collection!  Huge congratulations!
*jenny*: Lookin' good .
*StephanieT*: Let's see .
*roussel*: Both pairs look amazing on you.  I am thrilled for you on both purchases.  Great picks !


----------



## strsusc

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> last but not least my favorite pair not to mention my husbands favorite pair the Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm from Horatio


 
THOSE ARE FABULOUS!!!! 
Are they leather or suede?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ leather


----------



## BellaShoes

Miss T said:


> This is my first ever pair of Louboutins! I'm so in love. Now I want 100 more pairs of Biancas.



Oh My


----------



## Luv n bags

Those are hot!


----------



## yousofine

roussel said:


> Wow Miss T those biancas are totally cool!
> Just posting here because I got my last presale pair today
> 
> Grey Almerias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and MC Greissimo



That's a sale score for me! Love it! Perfect combination of two different types of shoes, colour and style. PERFECT!

Lucky you!


----------



## clothingguru

*mira_uk:* Thank you! I love them! 
*karwood:* Thanks so much cheeka! 
*roussel:* LOVE the greissimo's and the wedges!!!! They look SO SO good on you! And love your nail polish! 
*xoxojennyxoxo:* Cute pics!


----------



## CelticLuv

*roussel*, the grey almeria's look great on you! That grey is simply beautiful!! Where did you find that color at?


----------



## phiphi

wow! i can't keep up! great additions ladies!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*phiphi* - How sweet on you.  The love flats are a perfect present!!
*bagsforme* - Awesome pair!!  They look great on you.
*celticluv* - Very nice colour for summer wedges.  Congrats!!
*adctd2onlnshpng* - Great haul!! I love each pair especially the cranberry Lady Peeps!!
*tigertrixie* - That's definitely a fun pair!!
*Miss T* - That python is stunning.  Fab purchase!!
*xoxojennyxoxo* - Great photo shoot with your CLs.
*roussel* - Loving the Almerias on you!! MC Greiss shoe twin!!


----------



## StephieT224

*CTS* - I'll get on that ASAP

*roussel *- LOVE! Every time I wonder I I want wedges or not I come here and then I want them.

*MISS T*- what an Amazing 1st choice!!


----------



## roussel

thank you eclipse, cts, yousofine, cg, celtic, sassy, stephie!
celtic, i got them from nordies during presale


----------



## karwood

*roussel,* love your Almeria and MC Greis (shoe twin!). They both look fabulous on you!


Also, I LOVE the nailpolish color on your toes! Please tell us what is the name of the color and  brand! TIA


----------



## karwood

So, I have jumped onto the * Madame Butterfly Booties* bandwagon! Thanks to all the lovely ladies who answered all my sizing questions and to *Jet* for helping get in contact with Susan! I absolutely LOOOOOVE them and you guys weren't kiddin when you said they are very comfy and the leather is soft as _buttah_!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*kar *- loveeee them!!!  

i really wish i could fit heels into my everyday life more... the MBBs look so good on everyone!


----------



## rdgldy

The MBBs are fabulous-*Karwood*, you look wonderful in them.


----------



## roussel

thanks karwood!  Wow those MBB look great on you!  The leather does look so supple in your pics.  my nailpolish is opi's done out in deco (flat lavender) with mac's varicose violet on top to give it that irridescent sheen.


----------



## mal

*karwood*, they look *fabulous!* And they are so "you" I would have been flabbergasted if you didn't get them


----------



## Dukeprincess

Now I love those Almerias *roussel.*

*Karwood*, why must you kill me?  Seriously, you are hurting me with all of these fabulous new shoesies!   I swear you can make any shoe look 10x better. Congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I just DIED...  DIED!

Sooo beautiful


----------



## Dukeprincess

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I just DIED... DIED!
> 
> Sooo beautiful


  to poor *Nakie.  *Death by beauty shock.


----------



## clothingguru

oh *KARWOOD*:  they are fabulous!!!! I am growing fonder of these!


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I just DIED...  DIED!
> 
> Sooo beautiful


*naked*, did you like them???


----------



## iimewii

karwood said:


> So, I have jumped onto the *Madame Butterfly Booties* bandwagon! Thanks to all the lovely ladies who answered all my sizing questions and to *Jet* for helping get in contact with Susan! I absolutely LOOOOOVE them and you guys weren't kiddin when you said they are very comfy and the leather is soft as _buttah_!


 
They look Beautiful on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> *naked*, did you like them???


 
I'm sorry... *Naked *can't talk right now. She's dead.


----------



## lilmissb

*kar* they look AMAZING on you!!! Congrats on a stunning pair.

^ :lolots:


----------



## natassha68

I cant beleive all the newest additions !!! ..... So gorgeous Ladies


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> So, I have jumped onto the * Madame Butterfly Booties* bandwagon! Thanks to all the lovely ladies who answered all my sizing questions and to *Jet* for helping get in contact with Susan! I absolutely LOOOOOVE them and you guys weren't kiddin when you said they are very comfy and the leather is soft as _buttah_!



*HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHOE TWIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jeshika

*karwood*,  **THUMP** 

the MBBs look BEAUTIFUL on you! rool:


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!** Moshi, rdgldy, duke, naked, jeshika, clothingguro, mal, iimewii, nat, lilmissb and carlinha (yaaay! shoe twin!!!) **XOXOXO!*

*roussel,* thanks for the polish info! I am definitely buying those colors!



To our little angel, *naked*,  may she rest in peace in CL Heaven


----------



## Pursepushin

You guys, everybody's purchases are so glam! 
*Karwood,* OMG, woman, you are rock'in those MBB! I love them, but I know me and I wouldn't ever wear them if I had them, so wear them in great health, style and kick someone's a$$ in 'em.....well, you know what I mean.


----------



## mishybelle

Wow, wow, wow, ladies. I am near speechless! Such stunning buys! Congrats!


----------



## Sicy

How do you guys walk in these shoes? And where would you wear them to??  Honest question from someone that does not wear heels.


----------



## rdgldy

*Sicy, *you learn to walk in them, honestly!  I couldn't fathom 4 or 5 inch heels a couple of years ago, and now 3 inches feel like flats to me.  You wear them anywhere and everywhere!!


----------



## cts900

They look amazing on you, *Kar*.  Simply amazing .


----------



## phiphi

good heavens *karwood* - you are _killing_ it!!!


----------



## mal

RIP, *nakie!*
Really, *K* they are *too* hot


----------



## KlassicKouture

Incredible buys!!!!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Sicy said:


> How do you guys walk in these shoes? And where would you wear them to?? Honest question from someone that does not wear heels.


 
hahahah  Urm like i was saying to a fe tpf'ers ..a few years ago i thought 10cm was like ankle breaking height after many years of practice and torturing my feetsies , 10 cm is my "normal" height lol .I wear them everywhere , well my i dont weaqr my >10cm heels to uni its bit much but i make the ocassion to wear them


----------



## immashoesaddict

karwood said:


> So, I have jumped onto the *Madame Butterfly Booties* bandwagon! Thanks to all the lovely ladies who answered all my sizing questions and to *Jet* for helping get in contact with Susan! I absolutely LOOOOOVE them and you guys weren't kiddin when you said they are very comfy and the leather is soft as _buttah_!


 

*Imma* is joining *nakie* at CL Heaven


----------



## crystalhowlett

May I ask where you found these lovely shoes " madame butterfly booties"?


----------



## kittenslingerie

karwood said:


> So, I have jumped onto the * Madame Butterfly Booties* bandwagon! Thanks to all the lovely ladies who answered all my sizing questions and to *Jet* for helping get in contact with Susan! I absolutely LOOOOOVE them and you guys weren't kiddin when you said they are very comfy and the leather is soft as _buttah_!



Karwood, those sre STUNNING on you!
OT, I also LOVE your wood floor, what kind of wood is it?


----------



## SassySarah

crystalhowlett said:


> May I ask where you found these lovely shoes " madame butterfly booties"?



Yes please I have to have these!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Karwood*, the MBs are AMAZING on you!!


----------



## gymangel812

SassySarah said:


> Yes please I have to have these!!!


they're at horatio & scp boutiques and barneys madison ave and beverly hills. they're $1195.


----------



## elfgirl

Work has been crazy so I'm...a little behind. :shame:

*Purse *-- I LOVE the Very Jaws!  I think the b/w is my favorite colorway in these. I am very covetous of your oxblood VPs. The Joli Neoud is such a cute shoe! It looks wonderful on you! AND Ron Ron AND Lady Lynch glitters? AND New Simples?! AND Fifis?!?! AND Engins, suede Biancas, gold VPs, and Gazelles?!?!?!?! 
*llgin *-- Cramberry is such a gorgeous color--congrats!
*Eimii *-- The Bloody Mary's are TDF!
*Bella *-- I commented on these way back when on your collection thread, I think, but I just have to say -- I still adore the flannel!  
*karwood *-- Love the purple Biancas--the flash makes them so vibrant! I love that you now have b/w Armadillos AND Strassadillos!   And you got the MB booties, too! They look fabulous!
*po0h *--  I'm so glad the Biancas stayed!  They look fantastic on you!
*Celtic *-- Congrats on the Macarenas and the Almerias! Great summer shoes!
*BagsR4Me *-- Burgandy Glittart VPs 
*iimewii *-- Another pair of the peacock Biancas!  Lovely!
*Biggirlloveshoe *-- The grape Ron Rons look perfect! Congrats!
*cts *-- Those pony hair Tigresse Espadrilles must be the most fun shoe ever!  I love them on you! I love that your mom "lent" them to you! And the nappa Rosellas are beautiful and make me want to buy some despite my ban.
*lilflobowl *-- Love the grey Macarenas!
*SteadyRiot *-- The Rolandes look HOT on you! Congrats!
*Duke *-- Yay! I'm so glad you finally found your Camel Decolletes! They look perfect!
*Nani *-- YAY Shoe Cousin! I love the multi gres on you! I'm so glad you got them.
*roussel *-- LOVE the mint VPs on you! The Almerias and Multi Gres are fantastic! (Shoe cousin!)
*adctd *-- Your two Lady Peeps look fantastic on you.  That cranberry color is delicious!  And, awwww, the Barbie Pink Biancas!  Those are the first shoe that I ever wanted to buy just to look at them! And, of course, the MB booties are sexy sexy!  
*gymangel *-- The glitter Titis are fab! Congrats!
*archy *-- What a fantastic find! I think the Fetichas are the perfect end to your dry spell! 
*Star *-- Those peacock Biancas are taking the board by storm! They look great!
*jan *-- Those new wedges look perfect on you! So glad they fit!
*Eclipse *-- Congrats on your ebay finds -- great classic pairs can be rare on the 'bay!
*cindy *-- Love the Miss Marples!
*wannaprada *-- Great find!  They look fantastic!
*CG *-- The Annees Folles! :faints: What a find!  I want modeling pics, woman!
*phi *-- I love your mom's new LOVE flats. 
*bagsforme *-- The Fernandos look fabulous!
*TigerTrixie *-- Love the colorblock slings!  So fun!
*Miss T* --  I think I must have something in that skin. MUST. HAVE.


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, well remember my post where I said I wouldn't wear them if I had them, I didn't think I would. But the more I see them on you guys...... well crap! Guessie what? They're coming to mama. I really have to stay away from this thread!! Dang, Karwood, you enabler you!!




karwood said:


> So, I have jumped onto the *Madame Butterfly Booties* bandwagon! Thanks to all the lovely ladies who answered all my sizing questions and to *Jet* for helping get in contact with Susan! I absolutely LOOOOOVE them and you guys weren't kiddin when you said they are very comfy and the leather is soft as _buttah_!


----------



## SassySarah

Pursepushin said:


> OK, well remember my post where I said I wouldn't wear them if I had them, I didn't think I would. But the more I see them on you guys...... well crap! Guessie what? They're coming to mama. I really have to stay away from this thread!! Dang, Karwood, you enabler you!!



Purse where did you find yours?  I'm still on the hunt!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Alright I've also joined the club, Madame Butterfly Booties are coming to me!!!  Yipeeee!!!  I hope I can walk in these, they will be my highest heel yet!!!


----------



## karwood

*purse, cts, phi, mal, klassic, elfgirl, kuromi, kittens and imma!!! *

*purse and sassy,* congrats on getting the MBB!!! I look forward to seeing your modeling pics! *purse,* never say never when it comes to CL shoes, lol!

*kittens,* As I recall, I think our hardwood floors is either clear red oak or select red oak.


----------



## LornaLou

Karwood you make me want the madame butterfly bootie even more! I love them on you!


----------



## Pursepushin

Barney's BH; my SA is Michelle Moot; tell her that April sent you.




SassySarah said:


> Purse where did you find yours? I'm still on the hunt!!!


----------



## karwood

*Thanks sooo much, Lorna!*



Pursepushin said:


> Barney's BH; my SA is Michelle Moot; tell her that April sent you.


 

I think she already purchased them this morning.



SassySarah said:


> Alright I've also joined the club, Madame Butterfly Booties are coming to me!!! Yipeeee!!! I hope I can walk in these, they will be my highest heel yet!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here I am at the office... introduced my BW Greissimo's into the wild today... word traveled fast, I have had three visitors by my cube saying 'I heard you are wearing a must see today...'

I absolutely love these shoes!


----------



## kuromi-chan

lookin' good *bella*!


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you *Elfgirl*! The modeling pics are in my thread! 
*Bella*: Love them! Aren't they just the most beautiful shoes?!!! I love mine SOOO much!


----------



## Learned HandBag

Bella--

Very cute story! Very cute shoes.  I see the crossed feet over a table is becoming your signature pose!  




BellaShoes said:


> Here I am at the office... introduced my BW Greissimo's into the wild today... word traveled fast, I have had three visitors by my cube saying 'I heard you are wearing a must see today...'
> 
> I absolutely love these shoes!


----------



## Pursepushin

*Karwood*, see what a snowball this has become. WE have no willpower here, do we girls? Nah, not one little bit!



karwood said:


> *Thanks sooo much, Lorna!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she already purchased them this morning.


----------



## cts900

Pursepushin said:


> *Karwood*, see what a snowball this has become. WE have no willpower here, do we girls? Nah, not one little bit!



Nope.  None.

*Bella*: GREAT picture!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies.... it is the _'head out the cube, check both ways, all clear...pose'_


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^ lol *bella*! lookin good girl!


----------



## ikaesmallz

karwood said:


> So, I have jumped onto the * Madame Butterfly Booties* bandwagon! Thanks to all the lovely ladies who answered all my sizing questions and to *Jet* for helping get in contact with Susan! I absolutely LOOOOOVE them and you guys weren't kiddin when you said they are very comfy and the leather is soft as _buttah_!



*OHHH MYYY GOOOD* seriously you guys are killing me with the MBBs. I'm fighting so hard not to want them. They look super hot *kar*!


----------



## Pursepushin

*Bella*, you're just TOO bella for your own good! Stop making us drool here!


----------



## BellaShoes

Pursepushin said:


> *Bella*, you're just TOO bella for your own good! Stop making us drool here!


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## BellaShoes

*karwood*... I still get butterflies over your butterflies!


----------



## SassySarah

Pursepushin said:


> *Karwood*, see what a snowball this has become. WE have no willpower here, do we girls? Nah, not one little bit!



Yes I tracked them down and they are on their way!  Nope no will power. Is there a such thing as shore rehab? Or shoe addicts anonymous meetings???


----------



## KlassicKouture

I keep coming back to look at those Madame Butterfly Booties...absolutely TDF!!


----------



## lilflobowl

wahhhh *karwood*, those MBBs! & YOUR LEGS! I die!


----------



## ericanjensen

BellaShoes said:


> Here I am at the office... introduced my BW Greissimo's into the wild today... word traveled fast, I have had three visitors by my cube saying 'I heard you are wearing a must see today...'
> 
> I absolutely love these shoes!


Beautiful!!!!
I can't wait for the day I can take a pic of me in this style!

And Karwood, WOW! Those are fantastic on you!  You have beautiful skin


----------



## elfgirl

:ninja:


----------



## jeshika

*elf*! so fabulous!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

From a lovely TPFer:






Ring Lizard Maternas

From another fab TPFer:






Anthracite YoYo's

Currently being dyed black:






Tan kitten heels


----------



## elfgirl

My last three:

Black nappa Petit Rat





I made the mistake of going by the shoe dept. when I was returning some things at Saks today and left with these...

Grey Flannel Biancas





And my big acquisition...thanks to *Nico *who saw them and let me know, I now have my HG shoes... 

Cathedrale in Black


----------



## tigerkitty




----------



## Melocoton

tigerkitty said:


> View attachment 1127987
> 
> 
> View attachment 1127988
> 
> 
> View attachment 1127989



OOoo, so sassy!


----------



## Tenley10

*elf* - those cathedrales are TO DIE FOR!


----------



## cts900

*KK* and *elf*: Such lovely hauls. Congrats to you both!
*elf*: Nothing quite like getting an HG style, is there?  I am so, so happy for you and deeply envious of the flannel.  _The flannel_ .
*tigerkitty*: I love them.  Beauties!


----------



## tigerkitty

melocoton, cts900: Thank you! I wore them the first time last nite to dinner! Love them....


----------



## elfgirl

Klassic, I love all the new pairs. That anthracite is so beautiful! Congrats!
tigerkitty, I have to pet those every time I go to one of the stores LOL! They're so soft and shiny!

Thank you *jeshika *, *Tenley *and *cts*!  I tried to resist the flannel as long as I could. Now the hard part will be leaving them in the closet until October.


----------



## rdgldy

*elf, klassic, tigerkitty*-gorgeous new shoes, ladies!!
*elf,* the cathedrales are one of my all time favorites. The cutouts remind me of stained glass.


----------



## elfgirl

rdgldy said:


> *elf, klassic, tigerkitty*-gorgeous new shoes, ladies!!
> *elf,* the cathedrales are one of my all time favorites. The cutouts remind me of stained glass.



Yes! The remind me of Tiffany glass.


----------



## phiphi

*klassic* love them all!
ooohhhh *elf* - congratulations on 3 gorgeous pairs!! i'm so happy you found your HG cathedrales though - i remember how much you wanted them. just beautiful!
*tigerkitty* those declics are awesome!


----------



## NANI1972

elf- Great buys. Love the flannel Biancas !
tiger- Very nice purchase!
Klassic- Good buys, I really like the ring lizards!


----------



## iimewii

*BellaShoes*-  love the pose and the BW Greissimo's


----------



## iimewii

*elfgirl*- Congrats on all your new purchases and I especially like your gray flannel Bianca!
*tigerkitty*- the declic are awesome purchase
*KlassicKouture*- love the ring lizard peep toe!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am so behind, but GORGEOUS new additions ladies!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks, everyone!!

Congrats on getting your HG's, *elf*. They're beautiful!!


----------



## Tenley10

The more I keep looking at the Cathedrales, the more I want them! Must look for them in a size 40!!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

*Elf, Tiger, et al*........wow you guys are killing me! I'm so envious.....those Cathedrals are fabulous; I've never seen them before. The flannel, yes, those are great! I used to have a pair of flannel heels - not CLs or any designer brand. I loved them. I think I ended up giving them to the Goodwill or something. I know......dumb.


----------



## Helena928

You ladies have the most incredible collections. WOW!

I know a boring choice for some, but it's my first pair so i'm excited!!


----------



## cts900

^^Not boring at all!  The classics are timeless and beautiful.  You have made a perfect first choice! Welcome to the addiction .


----------



## Pursepushin

I bought the same; have to have basics in the wardrobe. Congrats, and as the other poster said, welcome to the first of many more "firsts."




Helena928 said:


> You ladies have the most incredible collections. WOW!
> 
> I know a boring choice for some, but it's my first pair so i'm excited!!


----------



## rdgldy

*helena*, congratulations on a perfect first pair!!


----------



## iimewii

*Helena928 *- THat is not boring. Its a classic for a first pair!!!!


----------



## elfgirl

phiphi said:


> ooohhhh *elf* - congratulations on 3 gorgeous pairs!! i'm so happy you found your HG cathedrales though - i remember how much you wanted them. just beautiful!



Thank you so much, *phi*! I really didn't ever think I'd have them.  I'm so thrilled! 



NANI1972 said:


> elf- Great buys. Love the flannel Biancas !





iimewii said:


> *elfgirl*- Congrats on all your new purchases and I especially like your gray flannel Bianca!



Thanks, Nani and iimewii!  I just couldn't resist them any longer.  I was very surprised that my Saks still had my size.  Now the hard part: not wearing them until October! 



KlassicKouture said:


> Thanks, everyone!!
> 
> Congrats on getting your HG's, *elf*. They're beautiful!!



Thank you, *Klassic*!



Tenley10 said:


> The more I keep looking at the Cathedrales, the more I want them! Must look for them in a size 40!!!!



I hope you find a pair--they are so beautiful in person! The seller I bought mine from obviously found them at a consignment store because they still had the consignment store tag on them. LOL.  If you don't have your heart set on the black like I did, you might have an easier time of it. The other colors seem to pop up on Ebay more often.



Pursepushin said:


> *Elf, Tiger, et al*........wow you guys are killing me! I'm so envious.....those Cathedrals are fabulous; I've never seen them before. The flannel, yes, those are great! I used to have a pair of flannel heels - not CLs or any designer brand. I loved them. I think I ended up giving them to the Goodwill or something. I know......dumb.



Thanks, *Purse*!  They were from Spring 2008, I think.  I saw a picture of someone wearing them and fell in love.  As for the flannel, these are my first flannel shoes, but I think they're really wearable.  It's certainly about as business-like as you can make the Bianca!


----------



## elfgirl

*Helena*, I love the Decolettes! A perfect first pair. Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Helena*, the Decs are gorgeous!  I am wearing mine today!  Congrats!

*Elf:* Umm, I think your gorgeous UHG CLs deserve a kermit flail.


----------



## NYCBelle

Wedding shoes shots.....

the first 3 are from the photographer and the last one my friend took as you can see from the wear and tear after the reception lol


----------



## PANda_USC

*helena*, fab first choice! They look great on ya!!

*nycbelle*, ahhh congratulations!!!! Perfect shoes for the wedding, ^_^


----------



## tigerkitty

NYCbelle: beautiful wedding shoes! Congrats!


----------



## Helena928

Thank you all so much!! I cannot wait to wear them! I'm so excited! And I must agree, I think this is the first of many more to come.


----------



## Pursepushin

Here they are, my Bianca Peacock Blue Metal Calf 140 mm:






















I LOVE the color, and they are very "walkable" for 140mm. Absolutely drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## NYCBelle

thank you panda and tigerkitty!


----------



## idapida

Just got my first pair of Louboutins! They're Miss Marples, I wanted something with a thicker heel to start with, to be sure I could walk in them I'm so excited, and I'm certain this will be the first of many pairs. Is it even possible to own just one pair for an extended amount of time?


----------



## Pursepushin

Congrats on your first pair! No, it's not possible to just have one pair.




idapida said:


> Just got my first pair of Louboutins! They're Miss Marples, I wanted something with a thicker heel to start with, to be sure I could walk in them I'm so excited, and I'm certain this will be the first of many pairs. Is it even possible to own just one pair for an extended amount of time?


----------



## LoubiBaer

Just got these and I am in love again!!!  I Thought I could never top my nude VPs!! oh how wrong I was!!


----------



## jancedtif

Congrats on all your new purchases ladies!

*Loubibaer*  What are your wedges called and where did you get them?  I think I love them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Nice wedges *Loubi.*

I think these are it *jan*
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709492&bmUID=1276544352906&ev19=1:33


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Duke*!  OMG the stock photos look so different!


----------



## clothingguru

*Helena:* Congrats in your first pair! They look great on you!
*tigerkid:* Love the metallic suede declics!!!! congrats!
*elf:* Love the new buys! The greay flannel bianca's are fantastic  and those cathedral's Are so cool! Love your AVI!
*klassic*: Great 3 new buys! 
*Idapida:* Congrats on your first pair of Cl's!!!! 
*Purse:* Love the peacock bianca's! They are TDF!  Congrats! 
*NYCBelle:* LOVE the wedding shots chicky! They are amazing! The Np's looked great on you with your dress!!
*LoubiBaer:* I love love those new fall 2010 espadrilles on you! They are phenomenal! Congrats!


----------



## NYCBelle

thanks guru!!!



clothingguru said:


> *NYCBelle:* LOVE the wedding shots chicky! They are amazing! The Np's looked great on you with your dress!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ no problem. p.s. CONGRATS ON WEDDING!!!!! im sure it was just amazing!!!!


----------



## kramer125

idapida said:


> Just got my first pair of Louboutins! They're Miss Marples, I wanted something with a thicker heel to start with, to be sure I could walk in them I'm so excited, and I'm certain this will be the first of many pairs. Is it even possible to own just one pair for an extended amount of time?



Absolutely not!!!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

clothingguru said:


> ^ no problem. p.s. CONGRATS ON WEDDING!!!!! im sure it was just amazing!!!!


 

thank you!! yes it was beautiful =)


----------



## idapida

Pursepushin, kramer125: I was afraid of that! Well, afraid isn't really the word I'm looking for

clothingguru: Thanks! I am definitely feeling like that smiley!

LoubiBaer: Those wedges look amazing! Love the fabric.


----------



## cts900

NYCBelle said:


> Wedding shoes shots.....


Soooooooooooooo perfect.



Pursepushin said:


> Here they are, my Bianca Peacock Blue Metal Calf 140 mm
> I LOVE the color, and they are very "walkable" for 140mm. Absolutely drop dead gorgeous!



You better wear them sister!  Hot, hot, hot, hot!!!!



idapida said:


> Just got my first pair of Louboutins!



My tobacco Miss Marples were my 3rd CLs and my first CL heels.  I have worn them to death and find them to be the MOST comfortable heels I own.  Huge congrats on your first pair.



LoubiBaer said:


> Just got these and I am in love again!!!  I Thought I could never top my nude VPs!! oh how wrong I was!!



Congrats. What a terrific, fun, unique shoe.  Love them on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyones' shoes look amazing!


----------



## Pursepushin

Thanks, I believe I will when there's an occasion for them.  In the meantime, MBB coming this week, and then I'm DONE for a long time!




cts900 said:


> Soooooooooooooo perfect.
> You better wear them sister! Hot, hot, hot, hot!!!!


----------



## LoubiBaer

jancedtif,
Deroba 140 Flannel/Rope/Calf/ Taupe
the rope is natural colored and its dark brown calf on the heel I will post some more pics up close so you can see them better!!
the ones at saks are black and grey thats why they look so different!! They actually are!!! I got mine this weekend at Neimans they had just gotten them!!


----------



## LoubiBaer

Jancedtif,
here are some better pics! Enjoy!!


----------



## LornaLou

Love the metallic square suede declic  I can't wait to get a pair! I also love the peacock biancas! Great new additions ladies


----------



## indypup

I am so, SO behind on everyone's new additions!  They are all GORGEOUS!

My addition isn't really "new"... some of you remember these from the SNAD thread I posted ages ago.  Well, here they are again and this time, it's a happy story.  I found a cobbler in my area who actually was able to fix the heel and reinforce it.  They are wearable!  I wore them around the grocery store at first to test the strength and then wore them to work the next day!











They've also been posted in the DIY thread because they are, of course, a glitter DIY!


----------



## phiphi

a perfect first pair *helena* - they are gorgeous!
congrats *NYC* on your wedding! beautiful NPs!
lovely biancas *pursepushin*! you are on a roll!
*idapida* the miss marples are so pretty - congrats on your first pair!
nice wedges *loubi*!!
i remember the NPs when you first got them *indy* - you did such a great DIY. they are stunning!! definitely a happy ending!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ida*, congrats on your first pair!! Welcome to the addiction:devil:

*pursepushin*, gorgeous biancas!! Love the color

*loubi*, they look fabulous on ya!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*loubi, indy- *love them both!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Finally picked up my Lavender loves while in Vegas

Lavender Suede Gerissimo mules from Shoe In


----------



## SassySarah

Pursepushin said:


> Thanks, I believe I will when there's an occasion for them.  In the meantime, MBB coming this week, and then I'm DONE for a long time!



My MBB are coming this week too and then I must be on a ban!!!  Although the boyfriend is offering to buy me my purple Ron Rons I want, however I am afraid once he realizes how much  CL's cost and how many pairs I have accumulated I will be in trouble.  What to do!?  LOL


----------



## woody

Gorgeous Dezy. Well worth the wait!


----------



## sobe2009

*Dezy!!!* OMG, they look unbelivable on u with your great legs. Now I want them!!.


----------



## shoegrl756

*Elf*, I absolutely love the cathedrales. I love shoes that are sexy conservative. They're rare and gorgeous!

*Helena*, we all NEED classics in our collection. I think that most of us wear our classics the most! Wear them in good health and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## shoegrl756

NYCBelle said:


> Wedding shoes shots.....
> 
> the first 3 are from the photographer and the last one my friend took as you can see from the wear and tear after the reception lol



Congrats on the wedding! Those shoes are amazing. They are one of my UHGs! I would love to wear the multicolor glitter ones to my wedding except I'm young and won't be getting married anytime soon BUT I think I can plan ahead.  Great photography as well!


----------



## PANda_USC

*dezynr*, loveee the color and you're rocking the shoes! They look amazing against your skin tone!!


----------



## alleriaa

Pursepushin said:


> Here they are, my Bianca Peacock Blue Metal Calf 140 mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the color, and they are very "walkable" for 140mm. Absolutely drop dead gorgeous!



omg  i need these in m life...


----------



## purses & pugs

Helena928 said:


> You ladies have the most incredible collections. WOW!
> 
> I know a boring choice for some, but it's my first pair so i'm excited!!



I think they are a perfect first choice Helena! Classic and beautiful. Many congrats to you


----------



## indypup

Thanks *phi* and *dezy*!  I'm so glad that, after months and months, they are finally wearable!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Awesome shoes, chicas! You all look amazing!!


----------



## elfgirl

clothingguru said:


> *elf:* Love the new buys! The greay flannel bianca's are fantastic  and those cathedral's Are so cool! Love your AVI!



Thank you! DH was out on a camping trip with our youngest, so I set up all his backdrop stuff on my own to do the pics. I'm stunned the modeling pics came out at _all_. 



shoegrl756 said:


> *Elf*, I absolutely love the cathedrales. I love shoes that are sexy conservative. They're rare and gorgeous!



Thank you! I love them. 



Dukeprincess said:


> *Elf:* Umm, I think your  gorgeous UHG CLs deserve a kermit flail.



Why, I do believe you are correct!  




​


----------



## elfgirl

*NYCBelle*, congratulations on your wedding!  I love the shoe shots, especially the post-reception pic!

*Purse*, OOOOOH!   They're so beautiful!

*ida*, LOVE the Miss Marples! They're such a great style. Congrats on your first CLs!

*LoubiBaer*, nice wedge espadrilles! 

*indy*, I already commented on these in the DIY thread, I think, but...FABULOUSNESS! I'm so glad they came out so perfectly!

*dezy*,  The more I see these the more I want a pair, but I know they're long gone.  I'm glad you finally have them.  They look perfect on you!


----------



## Pursepushin

*Dezynr*: Love the lilac color. They look smashing on you! Great choice.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omigosh, I crack up everytime I see Kermit, *elf.*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, *dezy* those are amazing on you!

*purse:* The Biancas are beautiful!  Love the color.


----------



## karwood

*Thank you,**bella, ikae, klassic and lilflo*

*purse,* Love your Biancas! BTW, what enabling? LOL! 
*bella,* your Greis are lookin fab on you!
*elf,* love all your newest additions, esp. the Cathedrale! They are TDF!
*klassic,* congrats! All they are all very lovely!
*tiger,* Beautiful!
*helena,* certainly NOT boring! They are classic, stylish and sexy!
*NYCBelle,* Much Congratulation on your wedding! They are beautiful wedding shoes!
*ida,* Welcome and congrats on your first CL purchase!
*Loubibear,* love those wedges!
*indy,* excellent job! Your glitter NP turned out beautifully!
*dezynr,* looooove the color! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## phiphi

lol *elf*! hi kermit!
wow *dezy*!! they are beautiful!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *kar* and *elf*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*indy:* Clearly I am a fool for missing your shoes, so I apologize, they are amazing!


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Finally picked up my Lavender loves while in Vegas



Aw, they are gorgeous and look incredible on your skin tone.  Congrats, sweetie!



indypup said:


> My addition isn't really "new"...
> 
> ...They've also been posted in the DIY thread because they are, of course, a glitter DIY!



Wowza, indy! Good for you for showing perseverance.  They came out amazing!



Pursepushin said:


> Thanks, I believe I will when there's an occasion for them.  In the meantime, MBB coming this week, and then I'm DONE for a long time!



Done?  Really?  Say it isn't so..... I always look forward to your magnificent buys....:cry:.


----------



## clothingguru

*elf:* You did that on your own! They look great!
*Indy*: They look great! I didnt see them when they were damaged but so glad they turned out well for you!
*Dez:* LOVE LOVE LOVE the lavender suede mules! OMG! I just love them!


----------



## NYCBelle

thanks shoegrl, elf and karwood!


----------



## djrr

here are my most recent purchases... the basic staples

black patent new simples, nude patent VP, camel patent VP


----------



## cts900

^^Love, love, love the basics!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*djrr:* Those are some HOT basics!   Don't you just adore the Camel Patent?


----------



## clothingguru

*Djrr*: I love the new buys! Where did you get the camel Vp's???


----------



## cts900

After a year of searching and much consultation with the enabling *elfgirl* and kind *karwood* about this lovely style....it is finally mine!  Thanks for your encouragement and help ladies !

*Black Suede Lady Gres (lightened by flash)*


----------



## BellaShoes

Awww, *cts*, they are simply fabulous. One of my long time favorites.


----------



## elfgirl

*cts*! They are beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

*cts,* so pretty!!


----------



## jancedtif

LoubiBaer said:


> Jancedtif,
> here are some better pics! Enjoy!!



Thank you!  They look great on you!!



indypup said:


> I am so, SO behind on everyone's new additions!  They are all GORGEOUS!
> 
> My addition isn't really "new"... some of you remember these from the SNAD thread I posted ages ago.  Well, here they are again and this time, it's a happy story.  I found a cobbler in my area who actually was able to fix the heel and reinforce it.  They are wearable!  I wore them around the grocery store at first to test the strength and then wore them to work the next day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've also been posted in the DIY thread because they are, of course, a glitter DIY!



Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Finally picked up my Lavender loves while in Vegas
> 
> Lavender Suede Gerissimo mules from Shoe In



I'm loving the lavender on you* Dezy*!!



djrr said:


> here are my most recent purchases... the basic staples
> 
> black patent new simples, nude patent VP, camel patent VP



Congrats on you new purchases!!



cts900 said:


> After a year of searching and much consultation with the enabling *elfgirl* and kind *karwood* about this lovely style....it is finally mine!  Thanks for your encouragement and help ladies !
> 
> *Black Suede Lady Gres (lightened by flash)*



*cts900* the Lady Gres are the shoes of my dreams!  Congrats they look very elegant on you!!


----------



## karwood

*cts900,* they look absolutely beautiful and perfect on you!


----------



## cts900

_Thank you soooo much ladies_! :kiss:

*Bella, elf, rdgldy, jance, karwood*: I have such deep admiration for your collections that your generous compliments mean the world to me. 

*jance*: As soon as you find a pair in your size, snatch 'em up.  They are unbelievably comfortable.  I still cannot believe they are mine .


----------



## Dukeprincess

JEALOUS....  You look amazing in the LG, *cts!*


----------



## phiphi

they are _stunning_ *cts* - the LG is one of my favourite styles - congrats on such a pretty pair!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Duke* and *phi* .  I understand how you feel, *Duke*....I have felt the same way for a very long time.  I am super duper happy!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*woody, sobe, klassic, elf (call Shoe In they still had some!), purse, duke, karwood, phiphi, cts900, cg, jance- *thank you all so much! 

*djrr- *love the basics!!!

*cts900- *oh sweetie they look so great on you!!! congrats!


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *dez*! I love them .


----------



## indypup

*Duke*, thanks so much! (and no worries, there have been thousands of shoes posted!) 

*cts*, thank you!  Perseverance sure is the right word... I was afraid these would never be repaired!  And HUGE congrats on the LG acquisition... I know they were well worth the wait!

*Rebekah*, thanks!  That thread I posted was waaaay back in November or December!  It's a little sad. 

Thank you *jance*!

*dezy*, that color on your Greis mules is just breathtaking.  I think that suede just does it for me!

*djrr*, GORGEOUS basics!  My favorites are the nude VP!


----------



## NYCBelle

OMG love these!! so classic!  especially loving those nudes!!!!



djrr said:


> here are my most recent purchases... the basic staples
> 
> black patent new simples, nude patent VP, camel patent VP


----------



## Pursepushin

Got to have the basics, they are the staples that keep it together.




djrr said:


> here are my most recent purchases... the basic staples
> 
> black patent new simples, nude patent VP, camel patent VP


----------



## karwood

*djrr,* sorry I missed your post :shame: I love your recent purchases, they are all the classic, sexy and stylish shoes in the perfect basic colors!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*dezy* - that color is gorgeous!  congrats

*djrr *- love your new purchases!  especially the camel vps!

*cts* - they look perfect!  congrats!


----------



## sassyphoenix

*Karwood* - Fabulous pair.  They look amazing on you!!
*BellaShoes* - Love the pose on the desk!!  Congrats on the Greis.
*elfgirl* - Grey flannel...sweeeeet!!!  Congrats again on your HG!!
*KlassicKouture* - Awesome pairs and finds!!
*tigerkitty* - I like the metallic.  Modelling pics pls.
*Helena928* - Gorgeous first pair...so simple and classic!!
*NYCBelle* - Perfect wedding shoes.  Congrats!!
*Pursepushin* - Looooove that colour Bianca!!
*idapida* - The Miss Marples are a smart and fabulous first pair.
*LoubiBaer* - Great espadrilles...so versatile!!
*indypup* - OMG, that colour is amazing.  Fab DIY!!
*dezynrbaglaydee* - I love the lavender on you!!
*djrr* - Love all three but the camel VPs are soooo gorgy!!
*cts900* - Awwww, those look sooo good on you.  Congrats!!


----------



## iimewii

[/B]djrr[/B]- Great Choice for Basics!
*cts900 *- Love the Lady Gres on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*CTS:* They are so stunning on you! I love them! Congratulations!


----------



## phiphi

*djrr* i am sorry too, i missed your post!! i love them all. love the classics and they are perfect for every day. every occasion!


----------



## SassySarah

They're here!!!  Madame Butterfly Booties!  After missing the FedEx guy yesterday I was in agony for these to arrive and to get here before the boyfriend got home!  The leather on these babies are the softest ever.  These are my highest heels yet, I hope I can walk in these and they are more than just a beautiful piece of art.  

14 pairs in 5 months = banned for a long long time


----------



## Pursepushin

Someone has just flown in here and says her name is Madamn Butterfly! What can it mean? Tee-hee......here she is, all 150mm of her


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sassy* those are worthy!  Holy crap woman, 14 pairs in 5 months! 

EDIT: MBB overload!  I am in CL heaven!  Congrats *purse!* They are fierce!


----------



## surlygirl

y'all are killing me with the MBB! they look so gorgeous! great pics ladies!


----------



## cts900

Thank you my dear *CG*!  I feel like a star!
You are all so sweet *iimewii, phoenix, moshi*, and *indy*!  You ladies certainly know how to make someone's day .
*Sarah *  and *Purse* : TWO MBBs in one day?  I don't know if my heart can take all the fabulousness! Congrats to you both.  You wear them remarkably well!!!!!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Congrats, *Sarah*, we got 'em on the same day! Hope I can walk in them too. 
I'm like 6'-2.5" wearing these!


----------



## SassySarah

Yay congrats Purse!!!  It's a Booty party kind of day!!!  Isn't the leather like so so velvety soft???  I think mine are a bit tight as I have a very high arch but I know these will stretch with no problem because of the leather.


----------



## indypup

Thanks, *sassyphoenix*!  I still die over the gorgeous LC in your avy! 

WHOA, MBB!  They are just TDF, *Sarah* and *Purse*!  The more I see them, the more I love them!


----------



## babysweetums

ommg you girls are killing me! i tried them on in barneys and passed (because i didnt have my amex lol) but all these pictures arnt helping my willpower!!


----------



## Pursepushin

The leather is very soft, as you probably noticed. They are comfortable for what they are, a *very high heel*. I doubt I'll be walking anywhere in them except from the car to the restaurant, no hiking on city streets or anything silly. 
They are a collectible CL shoe, and you can always get your money out of them down the line when they are sold out. That's how I justify it. Works for me.




babysweetums said:


> ommg you girls are killing me! i tried them on in barneys and passed (because i didnt have my amex lol) but all these pictures arnt helping my willpower!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Pursepushin said:


> The leather is very soft, as you probably noticed. They are comfortable for what they are, a *very high heel*. I doubt I'll be walking anywhere in them except from the car to the restaurant, no hiking on city streets or anything silly.
> They are a collectible CL shoe, and you can always get your money out of them down the line when they are sold out. That's how I justify it. Works for me.


 
I hiked around in mine today. Suuuper comfy!


----------



## meaghan<3

I got mine last night too!!













I love them!!


----------



## Pursepushin

OMG, it's an epidemic!! Congrats all you shoe twins! Let's get the "booty" party started then!




meaghan<3 said:


> I got mine last night too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them!!


----------



## laurenam

I died and went to *butterfly* heaven!!


----------



## 5elle

Pursepushin said:


> OMG, it's an epidemic!! Congrats all you shoe twins! Let's get the "booty" party started then!



It really is!! No wonder I can't seem to track down a pair in my size. Gorgeous on all of you ladies!!


----------



## Ash8989

Happy wedding to ME  CL Lady Bows in champagne


----------



## 5elle

^^ Ooh these are beautiful! Congrats on your upcoming nuptials


----------



## tigerkitty

ash: very good choice! Congrats!


----------



## Pursepushin

*TigerKitty:* love your avitar. I am a CAT woman!!
*Ash: *beautiful shoes for a beautiful occasion. Congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

Congrats all you lucky Madame Butterfly bootie owners!

I love your Lady Bows *Ash*!  Congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ash*, omgsh those are the exact ones I gave you the link to on your thread(regarding your wedding dress) except in champagne instead of ivory? Congratulations!!! Definitely wedding shoe material versus nude biancas. Fabulous choice, ^_^


----------



## tigerkitty

Pursepushin said:


> *TigerKitty:* love your avitar. I am a CAT woman!!
> *Ash: *beautiful shoes for a beautiful occasion. Congrats!


 

Pursepushin: Thanks! It's my cat's old pic...He's very chubby now... 
u are a cat woman? very sexy!


----------



## Ash8989

PANda_USC said:


> *ash*, omgsh those are the exact ones I gave you the link to on your thread(regarding your wedding dress) except in champagne instead of ivory? Congratulations!!! Definitely wedding shoe material versus nude biancas. Fabulous choice, ^_^



They are! I wasn't completely sold until I saw them in person today at Barneys... but they are so elegant in real life. Thanks for the tip Panda, you are a wise woman


----------



## dancer1

Ash, those are beautiful.


----------



## SassySarah

Meaghan welcome to the MB Booty party!!!


----------



## iimewii

*Ash8989*- Love the bows. congrats!


----------



## iimewii

*SassySarah*, *Pursepushin*- Those are hot Madame Butterfly!


----------



## iimewii

*meaghan*- THe Madame Butterfly are hot!


----------



## Miss T

LOVING all the butterflies.  I would love to have them, but I think I'd just have to stand in them...like no moving whatsoever. 

*Ash8989*- your wedding shoes are perfection.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sassy, purse, meaghan- *you girls are killing me!!!!! amazing!!!!

*ash8989- *congrats! such a perfect wedding shoe!


----------



## cts900

*Ash*: Those are perfect princess shoes for your princess day.  Fabulous choice!
*meaghan*: I can't take it.....you ladies are driving me _wild_ for the MBB :girlwhack:! Gorgeous!


----------



## clothingguru

*Ash8989*: Love the lady bows!!! Congrats on the wedding! They will be perfect for you special day  
*purse & meaghan & sassysarah*: LOVE LOVE the MBB on you guys!  The more i look at them the more i want to somehow work them into my wardrobe!!!!!  So hot! CONGRATS!


----------



## SassySarah

Just an FYI ladies, Barney's FINALLY has the MBB listed on their website in case you're looking for a pair:  http://www.barneys.com/Madame Butterfly Bootie/500726616,default,pd.html


----------



## sassyphoenix

*SassySarah*, *Pursepushin*, *meaghan* - WOW, you ladies are killing it with the Madame Butterfly Booties.  Love it!!

*ash8989* - Perfect wedding shoes.  Congrats!!


----------



## diana

I am loving all the MBBs!!!!   For those that have them, how is the sizing on these?  TTS or half size down?


----------



## karwood

*meaghan, sassy and purse,* Welcome to the MBB Club!!!!! You three are totally rockin in your uber-fabulous booties! 

*ash8989,* congratulation to your upcoming wedding! The shoes are stunning and perfect for your special day!



diana said:


> I am loving all the MBBs!!!! For those that have them, how is the sizing on these? TTS or half size down?


 
I got MBB in TTS.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Ash:* Those are amazing wedding shoes!

*meaghan:* Congrats on the MBBs!


----------



## Pursepushin

My CL size is 39.5M and these are TT that size. My US and other shoe mfg. size is 39 or 9M. I'm always up 1/2 size in CLs.




diana said:


> I am loving all the MBBs!!!! For those that have them, how is the sizing on these? TTS or half size down?


----------



## Pursepushin

I just now saw these; congrats on another fabulous pair!



cts900 said:


> After a year of searching and much consultation with the enabling *elfgirl* and kind *karwood* about this lovely style....it is finally mine! Thanks for your encouragement and help ladies !
> 
> *Black Suede Lady Gres (lightened by flash)*


----------



## SassySarah

diana said:


> I am loving all the MBBs!!!!   For those that have them, how is the sizing on these?  TTS or half size down?



I went TTS on mine as well and they fit like a glove.

I got these babies about a month ago on the bay and were brand new and a great deal.  I love Mary Janes but I do not know the name of this style.  I know it's not Wallis.  Maybe Sock?


----------



## NYCBelle

LOVE! congrats on your wedding! mine made me feel oh so very fabulous on my special day!



Ash8989 said:


> Happy wedding to ME  CL Lady Bows in champagne


----------



## cts900

The color is gorgeous on you, *Sarah*. Congrats on another pretty pair!

Thank you, *purse*.  I have wanted them forever and am thrilled to have them.  I am a lucky gal.


----------



## iimewii

*SassySarah*-Congrats! the color look great on you.


----------



## SassySarah

cts900 said:


> The color is gorgeous on you, *Sarah*. Congrats on another pretty pair!
> 
> Thank you, *purse*.  I have wanted them forever and am thrilled to have them.  I am a lucky gal.



CTS thank you! Wore for the first time today with a black and white outfit and got so many compliments on the shoes!


----------



## SassySarah

iimewii said:


> *SassySarah*-Congrats! the color look great on you.



Thank you!!!


----------



## nillacobain

SassySarah said:


> I went TTS on mine as well and they fit like a glove.
> 
> I got these babies about a month ago on the bay and were brand new and a great deal. *I love Mary Janes but I do not know the name of this style. I know it's not Wallis. Maybe Sock?*


 
They look like Eventas to me.


----------



## 5elle

^^I agree.


----------



## LornaLou

Loving all the new shoes! Especially the madame butterflies  Those are so pretty!!


----------



## cts900

SassySarah said:


> CTS thank you! Wore for the first time today with a black and white outfit and got so many compliments on the shoes!



I'll bet. I love it! Did you take pics???


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you nilla and 5elle I've never heard of eventas. CTS no pics sorry!


----------



## clothingguru

Love them Sassysarah!!!


----------



## Nico3327

Just a teaser photo - collection thread coming soon!  :kiss:


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ omg Nico can't wait!


----------



## Mittens34

I love all of the new shoes on this thread. I have been so busy lately and have not had time to post my new additions. I just purchased 4 more pairs and I have only had time to take pictures of my new Declics. These are my favorite and the most comfortable.


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy Madames!!! I have only been gone a few days  Nice work ladies!

Congrats *Purse, Sassy* and *Meaghan*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*ash*, your new wedding shoes are beautiful


----------



## BellaShoes

Great *declic's* mittens!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Nico*  I've been waiting for a collection thread from you!


----------



## phiphi

i'm totally behind so apologies if i missed anyone!
congrats on the MBBs *sassy, purse, meaghan*!
perfect wedding shoes *ash*! 
love the purple declics *mittens* 
*nico* i cannot wait to see close ups of those beautiful shoes!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

been away for 2 days, sorry for the general congrats girls they are all lovely!


----------



## Nico3327

I know *Lav* - I've wanted to wait until I had all of them together.  Usually some are at the cobbler or I'll buy a pair and I want to wait for them to arrive.  They are finally all in one place so I just have to watermark and upload.

You many have noticed the barbie pink decocolico's I got b/c of your modeling shots are absent from my family pic....they wound up not working for me but went to another tPFer.  I bought some other lovelies to ease the pain of losing those though....  



LavenderIce said:


> *Nico*  I've been waiting for a collection thread from you!


----------



## iimewii

Nico3327 said:


> Just a teaser photo - collection thread coming soon! :kiss:


 
cant wait for your collection thread!


----------



## cts900

*Mittens!* Gorgeous.
*Nico*: I am too excited!  I just took a bunch of family photos for my collection thread also.  Great minds think alike!!!!!! I am really looking forward to seeing all of these in your thread when it is up .


----------



## jeshika

i haven't gotten these yet but i am VERY TEMPTED to!!!!! i was pushed over by the beautiful modeling pictures *Carlinha* so i went to barneys to try it on!!!!! what do you ladies think?


----------



## cts900

^^Everyone who has them loves them.  If they make your heart skip a beat...they should be yours.


----------



## laurenam

^get them!!


----------



## jeshika

thanks for your input *cts* and *laurenam*! i am wondering where i would wear them to! heehee.


----------



## SassySarah

Jeshika yesssssss!!!


----------



## cts900

*Jesh*! You would wear them out for dinner or drinks, while shopping, for lunch with the girls, out for coffee, to the grocery store, while doing dishes, in bed.....the possibilities are endless !


----------



## siserilla

cts900 said:


> *Jesh*! You would wear them out for dinner or drinks, while shopping, for lunch with the girls, out for coffee, to the grocery store, while doing dishes, in bed.....the possibilities are endless !


----------



## iimewii

*jeshika*- THey look hot on you! You should get them!


----------



## mal

cts900 said:


> *Jesh*! You would wear them out for dinner or drinks, while shopping, for lunch with the girls, out for coffee, to the grocery store, while doing dishes, in bed.....the possibilities are endless !


that's so sweet!
*Nico*, I'm jealous of your Mint Greissimos!!!


----------



## indypup

Dang it, I'm behind again! ush:

Here's a quick shot of my newest additions, Miss Boxe 85mm.  They are SO comfortable it's ridiculous.  Better pics to come!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed for archiving. 
New thread is here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-post-your-latest-cl-599900.html#post15709248


----------

